# Küzdősportok



## atlosz (2006 November 28)

SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


----------



## csocsike (2006 November 28)

atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


 

En a mindennapi betevoert kuzdok sportszeruen. Es mint az abra mutaja meg elek , tehat jol csinalom.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 29)

atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


Én nem sportolok, de ha megtámadsz, akkor kiharapom a szived


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 29)

En ronda szavakkal es fulsiketito ordibalassal ijesztem el a rossz emberkeket, nomeg az Efivel 
Azonkivul 2 evet Kung-fu-tam, es bevallom nem birtam az iramot es kiestem. Egyebkent a Tay boxot kedvelem.


----------



## Efike (2006 November 29)

EDIT-TIDE írta:


> En ronda szavakkal es fulsiketito ordibalassal ijesztem el a rossz emberkeket, nomeg az Efivel
> Azonkivul 2 evet Kung-fu-tam, es bevallom nem birtam az iramot es kiestem. Egyebkent a Tay boxot kedvelem.


Egy hercegnőhöz méltatlan ordibálni és rugdalózni.
Fúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúj.
Meg foglak mondani a Pixisnek és akkor bánatában sörözni megy.


----------



## atlosz (2006 November 30)

Nem rossz technikák, de a való életben ez kevésnek bizonyulhat bizonyos esetekben: remélem sosem kell alkalmaznom az utcán a dojoban tanultakat.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 30)

atlosz írta:


> Nem rossz technikák, de a való életben ez kevésnek bizonyulhat bizonyos esetekben: remélem sosem kell alkalmaznom az utcán a dojoban tanultakat.


 
De fogod alkalmazni, mert ha veletlen arra kerul a sor judora fog allni a kezed, elvegre onvedelem kedveert is tanulod, az onfegyelem es a test karbantartasa mellett.


----------



## EDIT-TIDE (2006 November 30)

Efike írta:


> Egy hercegnőhöz méltatlan ordibálni és rugdalózni.
> Fúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúj.
> Meg foglak mondani a Pixisnek és akkor bánatában sörözni megy.


 
Ne kiabaljon itten, mert orditani En szoktam


----------



## Judit (2006 November 30)

atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


én a sumo-t szoktam nézni a tv-ben...:4:


----------



## mufi (2006 December 18)

Én annak idején jártam karate edzésekre, de egy idő után beleuntam mert az edző megbkrosodott és már maga is keverte a gyakorlatokat. Most legszvesebben vingchun kungfut tanulnék, ha valaki oktatna a közelmben...


----------



## atlosz (2006 December 29)

Mufi: MiÉrt Nem MentÉl El MÁs EdzÉsre, Ahol Oktattak KaratÉt? MiÉrt Pont Vingchunt Akarsz Tanulni?


----------



## Angela6 (2007 Január 17)

Hello. Én karatézok már 7éve. 1.kyus vagyok. Nagyon szetem csinálni főleg a versenyzést. Kcsiknek már tarthatok edzést is.


----------



## plevit (2007 Január 17)

Jó neked! Itt Magyarországon az amatőr ökölvívásban korrupt, hozzá nem értő bírók döntenek a meccsek végeredményeiről. Az edzők fel vannak háborodva, kivétel azt aki pacsizik a bírókkal. Nem csodálkozik már senki, hogy megunják a srácok a bunyót. A közönség fujjog, sok a balhé belőle, de hiába. Gusztustalan dolgok mennek nálunk, nekem is elvették a kedvem...


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 17)

Ezt nezzetek meg. www.ufc.com


----------



## Angela6 (2007 Január 20)

Én is magyarországon sportolok. A bírok a karatéban se jobbak, mindenki a saját embereit akarja tovább jutatni. Elég nagy felháborodások vannak belőle mivel csak a pesti versenyzőket nyomják előre, aki nem a fővárosban sportol az le van szarva.


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 3)

Barátaim!
Azért számoljon be olyan is a sportélményeiről, aki kedvenc küzdősportomat,
a szumót műveli!
Főleg akkor, ha érez magában Asasoryu-szintű energiát!
A szumóról angolul és magyarul is tájékozódhatsz a szumo.hu című oldalról!
Erre ösztönöz Krojf.


----------



## galeona (2007 Február 7)

Küdősport vs harcművészet-ki itt ki ott bukik el!vizsgája az élet


----------



## Angela6 (2007 Február 15)

Pár hét és itt amagyarmajnoki elődöntő. Szurkoljatok hogy bekerüljek az első kettőbe.


----------



## Queixada (2007 Február 20)

Karate 4 évig, most meg capoeira egy ideje. Az utóbbit mindenkinek ajánlom, aki ráunt a keleti küzdösportokra


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Február 20)

Nalunk a fiuk judoznak, 7 ill. 9 eve.

(En meg mosom a judogikat!)


----------



## kerteszcsuti (2007 Február 20)

Nekem a fiam karatézik , wado-ryu-zik 6 éve. www.nihon-hungary.eu az egyesület honlapja. Keressétek Bibók Danit, ő a fiam


----------



## taksi (2007 Február 22)

sziasztok! Én gimnazista koromban kiegészítő sportként cselgáncsoztam
1983-84.-ben. Jó nosztalgiázni.


----------



## taksi (2007 Február 22)

Gratulálok csuti a fiadhoz!
Nagyon ügyes!!!


----------



## taksi (2007 Február 22)

Korábban érdekelt a Shotokan karate majd a Kyukushinkai karate.
A filozófia és a mozgás harmóniája nagyon megfogott.


----------



## kerov (2007 Április 7)

Én Kempoztam 2 évég, de sajos a suli miatt abba kellett hagynom.


----------



## kerov (2007 Április 7)

Ja és szerintem a K-1 a küzdősportok királya!


----------



## Ufladisz (2007 Április 11)

Szumoban szerintem Takamisakari egy unikum és kiváló sportember, bár sokszor legyőzik, Ő akkor is nyer,


----------



## melib (2007 Április 13)

Sziasztok!
En Marcius vegen kezdtem el WT-zni. Nagyon tetszik es szorgalmasan jarok.


----------



## melib (2007 Április 13)

Ha van valakinek valami jo WT tanvideoja, szoljon! Foleg a 8 formagyakorlatrol.


----------



## egyrejobban (2007 Május 19)

foglalkozom a gondolattal, de nem tudom, bármilyen korosztály elkezdheti?


----------



## Taekwon-do (2007 Május 21)

*Sziasztok!*

Taekwon-do 14 éve. Van egy klubom: Tigers Taekwon-do Team.http://tigerstaekwondo.uw.hu
Nem csak gyerekek járnak hozzám, hanem apukák, és anyukák is.
Május 28-Június 5 között Quebec ben leszek. Indulok a VB.-n.


----------



## shrulez (2007 Augusztus 9)

Szaisztok!
Én elég "öreg" vagyok, de szeptembertől kezdek Jitsu-zni. Már nagyon várom.


----------



## nappal (2007 Augusztus 11)

A K1 azért elég durva tud lenni.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 9)

*Szumo*

Imádom ezt a sportot, és remélem, hogy van itt más is, aki szintén figyelemmel kíséri a történéseket. 
Az első nap szenzációja: Ama legyőzte Hakuhót


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 9)




----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 9)

​


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 10)

Csak így tovább Hakuhó!
Asa nekem nagyon hiányzik ebből a mezőnyből.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 10)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=8 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>http://www.sportinfo.hu/index.php?szkat=184&c=hir&id=1301 
http://www.sportinfo.hu/index.php?c=hir&id=1303 
</TD></TR><TR><TD>http://sportinfo.hu/index.php?szkat=184&c=hir&id=1465 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 11)

http://sumo.goo.ne.jp/eng/hon_basho/torikumi/eizo_haishin/eizo2.html

Most kezdődnek a 3. nap összecsapásai


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 11)

*Kis szumó-szótár*

http://www.sportinfo.hu/index.php?szkat=184&c=hir&id=1320


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 11)

A 3. nap szenzációja: Ama legyőzte a másik nagyágyút, Kotomutsukit.


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 11)

Nekem el tudnátok mondani ezeket a rangokat hogy mi szerint kap valaki rangot? győzelmek száma után? Ezt sose értettem!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 12)

Úgy emlékszem, hogy a teljesítmény, a győzelmek száma számít. A két legmagasabb rangot (yokozuna, ozeki) kivéve. Ezeknél más szempontokat is figyelembe vesznek. Pl. olvastam olyan esetről, amikor valaki (állítólag) azért nem kapta meg a yokozuna rangot, mert nem tudta megfelelően bemutatni a szertartásos gyakorlatokat.

http://www.sportinfo.hu/index.php?szkat=184&c=hir&id=1333


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 12)

Azt biztosan tudod, hogy évente 6 tornát rendeznek, és minden torna után rangsorolják a versenyzőket.
A (makuchi osztályban) 15 meccsből legalább 8 győzelem, azaz pozitív mérleg esetén megtartja ill. magasabb rangot szerezhet az adott versenyző, negatív mérleg esetén hátrább sorolják, akár ki is eshet az adott csoportból. Persze ez egy leegyszerűsített válasz, ami az előbbi linkből is kiderül...


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 12)

Katalina írta:


> A 3. nap szenzációja: Ama legyőzte a másik nagyágyút, Kotomutsukit.


 
Kíváncsian figyelem, hogy a frissen kinevezett ozeki ezen a tornán hogyan fog szerepelni.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 12)

Ma már hozta a formáját ő is, és közös kedvencünk - Hakuho is .
A torna várakozásnak megfelelően zajlott..
Amit megfigyeltem, Takamisakari mellett feltűnt egy újabb showman - Kitazakura. A közönség nagy ovációval fogadja a sószórását, és egyéb mutatványait, de az eredménye is jó, 4-0 .
(Tegnap láttad Kotooshut ? 2x kellett megküzdenie ellenfelével, sajnos vesztett, de ma már Homashot leiskolázta. A levelem visszajött, ezért nem tudod ki is vagyok? - nem nehéz kitalálni.D))kiss

A "nagyágyú" neve helyesen: KOTOMITSUKI - bocs.


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 12)

Áhá értem  hol adják a tornát? vagy csak neten nézitek meg a sumos oldalakat?


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Láttam Kotooshu mindkét meccsét... én is meg akartam említeni, hogy volt két nem túl szerencsés napja...
A kilétedet illetően van egy erős tippem 
Nem tudom miért ment vissza a levél, nálam semmi se változott...


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

A goo sumo oldalán van élő közvetítés, gyufásdoboznyi méretű képpel


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Katalina, te látsz különbséget, ha a 'gyorsválasz erre gombot' használod? Én nem látok hivatkozást... Na, mindegy...
Még annyit akartam írni, hogy Kaio elég rosszul áll, az 5. napon már 4 vereséget szedett össze.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Takamisakari 5 helyet csúszott vissza az előző rossz szereplése után.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 13)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Takamisakari 5 helyet csúszott vissza az előző rossz szereplése után.


 

sajnálom, pedig mindent megtesz... (talán mégis kellene már egy menyasszony ?? - Eurosport riportere szerint nagyon szeretne..))


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 13)

..én a gyors válasz gombot használom mindig - úgyis elég lassú néha a rendszer, de nem tudom mi a különbség..
(hivatkozni a beidézés gombbal kell - ha ezt kérdezted..??)
..és Kaio ma sem remekelt , enyhén szólva.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 13)

Zsófi19 írta:


> A goo sumo oldalán van élő közvetítés, gyufásdoboznyi méretű képpel


 

én meg szoktam nagyítani, bár elmosódott a kép egy kicsit, de élvezhető(bb).


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Miket tudsz... ezt se hallottam, meg anno Asa eltiltását is tőled tudtam meg....
Igen, a 'Beidéz' egyértelmű DD


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 13)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Miket tudsz... ezt se hallottam, meg anno Asa eltiltását is tőled tudtam meg....
> Igen, a 'Beidéz' egyértelmű DD


 

nem mondod ?? Asa eltiltása rajta volt vmelyik szumós oldalon..


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Igen, de az előző torna után még a kedvens szumós oldalamon se jártam D, csak a te infód után kezdem keresni az okot...


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Nekem nagyon hiányzik... a viselkedését lehet kritizálni, de tehetsége, a győzni akarása azt hiszem, vitán felül áll.
Úgy érzem, ha jelen van, pezseg az egész csarnok.... most meg olyan csendes kis mederben folynak az események....


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 13)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Nekem nagyon hiányzik... a viselkedését lehet kritizálni, de tehetsége, a győzni akarása azt hiszem, vitán felül áll.
> Úgy érzem, ha jelen van, pezseg az egész csarnok.... most meg olyan csendes kis mederben folynak az események....


 

ez abszolút így van..
az eltiltás talán jogos volt, de szegényesebb a verseny nélküle.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 13)

Egy jó szumós oldal:

http://sumodb.sumogames.com/


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 14)

Európai szumósunknak végre volt egy könnyű napja. 

Lehet, hogy most kihagyok pár napot és a 10-12 naptól fogom figyelni a törénéseket. Sajnos Asa nélkül nekem nem az igazi ez a bashó.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 14)

A 6. nap meglepetése: az új ozeki - Kotomitsuki - elszenvedte 2. vereségét...
Kaio nem vett részt a mai nap küzdelmeiben (talán megsérült...)
Hakuho mint egy vulkánkitörés, Kotooshu "csak" szép , Aminishiki magabiztos győzelmet aratott ma. ( Veretlen már csak Aminishiki)
A nagy kedvenc - Takamisaraki - kikapott.
ASA NAGYON HIÁNYZIK !!!!
További jó szurkolást.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 14)

Kaió döntésénél én a rossz kezdésre gyanakszom... Igen, én is néztem, hogy már csak egy veretlen van a mezőnyben.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 15)

Eredmények a 7. nap után
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>East</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle bgColor=#bee1e2>kimarite</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>West</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M4
*Dejima*
3-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M6
*Toyohibiki*
5-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M3
*Hokutoriki*
1-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M7
*Tokitsuumi*
0-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M6
*Kaiho*
2-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M3
*Kotoshogiku*
3-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-K
*Kisenosato*
3-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M1
*Tokitenku*
1-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-S
*Aminishiki*
7-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M2
*Tochinonada*
2-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-K
*Ama*
4-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-S
*Asasekiryu*
4-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M2
*Kakuryu*
2-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Kotomitsuki*
5-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M5
*Toyonoshima*
4-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Kotooshu*
5-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Chiyotaikai*
6-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M4
*Wakanosato*
2-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-Y
*Hakuho*
6-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M1
*Homasho*
4-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#d0a3f5> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /BASYO CONTENTS --><!-- InstanceEndEditable --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 16)

*hatvankilencedik yokozuna*
A Japán Szumószövetség (_Nihon Sumó Kyókai_) 2007. május 30-án *Hakuhó ózekit* előléptették a *yokozuna* rangba. Ezzel ő lett a szumótörténelem 69. yokozunája.
*Videó a Shiranui-stylusú első dohyó-iriről* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRC-pTzgl4c


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 16)

A magyar versenyző Tóth Attila - Masutoo


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 16)

Hakuho ma is jól szerepelt..


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 17)

Erről az összecsapásról sajnos lemaradtam:
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-S
*Aminishiki*
8-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M4
*Wakanosato*
3-6 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
... hajrá, Hakuhó!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 17)

Katalina, remélem láttad a mai napot ... kezd izgalmassá válni az Aki Basho


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 17)

A nap végén szeretem átnézni az eredményeket. 
Most ezt az érdekes állást találtam.
3-an vezetik a mezőnyt: Hakuhó (yokozuna), az újonc Goeido (M14)!! és Aminishiki (S).


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 17)

Néhány perc a kedvenc szumósomról, ha már élőben nem láthatom... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CEe-UIvftUg&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70qNyIuk5bA&mode=related&search=


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 17)

lakásfelújításban vagyok, de az utolsó félórát néztem - megéreztem a változásokat - Aminishiki és Kotomitsuki vereségét...
(igen, Goeido is nagyon jól szerepel, remélem végig bírja szuflával ..)
Asa fergeteges lendülete és kimagasló technikája folyamatosan hiányzik.
A büntetést nem csak ő kapta, hanem mi is...

Hajrá Hakuho !!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 18)

Most szembesültem a felelősséggel:
*Szumo - CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=j>[SIZE=-1]Oldal újratöltése *Szumo* *...* Kávézó Általános *Fórum* minden témában - Ebben a rovatban, *...* http://www.sportinfo.hu/*index*.php?szkat=184&c=hir&id=1301 *...*
www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10886 - 63k - <NOBR>Tárolt változat - Hasonló oldalak</NOBR>[/SIZE]</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 18)

A 10. nap is izgalmakkal volt teli ..
Hakuho és Goeido 1-1 vereséggel áll az élen, őket követik kb. öten 2 vereséggel (Chio, Aminishiki, Takekaze, Kakizoe, Kiotutenho..- ha jól láttam..)) 
sajnos csak félszemmel tudom figyelni , de HAHRÁ HAKUHO !!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 19)

Lemaradtam a mai napról, és mit látok? A yuryoból most bekerült Goeidó áll a legjobb mérleggel. Elképesztő!! Azt hiszem, igen nehéz ellenfelekre számíthat a még hátralévő napokon, de bár mi lesz is, a nevét már sikerült ismertté tennie.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 19)

Azt hiszem, ez a torna is bizonyítja, hogy milyen nehéz megszerezni a kupát. Egyszer is, hát még huszonegyszer


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 19)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Azt hiszem, ez a torna is bizonyítja, hogy milyen nehéz megszerezni a kupát. Egyszer is, hát még huszonegyszer


 

Nagyon igaz , akarva-akaratlan , mindig Asához térünk viissza, ami nem csoda, nekem/ünk ő az ETALON!!
A 11. nap fő eseménye: 
Hakuho és Kotomitsuki veresége, Goeido győzelme ( 10-1 - re áll most )
.. de nem adjuk fel a reményt, HAJRÁ HAKUHO !!


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 19)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=255 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right>after the 11th day September</TD></TR><TR><TD class=meikan16-20>*Goeido*</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 width=255 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top width=70 bgColor=#d2deb6>Heya</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top width=15 bgColor=#d2deb6>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top width=170 bgColor=#d2deb6>Sakaigawa</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>Name</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>Gotaro Sawai</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Ring Name History</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Sawai - Goeido</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>Date of Birth</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>April 6, 1986</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Place of Birth</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Osaka</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>Height</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>183.0cm</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Weight</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>140.0kg</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>Career Record</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top>107-49</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Makuuchi Division Career Record</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>10-1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>Makushita Division Championships</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Sandanme Division Championships</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>Jonokuchi Division Championships</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>Favorite Grip/Techniques</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>:</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 vAlign=top bgColor=#d2deb6>migi-yotsu/yori</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 19)

*Goeido*


nagyobb képet most nem találok róla, de megérdemli, h. többen megismerjék.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 20)

Igen, a 'bármi' bekövetkezett.... Hajrá Hakuhó!!


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 21)

..itt egy újabb "bármi", Ama úgy földhözteremtette - vagyis dohyohoz - Gueidot, h. csak úgy porzott ))
Félelmetes Ama ezen a tornán - sérülése ellenére - , vert yokozunát, ozekit, és most Gueidot is..
Hajrá Hakuho !
(Takamisakari szerinted tud még pozitív mérleget csinálni ?)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 21)

Az a bizonyos porzás volt az az esemény, amire céloztam  Szerencsére láttam.
Takakamisakari gyakran mozog a határon. Az előző tornán nyújtottak miatt most nagyon kellene neki a pozitív mérleg. 
Chióra is kíváncsi vagyok, jól kezdett, de most már csak 8-4 a mérlege. (A kedvemért ma igazán öszeszedhetné magát...   )


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 21)

Remélem, holnap is tudod majd nézni a bashót, mert következik a Hakuhó - Goeido összecsapás.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 21)

.. Chio kitett magáért -a kedvedért ?! ))
.. az utolsó 2 napon nagy küzdelem várható..
Hakoho ? Ama ? Guiedo ? Kyokutenho ? (ez utóbbira nem is nagyon figyeltem, és hoppsz.. itt van az élmezőnyben )
Hajrá HAKUHO !!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 21)

... nagyon örülök Chió mai győzelmének :-D 
... Hakuhó yokozunának holnap bizonyítania kell...
... Takamisakari ismét az utolsó pillanatokra hagyja a döntést, mármint, hogy + vagy - az a bizonyos mérleg 
Holnap leszek, vasárnap csak akkor jövök, ha holnap Gueidó aranycsillag-győzelmet (_Kin-boshi) _aratna...


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 21)

.. Guiedo Kin-boshit ??
.. csak nem tesz tán ilyet a kedvencünkkel 
(nagyon leinnánk akkor magunkat :222: ))


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 21)

Remélem, hogy nem, de ki tudja biztosan? Ama is meglepetést okozott az első napon...
(... én még sohase voltam részeg..lehet egyszer ezt is ki kellene próbálni?)


Barutót hiányoltam, de úgy látom, meggyógyult és nyeri a juryot, azaz a következő bashón már itt lehet a legjobbak között.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 22)

nahh.. nincs aranycsillag, nem kell leinni magunkat.. ))
Hakuho könnyű győzelmet aratott Goeido ellen..
HajRá holnap !!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Katalina írta:


> nahh.. nincs aranycsillag, nem kell leinni magunkat.. ))
> Hakuho könnyű győzelmet aratott Goeido ellen..
> HajRá holnap !!


 
Ezt kiszurkoltuk  ... persze örömünkben is előkaphatunk egy üveget :34::4: 
.. Az jutott eszembe, hogy Kotooshu nem volt túl szerencsés ezen a tornán: bírói döntés, újrajátszás nehezítette a dolgát, egy csomószor került a dohyóra, még úgy is, hogy ő indította a támadást. ..Örülnék, ha holnap egy szép győzelemmel tudna zárni.


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 22)

:34::4: 
.. Az jutott eszembe, hogy Kotooshu nem volt túl szerencsés ezen a tornán: bírói döntés, újrajátszás nehezítette a dolgát, egy csomószor került a dohyóra, még úgy is, hogy ő indította a támadást. ..Örülnék, ha holnap egy szép győzelemmel tudna zárni.[/quote]

Akartam is írni Kotooshu pech-sorozatáról.
igen, legtöbbször ő indított támadást, mégis ő került előbb a dohyora.. 
csak azt nem tudom, hogy technikai hiányosság-e, vagy balszerencse..
én is örülnék, ha sikerülne holnap tudásához méltó módon szerepelnie - de ma már olyan kedvetlen volt - amit nem is szeretek benne 
persze innen kívülről annyira jól lehet kritizálni, a dohyon belülről nem ennyire egyszerű a helyzet..
VÁRJUK A HOLNAPOT !!!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 23)

Hakuhó sikeresen felkészült az őszi tornára :-D 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnsxOdYVDjM


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 23)

Ezt a felvételt már régóta kerestem:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZGUkeoTw3E


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 24)

érdekes felvételek a két legnagyobbról .
(néhány napig elvonási tüneteim lesznek szumóilag )))
találkozunk 2 hónap múlva !!


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 24)

egy régebbi felvétel a mi Masutoonkról
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krlSh6clVAE

Takamisakarinak sikerült a pozitív mérleg..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mS4Yv5BWjGs


----------



## Katalina (2007 Szeptember 24)

meglepetés Ama-tól
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIvJLKiejnY

és a 15. nap
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIEBaLOPWT8


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Október 2)

Asa - még novemberben is a 'kispadon'...


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Október 3)

*Halálra edzette tanítványát a szumótréner*

MTI2007. 10. 03., 7:18 eszközök:

<script src="http://www.origo.hu/images/kozos/font-size.js" type="text/javascript"></script><bevezeto></bevezeto>Eljárás indult egy japán szumótréner ellen, aki olyan kíméletlenül bánt tanítványával, hogy az holtan esett össze egy edzés után. 

A 17 éves Tokitaizan édesapja szerint korábban már kétszer is megpróbált elszökni a táborból, de arról sosem beszélt, hogy megaláznák vagy túlhajszolnák.
Tokicukaze mester annyit elismert a nyomozóknak, hogy a fiú halála előtti napon annak fején szétvert egy sörösüveget, és olyan kemény edzésprogramot írt elő számára, hogy a gyakorlás végén alig tudott megállni a lábán. Ráadásul feltételezhetően klubtársai is rendszeresen ütötték-verték.
A japán szövetség azonnal kizárta soraiból Tokicukazét, aki ellen hamarosan büntetőper kezdődik egy tokiói bíróságon.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Október 3)

Félreértés ne essék, én is kedvelem a szumót. Néha sikerül az Eurosporton megnézni egyik-másik közvetítést. Az az elborzasztó a dologban, hogy nem akkor kezdik a sportolót kinevelni az edzők, amikor a csontozata már kifejlődött, hanem ezt is fiatalon. A szumó nem lepkesúlyú balerinák sportja, de egy fiatal szervezetet erővel felhízlalni normál testsúlyának többszörösére, az nemigazán nevezhető sportos dolognak, egészségesnek meg pláne nem. Más lapra tartozik, ha valaki felnőttként kezd hozzá a dologhoz, amikor már képes felmérni döntése következményeit. A fenti esetben nem ez történt, és gondolom, nem a sörösüveg okozta végzetét ennek a gyerek embernek.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Október 3)

Szerintem minden sportágból lehet hozni rossz példákat, a szumó se kivétel, sajnos.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Október 22)

Aki Basho az Eurosporton


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 Október 22)

Mármint este 8-kor.


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 22)

Viszonylag keveset hallani veterán sumo bajnokok találkozójáről  Az ilyen megterhelést nem viseli el sokáig a szervezet, akármilyen edzett is. A nagy súly forszírozott mozgatása csak úgy zabálja a szív és az érrendszer élettartamát.


----------



## bogaras (2007 Október 22)

Amúgy tényleg látványosak az összecsapások


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 9)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Aki Basho az Eurosporton


 
láttam ))Te is Zsófi ??
hallottad az infot, miszerint Goeido a mi Tóth Attilánk legyőzésével szerepelhetett az Aki Bashon...??
Goeido ki is tett magáért.


11-én ujra élőben, hajrá szumo !!!


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 11)

Első napi "meglepetések"

- Ama legyőzte Kotomitsukit,
- Hakuho kikapott Kotoshogikutól

Takamisakari győzőtt, és Kotooshu is... jöjjön a 2. nap ))


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 12)

Sziasztok!

Katalina, elképesztő, Hakuhó most is vereséggel indított. 
Goeidonak meg jót tett a névváltoztatás ... Tóth Attilával mikor meccselt? ... Attila sajnos nem a juryoban szumózik......ismét lemaradtam valamiről?


----------



## bogaras (2007 November 12)

... vagyunk itt többen is testes, erős emberek akikre érdemes figyelni ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

Barutónak nagyon szorítok, hogy egészségesen és pozitív mérleggel tudjon majd zárni.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 13)

Katalina, neked is feltünt, hogy még csak a 3. napnál járunk és már alig van veretlen a mezőnyben?

Baruto (M16), Wakanosato M8 Takamisakari M8... a magasabban rangsoroltak közül egyedül Chiyotaikai tartja még magát. 
Ez is érdekes versenynek ígérkezik. 

Még gyorsan megnéztem, hogy 0-3-mal négyen állnak...


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 14)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Katalina, elképesztő, Hakuhó most is vereséggel indított.
> Goeidonak meg jót tett a névváltoztatás ... Tóth Attilával mikor meccselt? ... Attila sajnos nem a juryoban szumózik......ismét lemaradtam valamiről?


 
Hakoho 1. napja... 
reméljük azért töretlenül halad azon a bizonyos úton...
sajnos a "nagyok" első napjai nem felhőtlenek,Barutó viszont eddig jól szerepel, és Chio is hozza a formáját - még veretlen..

(Tóth Attiláról az Eurosport közvetítésen hallottam ezt az infot. )

Jó szurkolást az 5. napra is !!!kiss


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 14)

bogaras írta:


> ... vagyunk itt többen is testes, erős emberek akikre érdemes figyelni ... :mrgreen:


 
bogár ... :777: :4: )))


----------



## bogaras (2007 November 14)

Katalina írta:


> bogár ... :777: :4: )))


 
köszönöm


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 15)

bogaras írta:


> Viszonylag keveset hallani veterán sumo bajnokok találkozójáről  Az ilyen megterhelést nem viseli el sokáig a szervezet, akármilyen edzett is. A nagy súly forszírozott mozgatása csak úgy zabálja a szív és az érrendszer élettartamát.


 

Részben igazad van, de erre ellenpélda lehet Akebono, aki fergeteges szumo múltja után ma a K1-ben szerepel .( sajnos nem a legjobban formában..)

SZUMO 5. nap:

Ama idegeskedő kezdés után "letarolta" Kaiot. 
Egyik kedvencem Homasho 0-5 
Barutó és Chio még mindig veretlenek..


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 15)

Katalina, eddig csak fél napot láttam a küzdelmekből...
Most csak a szumós oldalról olvastam a száraz tényeket. Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy Homasó kikkel meccselt. Barutó eddig remekül szerepel. 
Takamisakarival mi történhetett? Ő nem szokta csak úgy feladni...
Chió előtt ott a lehetőség...


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 16)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Katalina, eddig csak fél napot láttam a küzdelmekből...
> Most csak a szumós oldalról olvastam a száraz tényeket. Kíváncsi vagyok, hogy Homasó kikkel meccselt. Barutó eddig remekül szerepel.
> Takamisakarival mi történhetett? Ő nem szokta csak úgy feladni...
> Chió előtt ott a lehetőség...


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle width=540><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=540 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=538 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><!-- CONTENTS MARGIN --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /CONTENTS MARGIN --><!-- InstanceBeginEditable name="contents" --><!-- BASYO TITLE --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /BASYO TITLE --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=basho100-150>*■Maegashira #1 - Maegashira #8 (Tournament Records)*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- BASYO CONTENTS --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common100-150-333><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR class=common80-150-333><TD>Yokozuna-</TD><TD>｜</TD><TD>*Maegashira1-*</TD><TD>｜</TD><TD>Maegashira9-</TD><TD>｜</TD><TD>Juryo1-</TD><TD>｜</TD><TD>Juryo8-</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=263><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width=263 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=4>East Maegashira #1</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#d0a3f5 colSpan=4>*Homasho*
0-6 
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>1st day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>l</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Chiyotaikai</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>2nd day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>l</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Hakuho</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>3rd day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>l</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Kotooshu</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>4th day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>l</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Kaio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>5th day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>l</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>tsukiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Aminishiki</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>6th day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>l</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Kotomitsuki</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Taka - szerintem - megsérülhetett a tegnapi vereségnél, nagyon húzta a lábát (.. ahogyan mindig szokta, ha nem ő a győztes )
Chio ma is fergeteges volt.. 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 17)

Így már érthető... H. kikapta a legnehezebb ellenfeleket


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 17)

7.nap.

Asa kispados, Takamisakari, Kotooshu sérültek (?), Homashot ma Ama verte (egyszerűen elugrott előle - okuridashi )...
Hakuho iszonyatos küzdelemben győzött Tokitenku ellen.
Hajrá Chio, hajrá Hakuho !!


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 17)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Így már érthető... H. kikapta a legnehezebb ellenfeleket


 

Homasho holnap Asasekiryu ellen..

(láttad a mai küzdelmeket ?)kiss


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 17)

:d


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 17)




----------



## Katalina (2007 November 17)

*pillanatképek - KATTINTS A KÉPRE !!*

:d


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 17)

*Akik most nagyon hiányoznak*


Asasoryu, Takamisakari


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 17)

*Kotooshu is "bedota a törölközőt"..*


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 18)

Katalina írta:


> Asasoryu, Takamisakari


 
Köszi, Katalina kiss
Asa nekem nagyon-nagyon hiányzik ebből a mezőnyből...
... és







 vagyok....mert Hakuhó ismét vesztett.


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 18)

8.nap
ma yokozuna és ozeki "verős" nap volt..
Chi elveszítette veretlenségét (Dejima volt az elkövető ..), de kikapott Kotomitsuki is, és Ama ujra megverte Hakuhot...
Homasho viszont megszerezte első győzelmét... ( hogyan lesz ebből + mérleg ?? hm..)


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 18)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Köszi, Katalina kiss
> Asa nekem nagyon-nagyon hiányzik ebből a mezőnyből...
> ... és
> 
> ...


 
még nincs veszve semmi... 
Chio talán fárad kicsit, és akkor bármi lehet a vége kiss
kellemes szurkolást a további napokra is !!


----------



## mong0l (2007 November 18)

Takamisakari rulez!


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 21)

*11.nap*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle width=540><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=540 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=538 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><!-- CONTENTS MARGIN --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /CONTENTS MARGIN --><!-- InstanceBeginEditable name="contents" --><!-- BASYO TITLE --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /BASYO TITLE --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=basho100-150>*■Makuuchi - 11th Day Results*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!-- BASYO CONTENTS --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common100-150-333></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>East</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle bgColor=#bee1e2>kimarite</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>West</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-J2
*Hakuba*
4-7 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>sukuinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M16
*Kasuganishiki*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M15
*Tochiozan*
6-5 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M12
*Hakurozan*
3-8 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M11
*Tosanoumi*
4-7 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hatakikomi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M16
*Baruto*
9-2 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M10
*Hokutoriki*
6-5 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M12
*Roho*
6-5 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M14
*Kaiho*
3-8 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M9
*Futeno*
5-6 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M9
*Tamakasuga*
4-7 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hikiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M14
*Kakizoe*
5-6 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M8
*Wakanosato*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M15
*Wakakirin*
8-3 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M13
*Wakanoho*
6-5 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M7
*Tochinonada*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M7
*Toyohibiki*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M13
*Kokkai*
6-5 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M6
*Tamanoshima*
3-8 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M10
*Yoshikaze*
3-8 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>East</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle bgColor=#bee1e2>kimarite</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>West</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M8
*Takamisakari*
4-2-5 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M5
*Kasugao*
2-9 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M6
*Goeido*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M3
*Tokitenku*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M5
*Takekaze*
4-7 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshitaoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M1
*Miyabiyama*
4-7 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M1
*Homasho*
1-10 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M3
*Kakuryu*
2-9 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M2
*Dejima*
8-3 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>kubinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-K
*Kotoshogiku*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-K
*Ama*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>kubinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M2
*Kisenosato*
5-6 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M4
*Kyokutenho*
2-9 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Chiyotaikai*
9-2 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kotomitsuki*
9-2 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M4
*Toyonoshima*
7-4 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-S
*Aminishiki*
5-6 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hatakikomi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Kaio*
6-5 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-Y
*Hakuho*
9-2 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hatakikomi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-S
*Asasekiryu*
3-8 
</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /BASYO CONTENTS --><!-- InstanceEndEditable --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=10>



</TD><TD width=190 bgColor=#e7e7e7></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--/CONTENTS--><!--MARGIN FOOTER--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=25>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--/MARGIN FOOTER--><!--FOOTER GLOBAL--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD>



Takamisakari csodálatos, erőteljes győzelemmel tért vissza..



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 21)

Ismét izgalmas a torna, az élen

Hakuhó, akinek illene,
Chiyotaikai és Kotomitsuki, aki nagyon szeretné, és 
Barutó, aki hatalmas meglepetést okozna, ha 
magasba emelné a császári kupát. 

Vajon Hakuhó állja-e a sarat, vagy japán kézbe kerül a trófea? 


... és visszatért a japán közönségkedvenc is 

Előttem az utódom:


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

Vajon Chiyotaikai vagy Kotomitsuki fog örülni a mai napnak? 

Katalina, láttad az Ama - Toyonosima meccset? Ama egy kecses szaltó után ülve érkezett meg a dohyo szélére, majd rögtön utána megrázta a fejét, mintha azt mondta volna, nahát, ez hogy történhetett meg velem? 

Holnap Barutó - Chiyotaikai összecsapás! :555:


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 November 22)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Vajon Chiyotaikai vagy Kotomitsuki fog örülni a mai napnak?
> 
> Katalina, láttad az Ama - Toyonosima meccset? Ama egy kecses szaltó után ülve érkezett meg a dohyo szélére, majd rögtön utána megrázta a fejét, mintha azt mondta volna, nahát, ez hogy történhetett meg velem?
> 
> Holnap Barutó - Chiyotaikai összecsapás! :555:



Te melyiknek örülnél?


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

Chiónak , holnap viszont az esélytelenebb Barutónak fogok szorítani.


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 November 22)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Chiónak , holnap viszont az esélytelenebb Barutónak fogok szorítani.


Azaz közbeszól az anyai szív?


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

Nem hiszem, hogy ehhez az anyai szívnek köze lenne. Barutónak az egész torna alatt szorítok, hogy jó eredménnyel és sérülés nélkül tudjon végezni. 
Ha figyelemmel szoktad kísérni a basókat, akkor tudod, hogy ő már felküzdötte magát a maegashirák közé (m1 volt a legjobb helyezése), és sérülés miatt csúszott vissza a juryoba.


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 November 22)

Azt hittem csak egy kedvenced van.


----------



## egy ismeretlen.. (2007 November 22)

Figyelném én, ha lenne még időm... figyelj helyettem is kérlek.
Jó szurkolást!


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 22)

Egy nagy-nagy kedvencem van: Asa , aztán jönnek a többiek... 
Köszi, hogy benéztél! További szép napot! kiss


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 22)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Vajon Chiyotaikai vagy Kotomitsuki fog örülni a mai napnak?
> 
> Katalina, láttad az Ama - Toyonosima meccset? Ama egy kecses szaltó után ülve érkezett meg a dohyo szélére, majd rögtön utána megrázta a fejét, mintha azt mondta volna, nahát, ez hogy történhetett meg velem?
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------


egyik szemed sír, a másik nevet?
... de most egyenlőek a esélyeik.. "csak" ott van még Hakuho is ..))


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 22)

Irigy leszek a végén erre az ismeretlenre...
Ama csak 10-ig jutott... talán nem kellett volna néznem?
Mert utána már csak kikapott...
Hakuho nem cicózott, bezsebelte a tornagyőzelmet.


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Irigy leszek a végén erre az ismeretlenre...
> Ama csak 10-ig jutott... talán nem kellett volna néznem?
> Mert utána már csak kikapott...
> Hakuho nem cicózott, bezsebelte a tornagyőzelmet.


 

Abigél Te az Eurosportot nézed??
( ott ment tegnap az Aki Basho közvetítése...)
Jaaaa, és a mongul dúvad utolérhetetlen --- egyelőre )) nézd meg a Zsófi által felrakott képet ! Nagyon jellemző . IMÁDOM !!

Mi már a novemberi tornagyőzelem miatt izgulunk..

Chio vagy Hakuho ??
:555::555: a javából )))

( Az Aki Bashon remekül szereplő Goeidonak és Aminishikinek lehet még pozitív mérlege ?? Homashorol már nem beszélek, eddig 2 győzelmet tudott begyüjteni..  - sérült a karja ...)


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Irigy leszek a végén erre az ismeretlenre...
> Ama csak 10-ig jutott... talán nem kellett volna néznem?
> Mert utána már csak kikapott...
> Hakuho nem cicózott, bezsebelte a tornagyőzelmet.


 
Az Eurosportról most lemaradtam.... A goo sumo oldalán élő közvetítésben lehet látni a tornát. (Mo. idő szerint reggel 8-tól 10-ig) A legizgalmasabb két napot még figyelemmel követheted. Holnap pl. az élen állók csapnak össze, Hakuhó és Chió.

Az ismeretlen lehet, hogy nem is olyan ismeretlen? ...


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 23)

*Masutoo- Tóth Attila jelenlegi eredménye a novemberi bashon*




*2007 Kyushu Basho*
*Higashi Sandanme 29*​<TABLE cellSpacing=3 align=center VALIGN="MIDDLE"><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD><TD>oshidashi</TD><TD>Goki</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>uwatedashinage</TD><TD>Daishoki</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>katasukashi</TD><TD>Shinyu</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>oshidashi</TD><TD>Yutsukasa</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>oshidashi</TD><TD>Tochinokuni</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD><TD>yorikiri</TD><TD>Araumi</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 23)

*érdekességek*

Úgy 2000 évvel ezelőtt, a fiatal japán nemzet felszólítást kapott, hogy legyen tanúja egy szumó küzdelemnek. Az a küzdelem - alkalmasint két helyi istenség között - úgy hiszik, Japán első küzdelme volt a hatalomért a győztes isten oldalán, akit Take-mikazuchi-nak hívtak; igényt támasztottak a több, mint 4000 szigetből álló szigetvilágra és közben lerakták a legenda szerint a Japán császárság alapjait. Ezzel egyidőben, az esemény megalapozta a sportot is, amelyet ma szumónak ismerünk (vagy a megfelelő japán szóval ozumónak, amennyiben a hivatásos változatról beszélünk).<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Aligha gondolták volna az akkori idők istenei és jelenlévő nézői, hogy valaha is egy fiatal idegen Magyarországról megjelennék az ő isteni időtöltésükben a következő évezredekben.<o></o>
Márpedig pontosan ezt tette az a Budapesttől 100 km-re élő fiatalember, aki 19 évével Japánban jogilag még gyerek. Tóth Attilaként született és nőtt fel, egyike az európai rikishiknek (birkózó), s most versenyzői nevén (shikona) ismerik úgyismint Masutoo. Pontosan nem fordítható le, de az egyesületi mesterének, Masudayamának a nevéből, valamint a kelet és az Európa szavakból alkották meg.<o></o>
A kedves modorú fiatalembert, akinek a háta mögött több évnyi junior birkózói múlt áll, 2004 júliusában fedezték fel, amikor az oszakai ötödik Junior Szumó Világbajnokságon vett részt, ahol a súlycsoport nélküli kategóriában második helyet szerzett. Később értesítették, hogy Japánba költözhet és amint mondják, a többi már sporttörténelem.<o></o>
Masutoo, a most főállású rikishi, Japánban, ahol a szumó nem csupán sport, hanem inkább életmód, az ennek megfelelő életet éli.<o></o>
Hajnali ötkor kel a hét minden napján, mellőzi az ételt és a vizet a gyakorlatok végéig. A 120 kg-t is meghaladó társaival együtt felveszi a durva vászon lágyékkötőt és több órán át edz, gyakorolja a nyomást, lökést, tolást, dobást és tökéletesíti a számtalan technikát, amelyek a szumót azzá teszik, ami, s az sokkal több, mint csupán "kövér fickók pelenkában", ahogy a régi mondás tartja.<o></o>
Most 135 kg és mezítláb 185 cm magas; még nem olyan eredményes, mint külföldi elődei ebben, a még mindig nagyonis japán sportban, ahol 2005-ben a mongol Asashoryu yokozuna (Nagy Bajnok) uralja a 600-nál is népesebb mezőnyt, amelynek felsőbb régióiban egy bulgár, több orosz, egy grúz és újabban egy észt nemzetiségű harcos képviseli azt a földrészt, amely a Csendes óceánt elválasztja az Atlanti óceántól.<o></o>
Masutoo a legalacsonyabb rangban, a jonokuchi-ban kezdte idén (2005) januárban, mintegy három évvel később, mint a többi nyugati (a japánok számára egész Eurázsia nyugat - ford.). Ő azonban azt mondja, az idő neki dolgozik. Közben pedig folyamatosan fejlődik.<o></o>
Miközben az elmúlt hónapokban valamelyest akadályozta egy bokasérülés, amelyet még Magyarországon szerzett birkózás közben, még két osztálynyit kell előrelépnie ahhoz, hogy sekitori-nak nevezzék és fizetést is kapjon ama bizonyos előléptetés nyomán, amelyet úgy ismernek, hogy a poklot választja el a mennyországtól.<o></o>
Eltökélt abban, hogy a Szeptember 11-25 között tartandó Őszi Nagy Szumó Torna után feljebb jusson egy osztállyal, és ugyanúgy küzd makacs sérülése ellen, mint az ellenfeleivel.<o></o>
Azt reméli, a 15 napra elosztott 7 mérkőzés (csak a fizetett, felső két osztály harcosai küzdenek meg mind a tizenöt napon) segít kitartani szorult helyzetében és a még korántsem tökéletes, de folyamatosan fejlődő technikája segítségével feljebb juthat ebben az ősi sportban.<o></o>


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 23)

Lassú szumós fejlődés <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>​2005. 

<o></o>​A tokiói Ryogoku Kokugikan-ban (a nemzeti sportcsarnok) lezajlott Nagy Őszi Szumó Bajnokság összegzéseképpen a tizenéves magyar rikishi, Masutoo, biztosnak, ha nem egyenesen nagyonis szépnek mondható, 5:2-es győzelem-vereség arányt ért el. Ez elég volt ahhoz, hogy visszakerüljön a jonidan osztály élvonalába. Eggyel több győzelem a sandanme osztály valamelyik rangjáig vihette volna, kettővel több pedig még tovább.
Noha az előléptetés mindig pozitív esemény, a 19 éves Tóth Attila - versenyzői nevén Masutoo - igencsak korlátozott számú kimarite-t (a menetet eldöntő fogást) mutatott be öt győzelme kivívása során.
A két oshidashi-val (szemből kitolás) és két hikiotoshi-val (kézzel lehúzás) az utolsó mérkőzéséhez érkező, és ott sukuinage-t (öv nélküli kardobás) alkalmazó, egyedüli magyar szumós újra makacs bokasérülése áldozatának látszott. A két vesztes mérkőzés oka, a visszatolás illetve mawashi-nál fogva kiemelés, olyan hibák egy teljesítményen, amelyekért előléptetésével fizetett ezúttal, amit pedig szeretett volna biztosan a tarsolyában tudni egy éves szumós évfordulója közeledtével.
Masutoo-nak keményen kell az elkövetkező kb. hat héten át dolgoznia, ha testileg és lelkileg készen akar állni a sandanme-be vivő próbára a november 13-27 tartó Kyushu basho alatt.
Némileg hátráltatja, hogy az egyesülete, amely ez ősi sport legfiatalabbika, nem rendelkezik felsőbb osztályú versenyzőkkel, akikkel reggeltől estig gyakorolhatna, így Masutoo vagy fél tucat csapattársával együtt gyakran indul kora reggel a közeli Azumazeki beya-ba. A már visszavonult korábbi yokozuna, Akebono otthona jelenleg csak két felsőbb osztályú sekitori-val és jónéhány, az alsóbb négy osztályban induló versenyzővel rendelkezik, de termékenyítő közeggel szolgál, amelyben a fiatal európai kipróbálhatja magát. Csak az idő a megmondhatója, vajjon ez a magyar férfi, aki 20. születésnapjáig Japánban jog szerint még gyermeknek számít, felveheti-e majd a versenyt európai társaival, az észt Baruto-val , aki most a jurio-ban versenyez, a közép-makuuchi rangú, grúz Kokkai-val vagy a bulgár sekiwake-val (a sumo harmadik legmagasabb osztálya), Kotooshu-val. Az idő dönti majd el és a bokája.
Most azonban a türelem a kulcsa mindennek. Még néhány kiló a jelenlegi 135-höz, még pár centi a mostani 185-höz, hozzá a folyamatos fejlődés, és könnyen lehet, hogy a magyar sajtóban és TV-ben egyre több szumó lesz majd látható az elkövetkező években.
<o></o>
<o> ( folyt. köv....)</o>


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 23)

*13. nap*

Chio és Baruto


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 23)

Katalina írta:


> Abigél Te az Eurosportot nézed??
> ( ott ment tegnap az Aki Basho közvetítése...)
> Jaaaa, és a mongul dúvad utolérhetetlen --- egyelőre )) nézd meg a Zsófi által felrakott képet ! Nagyon jellemző . IMÁDOM !!
> 
> ...


Az Eurosporton akkor mit adtak le? Még a nyárit?
Mongol dúvad...
Asszem esélyem sincs nálatok. Úgy hessentene el, mint egy muslincát.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 23)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Az Eurosportról most lemaradtam.... A goo sumo oldalán élő közvetítésben lehet látni a tornát. (Mo. idő szerint reggel 8-tól 10-ig) A legizgalmasabb két napot még figyelemmel követheted. Holnap pl. az élen állók csapnak össze, Hakuhó és Chió.
> 
> Az ismeretlen lehet, hogy nem is olyan ismeretlen? ...


A goo sumo bizonyára nem tudja, hogy a kérdéses időben általában dolgoznak az emberek.

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="500"><tbody><tr><td colspan="3" class="common100-150-333">*Komusubi - Ama*</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="common100-150-333" align="left" valign="top">•</td> <td width="1">



</td> <td class="common100-150-333" valign="top" width="486">This is Ama's second consecutive tournament at sumo's fourth highest rank. This is his fifth consecutive tournament at a sanyaku (sekiwake or komusubi) rank.</td></tr></tbody></table>
Ennyit bányásztam elő.
Az ismeretlen neked bizonyára nem ismeretlen, de én ezt nem tudhatom. Vagy igen?


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

Abigel, a goo sumo biztos tudja, de Japánban az már 16 h. 

Nem tudom mit szerettél volna megkeresni náluk, de itt a kezdőoldaluk:

http://sumo.goo.ne.jp/eng/


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 23)

Asasekiryu, Kakuryu, Tamanoshima, Kyokutenho, Kasugao, Yosikaze, Hakurozán igen rossz eredménnyel áll, 3-10.  Homasóról már volt szó...
Az újoncok viszont bírják a :555:-t, már pozitív a mérlegük.


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 24)

a mai nap legizgalmasabb eseményeit nem láthattam, csak az eredményeket...
Ma Hakuho volt a jobb.  
és hog holnap Kotomitsuki mit tud Hakoho ellen, vagy Kaio Chi oellen ...??!!
jöjjön a 15. nap !!


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Az Eurosporton akkor mit adtak le? Még a nyárit?
> Mongol dúvad...
> Asszem esélyem sincs nálatok. Úgy hessentene el, mint egy muslincát.


-------------------------------------------------------------

Eurosport most a szeptemberi tornát közvetíti, de ha holnap reggel nem dolgozol, érdemes megnézned az utolsó napot.. lehetnek még váratlan eredmények... (Zsófi az előzőekben leírta, hol találod az élő közvetítést !)

A mongol dúvad pedig Asashoryu, aki most kispados, az Erosporton elmondta Pongrácz Eszter, h. miért...
Chio v. Hakuho ..??? szurkolj velünk !!!...


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 24)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Abigel, a goo sumo biztos tudja, de Japánban az már 16 h.
> 
> Nem tudom mit szerettél volna megkeresni náluk, de itt a kezdőoldaluk:
> 
> http://sumo.goo.ne.jp/eng/


Csak a "bélyeg-tv-t" néztem volna meg, de ilyesmit nem találtam.:roll:


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 24)

Katalina írta:


> -------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Eurosport most a szeptemberi tornát közvetíti, de ha holnap reggel nem dolgozol, érdemes megnézned az utolsó napot.. lehetnek még váratlan eredmények... (Zsófi az előzőekben leírta, hol találod az élő közvetítést !)
> 
> ...


Lehet, hogy csak 8-tól 10-ig van bélyeg tv...?:7:


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 24)

igen, 8 és 10 óra között működik...

próbálkozz reggel !!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 24)

Próba - cseresznye.:7:


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 24)

Bingo !

majd :111: a győzelemre )))


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 24)

Katalina írta:


> Bingo !
> 
> majd :111: a győzelemre )))


Asszem az az izé ott nem az ivásra buzdít...:mrgreen:


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 24)

Jó kis :555:volt ma is! 
Itt meg Hakuhó és Chió néhány korábbi találkozója:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZu7HHJ11Iw

Chió a "mongol dúvad" ellen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH7SETSC85k


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 24)

Ez a Chió gyerek kissé pofozkodós, még szumó szinten is durvának tűnik a stílusa.:555:


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Ez a Chió gyerek kissé pofozkodós, még szumó szinten is durvának tűnik a stílusa.:555:


 
Pofozkodni szabad, de pl. hajat húzni, szemet nyomni, az öv függőleges részét ráncigálni tilos. Chiónak ez a kedvenc, folyamatosan alkalmazott technikája... 
Holnap megnézed a döntőt?... Pontosabban, remélem, a döntő ma volt.... megnézed az utolsó napot?


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 24)

Ha el nem alszom az időt, megnézem.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 25)

Hát ez a bélyeg-tv nem az igazi. Ama kisétált az ellenfelével a dohyo-ból, mintha egy zsák lepke lett volna.
Chiót megéljenezték, aztán visszaügetett mérkőzés nélkül...
Hakuhó kikapott, mint yokozuna, egy ozeki-től, nem bírta a piruetteket.
Azért a Tenno-shihai-t bezsebelte, majd kapott egy nagy réz "fürdőkádat", amit ketten alig bírtak átadni neki, majd következett egy "kristály virágváza", amit nem vett már át, mert a közvetítés megszakadt.
A yumitori-shiki érdekes volt, amúgy elég kínai, illetve japán volt az egész...
Az Eurosporton legalább tudom, hogy mi történik.


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 25)

Abigel573 írta:


> Hát ez a bélyeg-tv nem az igazi. Ama kisétált az ellenfelével a dohyo-ból, mintha egy zsák lepke lett volna.
> Chiót megéljenezték, aztán visszaügetett mérkőzés nélkül...
> Hakuhó kikapott, mint yokozuna, egy ozeki-től, nem bírta a piruetteket.
> Azért a Tenno-shihai-t bezsebelte, majd kapott egy nagy réz "fürdőkádat", amit ketten alig bírtak átadni neki, majd következett egy "kristály virágváza", amit nem vett már át, mert a közvetítés megszakadt.
> ...


 

 élmény Téged olvasni Abigél !!

Meg fogod szokni a szumo rituálékat - ha valóban közel áll Hozzád ez a sport -, de ha nem, akkor is köszi az érdeklődést !

Én azt tapasztaltam, h. Takamisakari után most a legnagyobb kedvenc Kaio volt, a közönség imádta minden megmozdulását.
Az nem nem volt jó érzés, h. éppen az utolsó napon kapott ki a yokozuna - ráadásul éppen Kotomitsukitól -, de ez is benne volt a pakliban )))

Januárban már láthatjuk Asa-t is... ha teheted, tarts velünk akkor is !!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 25)

Katalina írta:


> élmény Téged olvasni Abigél !!
> 
> Meg fogod szokni a szumo rituálékat - ha valóban közel áll Hozzád ez a sport -, de ha nem, akkor is köszi az érdeklődést !
> 
> ...


Igyekszem, hiszen ez a lényege a fórumnak, nem?
Megszokni vagy megszökni?  Van egy karate öv vizsgám még Furkó Kálmán keze alatt szereztem. Ha akkor nem megyek továbbtanulni és nem sérülök le... de ez hosszú story.
Egyébként szinte minden sportot szeretek nézni at Eurosporton, a kedvenceim a sífutás, a biatlon, a golf, és a szumó is.
Január? Hatsu basho? Ha még élek, benézek, köszönöm a szíves invitálást.
Talán petíciót kellene intézni a Eurosport-hoz, közvetítsék a basho-kat is élőben.
Kaptál ma virágot? Remélem, volt kitől.


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 26)

Talán petíciót kellene intézni a Eurosport-hoz, közvetítsék a basho-kat is élőben.


Ez jó ötlet, én támogatom .. ( noooo, nem anyagilag )))


----------



## Katalina (2007 November 26)

Zsófi nagyon elfoglalt, de sok-sok kiss neki, ha benéz ide !!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 26)

Katalina írta:


> Zsófi nagyon elfoglalt, de sok-sok kiss neki, ha benéz ide !!


Ajvé, csak nem a kormányszóvivői posztra hajt?
Mondjuk ma én is csak azért lebzselek itt, mert szabadnapon vagyok.


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 November 26)

Zsófi, Katalinával megszavaztuk, hogy kiss-t kapsz, ha benézel.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 November 27)

Vagyok, csak nem volt mondanivalóm, az utolsó napot nem láttam.


----------



## Katalina (2007 December 4)

k i s s é megkésve...

http://www.maszol.ro/sport/hakuho_ujra_nyert_2007_11_26.html


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 4)

Katalina írta:


> k i s s é megkésve...
> 
> http://www.maszol.ro/sport/hakuho_ujra_nyert_2007_11_26.html



... de törve nem, ugye?


----------



## Katalina (2007 December 8)

Abigel573 írta:


> ... de törve nem, ugye?


 

semiképpen, nem lenne sportszerű..

be akartam tenni linket Asa-ról, csak nem engedi a rendszer...
de nem adom fel


----------



## Katalina (2007 December 27)

*Masutoo Karácsonya*

Tóth Attila itthon karácsonyozott, és japánul kívánt kellemes ünnepeket a TV-nézőknek...
hamar kaptam a gépem, és ... ennyire sikerült...
kiss a szumo rajongóknak !! )


----------



## Katalina (2007 December 27)

*Furkó Kálmán Szolnokon*

))

Ő ugyan nem szumós, de "NAGY EMBER" a küzdősportban..
szeretettel ajánlom Abigélnek, és BUÉK !!


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 27)

*Hajime!:555:

Katalina! Neked is BUÉK! Köszönöm a képet!kiss

AZ Eurosport adott egy kis összefoglalót az utolsó basho-ról, de csak egy részt láttam.
De majd jövőre!

Zsófi! Ne bújkálj! Neked is BUÉK ezerrel!kiss
*


----------



## Abigel573 (2007 December 30)

*Volt egyszer egy szomó és egy Eurosport...*

Volt szumó, nincs szumó...
Ma hajnalban adták le az Eurosporton az 1995-ös párizsi bemutató szumó mérkőzést, amely az első szumó közvetítésük volt. Abból az apropóból adták le újra, hogy ez legyen beláthatatlan ideig (Pongrácz Eszter szavai) az utolsó is. Ugyanis a japán szumó szövetség nem egyezett meg az Eurosporttal a további közvetítéseket illetőleg, úgyhogy az előző optimista üzim tárgytalanná vált.
Ennyit a szép új jövőről szumó fronton.:555:
Sajnálom.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 18)

A szumó él, a szumó élni fog!  
Ajánlott oldalak:
http://sumo.goo.ne.jp/eng/
http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewforum&f=9
http://szumo.hu/SZUMOM.HTM
és még egy:
http://sumodb.sumogames.com/


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

Bátraké a szerencse


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Február 19)

Hakuho


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 3)

*Itt az utánpótlás*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 3)

*Hali hóóóó (szerencsére már elolvadt, és a jég is ami Abyt csapkodta*


Üdv. minden szumó rajongónak !
március 9-től ismét beindul a bélyegtévé...
szumóra fel !!!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 3)

*Ez pedig egy szurkoló!*





​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 3)

*Líbor Dezső, Tóth Attila ( Masuttoo ) egykori edzőpartnere*

:d


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 3)

*női szakasz*

:d​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 3)

izgalmában szétharapdálja a száját


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 8)

http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/36621
http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/play/141366​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 8)

Köszönjük, és holnaptól várunk szeretettel !
(nagyon szép a video)

*Szumótornák 2008-ban*





<CENTER><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="95%" bgColor=#ffffbb border=1 VALIGN="MIDDLE"><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffbb99>*Torna*
*Basho*


</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffbb99>*Helyszín*
*Place*


</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffbb99>*Jegyelővétel*
*Ticket sale*


</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffbb99>*Kiírás*
*Banzuke*


</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffbb99>*Első nap*
*Shonichi*


</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffbb99>*Utolsó nap*
*Senshuraku*


</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00>*Hatsu*</TD><TD>Tokyo</TD><TD align=middle>2007.12.01</TD><TD align=middle>2007.12.20</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.01.13</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.01.27</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00>*Haru*









</TD><TD>Osaka</TD><TD align=middle>2008.02.10</TD><TD align=middle>2008.02.25</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.03.09</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.03.23</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00>*Natsu*</TD><TD>Tokyo</TD><TD align=middle>2008.04.05</TD><TD align=middle>2008.04.24</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.05.11</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.05.25</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00>*Nagoya*</TD><TD>Nagoya</TD><TD align=middle>2008.05.15</TD><TD align=middle>2008.06.30</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.07.13</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.07.27</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00>*Aki*</TD><TD>Tokyo</TD><TD align=middle>2008.08.09</TD><TD align=middle>2008.09.01</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.09.14</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.09.28</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00>*Kyushu*</TD><TD>Fukuoka</TD><TD align=middle>2008.10.04</TD><TD align=middle>2008.10.27</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.11.09</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>2008.11.23</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 9)

Üdv. minden idelátogatónak !
Megkezdődött a Haru basho, első nap meglepije - hogy nem volt meglepi...
Mindkét yokozuna megnyerte első mérkőzését ( szokásuk pedig, h. a frász hozzák ránk, mert már az első nap kikapnak valakitől..)
Takamisakari, és Homasho is győzött, a kedvenc bolgárom Kotooshu kikapott, Amának és Barutónak sem sikerült jól a kezdés. 
..én így láttam... és Ti ?
Hajrá 2. nap !!!


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 9)

Én sehogy sem láttam...
De majd Te informálsz a fejleményekről.


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 10)

Abigel573 írta:


> Én sehogy sem láttam...
> De majd Te informálsz a fejleményekről.


 

 égnek áll a hajam ( mind a 12 szál )))
éppen az utolsó negyedórában ment szét a kapcsolat, sem Hakuhot, sem Asát nem láthattam.. A japcsik nagyon el akarják zárni a világtól a szumot, se Eurosport, se semmi...
ha holnapra sem lesz rend, nagy verekedést rendezek !!:555:


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 10)

*eredmények a 2. nap után*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle width=540><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=540 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=538 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>East</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle bgColor=#bee1e2>kimarite</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>West</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M15
*Wakakirin*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>tsukiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M16
*Otsukasa*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M16
*Ryuo*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M15
*Sakaizawa*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M13
*Homasho*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshitaoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M14
*Kaiho*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M14
*Kakizoe*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>no contest</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M13
*Ichihara*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M11
*Toyohibiki*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M12
*Tochiozan*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M12
*Yoshikaze*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>okuritaoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M11
*Takamisakari*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M9
*Iwakiyama*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>uwatedashinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M10
*Tamakasuga*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M8
*Goeido*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M10
*Futeno*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M9
*Kasugao*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>uwatenage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M8
*Tochinonada*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M6
*Roho*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M7
*Baruto*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M7
*Hokutoriki*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>katasukashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M6
*Dejima*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>East</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle bgColor=#bee1e2>kimarite</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>West</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M4
*Wakanoho*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M5
*Wakanosato*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M5
*Kokkai*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M4
*Kyokutenho*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-S
*Ama*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshitaoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M3
*Toyonoshima*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M3
*Tokitenku*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>uwatedashinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-S
*Kotoshogiku*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kotooshu*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yoritaoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-K
*Takekaze*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M2
*Aminishiki*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Chiyotaikai*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kaio*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M2
*Miyabiyama*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-K
*Kisenosato*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Kotomitsuki*
0-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-Y
*Hakuho*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hatakikomi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M1
*Asasekiryu*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M1
*Kakuryu*
1-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-Y
*Asashoryu*
2-0 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /BASYO CONTENTS --><!-- InstanceEndEditable --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=10>



</TD><TD width=190 bgColor=#e7e7e7><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=190 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=170 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD><!--web_search--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><FORM name=query action=http://search.goo.ne.jp/ml/web_en.jsp method=get target=_blank><INPUT type=hidden value=goo_sumo_e name=PT> <INPUT type=hidden value=goo_sumo_e name=from> <TD><INPUT size=15 name=MT></TD><TD>



</TD><TD><INPUT type=image height=20 alt=web width=68 src="http://sumo.goo.ne.jp/eng/img/search_e.gif" value=web border=0 name=web4></TD><TD>



</TD></FORM></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--/web_search-->



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=160 height=160>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=170 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD>* Who's Who* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=16>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154>Rikishi Listed by Place of Birth</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Sumo Beya Guide</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Oyakata(Coaches)</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Gyoji(Referees)</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Yobidashi(Ushers)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD bgColor=#acacac>* The Sumo Record Book* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=16>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154>Tournament Champions List</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD bgColor=#acacac>* Information* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=16>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154 bgColor=#ffffff>Sumo Culture </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>Kimarite Menu </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>Beginner's Guide to Sumo</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD>* Service* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=7>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154 bgColor=#ffffff>Sumo Mail Service
Message Box </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>




</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=160 height=45>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=160 height=33>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--/CONTENTS--><!--MARGIN FOOTER--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=25>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 10)

Katalina írta:


> égnek áll a hajam ( mind a 12 szál )))
> éppen az utolsó negyedórában ment szét a kapcsolat, sem Hakuhot, sem Asát nem láthattam.. A japcsik nagyon el akarják zárni a világtól a szumot, se Eurosport, se semmi...
> ha holnapra sem lesz rend, nagy verekedést rendezek !!:555:


Esetleg csapd nyakon valamelyik yokozunát, attól majd jól beijednek!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 11)

*3. nap*

Amanak, Chiona és Goeidonak nem volt szerencsés napja


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

Katalina írta:


> Amanak, Chiona és Goeidonak nem volt szerencsés napja


Az ellenfeleiknek erről merőben más véleményük van.
Persze te szurkolsz ama szumós Ama bácsinak.:656:
És a pofozógép Chiyotaikai? Valaki nem verte orrba?:555:


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 11)

Abigel573 írta:


> Az ellenfeleiknek erről merőben más véleményük van.
> Persze te szurkolsz ama szumós Ama bácsinak.:656:
> És a pofozógép Chiyotaikai? Valaki nem verte orrba?:555:


 

Amát egy ifjú tehetség Wakanoho, Chiot pedig Kisenosato tette "taccsra", Goeidot Kasugao nyerte...ö...ö.. verte :555:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

Katalina írta:


> Amát egy ifjú tehetség Wakanoho, Chiot pedig Kisenosato tette "taccsra", Goeidot Kasugao nyerte...ö...ö.. verte :555:


Ha megnyerte, hadd vigye.


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 11)

*Haru-Basho 1 és 2. nap*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4497

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4508


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 11)

*Itt libeg Asashôryû*




​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 11)

óhhh, de szépséges....

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4519



3. nap


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 12)

*4. nap.*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4530

Aminishiki aranycsillag győzelmet aratott, legyőzte a yokozuna Hakuhot...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 13)

*5. nap*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4537

Aminishiki jó formában van , ma ozekit győzött le, Kotooshut...
Takamisakari elszenvedte első vereségét, Goeidotól...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 15)

*6. 7.nap*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4548

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4556

Hakuho kemény harcot vívott Kisenosatoval...
.. már csak 3 versenyző veretlen: Tochiozan, Homasho és Asashoryu..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 17)

*8. 9. nap*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4571


http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4581

Kotooshu ma már nem versenyzett, Chiot pedig "megviccelte" Tokitenku..


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 17)

Katalina írta:


> http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4548
> 
> http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4556
> 
> ...


No lám, lehet nem véletlenül balettozott olyan lelkesen az édi sárga kötényében.


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 18)

*10. nap*



Abigel573 írta:


> No lám, lehet nem véletlenül balettozott olyan lelkesen az édi sárga kötényében.


 

Komolytalan vagy Aby...
Asa évek óta a legjobb szumós ..( 21-szer nyerte meg a császári kupát !!!)
na, nézzük a mai napot : 

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4592


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 20)

Szia Kata! kiss
Most néztem az eredmény táblázatot....a yokozunák biztos szeretnék elfelejteni ezt a napot...
Mit szólsz Takamisakari eddigi teljesítményéhez?.. Barutó is ok. A bolgár ozekinkkel mi történt? Visszalépett? 
kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 20)

Szia, örülök, h. itt vagy kiss

Takamisakari és Baruto remekelnek, sajnos Kotooshu 2-5-nél kiszállt...( ha jól emlékszem..), nagyon kedvetlenül, erőtlenül versenyzett ...

jó már a bélyeg tv-d ??

11. nap.
http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4604

12.nap
http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4614


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 20)

*nem hiszek a szememnek, mindkét yokozuna kikapott ma...*

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>East</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle bgColor=#bee1e2>kimarite</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>West</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M15
*Wakakirin*
5-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>tsukiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-J4
*Tochinoshin*
7-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M14
*Kakizoe*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hikiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M12
*Yoshikaze*
4-8 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M11
*Toyohibiki*
4-8 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>tsukiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M14
*Kaiho*
2-10 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M13
*Homasho*
8-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M11
*Takamisakari*
9-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M9
*Iwakiyama*
5-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M16
*Otsukasa*
4-8 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M16
*Ryuo*
4-8 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>katasukashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M9
*Kasugao*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M7
*Baruto*
10-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>sukuinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M10
*Futeno*
7-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M12
*Tochiozan*
10-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M7
*Hokutoriki*
8-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M6
*Roho*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hikiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M10
*Tamakasuga*
5-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M5
*Wakanosato*
3-9 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M8
*Tochinonada*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>East</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle bgColor=#bee1e2>kimarite</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=2>West</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M8
*Goeido*
7-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>okuridashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M5
*Kokkai*
9-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M3
*Tokitenku*
5-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hikiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M6
*Dejima*
3-9 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M2
*Aminishiki*
5-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>sukuinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M3
*Toyonoshima*
4-8 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-K
*Kisenosato*
7-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>okuridashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M2
*Miyabiyama*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M1
*Kakuryu*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-K
*Takekaze*
1-11 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-S
*Ama*
5-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>shitatenage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M1
*Asasekiryu*
5-7 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kaio*
8-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hatakikomi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M4
*Wakanoho*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M4
*Kyokutenho*
8-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Kotomitsuki*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-Y
*Hakuho*
10-2 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hikiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Chiyotaikai*
8-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-S
*Kotoshogiku*
6-6 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-Y
*Asashoryu*
11-1 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 20)

Ama Sekiwakeként összeszedheti magát, h. pozitív mérleggel zárjon,
ugyanígy álll Asasekiryu és Aminishiki ...
.. Taka legyőzte Homashot is..


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 20)

Katalina írta:


> Szia, örülök, h. itt vagy kiss
> 
> Takamisakari és Baruto remekelnek, sajnos Kotooshu 2-5-nél kiszállt...( ha jól emlékszem..), nagyon kedvetlenül, erőtlenül versenyzett ...
> 
> ...


 

Jó, csak nincs időm nézni. Sajnos a holnapi napról is le fogok maradni. Talán az utolsó kettőt el tudom majd csípni. Szeretném látni a kedvenceimet!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 21)

Wulfi írta:


> Jó, csak nincs időm nézni. Sajnos a holnapi napról is le fogok maradni. Talán az utolsó kettőt el tudom majd csípni. Szeretném látni a kedvenceimet!


 


Úgy legyen !
Kellemes Húsvétot Neked kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 21)

lesz izgalom az utolsó 2 napra..
Asa ma (megint) kikapott ..:12: :12: :12:


http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4627


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 21)

Katalina írta:


> lesz izgalom az utolsó 2 napra..
> Asa ma (megint) kikapott ..:12: :12: :12:


Naná, mindig elblicceli a bemelegítést a rúdnál, a plié-ből meg túl későn áll fel.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 21)

Katalina írta:


> lesz izgalom az utolsó 2 napra..
> Asa ma (megint) kikapott ..:12: :12: :12:
> 
> 
> http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4627


 
:12::12::12:

Az előző kör Hakuhóé volt, most nagyon szurkolok, hogy Asa nyerje ezt a tornát.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Március 23)

​


----------



## tippatti (2008 Március 23)

*Lassan én is szumózhatok*

Itt az ideje, hogy fogyjak, különben lassan benevezhetek a legközelebbi szumóbajnokságra. Csalni lehet a harcban? Kezdőknek csak az marad.


----------



## afca (2008 Március 23)




----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 23)

Abigel573 írta:


> Naná, mindig elblicceli a bemelegítést a rúdnál, a plié-ből meg túl későn áll fel.


 


láttad a képet Aby... magáért beszél... aki tud, az bemelegítés nélkül is félkézzel nyer...
(no ez most nem egészen így történt - de minden jó, ha jó a vége..)

a győzelem napja ))

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4644




NAGYON ÖRÜLÖK !!!!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 23)

*Asashoryu..*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4648


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 23)

Katalina írta:


> http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4648


Most mondjam, azt, hogy nem véletlenül raktam be pont az a képet?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Március 24)

​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Március 24)

Abigel573 írta:


> Most mondjam, azt, hogy nem véletlenül raktam be pont az a képet?


 

ühüm...

Takamisakari ( a showman és nők bálványa) is remekül teljesített ezen a tornán:
http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4655


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

Az már nem sport. Inkább verekedés.


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

shrulez írta:


> Szaisztok!
> Én elég "öreg" vagyok, de szeptembertől kezdek Jitsu-zni. Már nagyon várom.




Aikido-t nem próbáltál még?


----------



## Zsófi19 (2008 Április 5)

Szolgálati közlemény: Ha valakinek a szumós linkekről csak a belépő oldal nyílik, akkor regisztráljon az info-szumo.neten, vagy ha már tag, lépjen ott be. Utána működni fog a link! 
kiss


----------



## arnold3000 (2008 Április 7)

atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


 

én birkozom de dzsudozni is tudok


----------



## szvasko (2008 Április 11)

Én kipróbáltam a Kravmagát.


----------



## szvasko (2008 Április 11)

Sok küzdősportból összeollózott önvédelmi sport ez. Nagyon tetszik !


----------



## szvasko (2008 Április 11)

Bokszolni szeretnék hobbi szinten. Kinek mi a véleménye a bokszról ?


----------



## szvasko (2008 Április 11)

Lehet játékosan bokszolni ? Vagy oda kell magát tenni az embernek másképp nem megy ???


----------



## szvasko (2008 Április 11)

Kravmagázott valaki ?


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 11)

Box szerintem nagyon jó kis kikapcsolódás. Hobbi szinten jártam 3 évig. Sajnos későn kezdtem, így a versenyekről lecsúsztam. Igazából én is úgy kezdtem, hogy lemegyek egy kicsit a terembe, aztán elugrálgatok, néha kicsit zsákolok, de magával ragadt. Azon kaptam magam, hogy a ringben vagyok, és az egyik edző társammal boxolunk. Szerintem lehet félgőzzel csinálni, de ha egy kicsit megérzed az ízét, már nem akarod fél gőzzel csinálni. Én azt tudom javasolni, hogy mindenképpen próbáld ki. Viszont kemény sport, arra azért készülj fel, hogy odavágnak, főleg azok akik versenyszerűen csinálják. Ha esetleg valami kérdésed van, nyugodtan keress meg!:555:


----------



## Mazli (2008 Április 11)

Még egy kis történet.
Pontosan az időpontra nem emlékszem, de azt hiszem kb. 3 hónap után megkért az egyik edző társam, hogy kicsit bokszoljunk a ringben. Tudni kell, hogy én 21 éves voltam, a srác aki megkért 12. Mondtam, hogy persze, menjünk, és ne haragudjon, de nem akarom megütni, úgyhogy inkább ő szurkáljon egy kicsit. Mondta a gyerek, hogy nyugodtan üssem meg. Én mosolyogtam, hogy ha megütőm összetörik. Aztán megszólalt a gong. Azon kaptam magam, hogy két olyan ütést kaptam a 12 éves gyerektől, hogy csak néztem ki a fejemből. Ekkor értettem meg, hogy nem számít, ki mekkora. 3 menetig bírtam, de talán ha hatszor tudtam bevinni ütést a gyereknek. Olyan gyors volt, és technikás, hogy sehogy se értem utol.
Valamint azon szoktam még mosolyogni, mikor boksz megy a tévében, és a haverok mondják, hogy mibe fáradnak el, csak ütni kell. Azt mondom az ember próbálja ki, hogy 100x tiszta erejéből üt, és ezt szorozza meg hárommal. Kb. ennyire kemény lehet a ringben egy menet. Nagyon fárasztó!! Ha esetleg kipróbáltad, írd le milyen volt. Szép napot!


----------



## FxLyS (2008 Április 11)

Kisebb nagyobb kihagyásokkal nagyon régóta karatézok, ju-jitsu-ztam, boxolgatok időnként, ha akad hozzá valaki. Minden küzdősportban vannak jó dolgok, össze szoktunk jönni másokkal, akik másban járatosak, mutogatunk egymásnak dolgokat.
Haveri alapon nagyon jól el lehet boxolgatni, annyi, hogy ha látod, hogy nagyot kapott a másik, megvárod, míg kipiheni, vagy ő téged...  A kéztechnika, helyzethez alkalmazkodás javul, mégse vereted szét magad...
Fél-egy óra zsákolgatás meg nagyon nagyon jól átmozgatja az embert, nagyon érdemes kipróbálni, hozzászokni...


----------



## lacika1961 (2008 Április 13)

szia 5. oszt.korom óta foglalkoztam japán sportokkal ill. harcmuvészetekkel.jJelenleg kislányom születése miatt szüneteltetem az edzéseket.Ha kérdésed van,és tudok válaszolni segítek/gratulálok a vizsgádhoz. /De ne feledd "a tizmérföldes út is egy lépéssel kezdödik"


----------



## lacika1961 (2008 Április 13)

Az mesterem tanitotta,hogy nincs rossz harcművészet/sport/,csak rossz harcos Bármit csinálsz ne élégedj meg,hogy csak egy legyél a sok közül - akarj - a legjobb lenni.Egy boxfilm edzőtermének a falán volt egy felirat ami nagyon megfogott" Bajnoknak nen születünk tenni kell érte".


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 9)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Szolgálati közlemény: Ha valakinek a szumós linkekről csak a belépő oldal nyílik, akkor regisztráljon az info-szumo.neten, vagy ha már tag, lépjen ott be. Utána működni fog a link!
> kiss


 

nagyon kedves Tőled Zsófi, már túlvagyunk rajta kiss
( Aby segített regisztrálni, így hálából minden nap kapott linket - akarta vagy sem..)
most jövök puskázni, mikor kezdődik a májusi torna - már nagyon hiányzik..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 9)

11-én 
kezdődik - kezdőődik - kezdőőőődik !!! 
:ugras: :ugras:


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 10)

Katalina írta:


> 11-én
> kezdődik - kezdőődik - kezdőőőődik !!!
> :ugras: :ugras:


Értem én. Kezdődik. De mi?


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 10)

Katalina írta:


> 11-én
> kezdődik - kezdőődik - kezdőőőődik !!!
> :ugras: :ugras:


 
Igen, most figyelek! kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 11)

Abigel573 írta:


> Értem én. Kezdődik. De mi?


 

. ..ez volt a találós kérdés helye 
(de ha 1-et visszalapoztál volna, 1-ből tudtad volna:555

én már itt izgulok a gépnek előtte, pedig még csak a versenyzők bemutatása folyik ...)


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 11)

*1.nap*

.. miért nem lepődtem



meg, h. Kisenosato leveri Asát ..
(most megyek, gyorsan keverem a kaját, h. időben elkészüljön.)


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 11)

Katalina írta:


> .. miért nem lepődtem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Khmmm... egy mellplasztika már ráférne...:mrgreen:


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 11)

ha nem tetszik, ne nézd...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 11)

*összefoglaló*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4785


Barutó és Wakanoho nagyot lépett előre a rangsorban ( Homasho pedig vissza - de ma szép és értékes győzelmet aratott.)


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Május 11)

Wulfi írta:


> ha nem tetszik, ne nézd...


Asszem nem kedvelsz... még szerencse, hogy Katalina érti a viccet...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 12)

*2. napi összefoglaló*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4794


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 13)

Abigel573 írta:


> Asszem nem kedvelsz... még szerencse, hogy Katalina érti a viccet...


 
A bejegyzéseidet nem kedvelem. Elhiszem, hogy te viccesnek találod, de én rossz érzéssel olvasom a balettcipős és mellplasztikás megjegyzéseidet. Ezek az emberek mindent a szumónak rendelnek alá, egészségüket, testi épségüket, külalakjukat... Több tiszteletet érdemelnek... ha máshol nem is, legalább ebben a topikban. ...
és arra is gondolhatnál, mit éreznél te, ha valaki a saját topikodban az általad kedvelt embereken, sporton stb. köszörülné a nyelvét...
(A szigetkékben azt irogathatsz róluk, amit csak akarsz, meg amit a saját lelkiismereted megenged...)


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 13)

*3.nap összefoglaló*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4804


Takamisakari megszerezte első győzelmét, Ama pedig k i s s é "félrelépett" )) (kár érte )
Wakanoho megverte Chiot, Kisenosato pedig Kaiot... ( yokozunát, ozekit verni nem kis teljesítmény, még sokat fogunk hallani róluk - remélem !)


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 14)

*4.nap, összefoglaló*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4812


Chio ma is kikapott ( lehet, h. nem viszi végig a tornát..)


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 15)

*5.nap összefoglaló*

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4819


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 17)

Kotooshu remekül felkészült erre a tornára... talán még kupát is nyerhet...
.. és végre Barutó is megszerezte az első győzelmét...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4843



nagyon izgi volt a mai mérkőzés, csak most tudtam megnézni...
Kotooshu megtáltosodott?? nagyon örülök a szép teljesítményének, remélem megmarad benne továbbra is ez a harci szellem..

Baruto és Kokkai .. azon csodálkozom, h. Kokkai éppen Chiot győzte le ..
Kisenosato nem bírt Hakuhoval..

de a legszebb volt ma *AMA *- Wakanoho ellen... 
furimányosan átdobta a már szinte vert helyzetéből a 162 kilós ellenfelét , aki nagyon mérgesen vette ezt tudomásul..
(jaaa, és Chionak is szépen kirakta mind a 152 kilóját dohyobol 2 meccsel ezelőtt, és ő még mindig csak 123 kg.)


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

Chio kicsit szét van csúszv



a... olyan ellenfelek verik meg, h. hihetetlen...​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 18)

*Kotooshu, a mi bolgár hősünk.. 8-0 !!!*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 19)

9. nap összefoglaló
http://www.info-sumo.net/info/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=4856
- Takamisakari nagyon halványan versenyez,
- Kotooshu még mindig veretlen,
- Wakanoho értékes győzelmet aratott ma is.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 20)

A mai napról lemaradtam, pedig nagyon izgalmas lehetett....Most a bolgár ózekinek áll a zászló... vajon tud-e élni vele?
Remélem, holnap működőképes lesz a netem...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 20)

Wulfi írta:


> A mai napról lemaradtam, pedig nagyon izgalmas lehetett....Most a bolgár ózekinek áll a zászló... vajon tud-e élni vele?
> Remélem, holnap működőképes lesz a netem...


 

úúúúh, le vok izzadva, úgy vágtattam...
most jövök nézni .


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 21)

Európai ózekink ma nagy lépést tett előre.... holnapra Hakuhó győzelmét tippelem ... vasárnap pedig jó lenne látni egy rájátszást.... 
Asa első napi veresége most üt vissza....


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 21)

Wulfi írta:


> Európai ózekink ma nagy lépést tett előre.... holnapra Hakuhó győzelmét tippelem ... vasárnap pedig jó lenne látni egy rájátszást....
> Asa első napi veresége most üt vissza....


 

Asa elkapkodta az első napot, mire felocsúdott, verve volt
Még nem láttam a mai meccseket, el sem tudom képzelni, hogyan tudta Kotooshu megverni a nagy yokozunát...
Hakuho szerintem is legyűri a bolgárt, és akkor jön az izgalom...
(ezek szerint rendben van a bélyeg tv-d ?? ,én most megyek összefoglalót nézni, remélem már feltették..)kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 21)

Kotooshu magabiztosan győzött.. és végre láthattuk őt mosolyogni.. ))


*Idézet egy korábbi ujságcikkből*:




Világhíresnek talán nem mondható, ám érdekesnek mindeképpen a 25 éves bolgár fiatalember, Kalojan Sztefanov Mahljanov. Ő az első európai, aki - Kotooshu Katsunori néven - elérte a második legrangosabb szumófokozatot, így ozekinek, azaz bajnoknak nevezheti magát. Nála rövidebb idő alatt senki nem jutott el idáig. Igaz, nem is lehetett rá sok ideje, hiszen még csak 25 esztendős. A japán nők ráadásul jóképűnek is tartják, az újságok rá is aggatták "a szumó David Beckhamje" jelzőt. Mellékeljük egy fényképét, hogy a mi olvasóink is kialakíthassák az álláspontjukat.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

Biztos az eső és erős szél miatt volt gond a nettel, mert egyébként kifogástalán... igen, élőben láttam Kotooshu győzelmét.  
Köszi a kis ismertetőt! kiss


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

Ajjajj... ilyet ritkán lehet Asától látni....... meg Chiótól is!


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

Katalina írta:


> Kotooshu magabiztosan győzött.. és végre láthattuk őt mosolyogni.. ))
> 
> 
> *Idézet egy korábbi ujságcikkből*:
> ...


 

Hááát, nekem nem az esetem...... akkor már inkább a 110 -115 kg-os Asa lett volna az....de el kell ismerni, nagyon összeszedte magát erre a tornára. A két yokozuna legyőzésével óriási lépést tett a tornagyőzelem felé... Gratula neki!


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 22)

Néhány tornával korábban írtam, hogy a Asa és Hakuhó mellett igen nehezen fog tudni más is kupát szerezni... K. most alaposan rácáfolt az elgondololásomra...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 22)

Wulfi írta:


> Biztos az eső és erős szél miatt volt gond a nettel, mert egyébként kifogástalán... igen, élőben láttam Kotooshu győzelmét.
> Köszi a kis ismertetőt! kiss


 

Jó neked !!
Én most fogok rágerjedni ..
(az ismertetőt nem éppen Neked szántam - Te úgyis mindent tudsz erről a sportól -, hanem azoknak, akik véletlenül betévednek ide..
jaa, és magamnak )))


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 22)

Wulfi írta:


> Hááát, nekem nem az esetem...... akkor már inkább a 110 -115 kg-os Asa lett volna az....de el kell ismerni, nagyon összeszedte magát erre a tornára. A két yokozuna legyőzésével óriási lépést tett a tornagyőzelem felé... Gratula neki!


 

Nem mondod, h. 1Forma az ízlésünk ?? 
( nekem is inkább és legfőképpen Asa.. emlékszel amikor nem volt megborotválva, kicsi bajusz és szakáll, olyan jól állt neki..)
Kotooshuval az volt már régen a bajom, h. több tudás van benne, mint amit teljesített... szerintem nem volt elég bátorsága a mongolok ellen felvenni a harcot, de most teljesen megújult, és fantasztikusan elegánsan , minden erőlködés szerzi a győzelmeket...
Remélem megmarad ez a stílus az utolsó napokra is...


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 23)

erősen felindult állapotomban néha kifelejtek szavakat.. )))
azt akartam írni, h. Kotooshu minden erőlködés *nélkül* szerzi a győzelmeket...
Ma azonban Aminishiki kiidegelte, szerintem jól felhúzta a hosszú ácsorgálással, le-és felállásokkal... mire észbekapott a bolgár, már ki is volt toloncolva..
Holnap Ama még okozhat meglepit, de ha mindkét meccsét elveszíti - mert most Chio is nagyon felszívta magát, pedig neki már mindegy -, akkor is lehet még esélye. 
HAJRÁ KOTOOSHU - itt a régvárt alkalom !!:555::555:


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 24)

Semmi gond, észre se vettem.... )))... és velem is elő szokott fordulni, ha valamit erős érzelmi állapotban írok.... 
Sajnos a tegnapi napról lemeradtam, 9,30 körül megszakadt a netem.... így szumó helyett kimentem a piacra....
Az 1Formát meg úgy olvastam, hogy Forma1 ... és azt is szoktam nézni...

Most már biztos, hogy Kotooshué a kupa!! Nagyon izgalmassá, érdekessé tette ezt a tornát, gratula neki! .. és remélem, hogy tartani is tudja majd ezt a formáját.


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 24)

Wulfi írta:


> Semmi gond, észre se vettem.... )))... és velem is elő szokott fordulni, ha valamit erős érzelmi állapotban írok....
> Sajnos a tegnapi napról lemeradtam, 9,30 körül megszakadt a netem.... így szumó helyett kimentem a piacra....
> Az 1Formát meg úgy olvastam, hogy Forma1 ... és azt is szoktam nézni...
> 
> Most már biztos, hogy Kotooshué a kupa!! Nagyon izgalmassá, érdekessé tette ezt a tornát, gratula neki! .. és remélem, hogy tartani is tudja majd ezt a formáját.


 

Én is nagyon örülök...
(és elnézést kérek Ama-tól, h. ma az ő vereségét kívántam..)

Forma1?? (csak néha, mert nagyon hosszú - nekem - ennyit 1 helyben ülni...Neked ki ott a favoritod ??)
További kellemes időtöltést kiss


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Május 25)

Ismét remek két hetünk volt  Takamisakari és Barutó is győzött az utolsó napon.... Bár japánul egy kukkot se értek, azért szeretném látni a kupa átadását és Kotooshu nyilatkozatát.... 

a Forma1-et én sem tudom elejétől a végéig nézni. Meg szoktam hallgatni az időmérőkről szóló híreket, és ha úgy alakul, akkor a rajtot, majd a vége előtti néhány kört... Sumi kiemelkedő egyénisége (volt) a F1-nek, most Kiminek és az újonc Hamiltonnak is szurkolok. (Alonso személyiségét nem kedvelem ) Csapatok közül pedig Ferrari a favorit, már csak a himnuszuk miatt is...:-D


----------



## Katalina (2008 Május 25)

Wulfi írta:


> Ismét remek két hetünk volt  Takamisakari és Barutó is győzött az utolsó napon.... Bár japánul egy kukkot se értek, azért szeretném látni a kupa átadását és Kotooshu nyilatkozatát....
> 
> a Forma1-et én sem tudom elejétől a végéig nézni. Meg szoktam hallgatni az időmérőkről szóló híreket, és ha úgy alakul, akkor a rajtot, majd a vége előtti néhány kört... Sumi kiemelkedő egyénisége (volt) a F1-nek, most Kiminek és az újonc Hamiltonnak is szurkolok. (Alonso személyiségét nem kedvelem ) Csapatok közül pedig Ferrari a favorit, már csak a himnuszuk miatt is...:-D


 

*SZÉP VOLT FIÚK !!!*​
*Jó nap volt, meghatódtam én is - mint európai - a himnusz hallatán.*
*(de majd meg kell néznem az ismétlést, mert Asa és Hakuho mérkőzését nem értettem.. )*
*F1-hez kb. hasonlóan viszonyulok, Shumit szerintem - egyelőre - nem lehet űberelni... és a kis kedvencem pedig Hamilton, minden elevenségével és szertelenségével együtt...Ha engedik, ő lehet a jövő embere !*
*Kellemes pihenést és kikapcsolódást Neked kiss*​


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 13)

*Nagoya bahso*

* 9-től 11 óráig *
*bélyegtévé*...​ (nálam narancssárga és enyhekék pacsni formájában jelentkezik... 


<TABLE cellPadding=2 width="95%" bgColor=#ffffbb border=1 VALIGN="MIDDLE"><TBODY><TR><TD bgColor=#ffcc00>*Nagoya*</TD><TD></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>*2008.07.13*</TD><TD align=middle bgColor=#ffcc00>*2008.07.27*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 14)

Hurráááá ))) Jó a bélyegtévém !!

(ma - majdnem - minden nagyágyú győzött..)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 15)

Szia Katalina!

Élő közvetítést még nem láttam. Az eredményeket olvasva kissé szomorú vagyok. Asa már összeszedte az első vereségét és Kotooshu se áll valami fényesen. Vajon hová lett az elő tornán mutatott kiváló formája?? A holnapi napot igyekszem a bélyegtévé előtt tölteni!  Neked is jó szurkolást kívánok! kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 15)

Wulfi írta:


> Szia Katalina!
> 
> Élő közvetítést még nem láttam. Az eredményeket olvasva kissé szomorú vagyok. Asa már összeszedte az első vereségét és Kotooshu se áll valami fényesen. Vajon hová lett az elő tornán mutatott kiváló formája?? A holnapi napot igyekszem a bélyegtévé előtt tölteni!  Neked is jó szurkolást kívánok! kiss


 

Érdekes, hogy 3 nap után már csak Hakuho, Kotomitsuki, Ama és Toyonoshima veretlen...( a "nagyok" közül)
Remélem Asa - szokásához híven - csak ránk akar ijeszteni..

ez mindenesetre nagy meglepetés:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=263><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width=263 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff bgColor=#6b248f colSpan=4>est Komusubi</TD></TR><TR><TD bgColor=#d0a3f5 colSpan=4>*Toyonoshima*
3-0​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>1st day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>w</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>uwatenage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Asashoryu</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>2nd day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>w</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>tsukiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Kaio</TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=right width=60 bgColor=#bee1e2>3rd day- </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=20 bgColor=#d9eaf0>w</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=95 bgColor=#d9eaf0>sukuinage</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 width=83 bgColor=#d9eaf0>Kotooshu</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Neked is jó szurkolást !kiss​
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 16)

Képzeld, újra kellett telepíteni a számítógépem, és most bélyegtévé helyett teljes képernyőn is tudom nézni a szumót!!


----------



## Prhorvath (2008 Július 16)

kedvencem nem nézek más sportot


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 16)

Wulfi írta:


> Képzeld, újra kellett telepíteni a számítógépem, és most bélyegtévé helyett teljes képernyőn is tudom nézni a szumót!!


 

Én már régen így nézem (csak így nem annyira élesek a kontúrok, de mindenki felismerhető ..), viszont nekem is új programot kellett letöltenem, mert a régivel csak színes pacák voltak láthatóak.. 
a programozó szerint átkódoltak valamit a japcsik.., mindig kitalálnak vmit, h. bosszantsanak bennünket..)
Ma jó nap volt, Ama legyőzte Toyonoshimát, aki értékes eredményeket gyüjtött be az első 3 nap alatt..
Takamisakarinak is sikerült a 2. győzelmét megszereznie..
Kisenosato viszont egyelőre nincs valami nagy formában, igaz, h. nagy ellenfeleket kapott.
Vakanoho is 4-0-val áll... sajnálom...
( a többit holnap !!)kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 16)

Prhorvath írta:


> kedvencem nem nézek más sportot


 

Örömmel olvasom, és ha mondanál véleményt, annak is örülnék.
Mi ki szoktuk tárgyalni az egyes napok eseményeit, latolgatjuk az esélyeket, a kedvenceket kritizáljuk vagy dícsérjuk, stb..stb...
(..és ha találunk valami új lelőhelyet ami szumóról szól, azt megosztjuk a többiekkel - képeket, videókat, infokat..)
Egyébként üdv. a ..a.... fedélzetet akartam írni, de most a dohyo stílszerűbb..


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 17)

Prhorvath írta:


> kedvencem nem nézek más sportot


 
Szia, te hol nézed? Én korábban a EuroSporton ismerkedtem a szumóval. Most már csak az élő közvetítést nézem, ha időm engedi.


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 17)

Katalina, nem tudom mi van velem, ma ráértem, net is volt, mégis lemaradtam a közvetítésről.... Persze még mindig a lakáscsere a legfontosabb témám... Most megyek és megnézem, hogy a kedvenceim hogy szerepeltek. Remélem, hogy győztek! Különben :555:


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 18)

Wulfi írta:


> Katalina, nem tudom mi van velem, ma ráértem, net is volt, mégis lemaradtam a közvetítésről.... Persze még mindig a lakáscsere a legfontosabb témám... Most megyek és megnézem, hogy a kedvenceim hogy szerepeltek. Remélem, hogy győztek! Különben :555:


 

Szia Zsófi !kiss
Fontosabb most a lakástéma, és az info-sumon utólag is meg tudod nézni ( ha rövidített formában is...)
Ma szomorú vagyok: Asa visszalépett, talán tegnap megsérült.., 
Ama pedig elveszítette veretlenségét
Mára ennyit, megyek és bálozok egyet..

Jaaaa, szerintem a Phorváthunk csak hozzászólást gyüjteni jött... 
lehet, azt sem tudja mi fán terem a szumo...


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 19)

lehet, nem baj...
Asa lehet hogy sérült, de yokozunaként nem is kaphat nagyon ki, akkor inkább vissza kell hogy lépjen... kár... Úgy gondolom, az eltiltása óta nem az igazi...Hakuhó viszont remekül szerepel. Igaz, most ő a soros a kupagyőzelmet illetően!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 20)

Hakuhó kirobbanó formában van, de nem rossz Kotomitsuki és Ama sem - eddig...
Asa pedig - szokás szerint - nagyon hiányzik !:12::12::12:
(kár, h. a torna második felét már nem láthatom élőben )


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 21)

.. Vakanoho 0-8 után éppen Ama-t veri..
.. Futeno 1-7 után pedig Kotomitsukit ...


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 24)

Katalina, nagyon szégyellem magam, amiért ennyire kimarad(t) az életemből a mostani torna... Most is csak az eredményeket böngésztem át. Remélem, hogy az utolsó napokat látni fogom. Asa nekem is hiányzik. Hakuhónak pedig szurkolok!!! Köszi, hogy hírt adsz a fejleményekről. kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 Július 29)

*Hakuho megnyerte a hetedik tornáját !!!*
(sajnos nem láttam a győztes meccset, az info-szumon sem találom..)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Július 30)

Katalina írta:


> *Hakuho megnyerte a hetedik tornáját !!!*
> (sajnos nem láttam a győztes meccset, az info-szumon sem találom..)


 
Nem is akárhogy! 15-0-ás eredménnyel!


----------



## fabonyisrac (2008 Augusztus 15)

Valaki probálta már kyokushin karatét???


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 13)

*AKI BASHO - holnaptól !*


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 14)

*AKI BASHO 1. nap*

Jó nap volt..
- Kotooshu szép győzelmet aratott..
- Asa Barutót kapta ellenfélnek, de félelmetes gyorsasággal végzett vele..
- Kaio és Takamisakari kikapott ...

jöjjön a folytatás !!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 15)

*2.nap*

- Kotooshut könnyedén legyőzte Barutó
- Amat Kakuryu verte,
- Takamisakari a 2. napon is vesztesként távozott a dohyoról..

a többiek rendben vannak !!

Holnaptól nézze valaki az élő közvetítést (vége a fAgyszabadságomnak), mert a szumo-net sem veszi már a mecccseket, utólag nem tudjuk visszanézni.


----------



## wanskg (2008 Szeptember 17)

*Én*

Sajnos én cingár vagyok ehhez a sportághoz


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 17)

*3. nap*

Miyabiyama legyőzte a nagy bajnokot - Asashoryut..


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 17)

*4. nap*

Amat Kaio,
Kotooshut Miyabiyama .. (milyen jo formában van ))
Chiot Asasekiryu győzte le.
Hakuho veretlenül halad előre....


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 18)

*5. nap*

.. nagyon elkiabáltam tegnap - már Hakuho sem veretlen..
az élmezőny állása :

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M8
*Masatsukasa*
0-5 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yoritaoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M4
*Tochinonada*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M4
*Aminishiki*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M7
*Tokitenku*
1-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-S
*Ama*
4-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M1
*Miyabiyama*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M1
*Kotoshogiku*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>okuridashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Chiyotaikai*
4-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kaio*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>okuridashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-S
*Toyonoshima*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-K
*Asasekiryu*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Kotooshu*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kotomitsuki*
4-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-K
*Baruto*
2-3 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M3
*Kyokutenho*
1-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-Y
*Asashoryu*
4-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666> </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-Y
*Hakuho*
4-1 </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M2
*Kisenosato*
1-4 </TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /BASYO CONTENTS --><!-- InstanceEndEditable --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 19)

*6. nap*

Asa-t megint "elkapta" Aminishyki - már kettő veresége van.
Veretlen - az élmezőnyben - egyedül Goeido....

további jó szurkolást !!!


----------



## Wulfi (2008 Szeptember 19)

Szia Katalina, még nincs netem, csak benéztem egy nyilvános helyről. Örülök, hogy te itt vagy!
Puszi Zsófi


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 20)

*7.nap*



Wulfi írta:


> Szia Katalina, még nincs netem, csak benéztem egy nyilvános helyről. Örülök, hogy te itt vagy!
> Puszi Zsófi


 
Szia Zsófi !kiss
Óhhh, sajnálom ,azt hittem tudunk beszélgetni...

lássuk, mi is történt ma :

- Hakuho izgalmas és erőteljes küzdelemben nyert Baruto ellen,
- Aminishiki egy újabb jelentős skalpot tudhat magáénak, Chiot verte ma,
- Goeido elvesztette eddigi veretlenségét, Kotomitsuki volt a "tettes",
- Asa harcosan és magabiztosan győzött Tochinonada ellen..
( Takamisakari ma is kikapott , fájdalmasan sántikálva hagyta el a dohyot..)


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 22)

*8.nap*

Asa elszenvedte 3. vereségét, ezzel a császári kupa - számára - "elúszott"...

Hajrá Hakuho, és Ama , és Goeido...

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD align=middle width=540><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=540 bgColor=#999999 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=538 bgColor=#ffffff border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M5
*Kakuryu*
5-3 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M6
*Toyohibiki*
5-3 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M9
*Hokutoriki*
5-3 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hatakikomi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M5
*Goeido*
7-1 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M2
*Kisenosato*
2-6 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>oshidashi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M1
*Miyabiyama*
3-5 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M1
*Kotoshogiku*
4-4 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>tsukiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-K
*Asasekiryu*
2-6 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kaio*
5-3 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M3
*Kyokutenho*
2-6 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-M4
*Tochinonada*
2-6 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Kotooshu*
4-4 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-O
*Kotomitsuki*
6-2 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hatakikomi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-S
*Ama*
7-1 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-K
*Baruto*
2-6 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>hikiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-O
*Chiyotaikai*
5-3 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-Y
*Hakuho*
7-1 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>tsukiotoshi</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>E-M4
*Aminishiki*
4-4 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR><TR><TD class=common12-18-fff align=middle width=17 bgColor=#ff4500>○ </TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-S
*Toyonoshima*
4-4 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=110 bgColor=#d9eaf0>yorikiri</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=190 bgColor=#d0a3f5>W-Y
*Asashoryu*
5-3 

</TD><TD class=common12-18-333 align=middle width=17 bgColor=#666666></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- /BASYO CONTENTS --><!-- InstanceEndEditable --><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=530 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD width=10>



</TD><TD width=190 bgColor=#e7e7e7><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=190 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=170 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>



</TD></TR><TR align=middle><TD><!--web_search--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=2></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><INPUT type=hidden value=goo_sumo_e name=PT> <INPUT type=hidden value=goo_sumo_e name=from> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><FORM name=query action=http://search.goo.ne.jp/ml/web_en.jsp method=get target=_blank></FORM><TD><INPUT size=15 name=MT></TD><TD>



</TD><TD><INPUT type=image height=20 alt=web width=68 src="http://sumo.goo.ne.jp/eng/img/search_e.gif" value=web border=0 name=web4></TD><TD>




</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!--/web_search-->



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width=160 height=160>

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



</TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=1 width=170 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD>*Who's Who* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=16>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154>Rikishi Listed by Place of Birth</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Sumo Beya Guide</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Oyakata(Coaches)</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Gyoji(Referees)</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top>Yobidashi(Ushers)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD bgColor=#acacac>*The Sumo Record Book* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=16>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154>Tournament Champions List</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD bgColor=#acacac>*Information* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=16>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154 bgColor=#ffffff>Sumo Culture </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>Kimarite Menu </TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top>



</TD><TD vAlign=top bgColor=#ffffff>Beginner's Guide to Sumo</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR bgColor=#acacac><TD>*Service* <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD vAlign=top width=7>



</TD><TD vAlign=top width=154 bgColor=#ffffff>Sumo Mail Service
Message Box 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=160 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=160 height=45>





</TD></TR><TR><TD width=160 height=33>





</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD>






</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!--/CONTENTS--><!--MARGIN FOOTER--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD height=25>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!--/MARGIN FOOTER--><!--FOOTER GLOBAL--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=740 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​<!--/CONTENTS--><!--MARGIN FOOTER-->


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 22)

*9.nap*

- Röpültek a párnák : Asashoryu 4. veresége Amától - különös akció "okuridashi"
- Hakuho lebírkózta Toyonoshimát "makiotoshi",
- Goeido győzött Futeno ellen " "kubinage"..

(Takamisakari - a japán nők bálványa - ma győzelemmel zárt, bűszkén felemelt fejjel vonult ki, vastag borítékokkal a kezében.)

Baruto és Asasekiryu pozitív mérlege - számomra - kérdéses 

Kép:Ama, Goeido, Hakuho


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 23)

*10.nap*

- Asashoryu "bedobta a törölközőt", Goedó küzdelem nélkül nyerte a mai meccset, 9-1-re áll,
_ Hakuho - többszöri nekifutásra - mégiscsak megverte Amát , ő is 9-1-re áll.
- Ama 8-2-re.

(Takamisakari a mai napot is győzelemmel fejezte be, de még keményen küzdenie kell a Kachi-koshi-ért, 4-6-ra áll.)

HajRÁÁÁÁ fiúk !!!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 24)

*11. nap*

Hakuho ma lehengerelte Goeidot, 10-1,
Ama, Godeido és Kotomitsuki 9-2 re áll....
a Kaio- Chio párharból Chio került ki győztesen, mindketten 7-4-re állnak.

(ha semmi rendkívüli nem jön közbe, Hakuho nyolcadszorra is átveheti a császári kupát)

(Takamisakarinak minden továbi meccsét nyernie kellene a pozitív mérlegért.. - ma kikapott )


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 25)

*12. nap*

- Hakuho simán leverte Chiot (.. mint vak a poharat - bocsi !)
- Ama Kotooshu ellen győzött, 
- Goeidot Kotomitsuki verte..

Hakuho 11-1, 
Ama, Kotomitsuki 10-2, 

(Baruto szép meccset vívott ma Kotoshogiku ellen, felemelve vitte kb. egy métert a dohyo széléig... )

érik a győzelem - vala Kinek ??!!


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 27)

*13 nap.*

Asasekiryut kivéve, ma mindenki jól szerepelt..

Baruto és Kotoshogiku tegnapi mérkőzése...

http://www.banzuke.com/~makuuchi/aki08/12.html


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 27)

*14.nap*

- Hakuhot jól megizzasztotta Kotooshu, ilyen szép és kemény küzdelmet régen láttunk a bolgártól ,( végül kikapott)
- Kotomitsuki és Ama sem tudott ma győzni , ( 11-3 mindkettőnél)
- Baruto jól szerepelt, 7-7 (még van esélye a pozitív mérlegre)

ilyen egy oshidashi :


----------



## Katalina (2008 Szeptember 29)

*15. nap*

Hakukó nyolcadik alkalommal vehette át a császári kupát !!




​ 






Ama nagyon jól szerepelt ezen a tornán is, ha tartani tudja a formáját, ozeki-várományos (lehet...)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 2)

Szia Kata! Tegnap este volt egy jó kis film a japán és az amerikai szumóról. (National Geographic: Testközelben - A szumó szentélye) A japán részben természetesen a két yokozunáé volt a főszerep. Talán Te is láttad... kiss


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 5)

Wulfi írta:


> Szia Kata! Tegnap este volt egy jó kis film a japán és az amerikai szumóról. (National Geographic: Testközelben - A szumó szentélye) A japán részben természetesen a két yokozunáé volt a főszerep. Talán Te is láttad... kiss


 
Sajnos nem láttam, pedig jót tett volna egy kis felüdülés azok után, amiket olvastam a szumós életről a neten..
(ahogyan bemutatták az ottani mindennapokat egy alacsonyabb rangú szemszögébő - háááát talán nem is embernek való)


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 7)

Én is úgy gondolom, hogy kevesek képesek erre a testileg-lelkileg megterhelő életvitelre. Nem japán születésűként meg még nehezebb lehet. Talán ezért is szeretem annyira a kéthavonta megrendezésre kerülő tornákat. Nem csak a néhány másodperces küzdelmet látom, hanem azt a rengeteg munkát és lemondást is, ami együtt jár ezzel a "sporttal". A sportot idézőjelbe teszem, hisz a szumó jóval több az egyszerű sportnál. Tradíció, életforma, szigorú szabályrendszer, elkötelezettség. 
Jó, hogy van, és hogy európai nézőként én is a részese lehetek!
Hajrá asák és hakuhók!!!


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 9)

Wulfi írta:


> Én is úgy gondolom, hogy kevesek képesek erre a testileg-lelkileg megterhelő életvitelre. Nem japán születésűként meg még nehezebb lehet. Talán ezért is szeretem annyira a kéthavonta megrendezésre kerülő tornákat. Nem csak a néhány másodperces küzdelmet látom, hanem azt a rengeteg munkát és lemondást is, ami együtt jár ezzel a "sporttal". A sportot idézőjelbe teszem, hisz a szumó jóval több az egyszerű sportnál. Tradíció, életforma, szigorú szabályrendszer, elkötelezettség.
> Jó, hogy van, és hogy európai nézőként én is a részese lehetek!
> Hajrá asák és hakuhók!!!


 
az eredményeket nézve úgy veszem észre, ez egyiküknek sem volt jó 
nap...
Hakuho kikapott Aminishykitől, Asa pedig  nem tudom hol van ??

HAJRÁ SZUMO !! :4: :4: :4:


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 10)

- Örömmel értesítem a T. érdeklődőket, h. Homasho ismét versenyben van (bár a mai napon vereséget szenvedett , Takamisakaritól )
- Kaio fájós lábbal is könnyedén verte Goeidot,
- Aminishiki Chiot is legyőzte , 
- Hakuho győzött Toyonoshima ellen. 


kotenage :


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 11)

a mai meccseket nem láttam
néhány eredmény:
- Aminishiki Kotooshut is legyűrte hikiotoshi-val (3-0)




- Kisenosato Amát verte yorikirivel (3-0)




- Wakanosato Kaiot győzte le oshitaoshi-val (3-0)





HajRá fiúk !!


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 15)

*7. nap*

A torna félidejéhez közeledve már csak Miyabiyama veretlen az él mezőnyben,
- Hakuho, Kisenosato, Dejima 6-1,
- Chio, Ama, Toyonoshima, Baruto 5-2.

(Takamisakari ma kikapott, de így 5-2 .)
Kaio lábsérülése miatt visszalépett.
Asa nélkül... már semmi sem "olyan" 

Várunk vissza mongol dúvad !!!!kisskiss


Jááááj, majd elfelejtettem, Gueido ma keményen megdolgoztatta Hakuhot - csaknem megnyerte a meccset - aztán mégsem, de iszonyatos küzdelem volt.))


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

Gina Carano: 

Bármily hihetetlen, ez a törékenynek tűnő szép lány a férfiaknak is roppant brutális "ketrecharc" (Cage Rage) sportágban és ökölvívásban jeleskedik.


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 16)

*8.nap*

- már Miyabiyama sem veretlen..
- Takamisakari úgy győzött ma, hogy alig vette észre ( rettentően rövidlátó) csak pörgött sajátmaga körül, aztán persze magasra emelt fejjel boldogan távozott - szokása szerint 
- Baruto magabiztosan nyert Kotooshu ellen ( fájhat a lába a bolgárnak, már 2.napja szinte összeroskad a dohyon..)
- Ama , Kotomitsuki, és Chio is győzőtt ,
- Hakuhonak nehéz ellenfele volt ma is Kisenosato személyében, mégis nyerni tudott.
- Goeido továbbra is "gyengékedik" - nehéz ellenfeleket kapott.

HAJRÁ fiúk !!!

sotogake :


----------



## Wulfi (2008 November 16)

Szia Katalina!
Most jöttem rá, hogy tart a novemberi torna. 
Asával mi történt? Ha jól látom, el sem indult ezen a versenyen... Nekem nagyon hiányzik a küzdőtérről.


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 17)

*9.nap*



Wulfi írta:


> Szia Katalina!
> Most jöttem rá, hogy tart a novemberi torna.
> Asával mi történt? Ha jól látom, el sem indult ezen a versenyen... Nekem nagyon hiányzik a küzdőtérről.


 
Szia ! Nem tudtalak figyelmeztetni, de már nagyon vártalak kiss
Asa (talán) sérült, de azt is hangoztatják, hogy - finoman szólva - meg akarnak tőle szabadulni. A japánokat megértem, nincs egy épkézláb versenyzőjük, aki igazán naggyá tehetné őket, ezért irritálja őket a mongolok diadalmenete.
Most Ama küzd a feljebbjutásért - remélem sikerül neki...

- Miyabiyama és Kokkai kétszer meccseltek,nehéz menetben Miyabijama lett a nyerő: :8-1 !!!))
- Baruto fölényesen verte Asasekiryut, ( kirakta a dohyon kívülre, mint egy kiscsibét )))
- Hakuho a mai napon is győzött. 
Hajrá szumo!!!!


----------



## tomi1 (2008 November 18)

én A Kiokushint Kedvelem


----------



## tomi1 (2008 November 18)

Én probáltam sárga övig jutottam.


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 19)

*10-11.nap*

- Takamisakarit tegnap úgy ledöntötte ellenfele, hogy még a dohyo is "megsérült",
- Baruto pedig udvariasan kicipelte Chio mind a 150 kilóját,

- örömmel láttam ma Kotooshu erőteljes küzdelmét Dejima ellen,
(nem erről híres)
- Miyabiyama elszenvedte 2. vereségét, 
- Ama szenzációsan tessékelte ki Chiot a dohyon kívülre,
- Hakuhoval Baruto sem bírt, a jelek szerint a mongolnak "áll a zászló".

Hajrá szumo !!


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 20)

*12. nap*

Most hágott tetőfokára az izgalom....

Ama megverte Hakuhot,
( mindketten 10-2-re állnak )

Ama ellenfele holnap Miyabiyama lesz, Hakuhoé Kotooshu

Ama és Hakuho


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 22)

*13-14.nap*

a két mongol töretlenül halad előre... (12-2)
Hakuho a császári kupáért, Ama az ozeki rangért-- vagy ?? még bármi lehet belőle, ha holnap is győzni tud..

Kotooshu - a tőle nem megszokott módon - erőteljesen HARCOL, ma Kyokutenho ellen remek küzdelemben nyert.

*HAJRÁ SZUMO !*


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 23)

*15.nap*

Hakuho és Ama 13-2 állás után külön meccseltek a győzelemért.( Ama jól megizzasztotta a yokozunát)

Szép volt fiúk !!


----------



## Katalina (2008 November 23)

Hakuho kilencedik alkalommal vehette át a császári kupát.


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 November 24)

én meg felcsatolom a fekete bőrövet aztán gyurok vazze! utána meg lecsatolom aztán meg zsákolok,és ugráló kötél,aztán meg leveszem a kesztyűt és megyek fürödni,mára csak ennyi de régebben volt még box is!


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 26)

Szia Katalina!
Igaz, eddig nem írtam ide, de szoktam olvasgatni a topikod Mostanában nem volt időm tv-t nézni, nem tudok hozzászólni a témához, de majd írok Neked néha, jó? kiss


----------



## Kijuma (2008 November 26)

hehe, most láttam, hogy ez nem a Te topikod, de nem baj


----------



## Katalina (2008 December 7)

Kijuma írta:


> hehe, most láttam, hogy ez nem a Te topikod, de nem baj


 

Örülök Neked Kijuma, ide már valóban csak a madár (bagoly) jár rajtam kívül...
Kedves barátnőm nyitotta a topicot, de most objektív okok miatt nem fórumozik, így maradt rám a szumo - amit imádok.
Egyébként a TV-ben már nem lehet látni, számítógépen tudom nézni Japánból egyenes adásban. 
Januárban megint lesz torna, majd értesítelek róla.kisskiss


----------



## dareDevil (2008 December 7)

Hát én meg shaolin kungfuzom, kb 4 éve.
Itt övek nincsenek,vagyis dehogynem,csak arra valók,hogy ne essen le a nacink,és összetartsa a felsőrészt.


----------



## Zsila (2008 December 7)

atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


 Oss ha van kedved beszélgetni és megtisztelsz.Tiszteletel Zsila.


----------



## Kijuma (2008 December 21)




----------



## Katalina (2009 Január 14)

afca írta:


> Gina Carano:
> 
> Bármily hihetetlen, ez a törékenynek tűnő szép lány a férfiaknak is roppant brutális "ketrecharc" (Cage Rage) sportágban és ökölvívásban jeleskedik.
> 
> ...


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 20)

TV-ben is látható volt, mint "Amerikai Gladiátor", Crush néven.

Már többször kellett meccs előtti mérlegelésen vetkőznie, mert pár dekával átlépte a súlyhatárt.


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 20)

Ha már CanadaHun

Jessica Rakoczy, kanadai boxoló
http://www.jessieboxing.com/


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

aghirua írta:


> Ha már CanadaHun
> 
> Jessica Rakoczy, kanadai boxoló
> http://www.jessieboxing.com/


szia jó anyag amit ide tettél.nők terén a küzdősportokban tájékozatlan vagyok,de most neked köszönhetően elkezdett érdekelni!tudsz még ilyen címeket ide tenni?jöszi


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 21)

Persze:

http://csabibettina.hu

http://www.womenkickboxing.com/profiles.htm

http://www.womenboxing.com/foxcurrent.htm

http://www.fightnews.ca

Keresőbe javasolt (képkeresőbe is):

*Mészáros Anett*
Judo: 70kg/154 lbs weight class 
junior World Champ & Eu.Champ, 2007:World Ch. 3., 2005:Eu.Ch. 3.
legszebb sportoló választás 1. hely

A már szerepelt hölgy
*Gina* Joy *Carano*

Ha a nagylányokat szereted (190cm/100kg, és csinos!) :
*Mikayla Miles*


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 21)

aghirua írta:


> Persze:
> 
> http://csabibettina.hu
> 
> ...


köszi szépen!++


----------



## Tibi16 (2009 Január 26)




----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 28)

Szia Katalina!
Örülök, hogy életben tartottad a topikot!
Most néztem, hogy a januári tornán már közös kedvencünk (ha szabad ezt mondanom), Asa is részt vett, és kétszer is megmérkőzött Hakuhóval! 
Nagyon sajnálom, hogy a tornából egyetlen egy mérkőzést sem láttam, de a következőt már figyelemmel fogom kísérni. 
kiss
Wulfi


----------



## Katalina (2009 Január 28)

Wulfi írta:


> Szia Katalina!
> Örülök, hogy életben tartottad a topikot!
> Most néztem, hogy a januári tornán már közös kedvencünk (ha szabad ezt mondanom), Asa is részt vett, és kétszer is megmérkőzött Hakuhóval!
> Nagyon sajnálom, hogy a tornából egyetlen egy mérkőzést sem láttam, de a következőt már figyelemmel fogom kísérni.
> ...


 
Szia Wulfi !

Nekem sikerült elkapnom az utolsó 3 napot, iszonyúan izgi lett a vége..
(aggódtam az elején Ama miatt, 5 vereséggel kezdeni új címmel, új névvel... nem sok esélyt láttam, de sikerült neki a poz. mérleg.)
Jaaa, és ha nem láttad, akkor elmesélem, h. Kotooshu nagyon keményen KÜZD az utóbbi 2 torna óta. Emlékszel mindig azzal ostoroztuk, h. olyan unott, motiválatlan, most megmutatta mire képes. Végig jó volt, harcos, olyan igazi...
Remélem minden ok. Veled?
Hajrá szumo !!
Pussz. Katalina


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Január 28)

Megnézem a YouTube-t, biztosan van vmilyen anyag a januári tornáról.
(küldtem levélkét is)
kiss
Meg ott az a szumós oldal.... a neve most nem jut az eszembe... ahol meg lehetett nézni a napi összefoglalókat...


----------



## szásáka (2009 Február 15)

*Karate*

látogasatok el a www.nihon-hungary.eu-hoz  sziasztok


----------



## szásáka (2009 Február 15)

_xdxd_


----------



## _bala_ (2009 Február 17)

melib írta:


> Sziasztok!
> En Marcius vegen kezdtem el WT-zni. Nagyon tetszik es szorgalmasan jarok.



a WT jo, de alloharcban csak egy bizonyos kuzdotavolsagra vannak kihegyezve (trapping: kozepes utotav). De abban amit jatszanak, jok, es lehet csinalni harmuveszetkent.


----------



## _bala_ (2009 Február 17)

melib írta:


> Sziasztok!
> En Marcius vegen kezdtem el WT-zni. Nagyon tetszik es szorgalmasan jarok.



Ja, es nem nagyon hallottam meg foldharcrol se a rendszerukben. Szoval nem teljeskoru.


----------



## _bala_ (2009 Február 17)

fejescs írta:


> Az már nem sport. Inkább verekedés.



Hol huznad meg a hatart a sport es a verekedes kozt? Ahol meg maradando seruleseket megelozendo szabalyok es biro van, az meg szerintem sportnak szamit. Pl UFC
Kerdes mindig az, hogy az elethuseg (hisz minden harcmuveszet es kuzdosport celja vhol elmeletileg az eles verekedesre valo trenirozas) es a serulesmentesseg kozt hogyan teremt egyensulyt egy adott szabalyrendszer.


----------



## _bala_ (2009 Február 17)

atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....



A jelenlegi favoritjaim: Krav-Maga, MMA. De kali/eskrima is erdekel (inosanto es dogbrothers). Sajnos azonban nem tudok mindegyikre jarni..


----------



## _bala_ (2009 Február 17)

Katalina írta:


> afca írta:
> 
> 
> > Gina Carano:
> ...


----------



## _bala_ (2009 Február 17)

Ja, es termeszetesen kyra gracie-t is emlitenem, o ugyan "csak" a bjj-t uzi, de nagyon ott van a szeren.


----------



## aghirua (2009 Február 18)

Naomi Ali née Wood

This is the first woman to ever perform the 100-man kumite. Not only that, she was also the first woman to do the 50-man kumite! Here are the details in the words of Shihan Gary Viccars, as reported in the August 2004 edition of the AKKA Newsletter SHIN:

The big day arrived (July 4th, Castellozorian Club, Anzac Parade, Kingsford, Sydney) and from the moment you walked in the air was just electric. Consider the quality of the fighters present: Shihan John Taylor, 8th Dan, Sensei Ritchie Saunders, 4th Dan, Sensei Glenn Gibbons, 4th Dan, Sensei Jim Sklavos 3rd Dan and Sensei Robert Lauretti, 3rd Dan as well as 15 other black belts. Naomi weighs just 60kg and 17 of the 20 fighters weighed much more than that. After I arrived I was honored to be asked to be the official adjudicator and my job description was to

* ensure that all fighters were conducted under I.K.O. rules
* that the rounds were 1 and ½ minutes each
* that the fighting was spirited
* that there were no undue or excessive breaks from fighting
* that the next fighter was ready and waiting and
* that Naomi had adequate opportunity for hydration.

1.02 pm and the fighting commenced. From the outset it was obvious that this was going to be a very hard day at the office for Naomi. Initially the crowd was not vocal and for about the first 30 fights things were fairly quiet. Naomi was giving a good account of her and was continually pushed to the edge by her opponents.

The crowd started to come to life from 30 fights in and the shouts and screams of encouragement were becoming more frequent and higher on the decibel scale. Naomi reached the 50 marks and I gave her 2 minutes to change her gi. She had previously completed the 50 man kumite so this position was not new to her. However, as I announced to the crowd, whatever happened from this point forward was a new frontier where no woman had gone before.

For the next 10 fights Naomi seemed a bit flat and was pushed very hard and some of us had doubts about whether she could go the distance. However, all of a sudden she seemed to get her second wind and she went into the “zone”. Those of us who have been in the zone will no what I am talking about. It is that place where you are on your own and you know in your heart you can do it because everything bad has already happened to you and you can take it and get through it. You become unaware of your surrounding, even of the people supporting you and your opponent. You just know all you want to do is keep fighting.

All of a sudden we were at fight number 80 and it seemed that there came upon the crown and everyone present a realization that she was going to get there. The emotion started to come out, the noise level went up considerably and all the black belts were there urging her on. It reminded me of Kieren Perkins famous swim in Mexico where everyone knew they were witnessing something special and even the supporters of the other swimmers were cheering for Perkins.

Naomi was off in a World of her own and everytime she hit someone (yes she was still hitting hard) the crowd screamed for more. And then we were at 90 fights and everything lifted. The tempo of the fights, Naomi’s attacks, the noise level of the crowd.

She was injured and hurting severely (later it was confirmed she had broken fingers and toes) but she was not going to be denied. And then all of a sudden Shihan Taylor was standing in front of her for the 100 fight. He gave her the rounds of the dojo but she continued to attack and actually hit him with a couple of good shots.

At 4.10pm it was over and pandemonium broke lose. The noise level was just indescribable. I looked around and here were all the big, tough black belts with tears in their eyes. Naomi was almost unconscious on her feet; she could hardly talk and was severely disoriented. Apart from the broken bones, she was passing blood (however, it was later confirmed that everything was OK).

Everyone I spoke to that day (after the event) was just so proud to have seen it and been a part of it. July 4, 2004 the day Naomi Ali became immortal (everlasting, not able to fall into oblivion). It is doubtful we will ever see anyone else attempt this in our lifetimes and anyone who does will be following the path that Naomi blazed.

What a day, what an event and what a fighter. We truly saw the best at her best and we were privileged to be there.

Naomi is a surgical nurse at Sydney's St Vincent's Hospital.


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 19)

szásáka írta:


> látogasatok el a www.nihon-hungary.eu-hoz  sziasztok



Javítsd a szöveged, mert aki nem ért hozzá, csak simán rákattint és csodálkozik, hogy miért nem jön be az oldal. Mert sajnos a -hoz is rajta maradt.
Tipp: Bárki, bármikor linket ajánl, akkor a link után ha toldalékot rak, akkor azt tegye úgy, hogy ír egy space-t, majd jöhet kötőjellel a toldalék. Erre azért van szükség, mert a webes szabályok szerint a kötőjel, ugyanúgy érvényes karakter domain elnevezésekben.


----------



## nyikolka (2009 Február 19)

Ja és én is ajánlok 2 honlapot, ha már karate, akkor az egykori dojo-mat ajánlom, akik sajnos már kettéváltak, de a szép az benne, hogy most már mindegyik eredményes nemzetközi szinten is.
Az ős-klub: www.kyosopron.hu
És a kivált, újonnan alapított klub: www.kamikazeweb.hu


----------



## Márti46 (2009 Február 21)

sziasztok. imádom ezt a kitartó ,fegyelemre nevelő sportot.Majd jövök sziasztok


----------



## jb3 (2009 Március 1)

jár valaki közületek krav-maga edzésekre?


----------



## david1519 (2009 Március 5)

Shito ryu is van ?


----------



## klimi (2009 Március 9)

Régebben sotokánoztam az elég jó volt csak sajnos a sportsérülésem miadt abba kellett hagynom. :S


----------



## fülesmaci93 (2009 Március 13)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/318811"></param><embed src="http://www.videoplayer.hu/videos/embed/318811" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 19)

Kedves Katalina, és más szumót kedvelő CH-sok, 

zajlik az újabb torna!


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Március 22)

Asa - Hokutoriki összecsapása: nagy készülődés, rövid csata 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmv9o9CjXx4


----------



## misch (2009 Május 17)

Meg termett nagy darab erőss emberek sportja igazán, debárki kipróbálhatja, jó szórakozás.


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Május 27)

jb3 írta:


> jár valaki közületek krav-maga edzésekre?


 
Én 7 hónapja krav-magázok, előtte semmilyen küzdősportos múltam nem volt, de ez nagyon bejött. Heti 1x2 óra edzés van, azután a párommal naponta gyakoroljuk az előző heti technikákat.


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Május 29)

Ma délután ismét Krav Maga edzésünk lesz, az edző előre szólt: készüljünk, mert megint késes technikák lesznek. Ez már jópár hete nem volt, fel kel idézni, hogy jól menjen. Sajnos ettől rendesen lila szokott lenni mindkét alkarom, de hát, ezzel jár... 
Jövő héten pedig Eyal Yanilov 3 napot tölt Magyarországon, nagy az érdeklődés, mert mindhárom napon tart edzéseket P és G szinteken is. Nagyon várom!


----------



## Emicica (2009 Május 29)

sziasztok 10éviig kickboxoltam


----------



## horvathc (2009 Május 29)

Trillian72 írta:


> Ma délután ismét Krav Maga edzésünk lesz, az edző előre szólt: készüljünk, mert megint késes technikák lesznek. Ez már jópár hete nem volt, fel kel idézni, hogy jól menjen. Sajnos ettől rendesen lila szokott lenni mindkét alkarom, de hát, ezzel jár...
> Jövő héten pedig Eyal Yanilov 3 napot tölt Magyarországon, nagy az érdeklődés, mert mindhárom napon tart edzéseket P és G szinteken is. Nagyon várom!



Szia!

Te hol jársz edzésre? Ha Budapest, melyik kerület? Lehet, én is lenéznék majd valamikor egy edzésre, meg lehet nézni, vagy csak úgy, ha részt is veszek???


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Június 2)

horvathc írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Te hol jársz edzésre? Ha Budapest, melyik kerület? Lehet, én is lenéznék majd valamikor egy edzésre, meg lehet nézni, vagy csak úgy, ha részt is veszek???


 
Szia!

Miskolcon minden pénteken 17:00-19:00 között, az Egészségügyi Szakközépiskola tornatermébe járok edzésre. Most pénteken elmarad, mert az edzőnknek szemináriumon kell részt vennie, de jövő pénteken ( június 12.) megint lesz.

A pestieket nem tudom, de hozzánk nyugodtan be lehet ülni, nézelődni és azután eldöntheted, hogy akarsz-e járni. Ezt azért illik megbeszélni az instruktorral, mielőtt leülnél a kispadra. 

Szoktak lenni 3 órás kezdő szemináriumok is, legközelebb június 6-án lesz ilyen:Budapest, VII.ker. Rózsa u.47.(Király u.sarka) 10:00-13:00 között, Vezeti: Tóbiás Mátyás Expert1 & Ráduly Csaba G2 instruktorok.


----------



## horvathc (2009 Június 2)

Köszi a választ!!!!!  Mindenképpen benézek egy edzésre...


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Június 8)

horvathc írta:


> Köszi a választ!!!!!  Mindenképpen benézek egy edzésre...


 
A hétvégén Eyal Yanilov, az IKMF Krav Maga szövetség vezetője 3 napot töltött Magyarországon és 5db 3 órás edzést tartott, különböző szinteknek, 3 városban. Szerencsém volt részt venni szombaton és vasárnap is egy-egy alkalmon és el kell mondanom: nagyon nagy hatással volt rám. Rendkívül motiváló, lenyűgözően gyors és mentálisan fókuszált mester. Ha jövőre jön, megint részt fogok venni.


----------



## vboby (2009 Június 15)

Sziasztok!

Nemrég még Krav-maga volt a nyerő, de azóta kipróbáltam a Defendo-t és azt nyomom már lassan egy éve. Egyszerűbb és hatékonyabbnak tünik, mint a KM.


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Június 15)

vboby írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Nemrég még Krav-maga volt a nyerő, de azóta kipróbáltam a Defendo-t és azt nyomom már lassan egy éve. Egyszerűbb és hatékonyabbnak tünik, mint a KM.



vboby,

A defendo-t ismerősök nagyon dícsérték. Vannak olyan lehetőségek, mint KM-ben, hogy egy 2-3 órás bevezető szeminárium után csatlakozol egy kezdő csoporthoz? 

Köszi!
Trillian


----------



## zboomy (2009 Június 24)

*A legfejlettebb kuzdosport*

Mindegyik sport jo, a kuzdosportok meg hasznosak is raadasul. De a legjobban a Jeet Kun Do-t ajanlom mindenkinek, hisz ez a legoptimalisabb es ez tartalmazza a legtobb mas kuzdosportokbol kolcsonvett elemeket. Jelen pillanatban a nyugatiak szamara ez a legfejlettebb, legfellelhetobb kuzdosport. Ugyanakkor ez a legtobb kuzdosporttal szemben, egy masfajta eletfelfogasra es vilagszemleletre is megtanitja az embert, igy nem csak a testet edzi hanem a lelket is fejleszti.


----------



## Senrikton (2009 Június 25)

zboomy írta:


> Mindegyik sport jo, a kuzdosportok meg hasznosak is raadasul. De a legjobban a Jeet Kun Do-t ajanlom mindenkinek, hisz ez a legoptimalisabb es ez tartalmazza a legtobb mas kuzdosportokbol kolcsonvett elemeket. Jelen pillanatban a nyugatiak szamara ez a legfejlettebb, legfellelhetobb kuzdosport. Ugyanakkor ez a legtobb kuzdosporttal szemben, egy masfajta eletfelfogasra es vilagszemleletre is megtanitja az embert, igy nem csak a testet edzi hanem a lelket is fejleszti.



Szerintem a legtöbb sport hasznos, és a legtöbb harcművészet 
tanít egy másfajta eletfelfogást 
Én jiu jitsuzok bár csak néhány hónapja, de nagyon laza


----------



## tibimama (2009 Július 3)

Nagyon sok múlik az edzőn a fiam kyora jár és nagyon élvezi.


----------



## Wulfi (2009 Július 12)

Most kezdődött a nagoyai torna. Jó szurkolást, kellemes szórakozást minden Ch-s szumó-rajongónak!


----------



## aghirua (2009 Július 14)

*Laza gyerek*

CroCop: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirko_Filipović

ATJ Luchko (Croatian: Antiteroristichka jedinica Luchko) Anti-Terrorist Unit of the Croatian Police stationed in Luchko near Zagreb. 
The unit was established on Sept. 7, 1990 and was the first Croatian fighting unit in the Croatian War of Independence. 
CroCop was a member of this unit for 6 years.


----------



## takrisztian (2009 Július 24)

Sziasztok!
Én Shotokan karatét oktatok itt Zalaegerszegen és nagyon szeretem. 
Jelenleg 1 dan fokozatom van, de persze ezt szeretném én is bővítteni.
Valaki shoto-zik közületek?


----------



## Zsuzsika21 (2009 Július 30)

takrisztian írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én Shotokan karatét oktatok itt Zalaegerszegen és nagyon szeretem.
> Jelenleg 1 dan fokozatom van, de persze ezt szeretném én is bővítteni.
> Valaki shoto-zik közületek?





szia!Én shotokan karatézom 8 éve Egerben!és én is 1 dan fokozattal rendelkezem....és ha jövőre megadatik gyarapítom


----------



## kekisanyi (2009 Augusztus 8)

a K1et és a boxot is betiltatnám...


----------



## gezaza (2009 Augusztus 11)

Boxot azért nem kéne betiltani, esetleg szabájt modosítani.


----------



## mulam7peace (2009 Augusztus 15)

*Wrestling WWE*

Szerintem a küzdösportok közé tartozik a WWE , wrestling , ugy tünik szinszkedes es show elemekkel tarkitott kuzdelmek . Mindig a végere ugy tünik nekem kialakul valami izgalmas küzdelem. Kedveceim : John Cena , klasszikus Hulk Hogan , Batista .


----------



## Sissics (2009 Augusztus 19)

Engem a kravmaga érdekel (igaz ez nem annyira küzdösport mint inkább önvédelmi rendszer)Ha valakinek van gyakorlati tapasztaltat és megosztaná az szívesen venném.


----------



## Joyce (2009 Augusztus 25)

Szerintem sport célra bármelyik harcmüvészet jó. Legrosszabb esetben fejlődik az ember mozgása. De ha vki használni is akarja amit tanult akkor célszerü vmi hatékonyat választani. Ha lenne itt vhol a közelben én a kravmagát kipróbálnám, bár hasonlót tanulok.


----------



## leoneottiz (2009 Augusztus 27)

*Kyo*

Én kyózok, most már több, mint 7 hónapja heti nyolc edzéssel. Egyetértek azzal, aki azt mondta, hogy az edző személye nagyon sokat számít. Szerintem az emberi oldal az, ami itt igazán kidomborodik, mivel a senseiek között szerintem technikai szempontból már nincs szignifikáns különbség.


----------



## leoneottiz (2009 Augusztus 27)

*Kravmaga*

Még annyit, mert láttam, hogy többen írtak a kravmagáról. A kollégám is ezt csinálta és egy lépésre van az expret fokozattól, de ő is hiányolta azt, ami nálunk a kyokushinban megvan: az erősítést. Szerintem a testet akkor is fel kell hozni egy optimális közeli állapotba, még ha tudom is, hogy a kravmaga arról szól, hogy minél előbb, lehetőleg küzdelem nélkül leszereljük az ellenfelet, míg a kyoban számolni lehet arra, hogy akár 9 perces küzdemel után sem dől el, hogy ki győzött.


----------



## w4d4lm4 (2009 Augusztus 29)

sziasztok!

en a kung-fu belsoeros agat (taiji) uzom mar 3 eve... van aki szinten uzi ezt a sportot?


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Augusztus 30)

Joyce írta:


> Szerintem sport célra bármelyik harcmüvészet jó. Legrosszabb esetben fejlődik az ember mozgása. De ha vki használni is akarja amit tanult akkor célszerü vmi hatékonyat választani. Ha lenne itt vhol a közelben én a kravmagát kipróbálnám, bár hasonlót tanulok.


Használni? Akkor kizárhatnak a klubból! Nem szabad visszaélni a helyzeteddel, de ha önvédelemről van szó...bármelyik nagyon jó, hamar lehet fejlődni!


----------



## w4d4lm4 (2009 Augusztus 31)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Használni? Akkor kizárhatnak a klubból! Nem szabad visszaélni a helyzeteddel, de ha önvédelemről van szó...bármelyik nagyon jó, hamar lehet fejlődni!



jogilag is szigorubban biralnak el, ha uzol valamilyen kuzdosportot egy utcai verekedesben. ott mar nehez az onvedelembe meg belefero azonos "fegyvert" felmutatni, hiszen az, hogy kuzdosportot uzol, azaltal a tested is maga egy fegyver lesz... remelem ertheto, hogy mit szerettem volna leirni...


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Szeptember 2)

leoneottiz írta:


> Még annyit, mert láttam, hogy többen írtak a kravmagáról. A kollégám is ezt csinálta és egy lépésre van az expret fokozattól, de ő is hiányolta azt, ami nálunk a kyokushinban megvan: az erősítést. Szerintem a testet akkor is fel kell hozni egy optimális közeli állapotba, még ha tudom is, hogy a kravmaga arról szól, hogy minél előbb, lehetőleg küzdelem nélkül leszereljük az ellenfelet, míg a kyoban számolni lehet arra, hogy akár 9 perces küzdemel után sem dől el, hogy ki győzött.


 
Én még csak egy éve Krav Magázok, több instruktorhoz is járok és úgy látom, mindenki foglalkozik más-más mértékben erősítéssel és van aki "keményítéssel" is. Aki pedig a KM mellett még plusz erősíteni is akar, azok általában kettlebell-eznek.


----------



## zsuzso100 (2009 Szeptember 3)

w4d4lm4 írta:


> jogilag is szigorubban biralnak el, ha uzol valamilyen kuzdosportot egy utcai verekedesben. ott mar nehez az onvedelembe meg belefero azonos "fegyvert" felmutatni, hiszen az, hogy kuzdosportot uzol, azaltal a tested is maga egy fegyver lesz... remelem ertheto, hogy mit szerettem volna leirni...


Teljesen értem, amit mondasz, ez sajnos így van. És ha most megtámadnak az utcán még én lennék a rossz, mert védekezek?!


----------



## w4d4lm4 (2009 Szeptember 3)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Teljesen értem, amit mondasz, ez sajnos így van. És ha most megtámadnak az utcán még én lennék a rossz, mert védekezek?!



sajnos jogilag igen, ha kozben serulest okozol a masiknak.


----------



## Szircsi (2009 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!

Még új vagyok itt, de gondoltam postolok ide egyet. 
Én 12 éve goju-ryu karatét tanulok. Igazából valahogy mindíg elkerül a "balhé". 
Szerintem ha megtámadnak, tehát abszolult én vagyok, aki védi magát, akkor a támadó mindenféle jogát elveszti. Ha az életem veszélyben forog, nem várhatják el hogy mérlegeljem mekkora ütést,vagy rúgást viszek be, mikor a pillanat tört része alatt kell dönteni. Általában a támadók, nem azt a lehetőséget keresik, mikor tudnak egyenlő feltételeket biztosítani az "áldozatuknak".  Ha megsérült az ő baj, majd legközelebb már nem támad...
Tudom a törvény mást mond, de csak ha elkapnak.


----------



## w4d4lm4 (2009 Szeptember 3)

Szircsi írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Még új vagyok itt, de gondoltam postolok ide egyet.
> Én 12 éve goju-ryu karatét tanulok. Igazából valahogy mindíg elkerül a "balhé".
> ...



a jofiukat altalaban mindig elkapjak ))))


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Szeptember 3)

zsuzso100 írta:


> Használni? Akkor kizárhatnak a klubból! Nem szabad visszaélni a helyzeteddel, de ha önvédelemről van szó...bármelyik nagyon jó, hamar lehet fejlődni!


Gondolom, klubja válogatja, de azon klubok, amelyekbe én járok és jártam tiszta vonalat húztak a használni és visszaélni kifejezések közé.

Ha megtámad egy csapat huligán, igenis használni kell tudásodat, ha meg akarod úszni. Ezt önvédelemnek hivják. Ha viszont beállsz egy galeriba és heccből elkezdesz egy rivális bandával bunyózni, ahol is valakire olyan szivtáji vagy feji ütést mérsz, hogy az illető meghal vagy megrokkan, a helyzet teljesen más. Szó sincs önvédelemről, hanem támadó szándékú felhasználásról, visszaélésről. Ez utóbbi esetben én is valószinűleg kizárnám az illetőt.

A dolog persze nem mindig kontrollálható egyszerűen, és emiatt az illető klub vezetőjén is nagy felelősség van. Egy kezdő még nem feltétlenül tudja, melyik technika okozhat, milyen erejű vagy irányú alkalmazás esetén komoly sérülést. A mester feladata és felelőssége, hogy tanitványait megfelelően felkészitse a különböző technikák kontrollált alkalmazására.

A mi klubunkban pl. az ifjusági csoportok számos önvédelmi (izületcsavarások, fájdalompontok) technikát, mivel ezek alkalmazása minimális erőkifejtéssel komoly fájdalmat, sérülést okozhat, nem is tanulnak.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Szeptember 3)

Szircsi írta:


> ... Tudom a törvény mást mond, de csak ha elkapnak.


A törvény ismeri a jogos önvédelem fogalmát. Ha valaki stukkert fog rád, a birónak semmi gondja nem lesz Téged felmenteni, amennyiben eltöröd az illető csuklóját, könyökét vagy álkapcsát miközben elveszed tőle a fegyvert.

Amennyiben viszont miután irányitásod alá került a helyzet, felindult állapotodban nekiállsz még rugdosni vagy szemét kinyomni vagy a nyakát eltörni, nemigen van biró, aki felmentene.


----------



## Szircsi (2009 Szeptember 4)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Amennyiben viszont miután irányitásod alá került a helyzet, felindult állapotodban nekiállsz még rugdosni vagy szemét kinyomni vagy a nyakát eltörni, nemigen van biró, aki felmentene.



Ez igaz, de ha valaki régóta tanul, akkor már valószínüleg elért egy olyan szintet szellemileg, hogy ilyet ne tegyen. Ha mégis, akkor ott valami gond van.


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Szeptember 4)

Szircsi írta:


> Ez igaz, de ha valaki régóta tanul, akkor már valószínüleg elért egy olyan szintet szellemileg, hogy ilyet ne tegyen. Ha mégis, akkor ott valami gond van.


 
Szép gondolat, de ha hárman-négyen megtámadnak az utcán, akkor az adrenalin erősebben dolgozik benned, mint bármilyen filozófia és szellemiség. Krav Maga edzéseken a stressz-helyzetek kezelésére is komoly hangsúlyt fektetnek, de amíg nem kerülsz éles helyzetbe, nehéz megjósolni, mennyire leszel képes uralni a mozdulataidat, lefagysz, vagy éppen megduplázódott erővel és sebességgel viszed földre a támadódat és aztán futás!


----------



## afca (2009 Szeptember 4)




----------



## Velavros (2009 Szeptember 9)

Ha valaki elért egy olyan szintet, ahol már több személy ellen képes hatékonyan fellépni.. nos ott elég egy érzelemmentes alapállás. Ezerszer meggondolják a "rosszfiúk", hogy belekössene-e az illetők vagy sem. Megtörtént. Hál'istennek nem velem. Mesteremmel. Nem kellett alkalmaznia erőszakot, ami szerintem a legnagyobb szó.


----------



## arkark (2009 Szeptember 11)

Ha valaki elért egy olyan szintet, ahol már több személy ellen képes hatékonyan fellépni.. nos ott elég egy érzelemmentes alapállás. Ezerszer meggondolják a "rosszfiúk", hogy belekössene-e az illetők vagy sem. Megtörtént. Hál'istennek nem velem. Mesteremmel. Nem kellett alkalmaznia erőszakot, ami szerintem a legnagyobb szó.


----------



## scotty83 (2009 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok !
Először is bemutatkozás a témát tekintve, még új vagyok itt:
fő sport: brazil jiu jitsu /idén sikerült elindítanunk a városomban, bocs az önreklámozásért, de itt a honlap: http://bjj.szombathely.hu/ /
Mellette thai-box, valamint egy kis judo a dobások miatt és egy kis birkózás a takedown miatt 

Kérdésem is lenne az előttem szólókhoz. Jómagam is anno kipróbáltam több hónap erejéig a Krav magát. Olvasgattam a defendoról mostanában. Kérem, hogy az a kedves kolléga, aki azt írta hogy KM -t felváltotta a defendora, árulja már el, hogy mi a lényegi különbség a kettő között, illetve miben rosszabb, vagy jobb egyik a másikhoz képest.

Köszi: S.


----------



## katibox (2009 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok! Én kickboxolok már vagy 7-8 éve, sajnos már nem versenyszerűen, egyre kevesebb idő van rá. Azonban abbahagyni sosem fogom. Viszont, ha az utcán megtámadnának, tuti, hogy először az ágyékát céloznám, ami nálunk szabálytalan.


----------



## scotty83 (2009 Szeptember 15)

Amúgy ha utcai önvédelemről van szó, én személy szerint nem áltatom magam azzal, hogy mivel küzdősportokat űzök, verhetetlen vagyok. Az utcán nincs szabály, hiába ütöttél ki egyet, vitted földre a másodikat, a harmadikra már nem lesz lehetőséged. 
De ez egyetlen támadó esetében is igaz lehet. 

Én azt mondom, hogy ezeket sportként kell kezelni, a túléléshez eszköz kell. Akármi. Vipera, kés, sétapálca, husáng, asztalláb. Szerintem.


----------



## scotty83 (2009 Szeptember 15)

Nem véletlen, hogy az embernek nincsenek olyan testrészei, amik a védekezést, támadást lennének hivatottak erősíteni pl: karmok; nagy, éles fogak; méregtermelés stb, ami az állatvilágban jelen van.

Az ősember ezért (is) kezdte el annak idején az eszköz használatát. Mert az emberi test önmagában alkalmatlan a túlélésre. Bár már kardfogúval és egyéb kisállatokkal nem futrunk össze, azt gondolom, ez a tétel ma is igaz. Az emberi test nem fegyver, ezért kell az eszköz a túlélésre.


----------



## Bence Bence (2009 Szeptember 15)

Szerintem ez már a verekedés kategoria. Bocs. Bence


----------



## scotty83 (2009 Szeptember 15)

Attól függ, van azért eszközös küzdősport/harcművészet pl: kali, krabi krabong, eskrima. Utcai önvédelemre a legjobbak, szerintem.


----------



## szutsn (2009 Szeptember 15)

Én 13 évet űztem küzdősportokat (pontosabban kettőt), bár már ötéve nem, de szerintem akár mennyire is jó valaki az adott sportban és inzultus éri az utcán, maximum csak moresre tanítás végett használja. Amit viszont én is alá tudok támasztani, ha helyzet van akkor az emberben felszökik az adrenalin és nehezebb kontrolálni, hogy mit cselekszik, de az is biztos, hogy a küzdősportok nagy többsége az önfegyelemről is szól. Meg eggyet azért ne felejtsünk el, ha önvédelemből is de jól elversz valakit a Btk szerint sokkal jobban büntetendő az aki tisztában van az erejével, és azt tudja is használni , mert tanult valami küzdősportot. Tehát ha ilyen helyzetbe kerül valaki jobban teszi ha egy kicsit megleckézteti NEM elveri mint szódás a lovát.


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Szeptember 17)

scotty83 írta:


> Attól függ, van azért eszközös küzdősport/harcművészet pl: kali, krabi krabong, eskrima. Utcai önvédelemre a legjobbak, szerintem.


 
Krav Magán is vannak olyan alkalmak, amikor leül a csapat, mindenki kipakolja a táskáját és az instruktorral megbeszéljük, hogy melyik hétköznapi tárgyat hogyan, milyen módon lehet, érdemes felhasználni önvédelemre. Szigorúan védekezésről van szó, nem támaddásról.
Pl. összecsukható esernyő könnyen törik, ütni nem érdemes vele, viszont szúrni kiváló. A legmegdöbbentőbb: kisebb újság, magazin (pl. egy Pesti Est) összetekerve nagyon kemény és kiválóanlehet vele ütni, szúrni, ugyanakkor pedig teljesen ártatlanul néz ki, ha egy összetekert újsággal a kezedben sétálgatsz.


----------



## Fathe (2009 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok!!

Én is sokáig sportoltam versenyszerűen, de sajnos abbahagytam egyidőbe, kis fiatal voltam persze most is az vagyok ,de akkoriban kiakartam probálni sok mindent, mivel a sport miatt nem lehetett.
Ekkor kezdtem meg igazán a bulizos pályafútásom. Még nagy volt a bizonyítási vágyam , mindenkinek megakartam mutatni, h én vagyok a falú bikája akármerre jártam
minenhol verekedésbe ütköztem ,vonzottam magamhoz az olyan fazonokat mint én...Igy hát természetesen pár év alatt össze sikerült szedni egy;két komoly verekedésből származó kis sérülést, és számos tapasztalatot gyüjthettem ezekben a link éveimben, pesti éjszakai élet... Azóta viszont ismét versenyszerűen sportolok , kitüztem egy célt és a szerint cselekszem és élek. Semilyen más baromsággal nem foglakozom...
SCO a vérbeli igazi, tökös sportoló vagy
akkor az a probatételed ,h a részeg állatokat akik belédkötnének egyszerüen elkerülöd és akkor nem lesz Muskétára , és szigonypuskára szükséged amerre mész...
Sziasztok!!!D


----------



## seetenei (2009 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!

Én is foglalkozom évek óta harcművészetekkel, de mostanában gondolkodtam azon, hogy megismerkednék a krav magával. Pont azért, hogy megtudjam az említett stresszhelyzeteket hogyan lehet kezelni.
Mit gondoltok erről?


----------



## scotty83 (2009 Szeptember 22)

seetenei írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én is foglalkozom évek óta harcművészetekkel, de mostanában gondolkodtam azon, hogy megismerkednék a krav magával. Pont azért, hogy megtudjam az említett stresszhelyzeteket hogyan lehet kezelni.
> Mit gondoltok erről?


 
Tőlem sokszor megkérdezik - mondjuk nem vagyok egy nagy szakértő - hogy önvédelemre mit ajánlok. Mivel jó pár hónapig űztem és elég sok videót megnéztem/könyvet olvastam, bátran tudom ajánlani a krav magát, mint önvédelmi rendszert. Ettől függetlenül még mindig érdekelne, hogy mi a különbség a defendo és krav maga között technikailag...
Nálunk a srácok csinálnak szimulációkat gyakorlóházakban, ahol - nyilván a lehetőségekhez mérten - utcai helyzeteket próbálnak ki. Szerintem egy próbát megér...


----------



## nrps (2009 Szeptember 23)

seetenei írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én is foglalkozom évek óta harcművészetekkel, de mostanában gondolkodtam azon, hogy megismerkednék a krav magával. Pont azért, hogy megtudjam az említett stresszhelyzeteket hogyan lehet kezelni.
> Mit gondoltok erről?


Keress egy közeli helyett ahol edzés folyik, menj el akár többször is, nem fognak elezavarni és ha még mindig úgy gondolod állj be. Én anno így csináltam bár egy másik sportágban.


----------



## SirMorton (2009 Szeptember 23)

Nézz meg a youtubon a krav maga vidokat, gondolkozz rajta, hogy menne-e? ha igen nézz meg egy edzést, aztán állj be....


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Szeptember 23)

Trillian72 írta:


> Krav Magán is vannak olyan alkalmak, amikor leül a csapat, mindenki kipakolja a táskáját és az instruktorral megbeszéljük, hogy melyik hétköznapi tárgyat hogyan, milyen módon lehet, érdemes felhasználni önvédelemre. Szigorúan védekezésről van szó, nem támaddásról.
> Pl. összecsukható esernyő könnyen törik, ütni nem érdemes vele, viszont szúrni kiváló. A legmegdöbbentőbb: kisebb újság, magazin (pl. egy Pesti Est) összetekerve nagyon kemény és kiválóanlehet vele ütni, szúrni...


Szerény meglátásom szerint ez minden küzdősportnak része kell legyen, amely a harcművészetet a harc oldaláról közeliti meg. A hapkido érdekes sajátossága, hogyan lehet egy övvel hadakozni. Az eszkrima (Kali, Arnis vagy Arnis de Máno) technikái bármilyen rövid botszerű eszközzel végrehajthatók. Az alkalmazásnak mindig rugalmasnak kell lennie az adott környezethez.


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 Szeptember 29)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Szerény meglátásom szerint ez minden küzdősportnak része kell legyen, amely a harcművészetet a harc oldaláról közeliti meg. A hapkido érdekes sajátossága, hogyan lehet egy övvel hadakozni. Az eszkrima (Kali, Arnis vagy Arnis de Máno) technikái bármilyen rövid botszerű eszközzel végrehajthatók. Az alkalmazásnak mindig rugalmasnak kell lennie az adott környezethez.


 Örülök, hogy egyetértünk.  Az önvédelemben fontos a rugalmas hozzáállás, a kreatív gondolkodás és persze a megelőzés.
Számomra a legfontosabb Krav Maga elvek: "Ne sérülj meg" és "Érj haza biztonságban"


----------



## glaedr (2009 Október 12)

Hello!
Én oda vagyok minden féle küzdősportért. Először taekwondo-ztam másfél évig, azt kyokushin-oztam három évig, és most egy hónapja kezdtem el a wing tsun kung-fut.˙(aikido-ztam is két hétig, de az nem tetszett.) Azt hiszem megtaláltam az igazit. Egyik általam ismert stílus( pedig elég sokat nézegetem ezeket) sem ilyen hatékony!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 Október 12)

glaedr írta:


> Hello!
> Én oda vagyok minden féle küzdősportért. Először taekwondo-ztam másfél évig, azt kyokushin-oztam három évig, és most egy hónapja kezdtem el a wing tsun kung-fut.˙(aikido-ztam is két hétig, de az nem tetszett.) Azt hiszem megtaláltam az igazit. Egyik általam ismert stílus( pedig elég sokat nézegetem ezeket) sem ilyen hatékony!


Örülök, hogy megtaláltad a neked valót. Minden egyes harcművészeti irányzat sajátosan tükrözi alapítója egyéniségét, szellemiségét, fizikai adottságait. (Ez persze kicsit nehezebben követhető a nagyon hosszú múltra visszatekintő stílusoknál.) Az a stílus tűnik legjobban passzolni hozzánk, amelyikben ezzel az alapítói szellemiséggel és alkattal leginkább azonosulni tudunk.

Csak, hogy tiszta legyen számomra: amiről Te írsz az International WingTsun Association (IWTA) alá tartozó iskola?


----------



## mirge27 (2009 Október 27)

sziasztok!
Én shaolin kung-fut tanulok. Nagyon szeretek járni. 3 éve kezdtem el, és már megvan az 1. szintvizsgám. Azért jó mert sokrétű: ad egy harcművész világszemléletet, erőnlétet, és technikát is.(nekem egy kis önbizalmat is adott)
Elég korán el lehet kezdeni benne fegyvert tanulni(én pl.: botot tanulok), ami nagyon érdekessé teszi már az elején. Itt egy videó amit a mester állított össze a kispesti csoportról:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsIH2vqrANM&feature=related
Nemrég heti 5 edzésre is lementem, de most sajnos csak 1-2re van időm 
Aki még bizonytalan az nézzen/olvasson utána. Csak ajánlani tudom!


----------



## yoda01 (2009 Október 28)

Üdv!

Én is shaolint tanulok, kisebb-nagyobb megszakításokkal 4 éve, Géza sihengnél. 
Mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom a harcművészeteknek ezen ágát.
Aki kipróbálja, az kóstoljon bele minden részébe! 
Tai chi, Sanda, kungfu, modern wushu, biztosan találsz kedvedre valót 
Egyébként pedig minden tiszteletem azoké az embereké, akik nem a tv előtt élik le az életüket, hanem elmennek mozogni helyette. 
Egészséget, energiát, és jókedvet nyerhetsz így, de veszíteni is fogsz, méghozzá az egyhangú unalmas perceidet


----------



## cartelbaba (2009 Október 28)

Sziasztok!
Én kyokushin karatézom már 2 hónapja. Kemény egy küzdősport, meg kell halni hogy rátalálj magadra.


----------



## mirge27 (2009 Október 28)

yoda01 írta:


> Üdv!
> 
> Én is shaolint tanulok, kisebb-nagyobb megszakításokkal 4 éve, Géza sihengnél.
> Mindenkinek csak ajánlani tudom a harcművészeteknek ezen ágát.
> ...



te voltál a tavalyi (sárkánykard+acél ököl+tűzmadaras) edzőtáborban?
http://www.youtube.com/user/sanko7171#p/u/5/zqOopTNFp-w


----------



## yoda01 (2009 Október 28)

Nem voltam, mert sajnos kevés a szabadidőm, és azt egy másik táborban töltöttem, Kulcson. 
De jó lenne elmenni egy ilyen közösre, most lesz télen egy pár napos össznépi tábor. Viszont úgy tűnik erre sem tudok elmenni...


----------



## Taijiguru (2009 Október 29)

Sziasztok!

Én 3 éve Wudang Tai Chi Chuan edzésekre járok és instruktorként tartok is edzéseket, régebben Ving Tsun kung fuztam. A Wudang edzéseken vannak lassú, relaxáló pusztakezes formagyakorlatok, dinamikusabb fegyveres formák (lándzsa, bot, szablya, kard), chikung a belső erő fejlesztésére, önvédelmi alkalmazások, lökő kezek. Sajnos Magyarországon nem igen ismert ez a stílus, de nagymesterünk Dan Docherty neve ismert Európában. Közületek hallott valaki rólunk? 

Kati


----------



## mirge27 (2009 November 1)

Taijiguru írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én 3 éve Wudang Tai Chi Chuan edzésekre járok és instruktorként tartok is edzéseket, régebben Ving Tsun kung fuztam. A Wudang edzéseken vannak lassú, relaxáló pusztakezes formagyakorlatok, dinamikusabb fegyveres formák (lándzsa, bot, szablya, kard), chikung a belső erő fejlesztésére, önvédelmi alkalmazások, lökő kezek. Sajnos Magyarországon nem igen ismert ez a stílus, de nagymesterünk Dan Docherty neve ismert Európában. Közületek hallott valaki rólunk?
> 
> Kati



nem sokat. nincs közös gyökere a shaolinnal? (valami ilyesmit hallottam) de lehet hogy most nagy hülyeséget mondtam...
valamit tudnál róla írni, hogy hova helyezzem???


----------



## jonagne (2009 November 15)

*Karate*

Én 11 évig karatéztam és barna övig jutottam. Szerintem megéri küzdősportot űzni, mert egészséges leszel és ad egyfajta önbizalmat.


----------



## udit1116 (2009 November 15)

Az a baj, hogy sokan a küzdőtér helyett az utcát használják. A férjem karatézott, és sok jót, de rosszat is mesélt erről


----------



## FagyisSzent (2009 November 16)

jonagne írta:


> Én 11 évig karatéztam és barna övig jutottam. Szerintem megéri küzdősportot űzni, mert egészséges leszel és ad egyfajta önbizalmat.





udit1116 írta:


> Az a baj, hogy sokan a küzdőtér helyett az utcát használják. A férjem karatézott, és sok jót, de rosszat is mesélt erről


Feltétlenül egyetértek. Hanem az önbizalom sokakban átcsap felelőtlenkedésbe, sőt másokkal szembeni agresszióba. A jó mesterek segítenek a helyes út járásában. A felelősség mégis mindíg az egyénben van. Senki más nem tud helyette dönteni.


----------



## Valhalla81 (2009 November 22)

Én karatéztam és 2 kyum van meg barna övig jutottam Van itt köztetek Kyokushinkay-os??


----------



## BlackPitbull (2009 November 25)

Helooo! Én nem sportolok de imádom nézni a küzdősortok bármely stíusát! Egy emberkét nem szeretek: Badr Hari-t hajrá Overem!


----------



## wer1977 (2009 November 26)

Shotokan karatét űztem régebben és nemrég újrakezdtem. Nekem ez a karateág elégíti ki a leginkább azt, amit egy küzdősporttól várok. Egyébiránt akik most szeretnének elkezdeni karatézni, mindenképpen ajánlom, hogy járjon érdeklődjön/nézelődjön egy kicsit és utána vágjon bele, mert eléggé nagyok a különbségek.
(Nemcsak az ágak,hanem a szövetségek, sőt az egyes edzők között is.)


----------



## Ohorona (2009 November 29)

Én régen shotokanoztam, majd xing ni, chen tai chi, ninjutsu. kedden megyek aikidora és iaidora. Szerintem a küzdősportoknak nem sok harcértékük van, kivétel a box és a birkozas.


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

Pakimanó a legjobb


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

mármint bokszoló


----------



## hszabi11 (2009 December 4)

karate nem ér semmit ha vki jól bokszol


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 December 9)

hszabi11 írta:


> karate nem ér semmit ha vki jól bokszol


 hszabi! Nagyon igazad van! Krav Magán minket is figyelmeztettek, hogy bokszolóval szemben csak akkor van esélyünk, ha még az első ütés előtt sikerül jól megrúgni, aztán gyorsan elszaladni.


----------



## digo01 (2009 December 17)

Én kickboxoltam.De érdekel a Krav Maga, hog ytényleg olyan kemény e.Szóval azt mondjátok ez a stílus nem sokat érne egy bokszolóval szemben?


----------



## Trillian72 (2009 December 27)

digo01 írta:


> Én kickboxoltam.De érdekel a Krav Maga, hog ytényleg olyan kemény e.Szóval azt mondjátok ez a stílus nem sokat érne egy bokszolóval szemben?


 digo01!
A Krav Maga nem stílus és nem is harcművészet. A pontos definíciója "Önvédelmi rendszer" és ez sokat elárul róla. Nem feltétlenül elegáns, mint sok tradicionális harcművészeti stílus, viszont minden technikája a hatékonyságot helyezi előtérbe. 
Nincsenek szabályok, sem súlycsoportok, ezért nincsenen KM versenyek. Nagy hangsúlyt kap a fenyegetések felismerésének oktatása: "ne válj áldozattá". 
Összehasonlíthatjuk harcművészetekkel és sportágakkal, de KM-ben nem a küzdelem a cél, hanem épp a küzdelem elkerülése. Ha pedig végképp nincs más lehetőség, akkor egyetlen pillanat alatt át kell tudni kapcsolni magadat "harci módba", elhárítani a támadást, ellentámadni és lehetőségek szerint elmenekülni. Vagy akár kikerülni az egész helyzetet és még a fenyegetés előtt elmenekülni.


----------



## Atesz108 (2009 December 29)

Szya, nézd meg ezt az oldalt, hátha érdekesnek találod: www.feketelotusziskola.eoldal.hu


----------



## fairygirl.hu (2009 December 29)

Sziasztok!
Én múltkor az aikidot próbáltam ki barátnőmmel, és mindkettőnknek nagggyon tetszett  remélem összejön h járhassunk rendszeresen


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Január 7)

fairygirl.hu írta:


> Én múltkor az aikidot próbáltam ki barátnőmmel, és mindkettőnknek nagggyon tetszett  remélem összejön h járhassunk rendszeresen


Én is remélem, hogy eljuttok rendszeren edzeni. Az aikido az egyik legszebb, legnemesebb harcművészet. Én is sok évig műveltem és rengeteget tanultam, gazdagodtam belőle.

Melyik klubot látogattátok meg?


----------



## P.Csaba (2010 Január 7)

*Re. Küzdősportok*

Üdv! 
Az egész családom karatéval foglakozik azon belül is a Shotokan stílussal.
Gyerekeim judóztak egy pár évig. Jó alap volt a karatéhoz!

Szívesen beszélgetnék erről a témáról!


P.Csaba


----------



## Rottyantó (2010 Január 8)

Engem olyan küzdősport érdekelne ami megtanít, hogy hogy kell megvédenem magam és a barátnőm minél hatékonyabban. Krav maga és thai box között vívódok, ti mit ajánlotok?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Január 8)

Rottyantó írta:


> Engem olyan küzdősport érdekelne ami megtanít, hogy hogy kell megvédenem magam és a barátnőm minél hatékonyabban. Krav maga és thai box között vívódok, ti mit ajánlotok?


Menj el és próbáld ki őket. Amelyiket magadhoz közelebbinek érzed, azt folytasd. A thai box nem egyértelműen önvédelmi célú, de alkalmas rá és hatékony tud lenni. Megnézhetsz jiu-jitsu helyeket is.


----------



## szurki (2010 Január 9)

atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


 
Én most iratkoztam be aikidora, 2 hete. Mennyi idő még el jut az ember használható szintre?


----------



## szurki (2010 Január 9)

*kérdés*



P.Csaba írta:


> Üdv!
> Az egész családom karatéval foglakozik azon belül is a Shotokan stílussal.
> Gyerekeim judóztak egy pár évig. Jó alap volt a karatéhoz!
> 
> ...


 
4 éves a gyerekem(leány). Van a városban judo szakosztály. Hány éves korban iratnád be?

Feri


----------



## szurki (2010 Január 9)

Szerintem attól függ mihez van érdeklődésed. Kipróbáltam a kickboxot, karatét most aikidora járok. Keresem az utam!


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Január 10)

szurki írta:


> Én most iratkoztam be aikidora, 2 hete. Mennyi idő még el jut az ember használható szintre?


Attól függ, mit jelent neked a "használható szint"? Mi a cél, amit el akarsz érni az aikidoval? Ha hatékony önvédelmi rendszert, ami kihúz a csávából ha többen rád rontanak egy sötét sikátorban, akkor sokáig tart. Mégis, hpgy milyen gyorsan haladsz, mint minden harcművászetben alapvetően rajtad áll. Meg kell jegyezzem, az aikidoban sem a gyors előrehaladás a cél.

Hadd idézzek Terry Dobsontól, az Aikido és a konfliktusmegoldás mesterétől (a fordítás sajnos nem a legjobb, de a lényeg benn van).



> A SZERELVÉNY CSÖRGÖTT és zötyögött Tokió külvárosain keresztül egy álmos tavaszi délután. A kocsink viszonylag üres volt -- néhány háziasszony gyerekeik kíséretében, egypár vásárolni indult öreg. Bámultam az unalmas szürke házakat és poros sövényeket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Január 10)

szurki írta:


> 4 éves a gyerekem(leány). Van a városban judo szakosztály. Hány éves korban iratnád be?


Szia Feri!

Egy 4-éves gyerek szerintem még túl fiatal ahhoz, hogy a judo vagy más harcművészet lényegi részéből valamit is felfogjon. Sok iskola nem is fogad 6 évesnél fiatalabbakat. A technikák helyett az ilyen korú gyerekeknél elsősorban a mozgásra, a figyelemre és fegyelemre lehet nevelni, ha a mester jó. Ha nem, akkor leginkább gyerekmegőrzés lesz a dologból.

Javaslom, menj el, nézz meg egy gyerekedzést azzal a szemmel, hogy Te mit szeretnéd hogy ott kislányodnak tanítsanak.

A mi klubunkban ugyan 4 éves kortól fogadunk gyerekeket, a technikák túlnyomó többségét nem tanítjuk nekik. Csontozatuk nem fejlett még eléggé a fizikai vonatkozásokhoz, agyuk pedig a szellemiekhez. Az edzéseket azért mégis élvezik, mert mesterünk átgondoltan, sok-sok figyelemmel vezeti a gyerekeket.


----------



## szurki (2010 Január 10)

*aikido*



Judit írta:


> én a sumo-t szoktam nézni a tv-ben...:4:


 Most iratkoztam be aikidora. Tök jó! Hasonlít a judora.


----------



## szurki (2010 Január 10)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Attól függ, mit jelent neked a "használható szint"? Mi a cél, amit el akarsz érni az aikidoval? Ha hatékony önvédelmi rendszert, ami kihúz a csávából ha többen rád rontanak egy sötét sikátorban, akkor sokáig tart. Mégis, hpgy milyen gyorsan haladsz, mint minden harcművászetben alapvetően rajtad áll. Meg kell jegyezzem, az aikidoban sem a gyors előrehaladás a cél.
> 
> Hadd idézzek Terry Dobsontól, az Aikido és a konfliktusmegoldás mesterétől (a fordítás sajnos nem a legjobb, de a lényeg benn van).


 Testnevelő vagyok. Ez egy más mozgáskúltúra mint eddig űztem. Jó egy kicsit a másik oldalon lenni, sokat tanulok belőle, azmellett szeretnék természetesen előre jutni az ismeretekben. Az idézet tanulságos, szelíd ember vagyok.


----------



## szurki (2010 Január 10)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Szia Feri!
> 
> Egy 4-éves gyerek szerintem még túl fiatal ahhoz, hogy a judo vagy más harcművészet lényegi részéből valamit is felfogjon. Sok iskola nem is fogad 6 évesnél fiatalabbakat. A technikák helyett az ilyen korú gyerekeknél elsősorban a mozgásra, a figyelemre és fegyelemre lehet nevelni, ha a mester jó. Ha nem, akkor leginkább gyerekmegőrzés lesz a dologból.
> 
> ...


Köszi! Megnézek egy-két edzést. Mindenképp úgy gondolom, hogy játékosan ily fiatal korban. Te edző vagy? Feri


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Január 10)

szurki írta:


> ...Mindenképp úgy gondolom, hogy játékosan ily fiatal korban. Te edző vagy? Feri


Igen így van. A játékon keresztül tanulnak a gyerekek. Nem is szabad edzéseiket túl komolyra venni, mert könnyen elfordulnak tőle. A jó ütem, a változatosság fontos, de ugyanakkor az is, hogy ezért legyen valami kihívás. (Igen edző is vagyok.)


----------



## szurki (2010 Január 12)

*kösz!*



FagyisSzent írta:


> Igen így van. A játékon keresztül tanulnak a gyerekek. Nem is szabad edzéseiket túl komolyra venni, mert könnyen elfordulnak tőle. A jó ütem, a változatosság fontos, de ugyanakkor az is, hogy ezért legyen valami kihívás. (Igen edző is vagyok.)


 Köszönöm, hozzá(m) szólásod. Értékes volt számomra. Máshogy indulok aikido edzésre az idézeted után. Csá


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Január 17)

szurki írta:


> Köszönöm, hozzá(m) szólásod. Értékes volt számomra. Máshogy indulok aikido edzésre az idézeted után. Csá


Majd meséld el élményidet!


----------



## Andysan (2010 Január 23)

Szevasztok ! Én Kyokushin Karatézok 16 éve, most edzősködöm és Testnevelő-edző szakon tanulok a Magyar Testnevelési Egyetemen.


----------



## Andysan (2010 Január 23)

Szevasztok ! Én Kyokushin Karatézok 16 éve, most edzősködöm és Testnevelő-edző szakon tanulok a Magyar Testnevelési Egyetemen.


----------



## rajoco (2010 Január 23)

Én Kick-Boxozok, 3. Kyu, valamint ITF-Taekwondozok, 6. Kyu. Továbbá Jiu-Jitsut tanulok.


----------



## eibo (2010 Január 24)

FagyisSzent írta:


> Attól függ, mit jelent neked a "használható szint"? Mi a cél, amit el akarsz érni az aikidoval? Ha hatékony önvédelmi rendszert, ami kihúz a csávából ha többen rád rontanak egy sötét sikátorban, akkor sokáig tart. Mégis, hpgy milyen gyorsan haladsz, mint minden harcművászetben alapvetően rajtad áll. Meg kell jegyezzem, az aikidoban sem a gyors előrehaladás a cél.
> 
> Hadd idézzek Terry Dobsontól, az Aikido és a konfliktusmegoldás mesterétől (a fordítás sajnos nem a legjobb, de a lényeg benn van).



Ez tanulságos a mi hétköznapjainkban is!


----------



## kolbi1992 (2010 Február 27)

*Judo*



atlosz írta:


> SZIASZTOK...VALAKI ŰZ VMILYEN KÜZDŐSPORTOT? ELBESZÉLGETHETNÉNK ERRŐL-ARRÓL EZEN A TÉMÁN BELÜL KICSIT.
> ÉN JUDÓZOK, MÉG CSAK 4 HÓNAPJA, DE NEMSOKÁRA MEGLESZ A 6 KYU VIZSGÁM, LEGALÁBBIS REMÉLEM.....


 
Szia! Én 5 hónapja judozom és már a harmadik övvizsgámra készülök. Ja és én vagyok az egyedüli csaj a csoportban.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 1)

*<!--



*
* -->Gyász! Autóbalesetben elhunyt a fiatal sportoló *

*2010. március 01. 10:51*


*Autóbalesetben elhunyt vasárnap este Perge Ilona *
*Világkupa-győztes, volt válogatott cselgáncsozó.*

"Bács-Kiskun Megyei Rendőr-főkapitányság sajtószóvivőjének tájékoztatása szerint a* 26 éves ex-sportoló autójával frontálisan ütközött egy személygépkocsival Kecskemét határában, a 44-es úton*."

"A 48 és 52 kg-ban versenyzett *+Perge Ilona* 2006-ban megnyerte a moszkvai Szuper-A kategóriás Világkupa-viadalt, a 2005-ös debreceni csapat Európa-bajnokságon tagja volt a harmadik helyen végzett válogatottnak, ezenkívül U23-as Eb-ken két bronzérmet szerzett, ifjúsági Európa-bajnok volt, a hazai ob-ken pedig hat érmet - közte négy aranyat - gyűjtött."


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Március 1)

kolbi1992 írta:


> Szia! Én 5 hónapja judozom és már a harmadik övvizsgámra készülök. Ja és én vagyok az egyedüli csaj a csoportban.


Egyrészt gratulálok az előmeneteledhez, másrészt viszont (és ezt már biztos más is mondta) figyelmeztetnélek, hogy az öv színe, a fokozat, bár eleinte fontos, hogy a kezdő lendülete megmaradjon, végső soron tök mindegy. Ha szereted, amit csinálsz, a magad kedvtelése, tökéletesítése miatt csinálod, nem a vizsga miatt. Hogy Te vagy az egyetlen "csaj a csoportban" az meg csak hab a tortán!


----------



## nagynagus (2010 Március 2)

Trillian72 írta:


> digo01!
> A Krav Maga nem stílus és nem is harcművészet. A pontos definíciója "Önvédelmi rendszer" és ez sokat elárul róla. Nem feltétlenül elegáns, mint sok tradicionális harcművészeti stílus, viszont minden technikája a hatékonyságot helyezi előtérbe.
> Nincsenek szabályok, sem súlycsoportok, ezért nincsenen KM versenyek. Nagy hangsúlyt kap a fenyegetések felismerésének oktatása: "ne válj áldozattá".
> Összehasonlíthatjuk harcművészetekkel és sportágakkal, de KM-ben nem a küzdelem a cél, hanem épp a küzdelem elkerülése. Ha pedig végképp nincs más lehetőség, akkor egyetlen pillanat alatt át kell tudni kapcsolni magadat "harci módba", elhárítani a támadást, ellentámadni és lehetőségek szerint elmenekülni. Vagy akár kikerülni az egész helyzetet és még a fenyegetés előtt elmenekülni.



Azért a KMel vigyázni kell. Egyáltalán nem akkora tuti mit sokan hiszik. Elég kevés jó "bunyóst" ismerek aki csak kravmagazott. Általában az összes jó instruktor előtte éveket, akar évtizedeket töltött küzdősportokkal, szóval ők már a KM előtt is "vadállatok" voltak.
Szerintem sokkal inkább a jó edző megválasztása a fontos, nem is annyira az irányzat. Persze az ilyen Ving Tzun, Wing Tsun meg a hasonló hókuszpókuszokat illik elkerülni.
+ heti 2-3 edzéstől nem Te leszel a kerületi süssfelnap, sok önszorgalom is kell mellé.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 2)

Emlékszik valaki a *20 éve* "világot megrengető" boksz mérkőzésre ahol is 
*MIKE TYSONT James „Buster” Douglas* legyőzte a Tokyo Dome Japánban?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTQ7CsEK5DY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8CDBgxXvUM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5g7WHQwpaY


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Március 2)

nagynagus írta:


> ...Persze az ilyen Ving Tzun, Wing Tsun meg a hasonló hókuszpókuszokat illik elkerülni....


Pontosan mi a bajod a Wing Tsunnal?



TH6777 írta:


> Emlékszik valaki a *20 éve* "világot megrengető" boksz mérkőzésre ahol is
> *MIKE TYSONT James „Buster” Douglas* legyőzte a Tokyo Dome Japánban?


Aki másokkal vetekszik, mindíg talál olyat, akit már nem tud legyőzni. Ez a versenysportok átka. Minden babérkoszorú elhervad egyszer...


----------



## Ayrton Senna (2010 Március 2)

Sziasztok!
Fiam Dominik, 3.osztályos és SÁRGA öves Taekwondós!


----------



## 3x3y (2010 Március 4)

wing tsun-ra járok ! tetszik.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 6)

*Alig mult egy hónapja,hogy **Kickbox dan vizsgát tett Belinszky "Baby" Krisztina profi boksz világbajnok**unk.*


----------



## Korikka (2010 Március 7)

6 éve kempozom, barna öves vagyok.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 7)

*Megszületet a várva várt *
*K-1 WGP Yokohama - versenykiírása.*

*K-1 szupernehézsúlyú világbajnoki címmeccs-3x3 perc 2 pótmenet lehetséges.*

*Semmy Schilt* (Hollandia) címvédő vs.* Errol Zimmermann* (Curaqao)

K-1nehézsúlyú világbajnoki címmeccs-3x3 perc 2 pótmenet lehetséges
*Kyotaro* (Japán) címvédő vs. *Peter Aerts* (Hollandia) 

*Badr Hari* (Marokkó/Showtime) vs. *Alexej Ignasov* (Belarusz) K-1 szabályrendszerű mérkőzés-3x3 perc 2 pótmenet lehetséges

*Alistair Overeem* (Hollandia/Golden Glory) vs. *Dzevad Poturak* (Bosznia-Hercegovina) K-1 szabályrendszerű mérkőzés-3x3 perc 2 pótmenet lehetséges

*Jerome Le Banner* (Franciaország) vs. *Ruslam Karaev* (Oroszország) K-1 szabályrendszerű mérkőzés-3x3 perc 2 pótmenet lehetséges.

Azért igy elnézvén igazán remek párositás.

*2010 április 3-án a Yokohamai Aréna gála az It's Showtime *
*versenyzőinek szereplésével.*


----------



## Szircsi (2010 Március 7)

Ayrton Senna írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Fiam Dominik, 3.osztályos és SÁRGA öves Taekwondós!



Gratulálok a gyerkőchöz!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 8)

*Ricardo Mayorga* MMA-meccset vállalt.
A 37. életévében járó nicaraguai fenegyerek nagy névnek számít(ott) ökölvívásban, noha az igazán nagy nevek (Trinidad, De La Hoya, Mosley) ellen rendre vereséget szenvedett. Utolsó boxmeccsét 2008. őszén vívta, azóta főleg botrányaival kapcsolatban hallhattunk róla. 
Mayorga 33 éves amerikai ellenfele *Din Yero Thomas* lesz,aki igazi all-style fighter, ugyanis BJJ és Muay Thai mellett profiboksz mérkőzéseken is vett már részt. MMA rekordja igencsak tiszteletet parancsoló, hiszen 33 mérkőzéséből 25-öt megnyert.
*A korábbi egyesített WBA/WBC váltósúlyú világbajnok, nagyváltósúlyú WBC bajnok Ricardo Mayorga (28-7-1) május 15-én közelebbi ismertséget köt az egyre népszerűbb MMA szabályrendszerrel, és megküzd a remek rekordú Din Yero Thomas-szal.*







<RIGHT>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

Kicsit más és nem rendhagyó, de azt gondolom ezek is bőven "Küzdősportok"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-HGrFOb3G4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujvmcOVFUyk


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 9)

A sok ezer éves ősi küzdősport pártolói az eddigi utolsó japán jokozuna, *Takanohana *2003-as visszavonulása óta kétségbeesetten keresik azt a szumóst, aki képes nagybajnokuk nyomdokaiba lépni. 
Lehet talán most ez sikerül *Rjója Tacu* személyében.

A 193 centiméter magas és 145 kilogrammal mérlegelő *Rjója Tacu Tizenöt éves iskolásfiútól remélik a japánok, *hogy ismét leszhazai *jokozunája, azaz japán nagybajnoka a szumónak*.
*Rjója Tacunak *a hétvégén kezdődő oszakai torna lesz azelső profi versenye.

*"A célom, hogy hat-hét éven belül jokozuna váljon belőlem - nyilatkozta Tacu. - Igazi bajnok akarok lenni."*


----------



## Trillian72 (2010 Március 9)

nagynagus írta:


> Azért a KMel vigyázni kell. Egyáltalán nem akkora tuti mit sokan hiszik. Elég kevés jó "bunyóst" ismerek aki csak kravmagazott. Általában az összes jó instruktor előtte éveket, akar évtizedeket töltött küzdősportokkal, szóval ők már a KM előtt is "vadállatok" voltak.
> Szerintem sokkal inkább a jó edző megválasztása a fontos, nem is annyira az irányzat. Persze az ilyen Ving Tzun, Wing Tsun meg a hasonló hókuszpókuszokat illik elkerülni.
> + heti 2-3 edzéstől nem Te leszel a kerületi süssfelnap, sok önszorgalom is kell mellé.



Nagy Nágus!
Maximálisan egyetértek. Több instruktorhoz is járunk edzésre (amennyire időnk engedi), mindegyiknek van egy-több más-más fajta harcművészeti jártassága. És akkor a testalkati különbségekről még nem is beszéltünk. Bár ugyanazokat a technikákat tanítják mindenütt, kicsit máshová kerülhet a hangsúly, ha az instruktor magas vékony, hajlékony, kungfus múlttal vagy éppen alacsony, "sűrű" földharcos. És valóban fontos megérteni, hogy a technikák ismeretén és gyakorlásán túl a vészhelyzet felismerése, lehetőség szerinti elkerülése még sokkal fontosabb.
A szerénység és a korlátaink ismerete pedig mindenkinek csak javára válhat.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 10)

*2010. március 10., szerda, 16:16 
Szerző: hvg.hu *

A bokszlegenda végleg bedobja a törülközőt, egyelőre csajozik és iszik!
A nemrég még visszatérésére készülő Ricky Hatton jelenleg Tenerifén bulizik barátaival, ahol alkohol és lányok társaságában múlatják az időt.
A 31 éves, „Hitman” becenévre hallgató öklöző kisváltó-, és váltósúlyban is világbajnok volt, de 2009 májusában kiütéses vereséget szenvedett a ma legjobbként jegyzett Manny Pacquiaótól. Az összecsapás után merült fel először a visszavonulás gondolata.
Az utóbbi időben rengeteg pletyka keringett Hatton visszatéréséről, de nemrég ő maga mondta barátainak, hogy már nem érez elég motivációt ahhoz, hogy bokszoló karrierjét folytassa. A tenerifei kiruccanás sokak szerint természetes reakció ilyen esetben.
Hatton barátai csak azt tették, amit a barátok ilyenkor tesznek: tartanak egy búfelejtő bulit, mielőtt cimborájuk hivatalosan is bejelenti visszavonulását. Az angol harcos pályafutása során 47 meccset vívott, 45-ször győztesen hagyta el a ringet (35-ször KO-val diadalmaskodott) és csak kétszer kapott ki.


----------



## Katalina (2010 Március 12)

TH6777 írta:


> A sok ezer éves ősi küzdősport pártolói az eddigi utolsó japán jokozuna, *Takanohana *2003-as visszavonulása óta kétségbeesetten keresik azt a szumóst, aki képes nagybajnokuk nyomdokaiba lépni.
> Lehet talán most ez sikerül *Rjója Tacu* személyében.
> 
> A 193 centiméter magas és 145 kilogrammal mérlegelő *Rjója Tacu Tizenöt éves iskolásfiútól remélik a japánok, *hogy ismét leszhazai *jokozunája, azaz japán nagybajnoka a szumónak*.
> ...


 

Kíváncsian várom,de addig még sokat kell dolgoznia, túlságosan sokan vannak még "előtte" - de azért egy jó japán szumós elkelne a mezőnyben. 
Különben is: a visszavonulásra kényszerült Asa nélkül még jó ideig hiányérzetünk lesz.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 16)

*Küzdősport: kendó Eb-t rendeznek Debrecenben, 18 magyarral!*

*Harmincöt ország közel 500 versenyzőjének, köztük 18 magyarnak a részvételével rendezik meg a kendósok, a bambuszkarddal vívó harcművészek Európa-bajnokságát a debreceni Főnix Csarnokban április 9. és 11. között.*

<!-- .cikkhead -->Az esemény keddi sajtótájékoztatóján elhangzott, hogy a küzdelmek hat kategóriában – junior és felnőtt egyéni és csapatversenyekben – egyszerre négy küzdőtéren zajlanak majd.
Magyarország harmadik alkalommal ad otthont kendó Eb-nek, és Dubi Sándor csapatkapitány szerint a férfiak egyéniben és csapatban is jó eséllyel szállnak harcba az aranyéremért. Hozzátette, hogy a francia, az olasz, a német és a spanyol kendósok az elmúlt években nagyon sokat fejlődtek, ezért várhatóan ők lesznek a legnagyobb ellenfelek.

„Mivel a kendó nemcsak küzdősport, hanem kulturális sajátosságokat is magában foglaló életforma, úgy döntöttünk, hogy ezúttal a versenyt összekötjük a Japán Kulturális Napok elnevezésű rendezvénnyel, amely 10-én és 11-én lesz látogatható a Főnix Csarnok mellett" – mondta Vadadi Zsolt, a magyar szövetség elnöke.

A kendó olyan japán harcművészet, amelyet hagyományosan megtervezett védőpáncélban, bambuszkarddal, világszerte közel nyolcmillióan művelnek. A sportág Magyarországon 23 éve van jelen, és a szövetség, amely 1987-ben alakult, legutóbb 2004-ben, a fővárosban rendezett Eb-t.

MTI


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 18)

*It's Showtime Budapest 2010:* *Interjú Vörös Rolanddal a gála előtt*
2010. 03. 17. 22.19 
<RIGHT> 




*Vörös Roland a hazai K-1 Max és thai-box mezőny legjobbjának számít évek óta. Full-muaythai stílusban fog összecsapni a thai-box legendának számító 45 éves Kunkli Tivadarral 5x3 percben. Roland szavaiból magabiztosság és nyugalom árad. Biztosra vehetjük, hogy a gálameccsen megalkuvás nélkül fog a győzelemre hajtani.*
*Milyen formában érzed magad, hol tartasz a felkészülésben?*
Jó formában érzem magam, a felkészülés elején tartunk, folyamatosan edzésben vagyok. December óta meccsezgetek, különösebben nem kellett alapozó edzéseket végeznem, úgy gondolom, hogy rá kell pörögnöm erre a mérkőzésre. Ki fogok menni Hollandiába edzőtáborozni 2 hétre, ahol is a Super Pro Team-ben fogok sparring edzésekre járni az Albert Kraus-ékhoz. Nem hátráltatott sérülés a felkészülésemben. Jól mennek az edzések, minden rendben van. Semmi gond nincs. Fizikálisan erősnek érzem magam és mentálisan is teljesen rendben vagyok.
*Milyen érzés volt, amikor megtudtad, hogy Kunkli Tivadar lesz az ellenfeled az It's Showtime budapesti gáláján, mennyire érzed magad motiváltnak ellene az összecsapás előtt?*
Igazából ez nem okozott nálam különösebben rossz érzést, mi már meccseztünk egyet 10 évvel ezelőtt, akkor kikaptam, úgy gondolom, hogy ez ma nem jelent problémát. Azóta elég sokat meccseztem komoly ellenfelekkel szemben, volt amikor győztem, volt amikor nem. Sokkal rutinosabbnak érzem magam, mint anno. 22 éves voltam, akkor kezdtem úgy igazából belemélyedni a dolgokba, most már így 33 évesen van mögöttem egy kis tapasztalat, nagyon motiváltnak érzem magam, visszaakarok vágni azért a vereségért.
*Akkor a harmadik menetben TKO-s vereséget szenvedtél. Mi volt akkor a hiba, amit biztos nem követnél el az április 17-ei gálán?*
Pontozóknál vezettem a harmadik menetig a mérkőzést, ott valószínűleg az volt a hiba, hogy rutintalan voltam, megálltam, bejött két könyökütés halántékra, és ezektől megszédültem.
*Számít valamit, hogy 4 évvel ezelőtt elvileg visszavonult, ez a te malmodra hajtja a vizet?*
Valahol biztos, hogy számít, mindenkinél számít, hogyha visszavonul és kihagy 4-5 évet. Nagyon tiszteletem Tivadart, mint sportolót, de szerintem ez a kis kihagyás megbosszulja majd magát.
*Kielemeztétek az edződdel, Rehák Györggyel az ellenfeled stílusát, van külön taktikátok?*
Igen, kielemeztük a stílusát. Van külön taktikánk is, de ezt nem árulom el. Nem titok, semmiféle varázslásra nem kell számítani, de erről most nem szeretnék beszélni.
*Mit gondolsz mennyire lesz más ez a mérkőzés, mint a 10 évvel ezelőtti?*
Mindenképpen megpróbálom ráerőltetni az akaratomat, ez a mérkőzés nagyságrendekkel másabb lesz, mint a 10 évvel ezelőtti, megszeretném nyerni ezt a mérkőzést, majd a közönség megfogja látni, hogy mennyivel másabb lesz ez a mérkőzés, mint akkor.
*Mit üzensz a szurkolóidnak?*
A szurkolóimnak azt üzenem, hogy jöjjenek ki minél többen, szurkoljanak nekem, és mindenképpen egy jó meccset fognak látni, remélhetőleg az én győzelmemmel.
Kohajda József
<CENTER></CENTER>
​
XLsport - 

<CENTER>
</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 19)

*Chambers sokkolni akar Klicsko ellen! *

Vlagyimir Klicsko ugyanakkor biztos abban, hogy a három öv a "családban marad" 

*Vlagyimir Klicsko türelmetlenül várja, hogy szombaton, Düsseldorfban összecsapjon az amerikai Eddie Chambers-szel, és legyőzze korábbi edzőpartnerét. *​_"Kilenc hónap szünet után abszolút motivált vagyok, és harcra kész_ - nyilatkozta az 57. profi mérkőzésére készülő, 33 éves ifjabbik Klicsko fivér.

A három világbajnoki övet (IBF, WBO, IBO) is birtokló ukrán nehézsúlyú bokszoló először lép szorítóba a tavalyi, Ruszlan Csagajev elleni sikeres címvédése óta.

_"Sokkolni fogom a közönséget_ - ígérte ugyanakkor Chambers. - _Soha nem készültem még ilyen keményen."_ 

A Boksz Világszervezet (WBO) ranglistáján első helyen jegyzett 27 éves amerikai 36 mérkőzéséből 35-öt megnyert - 18-at kiütéssel -, és mérlegét csupán egyetlen vereség csúfítja. _"Nem hagyhatom ki ezt a lehetőséget"_ - mondta a Klicskónál 14 centiméterrel alacsonyabb, s 15 kilóval könnyebb Chambers, aki elsősorban sebességét kihasználva próbál majd fogást találni az ukránon.

A mindhárom világbajnoki övét kockára tevő Klicsko a felkészülés alatt súlyban és magasságban is Chambershez hasonló partnerekkel öklözött. _"Végiggondoltam minden eshetőséget, és biztos vagyok abban, hogy az övek a családban maradnak"_ - jósolt magabiztosan az 56 mérkőzése közül 53-on - ebből 47-szer KO-val - diadalmaskodó, és mindössze hármat elveszítő ukrán óriás, aki egy centi híján 2 méter magas.
Forrás: mti


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 21)

*Klicsko látványos kiütéssel nyert*​ 
*A meccset 51 ezer néző tekintette meg a helyszínen*​ 

Az ukrán nehézsúlyú ökölvívó-világbajnok, Vlagyimir Klicsko kiütéssel győzött szombat este Düsseldorfban az amerikai Eddie Chambers ellen.​ 


 
A 33 éves Klicsko már a második menetben meglepte a 27 éves Chamberst, majd a 12. menet utolsó másodperceiben, egy lazán indított balhoroggal tett pontot a kevés látványos pillanatot felvonultató, egyoldalú mérkőzés végére. A meccset 51 ezer néző tekintette meg a helyszínen.​ 
Klicsko korábbi edzőpartnerét, Chamberst verte és ezáltal megtarthatja három világbajnoki övét (IBF, WBO, IBO). Az ifjabbik Klicsko fivér így 57 profi mérkőzéséből már 54-et nyert meg, köztük 48-at kiütéssel.
<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=cikk_datum>Ma, 02:55, Forrás: SportFórum.hu <TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 22)

*Klicsko parkolóban is bokszolna Haye-jel!*


Vlagyimir Klicsko számára Eddie Chambers legyőzése után David Haye következhet a sorban. Az ukrán bokszoló várja is az összecsapást, akár egy parkolóban is kiállna a brittel.​A hétvégén kiütéses diadalt arató IBF/WBO/IBO nehézsúlyú világbajnok Vlagyimir Klicsko továbbra sem tett le az őt korábban többször zrikáló, majd az ellene való mérkőzéstől - sérülés miatt - visszalépő jelenleg WBA világbajnok David Haye elleni találkozóról. A bokszoló a testvérét is óva inti a meccstől.
"Megmondtam Vitalijnak, hogy én fogok Haye-jel kiállni, és, ha őt annyira érdeklik a címek, akkor odaadom neki Haye-ét, miután megvertem. Leginkább egy futballarénában bokszolnék vele, de ha kell, akkor egy parkolóban is szívesen kiállok ellene. Jó esélyünk van rá, hogy még ebben az évben összejöjjön ez a meccs" - nyilatkozta az ukrán világbajnok. 


</BEVEZETO>


----------



## zed90 (2010 Március 27)

Én egyenlőre csak tervezem, de még nem voltam soha életembe semmilyen közdősport edzésen.
Abszolút kezdőnek, aki még bukfencezni is alig tud, ti mit ajánlanátok?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 27)

*Csötönyi maradt az ökölvívó-szakszövetség elnöke*


A Magyar Ökölvívó Szakszövetség (MÖSZ) szombaton tartott tisztújító közgyűlésén egyhangú szavazással Csötönyi Sándort választották meg további öt évre a szövetség elnökének.

Az általa javasolt összetételű elnökséget ugyancsak egyhangúlag szavazta meg a közgyűlés - tájékoztatott a MÖSZ. Az elnökség tagjai sorába választották Szabó Sándort és Erdei Zsolt profi világbajnokot. 
"Nagyon nagy megtiszteltetés, hogy egyhangúlag kaptam újra támogatást, illetve az általam javasolt elnökség is - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Csötönyi Sándor, aki 1996 óta tölti be a szövetség elnöki tisztét. - Azt hiszem, ez a siker annak az eredménye, hogy mindenki látja, tudja, mennyi munkát végeztünk el, mennyit tettünk a sportágért. Nagy öröm, hogy Kovács István mellett, aki maradt a tiszteletbeli elnökünk, a sportág egy másik kiválósága, Erdei Zsolt is velünk dolgozik a jövőben, és segíti majd a szövetséget."
A sportvezető a következő ötéves ciklus egyik legfontosabb feladatának a már megalkotott felzárkóztatási program megvalósítását nevezte, s jelezte, bízik benne, hogy a magyar öklözők az eddigieknél is jobb eredményeket érnek majd el.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

*Brutálisan összeverte feleségét a világbajnok bokszoló*



*Csúnyán összeverte feleségét Edwin Valero. A venezuelai bokszolót hatalmas kiütéseiről ismeri a világ, nejét most tüdősérüléssel és zúzódásokkal szállították kórházba.*​ 
Testi sértés vádjával letartóztatták Edwin Valerót, a WBC könnyűsúlyú világbajnokát. A bokszoló, akit brutális kiütéseiről ismert meg a világ, most nejét verte össze. A fiatal nőt tüdősérüléssel és zúzódásokkal szállították kórházba. A rendőrség jelentése szerint Valero a kórházban is agresszívan viselkedett, többször megfenyegette a személyzetet.​ 





 



Nem ez volt az első, amikor Valero erőszakoskodott családjával. Tavaly édesanyja és lánytestvére bántalmazása miatt tartóztatta le a rendőrség, de azt az ügyet megúszta. A venezuelai napjaink egyik legbrutálisabb bokszolója, profi karrierje első 22 összecsapását KO-val nyerte, és azóta is veretlen.
23 milliós motort kapott Vlagyimir Klicsko a születésnapjára.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 28)

*Debreceni Pitbullok marcangolták a mezőnyt Ózdon*
2010. 03. 28. 15.40
​ 
<RIGHT>


 
​ 
*Ózdon került megrendezésre a VI. Pitbull Kupa. Az utóbbi években hatalmasra duzzadt Pitbull Team szinte önerőből állít össze nívós küzdősport rendezvényeket, melyeket a csapathoz tartozó klubok rendeznek meg saját városaikban. Debrecen, Nyíregyháza, Gödöllő, Zsámbok és Ózd már otthont adott a versenysorozatnak, most ismét Ózdon csaptak össze a harcosok Soós Lajos (Pitbull Team Ózd) szervezésének köszönhetően. *
A két "kívülálló" a szintén feltörekvő mezőtúri Ász Fighters csapat, és a Helmeczi Team volt Nyíregyházáról, rajtuk kívül az ózdi, a debreceni, a nyíregyházi, a mátészalkai és a soroksári klubok adták össze a párosítást. A mérkőzések avatták fel a Pitbull Team vadonatúj Everlast ringjét, melyet Kovács Szabolcs készíttetett. Az ózdi közönség lelkesen szurkolt az összes meccsen, saját versenyzőiknél a csarnok is rengett a hangzavartól. A mérkőzések K-3, mma és thai-box szabályrendszerben kerültek lebonyolításra. 
A következő Pitbull Kupa a K-3 első fordulóját követően Mátészalkán kerül megrendezésre. 
*Párosítás és eredmények: *
1. *Kovács Ariel (Pitbull Ózd)* vs. *Lázár József (Pitbull Ózd*) gyerek K-3 3x2 perc 
2. Budai István (Pitbull Ózd) vs. *Roma Dávid (Pitbull Nyíregyháza)* K-3 3x3 perc 
3. Ludas Marcell (Helmeczi team Nyíregyháza) vs. *Pallás Richárd (Pitbull Debrecen)* K-3 3x3 perc 
4. Stacsics Sztevan (Pitbull Ózd) vs. *Zahari Kristóf (Pitbull Debrecen)* K-3 pro 3x3 perc 
5. Vandróczki Miklós (Helmeczi Team Nyíregyháza) vs. *Fényes Zsolt (Pitbull Debrecen)* "C" kat. thai-boksz 3x3 perc 
6. Geicz Csaba (Pitbull Soroksár) vs. *Kovács Attila (Pitbull Mátészalka)* K-3 pro 3x3 perc 
7. Idei László (Pitbull Soroksár) vs. *Kálucz Martin (Pitbull Debrecen)* K-3 pro 3x3 perc 
8. *Kántor Tamás (Pitbull Soroksár)* vs. Borbély György (Pitbull Debrecen) "A" kat. thai-boksz 3x3 
9. *Kiss Károly (Ász Fighter Mezőtúr)* vs. Vámos Csaba (Helmeczi Team Nyíregyháza) K-3 pro 3x3 
10. Nagy Szabolcs (Pitbull Ózd)vs. *Soltész László (Pitbull Debrecen)* MMA 2x5 
11. *Dolog György (Ász Fighters Mezőtúr)* vs. Besztercei Móricz (Pitbull Ózd) MMA 2x5




​


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Március 29)

zed90 írta:


> Én egyenlőre csak tervezem, de még nem voltam soha életembe semmilyen közdősport edzésen.
> Abszolút kezdőnek, aki még bukfencezni is alig tud, ti mit ajánlanátok?


Legelőszöris azt, hogy tanulj meg bukfencezni! 

Komolyabbra forditva a szót. Minden közdősport-stílus egy bizonyos alkatú, agilitású embertípursa optimalizált. Javaslom, hogy látogass el több klubba, iratkozz fel bemutatkozó edzésekre (a legtöbb helyen van olyan lehetőség, hogy 1 vagy 2 órán ingyen részt vehetsz.

Amire figyelj:


A hely légköre (ha sok évig készülsz ebben a klubban eltölteni, nagyon fontos, hogy amikor belépsz, jó érzés töltsön el).
Fizikai igénybevétel. Nem megölni akarod magad, hanem edzeni.
A mester hozzáállása. Egyáltalán találkozol-e a mesterrel vagy csak valamelyik alacsonyabb rangú segítőt látod. Ez utóbbi esetben köszönj el udvariasan.
Személyes figyelem. A kezdőkre sokkal több figyelmet kell forditani, mint a haladóbbakra, akik már képesek sok mindent önállóan elvégezni. Ha nincs ilyen fajta megkülönböztetés, nem lesz könnyű a dolgod.
Létszám. Se a túl kevés (kevesebb, mint 5-6), se a túl sok (tömött edzőterem) nem jó jel. Hacsak nem bizonyos, hogy a klub éppen most nyitotta meg kapuit vagy épp most készül egy második megnyitására.
Az edzés végén milyen érzés tölt el. Ha olyan, hogy "na jó ezt is láttuk", fordits hátat. Ha viszont alig várod, hogy újra ott lehess, megtaláltad, amit kerestél.
Van még sok más dolog, amire érdemes figyelni, de véglülis nem kémnek mész oda, hanem mert érdekel a közdősport.


Sok sikert!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 31)

*"Ha Chuck Norris hagymát vág, akkor a hagyma könnyezik." - Chuck Norris 70 éves!*


<RIGHT> 
*



Chuck Norris az Oklahoma állambeli Ryanben született. Két öccse közül Wieland fiatalon elhunyt, Aaron Norris, pedig hollywoodi filmproducer és rendező lett. Norris apja Ruud Draak, és anyja félig ír, félig cheroki indián származású volt, aki nevét később Norrisra változtatta.*

Norris nagyon büszke amerikai őslakos örökségére, gyakran hivatkozik őseire sikeres sorozatában, a Walker a Texasi kopóban Tízéves korában szülei elváltak, édesanyjával és testvéreivel a kansasi Prairie Village-be, majd a kaliforniai Torrance-be költözött. Gyerekkorát nyomasztónak írja le. Nem volt sportos, hanem félénk, tanulmányi átlaga pedig csak közepes. A többi gyerek gyakran gúnyolódott rajta származása miatt – Chuck arra vágyott, hogy jól elverje őket. Életrajzában megemlítette, hogy apjának komoly problémája volt az itallal, és nagyon kevés időt töltött vele. Szerette az apját, de nem szeretett vele lenni. Azt mondta, hogy csak szánalmat érzett iránta, mert „egyszerűen ilyen volt, túl sokszor hibázott”.

Miután befejezte a középiskolát, feleségül vette barátnőjét, Diane Holecheket. 1958-ban Norris csatlakozott az Egyesült Államok Légierejéhez, mint katonai rendész, és az Osani Légibázisra küldték Dél-Koreába.

*

 *

*Itt kapta a Chuck becenevet, és Tang Soo Do edzésekre kezdett járni. Később fekete övet szerzett Tangszudóban, Taekwondóban, Shito-Ryu karatéban valamint BJJ-ben.*





Megalapította a Chunk Kuk Do-t (Egyetemes út) és az Egyesült Harcművészetek Szövetségét (UFAF). Amikor visszatért az Államokba, folytatta munkáját mint katonai rendész a March Légitámaszponton, Kaliforniában. Norris 1962 augusztusában szerelt le, anélkül, hogy harcolt volna. A Northrop repülőgépgyártó vállalatnál dolgozott és megnyitotta karateiskola-hálózatát, melynek tanulója volt Steve McQueen fia Chad McQueen.









Chuck versenyzésének kezdete vereségekkel indult. Első két versenyét elvesztette Joe Lewisszal és Allan Steennel szemben. 1967-ben azonban Norris bebizonyította jártasságát a harcművészetekben, és győzelmei Joe Lewis, Skipper Mullins, Arnold Urquidez, Victor Moore, Ron Marchini és Steve Sanders eredményeivel vetekedtek. 1968 elején Chuck elszenvedte 5., és egyben pályafutása utolsó vereségét Louis Delgadóval szemben. *1968. november 24-én Chuck legyőzte Delgadót, majd elnyerte a Profi Középsúlyú Karate bajnoki címet (no-contact), *mely a következő 6 évben is az övé volt.*1969-ben elnyerte a Karate Hármas Koronáját* a legtöbb versenygyőzelmével az adott évben, valamint a Fekete Öv (Black Belt) magazin díját, az Év Karatésa címet. 1969-ban került sor Norris filmes debütálására is Dean Martin filmjében, a Bontóbrigádban.1970-ben öccse, Weiland meghalt a vietnami háborúban. Norris később az ő emlékének ajánlotta az Ütközetben eltűnt című filmjét.
Egy harcművészeti bemutatón Long Beachen, Norris találkozott Bruce Leevel.1972-ben a A Sárkány útja című filmben, mint Bruce Lee ellenfele szerepelt.1974-ben Steve McQueen bátorította, hogy kezdje el az MGM Stúdió színésziskoláját. Chuck Norris 65-5-ös karaterekordjával visszavonult.




Norris első főszerepe az 1977-es Országúti Bunyós volt. Az azt követő Karatés Védőangyal(1980), a Te nem lehetsz gyilkos!(1981) és a Magányos Farkas tovább növelték a népszerűségét, hála a jegybevételeknek.1984-ben Norris az Ütközetben eltűnt-ben szerepelt, mely az első olyan film volt, amely Vietnamban (állítólag) fogva tartott amerikai katonák kiszabadításáról szólt. Szintén ebben az évben Chucknak felkínáltak egy szerepet a Karate kölyök c. filmben, de ő visszautasította azt. A következő négy évben Norris a Cannon legprominensebb sztárja lett, nyolc filmben szerepelt, köztük a Code of Silence, a Delta kommandó és a Firewalker címűekben. Norris több nagy költségvetésű mozifilmben játszott, mielőtt a televízió iparba vonult. Az 1980-as évek végére Chuck csillaga leáldozni látszott. Így 1993-ban elkezdte a Walker a texasi kopó forgatását, mely 8 évig futott a CBS csatornán. 2005. október 17-én a CBS bemutatta a Walker, a texasi kopó – Trial by fire című folytatását, mely nem tartozik az eredeti történethez szorosan, de mégis a sorozat folytatásának tekinthető. Az új részek nem hozták az elvárt szintet nézőszámban, így biztossá vált hogy a 2006-2007-es évad után nem lesz több folytatása.

Chuck Norrisnak 1963-ban Mike, 1965-ben pedig Eric néven két fia született. 30 évnyi házasság után 1988-ban elvált Holechektől.1998-ban elvette Gena O'Kelley modellt, aki 2001-ben ikrekkel ajándékozta meg őt: Dakota Alan Norris (fiú) és Danilee Kelly Norris (lány). Norris Politikai irányultsága konzervatív, gyakran a Republikánus párt nézeteit osztja. Állítólag George W. Bush elnök kedvenc színésze, részt vett Bush beiktatásán 2001-ben.




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Március 31)

*Szabadidejében gyógytornázik Káté Gyula*







*Sérülések, betegségek hátráltatták az elmúlt hónapokban Káté Gyulát, az utóbbi évek legeredményesebb magyar amatőr ökölvívóját, aki immár egészségesen készül a válogatott tatai edzőtáborában. Szabadidejében gyógytornázik, hogy sikeresen szerepeljen az idei év fő versenyén, a júniusi Európa-bajnokságon.*
"Februárban, a Bocskai emlékversenyen egy makacs betegség miatt nem tudtam indulni, három hetet hagytam ki, mert begyulladt a mandulám és az arcüregem - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek a tavalyi világbajnokságon bronzérmes kispesti bokszoló. - Antibiotikumos kúrát kaptam, amit meg is kellett ismételni, mert nem jöttem rendbe első nekifutásra."
A tavalyi év óta Szántó Imrével irányításával készülő 64 kilós öklöző a milánói világbajnokságon bravúrosan szerepelt, egészen az elődöntőig menetelt, ahol mindössze egyetlen ponttal kapott ki az amerikai Frankie Gomeztől. Bronzérme értéket csak növeli, hogy sérülten, fájdalmak közepette jutott a világ négy legjobbja közé.
"El volt csúszva néhány csigolyám, a hatos és hetes ráadásul nyomta a csontvelőt, s ez komoly fájdalmakat okozott. A csontkovács aztán segített rajtam, azóta pedig edzések között, mondhatni szabadidőmben gyógytornázok, így noha nem tökéletes, sokkal jobb már, és rendesen tudok edzeni - adott "gerincjelentést" magáról Káté. - Jó erőben érzem magam, hamarosan megyünk Ankarába az Ahmet Cömer-versenyre, júniusban pedig jön a moszkvai Eb."
Káté Gyula a mostani amatőr válogatott legtapasztaltabb és legeredményesebb tagja. A 28 éves bokszoló a tavalyi mellett a 2003-as világbajnokságon is bronzérmet szerzett, 2008-ban Európa-bajnoki második volt, 2004-ben és 2006-ban pedig harmadik lett a kontinensviadalon.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*The Prime Ministry Tournament - Férfi és női ökölvívó válogatottunk is megméretteti magát Ankarában*


*Tavasszal az ökölvívó világ rendszerint a Törökországban rendezendő Ahmet Comert Tornára szokott figyelni. Ez a verseny általában Isztambulban kerül megrendezésre, de idén áttették az ország fővárosába, Ankarába. A torna neve is megváltozott: "The Prime Ministry Tournament". A férfi és a női válogatott is együtt utazik ki. Április 6. és 12. között rendezik meg a versenyt.*





Ez az egyik legerősebb megmérettetés az ökölvívásban, a teljes ázsiai mezőny szokott itt indulni, de a tengerentúlról is érkeznek majd. A nők számára a szeptemberi világbajnokság előtt, a férfiak számára a júniusi kontinensviadal előtt fontos megmérettetés ez a torna. A felkészülés a tatai edzőtáborban zajlott Dr. Kovács Lászlónak, a férfi válogatott szövetségi kapitányának, és Szuknai Zsuzsannának, a női válogatott szövetségi kapitányának vezetésével. A hölgyek számára plusz motivációt adhat, hogy 2012-ben, Londonban - a történelemben először - a női ökölvívás is olimpiai programmá válik, így a kvalifikációba ez a verseny is beleszámít.

*A férfi válogatott névsora:*
Lakatos István (48 kg), Kalucza Norbert (51 kg), Lakatos Krisztián (54 kg), Ráth Miklós (57 kg), Varga Miklós(60 kg), Káté Gyula (64 kg), Bacskai Balázs (69 kg), Szabó László (75 kg), Szellő Imre (81 kg), Darmos József (91 kg), Bouquet Bence (+91 kg).

*A női válogatott névsora:*
Mizsei Vivien (51 kg), Némedi Csilla (54 kg), Papp Nikolett (64 kg), Ducza Anita (75 kg), Kovács Mária (75 kg).​<CENTER class=focim></CENTER>


XLsport - ​<CENTER class=focim>
</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Mezőtúron újra kinyitják a Pokol kapuját*

*2010. május 15-én, szombaton immár harmadik alkalommal kerül megrendezésre Mezőtúron a Pokol kapuja elnevezésű küzdősportgála, melyen az ország legjobb, vegyes harcművészetekben jártas sportolói lépnek ketrecbe.*


A Juhász Attila vezette mezőtúri szervezőcsapat tavaly két alkalommal is bizonyította, hogy az általuk megrendezett Pokol kapuja gálák bírják az összevetést az ország legrangosabb küzdősportrendezvényeivel. Már a debütáló viadal is 600 nézőt vonzott, a főmeccset az MMA-világbajnok Felföldi Szabolcs vívta. A novemberi dzsembori színvonala sem maradt el a nyitórendezvényétől, több mint 1200 szurkoló biztatta a harcosokat, a hangulat a futballmeccsek miliőjét idézte, zúgott a Ria, Ria, Hungária! 


A mezőtúri küzdősportolók az évek alatt respektet vívtak ki maguknak a hazai keményfiúk társadalmában, a Juhá



sz Attila vezette, a sportágnak több korosztályos bajnokot adó Ászok dzsúdócsapat mellett megalakult a város legjobb vegyes harcművészeit tömörítő Ász Fighters. A K-3-ban és MMA-ban meccselő Juhász-tanítványokat ma már az ország legjobbjai között emlegetik, Juhász Dávid, ifj. Juhász Attila, Kiss Károly, Dolog György és Sőrés Sándor megbecsült résztvevője a rangos gáláknak. Juhász Dávid több győztes meccset számlál, akárcsak bátyja, ifj. Juhász Attila, akik szereplője az április 17-i It’s Showtime Budapest gálán lebonyolításra kerülő K-3 bajnoki döntő 65 kilogrammos fináléjának. A karrierjét dzsúdósként kezdő Sőrés Sándor is egyre komplexebb ketrecharcos, akárcsak a békési Szabó Sándor edzőnél kitűnő thai-boksz alapokat kapó Dolog György és Kiss Károly.

Tavaly év elején merült fel egy saját gála rendezésnek terve, azzal a nem titkolt szándékkal, hogy az Ász Fighters menői a város küzdősport szerető közönsége előtt is bemutatkozhassanak. Az áprilisi „matek” sikere után nem volt kérdés, hogy novemberben is sor kerül a viadalra. 
-



Az első két rendezvényre még mi, szervezők kerestük a harcosokat, hogy tiszteljék meg részvételükkel viadalunkat – emlékezett a kezdésre Juhász Attila. – Mára eljutottunk oda, hogy a legjobb vegyes harcművészeti klubok vezetői jelentkeznek, hogy sportolóikat szívesen küldenék ketrecbe a Pokol kapuja gálán.

A hazai klasszisok közül Felföldi Szabolcs, Polgár Ádám, Polgár Norbert is ketrecbe, illetve ringbe lépett Mezőtúron, de a már említett helyi élversenyzők, Juhász Dávid, Kiss Károly, Dolog György és Sőrés Sándor sem hiányoztak. Felföldi „Hegylakó” Szabolcs kivételével a fent nevezett urak az idén is megmutatják magukat a helyi főiskola tornacsarnokában lebonyolításra kerülő rendezvényen, de érkezik a már debreceni színekben küzdő, öt küzdősportágban is bajnoki címmel rendelkező kőkemény Soltész László is.

A szervezők a május 15-i rendezvényen 15-16 összecsapást terveznek, a résztvevők thai-boksz-, K-3-, MMA-, superfight-stílusban csapnak össze.

- Tudjuk, nem lesz könnyű felülmúlni a tavalyi két sikeres gála színvonalát, de állunk a kihívás elé! Megtapasztaltuk, hogy nem csak a városban van igény a jó harcra, de az ország távolabbi részéből is sokan érkeztek rendezvényeinkre. Reméljük, ez az idén is így lesz, már sokan jelezték érkezésüket. Sorozatnak szánjuk a Pokol kapuja küzdősportgálát, hagyományt szeretnének teremteni. A legjobb magyar harcosok mellett május 15-én is jönnek külföldi fighterek



, szlovák, román és moldáv sportolókkal állunk kapcsolatban. Mezőtúrra várjuk azokat a szurkolókat, akik kemény, harcos bunyót szeretnének látni. Olyan gálát akarunk rendezni, amelyre nem csak a helyiek, de az ország küzdősportrajongói is felkapják a fejüket!
Díszvendégként világsztárokat hívtak a szervezők, a román dzsúdó Európa- és világbajnok, a manapság MMA-ban menetelő Lungu Sándor is jelen lesz Mezőtúron, de a hírek szerint a hollandok K-1 világbajnoka, Semmy Schilt is megtiszteli az eseményt.


Pokol kapuja gála helyszíne: Mezőtúr, Tessedik Sámuel Főiskola tornacsarnoka, Petőfi tér 1.

Jegyek a helyszínen, valamint április 15-től elővételben a Primer Elektronikai üzletben (Mezőtúr, Földvári út. 4.) és a Játék-ajándék boltban (Mezőtúr, Dózsa György út. 12.) kaphatók.
Jegyár: 2000Ft, 10 év alatt gyermekeknek ingyenes a belépés.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 6)

*Képek: Elutazott a Magyar Ökölvívó Válogatott*
2010. 04. 06. 17.17

<RIGHT> 


*Április 6-12 között Ankarában kerül megrendezésre a Prime Ministry Tournament nemzetközi ökölvívó torna. Ma délután az ökölvívó válogatott és kísérete elutazott Ferihegyről.*

A csapat szokás szerint a tatai edzőtáborban készült fel a megmérettetésre Dr. Kovács László szövetségi kapitány vezetésével.


*A férfi válogatott névsora:*

Lakatos István (48 kg), Kalucza Norbert (51 kg), Lakatos Krisztián (54 kg), Ráth Miklós (57 kg), Varga Miklós(60 kg), Káté Gyula (64 kg), Bacskai Balázs (69 kg), Szabó László (75 kg), Szellő Imre (81 kg), Darmos József (91 kg), Bouquet Bence (+91 kg).


*A női válogatott névsora:*

Mizsei Vivien (51 kg), Némedi Csilla (54 kg), Papp Nikolett (64 kg), Ducza Anita (75 kg), Kovács Mária (75 kg).


*A 2012-es olimpián először indulhatnak női bokszolók, ez a verseny is beszámít a kvalifikációba a szeptemberi világbajnokság előtt. *

A csapatot elkísérte Szuknai Zsuzsanna, a női válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, és Faragó Beatrix, a Magyar Ökölvívó Szövetség Női Szekciójának az elnöke is. 
Képeink a repülőtéren készültek.​<CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER> </CENTER><CENTER>



</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Jó felkészülést jelentett a kick-box Hírlap Kupa*
2010. 04. 09. 14.32 

<RIGHT>



*Békéscsabán, a Szabó Pál Téri általános iskola sportcsarnokában került megrendezésre a Hírlap kupa kick-box verseny, ahol a meggyei kick-box diákolimpia, megyei csapatbajnokság és a semi-contact megyei bajnokság küzdelmeit tekinthette meg a szép számú nézősereg, 134 indulóval.*

A verseny előtt Wertheim Alberrt ezredes, a Secret-Őr Vagyonvédelmi KFT által felajánlott szép kupákat adta át. 
Szabó László, a Békéscsabai lakótelepi SE kick-box világbajnoka a *„Kiváló Harcművész”, míg Gasparik Róbert II.DAN, a füzesgyarmati Hegyesi SE vezetője az „Érdemes Mester” díjat kapta meg.*
A versenyt meglátogatta Zrínyi Miklós mesteredző, a magyar kick-box válogatott szövetségi kapitánya, a Magyar Kick-box Szakszövetség szakmai igazgatója.

* A csapat bajnoksággal kezdődött a verseny, amelyet a Mezőberényi Sportcsarnok SE nyert meg.*

Ez után három páston a megyei kick-box diákolimpiai és semi-contact bajnokság küzdelmei kezdődtek el. Egész nap repkedtek az ütések, rúgások, a kick-box irányzaton kívül azt ITF taekwon-do versenyzői is tatamira léptek. A verseny jó felkészülést jelentett a következő hétvége versenyeire. A taekwon-dosok inkább light-contactban indultak, ami a hétvégi Viharsarok Kupa gyermek és serdülő országos bajnokság és felnőtt országos versenyre jó felkészülést jelentett.. („TKD” a taekwon-dos versenyzőket jelenti.)

*Eredmények:*
* Megyei Csapat Bajnokság:*

*1. Mezőberényi Sportcsarnok SE (Komlódi Balázs,Kovács János, Schaffer Gergő)*
* 
*2.Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE All-Style Karate és Kick-box (Vizsnyiczai Richárd, Gajdács János, Benyhe Attila)
3. Hegyesi SE, Füzesgyarmat (Szabó András, Mata Zoltán, Csák Dániel) 
*Felnőtt Semi-contact Megyei bajnokság *
69 kg.1.Maginyecz György (Kondorosi Kick-box Klub) 
*  2.Komlódi Balázs (Mezőberény) *
79 kg. 
1. Szabó András (Hegyesi SE, Füzesgyarmat) 
2.Mata zoltán (Hegyesi SE, Füzesgyarmat) 
*3.Kovács János (Mezőberény)*

*SEMI-CONTACT DIÁKOLIMPIA Fiúk: Középiskolás II korcsoport* 
69 kg.
1.Olasz Máté TKD (Mikes Kelemen Gimn, Battonya) 
 *2.Komlódi Balázs* (Bethlen Gábor SZKI, Gyomaendrőd) 
3.Pipis László Kossuth Lajos KOI , Orosháza) 
74 kg.
1. Szabó András (Harruckern Közokt.int., Gyula) 
2.Himler Gábor (Bcs.Kemény Gábor SZKI) 
84 kg.
1.Mata Zoltán (Bcs.Vásárhelyi Pál SZKI) 
* 2.Kovács János* (Bcs.Kemény Gábor SZKI) 
3.Csák Dániel (Péter András Gimn. Szeghalom) 
*Középiskolás I korcsoport*
57 kg.
1.Vizsnyiczai Richárd (Bcs.Zwack József SZKI) 
2.Takó Patrik (SZTE Ságvári Endre Gimn, Szeged) 
3.Homolya Péter (Radnóti Miklós Ált.Isk., Szeged)
+94 kg. 
*1.Schaffer Gergő* (Bcs.Kemény Gábor Ált.Isk.) 
2.Brenucz László (Mikes Kelemen Gimn., Battonya)
3.Jászberényi Balázs TKD (Bcs.Kemény Gábor SZKI)
Általános Iskolás II.korcs. 
32 kg. 
1.Riesing József (Szeged , Tiszaparti Gimn) 
2.Igricz János TKD (Román Nemzetis. Ált. Isk., Kétegyháza) 
37 kg. 
1.Homolya Dániel (Zrínyi Ilona Ált. Isk, Szeged) 
2.Hídvégi Nándor (Bcs.Erzsébethelyi Ált.Isk.)
3.Mézes Dávid (Bcs.Erzsébethelyi Ált.Isk.) 
42 kg.
1.Bálint Zoltán (Bcs.Petőfi Utcai Ált.Isk.) 
2. Sári Máté (Orczy István Ált.Isk.,Szeged)
3.Sági Zsolt (Kossuth Lajos Ált.Isk.,Füzesgyarmat)
47 kg.
1..Sallay Gábor (Bcs.Evangélikus Gimn.)
2.Barna Patrik (1.Sz.Ált.Isk.,Mezőberény) 
3.Csák Bence (Bcs.Petőfi Utcai Ált.Isk) 
52.kg. 
1. Takó Roland (SZTE Juhász Gyula Gyak.Isk. Szeged)
*2.Kádas Gábor (Mezőberény-Bélmegyer Kist.Ált.Isk.)* 3.Kollárovszky János TKD (Bcs.Belvárosi Ált.Isk.) 
57 kg.
1. Ördög Trisztán (Béke Utcai Ált.Isk.,Szeged) 
2.Novák Norbert (Tiszaparti Ált.Isk.,Szeged) 
3.Vida Balázs (Péter András Gimn, Szeghalom)
69 kg.
1.Harangozó Gábor (Széchenyi István Ált.Isk.,Újkígyós) 2.Árgyelán Endre TKD (Dr,.Mester György Ált.Isk.,Elek) 
+69 kg.1.Szűcs Ádám (Ványai Ambrus Ált.Isk.,Dévaványa) 
2.Kiss Milán (Kossuth Lajos Ált.Isk.,Füzesgyarmat) 
Általános Iskolás I.korcsoport Fiúk: 
28 kg.
1.Viczián Roland (Bcs.Erzsébethelyi Ált.Isk.) 
2.. Flack Márk (Ványai Ambrus Ált.Isk.Dévaványa) 
32 kg.
1.Krucsai Gergő (Széchenyi István Ált.Isk.,Újkígyós)
2.Dunai Tibor (Madách Ált.Isk.,Szeged) 
*3.Babinszky Péter (Mezőberény-Bélmegyer Kist.Ált.Isk.) *
*+32 kg. 
*1.Szentpéteri Bence (K.K.Ö.Ált.Isk.) 
2. Kátai Bence (Orczy István Ált.Isk., Szeged) 
3.Somi Balázs (Bcs.Belvárosi Ált. Isk.)

*Lányok: Középiskolás II korcsoport* 
65 kg.

*1.Kádas Adrienn (Petőfi Sándor Gimn.,Mezőberény)*
* 
*2.Jantyik Lili (Bcs.Széchenyi István Közg. SZKI, Békéscsaba) 3.Vizsnyiczai Viviána (Bcs.Zwack József SZKI)
* Általános Iskolás 2.korcsoport *
60 kg. 
1.Liszkai Krisztina (SZTE Juhász Gyula Gyak.Ált.Isk., Szeged) 2.Poroszlai Ramóna (Kossuth Lajos Ált.Isk., Füzesgyarmat)
*Általános Iskolás 1.korcsoport *
32 kg.
1. Laurincz Boglárka (Szabadkígyósi Ált.Isk.) 
2.Mácsár Dorina TKD (Szent István Egyetem Ált.Isk, Szarvas) 3.Török Dóra (Széchenyi István Ált.Isk.,Újkígyós)
42 kg.
1.Rákóczi Réka (Bcs.2. sz. Ált.Isk.) 
2.Fábián Rita (Kossuth Lajos Ált.Isk.,Füzesgyarmat)

*LIGHT-CONTACT *
*Fiúk: Középiskolás II korcsoport*
57 KG.
1.Vizsnyiczai Richárd (Bcs.Zwack József SZKI) 
2.Csík József (Harruckern KOI, Gyula) 
69 kg.
*1.Komlódi Balázs* (Bethlen Gábor SZKI, Gyomaendrőd) 
2.Pipis László (Kossuth Lajos KOI, Orosháza) 
3.Mészáros Imre TKD ( Bcs.Gépészeti SZKI) 
74 kg.
1.Szabó András (Harruckern KOI.Gyula)
2.Himler Gábor (Bcs.Kemény Gábor SZKI) 
84 kg.
*1. Kovács János* (Bcs.Kemény Gábor SZKI) 
2.Szűcs Ádám (Ványai Ambrus Ált.Isk.)
3.Mata Zoltán (Bcs.Vásárhelyi Pál SZKI)2.

*Középiskolás I korcsoport*
63 kg.
1.Nyisztor Dániel (Bcs.Központi SZKK) 
2.Petrina Pál (Bcs.Központi SZKI) 
+ 94 kg.
*1.Schaffer Gergő* (Bcs.Kemény Gábor SZKI) 
2.Jászberényi Balázs (Bcs.Kemény Gábor SZKI)
Általános Iskolás 2.korcsoport
37 kg.
1.Hídvégi Nándor (Bcs.Erzsébethelyi Ált.Isk.)
2.Mézes Dávid (Bcs.Erzsébethelyi Ált.Isk.) 
3.Igricz János TKD (Román Nemzetis.Ált.Isk.,Kétegyháza) 
47 kg.
1.Csák Bence (Bcs.Petőfi Utcai Ált.Isk.) 
2. Mészáros Attila (Bcs.2.Sz.Ált.Isk.)
3.Szűcs Dávid (Ványai Ambrus Ált.Isk.,Dévaványa) 
52 kg.
1.Kollárovszky János (Bcs.Belvárosi Ált.Isk.)
2.Opauszki Dávid (Bcs.Belvárosi Ált.Isk.) 

*3.Solymosi László (Orlai Petrich Soma Ált.Isk.,Mezőberény) *
57 kg.
1.Vida Balázs (Péter András Gimn.,Szeghalom) 
2.Mogyorósi Gyula (Kossuth Lajos Ált.Isk.,Füzesgyarmat) 3.Major József (Hunyadi János Ált.Isk.,Békésszentanddrás) 
63 kg.
1.Baráth Péter (Bcs.Szlovák Ált.Isk.) 
2.Árgyelán Endre TKD ( Dr.Mester György Ált.Isk.,Elek) Általános Iskolás I.korcs 
Fiúk: 
28 kg.
1.Viczián Roland (Bcs.Erzsébethelyi Ált.Isk.)
2. Flack Márk (Ványai Ambrus Ált.Isk.Dévaványa)
+32 kg. 
1.Szentpéteri Bence (K.K.Ö.Ált.Isk.) 
*2. Babinszki Péter (Mezőberény-Bélmegyer Kit.Ált.Isk.) 
*3.Somi Balázs (Bcs.Belvárosi Ált. Isk.)

* LÁNYOK Középiskolás II korcsoport*

* 65 kg.1.Kádas Adrienn (Petőfi Sándor Gimnázium Mezőberény) 
*2. Sélley Anna (Bcs.Evangélikus Gimn) 
3. Takács Barbara TKD( Bcs.Andrássy Gyula Gimn.)

*Általános Iskolás 2.korcsoport *
60 KG.
1.Poroszlai Ramóna (Kossuth Lajos Ált.Isk.,Füzesgyarmat) 2.Liszkay Krisztina (SZTE Juhász Gyula Ált.Isk.Szeged) Általános Iskolás 1.korcsoport 
32 kg.
1..Mácsár Dorina TKD (Szent István Egyetem Ált.Isk, Szarvas) 2.Kollárovszky Viktória TKD (Bcs.Belvárosi Ált.Isk.) 
3.Nyeste Laura (Bcs.2.Számú Ált.Isk.) ) 
42 kg. 
1.Rákóczi Réka (Bcs.2. sz. Ált.Isk.) 
2.Fábián Rita (Kossuth Lajos Ált.Isk.,Füzesgyarmat)

XLsport -
Forrás: Gregor László


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Sztárok a jövő szombati It's Showtime gálán*


<RIGHT> 


*A küzdősportok megszállottainak ismét egy nagy sportcsemegében lesz részük, hiszen az április 17-én, a budapesti SYMA csarnokban második alkalommal megrendezésre kerülő It’s Showtime gála programja bombaerősre sikerült.*

A szervezők szerda délelőtt tartották az esemény első sajtótájékoztatóját, melyen részletesen ismertették az előttünk álló esemény párosítását. Valójában két rendezvényről van szó, hiszen fél 6-kor a hungarikumnak számító K-3 sorozat döntőivel indul a gála. A ringbe lépő harcosok komoly kvalifikációs sorozatban verekedték be magukat a döntőbe, s most várhatóan 3-4 ezer szurkoló előtt bizonyíthatnak majd.

*A K-3 döntőinek párosításai*​*​​*65 kg: Zahari Máté – Juhász Attila
72 kg: Bagdi Tamás – Kiss Dávid
76 kg: Szabó Gábor – Zahari Vince
84 kg: Soltész László – Bonifert János
93 kg: Jánosi László – Szolomayer László
+93 kg: Cseh Róbert – Vesztergomi József

A legnagyobbak döntőjéből „igazoltan hiányzik” Zathureczky Zsolt, ugyanis ő a főprogramban MMA mérkőzést vív a hozzá hasonlóan remek felépítésű holland származású Nills van Noord ellen.

*A felvezető program mérkőzései*​​*Nagy Ede* – Majzik Norbert
*Birics Tamás* – Doró István

A gála egyik legjobban várt mérkőzésén két fantasztikus magyar fighter küzd a győzelemért és a dicsőségért: az ereje teljében lévő Vörös Roland a thaiboksz legendával, Kunkli Tivadarral mérkőzik. Vörös igazoltan hiányzott a sajtótájékoztatóról, mivel jelenleg is Thaiföldön edzőtáborozik. Az örökifjú Kunkli elmondta, hogy nagyon keményen készült a csatára, és bízik a győzelemben.

Ekkor Vörös edzője, Rehák György kért szót: „Nagyon örülök, hogy az én korosztályom ismét képviselteti magát egy ilyen nagyszerű eseményen. Sajnálom, hogy Tivadar vereséggel fog távozni a ringből, de ha mégis nyer, elsőként fogok gratulálni neki. A barátságunk mindkét esetben törtetlen marad” – mondta a Re-Gym vezetője.

Az esti főprogramban jellemzően magyar nagyágyúk küzdenek majd a külföldi sztárokkal. Ha csak a hazai neveket nézzük (Brunner, Szűcs, Géczi, Karacs és Györfi), az önmagában is óriási műsor lenne, de ha azt mondjuk, hogy Björn Bregy, Murthel Groenhart, Anderson Silva, Yavuz Kayabasi és Cosmo Alexander, akkor már nagy parádéról beszélhetünk. Győrfi Csaba és Cosmo Alexandre ráadásul az It’s Showtime 77kg-os kategóriájának a világbajnoki címéért csap össze.

*Az It’s Showtime főprogramja*​​*Zathureczky Zsolt* – Nills van Noord (MMA)
*Brunner Tihamér* – Anderson Silva
*Szűcs Barnabás* – Yavuz Kayabasi
*Géczi Dániel* – Murthel Groenhart
*Győrfi Csaba* – Cosmo Alexandre
*Björn Bregy* – Goran Radonjic
*Karacs Attila* – Adnan Redzovic

„Egyedülálló program, az It’s Showtime ismét megérkezett Magyarországra” – jelentették ki a szervezők, akik nagy magyar győzelmeket várnak a jövő szombati eseményen. A gálát több mint 50 országban közvetítik majd, így a magyarok tényleges jó szereplése egy új dimenzióba lökheti a hazai fightereket.



Helyszín
SYMA Sport- és Rendezvényközpont
Dózsa György út 1., 1146 Budapest​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 10)

*Birkózás: három magyar arany a Matura Mihály Emlékversenyen*​ 

*Szombaton a Vasas Fáy utcai sporttelepén rendezték meg a Matura Mihály junior birkózó emlékversenyt, amely egyben válogató is volt a korosztály versenyzői számára az idei budapesti junior világbajnokságra.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->Tizenöt ország százhúsz versenyzője vett részt a viadalon, amelyen három súlycsoportban született magyar győzelem. *A 60 kg-osok között Kozák István (Cegléd), a 66 kg-ban Szabó László (Vasas), a 74-ben pedig az a Lőrincz Viktor (Cegléd)* győzött, aki a 2006-ban felnőtt Európa-bajnoki címet szerzett Lőrincz Tamás öccse. 
A mieink a három arany mellé ugyanennyi ezüstérmet is szereztek, s ezzel megnyerték a csapatversenyt Bulgária és Litvánia előtt.
*A rendező Budapesti Birkózó-szövetség a nehézsúlyú versenyzők számára kiírta a Kozma István* *Emlékkupát is – a kétszeres olimpiai bajnok halálának éppen a napokban volt a 40 éves évfordulója – amelyet végül egy bolgár versenyző nyert meg.*​ 
A budapesti szövetség méltóképpen emlékezett meg ezzel a versennyel, a 110 évvel ezelőtt született korábbi kiváló mesteredzőről.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*Miniszterelnök kupa Ankara*
2010. 04. 11. 06.02

 <RIGHT> 





*100%-os sikerrel zárta a tegnapi napot az Ankarában szereplő magyar női ökölvívó válogatott. A legjobb nyolc közé bejutott három magyar versenyzőnk közül mindannyian győzelmet arattak és ezzel már érmet szereztek a népes mezőnyt felvonultató törökországi Miniszterelnök kupán.*


Elsőként Papp Nikolettnek kellett megküzdenie a hazai Songül Adikti-val. A dombóvári lány a tőle megszokott módon rögtön magához ragadta a kezdeményezést. Niki az első menetben még kissé ugyan erőlködött, de így is több tiszta találatot csinált, mint a török ellenfele. Ennek ellenére 1:0-s Adikti vezetéssel zárult az első felvonás.
A következő menet az elsővel megegyezően zajlott, így már 2pontos hátránnyal kezdte versenyzőnk a 3. menetet. Papp folyamatosan nyomás alatt tartotta az egyre jobban elfáradó törököt, akinek már annyi találatot vitt be, hogy a bírák is kénytelenek voltak észrevenni.
A finálét döntetlenről kezdtük, nagy hajrával és sok találattal vitathatatlan fölénnyel verte Niki a teljesen kimerült hazai versenyzőt, bár ezt a pontozás nem tükrözte. (5:7) Így az első nemzetközi tornájáról rögtön éremmel térhet haza. Az elődöntőben Saida Khassenova kazak versenyző várja.
A 75kg-os kategóriában az előző versenynaphoz hasonlóan egymást követően lépett szorítóba a két magyar lány Ducza Anita és Kovács Mária. Elsőként Marcsi húzott kesztyűt Desislava Lazarova ellen. A bulgár lány nem volt ismeretlen számára, hiszen a 2009-es Uniós Bajnokságának döntőjében már találkozta akkor még 81kg-os kategóriában. A PVSK versenyzője a mérkőzést nagyon határozottan kezdte és folyamatosan támadta a bulgárt, aki a tőle megszokott kettős fedezékből próbált vissza támadni, nem sok sikerrel. A több tiszta magyar találat ellenére a menet csak 1 pontos előnyt hozott nekünk. Marcsi a következő menetben is végig irányított a küzdelmet és őrölte fel ellenfelét illetve annak védekezését. Jól elhelyezett csapottjaival pedig menetről menetre növelte főlényét. A hátrányban bokszoló Lazarova nem tudott mit kezdeni a folyamatosan érkező támadásokkal. Gál László tanítványa 0:4-es végeredménnyel került be az elődöntőbe.
A következő mérkőzésen Ducza Anitának a régóta nagy riválisnak számító Anna Laurellel kellett szembe néznie. Anita jó taktikát választva türelmesen terelgette ellenfelét a jobb kezére, majd sikeresen kivitelezte is a pontot érő jobb egyeneseket. Az NYVSC versenyzőjének fölénye is vitathatatlan volt a mérkőzés teljes ideje alatt. Az első menet 1 pontos magyar vezetést hozott, a következőben ezt jelentősen sikerült 4:1-re növelni. A fogadó stílusú svéd lány a hátrány miatt még nehezebb helyzetbe került, amit nem is tudott megoldani. Fischer László tanítványa 6:2-es pontozással jutott be a legjobb négy közé. Mindkét lány nagyon fegyelmezetten, koncentráltan bokszolt. Üröm az örömben, hogy ma egymással kell megmérkőzniük a döntőbe jutásért.
A lányok mellett a férfi versenyzőink is remekül teljesítettek. A 11 fős válogatottból öten már biztos érmesek.

*Lakatos István* – Gyenyisz Kozaruk (UKR) *5:3*

*Férfi 51kg, 4 közé jutásért:*
*Kalucza Norbert* – Mirasz Zsakupov (KAZ) *8:3
*​*
**Férfi 60kg, 4 közé jutásért:*
*Varga Miklós* – Hejbatulla Hadzsialijev (AZE)* 7:2
*​*
**Férfi 64kg, 4 közé jutásért:*
*Káté Gyula* – Amangeldi Hudajbergenov (TKM)* 6:1*

*Férfi 69kg, 4 közé jutásért:*
*Bacskai Balázs* – Erol Ozkal (TUR) *8:1*

*Ezzel az eredménnyel a magyar csapat az eddigi legjobb eredményét hozza erről az egyik legnagyobb mezőnnyel rendelkező tornáról.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 11)

*4 magyar arany Ankarában!*
2010. 04. 11. 19.58 




<RIGHT> ​ 

*Ankarában került megrendezésre a Miniszterelnök Kupa elnevezésű nemzetközi amatőr ökölvívó verseny. 140 női versenyző és 188 férfi versenyző volt jelen, 33 országból.*

*A döntő eredményei:*​*75 kg Kovács Mária vs.* Lidia Fidura (POL) *3:2
69 kg Bacskai Balázs vs.* Önder Sipal (TUR) *4:1
64 kg Káté Gyula vs.* Yakup Sener (TUR) *2:2 segédpontokkal győz Káté Gyula.
60 kg Varga Miklós vs.* Alexey Tishchenko (RUS) *6:2*


----------



## shai-hulud (2010 Április 12)

Én 6 évig TaeKwonDo-ztam (az ITF szakágban), de elköltöztem aztán meg lusta voltam és abbamaradt, pedig tetszett (tettszik még most is).


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Április 12)

Biztos vagyok benne, hogy van az ITF-fel szövetségben lévő klub nam túl messze új lakhelyedtől is. Szóval amennyiben erőt tudsz magadon venni, újra élvezheted azt a harcművészetet, amelyt élveztél. Csak rajta!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 12)

shai-hulud írta:


> Én 6 évig TaeKwonDo-ztam (az ITF szakágban), de elköltöztem aztán meg lusta voltam és abbamaradt, pedig tetszett (tettszik még most is).


 
Szia!

Nosza akkor folytasd!
Gondolom Te is ismered?:

*TAEKWONDO TÍZPARANCSOLAT TANÍTVÁNYOKNAK*

*1. A tanítvány soha ne fáradjon bele a tanulásba. Bárhol és bármikor tanuljon, eddzen, gyakoroljon, ahol lehet&otilde;sége nyílik rá: ez a tudás alapja.* 
*2. Igyekezzék saját mércéjét, elméleti és technikai felkészültségét mindig a lehet&otilde; legmagasabbra állítani. A tanítvány által elért eredmények jelentik a mester számára a legnagyobb jutalmat. A tanuló hozzon áldozatot mesteréért, klubjáért és a Taekwondo-ért. Ha szükség van rá, versenyezzen, a magasabb fokozatúak pedig nyújtsanak segítséget az edz&otilde;i munkában.* 
*3. A növendék viselkedésében és emberi tulajdonságaiban mutasson jó példát. Le visszafogott és tisztelettudó. Tudásával ne kérkedjen, sporttársait ne bírálja.* 
*4. Legyen h&ucirc;séges és kitartó, soha ne kritizálja mások el&otilde;tt mesterét és az általa képviselt stílust, vagy iskolát.* 
*5. Ha instruktorától új technikát tanul, szorgalmasan gyakorolja addig, amíg tökéletesen el nem sajátítja.* 
*6. Jusson mindig eszébe, hogy az edz&otilde;termen kívüli viselkedésével és életmódjával és a Taekwondo egészére vet fényt.* 
*7. Egy tanítvány vagy elfogadja és maradéktalanul magáévá teszi a mester elveit és tanításait, vagy nincs keresnivalója a klubban!* 
*8. Minden tanítvány tör&otilde;djön bele, hogy társai rovására semmiféle el&otilde;jogokat vagy kivételezést nem érhet el. A mesterrel szemben senki nem viselkedhet tiszteletlenül, nem kérd&otilde;jelezheti meg az edz&otilde; utasítását.* 
*9. A közönyös és érdektelen növendék soha nem lesz képes eredmények elérésé. A mesterrel szembeni &otilde;szinteség alapja a tanítvány-mester kapcsolatnak.* 
*10. A tanítvány soha ne éljen vissza a belé helyezett bizalommal!* 

Szép napot!

​
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 13)

*Hazaérkezett a magyar női és férfi ökölvívó-válogatott Ankarából*
2010. 04. 13. 00.50​ 

<RIGHT>


 
*Hétfő este megérkezett Ferihegyre a magyar női és férfi ökölvívó válogatott Ankarából. A magyar csapatot számos barát, hozzátartozó, és ismerős várta a repülőtéren.*​ 

Mint arról lapunk már beszámolt, a törökországi Ankarában megrendezett Miniszterelnök Kupán, a magyar női és férfi válogatott remek szerepléssel, négy arany és négy bronzérmet szerzett hazánknak.
A magyar csapat, az erős nemzetközi mezőnyben a második helyezett lett, a házigazda Törökország után. A torna legtechnikásabb versenyzője díját, Bacskai Balázs hozta el.​ 
*Aranyérem:*​ 
*Kovács Mária (75kg)*
*Varga Miklós (60KG)*
*Káté Gyula (64KG)*
*Bacskai Balázs (69KG)*​ 
*Bronzérem:*​ 
*Papp Nikolett (64 kg)*
*Ducza Anita (75 kg)*
*Lakatos István (48 kg)*
*Kalucza Norbert (51 kg)*​ 
*Gratulálunk a magyar csapatnak, és a felkészítőknek!*​ 



<CENTER>

 

 

</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 14)

*Azeri és orosz fölény a birkózó Eb-n*


*Kedden két magyar versenyző lépett szőnyegre: a 84 kilós Veréb István 16., míg a 120 kg-os Ligeti Dániel 7. lett*




 

 


*Két-két azeri és orosz siker született a bakui birkózó Európa-bajnokság nyitónapján, melyen a szabadfogásúak négy súlycsoportjában hirdettek győztest.*

*Eredmények, szabadfogás:*
*55 kg:*

1. Mahmud Magomedov (azeri)
2. Radoszlav Marinov Velikov (bolgár)
3. Marcel Ewald (német) és Viktor Lebegyev (orosz)
a döntőben:
Magomedov-Velikov 2-1 (0-1, 7-0, 4-1)

*66 kg:*

1. Dzsabrajil Haszanov (azeri)
2. Magomedmurat Gajijev (orosz)
3. Otar Tusisvili (grúz) és Adam Henryk Sobieraj (lengyel)
a döntőben:
Haszanov-Gajijev 2-1 (1-0, 0-3, 4-0)

*84 kg:*​*​*1. Anzor Urisev (orosz)
2. Sarif Sarifov (azeri)
3. Stefan Gheorghita (román) és Mihail Petrov Ganev (bolgár)
*...16. Veréb István
*a döntőben:
Urisev-Sarifov tusgyőzelem

*120 kg:*

1. Biljal Mahov (orosz)
2. Fatih Cakiroglu (török) 
3. Dimitar Angelov Kumcsev (bolgár) és Alekszej Semarov (fehérorosz)
*...7. Ligeti Dániel
*a döntőben:
Mahov-Cakiroglu 2-1 (0-3, 2-0, 1-0)




 


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Titkolózó csapatvezetők a nyitó forduló előtt*
2010. 04. 14. 17.31

 <RIGHT> 





*Szombaton a Gladiator – Komarno mérkőzéssel beindul a nagyüzem, megkezdődik a BoxingONE Championship maratoni pontvadászata. Térségünkben egyedülálló amatőr ökölvívó bajnokság idei kiírásában öt ország nyolc csapata küzd a végső győzelemért.*


A nyitófordulóban mindjárt egy érdekes párharcot rendeznek: az újonc Szpartak Komárno (szlovák) látogat az előző kiírásban a döntőig menetelő győri Gladiatorokhoz. Az erőviszonyokat nehéz megítélni, mivel nagy a titkolózás, egyik csapatvezető sem volt hajlandó bővebben beszélni a szombaton felálló csapatáról.

A korábbi nyilatkozatok szerint a révkomáromiak főleg a saját nevelésű fiataloknak szavaznak majd bizalmat, a kritikus súlycsoportokban viszont megerősítik a csapatukat, akár magyarországi idegenlégiósokkal is. A győriek erejét azért nem lehet megbecsülni, mert tavaly még számíthattak a profi WBF bajnok Kovács Tamás galántai tanítványaira is, akik viszont idén már önálló csapattal vágnak neki a ligának.

Névsor nincs, ám a csapatfőnökök azért szolgáltak némi információval, ami támpontul szolgálhat.
Györfi Roderik, a Szpartak Komárno csapatvezetője: „Úgy néz ki, hogy minden rendben van, volt némi problémánk a súlyhozással néhány súlycsoportban, de ezt sikerült megoldani. Úgy tűnik, komplett csapattal fogunk Győrbe utazni” – kezdte a nyilatkozatot. „Arról nem szeretnék beszélni, hogy kik alkotják a csapatunkat, mert ez egy csapatbajnokság, ahol a meglepetés a taktika szerves része. Idei célunk a jó szereplés, amiben benne van a csoportból való továbbjutás is, ami nagy eredmény lenne. Az első év arról fog szólni, hogy összerázzunk egy jó csapatot. A jövő szezon már erősebb lesz. Szombaton nem számítunk könnyű győzelemre, mert úgy hallottam, nem gyengült a Győr, hanem még erősödtek is az elmúlt idényhez képest.”

Nagy Zoltán, a Gladiator Boxing csapatfőnöke: „Elsősorban azt szeretném, ha jó mérkőzések lennének, és mindkét csapat számára építő legyen a nyitóforduló. A győzelemért mindent meg fogunk tenni, de az a legfontosabb, hogy mindenki a tudása legjavát adja.” – mondta a győri mester.
„Nem gyengültünk meg. A debreceni döntőben is csak egy galántai bokszoló szerepelt a csapatunkban, Mirko Dominik személyében. Nálunk nem csak a győzelem számít, ezért a vesztes mérkőzések után sem változtatunk a csapaton, és igyekszünk ugyanazokkal végigbokszolni a teljes szezont. Szombati ellenfelünk egy nagy múltú klub, és biztosan mindent meg fognak tenni, hogy a hagyományaikhoz méltóan szerepeljenek. A megnövekedett érdeklődés miatt fogadjuk a Győr Plazában a komáromiakat.”

A BoxingONE év végéig tartó pontvadászatában nyolc csapat méri össze az erejét, két négyes csoportba osztva, akik a kvartetteken belül oda-vissza megküzdenek egymással, így kialakítva az elődöntők párosításait.

*„A” csoport
*Győri Gladiator (magyar)
Spartak Komarno (szlovák)
Rybnik Boxing (lengyel)
Prostejov BC (cseh)

*„B” csoport
*DVSC Boxing (magyar)
Vasas-Süllős – KSC Btel (magyar)
KO Galánta (szlovák)
Kosovo BC (koszovói)

*A nyitómérkőzést szombat este 6 órától a Győr Plazában rendezik, ahol Kelemen Balázs következő profi mérkőzése is megrendezésre kerül.* A belépés ingyenes.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Kyokushin és Knockdown hétvége Szentesen*
2010. 04. 14. 13.11


 <RIGHT> 




*Egy hétvége, 3 fullcontact rendezvény 15 ország, 500 induló. A hétvégén sensei Brezovai Sándor vezetésével, rendhagyó nyílt kyokushin és knockdown mega-rendezvénynek lehetnek tanúi azok, akik kilátogatnak a szentesi városi sportcsarnokba.*


Szombaton az Ifi és Junior Kyokushin-kan Európabajnokság küzdelmeit láthatjuk majd, míg vasárnap a knockdown Diákolimpia és a felnőtt Magyar Bajnokság összecsapásaira kerül sor.

*A szervezők visszajelzése alapján az EB-re 15 ország 120 versenyzője adta le a nevezését, az Össz-kyokushin Karate VB-hez hasonlóan több hazai és nemzetközi knockdown szervezet részvételével.*

*A vasárnapi diákolimpiára 250-en neveztek, míg a felnőtt magyar bajnokság nevezési listája is már 100 fölött van, így összesítésben mintegy 500 versenyző indulására lehet számítani* a hétvégén, amely várhatóan látványos küzdelmeket hoz majd az érdeklődő közönség számára.

A jegyek a helyszínen kaphatók, a *megnyitók szombaton 10-kor, vasárnap 12.00 kor kezdődnek*

*Hivatalos versenykiírás - Súlycsoportos Ifi, Junior Össz Kyokushin Karate Európa Bajnokság

* 
*A verseny szervezője: 
*Oyama Dojo Sportegyesület – 6600 Szentes Ady E. u. 27., (tagja a Magyar Tradicionális Kyokushin Karate Szövetségnek, mely hivatalos tagja a Kyokushin-kan International Karate-do Organization-nak)
*A verseny célja:
*Világszervezettől függetlenül összehívni a Kyokushin karate stílusok ifi és junior versenyzőit, erősíteni a szervezetek közti barátságot, az összefogást, a testvériséget, a közös munkát és megtalálni a legjobb ifi és junior fightereket Európában.


*Meghívott szervezetek:
*KYOKUSHIN-KAN INTERNATIONAL
WKO SHINKYOKUSHINKAI
IKO KYOKUSHIN RENGOKAI
KYOKUSHIN SEIBUKAI
IFK
INTERNATIONAL BUDO KAI
SHIDOKAN
SHINDOKAI
ASHIHARA
INTERNATIONAL BUDO KAIKAN
SUPER SABAKI

*A verseny ideje és helye: 2010. április 17. Szentes, Dr. Papp László Sportcsarnok
*​*
**A verseny főbírája:
*Hanshi Steve Arneil 9.dan (IFK)​​*A versenybíróság elnökei:
*Hanshi Adámy István 8.dan (IBK), Shihan Furkó Kálmán 7.dan (Shinkyokushin) és Sensei Horváth János 4.dan (Kyokushin-kan)

*Részvételi feltételek:
*Min. 6. kyu övfokozat (sárga öv), a nevezési határidőig elküldött nevezés, sportorvosi igazolás a budo passban, szűlő (gondviselő) és az edző által aláírt beleegyező nyilatkozat a versenyen való részvételről, a helyszíni orvosi vizsgálaton megfelelt eredmény, a nevezési díj befizetése.

*Korcsoportok és súlycsoportok:
*Ifi fiú (1994-1995) : -60 kg, -70 kg, -80 kg, +80 kg
Junior fiú (1992-1993) : -65 kg, -75 kg, -85 kg, +85 kg
Ifi lány (1994-1995): -50 kg, -60 kg, +60 kg
Junior lány (1992-1993): -55 kg, -65 kg, +65 kg

*Szabályok:
*Az MTKKSZ versenyszabálykönyve alapján, ifi, junior knock-down kyokushin karate küzdelem védőfelszereléssel

*Kötelező védőfelszerelések:
Fiúnak:* suspensor, fejvédő, lábszárvédő, (fogvédő engedélyezett)
*Lányoknak:* kosaras mellvédő, amely a solar plexus-t nem takarja, fejvédő, lábszárvédő, (suspensor és fogvédő engedélyezett)
Sérülés esetén a verseny orvosa által lepecsétel bandage engedélyezett


*Díjazás:
*Az első, második, és két harmadik helyezett serleg, érem, oklevél díjazásban részesülnek, valamint a szponzorok által felajánlott különdíjakban.


*HIVATALOS PROGRAM
*Április 16. péntek
15:00-19:00 regisztráció, orvosi vizsgálat, mérlegelés, startszámok átvétele, nevezési díjak befizetése a sportcsarnokban
19:00-20:00 vacsora
Április 17. szombat
06:30-08:00 reggeli
09:00-10:00 bírói értekezlet
*10:00 ünnepélyes megnyitó
*10:10 szabálymagyarázat
*10:30 selejtezők, elődöntők a legjobb négyig
*17:00 bemutatók
17:30 középdöntők, döntők
*20:00 eredményhirdetés
*22:00 Sayonara party

*Jó erőt és egészséget kívánok a Kyokushin útján. 
Osu!*​​*Tisztelettel:
Sensei Brezovai Sándor 4.dan
A verseny szervezője
Kyokushin-kan országképviselő*


*KNOCK DOWN KARATE DIÁKOLIMPIA
VERSENYKIÍRÁSA
2009/2010-es tanév
Szentes*

1. A verseny célja
- az általánosiskolai oktatási intézményekben tanuló karatékák közös versenyeztetése és a „diákolimpiai” cím megszerzése,
- a Knock down karate népszerűsítése,
- az utánpótlás-nevelés és kiválasztás lehetőségeinek bővítése.
2. A verseny rendezői
- a Magyar Diáksport Szövetség megbízásából a Magyar Tradicionális Kyokushin Karate Szövetség és az Oyama Dojo SE

*3. A verseny helye és időpontja:*

*Szentes, Dr. Papp László Sportcsarnok
2010. április 18. vasárnap 12.00 óra*
4. A verseny résztvevői
- A Magyar Karate Szövetség által nyilvántartott versenyzők

*5. Versenyszámok

*- Egyéni Knock Down Kumite

* 6. Versenyszabályok
* 
- A MKSZ Knock Down szabálykönyve alapján egyenes kieséses rendszerben

* 7. Korcsoportok, súlycsoportok és minimum övfokozatok*

*Gyermek III. kategória 2002-2003-bazületettek, min. 10. kyu*
*- Fiúk:* -25 kg, -30 kg, -35 kg, +35 kg
- *Lányok*: -20kg, -25 kg, -30 kg, +30 kg
*Gyermek II. kategória* 2000-2001-ben születettek, min. 10. kyu
*- Fiúk:* -30 kg, -35 kg, -40 kg, +40 kg
*- Lányok:* -25 kg, -30 kg, -35 kg, +35 kg

*Gyermek I. kategória 1998-1999-ban születettek, min. 9. kyu
- Fiúk:* -40 kg, -45 kg, -50 kg, +50 kg
- *Lányok:* -35 kg, -40 kg, -45 kg, +45 kg 

*Serdülő kategória 1996-1997-ban születettek, min. 9. kyu
*-* Fiúk:-*40 kg, -45 kg, -55 kg, -65 kg, +65 kg
- *Lányok:* -45 kg, -55 kg, +55 kg

8*. A verseny főbírája: Hanshi Adámy István 8. dan
*​*
*-A rendezők által felkért „nemzetközi” vagy „A” kategóriájú minősítéssel rendelkező versenybírák, szövetségenként 5-5 fő, akiket a stílusszervezetek bírói bizottságának vezetője jelöl ki (felelőséggel)

*9. Védőfelszerelések*

*Gyermek és serdülő kategóriákban:
*Lábszárvédő, fejvédő, kesztyű, fiúknál herevédő, lányoknál mellvédő (amelyik nem takarja a gyomorszájat), fogvédő lehetséges

* Díjazás*

Az első helyezettek kupa, érem és oklevél, a további helyezettek érem és oklevél díjazásban részesülnek.

*13. A verseny programja:*
07.00-10.00 mérlegelés, orvosi vizsgálat 
10.00-11.30 sorsolás, bírói értekezlet
11.45-11.50 sorakozó 
11.55-12.00 bevonulás
*12.00-12.05 ünnepélyes megnyitó, köszöntők
12.05-12.20 eskütétel, szabálymagyarázat
*12.20-12.25 kivonulás
12.30-17.30 selejtezők, elődöntők 4 küzdőtéren
17.30-18.00 felnőtt Magyar Bajnokság törésgyakorlatsi
*18.00-19.30 középdöntők, döntők
19.30-20.00 eredményhirdetés*


* Eredményes felkészülést kívánok minden versenyzőnek!*

*Osu! *

*Tisztelettel: *
*Sensei Brezovai Sándor 4.dan
Oyama Dojo SE elnöke*

*VERSENYKIÍRÁS*
*Knock-down és Kata Kyokushin Karate Magyar Bajnokság
Szentes 2010.04.18.*

A verseny rendezője: MTKKSZ és az Oyama Dojo SE, Sensei Brezovai Sándor 4. dan
A verseny fővédnöke: Szirbik Imre Szentes város polgármestere, országgyűlési képviselő

*Ideje: 2010.április 18. (vasárnap) 10.00 óra 
Helye: Szentes, Dr.Papp László Sportcsarnok (Szentes, Jövendő u.)*

*A verseny célja:* A sportbarátság erősítése a Kyokushin szervezetek között

*A verseny szabályrendszere:* az MTKKSZ szabálykönyve alapján, knock-down kyokushin karate küzdelem

*A verseny főbírája:* Hanshi Adámy István 8.dan

*A versenyen való indulás feltételei: 
*- min. 18 betöltött életév
- Budo Passban 12 hónapnál nem régebbi sportorvosi igazolás
- helyszíni orvosi vizsgálaton megfelelt minősítés
- tiszta karate gi, rövid körmök, ápolt külső 
- érvényes sportbiztosítás a 2010-es évre
- stílusszövetség érvényes éves tagsági bélyege 
-eltiltás alatt nem állhat a versenyző
- nem rendelkezhet 6 hónapon belüli fej KO bejegyzéssel 
Nevezni kizárólag a következő adatok megjelölésével lehet: név, egyesület, szervezet, övfokozat, súlycsoport, Budo Pass szám (mellékelt táblázat alapján)
Nevezési cím: Sensei Brezovai Sándor (6600 Szentes, Vásárhelyi út 100.)

*Kategóriák:*
*Felnőtt férfi „A” kategória:* 4.kyutól -70 kg, -80 kg, +80 kg
*Felnőtt női „A” kategória:* 4. kyutól -55 kg, -65 kg, +65 kg
*Női és Férfi formagyakorlat*

*Védőfelszerelés:*
*Férfiaknak:* lágyékvédő használata kötelező (bandázs, ragtapasz csak helyszíni orvosi aláírással engedélyezett), fogvédő engedélyezett
*Nőknek:* mellvédő használata kötelező, kizárólag kosaras mellvédő engedélyezett, amely csak a melleket védi a solar plexust nem takarhatja, altestvédő és fogvédő engedélyezett

*A verseny díjazása:
*I.- II.-III-III. hely SERLEG, ÉREM, OKLEVÉL, különdíjak 

*A verseny programja:*
09.00-11.00 mérlegelés, orvosi vizsgálat csak a küzdőknek
10.00-11.30 kata verseny (1. és 2. kör)
11.45-11.50 sorakozó 
11.55-12.00 bevonulás
*12.00-12.05 ünnepélyes megnyitó, köszöntők
*12.05-12.20 eskütétel, szabálymagyarázat
12.20-12.25 kivonulás
12.30-17.30 selejtezők, elődöntők 1 kiemelt küzdőtéren
*17.30-18.00 törésgyakorlatok minden kategória legjobb 4 versenyzőjének
(seiken, shuto, hiji, kakato)
18.00-19.30 középdöntők, döntők
19.30-20.00 eredményhirdetés*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Brkózó Eb: Győzelemmel kezdett Hatos Gábor*
2010. 04. 14. 11.36 


 <RIGHT> 




*Jól kezdett Hatos Gábor, a bakui birkózó Európa-bajnokság második napjának egyetlen magyar szereplője, aki magabiztos győzelemmel jutott be a szabadfogásúak 74 kg-os súlycsoportjának nyolcaddöntőjébe.*


A szombathelyi sportoló a selejtezőben a tavalyi világbajnokságon ötödik, moldovai Alexandru Burcával csatázott, és a viadal honlapja szerint két menetben nyert, az első és második periódust is 2-0-val begyűjtve.
Hatos a folytatásban a 2007-ben Eb-második Gela Szagirasvilivel találkozik, akivel szemben van törleszteni valója, mivel a grúz a tavalyi kontinenstorna negyeddöntőjében legyőzte őt.
Szerdán a 74 kilósok mellett a 60 és 96 kg-os kategória képviselői küzdenek az érmekért Azerbajdzsán fővárosában.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 15)

*Torzítások a Szabó Emese-ügyben*
2010. 04. 14. 11.57

<RIGHT> 




*Tegnap reggel tette közzé a birkozoszov.hu az információt arról, hogy Szabó Emese nem utazott el az Európa-bajnokságra. A közlemény szövege így szólt: „a sok kihagyás miatt olyan fizikai és pszichikai állapotban volt, hogy a nagy versenyt megelőző teendőket, elsősorban a fogyasztást csak egészségkárosodás kockázatával tudta volna megoldani.*


Ezért született meg a döntés, hogy a kiskunfélegyházi versenyző mégsem indul a bakui Eb-n.”

A hírt több internetes portál átvette, de némiképp elferdített formában. Egy példa: „Az 51 kg tavalyi Eb-ezüstérmese - a magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint - a hosszú kihagyása miatt sem fizikailag, sem pszichikailag nem bírta a fogyasztást, ezért az orvosok és a csapat vezetői úgy döntöttek, hogy nem indítják a kiskunfélegyházi versenyzőt.”

A szövetség tájékoztatójában nem ez és nem így szerepelt. Orvosi döntésről például szó sem volt. Nem azt írtuk, hogy nem bírta, hanem azt, hogy a fogyasztás a korábbi, nehezítő körülmények miatt magában hordozta az egészségkárosodás kockázatát, ami nem ugyanaz. Még kevésbé fedi a valóságot az a sértő cím, amelyet az egyik honlap biggyesztett a közlemény fölé: „Kikészült a fogyasztástól Eb-ezüstérmes birkózónk”.
Jelentem: nem készült ki. Nyilván végigcsinálta volna, hiszen van benne gyakorlata, de a szakvezetés a mostani állapotában nem engedte meg neki.
XLsport -
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*S. Kovács Ádám vs Klaudio Farmadin superfight az It's Showtime Gálán*
2010. 04. 16. 18.20 

 <RIGHT> 




*
"A karate és én is csak nyerhetek a szombati gálával." Ringben csap össze szlovák ellenfelével S. Kovács Ádám a szombati, SYMA-csarnokban megrendezett It's Showtime Gálán. Látjuk, ahogy most hátrahőkölnek a képzett küzdősport-rajongók, de megnyugtatunk mindenkit: a két kiemelkedő karatéka nem K-1, hanem WKF karate szabályrendszerben mutatja be választott sportáguk szépségeit egy superfight keretein belül.
*​*
*A rendezvényen ugyanis ringbe lép S. Kovács Ádám Világjátékok-győztes, kétszeres VB-ezüstérmes, tizenkétszeres Felnőtt Magyar Bajnok karatéka is, aki a szlovákok többszörös VB-érmes kiválóságával, Klaudio Farmadinnal csap össze.

A mérkőzésnek nincs különösebb tétje - leginkább a karate népszerűsítését szolgálja. 
Ennek ellenére parádés meccsre számíthatunk, hiszen a kétszer 2 perces fight-ban vélhetően az összes látványos és hatékony karate-elem szerephez jut a karatékák repertoárjából. 
A gyakorlásra pedig nagy szükség van, hiszen Ádám éppen a május elején, Athénban sorra kerülő WKF Európa-bajnokságra való felkészülés felénél tart.

- Egyre jobb formában érzem magam - nagyon sokat dolgozunk a sikerért. Március közepétől már napi két edzéssel készül a magyar felnőtt válogatott a lett Andris Vasiljevs vezetőedző irányítása alatt. Azt gondolom, a versenyen bármi lehet...
- Amikor megtudtuk, hogy Te is fellépsz az It’s Showtime rendezvényen, nem igen tudtuk hova tenni... S. Kovács Ádám K-1-harcos lesz?!?! 
- Nem erről van szó. A rendezvény szervezői néhány hete kerestek meg, és kértek fel arra, hogy lépjek ringbe a gálán. Óriási elismerés ez számomra, hiszen ez azt jelenti, hogy én és a WKF karate bír olyan elismeréssel, amely nemcsak a karate iránt fogékony küzdősport-rajongók érdeklődését keltheti fel a szereplésem. Gondoljunk bele, a K-1-ért lelkesedők most egy semi-contact meccsel találkoznak, és ha minden igaz, nagyon várják a találkozót.

- Ha jól értem, akkor ezek szerint nem K-1 szabályrendszerben küzdesz meg az ellenfeleddel.
- Egy WKF karate szabályrendszerben futtatott superfightot vívok Klaudio Farmadinnal, aki egy remek szlovák karatéka, és kiváló eredményekkel büszkélkedhet. A súlykülönbség miatt még sohasem küzdöttünk egymás ellen versenykörülmények között, úgyhogy nagyon várom a mérkőzést! Edzéseken már többször megvívtuk a csatáinkat, úgyhogy nagyjából tudom, mire számíthatok. Egy biztos: én győzni szeretnék!

- Mennyire illeszthető be az Eb-re való felkészülésedbe a szombati összecsapás?
- Azt gondolom, a karate és én is csak nyerhetek a szombati gálával! Izgatott vagyok, mert nekem ez igazi, különleges élmény lesz, ami kikapcsolódást és feltöltődést okoz. Ez most nagyon fontos! Ilyen mérkőzésre még nem volt példa a pályafutásomban, ezért őszintén örülök annak, hogy ringbe léphetek a rendezvényen.

- Nem hagyhatom ki: egyszer elképzelhető, hogy akár K-1 szabályrendszerben is láthatunk küzdeni?
- Két-három évig még biztosan a WKF karate lesz az a küzdősport, ami kitölti a mindenapjaimat. Egyébként nagyon szeretem a K-1-et, és a szakmeberek azt mondják: lenne mit keresnem ebben a szakágban. A technikai képzettség, a gyorsasság és a kreativitás ugyanis itt is nagy szerepet játszik egy-egy fight eldöntésében.

- Az Olvasó a cikk végén azt a fotót látja, amin Te a Harcművészek az Egészséges Gyerekekért Mozgalom plakátja előtt állsz. Elmondod, miért a háttér? 
- Eddig is, és a jövőben is támogatok minden olyan kezdeményezést, amit jónak és 
- hasznosnak találok. Nagyon örülök, hogy vannak olyan kezdeményezések, amiket segíthetek a nevemmel és az eredményeimmel. 
Remélem, ez most is így történik... 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Történelni kyokushin karate Eb hazánkban*
*2010. 04. 16. 16.21*


* <RIGHT> *




*Az első közös ifjúsági és junior kyokushin karate Európa-bajnokságnak ad otthont szombaton Szentes.*


A Dr. Papp László Sportcsarnokban 10 órakor kezdődő eseményre kilenc szervezet versenyzői érkeznek, ami a szervező Brezovai Sándor szerint azért örömteli, mert az egykor egységes kyokushin szakágat ma már a világban 20-25 különböző szervezet égisze alatt lehet űzni.
Brezovai hozzátette, a magyar válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként kiemelkedő hazai szereplést remél, elsősorban szentesi tanítványaitól: Lantos Leheltől, Bagi Alexandrától, Bende Vivientől, Láng Lillától, valamint Brezovai Botondtól aranyérmet, Rapi Balázstól és Kurucsai Róberttől pedig fináléba jutást vár.
Az Eb-t követően vasárnap bonyolítja le - 120 indulóval - a Magyar Karate Szakszövetség a felnőtt knock-down és kata (formagyakorlat) országos bajnokságot. Emellett ezen a napon diákolimpia is lesz a szentesi sportcsarnokban, csaknem 300 gyerek verseng majd az érmekért.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*Bronzérmet nyert Sastin Marianna*
2010. 04. 15. 18.31

 <RIGHT> 





*Sastin Marianna bronzérmet szerzett az 59 kg-os kategóriában a bakui birkózó Európa-bajnokság csütörtöki versenynapján.*


A tavalyi világbajnokságon is harmadik magyar sportoló a bronzmeccsen három menetben győzte le az orosz Natalija Szmirnovát.

Sastin - a viadal honlapja alapján - az első két percet 1-0-ra elbukta, a folytatás azonban jobban sikerült neki: a második menetet 4-0-ra, míg a harmadikat 3-0-ra megnyerte, így megszerezte a magyar csapat első érmét a bakui kontinensviadalon.

A 26 éves csepeli birkózó a nap során előbb a svéd Mia Sandra Nilssont, majd a német Yvonne Michaela Englich Heest győzte le két, illetve három menetben, aztán az elődöntőben két szakaszban kikapott a bolgár Tajbe Juszeintől, aki utóbb ezüstérmes lett.

*Eredmények:
59 kg:*

1. Sona Ahmadli (azeri)
2. Tajbe Juszein (bolgár)
*3. SASTIN MARIANNA* és Meryem Selloum Fatah (francia)

* a döntőben:
*Ahmadli-Juszein 2-0 (3-0, 4-0)

* a bronzmérkőzésen*:

*SASTIN-Szmirnova 2-1* (0-1, 4-0, 3-0)

Pénteken két magyar lesz érdekelt a 10 órakor kezdődő programban: az 55 kilós Barka Emese és a 63 kg-os Szerencse Mónika lép szőnyegre. A 48 és 72 kilósok közdelmeire magyar induló nélkül kerül sor.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 17)

*BIRKÓZÁS *
Világbajnokunk márciusi mintájában találtak anabolikus szteroidot. Kérik a B-próbát​*Pozitív A-tesztje miatt nem áll rajthoz Kiss*







*A 96 kg magyar világbajnoka, Kiss Balázs – doppinghasználat gyanúja miatt – nem vett részt a mai, utolsó mérlegelésén és sorsolásán, így az is biztos, hogy nem áll rajthoz a baki Európa-bajnokságon. *​<!-- .cikkhead --><TABLE class=cikkkeptable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD>​</TD></TR><TR><TD class=cikkepalairas></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A birkózószövetség hivatalos honlapjának tájékoztatása szerint a hivatalos értesítést, hogy a sportoló A-tesztje pozitív eredményt hozott, a magyar szövetség az utolsó pillanatban kapta meg a nemzetközitől, illetve a Magyar Antidopping Csoporttól.

A doppingvizsgálat a hírek szerint anabolikus szteroid használatát mutatta ki Kissnél. A mintát márciusban vették a magyar sportolótól.

A szövetség vezetői – akárcsak maga a versenyző – értetlenül állnak a hír előtt. Természetesen kérni fogják az ellenőrző B-próbát, és jogászok segítségével készülnek fel az ilyenkor szükséges procedúrára.

A mai nap – a mostani rossz hír ellenére – remekül sikerült a magyar csapatnak, amely *három súlycsoportban is bronzéremmel zárt a kontinensviadalon.*


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 18)

*Profi ökölvívás: Stieglitz látványos meccsen védte meg világbajnoki címét*


*Küzdelmes, egyes külföldi beszámolók szerint kifejezetten látványos mérkőzésen védte meg WBO nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoki címét Robert Stieglitz.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->A szombat esti magdeburgi profi gála egyik főmérkőzésén az S.E.S. promóció színeiben versenyző Stieglitz honfitársával, a szintén német Eduard Gutknechtel nézett farkasszemet (érdekesség, hogy korábban mindkét öklöző legyőzte Balzsay Károlyt).

Az összecsapást a címvédő kezdte jobban, de a veretlen universumos kihívó meglepően bátor ellentámadásaival jelezte, nincs szándékában az áldozati bárány szerepébe bújni. Az idő múlásával Stieglitz a tőle megszokott stílust elővéve egyre nagyobb nyomás alá helyezte veretlen riválisát, de Gutknecht még ekkor is képes volt fellángolásokra.

A záró, 12. menetben Stieglitz nagy energiákat mozgósítva megpróbálta kiütni ellenfelét, azonban ez nem sikerült, és következhetett a pontozás. A döntnökök végül egyhangúan (119:108, 117:111, 117:110 arányban) az orosz születésű Stieglitzet látták jobbnak, aki ezzel a sikerrel másodízben védte meg a tavaly augusztusban Budapesten megszerzett világbajnoki övét.
​*Profi ökölvívás: Bedák Pál pontozással hozta 7. mérkőzését*


*Egyhangú pontozással abszolválta profi karrierje 7. mérkőzését Bedák Pál.*

​<!-- .cikkhead -->A 24 éves, Pimpa becenevű bunyós a szombat esti magdeburgi Universum-gála kora esti programjában húzott kesztyűt, ellenfele pedig a mexikói Edgar Jiménez (8–3–1, 6 K. O.) volt a 6 menetesre kiírt légsúlyú találkozón.

A korábbi amatőr klasszis, a hivatásosok között Arthur Grigorian irányításával készülő Bedák a három pontozó egyhangú és egymással megegyező döntése alapján (59–55) csupán egy menetet veszített a nagy ütésváltásokkal tarkított mérkőzésen, és így az összecsapást követően is makulátlan mérleggel rendelkezik.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 21)

*B1 - Nézőcsúcsot várnak Debrecenben*
2010. 04. 21. 11.20


 <RIGHT> 




*Presztízscsatával indul a BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság – „B” csoportjának nyitómérkőzése: a tavalyi bajnok Debrecen a válogatottal csaknem megegyező Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel együttesét fogadja április 25-én, vasárnap 17 órától a Debrecen Pláza földszintjén felállításra kerülő ringben.*


9:5-os győri győzelemmel zárult az április 17-én, Győrben megrendezett Gladiator BC-Spartak Komarno BoxingONE Liga 5. szezonjának első összecsapása, így Nagy Zoltán tanítványai két ponttal vezetik az „A” jelű kvartettet. (A négyes tagja még a lengyel Rybnik Boxing és a cseh Prostejov BC gárdája is.) 
A „B” csoport nyitómérkőzésén színvonalas ütközetekre van kilátás, az elsősorban saját nevelésű bunyósokra építő tavalyi bajnok DVSC a válogatottakkal teletűzdelt Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel együttesét látja vendégül vasárnap 17 órától a Debrecen Pláza földszintjén felállításra kerülő ringben. (A két magyar együttes mellett még a szlovák KO Galánta és a Kosovo BC tagja a csoportnak.)

- Tudom, nagyon nehéz mérkőzés elé nézünk, de úgy gondolom, ha mindent beleadunk és a szerencse is mellénk áll, akár szoros eredményt is produkálhatunk a magyar válogatottal szinte megegyező ellenféllel szemben – jelentette ki a debreceni klubtulajdonos, Szabó Sándor. A szakvezető elmondta, a DVSC-t az idei versenykiírásban is elsősorban saját nevelésű bunyósok képviselik, ám egy-két esetben kivételt tesznek. – Kellemes kényszer, hogy az ifjúsági vb-re induló nemzeti válogatottba három öklözőt is adunk, így Török János (60kg) nem meccselhet vasárnap. A helyére megyén belül igazolunk, a hajdúsámsoniak olimpikonja, Varga Miklós lép ringbe könnyűsúlyban.

Szabó Sándor nyilvánosságra hozta a csapat vasárnapi keretét is, nagy meglepetést nem tartalmaz a DVSC társulatának névsora. A csapatérdekből pehelysúlyban indul az 51 kilogrammos olimpikon, Kalucza Norbert, aki bárkit képes elkapni 57 kilogrammban is. Könnyűsúlyban a már említett Varga Miklós, 64 kilogrammban a korábbi háromszoros magyar bajnok, Kertész Henrik kap lehetőséget, míg 69 kilogrammban a csupa szív Rácz Krisztián képviseli a cíviseket. A 75 kilogramm az újdonsült felnőtt ob-győztes Móna Imréé, 81 kilóban a harcos Széll Tamás, 91 kilogrammban pedig a laza izomzatú, nagy ütő Deél Szabolcs veszi fel a harcot.

A debreceniek ragaszkodnak a jól bevált helyszínhez, ezúttal is a helyi Pláza földszintjén felállítandó ringben fogadják ellenfelüket. A Győr elleni BoxingONE Liga döntőn 1200-an bíztatták a Deél-Rácsai-tanítványokat, de Szabó Sándor bízik benne, hogy vasárnap még többen követik figyelemmel a bombaerős rivális elleni presztízscsatát.

Míg tavaly a Vasas öklözői vendégjátékosként erősítették a kecskeméti gárdát, addig az idei kiírásban már névvel is jelen van az ifj. Süllős Gyula támogatta egylet, amely Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel néven vesz részt a „B” csoport küzdelmeiben. A csapatot alkotó sportolók névsorát elnézve kijelenthető, a kiírás egyik esélyesét tisztelhetjük személyükben: az idei szezont három „A” kategóriás tornagyőzelemmel nyitó Bacskai Balázs, az olimpiai 5. Szellő Imre és az Eb-bronzérmes Darmos József egyaránt a Bacskai-Konkoly edződuó rendelkezésére áll.

- Egészséges izgalom van a csapatban a debreceni mérkőzés előtt – jelentette ki a Vasas csapatát trenírozó egykori Eb-ezüstérmes, Bacskai Imre. – Remek együttes a DVSC, nem véletlenül nyerték meg a tavalyi kiírást. Nagyon jó mérkőzésre számítok, mindent megteszünk a győzelemért. S el ne felejtsem: gratulálok a MÖSZ elnökségébe nemrég beválasztott Szabó Sándornak!
Az angyalföldi-kecskeméti vegyescsapat trénere taktikai okokból nem hozta nyilvánosságra Debrecenben ringbe lépő együttesének névsorát. Felvetésünkre, miszerint a válogatottak, Ráth Miklós, Mihály János, Bacskai Balázs, Szellő Imre, Darmos József biztosan meccselnek, Bacskai mester egy félmosoly kíséretében válaszolt: – Jók a tippek, de az is előfordulhat, hogy az említettek közül mégsem lesz ott mindenki. Viszont azt is kijelenthetem, lesz egy-két meglepetés az összeállításban.

*A DVSC csapata:*
57kg: Kalucza Norbert
60kg: Varga Miklós
64kg: Kertész Henrik
69kg: Rácz Krisztián
75kg: Móna Imre
81kg: Széll Tamás
91kg: Deél Szabolcs

*A Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel gárdáját a következő ökölvívók* *alkothatják:*
57 kg: Ráth Miklós
60kg: Mihály János
64 kg: Pekanov Tamás
69 kg: Bacskai Balázs 
75kg: Baranyi Richárd vagy Kovács József
81 kg: Szellő Imre vagy Baranyai Richárd
91 kg: Darmos József vagy Szellő Imre

A DVSC- Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel BoxingONE Championship csapatmérkőzés *április 25-én, vasárnap 17 órától a Debrecen Pláza földszintjén kerül megrendezésre. *A rendezők szeretettel várnak minden érdeklődőt, a belépés ingyenes!​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 21)

*Tizenhárom magyarral rajtol a cselgáncs Eb*
2010. 04. 21. 10.08


 <RIGHT> 




*Csütörtöktől vasárnapig 13 cselgáncsozó képviseli a magyar színeket a bécsi Európa-bajnokságon, tőlük három érmet vár a hazai szakvezetés.*

A 14 súlycsoportból csak egyben - női +78 kg-ban - nem lesz magyar, mivel az eredetileg 70 kg-os Joó Abigél feljebb lépésével immár az általában betöltetlen 78 kg sem "lyukas". A KSI kétszeres Világkupa-győztese mellett éremesélyekkel lép tatamira a Ferry Dusika Csarnokban a 66 kg-ban címvédő Ungvári Miklós, a 70 kg-osok világranglistájának második helyén álló, tavaly vb-ezüstérmes Mészáros Anett, valamint a világ- és Európa-bajnoki harmadik Karakas Hedvig (57) is.

A vasárnapi zárónapon a csapatversenyekre kerül sor, a tavaly Miskolcon diadalmaskodott magyar férfi válogatott - amelyben ezúttal a második vonal kap bizonyítási lehetőséget - címvédőként száll harcba. A női együttes létszámhiány miatt nem vesz részt a csapatok küzdelmeiben.

Az izlandi vulkánkitörés okozta közlekedési fennakadások miatt az oroszok, a portugálok, valamint az angliai edzőtáborból érkező bolgárok, litvánok, szlovénok és britek is busszal mennek Bécsbe. A kaukázusi országok várhatóan különgéppel oldják meg az utazást, míg az európai szövetséget vezető Szergej Szolovejcsik vonattal indult el vasárnap Moszkvából, majd kedden reggel autóba ült át Pozsonyban.

A sportág történetének 59. Eb-jén - melynek díszvendége Vlagyimir Putyin orosz kormányfő lesz -* 45 ország 305 dzsúdósa jelezte részvételét.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Rózsa két bajnoki aranya*


*A Fight Team SE világbajnoka jó formában van a közelgő Európa-<WBR>bajnokság előtt.*


Párját ritkító módon, két egymást követő hét végén szerzett országos magyar bajnoki címet *Rózsa Gábor*, a _Nyíregyházi Fight Team SE_ világbajnok és kétszeres Európa-<WBR>bajnok _kyokushin karate_ mestere. Április 10–én, a Magyar Kyokushin karate Szervezet nyílt bajnokságán, a _Szolnok Kupán_ végzett az élen a 70 kilósok között, az elmúlt hét végén pedig a másik szövetség szentesi knock-<WBR>down bajnokságán állhatott a dobogó legfelső fokára. Egy hét leforgása alatt két aranyat nyerni ilyen kemény küzdősportágban igen elismerésre méltó produkció.

*Ipponokkal nyert Szolnokon*
– Ilyen közeli két versenyen még nem indultam, ám ez nem okozott gondot, főként azért, mert a szolnoki bajnokságon nem sérültem meg – kezdte visszapillantását *Rózsa Gábor*. –

_Szolnokon_ három _mérkőzést_ kellett vívnom, kettőt ipponnal, egyet wasari (félpont) nyertem. _Szentesen_ talán tisztábban dolgoztam, az első két _mérkőzésem_ könnyű volt, mindkettő fél perc alatt véget ért. Az elődöntőben a válogatott és nemrégiben horvát bajnokságot nyert *Papp László* ellen újra iponnal sikerült nyernem. A döntőben *Gál Csabát* egy belharcos akcióval sikerült megfognom, és ez a wasari jelentette a bajnoki címet.

*Törésben is remekelt*
*Rózsa Gábor* formájáról sokat elárul, hogy mindkét bajnokságon őt választották meg a legtechnikásabb férfi versenyzőnek, sőt a szentesi versenyen súlycsoportjában a legeredményesebb törésgyakorlatot is az 5. danos *Shihan Bencze Antal* tanítványa mutatta be 11 deszkával.
Ezek igen biztatóak a június elején, a spanyolországi Logronoban rendezendő _Európa-<WBR>bajnokságra_.

– Ez a két bajnokság jó gyakorlás volt a közelgő _Európa-<WBR>bajnokságra_. Úgy érzem, jó úton haladok, technikailag még összeszedettebben küzdöttem és egyre jobban sikerült összehangolnom a kézzel és lábbal indított akcióimat.

– Sikerült higgadtan bunyózni, és a megfelelő pillanatig várni a támadások indításával. Az _Európa-<WBR>bajnokságig_ még van tennivaló, Longronoban még felszabadultabban kell majd versenyeznem, hogy sikerüljön megszerezni a harmadik kontinensbajnoki címemet – vélekedett *Rózsa Gábor*.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 22)

*Padlóra küldik a szupersztárt*

*A szupersztárnak számító Shane Mosley eddigi karrierje során mindössze egyszer került padlóra. Az elkövető a néhai Vernon Forrest. *
​
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HfDN87pmKxQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HfDN87pmKxQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="240" height="170"></embed></object>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 24)

*Cselgáncs: Európa-bajnok Mészáros Anett!*
2010. 04. 23. 19.09

<RIGHT> 




*Aranyérmet szerzett Mészáros Anett a 70 kg-os súlycsoportban a bécsi cselgáncs Európa-bajnokság pénteki versenynapján.*

A tavaly világbajnoki második dzsúdós negyedik mérkőzésén, a döntőben a korábbi Eb-győztes szlovén Rasa Srakával nézett farkasszemet, aki 2-1-re vezetett kettejük között, és legutóbbi összecsapásukon is ő győzött a 2009-es tuniszi Világkupa-versenyen. A 30 évesen a legrutinosabbak közé tartozó rivális még a 2003-as düsseldorfi Eb-n diadalmaskodott, 2005-ben bronzérmes lett a kairói vb-n, emellett összesen 23 érmet gyűjtött a Vk-viadalokon.

Kettejük negyedik összecsapásának elején csak egy intés történt az ellenfél kárára, majd 2:20 perc elteltével a magyar ippont érően dobta el riválisát, a bírók meg is adták, ám Mészáros hiába ünnepelt, végül ugyanis az ítéletet visszavonták. Ami késett, nem múlott: mindössze tíz mp-cel később egyértelmű volt Mészáros látványos válldobása, amellyel immár valóban véget vetett a küzdelemnek.

*A Honvéd-Kipszer 22 éves versenyzője a magyar cselgáncssport 12. Európa-bajnoki címét szerezte meg.
*​*
*"Az első dobásom nem kinn indult, de a bírók nem látták ipponnak - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek. - Sebaj, megünnepeltettem magam, aztán folytattam tovább a meccset. A második dobás után ravasz módon az ellenfelem is örült, de én csak azt kiabáltam, hogy ippon, ippon, és úgy is lett. Vannak ezek a tréfás technikák, amikor úgy néz ki, mintha az övé lenne a mozdulat, de egyértelműen az enyém volt. Köszönöm a segítséget mindenkinek, a szurkolóknak és főként edzőmnek, Toncs Péternek. Az ő irányításával nagyon feljavult a teljesítményem, és végre elértem azt, amire olyan rég vágytam már: világversenyt nyertem!"

Toncs Péter megkönnyebbülten értékelt:
* "Az első ippon tényleg nem volt meg, de a második annál inkább. Egy hetet öregedtem..."*

* Az eddigi magyar Európa-bajnokok (12):*​*​*Tuncsik József (63 kg, 1976, Kijev)
Csák József (60 kg, 1986, Belgrád)
Hajtós Bertalan (71 kg, 1986, Belgrád)
Tolnai László (open, 1990, Frankfurt)
Nagy Zsuzsa (65 kg, 1991, Prága)
Csősz Imre (open, 1995, Birmingham)
Hajtós Bertalan (81 kg, 1998, Oviedo)
Ungvári Miklós (66 kg, 2002, Maribor)
Braun Ákos (73 kg, 2005, Rotterdam)
Hadfi Dániel (100 kg, 2007, Belgrád)
Ungvári Miklós (66 kg, 2009, Tbiliszi)
*Mészáros Anett (70 kg, 2010, Bécs)*


*Ungvári révén megvan a második bronz*
2010. 04. 23. 17.45 

 <RIGHT> 




*A 73 kg-os Ungvári Attila bronzérmet nyert a bécsi cselgáncs Európa-bajnokság pénteki versenynapján.*


A ceglédiek büszkesége ötödik mérkőzésén a tavaly vb-harmadik, 2008-ban Európa-bajnok belga Dirk van Tichelttel szállt szembe a bronzéremért, akitől kikapott eddigi egyetlen találkozójukon tavaly, a moszkvai Grand Slam-viadalon. Riválisa igencsak ráijesztett, mivel 2:09 perc elteltével ippont dobott a magyaron, amelyet nemsokára vazaarira csökkentettek a bírók. A Karvaly becenévre hallgató, 21 éves magyar tíz másodperccel a vége előtt egy bravúros dobással kiegyenlített, így jöhetett a háromperces hosszabbítás.

Ebben a combsérüléssel küszködő Ungvári 1:07 percnél éppen a tatamin kívül hajította el a belgát, aki egyre kétségbeesettebben hadakozott. A bírók húsz másodperc múlva összedugták a fejüket, ám ekkor még "megkegyelmeztek" neki, ám újabb 24 mp múlva már megintették a magyart dzsudogijánál fogva földre húzó van Ticheltet.

A csütörtöki két ezüst és egy bronz után Ungvári a magyar küldöttség negyedik érmét szerezte meg az 59. dzsúdós kontinenstornán.

* "Igazságos volt, amikor az elején az ippont lemeszelték vazaarira, de talán annyit sem ért a belga akciója"* - elevenítette fel a bronzcsatát Ungvári az MTI-nek. "A vége felé éreztem, hogy fárad, igyekeztem ezt kihasználni, ebben óriási segítség volt a közönség, ugyanis sok ceglédi eljött Bécsbe szurkolni. Edzőm, Bíró Tamás a hosszabbításban azt tanácsolta, hogy próbáljam bal kézzel elkapni van Ticheltet, aki ekkorra már tényleg elkészült az erejével. Mivel azonban nagy név, nem intették meg elsőre, csak amikor már elkerülhetetlen volt. Csodálatosan érzem magam."

*A nap zárómeccsén Mészáros Anett lép tatamira a 70 kg fináléjában.*

* 

*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>

​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 24)

*Cselgáncs Eb - Joó Abigél aranyérmes*
2010. 04. 24. 20.13

<RIGHT>





*A 78 kg-os Joó Abigél aranyérmet nyert a bécsi cselgáncs Európa-bajnokság szombati versenynapján.*


Az idén 70-ből 78 kg-ba felment KSI-versenyző negyedik mérkőzésén - a fináléban - a világbajnoki címvédő holland Marhinde Verkerkkel csapott össze, kettejük első találkozóján.

A rutinos ellenfél egyfolytában kiemeléssel próbálkozott, ám nem talált fogást a magyaron, aki mindössze harmadik nemzetközi versenyét vívta ebben a súlycsoportban. Egy-egy intés után, 2:42 perc elteltével Pánczél Gábor tanítványa jukót érően vitte földre egy fejjel alacsonyabb riválisát, aki óriási hajrába kezdett, de 8 másodperccel a vége előtt ismét "beleszaladt" egy jukóba, így biztossá volt a magyar diadal.

*"Mi tagadás, elfáradtam a végére - nyilatkozta Joó elcsigázottan *az MTI-nek. - Új vagyok a 78 kilóban, nem ismerem az ellenfeleket, a holland lányról sem tudtam semmit.

Sosem láttam dzsúdózni, edzőm megnézte az előző meccsét, az alapján dolgoztuk ki a taktikát. A hajrában már csak az előnyöm megtartására törekedtem, de Gábor bíztatott, hogy el tudom dobni Verkerket, és úgy is lett."
*A 19 éves Joó a magyar küldöttség hatodik érmét - köztük a második aranyat - szerezte meg az osztrák fővárosban, egyben ő a magyar dzsúdósport 13. Európa-bajnoka.*
A nap utolsó mérkőzésén Bor Barna lép tatamira a +100 kg fináléjában.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*Bokszoljon világbajnokokkal!*
2010. 04. 24. 23.16

<RIGHT> 


*Miló Viktória után Faragó Beatrix is a Gilda Max edzője lett. Miló Viki a Flóriánban és a Récsei Centerben tart edzéseket, Faragó Beatrix a nemrég megnyílt ötödik fitnessteremben, az Allee Bevásárlóközpont legfelső emeletén várja mindazokat, akik egy kimerítő bokszedzésen szeretnének részt venni.*


Ezeken az edzéseken a lányok szívesen látnak mindenkit, akit érdekel egy kicsit a boksz világa, de nem feltétlenül versenyszerűen szeretnének sportolni, hanem akár szabadidőben, a kondíció megőrzéséhez van szükségük egy kimerítő testmozgásra, vagy éppen a télen felszedett felesleget szeretnék ledobni a nyári napozás előtt. Lehetőség van csoportos edzésekre, de személyi edzőként is kérhetik világbajnokaink segítségét.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 25)

*PROFI ÖKÖLVÍVÁS *
*Carl Froch elleni sikerével a dán életben tartotta reményeit a Szuperhatok tornáján*

*Kessler visszaszerezte a világbajnoki övet*

*Mikkel Kessler elhódította a Bokszvilágtanács (WBC) nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoki címét! A dán Herningben pontozással győzött Carl Froch ellen, elvéve ezzel a brit veretlenségét. Ennél is fontosabb azonban, hogy életben maradtak reményei a Szuperhatok vetélkedésében.*

Mikkel Kessler elhódította a Bokszvilágtanács (WBC) nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoki címét! A dán Herningben pontozással győzött a Carl Froch ellen, elvéve ezzel a brit veretlenségét. Ennél is fontosabb azonban, hogy életben maradtak reményei a Szuperhatok vetélkedésében. 

*A Szuperhatok 5. gáláján a dániai Herningben a címvédő Carl Froch (26–0–0, 20) és a kihívó Mikkel Kessler (43–2–0, 32)* is nyíltan kezdett – stílusuk alapján ez nem jelentett meglepetést. A dán nem tudott bebújni a bajnok feltartó balegyenesei mögé, mégis aktívabb volt a hazai ringben.
A 3. menet végére „üzemi hőmérsékleten" küzdöttek a felek, ez alapján inkább Kessler első szándékú bunyója ért többet Froch kontrabokszánál. A 4. menetben a brit addigi legjobb menetét produkálta, néhány ütése betalált.
Az 5. menetet Froch eredményes horgokkal kezdte, parázs ütésváltás alakult ki, Kessler padlóra is került, de Michael Albert Griffin mérkőzésvezető nem látott okot a számolásra. A brit azért elvitte a menetet. Hiába rohamozott a dán, Froch el-ellépett, kontrái egyre inkább bejöttek.
A találkozó felénél döntetlenszagú volt az állás. 
A 7. és 8. menetre Froch mintha lassult volna – vagy taktikai okokból vett vissza. A „Viking harcos” ment előre, nyílt sisakos adok-kapok folyt a szorítóban, igaz, az ütések nagy része pontatlan volt. Szilaj, angolszász küzdelmet hozott a 9. menet, Kessler halvány fölényével. A kihívó bal szemöldöke erősen vérzett a 10. menetben, ekkor már alkaros ütések és tenyeresek is elcsattantak.
Az utolsó két felvonásra elfáradtak a felek, kevés tiszta ütés volt, még ez is Kesslernek kedvezett.

*Összességében a pontozók is így látták, 117:111, 115:113 és 116:112 arányban a dánt hozták ki győztesnek, ezzel ismét ő lett a WBC nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoka.* ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*Varga Sándor a legjobb tizenhat között Bakuban*
2010. 04. 26. 22.43 


 <RIGHT> 




*A második, hétfői versenynapon három magyar versenyző volt érdekelt az azeri fővárosban, Bakuban zajló ifjúsági világbajnokságon. A maratoni versenynap alatt összesen hetvenkét pár lépett ringbe a kvalifikációs eseményen.*


A 17 éves debreceni Kiss Roland (48KG) kortársa, a szintén 1993-as születésű ausztrál Jackson Woods ellen lépett szorítóba. Ellenfele megnyerte hazája korosztályos bajnokságát, és a felnőttek között is negyeddöntős volt, egy szoros mérkőzésen maradt alul a későbbi bajnokkal szemben.

Az első menetben az ausztrál versenyző szerezte meg az első találatot, és sajnos nagyon elhúzott a magyar ökölvívótól az első három perc végére, amely 7:0-ás Woods előnnyel zárult, amely demoralizálta a debreceni fiút, és a harmadik felvonás végére az ausztrál ökölvívó nagy fölénnyel diadalmaskodott.

A hétfői napon másodikként a debreceni Török János (60KG) volt érdekelt, akinek ellenfele a tatai edzőtáborból jól ismert egy évvel fiatalabb francia Laid Douadi volt, aki az Agalarov emlékversenyen ezüst-, míg a hagyományos brandenburgi tornán bronzérmet szerzett idén. Az első menetben a francia versenyző 3:1-es vezetésre tett szert, amelyet a második három percben tovább növelt, és folyamatosan távolodott a pontkülönbség a két versenyző között. A harmadik menetben Török János mindent megpróbált, de a győzelemhez sajnos ez kevés volt, és sajnos minden pontozónál vereséget szenvedett.

A harmadik ringbe lépő magyar, a KSI ifjúsági Eb-ezüstérmes versenyzője, Varga Sándor (91KG) volt, aki a szupernehézsúlyból lefogyasztó kínai Liu Csun-jü ellen jó esélyekkel készülődhetett. Szerencsére a magyar fiú nem okozott csalódást, és az 1:1-es döntetlennel záruló első menet után a másodikban átvette az irányítást, és a végén 5:2-es pontozással diadalmaskodott ázsiai ellenfele fölött. A legjobb nyolc közé jutásért igen nehéz ellenféllel kerül szembe a 18 éves magyar fiú, ugyanis az orosz Alekszandr Ivanov ellen kell bizonyítania.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 27)

*B1  a DVSC nyerte az eddigi legjobb mérkőzést*
2010. 04. 26. 20.59


 <RIGHT> 




*A BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság vasárnap este Debrecenben folytatódott. A „B” csoport nyitómeccsén a helyi DVSC a Vasas-Süllős és a KSC-Btel közös csapatát fogadta.*


Hat jelenlegi országos bajnok, három olimpikon, és megannyi magyar szinten klasszis bokszoló lépett szorítóba a Debrecen Plazában. Az eddigi legkomolyabb küzdelem, amit a B1 liga történetében megrendeztek.
A bajnokságban igen rutinos DVSC otthonába az a Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel vegyescsapat látogatott, amely papíron ugyan erősebb erőkből áll, ám mivel a fővárosiak idén először vesznek részt csapatszervezőként B1-ben, kiegyenlített erőviszonyok, igazi ki-ki meccs várt a közönségre. A mérkőzéseket az alábbi sorrendben rendezték meg.

*DVSC - Vasas-Süllős-KSB-Btel*
* 
57 kg: Kalucza Norbert – Ráth Miklós 
81 kg: Széll Tamás – Szellő Imre 
60 kg: Varga Miklós – Mihály János 
69 kg: Görbics Gábor – Bacskai Balázs 
64 kg: Kertész Henrik – Varjú György 
91 kg: Deél Szabolcs – Darmos József 
75 kg: Móna Imre – Vass Tamás*

Ha a papírformát nézzük, akkor 4 küzdelem esetén a vendég, háromnál a hazaiak számítottak favoritnak, vagyis DVSC-nek valamelyik súlycsoportban meglepetést kellett okoznia a csapatbajnoki győzelemhez. Logikusan végignézve a párokat, itthon Szellő Imre (81 kg), Bacskai Balázs (69 kg) és Darmos József (91 kg) verhetetlenek, így az 57 kg-ot kellett behúzniuk a hazaiaknak, ám a képlet csak leírva ilyen egyszerű. Tudni kell, hogy Kalucza Norbert saját súlya fölött kettővel lép ringbe a B1 ligában, ahol egy rutinos pehelysúlyú, az elmúlt két OB ezüstérmese, a válogatott Ráth Miklós várta. Azt is fontos megjegyezni, hogy Kalucza és Ráth legutóbbi B1 összecsapása során a debreceniek olimpikonja, nem egészen egy menet alatt vereséget szenvedett a Vasas-Süllős kiválóságától.
Vasárnap viszont teljesen más volt a forgatókönyv! Kalucza hihetetlen elánnal, végég extázisban küzdte végig a három menetet, folyamatosan őrölte fel riválisát. Az első menet még kiegyenlített volt, a másodikban Kalucza észlelhető fölénybe került, majd az utolsó felvonásban szinte felbillent a pálya a hazai ökölvívó javára, sőt, már-már feladásra kényszerítette ellenfelét. Kalucza Norbert az év egyik legjobb itthoni amatőr ökölvívó mérkőzésén megérdemelten nyert, s a végső győzelem szempontjából igen fontos két pontot hozott a DVSC-nek. (2:0) 
81 kg-ban az itthoni egyeduralkodó Szellő Imre (KSC-Btel) Széll Tamás (DVSC) ellen meccselt. Az olimpiai 5. helyezett klasszis lazán bokszolt az első menetben, majd a másodikban növelte a nyomást ellenfelén. Látszott a harmadik menet elején, hogy Szellő el akarja dönteni a mérkőzést, amikor bevitt egy óriási jobbegyenest. Deél István, a DVSC edzője ekkor látta elérkezettnek, hogy kivegye tanítványát a küzdelemből. (2:2) 
60 kg-ban két regnáló bajnok csapott össze. A tavaly decemberi OB-n Mihály János egy súllyal lejjebb szerzett aranyérmet, míg Varga Miklós ebben a súlyban gyűjtötte be az 5. felnőtt aranyát. Nagy küzdelem volt a két válogatott között, ahol Varga megérdemelten nyerte a mérkőzést. (4:2) 
69 kg-ban az ökölvívó válogatottnál is számításba vett, amúgy kick-boksz válogatott Görbics Gábor várt a magyar boksz egyik legfényesebb csillagára, Bacskai Balázsra (Vasas-Süllős).
Igen látványos mérkőzés kerekedett a két bunyós csatájából, Görbics végig ment előre, de ellenfele bizonyította klasszisát, ha kellett elmozogva, ha kellett, közelharcban akasztotta meg riválisa támadásait. Bacskai győzelme egy pillanatig sem forgott veszélyben, azonban Görbics végig nagy koncentrációra kényszerítette őt. (4:4)

A Kertész Henrik – Varjú György meccsen (64 kg) adva volt a feladat a kecskeméti Varjú számára, hogy az első mérkőzésen elvesztett 2 pontot visszaszerezze a vendégeknek. Ám hiába küzdött jól az első menetben, a második elején megsérült a bal keze (hüvelykujj), így bíztató kezdet után, még mielőtt kialakultak volna az erőviszonyok, kénytelen volt feladni a küzdelmet. (6:4) Kertész a győztes meccs után bejelentette visszavonulását, s a továbbiakban edzőként fogja szolgálni a magyar ökölvívást. 
91 kg-ban Darmos József és Deél Szabolcs csapott össze. Az első menetben a fiatal debreceni jól harcolt, de aztán a másodikban a válogatott klasszis Darmos erődemonstrációt tartott, elbizonytalanítva a hazai versenyzőt.
Az utolsó menetben Deélre számoltak is, azonban minden dicséretet megérdemel, mert nagyot küzdött, hogy csak pontozással kapjon ki. (6:6) 
Így aztán a 75 kg-ra maradt a döntés. A Móna Imre – Vass Tamás mérkőzés a tavalyi OB döntőjének visszavágója volt, akkor Móna a 3. menetben döntő fölénnyel diadalmaskodott, s lett aranyérmes A két bokszoló iszonyú kemény párharcot vívott, Móna valamivel eredményesebb volt, így annak ellenére győzött, hogy a véghajrában Vass meg is rendítette a debreceni fiatalt. Igen szoros mérkőzés volt, talán 2-3 találat döntött Móna Imre javára egy olyan meccsen, ahol nagyon megverte egymást a két ökölvívó. (8:6)

Mindent összevetve, az eddigi legszínvonalasabb BoxingONE mérkőzésre került sor Debrecenben. A Debrecen Plazában történtekről a SportKlub televízió csütörtök este (23:15-tól) közel egy órás összefoglalóval jelentkezik.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 28)

*Visszavonul a korábbi nehézsúlyú világbajnok*
2010. 04. 27. 08.41

 <RIGHT> 





* Bejelentette visszavonulását John Ruiz, korábbi nehézsúlyú világbajnok bokszoló.*


A 38 éves amerikai sportoló hétfőn közölte, hogy lezárja 18 éves karrierjét.
Ruiz kétszer hódította el a Boksz Világszövetség (WBA) vb-övét, s összesen 12 világbajnoki címmeccsen lépett szorítóba. Profi pályafutását 44 győzelemmel (ezek közül 30 kiütéssel), 9 vereséggel és egy döntetlennel zárta.
Jövőbeli terveiről azt mondta: családjával Las Vegasból Boston közelébe költözik és nyit egy boksztermet.



*Három a magyar igazság*
2010. 04. 27. 20.17

 <RIGHT> 
*A harmadik versenynapon négy magyar versenyző volt érdekelt az Azerbajdzsánban zajló AIBA Ifjúsági Világbajnokságon, és örömmel jelenthetjük, hogy tartották magukat a mondáshoz, három lett a magyar igazság a nap végére, így összesen már öt ökölvívónk van a legjobb tizenhat között, míg további háromnak még lesz esélye hozzájuk csatlakozni.*

Az első ringbe lépő magyar versenyző Varga Viktor tanítványa, a gyöngyösi Habash Antoine (57KG) volt, aki az első fordulóban erőnyerő volt, míg a legjobb tizenhat közé jutásért a türkmén Aziz Bebitov ellen lépett ringbe. Ellenfele csupán ezüstérmes volt hazája idei ifjúsági bajnokságán, és miután az aranyérmes ökölvívó megsérült, így Bebitov kapott lehetőséget Bakuban.

Az első pontot a türkmén ökölvívó szerezte meg a mérkőzésen, de ezt Habash gyorsan egalizálta, és a menetet végül 4:4-es döntetlennel zárták a felek. Ettől kezdve az történt a ringben, amint Habash akart, szépen gyűjtögette a pontokat, elhúzott 12:5-re, majd elfáradó ellenfelét végül 16:5-tel búcsúztatta. Következő ellenfele a kubai felnőtt bajnokság bronzérmese, Norlan Yera lesz a legjobb nyolc közé jutásért.

A délutáni programban Balogh András tanítványa, a tavalyi ifjúsági Eb-n negyeddöntős szolnoki Bene Gergő (64KG) lépett a kötelek közé a fiatalabb francia Abdel Malik Ladjali ellen, akit szintén jól megismerhetett a tatai edzőtáborban.

Bene Gergő jól kezdte a találkozót, és az első felvonás végére 2:1-es vezetésre tett szert, amelyet tovább növelt a másodikban 4:1-re. A záró felvonásra a képzett magyar versenyző okosan bokszolva 6:1-re győzte le francia ellenfelét. A legjobb tizenhat közé jutásért ő is egy nagyágyú ellen kell, hogy bizonyítson az Ázsia bajnok kazah Meirim Nurszultanov senkinek sem könnyű rivális.

A harmadik ringbe lépő magyar versenyző, Deél István tanítványa, az egyetlen állva maradt debreceni ökölvívó, Szabó Szilárd (69KG) volt, aki egy rendkívül kemény thaiföldi, bizonyos Pitiphong Samphaolon ellen küzdött a legjobb tizenhat közé jutásért.

Az első pontot a magyar versenyző szerezte meg, és a menet végére ezt Szabó Szilárd sikeresen megőrizte. A thaiföldi ökölvívó a második három perc elején rögtön kiegyenlített, de a 17 éves debreceni fiú folyamatosan vezetett, és végül 5:4-re állt a férfias küzdelem. Sajnos a harmadik menetben Samphaolon bizonyította nagy ütőerejét, és kiütötte Szabó Szilárdot, aki így búcsúzott a további küzdelmektől. A mérkőzésből nem sok volt már hátra, és 5:5-ös döntetlenre álltak a felek, a segédpontoknál mindössze egy ponttal vezetett a thaiföldi, megvolt a továbbjutás reális esélye.

Egyik legnagyobb reménységünk, Szántó Imre tanítványa, a Kispest ifjúsági Eb-ezüstérmes ökölvívója, Harcsa Zoltán (75KG) is ringbe lépett a mai napon a rutintalan fehérorosz korosztályos bajnok Andrej Lavruszik ellen.

Már az első három percben is az történt, amit Harcsa Zoltán akart, és ennek 3:1-es magyar vezetés lett a jutalma. A második menetben számoltatott is fehérorosz ellenfelére, és ellépett riválisától 7:2-re, végül pedig 10:3-as Harcsa diadallal zárult a küzdelem. A legjobb nyolc közé jutásért az erős, de nem legyőzhetetlen francia Farrhad Saad lesz az ellenfele, így ő lesz immáron a harmadik gall, akivel honfitársaink szembe kerülnek Bakuban.


*Napi eredmények:*​*​*57KG, 16 közé jutásért: Habash Antoine – Aziz Bebitov (türkmén) 16:5

64KG, 32 közé jutásért: *Bene Gergő* – Abdel Malik Ladjali (francia) 6:1

69KG, 16 közé jutásért:
Pitiphong Samphaolon (thaiföldi) – *Szabó Szilárd kiütés a harmadik menetben 5:5-né*
l
75KG, 16 közé jutásért: *Harcsa Zoltán* – Andrej Lavruszik (fehérorosz) 10:3
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Káprázatos magyar győzelmek Bakuban*
2010. 04. 29. 00.19

<RIGHT> 




*A szerdai versenynapon szintén négy magyar lépett ringbe az Azerbajdzsánban zajló ifjúsági világbajnokságon, akárcsak kedden, és ezúttal is három magyar győzelem született, de ezúttal versenyzőink magasabban jegyzett ellenfelekkel szemben is diadalmaskodtak.*​*​*Az első érdekelt a kevés nemzetközi tapasztalattal rendelkező kiskunhalasi Babos László (51KG) volt, ellenfele a szintén 17éves izraeli Viktor Barak volt, aki nemcsak a tavalyi junior világbajnokságon, de számos egyén nemzetközi versenyen aratott győzelmeket a juniorok, és az ifjúságiak között is.

Az első menetben Babos tisztességesen helytállt, és Barak csak 5:2-re vezetett a nemzetközi szinten kevéssé rutinos magyar versenyző ellen. Sajnos a második, és a harmadik menet is az izraeli ökölvívó szája íze szerint alakult, és végül az utolsó 7:0-ás menetet követően 17:3-ra diadalmaskodott, így Babos lett a negyedik kiesőnk Bakuban.

A második szerdai napon érdekelt magyar versenyző, Konkoly István tanítványa, a tavalyi felnőtt magyar bajnok kecskeméti Lakatos Róbert (54KG) volt, akinek ellenfele az ifjúsági Eb-bronzérmes azeri Elnur Zejnalov volt, aki tavaly Szczecinben az éremért egy súllyal lejjebb Dobrádi Zsoltot győzte le. Nagyon tarthattunk a mérkőzéstől, mert eddig a hazai ringben versenyző azeri bokszolók közül csak egy szenvedett vereséget.

Lakatos Robi szerezte meg az első pontot a mérkőzésen, végig nála volt az előny, de a menet végére hirtelen Zejnalov két ponttal gazdagodott, így 3:2-es azeri előnnyel zárult az első három perc. A második menetben Zejnalov tovább növelte az előnyét, és elhúzott 6.3-ra, de ami ezután következett, arra az azeri közönség nemigen számíthatott. A kecskeméti ökölvívó nemcsak kiegyenlített, hanem átvette a vezetést, és 10:7-re győzött a hazai ring előnyét élvező vetélytársával szemben, és bejutott a legjobb tizenhat közé, ahol következő riválisa a román Alexandru Marin lesz.

Balogh András tanítványa, a szolnoki Bene Gergő (64KG) kedden szép győzelmet aratott francia ellenfele felett, ezúttal viszont a sokkal jobb képességű ifjúsági Ázsia bajnok kazah Meirim Nurszultanov ellen húzott kesztyűt, aki már tavaly a junior világbajnokságon is bizonyított.

Bene Gergő ellenfele egy ponttal vezetett az első menetet követően, de a rendkívül tehetséges szolnoki ökölvívó betartva Dr. Kovács László szövetségi kapitány utasításait, kiegyenlített a második menetben, majd a rendkívül nehéz párharcból jobban jött ki, és végül 3:2 arányban legyőzte nagynevű ellenfelét. Következő ellenfele a tavalyi junior világbajnokságon ezüstérmes 17 éves litván Ricardas Kuncaitis lesz.

Hacioglu Serdar (81KG) is bemutatkozott Azerbajdzsánban, neki már a legjobb nyolc közé jutás volt a tét, ahol egy az AIBA Út Bakuba programban részt vett ökölvívó, a Holland Antillák-beli Ives McArthur Daniel került az útjába. Ellenfele nemcsak bokszoló, hanem tanulmányai mellett rapper is, ráadásul nem egy jelentős boksznemzetet képviselt, és méltán remélhettük, hogy Hacioglu bejut a legjobb nyolc közé. Sajnos nem tudtuk meg ellenfele mire képes, miután nem jelent meg a szorítósarokban, így a magyar fiú bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé, ahol az oroszok aranyesélyes versenyzője, Anzor Elpijev vár rá az éremcsatában.

A világbajnokság első négy napja után hét magyar versenyző van még versenyben, és figyelembe véve, hogy az oroszoknak kilenc, a kubaiaknak és az azerieknek nyolc, de a kazahoknak már csak hat ökölvívójuk van versenyben, kijelenthetjük, hogy ezúttal sem okoz csalódást a magyar ökölvívás, sőt…

*Napi eredmények:
*​*
*51KG, 16 közé jutásért: Viktor Barak (izraeli) – Babos László 17:3
54KG, 16 közé jutásért: Lakatos Róbert – Elnur Zejnalov (azeri) 10:7
64KG, 16 közé jutásért: Bene Gergő – Meirim Nurszultanov (kazah) 3:2
81KG, 8 közé jutásért: Hacioglu Serdar – Ives McArthur Daniel (Holland Antillák-beli) győzelem mérkőzés nélkül​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 29)

*Ismét elindult a Secret-Őr Kupa*
2010. 04. 28. 16.50 


 <RIGHT> 






*Ismét elkezdődött a Békés Megyei Harcművész Bajnokság, a Secret-Őr Kupa! A maga nemében egyedülálló versenysorozat 19 éve indult Elit-Őr Kupa néven, majd Gold Kupa elnevezés után az utóbbi 17 évben Secret-Őr Kupa néven fut, lévén a Secret-Őr Vagyonvédelmi KFT. a támogatója.*

A cég vezetője egyébként Borbíró Zoltán III.DAN, a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia tagja, a szervezet magyarországi képviseletének helyettes vezetője. A bajnokság Békés megyei, különböző szabályrendszerben megrendezett bajnokságokon alapul. A bajnokság pontszámítása a következő: minden klub indulónként kap 1 pontot. 1 pontot ér minden győztes mérkőzés is.
A helyezéseknél 4 pontot kap az első, 3 pontot a második, 2 pontot a harmadik és 1 pontot a 4.helyezett. Ezt összeadva kapja meg a klub a pontszámát a tabellán. A Secret-Őr Kupa versenyei között találunk kick-box, taekwon-do és kyokushin karate versenyeket.

A különböző korosztályok versenyei fordulókra bontva jelennek meg a médiában. A győztes birtokolja a vándorkupát. Az idei bajnoki kiírás első versenye volt a battonyai Barátság Kupa ITF taekwon-do verseny, ami az első négy fordulót jelenti, majd a Hírlap Kupa megyei kick-box diákolimpia küzdelemivel folytatódik. Alapelv, hogy ezek a versenyek nyílt versenyek, bármelyik irányzat megyei képviselői elindulhatnak benne, s élnek is az alkalommal. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Április 30)

*UFC ketrecharcos Magyarországon!*
2010. 04. 29. 23.31


 <RIGHT> 






*Rövid időre hazánkba érkezett Jon "War Machine" Koppenhaver mma fighter. A San Diegóban élő fiatal sportoló csütörtökön, a Pitbull Team soroksári edzőtermében vett részt egy kimerítő, jó hangulatú edzésen.*

Jon legközelebb májusban, Londonban fog küzdeni, ezért is keresett megfelelő edzőpartnereket, hogy a rövid vakáció alatt se zökkenjen ki a ritmusból.



*Vezélyben van Wöller Gergő karrierje*
2010. 04. 29. 16.04 <RIGHT> 






*Erősen kérdéses, miként alakul a szabadfogású birkózó-válogatott egyik legjobbjának, a 66 kg-os Wöller Gergőnek a karrierje, miután kiderült, hogy a január végén megsérült vállát egy műtét sem hozná rendbe.*

A 2008-ban Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes versenyzőnek január 31-én egy Bundesliga-mérkőzésen elszakadt a vállízületet tartó szalagja, s a kulcscsontja kicsit kimozdult. Az orvosok gyógytornás kezelést és nyolchetes pihentetést javasoltak.

* "Sajnos már 12 hét eltelt, de továbbra sem jó a válla, s ugyan múlt szombaton a magyar bajnokságot megnyerte, nemzetközi szintű versenyzésre nem alkalmas, ezért mentünk el szerdán Dr. Pavlik Attilához - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Gulyás István szabadfogású szövetségi kapitány. - A doktor úr azt mondta, hogy azt sem tudja garantálni, hogy egy műtét után olyan lenne, mint amilyen most. Ezért folytatni kell a gyógytornát, és fokozatosan elkezdjük terhelni. Május végén okosabbak leszünk."*

Gulyás István hozzátette: ahhoz, hogy Wöller világbajnokságon és olimpián eredményesen szerepelhessen, komoly munka kell, és kemény súlyzós edzésekre van szükség. Magyar mezőnyben így is tudott nyerni, mert annyival jobb társainál, de a nemzetközi porondon ez nem elég.

* "Ha minden jól megy, a nyári versenyeken már próbálgathatjuk, mire képes, és persze drukkolunk majd, hogy nehogy rásérüljön. Azt gondolom, hogy a szeptemberi világbajnokságon sem kell elindulnia, az ő számára a legfontosabb, hogy a jövő évi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon eredményesen tudjon szerepelni, s indulhasson a játékokon, ez az, amiért érdemes csinálni."*

Barka Emese, a női válogatott erőssége szintén hosszú ideje, december óta küzd vállproblémáival. Neki már akkor is operációt javasoltak, ám az idei Európa-bajnokság miatt ezt akkor nem vállalta, most azonban hamarosan kés alá fekszik.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 4)

*Éjfélig ment a bunyó Böszörményben *
2010. 05. 03. 18.04

<RIGHT> 






*Jó küzdelmeket, színvonalas mérkőzéseket hozott a Pitbull Combat Hungary 2010 első, hajdúböszörményi rendezvénye. Harcosaink a kemény mezőnyben felemásan teljesítettek: Rácz Krisztián, Pallás Richárd, Zahari Vince és Soltész László sikerrel abszolválta mérkőzését az éjfélig tartó eseményen, Sáska Henriettának, Végh Sándornak, Kálucz Martinnak és Taskó Rodrigónak azonban nem sikerült győztesen elhagynia a ringet.*

A 0690 együttes koncertjével indult az este, majd fél kilenc tájban a harcosok birtokukba vették a szorítót. A körülbelül ötszáz fős nézősereg már az „ültetőmérkőzéseken” is jól szórakozott, a főmeccsekre pedig igazi gálahangulat lett úrrá a csarnokon. Kovács Szabolcs, a PTD csapatfőnöke jó szervezőnek bizonyult, úgy párosította a fightereket, hogy nem volt előre lefutott mérkőzés, minden találkozó izgalmas, kiegyensúlyozott küzdelmet hozott. Szó sem volt arról, hogy a PTD-harcosok könnyű ellenfeleket kaptak volna, így bizony előfordult az is, hogy néhány versenyzőnknek meg kellett hajolnia riválisa nagyobb tudása előtt.

A PTD nyolc versenyzője lépett szorítóba, Fényes Zsolt Vadróczki Miklós elleni találkozója elmaradt, a nyíregyházi fiú betegség miatt lemondta a mérkőzést, de nem meccselt Hunyadi Máté sem, a román Valean Adrian sérültet jelentett. 
Kovács Szabolcs a Pitbull Combat Hungary 2010 szervezője elégedetten nyilatkozott a rendezvény után: - Úgy érzem, jól sikerült gálán vagyunk túl, a versenysorozat első állomásán látottak meggyőztek arról, hogy érdemes volt elindítani ezt a sorozatot. A közönség vevő volt a bunyóra, értékelték a harcosok hozzáállását, remek hangulatot teremtettek. Természetesen lesz egy-két dolog, melyeken a következő viadalokon változtatni fogunk, azon leszünk, hogy a lehető legmagasabb szinten szolgáljuk ki a publikumot. A Pitbull Combat Hungary 2010 következő állomása június 5-én, Derecskén kerül megrendezésre, ide is várjuk a sportszerető közönséget!
A Pitbull Team Debrecen versenyzőinek mérkőzéseit Hutai László vezetőedző értékelte.

*Előmérkőzések
*Low-kick (2x2 perc) 36kg:
*Mádi Bálint* /Fontana SE Hajdúböszörmény/ - Nagy Szilárd /Virtus Team Debrecen/

*Low-Kick (2x2 perc) 39kg:
*Zolnai Róbert /Fontana SE Hajdúböszörmény/ - *Kálucz Sándor* /Virtus Team Debrecen/

*Low-Kick (2x2 perc) 46kg:
*Balogh László /Fontana SE Hajdúböszörmény/ - *Gerhárt Márton* /Pitbull Team Zsámbok/
Light-kontact (3x2 perc) 57kg:
*Torma Lilla* /Fontana SE. Hajdúböszörmény/ - Sáska Henrietta /Pitbull Debrecen SE/
Hutai László: - Nem találtuk az ellenszert a böszörményi kislány agresszív, lerohanós stílusa ellen. Heninek nem csak technikás ellenfelek ellen kell tudni küzdenie, hanem olyan versenyzőkkel szemben is, akik inkább az erőt helyezik előtérbe. Ez a vereség nem tragédia, megyünk tovább, bőven lesz még alkalom a javításra, több stílusban is.

*Főmérkőzések I. rész*
*1. K-1 (3x2 perc) 62 kg:
Rácz Krisztián* /Pitbull Team Debrecen/ - Varga Attila /Rom. Szatmárnémeti Határrendőr SK/
Hutai László: - Krisztián remek ökölvívó- és kick-boksz eredményekkel rendelkezik, többször lejár hozzánk is edzésre. Ez volt az első K-1-es találkozója, ahol pontozással győzte le Varga Attilát. Krisztián végig irányította a mérkőzést, kézzel, lábbal jobb volt.

*2. K-1 (3x2 perc) 60 kg:
*Ludas Marcel /Helmeczi Team Nyíregyháza/ - *Fenyves Áldó* /Virtus Team Debrecen/

*3. K-3 (3x3 perc) 58 kg:* 
Gerhárt Gábor /Pitbull Zsámbok/ - *Pallás Richárd* /Pitbull Debrecen/ 
Hutai László: - A két fiú már jól ismeri egymást, ez talán már az ötödik összecsapásuk volt, mindig nagy mérkőzéseket vívnak. Most is rendkívül kemény volt a csatájuk, Ricsi nagyon koncentráltan állt a bunyóhoz, már az első menetben is volt két karfeszítés lehetősége, de akkor még kicsúszott Gerhárt karja. A második három percben azonban versenyzőmnek egy szép karfeszítéssel sikerült befejeznie a mérkőzést.

*4. K-3 (3x3 perc) 68kg:*
*Kertész Róbert* /Pitbull Budapest/ - Stacsics Sztevan /Pitbull Ózd/
Szünet 
*Főmérkőzések II. rész*
5. Amatőr MMA (3x3 perc) 72kg:
*Szabó Róbert* /J.K.D. SE Debrecen/ - Végh Sándor /Pitbull Debrecen SE/
Hutai László: - Az elsősorban földön zajló találkozón a Pitbull Team Debrecen színeiben meccselő tiszacsegei birkózó jól teljesített, a második menet vége előtt mindkét versenyző befogta a lábfeszítést, ám a szituációból Szabó jött ki jobban, Sanyi kénytelen volt feladni. 

*6. Amatőr MMA (3x3 perc) 76kg:* 
*Idei László* /Pitbull Budapest/ - Kálucz Martin /Pitbull Debrecen SE/
Hutai László: - Martin nagyon ügyes volt, remekül kezdett. Volt egy kétes szituáció, amikor kicsúsztak a kötél alatt, de a bíró visszarendelte őket, ekkor Idei megcsinálta rajta a fojtást. Úgy hiszem, Martin tanul a hibájából, s még egyszer nem követi el.

*7. Amatőr MMA (3x3 perc) 82kg:
Kántor „Havanna” Tamás* /Pitbull Budapest/ - Taskó Rodrigó /Pitbull Debrecen SE/
Hutai László: - Hatalmas csatát vívott a két fiú, forma-formának mondanám az első menetet, bár Rodrigó egy picit meggyőzőbb volt. A földharc dominált a mérkőzésen, Rodrigó állta a sarat, de „Havannának” sikerült befognia a fojtást, amiből versenyzőnk már nem tudott szabadulni.

*8. Amatőr MMA (3x3 perc) 75kg:
* Dragos Sergiu /Rom. Határrendőr SK/ - *Zahari Vince* /Pitbull Debrecen/
Hutai László: - Vince nagyon összekapta magát a láthatóan ügyes, jó képességű román fiú ellen. Állásból is meggyőző volt, de földön is megszórta riválisát. A harmadik menetben beszüntette a bíró a küzdelmet, de ezzel egy időben a román sarokból is repült a törölköző. Vincén látszott, fontos neki a mérkőzés, jó teljesítménnyel feledtette a K-3 döntőt.

*9. Amatőr MMA (3x3 perc) 84kg:
*Sőrés Sándor /Ász Fighters Mezőtúr/ -* Soltész László* /Pitbull Debrecen SE/
Hutai László: - Soltész Laci szokása szerint nem sok időt töltött a ringben, pici tapogatózás után földre vitte a dzsúdós alapokkal rendelkező, jó versenyzőnek számító Sőrést, majd egy hátsó fojtásfogással megnyerte a rövid mérkőzést.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 7)

*Profi ökölvívás: elhárult az utolsó akadály is a Klicsko-Haye meccs elől?*

*Gőzerővel folynak az egyeztetések a nehézsúlyú IBF/WBO/IBO-bajnok Vladimir Klicsko és a WBA-bajnok David Haye között a várva várt címegyesítő összecsapást illetően.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->Internetes hírforrások szerint a felek már az általában legsarkalatosabbnak számító kérdésben, a pénzelosztásban is megegyeztek, és Klicsko állítólag könnyedén belement, hogy Haye-jel egyenlő arányban részesedjen a találkozó kapcsán szétosztásra kerülő összegből.

A Klicsko vs. Haye meccset a tervek szerint szeptemberben vagy októberben rendezik meg.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*S. Kovács Ádám Eb-bronzérme*
2010. 05. 09. 07.48


<RIGHT> 






*S. Kovács Ádám bronzérmes lett a 67 kilogrammosok között a WKF-karate Európa-bajnokságon. A Világjátékok-győztes, kétszeres vb-ezüstérmes magyar karatés az athéni kontinensviadal 4. körében - a döntőbe jutásért vívott összecsapáson - kikapott a görög Triantafillisztől, majd a bosnyák Lusija elleni bronzmeccset a hosszabbításban megnyerte.*

A 2009-es teljesítménye alapján az NSSZ Gálán az év sportolójának választott S. Kovács az eredményhirdetés után a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának elmondta, hogy ezen az Eb-n nagyon sűrű volt a mezőny, ezért örül annak, hogy nem érem nélkül utazik haza Athénból. „ Sajnos nem is ment annyira a versenyzés, mint máskor. Az Európa-bajnokságok amúgy sem tartoznak a szerencsés versenyeim közé, így a végeredményt tekintve egy rossz szavam sem lehet. Nagyon örülök, hogy a dobogóra állhattam” – mondta S. Kovács Ádám.

*S. Kovács Ádám athéni eredményei 
*1. kör
S. Kovács-Balshoej (dán) 3-0
2. kör
S. Kovács-Popa (román) 2-0
3. kör
S. Kovács-Kaserer (osztrák) 1-0
4. kör
S. Kovács-Triantafillisz (görög) 1-3
Bronzmeccs
S. Kovács-Lusija (bosnyák) 1-0​<CENTER></CENTER>




*Ökölvívás: 18-4-re győzött a magyar válogatott Szlovákia ellen*
2010. 05. 08. 21.31


<RIGHT> 






*A júniusi Európa-bajnokságra készülő magyar ökölvívó-válogatott magabiztosan, 18-4-re nyert Szlovákia ellen az Újhelyen rendezett szombati csapattalálkozón.*

A nemzeti szövetség (MÖSZ) tájékoztatása szerint a magyarok a mérkőzést eleve két győzelemmel (4-0) kezdték, miután 48 kg-ban és plusz 91 kg-ban nem tudott versenyzőt ringbe állítani a hazai együttes.

A meccseken többnyire Kovács László versenyzői uralták a szorítót, a válogatott legjobbjai egytől egyig kiemelkedően teljesítettek. Kalucza Norbert (51 kg), Bacskai Balázs (69 kg) és Darmos József (91 kg) döntő fölénnyel nyert, Szellő Imre (81 kg) ellen pedig már az első menetben feladta a küzdelmet riválisa. Varga Miklós és Káté Gyula nagyarányú pontozásos sikert aratott.

Vereséget csupán Berna Dávid (54 kg) és Ráth Miklós (57 kg) szenvedett, azonban előbbi is csupán segédpontokkal kapott ki. A magyar válogatott Tatán folytatja a felkészülést a júniusi, moszkvai Eb-re.

*Eredmények:
*Szlovákia-Magyarország 4-18
48 kg:
Lakatos István - ellenfél nélkül
51 kg:
Attila Sárga-Kalucza Norbert - Kalucza döntő fölénnyel a 3. menetben
54 kg:
István Sárga-Berna Dávid 7-7, segédpontokkal 18-15
57 kg:
Rudolf Dydi-Ráth Miklós 6-4
60 kg:
Mario Zabojnik-Varga Miklós 5-11
64 kg:
Béla Gloner-Káté Gyula 4-14
69 kg:
David Gazi-Bacskai Balázs - Bacskai döntő fölénnyel a 2. menetben
75 kg:
Marian Sisak-Harcsa Norbert 6-11
81 kg:
Tomas Hrabovecky-Szellő Imre - Szellő az 1. menetben feladással
91 kg:
Michal Uhrovic-Darmos József - Darmos döntő fölénnyel a 2. menetben
plusz 91 kg:
Bernáth István - ellenfél nélkül


*Kötöttfogású ob - Lőrincz és Bácsi is arany nélkül maradt*
2010. 05. 08. 19.20


<RIGHT> 



*


Két Európa-bajnok, Lőrincz Tamás és Bácsi Péter is eredeti súlycsoportjánál eggyel feljebb próbálkozott, és mindketten harmadikak lettek szombaton a Miskolcon rendezett kötöttfogású birkózó országos bajnokságon.

*​*
*A válogatott legjobbjai közül csak az olimpiai második Fodor Zoltán (84 kg) és az ötszörös vb-ezüstérmes Deák Bárdos Mihály (120 kg) lépett szőnyegre a "saját" kategóriájában, míg Lőrincz (74 kg) és Bácsi (84 kg) mellett a 2008-as Eb-bronzérmes Módos Péter is feljebb ment.

Fodor első meccsén éppen Bácsit győzte le 1-0, 1-0-ra, a folytatásban pedig meg sem állt az első helyig. Hozzá hasonlóan Deák Bárdos és Módos (60 kg) is aranyérmet szerzett.
Az ob-n nem léphetett szőnyegre a világbajnok Kiss Balázs (96 kg), akinek egy márciusi doppingellenőrzésen adott mintájában tiltott szert mutattak ki, s péntekre kiderült, hogy a B próba is ezt igazolta. A várhatóan kétéves eltiltás előtt álló birkózó távollététben a 96 kg küzdelmeit Németh Iván nyerte meg.

*Az ob győztesei:
*
55 kg: Borsos Dávid (KNSE)
60: Módos Péter (Szigetvári BSE)
66: Korpási Bálint (BVSC-DEGA)
74: Kun Renátó (FTC)
84: Fodor Zoltán (FTC)
96: Németh Iván (FTC)
120: Deák Bárdos Mihály (Diósgyőr)




*Pozitív lett a B teszt is, Kiss Balázs elképedt*
2010. 05. 08. 16.15


 <RIGHT> 






*A bakui Európa-bajnokságra még elutazott, de szőnyegre már nem léphetett a kötöttfogás 96 kg-os súlycsoportjának világbajnoka, Kiss Balázs. Fennakadt a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) március 19-én Budapesten elvégzett ellenőrzésén.*


Akkor biztos volt abban, hogy a B próba őt igazolja. Most, hogy megjött az eredmény, kiderült: nem…
Lelket verni is nehéz volt Kiss Balázsba, nemhogy megszólaltatni, amikor a hírt vettük.
*„Nem találok szavakat. Végtelenül csalódott vagyok… Egyszerűen nem értem… – ezek voltak az első reakciói.* Aztán kifakadt: – Szörnyű érzés, hogy bárki azt hiheti, csaló vagyok. Az első, kósza hírek arról szóltak, hogy szteroid-származékot találtak a vizeletemben. Kiderült, hogy nem igaz, így aztán már biztos voltam abban is, hogy a B teszt elsöpri ezt a rémálmot. Elképedve állok a tény előtt.* Ismét kijelentem: tudatosan, szándékosan soha nem használtam semmiféle teljesítményfokozó szert. 1998-tól, 16 éves koromtól kezdve, lépésről lépésre haladtam előre, ifjúságiként nyertem világ- és Európa-bajnokságot, lettem junior Eb-aranyérmes, felnőttként Eb-bronzérmes, majd világbajnok, átestem több tucat doppingteszten. Peking évében, pedig az olimpiára, sajnos, nem jutottam el, nyolcszor ellenőriztek. Tisztán nyertem meg a világbajnokságot. A WADA illetékesei azt követően arról tájékoztattak, hogy szúrópróbaszerűen bármikor ellenőrizhetnek. Amikor március 19-én felkerestek, nem ijedtem meg, nem akartam kitérni, elszökni előlük. Rendelkezésre álltam.”
 
*(Néhány adalék a világbajnoki siker összetevőiről… A súlycsoport korábbi magyar klasszisa, a kétszeres Európa-bajnok, olimpiai bronzérmes Kiss Ferenc, a világbajnok egyik mestere így nyilatkozott Balázs vb-győzelme után: *„Balu egyszerűen bődületes mennyiségű és intenzitású munkát végzett, törvényszerű a sikere.” *Érdemes felidézni Kiss Balázs első szavait a svéd Jimmy Lidberg elleni világbajnoki döntő után: „Ezt a csatát fejjel nyertem meg. Feltérképeztem a speciális pörgetését, kivédtem, aztán pedig én ültettem be őt a hintába…” Egy szakértő, aki neve elhallgatását kérte, mert nem szeretne úgy nyilatkozni, hogy nincs tisztában a pontos részletekkel:* „Ha olyan szerről van szó, amilyenről nem alátámasztott hírek keringenek, azt mondhatom, hogy aki a felkészülésnek abban az időszakában ilyen szert vesz be, annak az égvilágon semmi hasznát nem látja. Annak csak akkor lenne értelme, ha szándékosan meg akarna bukni egy doppingellenőrzésen...”)*

*És legyen a szó ismét Kiss Balázsé. A kérdés prózai: most hogyan tovább?*

*„Először is meg kell emésztenem a szörnyű hírt. Végiggondolok mindent, ami a világbajnoki győzelmem óta történt velem. Sorra veszem azokat a táplálék-kiegészítőket, amelyeket szedtem. Ártalmatlan szerek, kaphatók a kereskedelmi forgalomban, bárki hozzájuthat. Segítséget kérek jogászoktól, orvosoktól. Muszáj megfejtenem a rejtélyt!”*

*Még egy kérdés: nézőként ott lesz-e a szombati kötöttfogású bajnokságon, Miskolcon?*

*„Biztosan nem. Megszakadna szívem, mert egyfolytában arra gondolnék: ez az én szeretett sportágam, amelyből ki akarnak rekeszteni…”*

A B próba elvégzését – Balázs írásos nyilatkozata nyomán – a Nemzetközi Birkózó-szövetség (FILA) szervezte meg, és szintén a FILA dolga a fegyelmi eljárás lefolytatása. Kiss Balázs abban bízik, hogy bár az S4-es csoportba tartozó szerek büntetési tétele két év, az az általa feltárt tényanyag hatására jelentősen csökken. Egyet ugyanis tudni kell: a két, egyaránt pozitív eredményt hozó teszt miatt felmentés nem érhető el.​<CENTER></CENTER>


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 9)

*FRISS! *
*Doppingolás miatt 2 év eltiltás!*
2010. 05. 09. 09.03


<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Cselgáncs Szövetség (IJF) doppingvétség miatt kétéves eltiltással sújtotta Tung Ven (Tong Wen) olimpiai bajnok kínai cselgáncsozót.

*​*
*A +78 kg-os versenyző mintájában clenbuterolra bukkantak, amelynek értágító, nagy mennyiségben pedig izomtömeg-növelő hatása van.

Ven 2008-ban, hazai közönség előtt nyert ötkarikás aranyérmet, amelyet az ítélet értelmében megtarthat​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## scarah (2010 Május 9)

Sziasztok!

En kozel 6 evig kung-fu edzesekre jartam, igaz mar kozel 10 eve abbahagytam. Ami nagyon tetszett, hogy volt benne a "hagyomanyos" gyakorlatokon kivul elmeleti oktatas, csereptores, colopokon egyensulyozas, fegyvertechnika es a nyari edzotaborokban pedig meg meditacio is, ami kesobbiekben megjelent a vizsgakon is, de szerintem nekem altalanossagban a koncentracioban es a tanulasban is sokat segitett. Versenyen 1x voltam, de hiaba nyertem a ring koruli birok szerint, a fobiro lepontozott (mint kiderult az unokahugija volt az ellenfelem), igy ettol a reszetol hamar elment a kedvem. Viszont mint harcmuveszetet nagyon ajanlom mindenkinek, mert tenyleg egy eletszemleletet ad es nem az agressziora tanit. Igaz en azt hiszem nagyon szerencses voltam, hogy erre az edzesre kezdtem el jarni, mert altalaban mas fiataloktol nem hallottam ennyire osszetett edzesprogramrol.

Udv!


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 10)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Bor Barna ezüstérmes Tuniszban*
*2010. 05. 09. 21.56*


* <RIGHT> *



*


A +100 kg-os Bor Barna ezüstérmet nyert vasárnap a cselgáncsozók tuniszi Grand Prix-jén, amely a 2012-es londoni olimpia kvalifikációs sorozatának első állomása volt.
*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint az áprilisban Európa-bajnoki második dzsúdós egyformán ipponnal jutott túl a szlovén Matjaz Cerajon, a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Anis Chedlyn, majd az elődöntőben a japán Takahasi Kazuhikón is. A fináléban a súlycsoport egyik sztárja, az olimpiai és kétszeres világbajnok Szuzuki Kejdzsi várt rá. Bor már jukóval vezetett, ám a rutinos japán egy perccel a mérkőzésidő lejárta előtt vazaarit érően vitte földre, majd rögtön leszorította őt, amelyből a 23 éves paksi már nem tudott kijönni. 
A befejező nap másik magyarja, a friss Európa-bajnok Joó Abigél (78 kg) egy vereséggel, helyezetlenül zárt.
A 13 fős magyar küldöttség Bor és Ungvári Miklós (66) ezüstje révén két éremmel tér haza Észak-Afrikából.



*A birkózóliga Hegedűs Csabát tartja a doppingügy fő felelősének*
2010. 05. 09. 22.30


<RIGHT> 



*
*​*
**
Budapest, 2010. május 9., vasárnap (MTI) - A Magyar Birkózó Liga egyértelműen a sportági szövetség vezetését, legfőképpen Hegedűs Csaba elnököt tartja felelősnek a sportágban kialakult helyzetért.
​*A kérdésben a liga közgyűlése egyhangúlag foglalt állást - tűnik ki az MTI-hez vasárnap este eljuttatott közleményből.
"Kiss Balázs világbajnokunk doppingvétségében döntő szerepet játszott azon tény, hogy a nemzeti válogatott felkészülésében nem biztosított az állandó orvosi felügyelet, melynek következtében a versenyzők minden kontroll nélkül fogyaszthatnak táplálék kiegészítő, és egyéb szereket. A kialakult helyzetért a Magyar Birkózó Liga közgyűlése egyértelműen a Magyar Birkózó Szövetség vezetését, legfőképpen Dr. Hegedűs Csabát tartja felelősnek. Ennek megfelelően kérjük az Elnök urat, vonja le a megfelelő személyi konzekvenciákat, különös tekintettel saját személyére vonatkozóan" - áll a Magyar Birkózó Liga közgyűlésén elfogadott határozatban.
Az ügy legutóbbi fejleményeként a birkózószövetség pénteken arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy a B próba megerősítette az első eredményt a doppingvétségen ért Kiss Balázs esetében. A kötöttfogásúak 96 kg-os kategóriájában érdekelt sportolót március 19-én, versenyen kívül ellenőrizték a Nemzetközi Doppingellenes Ügynökség (WADA) szakemberei, s bár április közepén ott volt Bakuban, az eredmény ismeretében már nem indult el az Európa-bajnokságon. 
Tiszeker Ágnes, a Magyar Antidopping Csoport (MACS) vezetője az első teszt ismeretében, április 19-én úgy fogalmazott: vélhetően táplálékkiegészítő tartalmazta azt a szert, amelyet Kiss doppingtesztje kimutatott, s az általában az anabolikus szteroidok mellékhatásának kivédésére szolgál. 
A BVSC versenyzője a tavaly szeptemberi világbajnokságon szerezte meg a sportág 25. magyar aranyérmét, 2007-ben pedig Európa-bajnoki bronzérmet nyert.


*Képek és videó - Szűcs Barna simán legyűrte ellenfelét Romániában*
2010. 05. 09. 13.53


<RIGHT> 




*Telt ház előtt kilenc thaiboksz és K1-meccset rendeztek a szatmárnémeti II. Full Fight Gálán és négy szatmári siker született.*

Izgalmas, látványos összecsapásokat hozott a II. Full Fight Gála a szatmárnémeti Traian Vuia Műszaki Kollégium sporttermében felállított ringben. Bár a kiütéses meccsek elmaradtak, a 18 „bunyós” gondoskodott róla, hogy a több mint száz fős nézősereg egy percig sem unatkozzon. A szatmáriak küzdők kiemelt figyelmet kaptak, többször nevűket skandálva drukkolt nekik a szatmári közönség. A szünetben a Szatmárnémeti Unio SK cselgáncsozói tartottak bemutatót, így minden jóból kijutott azoknak, akik kilátogattak a péntek esti eseményre.

A II. Full Fight Gála főmérkőzésén a Szatmárnémeti Kyo Gym sportolójának, Szűcs Barnabásnak lehetett szurkolni. A szatmárhegyi thaibokszoló nem kímélte nyíregyházi ellenfelét: jól irányított láb és kézütéseit csak ritkán tudta hárítani Szabó Gyula, a második menet közepén pedig rá is számolt a bíró. A magyarországi viszont nem adta fel, végig kűzdötte az utolsó menetet is, viszont a bírák mind úgy látták, Szűcs volt a jobbik a ringben. Így 3–0–ra győzött, és újabb sikert zsebelt be.
*Győztesek*

*Albrecht Péter (Magyarország) – 65 kg;* Nicolae Rus (Kyo Gym) – 71 kg; Cristian Vereş (Kyo Gym) – 70 kg; Daniel Corbeanu (Temesvár) – 70 kg; *Csernus Ádám (Magyarország) – 72,5 kg; Hosszú Ferenc (Magyarország) – 83 kg;* Cristian Silaghi (Arad) – +90 kg; Anghel Cardoş (Kyo Gym) – 72,5 kg; *Szűcs Barnabás* (Kyo Gym) – 76 kg.

A gálán készült 10 perces videóösszeállítás:
​
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/elcHTAGi-OQ&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/elcHTAGi-OQ&hl=hu_HU&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="210" height="170"></embed></object>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 13)

*S. Kovács Ádám Eb-bronzérmes lett a görög Európa EKF bajnokságon*
2010. 05. 12. 20.53


<RIGHT> 






*Bronzérmet szerzett az athéni Európa-bajnokságon S. Kovács Ádám. A 67 kilogrammos karatés a bronzért a bosnyák Lusiját verte meg.*

S. Kovács Ádám bronzérmes lett a 67 kilogrammosok között a WKF-karate Európa-bajnokságon. 
A Világjátékok-győztes, kétszeres vb-ezüstérmes magyar karatés az athéni kontinensviadal 4. körében - a döntőbe jutásért vívott összecsapáson - kikapott a görög Triantafillisztől, majd a bosnyák Lusija elleni bronzmeccset a hosszabbításban megnyerte.

A 2009-es teljesítménye alapján az NSSZ Gálán az "Év sportolójának" választott S. Kovács az eredményhirdetés után a Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának elmondta, hogy ezen az Eb-n nagyon sűrű volt a mezőny, ezért örül annak, hogy nem érem nélkül utazik haza Athénból.

*"Sajnos nem is ment annyira a versenyzés, mint máskor. Az Európa-bajnokságok amúgy sem tartoznak a szerencsés versenyeim közé, így a végeredményt tekintve egy rossz szavam sem lehet. Nagyon örülök, hogy a dobogóra állhattam" - mondta S. Kovács Ádám.*


*S. Kovács Ádám athéni eredményei: 
*1. kör: S. Kovács-Balshoej (dán) 3-0; 
2. kör: S. Kovács-Popa (román) 2-0; 
3. kör: S. Kovács-Kaserer (osztrák) 1-0; 
4. kör: S. Kovács-Triantafillisz (görög) 1-3; 
Bronzmeccs: S. Kovács-Lusija (bosnyák) 1-0.



*Kemény küzdelemre számít Bacskai Imre*
2010. 05. 12. 21.41


 <RIGHT> 






*Pénteken a magyar fővárosban is bemutatkozik a BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság, méghozzá egy nagyon érdekes mérkőzéssel: a Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel vegyescsapat Koszovó legjobbjait látja vendégül.*

A Jégszínházban (XIV. ker. Istvánmezei út 3-5) állítják fel a ringet, ám azt még nem lehet megjósolni, hogy milyen párosítások lesznek láthatóak az amatőr ökölvívó eseményen. A nagyobb bizonytalansági tényezőt Koszovó szolgáltatja. Jórészt azért, mert az újonnan kikiáltott állam ökölvívói közül sokan élnek szerte Európában, és közülük többen, főleg Bundesligából, csatlakozhatnak a Magyarországra érkező csapathoz. De ha a május 1-jén, hazai környezetben debütáló csapatot vesszük alapul, akkor sem lesz könnyű dolga a Vasas/KSC gárdájának, ugyanis a balkáni válogatottat fiatal, tehetséges, és agilis ökölvívók alkották, akik közül többen igen iskolázott bunyós benyomását keltették a K.O. Galánta (szlovák) elleni mérkőzésen. 
Nem véletlen, hogy Bacskai Imre, a Vasas-Süllős vezetőedzője nem tudott csapatot hirdetni a hét közepén.

* „Még át kell beszélnünk mindent Konkoly Istvánnal, de Ráth (57 kg), Szellő (81 kg) és Darmos (91 kg) ringbe lépése biztosnak tűnik, míg a többi súlycsoportban vannak variációs lehetőségek”* – fogalmazott az EB ezüstérmes tréner, aki sejteni engedte, hogy 69 kg-ban Bacskai Balázs szerepeltetéséről sem mond le.

*„A csapat túlnyomó része Tatán készül az Európa-bajnokságra, napi három edzéssel” – tette hozzá Bacskai Imre. „Nehéz összeegyeztetni a válogatott munkáját a klubkötelezettséggel, de Kovács László szövetségi kapitánytól minden segítséget megkapunk, hogy a BoxingONE ligában is jól szerepeljünk.”*

A Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel csapatnak a továbbjutás szempontjából létkérdés, hogy győzzenek a balkáni válogatott ellen, mivel az első mérkőzésükön szoros csatában vereséget szenvedtek Debrecenben.

* „Nagyon szoros volt, de a döntő mérkőzésen Móna Imre hajszállal jobb volt, ő küzdött hazai pályán, és az ő ütései voltak a hangsúlyosabbak. Elfogadtuk a bírók döntését, azonban pénteken nem engedjük ki a kezünkből a győzelmet. Kemény meccsre számítok, annak ellenére, hogy nagyon keveset tudunk az ellenfélről.”*

A koszovói csapat csütörtökön érkezik Ferihegyre, majd a budapesti mérkőzést követően szombat reggel Debrecenbe utaznak, hogy vasárnap újult erővel vegyék fel a küzdelmet a BoxingONE címvédő alakulatával.

*A pénteki mérkőzés 17 órakor kezdődik a budapesti Jégszínházban (XIV. ker. Istvánmezei út 3-5), ahová a szervezők minden bokszbarátot szeretettel várnak. A belépés ingyenes!*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 16)

*Cselgáncs: kiestek a magyarok a kairói Vk-n*
2010. 05. 15. 15.23


<RIGHT> 






*Mind a négy szombaton érdekelt magyar helyezetlenül zárt szombaton az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat kairói állomásán.*

A nemzetközi szövetség honlapja szerint Gorjanácz Zsolt (66 kg), Urbancsok Tamás, Horváth Ervin és Herédi Ákos (73) veresége után nem jutott tovább a vigaszágra.

Vasárnap Krizsán Szabolcs, Bürgés Milán (81) és Hadfi Dániel (100) lép tatamira az egyiptomi fővárosban, ahol 28 ország 223 dzsúdósa verseng.


*Vasas-KSC henger a B1-fordulóban*
2010. 05. 15. 15.19


<RIGHT> 






*Pénteken (május 14-én) a régi Jégszínházban rendezték a BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság „B”-jelű csoportjában a Vasas-Kecskemét vs Team Kosovo mérkőzést, amely során első alkalommal léptek ringbe a magyar fővárosban a liga történetében.*

A mérkőzés előtt egy fontos kérdés volt: milyen csapattal érkezik Koszovó válogatottja. Nos, ahogy arra számítani lehetett, fiatalokkal érkeztek, akik lelkesek ugyan, de a magyar élvonallal egyelőre nincsenek egy szinten. Az már a küzdelem előtt eldőlt, hogy a Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel 2:0-s vezetésével indul a csapatbajnoki, mert bár a balkáni alakulat 91 kg-os versenyzője megérkezett, ám nem vállalta a megmérettetést a magyar válogatott elsőszámú nehézsúlyú bunyósa, Darmos József ellen.
57 kg-ban Ráth Miklós (Vasas-KSC) csapott össze Kreshnik Kokollari ellen. A mérkőzés hullámzó volt, igazából egyik bokszoló sem nőtt a másik fölé, így a négy pontozó által kihozott döntetlen igazságosnak volt mondható (1:1). 60 kg-ban Sinkó Zoltán kapott lehetőséget a Bacskai-Konkoly edzőpárostól, Liridon Zequiri egyelőre nagy falatnak bizonyult. Sinkó elmozgásból sok szép találatot vitt be, ám ütőerőben nem volt egy szinten ellenfelével, aki szép lassan felőrölte az erejét. A magyar tehetségre a 2. és a 3. menetben is számolt a mérkőzésvezető. A vége koszovói győzelem, de a hazai bokszoló is dicséretet érdemel helytállásáért (0:2).

64 kg-ban Kreshnik Rama (Koszovó) és Szimler Áron (Vasas-KSC) mérkőzésén már kevesebb volt az akció, de a magyar bokszoló balegyenesei csodálatosak voltak, pontelőnyre tett szert, melyet Rama egy jó finissel akart a harmadik menetben egalizálni. A szoros mérkőzésen megérdemelt magyar siker született (2:0).

69 kg-ban a magyar ökölvívás, és a Vasas-Süllős sztárja, Bacskai Balázs újra bizonyította klasszisát. Milot Shabani csak annyit tudott bokszolni, amennyit a magyar klasszis engedett. Bacskai lazán bokszolt, de amikor egy-egy pillanatra megvillant, ellenfele azonnal felborult. Egy perc után egy kemény jobbegyenes-balhorog kombi után számoltak is a koszovóira, majd még az első menet vége előtt újra: Bacskai balhorgától Shabani féltérdre ereszkedett. Ezt követően a vendégsarok kivette a bokszolót a küzdelemből. Igen bölcsen. (2:0)

75 kg-ban Burhan Zebeni és Vass Tamás feszült egymásnak. A két bokszoló az első pillanatban egymásnak ugrott, és a második akció után, ami egy keresztbeverés volt, a koszovói le is ment. A számolás után ringsarok itt is közbelépett, megakadályozva, hogy a bokszolójuk kiütéses vereséget szenvedjen (2:0).

81 kg-ban a magyar ökölvívás másik nagy sztárja, az olimpiai pontszerző Szellő Imre Bujar Sejdili ellen lépett kötelek közé. A KSC-Btel klasszisa az első menetben lazán bokszolt, nem siettette a meccs befejezését, ám a második körben már meg-meghúzott néhány ütést. Az egyik ilyentől (jobbhorog) a koszovói megtántorodott, és „kisebb táncba” kezdett. A számolást követően itt is a ringsarok vette ki a bokszolót a küzdelemből. (2:0)

Így az elmaradt nehézsúlyú mérkőzéssel 11:3 arányban a Vasas-Kecskemét (hivatalosan Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel) vegyescsapat diadalmaskodott, méghozzá a vártnál könnyebben. A fővárosiak színeiben lehetőséget kapó bokszolók egyértelműen bizonyítottak. Mindent összevetve, remekül sikerült a BoxingONE liga budapesti bemutatkozása. A győztes magyaroknak még a helyszínen megjelent koszovói nagykövet, Delfin Pllana is hosszasan gratulált. 
A mérkőzés egy órás összefoglalóját a SportKlub szerda este 23:30-tól felvételről sugározza.


*K-1 Kelet Európa Nagydíj Romániában!*
2010. 05. 15. 08.23

<RIGHT> 
*A K-1 egyre népszerűbb Romániában is, köszönhetően a két leghíresebb román versenyzőnek, Daniel Ghitának és Catalin Morosanunak. A kelet-európai bajnoki címért folyik majd a küzdelem május 21-én Bukarestben. A győztes tovább küzdhet a legjobb 16-ba jutásért.*






A csalódást okozó, Hari elleni meccse után a fehérorosz Ignashov egy újabb esélyt kapott, ezúttal egy 8-as tornán. Az ellenfele egy újonc lesz, Mindaugas Sakalauskas, aki megnyerte az április 10-i litván K-1 tornát.. Egyébként őt már ismerhetik a magyar K-1 rajongók, ugyanis 2006-ban Varga Péter ellen ringbe lépett már a litván harcos. Vajon a 25 éves versenyző hírnevet szerez magának, vagy a Vörös Skorpió egy újabb győzelmet könyvelhet el? Az amerikai Mighty Mo szintén a visszatérésre készül, ellenfele a cseh Roman Kleibl lesz.

A másik ágon az első meccset a "Drakula Fia"-ként emlegetett Sebastian Ciobanu vívja majd az észt Daniil Sapljoshin ellen, aki a március 28-i lengyel torna győztese (ahol két meccsét is kiütéssel nyerte). Sergei Lashchenko ellenfele pedig Freddy Kemayo lesz. 
A 8-as torna mellett még öt superfight is lesz május 21-én: a K-1 veteránjai a helyi nagy nevek ellen! A románok egyik legnagyobb kedvence, Ionut Iftimoaie a legendás Ray Sefo ellen, Catalin Morosanu a feltörekvő Zimmerman ellen, Las Vegas hőse, Carter Williams Raul Catinas ellen, míg az amerikai William Sriyapai a holland Halim Issaoui ellen lép ringbe, utóbbiak 75 kg-ban. A februári budapesti K-1 MAX gála két nagy harcosa, a román Mihai Barbu és a francia Philippe Salmon egy visszavágó keretében csapnak össze, 70 kg-ban.

*Párosítás:*
_Tartalék mérkőzés:
_Jan Soukup vs. Mladen Brestovac
_8-as torna:
_Sebastian Ciobanu vs. Daniil Sapljoshin
Mighty Mo vs. Roman Kleibl
Alexey Ignashov vs. Mindaugas Sakalauskas
Sergei Lashchenko vs. Freddy Kemayo
_superfightok:
_Ionut Iftimoaie vs. Ray Sefo
Catalin Morosanu vs. Errol Zimmerman
Carter Williams vs. Raul Catinas
William Sriyapai vs Halim Issaoui
Mihai Barbu vs Pshilippe Salmon​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*A 100 százalékos DVSC vezeti a B1 liga B csoportját*
2010. 05. 17. 15.23


<RIGHT> 






*Vasárnap a Debrecen Plazában állították fel a ringet, hogy BoxingONE Championship mérkőzésen megküzdjön egymással a DVSC és a koszovói válogatott.*


A közel 600 néző előtt lebonyolított küzdelmet a helyiek nyerték, akik így két győzelemmel vezetik a liga „B” jelű csoportját.

*54 kg-ban* rendezték a Kalucza Norbert – Kreshnik Kokollari meccset, melyet a magyar klasszis könnyedén nyert meg, úgy, hogy már a nyitó menetben kétszer is számolni kellett ellenfelére. Kalucza agresszív harcmodora ellen a második körben sem volt ellenszer, és a balkáni bunyósra a gongszó pillanatában újra számolt a bíró. Aztán a harmadik menet közepén újabb számolás, amely után a koszovói sarok bedobta a törülközőt. (2:0)

*81 kg-ban* Széll Tamás és Bujar Sejdili csapott össze egy igazán férfias, de sok dulakodással tarkított mérkőzésen, azonban ettől még élvezetes csata zajlott a ringben. Persze sokkal jobban élvezte volna a helyi közönség, ha a debreceni fiú nyer, de csak egy bíró látta jobbnak a négyből, így fejet kellett hajtania legyőzője előtt. Szabinak a boksztudása megvan a sikerhez, fejben kéne még fejlődnie, nem is kicsit. (2:2)

*60 kg-ban* a sámsoni „vendégbunyós” Varga Miklós, és a Vasas-KSC elleni egyetlen győzelmet jegyző Liridon Zeqiri küzdött. Vargától azt szoktuk meg, hogy álmosan kezd, vagy legalábbis ezt a látszatot kelti, s ha vérszemet kap az ellenfél, akkor könyörtelenül lesújt. Ezúttal más forgatókönyvet dolgozott ki, és már az első menetben megsorozta az albánt. A másodikban már egyértelműen uralta a szorítót, a harmadikban pedig már iskolázott. Szép győzelem volt az EB-re készülő ökölvívótól. (4:2)

*64 kg-ban* Török János - Kreshnik Rama ütközetnek tapsolhatott a közönség. Ha azt írjuk, hogy a még mindig csak ifikorú Török János imponáló magabiztossággal, taktikus, erőteljes, érett bunyóval győzte le riválisát egy súllyal a sajátja fölött, akkor az már nem is hat a meglepetés erejével. Igen tehetséges a hajdúsági ökölvívó! (6:2)

*69 kg-ban* nagy verekedést láthatott a közönség Görbics Gábor és Milot Shabani előadásában. A DVSC vendégbokszolója hatalmas ütésekkel „puhította” az albánt, aki a harmadik menet derekáig bírta szusszal, no meg idegekkel. Háromszor is padlózott, mielőtt vége lett a meccsnek! (8:2)

*75 kg-ban* Móna Imre és Burhan Zeneli bokszolt egy rövid mérkőzésen. A kadet Európa-bajnok Móna igazán emberére talált, hiszen ugyanolyan „bikával” találta szembe magát, mint ő. Csépelték is rendesen egymást a legények, de sajnos csak egy meneten keresztül. Az első szünetben az albán edző feladta a meccset, miközben hevesen reklamált a bíróknál a DVSC-s bunyós állítólagos szabálytalankodásai miatt. (10:2)

*91 kg-ban* Deél Szabolcs és Elvir Gashi ütközött. Taktikus boksz volt, de Deél már az első menetben padlóra küldte riválisát. A folytatásban maradt a magyar fölény, így megérdemelt hazai siker született. (12:2)

*Az eredmények mérkőzésről-mérkőzésre*​​*54 kg: Kreshnik Kokollari – Kalucza Norbert (0:2) 
81 kg: Bujar Sejdili – Széll Tamás (2:0)
60 kg: Liridon Zeqiri – Varga Miklós (0:2)
64 kg: Kreshnik Rama – Török János (0:2)
69 kg: Milot Shabani – Görbics Gábor (0:2) 
75 kg: Burhan Zeneli – Móna Imre (0:2)
91 kg: Evir Gashi – Deél Szabolcs (0:2)*

A DVSC két forduló után százszázalékos a ligában, és legközelebb, május 29-én a felvidéki Galánta otthonában küzd, két legjobbja, Kalucza és Varga nélkül, nekik ugyanis a moszkvai Európa-bajnokságon lesz jelenésük. A BoxingONE Championship szombaton a Rybnik-Gladiator mérkőzéssel folytatódik Lengyelországban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 17)

*Önvédelem és harcművészet Békéscsabán!*
2010. 05. 17. 16.36


<RIGHT>






*Hagyománynak számít Békéscsabán,hogy évről évre várják önvédelmi szemináriumra Hanshi Robert Manole VIII.DAN Ju-jitsu mestert, aki egyben a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia romániai vezetője is.*

A szervezők, a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia magyarországi képviselete, a Békés Megyei Harcművész Szövetség és a Magyar Tartalékosok Szövetsége a mostani hétvégére hívták meg az ismert önvédelmi szakembert.

Az önvédelem ügye számos érdeklődőt vonzott. A két napon összesen 77 érdeklődő, köztük 21 mester fokozatú harcművész edzett a 2.Szám Általános Iskola tornatermében.

*A román és magyar harcművészek számos irányzathoz* tartoztak:a Ju-jitsu, shotokan karate, kyokushin karate, ITF taekwon-do, aikido, kick-box, kick-boksz jitsu, Kraw Maga, kempo irányzatok képviselőin kívül biztonsági őrök is részt vettek az oktatáson. A szemináriumon sor került az előre meghatározott témákra. Speciális bemelegítést tartott Victor Micsa román, és Pospischil Tamás magyar mester, majd a bothasználat, késhasználat, puszta kezes védekezés technikáit oktatta Robert Manole nagymester, a „szenvedő alany” bemutatáskor a temesvári Alic Bogdan mester volt, s mint mindig, Dr.Tóth Ferenc kempo mester vállalta a tolmács szerepét..

A szemináriumot az a közvetlen és jó hangulat jellemezte, ami a korábbi évek ilyen jellegű békéscsabai és szegedi rendezvényeit. Természetes jelen voltak a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia magyarországi tagjai, Gregor László, Borbíró Zoltán, Haba József, Pospischil Tamás és Gasparik Róbert mesterek, akik csakúgy, mint a szegedi Hebők Zoltán mester, a szervező munkából is alaposan kivették részüket. Sokat jelentett a megyei szövetség fő szponzorának, a Secret-Őr Vagyonvédelmi KFT.-nak a támogatása is.

Ezek után természetes, hogy újabb rendezvények is sorra kerülnek a közeljövőben.

* Július 2-3 között Romániában, a Fekete-tenger partján, Vénuszban rendezi meg a Román Harcművész Szövetség hagyományos szemináriumát, amelyen magyar harcművészek is rendszeresen részt vesznek. Ősszel ismét magyarországi harcművész hétvége és oktatás várható vagy Békéscsabán, vagy Szegeden.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Hajtós Bertalan is indul a masters-vb-n!*
2010. 05. 24. 07.27


<RIGHT> 






*Várhatóan csaknem ezerötszáz judós vesz részt a jövő heti Kata (formagyakorlat) és Grand Masters világbajnokságon, amelyre a budapesti Hungexpo területén kerül sor. Az esemény csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján, a belvárosi Bacardi Original Barban elhangzott, hogy a fővédnöki tisztséget Sólyom László köztársasági elnök vállalta és a hazai indulók között ott lesz az olimpiai és világbajnoki ezüstérmes Hajtós Bertalan is.*

“A katásoknál és a masters-mezőnyben is ez lesz a második világbajnokság, amely alighanem az év legnagyobb judós rendezvényének ígérkezik – jelentette ki Tóth László, a Magyar Judószövetség (MJSZ) elnöke.

– Egyébként mi adtunk otthont a harminc évnél idősebbek első Európa-bajnokságának is, még 2003-ban Kecskeméten.”
Flóri Miklós, az MJSZ masters-bizottságának vezetője, a nemzetközi szövetség (IJF) instruktora hozzátette: Európában elsőként Magyarországon honosodott meg az idősebb korosztályok versengése, mintegy tizenhat évvel ezelőtt.

A vb-n – amelyen ötévenkénti beosztással alakították ki a kategóriákat –, a nézők igazi örömjudót láthatnak majd, mivel mindenki a saját pénzén és szabadidejében oldja meg a részvételt.

Péter Sándor, az ötszörös WMJA-bajnok, IJF világbajnoki címvédő elmondta: napi három edzéssel készül a rangos megmérettetésre, hiszen alapelve, hogy elegendő munka nélkül nincs siker.
A kétszeres Európa-bajnok Hajtós Bertalan a felkészülés nehézségeiről beszélt:
*“Tizennyolc év élsport után kissé ellustultam és csak nemrég vállaltam el a megméretést. Az utóbbi két hétben tizenkét kilót fogytam, még kettő és felet kell, hogy beférjek a kilencven kilogrammos mezőnybe, de jövő péntekig sikerülni fog.”*

Nagy György főtitkár elmondta: a vb jövő pénteki nyitóünnepségén – amely 16 órakor kezdődik – jelen lesz Sólyom László államfő és Marius L. Vizer, az IJF elnöke is. A Hungexpo G-pavilonjába ellátogatók Baranta- és más bemutatókat is láthatnak majd.

*Kedden és szerdán a kata – ez a Japánban kidolgozott páros formagyakorlatokat jelenti – vb-re kerül sor, majd csütörtöktől a veteránok lépnek tatamira a vásárközpont G-pavilonjában. Előbbin a nevezések jelenlegi állása szerint 48 ország 222 dzsúdósa (köztük 18 magyar) vesz részt, míg a masters vb-n – amelyre a katásoktól is sokan jelentkeztek – az előzetes nevezés alapján 67 ország több mint 1200 versenyzőjét várják, a hazai színeket 128-an képviselik majd.*

A hatnapos eseménysorozatra a bejutás ingyenes, a versenyekről az IJF hivatalos honlapján élő televíziós közvetítést láthatnak.


*Kudo Daido Juku (japán MMA rendszer) stílusbemutató szeminárium 2010. június 26 - 27. *
2010. 05. 23. 21.38


<RIGHT> 






*Kudo Daido Juku (japán MMA rendszer) stílusbemutató szeminárium 2010. június 26 – 27. 
Helyszín: 1044 Budapest, Megyeri út 13., UTE stadion, bírkózó terem*

Ezúton szeretnénk meghívni minden érdeklődőt első, nyílt szemináriumunkra, ahol megismerheti és kipróbálhatja a Kudo Daido Juku technikáit, edzésmetodikáját és szellemiségét. A kétnapos stílusbemutatón bárki részt vehet, kortól, nemtől és előképzettségtől függetlenül.
A két nap alatt bemutatásra kerül a stílus technikai repertoárja, különböző önvédelmi és küzdelmi tematikája, valamint igény szerint kipróbálható az ágazat szabadharc rendszere is, a speciális KUDO védőfelszereléssel (maszk).
Az edzéseket Kont Korbai 2. dan-os mester, a magyarországi Kudo Daido-Juku megalapítója, Jukucho Azuma Takashi személyes tanítványa tartja.
Amit hozni kell: tréningruha (ne a kedvenc pólóval ), vagy ha van, bármilyen típusú/színű gí. Kumite kipróbálása esetén ajánlott a herevédő. Jah, és nagy adag akarat, szív, fegyelmezettség.

*Menetrend*​​*Szombat (június 26.) : 10-13h
Vasárnap (június 27.) : 10-13h*
*Részvételi díj: 
2 napra: 500 Ft (ötszáz)
1 napra: 300 Ft (háromszáz)*​*​*Az edzéseket csak megtekinteni kívánóknak a részvétel ingyenes.
Előzetes regisztráció nem szükséges, bővebb információt a lent feltüntetett vonalakon kérhet. 
*A DAIDO-JUKU-ról:
*A KUDOt a ’80-as években hozta létre Sosai Oyama 4. danos tanítványa, Takeshi Azuma azzal a céllal, hogy a kyokushin karate full kontakt állóharc technikáit vegyítse a judo, jiu-jistu és egyéb földharc elemekkel. Azuma mester stílusa ezzel az elsők között volt, akik beléptek az ’all round fighting’ harcmodort képviselők közé, vagyis az MMA világába. (Tanítványai azóta megjárták többek közt az UFC-t is.) 
Jelenleg kevés harcművészet mondhatja sajátjának, hogy mind a stand up, mind pedig a grappling technikákat tartalmazza, az ezekhez nélkülözhetetlen dobásokkal együtt. Ezért lettek mára oly népszerűek a keresztbeedzések, mert, ha valaki boldogulni szeretne a vegyes harcművészetek világában, ezen képességekkel mind rendelkeznie kell.
A Kudo ebben jelent mást, ugyanis szabályrendszere pusztakezes, minden romboló támadás (könyök, fejelés, térd, stb.) használható teljes erővel, az ellenfelet földre vitel után pedig bármilyen feszítéssel, kulccsal, fojtással feladásra kényszeríthetjük. 

Egy kis GYIK:
*- Szeretnék menni, hol kell regisztrálni magamat?*
Szívesen várunk mindenkit, bárhonnan, bármilyen stílusból, előzetes regisztráció nem szükséges.

*- Teljesen kezdő vagyok. Mehetek?*
Természetesen, egy senpai (is) fog akár külön foglalkozni a kezdőkkel, aki segít mindenben.

*- Muaythai, kyo, stb. haladó/versenyző vagyok, miért lehet ez érdekes nekem?*
A KUDO egyedi felkészítési rendszere miatt úgy gondoljuk, mindenki megtalálja a maga számítását, keressen akár új technikai elgondolásokat, más küzdőstratégiát, vagy új lehetőséget, hogy találjon „valakit, aki jól fenékberúgja és eltöri a karját” (Helio Gracie).

*- Formagyakorlatok nem lesznek a szemináriumon?*
A kudo kata-kat (formagyakorlatok) nem tartalmaz, mert az alapító szerint a küzdelmi, önvédelmi képességek elsajátításához szükségtelenek.

*- Mi az a maszk, és minek viselik, így nem is fáj pl. egy fejütés!?*
A kudo szabályrendszere, szinte minden támadást engedélyez, teljes erővel, puszta kézzel. Ez a maszk védi meg a versenyzők arc csontozatát. A mozgásban nem zavar, és de, igen, fáj.

*- Ez egy ilyen új MMA stílus?*
Nem, nem új, Jukucho már a ’80-as évek elején Sosai Oyamának is javasolta, hogy nyissanak az all round küzdelmek felé, de mivel a kyokushint teljes rendszernek látta az alapító, így Azuma mester saját ágazatot hozott létre, ahol a judo tudását (3. dan) forrasztotta az új stílusba, amit később az orosz sambo, európai boksz, jiu-jisu és a bírkózás elemeivel is ötvözött.
Takeshi Azuma a kyokushinnak egyszer sem fordított hátat természetesen, elmondása szerint mai napig jóban van a kyo szervezetek vezetőinek szinte mindegyikével.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*BAMMA 3: War Machine vs. Zach Light*
2010. 05. 24. 08.44

<RIGHT> 
*Birminghamben került megrendezésre a BAMMA 3 ketrecharcgála, ahol két amerikai harcos, War Machine és Zach Light küzdöttek meg egymással.*

Jon Koppenhaver "War Machine" nem sokkal a gála előtt Magyarországon járt menyasszonyával, és több budapesti klubnál is megfordult. Edzett a Carlson Gracie Teamnél, a Pitbull Team soroksári edzőtermében, valamint az Eso Fitness Body Clubban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 24)

*Cselgáncs GS, Rio de Janeiro - Csoknyai és Bor ötödik*
2010. 05. 24. 10.11


<RIGHT> 



*


A 81 kg-os Csoknyai László és a plusz 100 kg-ban szereplő Bor Barna az ötödik helyen végzett a cselgáncsozók brazíliai Grand Slam-viadalán, Rio de Janeiróban.
*​*
*A verseny honlapja alapján Csoknyai finn és orosz dzsúdós legyőzésével jutott el a negyeddöntőig, ahol a holland Elmonttól kapott ki, míg Bor előbb erőnyerő volt, majd francia cselgáncsozón jutott túl, a nyolc között pedig az egyiptomi el-Sehabival szemben maradt alul.

A vasárnap érdekelt további magyarok - ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor (81), Madarász Tamás (90) és Farkas Bálint (100) - helyezetlenül zártak.

A szombati versenyben a* 73 kg-os Ungvári Attila ezüstérmet nyert, *míg Burján László (60 kg), Ungvári Miklós (66), Horváth Ervin (73), valamint Karakas Hedvig (57) és Gáspár Eszter (63) helyezetlen maradt.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 26)

*BoxingONE - Veretlen a veretlen ellen Galántán*
2010. 05. 25. 22.30


 <RIGHT> 






*Szombaton Galántán folytatódik a BoxingONE Chapionship – amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnoki liga, méghozzá a veretlenek csatájával: a felvidéki K.O. Galanta az idei kiírásban veretlen, ráadásul címvédőként induló DVSC csapatát látja vendégül.*


Mindkét alakulat nagyszerűen kezdte az idei kiírást. Az újonc galántaiak Koszovóban vendégszerepeltek, ahol nagy csatában diadalmaskodtak. A DVSC eddig kétszer bokszolt a mostani bajnokságban, mindkét alkalommal hazai pályán, és legyőzték a Vasas-KSC csapatát, valamint Koszovó legjobbjait is.
Az előjelek tehát adottak egy nagy mérkőzéshez, de a hajdúságiak nem csak az idegenbeli fellépés miatt vannak hátrányban, hanem azért is, mert két legjobbjuk, Kalucza Norbert és Varga Miklós is – a válogatottsággal járó kötelezettségük miatt - hiányozni fog a Galántára utazó keretből. Deél István csapata ennek ellenére a győzelem reményében vág neki a BoxingONE mérkőzésnek.

*„Bízunk Varga és Kalucza eredményes helyettesítésében, de azt tudni kell, hogy ilyen klasszisokat nem lehet csak úgy pótolni.” – fogalmazott Deél mester. „Soha nem bokszoltunk még a Galánta ellen, így egyszerűen nem tudom, hogy milyen erőt fognak képviselni. Bármi lesz, mi győzni szeretnénk, legyen az ellenfél bármilyen erős is.”*

A debreceni edző a csapatösszeállítással kapcsolatban nem ment bele a részletekbe, azt viszont elárulta, hogy némely bokszolója nem abban a súlykategóriában fog küzdeni, ahol legutóbb. Találgatás ugyan, ám valószínűleg nem tévedünk akkor, ha azt gondoljuk, hogy például Török János 64 kg helyett újra 60 kg-ban fog szorítóba lépni. Török helyén meg a legutóbb 69 kg-ban szereplő Görbics Gábor kaphat lehetőséget, hiszen ő is inkább alacsonyabb súlyban érzi otthonosan magát.

A három legmagasabb súlyban (75, 81 és 91 kg) Móna Imre, Széll Tamás és Deél Szabolcs helye pedig mindig biztos a DVSC csapatában.
Deél István után természetesen megkerestük a galántai csapat vezetőedzőjét, az ismert profi ökölvívó Kovács Tamást is. A szakember – ellentétben a hajdúsági mesterrel - jól ismeri az ellenfelet.

*„Nagyon jó mérkőzésekre van kilátás! Amikor még Nagy Zolival együtt dolgoztunk a BoxingONE ligában, akkor bokszoltunk Debrecenben, így elsőkézből származó információim vannak az ellenfélről. Szerintem eléggé kétesélyes a szombati mérkőzés, semmi nincs előre lefutva” – fogalmazott Kovács, aki nevetve folytatta: „Őszintén örülünk, hogy Kalucza és Varga nem lép ringbe a Debrecen színeiben, mert az ellenfél két legjobbjának hiánya egész egyszerűen nem érinthet rosszul bennünket. Az győz majd szombaton, aki jobb napot fog ki, mert sok súlyban kétesélyes a küzdelem!”*

„Tomi Kid” elmondta, hogy nem tervez változtatást a Koszovóban győztes csapatán, ám 75 kg-ban mégis képzelhető, hogy egy Ausztriából érkező légiós kap lehetőséget, hiszen Móna Imre személyében a DVSC-nek egy kimagasló klasszis áll a rendelkezésére.

A KO Galánta – DVSC mérkőzést szombat este 19 órától a galántai parkban, a helyi kastély udvarában, szabadég alatt rendezik, méghozzá a szervezők reményei alapján több ezer ember előtt.​


----------



## Zora00 (2010 Május 28)

*Yoko Kick-box Team XVI. Kick-box Világkupán elért eredményei*






A vasárnapi nappal Szegeden lezárult a XVI. Kick-Box Világkupa, melyre csapatunk, a Yoko Kick-box Team és Szabadidő SE igen szép létszámmal, 30 fővel nevezett gyermek, cadet 1, cadet 2, junior és felnőtt kategóriában, semi-contact és light-contact szabályrendszerben. A rendezvénynek idén ismét a Városi Jégpálya adott otthont, immár hagyományosan Pünkösdkor. 
A rendezők rekordszámú nevezést vártak és nem is csalódhattak. Közel hétszáz fős nevezéssel kezdődtek meg a küzdelmek igen erős mezőnnyel minden kategóriában. 21 ország 107 csapata adta le a nevezését, így 700-800 mérkőzést várhattak a három nap folyamán az érdeklődők. Még Pakisztánból és Egyiptomból is érkeztek versenyzők. A verseny eredményeit válogató ként értékelik a junior EB és a felnőtt VB tekintetében, így igen komoly küzdelmeket láthattak a kilátogatók. Legnagyobb ellenfeleinknek a kelet-európai versenyzők bizonyultak.
A versenyszámok öt kategóriája került lebonyolításra:
- Semi Contact
- Light Contact
- Full Contact
- Low Kick
- Thai Kickboxing






Az első nap a ringes küzdelmekkel kezdődött. Négy páston és két ringben folytak a küzdelmek. A full-contact, low-kick és K1 selejtezők sorába a semi-contact selejtezők és döntők lebonyolítása is besorolt a gyermek, cadet I, cadet II. és junior kategóriákban. A kitartó nézők késő este a semi-contact csapat verseny (3 férfi + 1 nő) felnőtt és cadet II-es küzdelmeit izgulhatták végig.
A szombati nap a cadet I., cadet II., junior light-contact selejtezők és döntők, a junior és felnőtt együttes kategóriájában a semi-contact selejtezők és döntők, a full-contact, low-kick és K1 selejtezők és elődöntők napja volt. A nap zárója ként a Grand Champion küzdelmeket kísérhettük figyelemmel.
Vasárnapra a felnőtt és junior együttesen lebonyolításra kerülő light-contact selejtezői és döntői, valamint a full-contact, low-kick és K1 döntők kerültek.

Csapatunk nagy lelkesedéssel indult neki a pénteki küzdelmeknek. Versenyzőink kihasználva a lehetőséget, semi-contact küzdelmi számban két súlycsoportban is indultak, juniorjaink pedig ezt is megduplázva szombaton az összevont junior és felnőtt versenyt is vállalták. Az est zárója ként megrendezett csapatversenyek sorába 3 csapattal szálltunk be. Közülük két csapatunk állhatott az éjszakába nyúló nap végén a dobogón. Sajnos az idei Világkupát sem úsztuk meg sérülések nélkül. Pál Anita a csapatverseny során egy szerencsétlen lépés miatt kificamította a térdét, így tartalék versenyző hiányában a Yoko Team 2-es csapatunk a küzdelem feladására kényszerült. Sérülése miatt Anita a további küzdelmekben sem indulhatott. Szombaton Hajzer Marko kényszerült a verseny feladására. Ellenfele egyik mélyrúgása szegycsonttöréshez vezetett.
Ugyan csekély létszámmal, de a light-contact küzdelmekből is kivettük a részünket, ahol mind a négy induló versenyzőnk ért el helyezést. 




http://www.sport-net.hu/news_images/1223/vilagkupa_919_325_20100527223130_749.jpg

*Eredményeink:*

*Semi-contact*

*Gyerek:*
Nováki Laura 1. hely

*Cadet I:*
Takó Roland 1. hely
Csonka Attila 2. hely

*Cadet II:*
Homolya Dániel 3. hely; 3. hely
Liszkai Krisztina 3. hely
Német Marcell  3. hely

*Junior:*
Almási Bence 1. hely; 3. hely
Busa Andrea 1. hely
Hartyányi Péter 2. hely
Takó Patrik 3. hely

*Felnőtt:*
Almási Bence 3. hely
Busa Andrea 3.hely; 3. hely
Haska Szabolcs 3.hely
Varga Zsolt 3. hely

*Light-contact:*

*Cadet I:*
Takó Roland 1. hely

*Cadet II:*
Novák Norbert 1. hely
Liszkai Krisztina 2. hely
Sári Máté 3. hely

*Csapatverseny:*

*Cadet II.*
Yoko Team csapat 2. hely:
Homolya Dániel, Novák Norbert, Német Marcell, Liszkai Krisztina

*Felnőtt
*Yoko Team 1-es csapat 3. hely:
Almási Bence, Haska Szabolcs, Völgyi Erik (4Fight), Busa Andrea


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 28)

*Kótai Mihály újra vb-címért akar bokszolni*





*Kótai Mihályt nem törte le a grúz Avtandil Hurcidzétől múlt pénteken elszenvedett vereség, sőt, a középsúlyú ökölvívó pénteken bejelentette, hogy hamarosan újra címmérkőzésen lép majd szorítóba.*

http://www.google.hu/imgres?imgurl=...B3tai+Mih%C3%A1ly&hl=hu&sa=G&gbv=2&tbs=isch:1
*

*

A 33 éves bokszoló, aki tavaly júliusban tért vissza három év kihagyás után, jelezte, hogy továbbra is örömét leli az ökölvívásban, s célja változatlanul egy újabb cím megszerzése.

*"Hurcidze ellen sajnos nagyon rosszul ment, egyszerűen leblokkoltam - mondta a pénteki sajtótájékoztatón Kótai. - Az összecsapás előtt 11 nappal jött a felkérés, de mivel két öv volt a tét, nem hagyhattam ki. Nagyon fontos számomra a boksz, ezért amíg jól érzem magam és tudom csinálni, addig folytatom. Szeretnék örömet okozni a szurkolóimnak, újra világbajnok akarok lenni!"*






Az újabb címmeccs részleteiről egyelőre nem tudott információval szolgálni Kótai, de jelezte, hogy a következő hetekben minden kiderül.





*Kótai (36 győzelem, 1 döntetlen, 4 vereség)* korábbi visszavonulása előtt a nagyváltósúlyúak között a Boksz Világalapítvány (WBF) és a Nemzetközi Bokszszervezet (IBO) világbajnoki öveit is megszerezte. Visszatérése óta középsúlyban bokszol, a Hurcidze elleni az ötödik meccse, s egyben az első veresége volt ebben kategóriában. A pénteken Kijevben rendezett címmeccsen háromszor is számolt rá a mérkőzésvezető, aki a nyolcadik menetben Kótai sérülése miatt vetett véget a csatának.



​
<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 29)

*Kótai Mihály nem adja fel*
2010. 05. 28. 15.08


<RIGHT> 







*Kótai Mihályt nem törte le a grúz Avtandil Hurcidzétől múlt pénteken elszenvedett vereség, sőt, a középsúlyú ökölvívó pénteken bejelentette, hogy hamarosan újra címmérkőzésen lép majd szorítóba.*

A 33 éves bokszoló, aki tavaly júliusban tért vissza három év kihagyás után, jelezte, hogy továbbra is örömét leli az ökölvívásban, s célja változatlanul egy újabb cím megszerzése.

* "Hurcidze ellen sajnos nagyon rosszul ment, egyszerűen leblokkoltam - mondta a pénteki sajtótájékoztatón Kótai. - Az összecsapás előtt 11 nappal jött a felkérés, de mivel két öv volt a tét, nem hagyhattam ki. Nagyon fontos számomra a boksz, ezért amíg jól érzem magam és tudom csinálni, addig folytatom. Szeretnék örömet okozni a szurkolóimnak, újra világbajnok akarok lenni!"*

A közelgő címmeccsének részleteiről egyelőre nem tudott információval szolgálni Kótai, de jelezte, hogy a következő hetekben minden kiderül.

* Kótai (36 győzelem, 1 döntetlen, 4 vereség) korábbi visszavonulása előtt a nagyváltósúlyúak között a Boksz Világalapítvány (WBF) és a Nemzetközi Bokszszervezet (IBO) világbajnoki öveit is megszerezte.* Visszatérése óta középsúlyban bokszol, a Hurcidze elleni ötödik meccse, s egyben az első veresége volt ebben kategóriában. A pénteken Kijevben rendezett címmeccsen háromszor is számolt rá a mérkőzésvezető, aki a nyolcadik menetben Kótai sérülése miatt vetett véget a csatának​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Nem sikerült a bravúr, Vazquez a 10. menetben megállította Bedákot*

Sajnos nem sikerült a bravúr, Bedák Zsolt 10. menetes TKO vereséggel elveszítette profi karrierje első világbajnoki mérkőzését. A veretlen kispehelysúlyú magyar bunyós helyi idő szerint szombat este lépett kötelek közé a Puerto Ricó-i Bayamonban, hogy megkísérelje elhódítani a hozzá hasonlóan makulátlan mérleggel rendelkező Wilfredo Vazquez Jr. WBO világbajnoki övét. A találkozó nagyon jól indult Bedák szempontjából, aki bátor kezdést bemutatva elvitte a nyitó menetet, és technikásabb bokszával teljesen egyenrangú ellenfele volt a magasabb címvédőnek. A sokat mozgó Vazquez aztán a 4. felvonásban elkapta a fonalat, és az etap közepén megrendítette magyar riválisát, aki nagy szívvel küzdve azonnal visszatámadott, amiből óriási verekedés alakult ki. A szünet jól jött Bedáknak, de az 5. menetben ismét bajba került, és több alkalommal is közel került a padlózáshoz, illetve a jobb szeme is elkezdett erősen bedagadni. A 6. felvonásban kissé magára talált a kihívó, de az előző percek látható nyomot hagytak nem csak az arcán, de a kondícióján is. A már említett sérült szem a 9. etapot követően szinte teljesen lezárult, de ennek, és a fogyni látszó erőtartalékok ellenére is úgy tűnt, van remény arra, hogy Bedák legalább az idő előtti vereséget elkerülje. A 10. menet viszont sajnos pontot tett a találkozó végére: Vazquez az első perc végén előbb megrendített Zsoltot a köteleknél, majd a kezeit leengedő Bedák állára elhelyezett egy nagyon kemény jobbost, amitől térdre rogyott a kihívó. Bedák a számolás után felállt, és talán képes is lett volna a folytatásra, de Artur Grigorian edző jelezte, feladja a küzdelmet. A nagy szívvel küzdő Bedák Zsolt ezzel a vereséggel 15 sikerrel megívott mérkőzés után veszítette el veretlenségét, a 19. győzelmét begyűjtő Vazquez pedig első ízben védte meg februárban megszerzett világbajnoki címét.


* Vitali Klitschko kiütötte a lengyel Sárkányt*

A papírformának megfelelően kiütéssel védte meg 4. alkalommal WBC nehézsúlyú világbajnoki címét Vitali Klitschko, akinek ellenfele a szombat esti gelsenkircheni profigálán a korábban Veres Lászlóval is dolgozó lengyel Albert Sosnowski volt. A nagy szurkolótáborral rendelkező ukrán címvédő, és a volt Európa-bajnok Sosnowski találkozójának színvonala sajnos elmaradt a várttól, és a szó szerint mindent eldöntő 10. felvonásig gyakorlatilag ugyan abban a mederben zajlott az összecsapás: a magasabb Klitschko a szorító közepét uralva próbálta becserkészni alacsonyabb riválisát, a kihívó pedig sok mozgással és távolról indított akciókkal igyekezett eltalálni a világbajnokot. A kevés látványos ütésváltással tarkított mérkőzés meddő Klitschko fölénnyel telt, és Sosnowski folyamatosan fogyó kondíciója elővetítette az idő előtti befejezést, amire a már említett 10. menetben került sor. Az ominózus etap záró percébe fordulva Klitschko előbb megrendítette riválisát, majd pár másodperccel később egy fejre mért jobbossal a sarokba döntötte Sosnowskit, akit Jay Nady mérkőzésvezető azonnal, számolás nélkül le is léptetett. A 38 éves Vitali Klitschko címvédése mellett 40. profi győzelmének is örülhetett, míg a "Sárkány" becenevű Sosnowski 3. hivatásos vereségét volt kénytelen elkönyvelni.

<SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://s7.addthis.com/js/152/addthis_widget.js"></SCRIPT>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Május 30)

*Bedák Zsolt állkapcsa eltört a Vazquez elleni mérkőzésen*

*Legfrissebb információink szerint sajnos komolyan megsérült a szombat esti Wilfredo Vazquez Jr. elleni WBO kispehelysúlyú világbajnoki mérkőzés 10. menetében TKO vereséget szenvedő Bedák Zsolt. A bayamoni összecsapás helyszínén tartózkodó Kovács Kokó István arról értesítette lapunkat, hogy Bedák állkapcsa eltört a küzdelmes összecsapáson. Öröm az ürömben, hogy az első diagnózis szerint Zsolt sérülése ideális esetben pár hét alatt rendbe jöhet, és a repülést is engedélyezték számára az orvosok.*
​


----------



## Zora00 (2010 Május 31)

*Felnőtt I. osztályú Semi-contact Magyar Bajnokság*
</O
_2010. május 29-én, szombaton zajlott le a F_elnőtt I. osztályú Semi-contact Magyar Bajnokság döntője Csepelen, a II. Rákóczi F. Általános Iskola tornacsarnokában. A rendezvény viszonylag kis létszámmal, 46 fő részt vételével bonyolítódott le, mivel a meghívásos versenyre csak a 2010-es felnőtt semi-contact ranglistában szereplő versenyzők megszerzett pontszámai alapján, az első 4 legtöbb pontszámot szerzett versenyző nevezhetett.
Egyesületünket, a Yoko Kick-box Team Szabadidő és Sportegyesületet Busa Andrea, Haska Szabolcs, Pál Anita és Varga Zsolt képviselte. Mind a négyük legfőbb ellenfelének a Király Team csapata bizonyult.
<O</O

Busa Andi a tőle megszokott koncentrációval teljesített a páston. Nagy összpontosításra is volt szüksége ahhoz, hogy junior korosztályos létére eredményesen mérettethessen meg a felnőttek világában. A döntőben a világ egyik legjobbjával, a Király Team-es Szendrei Barbarával került össze, akit rendkívül szoros küzdelemben sikerült legyőznie, így elnyerte a felnőtt országos bajnoki címet.
Pál Anita az előző hétvégén, a Szegeden megrendezett Kick-box Világkupán szerzett sérülése ellenére vállalta a küzdelmet. Végig nagyon óvatosan dolgozott vigyázva sérült térdére, ez azonban csak a második hely megszerzéséhez volt elegendő.
Haska Szabinak a döntőbe jutásért Iványi Gáborral kellett szembe néznie. Sajnos nem sikerült felvennie ellenfele ritmusát, így meg kellett elégednie a 4. hely megszerzésével.
Nagyon szoros meccset vívott Varga Zsolt is. Az egész küzdelem alatt fej-fej mellett haladt ellenfelével, de végül egy ponttal kikapott. A dobogó harmadik helyén fejezte be a 2010-es Magyar Bajnokságot.<O</O
<O</O

Eredményeink:
<O</O
<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-com



</st1:metricconverter> 
<st1:metricconverter w:st="on" ProductID="60 kg">- 60 kg</st1:metricconverter> 1. hely Busa Andrea
+ <st1:metricconverter w:st="on" ProductID="70 kg">70 kg</st1:metricconverter> 2. hely Pál Anita<O</O
- <st1:metricconverter w:st="on" ProductID="69 kg">69 kg</st1:metricconverter> 4. hely Haska Szabolcs
- <st1:metricconverter w:st="on" ProductID="94 kg">94 kg</st1:metricconverter> 3. hely Varga Zsolt.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 1)

*Cselgáncs szenior-vb - Egy-egy hazai arany és bronz csapatban*
2010. 05. 30. 20.38


<RIGHT> 



*


A magyarok két érmet, egy aranyat és egy bronzot szereztek vasárnap a budapesti szenior cselgáncs-világbajnokság utolsó napján, amikor a csapatversenyeket rendezték meg.
*​*
*A Hungexpo területén lebonyolított vb negyedik napján hat kategóriában zajlottak a küzdelmek, s a magyarok a nők 30-39 éves korosztályában bizonyultak a legjobbnak, míg a harmadik helyet a férfiak 40-49 éves korcsoportjában gyűjtötték be.

* A hazai versenyzők így összesen 13 arany-, 4 ezüst- és 14 bronzéremmel zárták a vb-t.*


*Cselgáncs: bronzérmes Bor Barna a Sao Paulo-i Vk-n*
2010. 05. 31. 07.46 


* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*Bronzérmet nyert Bor Barna a cselgáncsozók hétvégi Világkupa-versenyén, Sao Paulóban.*


A +100 kg-os kategória magyarja, aki az idei Európa-bajnokságon második volt, a nemzetközi sportági szövetség honlapja alapján az ausztrál Jake Andrewarthát, a venezuelai Pedro Pinedát és a brazil Walter Santost magabiztosan legyőzve jutott el az elődöntőig, amelyben kikapott egy másik braziltól, Rafael Silvától. A bronzmérkőzésen a kubai Oscar Braysont verte.

Taraba Sándor (73 kg), Horváth Ervin (73), ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor (81) és Madarász Tamás (90) helyezetlenül zárt.​<CENTER></CENTER>





*It's Showtime Amsterdam Arena  Színvonalas összecsapások és újabb Hari balhé a főmérkőzésen!*
2010. 05. 30. 21.16


<RIGHT> 






*Május 29.-én ismét az Ajax stadion adott otthont az év legnagyobb szabású kick-box gálájának. A nem mindennapi rendezvényen ismét teltház fogadta a versenyzőket, ami azt jelenti, hogy több mint húszezren foglaltak helyet a lelátókon.*

A program ismét bombaerősre sikeredett, hiszen összesen tizenöt mérkőzést rendeztek a világ legjobb versenyzőinek részvételével. Már a gála első felében is klasszisok küzdöttek a szorítóban, és az sem vetette vissza a gála színvonalát, hogy nem sokkal a megmérettetés előtt a szervezet három élmenőjének, Tyrone Spongnak, Giorgio Petrosyanak, és Andy Souwernek is lekellett mondania a részvételt, különböző sérülések miatt.

A rendezvény előtt két fontos szabálymódosítást is bejelentettek. Mostantól a mérkőzéseken három helyett öt pontozóbíró értékeli a küzdelmeket, és minden padlózásért kettő, és nem egy pontot vonnak le a versenyzőktől, tehát inkább a keményebb bunyót vállaló versenyzőt értékelik jobban.

A felvezető mérkőzések után program első része fél ötkor kezdődött, ekkor körülbelül fél ház volt a csarnokban. Már a délutáni órákban is hemzsegtek a klasszisok a ringben. Az első mérkőzésen nehézsúlyban Rustemi Kreshnik kétszer is padlóztatta Tomas Hront az első menetben, majd végül pontozással nyert. Az „afrikai harcos” Chris Ngimbi nem kegyelmezett Anthony Nekruinak, egy látványos fejre mért térdrúgással zárta le az összecsapást a második menetben. A hollandok fiatal titánja, Rico Verhoeven értékes skalpot gyűjtött be, hiszen pontozással győzte le a bosnyák Dzevad Poturakot. Dzhabar Askerov és William Diender főprogramba illő mérkőzést vívott, ahol először hirdettek extra menetet a nap folyamán. Itt Askerov került fölénybe és megérdemelten győzött. A két marokkói, Mohamed Khamal és Chahid Oulad El Hadj is parázs összecsapást produkált, és ha nem is sokkal, de a Pitbull becenévre hallgató Chahid volt a jobb. Az örmény származású Atty Gol megpróbálta elhódítani a 65 kg-os VB címet Orono vor Petchpoontól, azonban nem járt sikerrel, hiszen a bíró öt menet után a thaiföldi versenyző kezét emelte a magasba. Lhoucine Ouzgni meggyőzően verte a hazai pálya előnyét élvező Sem Braant, és Simon Rutz szerint Ő lehet Cosmo Alexandre következő kihívója, a 77 kg-os világbajnoki címért. Anderson Silva és Mourad Bouzidi mérkőzésén extra menet döntött, Bouzidi javára. Élete utolsó mérkőzésén nem sikerült győztesen elhagynia a szorítót Rayen Simsonnak, ebben Sahin Yakut akadályozta meg, miután pontozással győzte le a holland klasszist.

*Főprogram*
*Daniel Ghita vs Aschwin Balrak*: A tavalyi év felfedezettjének és a szurinámi származású Balrak összecsapásával kezdődött a főprogram. Annak ellenére, hogy az Ernesto Hoost által edzett dél-amerikai sportoló is elért egy-két nagyobb győzelmet az utóbbi időben, inkább Ghita számított a mérkőzés esélyesének. Ennek ellenére meglepetés született, hiszen Balrak nagyszerűen küzdött, többször látványos ütésekkel is eltalálta a közel két méter magas román versenyzőt, aki azonban inkább csak a combrúgásaival tudott érvényesülni, így végül Balrak gyűjtötte be pontozással a győzelmet.

*Cosmo Alexandre vs Nieky „The Natural” Holzken*: a két klasszis az este egyik legjobb mérkőzését vívta! A szervezet 77 kg-os világbajnoka, Alexandre ringbe lépett Budapesten is április 17.-én, most azonban a 72,5 kg-os súlycsoportban tette próbára magát! Holzken már az első menetben padlóra küldte a brazil versenyzőt, aki ennek ellenére nem adta fel, és újult erővel támadott vissza. A második, harmadik menetben is végig partiban volt a hazai versenyzővel, sőt volt hogy Ő dominált a szorítóban, de a padlózás miatt, szűken Holzken volt a jobb, és végül 4:1 arányú pontozással be is gyűjtötte a győzelmet.

*Leroy Kaestner vs Gago Drago*: a tavalyi év holland K-1 Max bajnoka és az agresszív stílusa miatt igencsak népszerű Drago szintén kiváló mérkőzést produkált! Drago végig keményen támadott, azonban Kaestner is felvette ellene a kesztyűt ebben a műfajban is. Az örmény versenyző sok látványos technikát is bevetett, a közönség nagy örömére többször próbálkozott fordulásos rúgásokkal, azonban Kaestner sikerrel blokkolta ezeket. A három menet után mindenki feszülten várta az eredményhirdetést, hiszen szoros mérkőzést produkáltak a versenyzők. A pontozok végül Kaestnert hozták ki győztesnek, aki ezzel a sikerrel egy nagyon értékes skalpot gyűjtött be.

*Yoshihiro Sato vs Pajonsuk:* ezen az összecsapáson a gála két ázsiai versenyzője nézett farkasszemet egymással. A thaiföldi versenyző eredetileg Andy Souwer ellen lépett volna ringbe, azonban a kétszeres bajnok szemsérülése miatt kénytelen volt lemondani a mérkőzést, és helyére a japánok klasszisa, Sato került. Annak ellenére, hogy ismét két klasszis versenyző csapott össze, ez a mérkőzés színvonala elmaradt a többi, főprogramban szerepet kapó mérkőzéstől. Mindketten Muay-thai alapokkal rendelkeznek, és ez látszott a mérkőzésen is, sok volt a klincselés, ami azonban nem megengedett az It’s Showtime szabályai szerint. Emiatt a népes közönség többször is nem tetszését nyilvánította ki. A mérkőzést végül Pajonsok nyerte pontozással.

*Gökhan Saki vs Melvin Manhoef*: A sportág egyik legnagyobb sztárja, Manhoef eredetileg Tyrone Spong ellen lépett volna ringbe, azonban a fiatal klasszis keze megsérült a Jerome Le Banner elleni mérkőzésen még április elején, így helyette a szintén klasszisok táborát erősítő Gokhan Saki bizonyíthatott a mindössze 90 kg-ot nyomó KO király ellen. A két versenyző szokásukhoz híven már a bevonulásnál hatalmas show-t produkált és szerencsére a ringben is hozták a formájukat. Az elején Manhoef kevesebbet támadott, azonban a menet második felét meghúzta, viszont a következő menetben nem volt menekvés, ugyanis Saki nagyszerű produkciót nyújtott és gyakorlatilag földbe döngölte a holland klasszist. Manhoef nagy szívvel állta a pofonokat, azonban a harmadik padlózás után a bíró leléptette.

*Artur Kyshenko vs Murat Direkci*: szintén az este egyik legjobban várt összecsapása volt a fiatal ukrán klasszis és a szervezet 70 kg-os bajnokának a mérkőzése. A két versenyző nem is okozott csalódást, hiszen a publikum elégedett lehetett a látottakkal, és ez az összecsapás is jó eséllyel pályázhat az est legjobb mérkőzésének címére. Kyshenko jól használta ki magasságbeli főlényét, ám Direkci is hatékonyan dolgozott, nem egyszer került közel ahhoz, hogy ugró térdrúgásaival eldöntse a mérkőzést. A harmadik menetre Kyshenko már több sérülést is összeszedett és a török származású versenyző alaposan meg is húzta a záró kört, de ha szűken is, Kyshenko jogosan hagyta el 4:1 arányú pontozásos győzelemmel a szorított.

*Hesdy Gerges vs Badr Hari:* az est főmérkőzésén a +95 kg-os VB-cím volt a tét. Nem túlzás azt állítani, hogy az elmúlt években egyértelműen Hari a szervezett húzóembere, ringbe vonulásakor hatalmas ovációval fogadta a közönség, gyakorlatilag majdnem felrobbant a csarnok, azonban nem egyszer voltak balhés esetei a ringben és a szorítón kívül is, és sajnos a balhé most sem maradt el. Ellenfele a gránitálló egyiptomi Hesdy Gerges volt. A pontosan két méter magas egyiptomi versenyző nagyon jól állta Hari szokásosan kőkemény támadásait, azonban a második menetben padlóra került és a marokkói versenyző a 2008-as K-1 döntőhöz hasonlóan ismét fejbe rúgta a földön fekvő ellenfelét.

A kedvencből hirtelen ellenség lett, a közönség hangos füttyszóval díjazta a durva szabálytalanságot. Gerges csapata azonnal a ringbe rontott, kellett pár perc mire megnyugodtak a kedélyek. A ringszpíker nem sokkal az eset után oda akarta adni a mikrofont Harinak, hogy mondjon valamit, Ő azonban szótlan maradt és meglepő módon helyette csapattársa, Melvin Manhoef kért bocsánatot és mondta, hogy természetesen elismerik Gerges győzelmét, így a két méter magas egyiptomi versenyző derekára került a nehézsúlyú bajnoki öv.

Az idei évben ismét nagyszerűre sikeredett a rendezvény, a versenyzők és a szervezők nagyon kitettek magukért, már most ki lehet jelenteni, hogy ez, az év legnagyobb szabású gálája volt, számos súlycsoport klasszisai főszereplésével. Sajnos a Hari által ismét elkövetett szabálytalanság miatt többen keserű szájízzel hagyták el az Amsterdam Arenát, de bízzunk benne, hogy ez utoljára fordult elő a sportág egyik legnagyobb ikonjával.

A gála előtt tudni lehetett, hogy a jövő évben az It’s Showtime két 16-os tornát is fog rendezni, 70 kg-ban és nehézsúlyban is. A legnehezebbek március 5.-én Amszterdamban vívják a 16-os döntőt, majd szintén májusban az Arena-ban dől el a győztes személye, aki hazaviheti a 100 000 eurós fődíjat. A középsúlyúak tornájára várhatóan a 2011-es év második felében fog sor kerülni.


*Szikrázó meccsek, debreceni siker*
2010. 05. 30. 17.19


<RIGHT> 






*Szombat este Galántán folytatódott a BoxingONE Championship – amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság, ahol a helyi KO Galanta a címvédő DVSC-t látta vendégül.*


A mérkőzés előtt mindkét alakulatnak tökéletes volt a mérlege, ám ahogy az ilyenkor lenni szokott, a végén csak egy 100%-os csapat maradhatott.
A felvidéki szervezők nem véletlen választották a mérkőzés helyszínének az Eszterházy-kastély udvarát, ugyanis a helyiek a nyilvánosság erejét igyekeznek felhasználni arra, hogy az illetékesek végre észrevegyék a műemlék renoválásának halaszthatatlanságát. Tény, hogy a kastély az elmúlt évtizedekben igencsak lepusztult, jelenleg használhatatlan, ám a romos állapota ellenére a homlokzatából még mindig átüt a régi idők pompája.

A mérkőzés előtt, annak ellenére, hogy a debreceni csapatból 
hiányzott két válogatott klasszis, mindkét vezetőedző szoros küzdelmet várt. 57 kg-ban a Kalucza Norbertet helyettesítő Kiss Mihály nem tudott komoly ellenállást kifejteni Ferdinand Lubos ellen, s alig másfél perc alatt eldőlt a küzdelem, úgy, hogy a magyar ökölvívóra háromszor számolni kellett. (2:0) 60 kg-ban, ahol rendesen Varga Miklósé a DVSC-s szerelés, a fiatal Török János kapott lehetőséget, méghozzá Tomas Vano ellen. Két zártan küzdő ökölvívó feszült egymásnak, de a szlovákiai bunyós volt az erősebb, ami a találatok mennyiségében és minőségében is jelentkezett. Egyértelmű galántai győzelem. (4:0)
64 kg-ban Magyarország egyik leguniverzálisabb küzdősportos egyénisége (boksz, mma, k-3, thai boksz), Görbics Gábor kapott lehetőséget a hajdúsági csapat színeiben. Ellenfele a galántai közönségkedvenc Lakatos René volt, aki szintén egy univerzális ökölvívó, hiszen bár 64 kg-ban érzi igazán jól magát, Koszovóban két súllyal feljebb, 75 kg-ban sem vallott szégyent. Most viszont Görbics alaposan megszórta, két menetben is számolni kellett rá, így a magyar csapat megszerezte az első győzelmét. (4:2)
69 kg-ban Pipo Renátó (Galanta) és Tóth József (DVSC) feszült egymásnak. A hajdúságiak ökölvívója erőből oldotta meg a feladatot, és csak a harmadik menet lett szoros, ahol Tóth már egy kicsit visszavett az általa diktált iramból. (4:4)
Egálról indult a 75 kg-osok küzdelme, ami érdekes párharcot hozott. Galántai oldalról Babiak Michal-t szólították ringbe, aki pár héttel ezelőtt még 69 kg-ban kapott lehetőséget B1 meccsen, és ráadásul nyert is, míg a DVSC-s színeket – meglepetésre – Nagy Péter képviselte. A nyurga magyar fiú, és a zömök szlovák bokszoló már ránézésre is más küzdőstílust képvisel, ami az összecsapáson is bebizonyosodott. Nagy hosszú kezeivel döfködött, majd jól forgott le riválisáról, aki hiába űzte-hajtotta, nem tudta becserkészni. A magyar bokszoló a harmadik menetben már hosszabb kombinációkkal is eredményesen operált, így teljesen megérdemelt győzelmet aratott. (4:6)
Deél István – taktikai okokból - ez alkalommal 81 kg-ban szavazott bizalmat a korosztályos Európa-bajnok Móna Imrének, aki a Nagy Sándor elleni mérkőzésen meghálálta a bizalmat. Nem volt könnyű küzdelem a debreceni bunyósnak, de a harmadik menetre kidomborodott a fölénye, és megérdemelten nyerte a kőkemény meccset. (4:8)
Ha a félnehézsúlyú küzdelem kemény volt, akkor a nehézsúlyúak csatájára nehéz szavakat találni. Mondjuk úgy, hogy parádés 3x3 percet láthatott az a több száz néző, aki a késő esti időpont ellenére megvárta a Sandro Dirnfeld – Deél Szabolcs összecsapást. Noha a galántai bokszoló minden menetet megnyert, ám ez volt az a mérkőzés, ahol a győztesnek is fájt a siker. (6:8)
Mindent összevetve, szoros küzdelemben megérdemelten nyert a DVSC csapata, amely így három győzelemmel uralja a „B” csoportot. 
​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

Ezt próbáljátok ki. Igazi "verekedős, kemény bunyó". http://www.vingtsun.hu/


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 2)

*Hétvégén nyolc magyar a cselgáncs Vk-kon*
2010. 06. 02. 14.23 


<RIGHT> 






*Hétvégén a férfiaknak Madridban, a nők számára Bukarestben folytatódik az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat, s előbbi helyszínen öt, míg utóbbin három versenyző képviseli a magyar színeket.*

A hazai szövetség szerdai tájékoztatása szerint a spanyol fővárosban Urbancsok Tamás (73 kg), Csoknyai László, Bürgés Milán (81), az Európa-bajnok Hadfi Dániel, továbbá Farkas Bálint (100) lép tatamira, míg Romániába Maros Barbara (52), Karakas Hedvig (57) és a szintén Eb-aranyérmes Joó Abigél (78) utazik.

A Vk-sorozat legutóbbi állomásán, a múlt hétvégén Sao Paulóban rendezett viadalon Bor Barna bronzérmet nyert.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 3)

*Nem lesz könnyű a londoni olimpiára eljutni*
2010. 06. 03. 06.18


<RIGHT> 






*A Nemzetközi Ökölvívó Szövetség (AIBA) közzétette az új, londoni olimpiára elkészült kvalifikációs rendszerét, amelyből kiderül, hogy talán minden eddiginél nehezebb lesz kvótát szerezni az ötkarikás játékokra.*
A pekingi olimpián tizenegy súlycsoportban avattak bajnokot, míg Londonban már tizenhárom kategóriában szerepelhetnek a versenyzők. A férfi kategóriák számát eggyel csökkentették, amelyek hivatalosan 2010. szeptember elsején lépnek életbe, és ezentúl 49, 52, 56, 60, 64, 69, 75, 81, 91, és +91 kg-ban mérkőzhetnek a felek.




A három új versenyszámot a nők küzdelmei jelentik, ők 51, 60, és 75 kg-ban mérkőzhetnek két év múlva a londoni olimpián. Pekingben az egyetlen olyan sport volt az ökölvívás, amelyben a hölgyek nem vehettek részt, de tavaly a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság zöld utat adott a szebbik nem londoni részvételére.
Sajnálatos azonban, hogy a már meglévő 286 olimpiai kvóta száma az ökölvívásban nem változott, így a hölgyek csak a férfiak rovására vehetnek részt Londonban, és mindössze 36-an lehetnek ott a brit fővárosban, míg az erősebbik nem kvalifikációs helyei ezáltal 250-re csökkentek. Az 1978-1995 között született versenyzők vehetnek részt az olimpián az AIBA szabályai szerint.




A hölgyeknek az egyetlen kvalifikációs lehetőség a 2012 tavaszán megrendezésre kerülő világbajnokság lesz, amelyen mindhárom kategória első nyolc-nyolc helyezettje vehet részt a londoni olimpián, valamint az AIBA szakértő bizottsága kioszt még további tizenegy kvótát elsősorban azoknak az országoknak, akik a világbajnokságon nem szereztek, hogy minél több nemzet képviseltethesse magát Londonban.
A házigazda Nagy-Britannia is kap egy kvalifikációs helyet a hölgyeknél, így alakul ki a harminchat fős mezőny, azaz súlycsoportonként tizenketten lehetnek Londonban. A helyzetet egy kicsit bonyolítja, hogy meg van határozva, melyik kontinens összesen mennyi bokszolóval vehet részt: Európa 12, Ázsia 8, Pánamerika 8, Afrika 5, míg Óceánia három helyet kap az első női ökölvívó ötkarikás versenyen. Mindez azt jelenti, hogy Európa összesen négy-négy bokszolóval képviseltetheti magát az olimpiai versenyen súlycsoportonként




A férfiaknál az első kvalifikációs esemény maga az idén ősszel újonnan induló World Series of Boxing (WSB) lesz, amelynek öt egyéni győztese automatikusan kvótát szerez Londonra. A győzteseknek meg kell nevezniük melyik súlycsoportban kívánnak részt venni az olimpián, mivel a WSB kategóriái eltérőek az AIBA hivatalosan elfogadott súlycsoportjaihoz képest.
A második kvalifikációs esemény a Dél-Koreában 2011 szeptemberében sorra kerülő AIBA világbajnokság lesz, amelyen minden súlycsoport első tíz-tíz helyezettje automatikusan eljut a londoni olimpiára, kivéve a két legnagyobb súlycsoport - 91, +91kg -, ahol az első hat-hat versenyző szerez kvótát, így összesen 92 ökölvívó jut el Londonba.
A harmadik kvalifikációs esemény a kontinensek saját versenye lesz, amelyet 2012 elején rendeznek meg, de a legutóbbi kettő versennyel szemben ezúttal csupán egyetlen lehetőség lesz Londonba eljutni. Az európai, az amerikai, az ázsiai, az afrikai, és az óceániai selejtezőn összesen 140 kvalifikációs hely talál gazdára.
Nehezíti a helyzetet, hogy a világbajnokság és a kontinensek kvalifikációs versenyére jutó kvóták száma összesen 232, de szintén megmaradt a földrészek felosztása, és ezek szerint Európának 78, Ázsiának 56, Pánamerikának 54, Afrikának 52, míg Óceániának 10 helye lesz Londonban. Az afrikai kvóták magas száma különösen érthetetlen, mert Európa vezető szerepe mellett az erős ázsiai és amerikai kontinenssel majdnem azonos számú kvalifikációs hellyel rendelkezik az ökölvívásban visszafogott teljesítményt nyújtó fekete földrész.




A házigazda brit férfi válogatott öt kvalifikációs helyet kap, míg az AIBA szakmai bizottsága még további nyolc kvótát oszt ki szabad kártyaként, így alakul ki a teljes 250 fős mezőny a londoni olimpián.

*Kihirdették az Európa-Bajnokságra utazó keret!*
2010. 06. 02. 22.24


<RIGHT> 






*Kijelölte a moszkvai ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságra utazó keretét Kovács László szövetségi kapitány. A most szombattól jövő szombatig tartó kontinensviadalon mind a 11 súlycsoportban lesz magyar induló a szakvezető döntése értelmében - tudatta kedden a hazai szövetség.*

*A magyar csapat:*

Lakatos István (48 kg, KSC), Kalucza Norbert (51, DVSC), Berna Dávid (54, KSI), Ráth Miklós (57, Vasas), Varga Miklós (60, Harangi SE), Káté Gyula (64, Unió Kispest), Bacskai Balázs (69, Vasas), Harcsa Norbert (75, Unió Kispest), Szellő Imre (81, KSC), Darmos József (91, Vasas), Bernáth István (+91, Somi Box Klub)


*Más utakon: indul a Hepehupa-kupa*
2010. 06. 02. 23.27


<RIGHT> 






*Dzsúdó: különleges versenyt szervez Ilyés Gyula, a Veresegyházi Küzdősport Egyesület judo szakosztályának vezetőedzője.*
Az egykori Honvéd-judós 2010. június 13-án vasárnap régi sikereinek színhelyén, a Honvéd-Kipszer SE dozsójában (Budapest XIII. ker. Tüzér utca 56.) rendezi meg az 1. Hepehupa-kupát.

A viadal célja, hogy versenylehetőséget biztosítson azon ifjú judokák számára, akik a sportág szeretetéért, egészséges testi és lelki fejlődésük érdekében koptatják a tatamit. 

Ilyés Gyula nem szorul bemutatásra a magyar judótársadalom tagjai előtt, a Budapesti Honvéd sportolójaként szép sikereket ért el, ám egy súlyos gerincsérülés kettétörte karrierjét.​<CENTER>



</CENTER>
Fanatizmusára jellemző, több műtét után is visszatért a tatamira, s a masters korosztályban gyarapította tovább érmeit. A hatodik danos edző az Országos Dankollégium elnökhelyettese, nevéhez fűződik az első kata magyar bajnokság ötlete, de ő bábáskodik a december 18-án következő földharc (newaza) magyar bajnokság körül is. 

Ilyés Gyula hívta fel a magyar judóedzők figyelmét a kettlebell hatékonyságára, az egykezes súlyzók ma már nélkülözhetetlen eszközök a fizikai felkészülésnél. Többdiplomás emberként a tanulás fontosságát hangsúlyozza, a judót a testi-lelki nevelés eszközének tekinti.

Kerüli az eredménykényszert, sportolóinak tiltott a versenyek előtti fogyasztás, a fiúk, lányok csak úgy látogathatják az edzéseket, ha rendszeres időközönként bemutatják ellenőrzőiket. 

Munkáját szűkebb pátriája, Veresegyháza önkormányzata tavaly decemberben Bellai János Testnevelési és Sport Díjjal ismerte el. Most első gyerekversenye szervezésére fordítja energiáit, egy különleges viadalra invitálja az ország ifjú judósait. 

„Úgy vélem, nemcsak az eredményekért érdemes judózni, elvem, hogy a gyerekek találjanak örömet a sportban – foglalta össze edzői ars poeticáját Ilyés Gyula. 

– Egykori versenyzőként, persze, elfogadom a másik utat, a mielőbbi eredményekre való törekvést, mindkét irány másért jó, mást szolgál. Én a magam által kialakított értékrenddel ismertetem meg tanítványaimat, így próbálom velük megszerettetni ezt a gyönyörű sportágat. 

Ha olyan kiemelkedő tehetségű gyerekkel találkozom, aki versenyszinten, nagy célokat kitűzve szeretné űzni a judót, akkor továbbküldöm olyan klubba, ahol lehetősége van több edzésre, rendszeres versenyzésre. 

Veresegyházán nem versenyszakosztályt működtetek, de évi hét-nyolc, elsősorban regionális megmérettetésen azért elindulunk, mert a versenyzés örömétől sem szeretném megfosztani a gyerekeket. A Hepehupa-kupán küzdelmi lehetőséget szeretnénk biztosítani azon judokák számára, akik heti két-három edzésen vesznek részt, nem a profi judo irányába indulnak el.​<CENTER>



</CENTER>
Természetesen a nagy egyesületek sportolóit is szívesen látjuk június 13-án, ám őket tudásszintjüknek megfelelően, külön versenyeztetjük. A sportág népszerűsítése mellett kedvcsinálónak szánjuk a rendezvényt. 

Nem tagadom, a helyszín kiválasztásában a nosztalgia is szerepet játszott, hiszen hosszú éveket töltöttem el a Honvéd edzőtermében, számtalan kedves emlék köt a Tüzér utcához.” 

A viadal négy tatamin, versenybírák közreműködésével kerül lebonyolításra. A szervezők egyenlő feltételeket biztosítanak az indulók számára, csak azonos korosztályú és súlycsoportú gyerekek mérkőzhetnek meg egymással. 

A mérlegelésnél sportorvosi vagy háziorvos által kiállított „egészséges, versenyezhet” igazolás szükséges. Minden résztvevő éremmel, s külön az alkalomra készített díszes oklevéllel térhet haza. A szervezők az óvodáskorúaktól a serdülőkig várják a nebulók jelentkezését. Arra is lehetőség lesz, hogy azok a judokák, akik állásból még nem érzik biztosnak tudásukat, földön küzdjenek meg egymással. 

*„Szeretnénk, ha az első Hepehupa-kupát több is követné, sorozatjelleggel, hagyományteremtő szándékkal indítjuk a viadalt – fogalmazott Ilyés Gyula. 
*
*– Június tizenharmadikán, vasárnap szeretettel várunk minden ifjú judokát a Honvéd-Kipszer judótermébe!”*


*Szepesi Csenge - újabb lépés: Hétvégén Eb-re utazik a Kyokushin világbajnok*
2010. 06. 02. 23.20 


<RIGHT> 
*



*


*Lassan mindenki ismeri a soproni lány nevét, és nem csak a harcművészetek világában. Az örök energiával megáldott közvetlen harcos lányt gyorsan megkedvelte mindenki. Most az idei év főversenyére készül. A Magyar Kyokushin Karate Szervezet válogatottjának tagjaként Spanyolországban fog tatamira lépni az Európa-bajnokságon. Tavaly a második helyen végzett Ábrahám Edit mögött. Idén viszont Csenge szívesen tenné a VB cím mellé az EB trófeát. *

- Tavaly októberben az össz kyo vb-n világbajnok lettél. Milyen érzés volt a dobogón állni?
- Nem volt dobogó . Fárasztó 3 nap után következett a sor a döntőkre, de a fináléban a nagy drukkolás teljesen feldobott. Hihetetlen eufórikus hangulatba kerültem. A győzelem nagy felelősséggel jár, valamint nagyobb odafigyeléssel a társaimtól és legfőképpen az ellenfeleimtől. Ezért a jövőben minden versenyen sokkal nagyobb ellenállásra számíthatok a tatamin.
- Több újság és tv is kiemelten kezelte a győzelmed. Ilyen fiatalon, hogy éled meg ezt a fokozott figyelmet?
- 4 éve karatézom, aminek kiváló alapot adott, hogy korábban úsztam. Ennyi idő alatt senki sem gondolta volna, hogy elérem ezt a címet, még a mesterem, sensei Polacsek Zoltán sem. A későbbre várt sikert természetesen nem bánjuk, amire az országos média is felfigyelt. Jó érzés volt címlapon látni magam, a VB arannyal és a másik világbajnokkal, Rózsa Gáborral együtt. Fiatalon nehezen tudja az ember elképzelni, hogy mekkora felelőség és teher a cím birtoklása. Ezzel meg kell tanulni bánni. Nehéz, de nem vagyok egyedül, így sikerül megbirkózni vele.
- 2009-es év karatésa lettél, GYMS megye sportolója lettél, és az országos sportújságíró szakma szavazatai alapján olimpiai bajnokokat megelőzve idei évben 6. helyen végeztél az évsportolója választáson. Ez nem kis elismerés. Milyen érzés sztár sportolókat magad mögött tudni?




- Meglepő volt, hogy, mint karatést ilyen előkelő helyre soroltak, nem csak helyben, hanem országos szinten is. Korábban nem egy vetélytársammal az uszodában mérkőztem. Ma már ők elismert olimpikonok, minden média előkelő helyen számol be az eredményeikről, és örülök, hogy mégis sikerült több szavazatot kapnom.
- Idén már begyűjtöttél egy bajnoki címet, még pedig a hazai bajnokságot nyerted meg. Mennyivel más világbajnokként harcolni? Nehezebb volt, így hogy már mindenki figyelt rád és téged szeretett volna legyőzni?
- Ellenfeleim erősebben készültek ellenem, de így is sikerült fölényesen megnyernem immár zsinórban harmadik alkalommal a magyar bajnoki címet.
- Június 5-én Spanyolországban Európa bajnokságot rendeznek. Tavalyi évben a világkupára utaztatok júniusban. Akkor az egyetemi vizsgáid után rohantál Szentpétervárra, most is hasonlóan sűrű a programod?
- Természetesen. A bécsi orvosi egyetem vizsgaidőszaka bele esik az év legfontosabb versenyének a felkészülési időszakába. De lassan rutinszerűvé válik, hogy egyik nap Bécsben nagy vizsgát teszek, majd szinte másnap már egy világversenyen kell bizonyítanom. Fontosnak tartom mind kettőt, a hosszú távú jövő szempontjából az egyetem befejezése a legfontosabb. Az egyetemi órák után nem áll meg az élet, és itthon minden szabadidőmet a karatéra áldozom. Sokaknak paradoxnak tűnik, számomra mégis az edzés a pihenés.
- A súlycsoportod tavalyi győztese Ábrahám Edit idén egy súllyal feljebb tör EB győzelemre. Sokak szerint ez megkönnyíti az utad a bajnoki cím felé.
- Igaz, hogy Ábrahám Edittel szembeni a mérlegemen van mit javítani. De az ő tudása, rutinja révén mindig megérdemelten szerezte meg tavaly is a bajnoki címet. Természetesen a tatamin mindent megtettem a győzelem érdekében. Ha idén nem is, de remélem lesz lehetőség bebizonyítanom, hogy folyamatos fejlődéssel elérem az ő színvonalát. Idén a súlycsoportom nélküle vág neki az Eb-nek. Az eddig legyőzöttek éppen ezért érzik, hogy végre van keresni valójuk, és esélyük sikereket elérni. De nélküle is egy feladat van, győzni.

- EB után mi a következő lépés? Milyen nagyobb verseny megnyerését tűzted ki célul?
- Egyetemi vizsgaidőszak sikeres befejezése az első teendőm. Majd edzőtáborok következnek, a versenyek pedig ősszel indulnak újra. Hollandiában Európa kupa, majd itthon Hungarian Open.

Spanyolhonban június 4-én a juniorok, majd 5-én a felnőttek mérkőznek, hogy idén is a legeredményesebb nemzeti csapatként indulhassanak haza.​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 4)

*Orosz rulett kesztyűben*
2010. 06. 03. 13.30

<RIGHT> 
*Szombaton kezdődik az amatőr ökölvívó Európa-bajnokság. A magyar válogatott teljes kerettel utazik Moszkvába. A szövetségi kapitány érmekkel térne haza.*






Dr. Kovács László beszélt a felkészülésről, a versenyzők állapotáról, a verseny nehézségéről és a hazai boksz életről.

*- Adódik a kérdés az Eb előtt: milyen teljesítményt vársz a válogatottól?*
- Nagyjából két részre osztanám a csapatot. Vannak olyanok, akik viszonylag kevés rutinnal rendelkeznek. A kis Lakatos, Berna Dávid, vagy a visszatérő Harcsa Norbert szerencsés körülmények között nyolc közé juthat. A rutinos, eredményes öklözőink viszont - itt is nagy szerepe lesz Fortunának - éremért is harcolhatnak. Kalucza Norbert, Varga Miklós, Káté Gyula, Bacskai Balázs, Szellő Imre, vagy Darmos József sokáig juthat.

*- Hol tart most a felkészülés?*
- Az utolsó fázisba léptünk, magas hőfokon pörögnek a versenyzők. Sérültünk sincs már, az apróbb bajokat ellátta az orvosi stáb.

*- Milyen mezőny vár a mieinkre Oroszországban?*
- Nagyon erős. Majdnem háromszáz versenyző lép ringbe. A hazaiak, a törökök, az ukránok, a franciák és az azeriek is teljes válogatottal állnak ki, míg majdnem minden súlycsoportban indul német és örmény is. És akkor még nem is beszéltünk arról a közel száz ökölvívóról, akik a volt Szovjetunió területéről érkeznek.



​*- Másfél éve töltöd be a szövetségi kapitányi tisztet. Látszik már a kezed munkája?*
- Négy éves ciklusokban gondolkozik szinte minden sportág. Szemünk előtt a londoni olimpia lebeg. Mikor elkezdtem, azt hittem, még rengeteg időnk van. Ez nem igaz. Nagyon rohan az idő. Sok minden, amit elterveztem, egyszerűen időhiány miatt nem fér bele a programba. De a fiúk fejlődése kézzel fogható. Apró lépésekkel kerülünk közelebb a világ élmezőnyéhez. 2010 pedig eddig igen gazdag volt eredményekben. A hiányosságokat igyekszünk máshol kompenzálni.

*- Ehhez nyilván kell egy erős hazai mezőny. Volt rivalizálás a súlycsoportokon belül?*
- Nem mindenhol, de volt ahol igen. És ez nagyon fontos lenne. Kell a kihívás itthon is. Bacskai Balázsnak például egyszerűen nincs itthon vetélytársa. Ám például a legnehezebbek között Bernáth István és Bouquet Bence szokott viaskodni. Sok ilyen kéne. A második vonal erősödésével az első is jobbá válik. És egy sérülés esetén van kit bevetni.

*- Ha már itt tartunk, hogy áll az utánpótlás?*
- Nem hazabeszélve, de ígéretes. A nemrég Ifjúsági Olimpiára kvalifikált Harcsa Zoltán mellett is vannak tálentumok. 2012-ig még sokan bizonyíthatnak. Kopogtatnak már az ajtón. De nagyon nehéz lesz kijutni az ötkarikás játékokra. A nemzetközi szövetség még finomítja a rendszert, de jelen állás szerint a világbajnokság leendő első tíz helyezettje (- 91 és +91 kg-ban az első hat) kvalifikálja magát. Ezen kívül még a kontinensek tornáiról lehet kvótát szerezni. Nem túl sok lehetőség.

*Az utazó keret:*​*​48 kg: Lakatos István
51 kg: Kalucza Norbert
54 kg: Berna Dávid
57 kg: Ráth Miklós
60 kg: Varga Miklós
64 kg: Káté Gyula
69 kg: Bacskai Balázs
75 kg: Harcsa Norbert
81 kg: Szellő Imre
91 kg: Darmos József
+91 kg: Bernáth István​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 5)

*Cselgáncs Vk, Bukarest - Karakas Hedvig bronzérmes*
2010. 06. 05. 16.41


<RIGHT>






*Bronzérmet nyert az 57 kg-os Karakas Hedvig szombaton a cselgáncsozók bukaresti Világkupa-versenyén.*


Az idei Európa-bajnokságon is harmadik Karakas a német Garmatter, a szerb Rogic és a román Ohai legyőzésével jutott el az elődöntőig, ahol kikapott a francia Sarah Lokótól, majd az utolsó fellépésén nyert a belga Julie Baeyens ellen.

Maros Barbara az 52 kg-os súlycsoportban egy-egy győzelemmel és vereséggel helyezetlenül zárt.

*Vasárnap a magyar színek képviseletében Joó Abigél (78) lép tatamira.*
​*Ökölvívás: Bacskai pontozással ment tovább a moszkvai Eb-n*

*Pontozásos győzelemmel mutatkozott be Bacskai Balázs a moszkvai ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságon. A szombati napon érdekelt másik két magyar – a papírsúlyú Lakatos István és az 57 kilogrammos Ráth Miklós – búcsúzott az Európa-bajnokság további küzdelmeitől.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A 69 kilogrammosok között éremre is esélyesnek tartott magyar bokszoló végig magabiztosan bunyózott, és csak az volt a kérdés, hogy ellenfele, a német Patrick Wojcicki kihúzza-e a három menetet. Kihúzta. S ennek Kovács László szövetségi kapitány nem feltétlenül örült: „Nem vagyok maradéktalanul elégedett, mert szerintem ki kellett volna ütni a németet. Az ilyen meccseken lehet tiszteletet kivívni azzal, hogy valaki kiüti ellenfelét.

Mert Bacskai képes lett volna rá a második menetben."
*„Az első menetben fel kellett mérnem ellenfelem ütőerejét, mert nem ismertem korábbról. Ennek megfelelően teljesen reális volt, hogy csak 1–0-ra vezettem a szünetben. A meccs utolsó egy percére bokszoltam igazán bátran, de akkor is odafigyeltem, nehogy megsérüljek"* – értékelt az összecsapás után Bacskai, aki már vasárnap újra szorítóba lép. A skót Aston Brownt pontozással legyőző litván Egidijus Kavaliauskas lesz az ellenfele.

A szombati program első felében érdekelt másik két magyar sajnos a lehető leghamarabb búcsúzott az Eb-től. A papírsúlyú Lakatos István ír, az 57 kilogrammos Ráth Miklós pedig dán riválistól szenvedett sima pontozásos vereséget.

<TABLE style="BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" class="cikkinfo table_w100p" border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=540 align=center><CAPTION>*XXXVIII. AMATŐR ÖKÖLVÍVÓ EURÓPA-BAJNOKSÁG, MOSZKVA* 

</CAPTION><TBODY><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*A 16 közé jutásért*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>57 kilogramm: Cexlan (dán)–Ráth Miklós (magyar) p. gy. 12–2.</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>*69 kg: Bacskai Balázs (magyar)–Wojcicki (német) p.gy. 9–2*</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=xl22>*A 8 közé jutásért*</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=xl22>48 kg: Barnes (ír)–Lakatos István (magyar) p. gy. 12–4</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 7)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Joó Abigél diadalmaskodott Bukarestben*
2010. 06. 06. 16.07


<RIGHT> 



*


Aranyérmet nyert a 78 kg-os Joó Abigél vasárnap a cselgáncsozók olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozatának bukaresti állomásán.
*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint az áprilisban Európa-bajnok KSI-s dzsúdós az előcsatározások során a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Eugenia Vladot és a kínai Csang Cse-hujt (Zhang Zhehui) búcsúztatta. 
Majd az elődöntőben ipponnal verte a német Maike Heinzt. A fináléban a vb-ezüstérmes ukrán Marina Priscsepával találkozott, akit ugyancsak ipponnal győzött le. 

*Pánczél Gábor 19 éves tanítványa pályafutásának harmadik Vk-elsőségét gyűjtötte be, korábban idén Varsóban és tavaly Szófiában állhatott fel a dobogó tetejére.*


*Ökölvívó Eb - Bacskai Balázs negyeddöntős*
2010. 06. 06. 21.23


<RIGHT> 



*


Bacskai Balázs nagyszerű teljesítménnyel legyőzte litván ellenfelét, és bejutott a 69 kg-osok negyeddöntőjébe vasárnap a moszkvai ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
Kalucza Norbert veresége utána szombaton is győztes Bacskainak kellett javítania az 1/6-os magyar mérlegen. Ez nem csupán a kívülállóknak, hanem saját magának, illetve edzőjének - egyben édesapjának -, Bacskai Imrének az elvárása is volt vele szemben.

"Nagyon kemény bokszoló a litván, hátsó kézzel jól üt, de Balázs biztos, hogy meg tudja oldani" - mondta a Vasas trénere.
A meccsen aztán kiderült, hogy Egidijus Kavaliauskas valóban kemény, s nem véletlenül emelték ki a sorsolásnál. Az első menetben Bacskai nyugodtan öklözött, sokat mozgott, míg riválisa a szorító közepén kettős fedezékben "forgott utána". Ütéssel, ütéskombinációval többnyire Bacskai próbálkozott, de pontot érően csak egyszer talált, míg néhány másodperccel a gong előtt a litvánnak is "benyomtak" egyet, így döntetlennél tértek pihenni a felek (1-1).

A szünet után Kavaliauskas nyíltabban kezdett, megpróbálta meglepni a magyart, aki nem jött zavarba, kiválóan védekezett, így kis idő múlva megnyugodtak a kedélyek, igaz, az első menethez képest nagyobb lett az iram. Bacskai bal kezekkel, bal-jobb-bal kombinációkkal próbálta bontani a rivális fedezékét, s a lelátóról úgy tűnt, többször tisztán talált, ám ez az eredményen nem látszott meg. Sőt, a szakasz hajrájában egy rövid ideig a litván vezetett, a második pihenőre pedig ismét döntetlennel vonulhattak a felek (3-3).

Az utolsó három percre várt a döntés, ennek megfelelően egymásnak is rontott a két bokszoló. A litván rohamait Bacskai szépen védte, s közben sokat ütött, többször tisztán talált, s ugyan a pontozóknak ebben a szakaszban sem volt a kedvencük a magyar, három "állkapocsroppantó" ütést ponttal jutalmaztak, így a Vasas korábbi junior világbajnoka éremközelbe került az Eb-n (6-3).

* "A bemelegítésnél úgy éreztem, minden rendben, a meccsen mégsem tudtam úgy mozogni lábon, nem tudtam a saját vívóstílusomat hozni, ahogy kellett volna - nyilatkozta a meccs után Bacskai önkritikusan. - Nem tudom, mi volt a gond, de a balosok sem úgy pattantak, ahogy szoktak. Az egyetlen igazi pozitívum, hogy erővel jól bírtam, még maradt is bennem."*

Bacskai kedden a román Gheorghe Ionuttal mérkőzik az éremért. A román 2004-ben olimpiai bronzérmes volt a 64 kilósok között, s korábban kétszer meccselt a magyarral, akivel döntetlenre áll a párharcuk.
Vasárnap este még egy magyar, Bernáth István (+91 kg) lép szorítóba, közép-európai idő szerint 20 óra körül a francia Jouini Zied ellen a nyolc közé kerülésért.



Szombaton Karakas Hedvig (57) bronzérmet nyert a román fővárosban.

A férfiak számára Madridban zajlik Vk-viadal a hétvégén. A magyarok közül vasárnap Csoknyai László (81 kg), Bürgés Milán (81), Hadfi Dániel (100) és Farkas Bálint (100) is helyezetlenül zárt.


*Ökölvívó Eb - Kalucza is búcsúzott*
2010. 06. 06. 14.50


<RIGHT> 



*




A kontinensviadal második napja előtt lényegesen jobb folytatásban reménykedett a magyar csapat, melynek öt szombaton érdekelt tagjából csupán Bacskai Balázs győzött.

A vasárnapi három bokszoló közül elsőként, a második párban lépett ringbe a Megaszport Sportcsarnokban Kalucza, akinek örmény ellenfeléről, Derenik Gizlarjanról Kovács László kapitány sem tudott sokat, így az esélyekről sem mert előzetesen mondani semmit.
A nyolcaddöntős mérkőzés később igazolta a szakvezető óvatosságát, ugyanis mint kiderült egy nagyon jó képességű bokszoló került a debreceni sportoló útjába.
A meccsek nagy többségével ellentétben nem nagyon "ismerkedtek" egymással a felek, Kalucza próbálta irányítani Gizlarjant, aki folyamatosan mozgott, eltáncolt, s rendre váratlanul, kiváló ütemben vert bele a magyar támadásaiba. A meccs kemény volt már ekkor is, sok volt az ütés, s a szakasz végére három ponttal vezetett Gizlarjan (2-5).

A pihenő után még nagyobb elánnal vetette magát a küzdelembe Kalucza, az örmény ugyanakkor továbbra is magabiztosan öklözött, a nehéz helyzetekből is szép feltáró ütésekkel jött ki, s az "ütéspárbajokban" is eredményesebb volt.
A magyar egyre nehezebb helyzetbe került, a hatodik perc végére már nyolc pont volt a különbség (3-11). Az utolsó menetben az addig is keményen hajtó, daráló magyar olimpikon fáradni látszott, továbbra is ment ugyan előre, sokat ütött, de nagyon pontatlanul, nem tudta zavarba hozni Gizlarjant, aki az utolsó másfél percben már olykor leengedett kézzel, látványosan bokszolt, és nyert, megérdemelten, 16-4-es pontozással.

A vasárnapi folytatásban Bacskai Balázs (69 kg) a litván Egidijus Kavaliauskasszal mérkőzik közép-európai idő szerint várhatóan 17 óra körül, majd Bernáth István (+91 kg) a francia Jouini Zieddel 20 óra körül. Mindkettejük számára a nyolc közé jutás a tét.


*Az 51 kg-ban szereplő Kalucza Norbert a vasárnapi nyolcaddöntőben kikapott örmény riválisától, így - ötödik magyarként - kiesett az ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságon Moszkvában. 
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 8)

*Ökölvívás: Bacskai már biztosan érmes*
2010. 06. 08. 16.20


<RIGHT> 






*Bacskai Balázs már biztosan éremmel zárja a moszkvai ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságot, miután a 69 kg keddi negyeddöntőjében legyőzte a román Gheorghe Ionutot.*

A nap egyetlen magyar szereplőjére nem várt könnyű ellenfél kedden, hiszen a román, igaz, egy súlycsoporttal lejjebb, de olimpiai (2004) és Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes volt. A mérkőzés az Eb-n már nem először tapasztalt közjátékkal indult, mivel az egyik pontozónak nem sikerült időben megérkeznie, így a két bokszoló rajtra készen percekig ácsorogni kényszerült. Bacskai minden bizonnyal türelmetlenül várhatta már a kezdést, ez azonban nem látszott meg ökölvívásán, a korábbi két meccsén megszokotthoz hasonlóan ezúttal is türelmes volt, biztos védekezésből rendszerint csak balegyenesekkel szúrt ki. Ezek ugyan nem voltak látványos ütések, sem pontot érőek, de arra már az első kettő elég volt, hogy ellenfelének orrán felszakadjon a bőr. A menet végül 1-1-es döntetlennel zárult.
A folytatásban is szépen, nyugodtan bokszolt a korábbi junior-világbajnok, ám ekkor már jobbegyenes-balhorog kombinációkkal "operált", többször nagyon tisztán talált, így a szakasz felénél biztosan vezetett. A magyar tábor egyre nyugodtabban figyelhette a menetet, melyből még több mint egy perc volt hátra, amikor egy újabb jobbos után Ionut bal szeme alatt is eleredt a vér, az orvos pedig úgy döntött, hogy nem folytathatja tovább a találkozót. Bacskai Balázs ezzel felnőttpályafutása első érmét szerezte meg világversenyen.
Az édesapja, Bacskai Imre edzette bokszoló a pénteki elődöntőben azzal az ukrán Tarasz Selestyukkal csap össze, aki az első fordulóban a tavalyi világbajnokságon második orosz Andrej Zamkovojt verte.
*"Nagyon nyugodt voltam az egész meccsen, sokkal jobban ment a boksz, mint szombaton és vasárnap, s most nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy végre összejött az érem - nyilatkozta az "ötperces meccs" után a fiatal sportoló. - Az első menetben nagyon türelmes voltam, tulajdonképpen csak balegyeneseket ütöttem, a másodikban azonban már jobb-balokat is, és végig úgy éreztem, hogy kézben tartom az összecsapást. Megvan a dobogó, s az ukrán elleni elődöntőre már sokkal nyugodtabban készülhetek, mint eddig. A korábbi meccseit nézve nem tűnik verhetetlennek, az első fordulóban egy nagyon gyenge formában lévő Zamkovojt vert meg."*
A negyeddöntők második, szerdai napján négyen lesznek érdekeltek. Varga Miklós (60 kg), Káté Gyula (64 kg), Darmos József (91 kg) és Bernáth István (+91 kg) is éremért lép szorítóba a Megaszport Sportcsarnokban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 9)

*Shinkyokushin Európa-bajnokság *
2010. 06. 07. 22.06


<RIGHT> 






*15 éremmel és különdíjakkal Európa élmezőnyében a Magyar Válogatott. 9 év után ismét Spanyolországban rendezték a Shinkyokushin Európa-bajnokságot, ahol a magyar válogatott kitűnő eredményeket ért el.*

Formagyakorlatban, a juniorok között mindkét aranyérem, a felnőtt férfiaknál az első és a második hely került a magyar versenyzőkhöz.
A felnőttek legszebben csillogó érmei: Ábrahám Edit és Szepsi Csenge ezüst, Motzer Melinda és Balogh Zsolt bronz, illetve Rózsa Gábor aranyérme hozott elismerést a magyaroknak.

*Magyar junior eredmények:*
*Junior Női kata
I. Mármarosi Henrietta
* 
*Junior Férfi kata
I. Márki Dávid 
* 
Márki Dávid
Szolnok-Banzai

*Küzdelem:
Junior Női -55 kg. 
III. hely Majoros Krisztina 
III. hely Tóth Zsófia *

*Junior Női 60-65 kg. 
III. hely Kreics Dóra
* 
Mármarosi Henrietta
Siófok

*Junior férfi 70-75 kg. 
I. hely Tóth Marcell
III. hely Grab Gergő*

*2010 Felnőtt Európa Bajnokság
eredmények*
*Felnőtt Női kata
V. Szabóné Bálint Anita
* 
*- Felnőtt Férfi kata
I. Szabó István
II. Tóth Attila*

*Női 55 kg
*I. Rita Pivoriunaite (Litvánia)
II. Rüta Brazdzionyte (Litvánia)
*III. Melinda Mótzer (Magyarország)
*III.Elena Constantin (Románia)

*Női 65 kg
*I. Inga Mikstaite (Litvánia)
*II. Csenge Szepesi (Magyarország)
*III. Dan Anca Monica (Románia)
III. Cvetelina Nikolaeva (Bulgária)

*Női +65 kg
*I. Margarita Ciuplité (Litvánia)
*II. Edit Ábrahám (Magyarország)
*III. Carolien Brix (Görögország)
III. Viviana Chirila (Románia)

*Férfi 70 kg
I. Gábor Rózsa (Magyarország)
*II. Tsiklauri Mikheil (Grúzia)
III. Druhora Sergin (Románia)
III. Ferran Gandia (Spanyolország)

*Férfi 80 kg
*I. Marius Ilas (Románia)
II. Andzei Milevskij (Litvánia)
III. Jimmie Collin (Svédország)
III. Ruben Rodriguez (Spanyolország)

*Férfi 90 kg
*I. Valerij Dimitrov (Bulgária)
II. Darius Gudauskas (Litvánia)
*III. Zsolt Balogh (Magyarország)
*III. Mindaugas Pavilionis (Litvánia)

*Férfi +90 kg
*I. Donatas Imbras (Litvánia)
II. Lucas Kubinius (Litvánia)
III. Janoshvili Eduard (Grúzia)
III. Brian Jacobsen (Dánia)​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Június 14)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Két ötödik és egy hetedik hely Lisszabonban*
2010. 06. 13. 19.56


<RIGHT>






*Bürgés Milán és Hadfi Dániel az ötödik, Farkas Bálint pedig a hetedik helyen végzett vasárnap a cselgáncsozók Világkupa-sorozatának lisszaboni állomásán.*

A viadal honlapja szerint a 81 kg-os Bürgés mexikói, kanadai és francia ellenfélen keresztül jutott el a negyeddöntőig, ott kikapott az amerikai Stevenstől, majd a vigaszágon legyőzte a spanyol Nacimientót, végül a bronzcsatában alulmaradt a japán Nakaival szemben.

A 100 kg-os súlycsoportban szereplő, Európa-bajnok Hadfi első mérkőzésén szlovák dzsúdóst vert meg, majd a negyeddöntőben brazil riválisán is túljutott, a fináléba viszont nem került be, mert vereséget szenvedett a lett Borodavkótól. A bronzmeccsen aztán a szlovákiai Pálkovács Zoltántól is kikapott. Ugyanebben a kategóriában Farkas brazil cselgáncsozót győzött le, később alulmaradt a svéd Pacekkel és a vigaszágon Pálkováccsal szemben.

*Szombaton Ungvári Attila (73) végzett hetedikként, Burján László (60 kg), Gorjanácz Zsolt (66) és Taraba Sándor (73) helyezetlenül zárt. *
*Ugyancsak a hétvége első napján aranyérmet nyert az 57 kg-os Karakas Hedvig a tallinni női Világkupán. Az észtországi verseny másik magyarja, Gáspár Eszter (63) helyezetlen lett.*

*Ökölvívó Eb - Várakozáson felüli magyar szereplés*
2010. 06. 13. 14.56 <RIGHT>
*



*
*"Elégedett vagyok a csapattal, amely egyértelműen a várakozásokon felül szerepelt, két érmet vártunk és még két pontszerzőt, ezzel szemben három dobogósunk volt, s még két emberünk a nyolc között" -* nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Kovács László szövetségi kapitány vasárnap reggel, a moszkvai ökölvívó Európa-bajnokság fináléinak másnapján.

Az oroszországi torna régen nem látott sikereket hozott, mivel bár két éve Liverpoolban, az olimpiát követő kontinenstornán négy érmese volt a csapatnak, most egy nagyobb és erősebb mezőnyben gyűjtött az együttes három medált, ráadásul Bacskai Balázs (69 kg) tíz év után szerzett újra magyar aranyat Eb-n.

*"Ez egy kemény Eb volt, s természetesen ahogy haladtak előre legjobbjaink, úgy lettek egyre nehezebbek a riválisok. Külön örömteli, hogy mind Balázs, mind pedig a végül ezüstérmes Káté Gyula is végig jól bírta, s bőven maradt tartalékuk a végére is" -* mondta a szakvezető. 
Az edzői stáb videón már újra megnézte mindkét magyar fináléját, s Bacskai Alexis Vastine elleni 12-1-re megnyert meccse újra lenyűgözte őket, Káté (64 kg) örmény Gracsja Dzsavahjannal szembeni 3-2-re elveszített fináléjának elemzése során pedig némileg módosították a mérkőzés utáni véleményüket:

*"A találkozót követően úgy éreztük, Gyulánál egy picit jobb volt az örmény, még ha végig menekült is, most azonban egyértelműen szorosabbnak láttuk a meccset. Az első menetben az örmény 1-0-ás vezetésénél egyértelműen mindketten találtak, míg a második pontjánál Káté talált tisztán, ráadásul legalább még két-három tisztát nem nyomtak be nekünk. Márpedig ezt a meccset alapvetően meghatározta, hogy egy ponttal szinte végig vezetett Dzsavahjan, s Gyulának kellett menni utána - mondta Kovács László. - Balázs gyönyörűen megoldotta a meccset, szépen betartotta a taktikát, nagyon magabiztos volt. Nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy az volt az ötödik meccse és mind fejben, mind fizikálisan, mind taktikailag tökéletes állapotban volt."*

A torna harmadik magyar érmeséről, a harmadik helyen végzett Darmos Józsefről (91 kg) is elégedetten beszélt a kapitány, aki a legnagyobb csalódásnak az olimpiai ötödik Szellő Imre első fordulós vereségét nevezte.

*"Most örülünk, de mától elkezdődik a felkészülés a jövő szeptemberi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságra" - zárta értékelését a tréner.*

Elégedett volt Csötönyi Sándor, a magyar szövetség elnöke is.
*"Nagyon boldog vagyok, itt mindenki gratulált a teljesítményünkhöz. Óriási eredmény ez, s nagyon fontos volt a számunkra. Az értékét külön emeli, hogy régen látott erős mezőnyben tudtunk eredményesek lenni, azt pedig nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy úgy tartozunk a legjobbakhoz, hogy a költségvetésünk, a lehetőségeink arányosan a legrosszabbak között van a kontinensen" -* mondta a szövetség első embere.


*Cselgáncs Vk - Karakas Hedvig aranyérmes Tallinnban*
2010. 06. 12. 19.07


<RIGHT> 



*


Az 57 kg-os Karakas Hedvig aranyérmet nyert szombaton a cselgáncsozók olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozatának tallinni állomásán.

*​*
*A viadal honlapja szerint a miskolciak 20 éves vb-harmadikja lengyel, német és azeri rivális legyőzésével jutott be a négy közé, ahol ipponnal verte a junior Európa-bajnok francia Automne Paviát. A fináléban aztán a 15 Vk-éremmel büszkélkedő, szintén francia Audrey La Rizzával került szembe, akit háromszor intettek, így a magyar dzsúdós vazaarival diadalmaskodott. A kétszeres Eb-bronzérmes Karakas tavalyi, prágai sikere után második Világkupa-aranyát szerezte meg. 
Az észtországi verseny másik magyarja, Gáspár Eszter (63)helyezetlenül zárt.

Közben a férfiak számára Lisszabonban rendeznek Vk-erőpróbát, melynek első napján Burján László (60 kg), Gorjanácz Zsolt (66) és Taraba Sándor (73) helyezetlen lett, míg Ungvári Attila (73) hetedikként végzett. Vasárnap Bürgés Milán (81), az Európa-bajnok Hadfi Dániel (100), továbbá Farkas Bálint (100) lép tatamira a portugál fővárosban.​
*<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha class=inlineimg title="Very Happy" border=0 codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" alt="" classid="clsid</OBJECT></CENTER>*
​


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Június 24)

Látom becsülettel csinálod a topikot.Sok hír engem is érdekel,kösz a munkát.


----------



## szegedilea (2010 Július 4)

*A kung-fu - történelme, filozófiája és technikái*

Szervusztok!

Biztosan nem csak az én számomra lenne hasznos "A kung-fu - történelme, filozófiája és technikái" című könyv. Ha valaki tudna elektronikus fellelhetőségéről, esetleg ha felkerülhetne ide, megköszönném.

Béke


----------



## boncserakos (2010 Július 12)

Én martial art-ozok, valaki csinálja még közületek?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Július 12)

Melyik harcművészetet, stilust űzöd?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 16)

*Ducza Anita nem indul az uniós EB-n.*
2010. 07. 15. 21.46


<RIGHT> 






*Ducza Anita -aki jelenleg a legrégebbi magyar ökölvívó lányunk- a héten jelezte a szakvezetés felé, hogy nem kíván a hazai rendezésű uniós EB-n elindulni. A sajnálatos hír alapos fejtörést okozott, hiszen egyrészt már a programfüzetek is elkészültek, másrészt a második legeredményesebb hazai ökölvívónkról van szó, aki egyértelmű esélyesként indulhatott volna a keszthelyi versenyen.*

A VB ezüstérmes, és 13-szoros magyar bajnok versenyzőnél feltételezhetően azért szakadt el a cérna, mert a megszokott súlya felett, 75 kg helyett 81 kg-ban számítottak rá a válogatott keretben. Anita versenysúlya évek óta 75 kg, ebben a súlyban érte el legszebb eredményeit. A tavaly nyári NOB bejelentés a női ökölvívás olimpiára kerüléséről alaposan felbolygatta az állóvizet, hiszen mindösszesen 3 súlycsoportban utazhatnak Londonba a lányok. Ezek a súlyok az 51, 61 és 75 kg. Természetesen egyből megindult a vándorlás az olimpiai súlyok felé, így tett Kovács Mária is, aki 81 kg-ról fogyasztott le 75 kg-ra. Kovács Mária a legeredményesebb hazai ökölvívónk kétszeres világbajnok, háromszoros EB győztes. Évekig gond nélkül versenyeztek egymás mellett a lányok, azonban a Kováccsal való versengés úgy látszik sok volt Duczának.

Tavaszzal Törökországban a Miniszter Kupán Kovács legyőzte Duczát, ezután döntött úgy a szakvezetés, hogy Kovács legyen az első számú 75 kg-os versenyző, Duczára pedig 81 kg-ban számítanak.

Ezzel a döntésével Ducza Anita a világbajnoki indulásról is lemarad, sőt valószinűleg nem fogjuk már a válogatott keretein belül látni a ringben. Az eset azért sajnálatos, mert jobb lett volna ha ez a párbaj a ringben dől el a két legeredményesebb hazai ökölvívó között. Az incidens egyetlen nyertese a hajdúsámsoni Mászlé Edina, akinek beugróként óriási lehetőség ez a verseny.

*A magyar válogatott július 25-től a tatai edzőtáborban készül a viadalra.*
*A magyar csapat várhatóan az alábbi összetételben indul az uniós EB-n.*​*​​*46 kg Dobrádi Csilla Érdi BC
48 kg Ancsin Katalin University BC
51 kg Mizsei Vivien Kiskunfélegyháza
54 kg Némedi Csilla Sopron Gyevát
57 kg Oravecz Annamária KSI
60 kg Pikács Mercédesz Honvéd Sashegy
64 kg Papp Nikolett Dombovári Bokszbarátok Klubja
69 kg Nagy Bianka Szeged BC
75 kg Kovács Mária PVSK
81 kg Mászlé Edina Harangi SE
+81 kg Sándor Lilla Szeged Full Contact



*Lőrincz Viktor Junior Európa-bajnok*
2010. 07. 12. 14.34


<RIGHT> 






*Július első hetében került megrendezésre az idei év junior Európa-bajnokság. A helyszín a bulgáriai Samokov volt. Magyarország egy versenyző híján teljes csapattal utazott a kontinensbajnokságra.*

A versenyt a szabadfogásúak kezdték, ahol két ötödik helyezést gyűjtöttek be a magyarok. A Csepeli BC versenyzője, a 66 kilós Gulyás Zsombor illetve csapattársa a 74kg-ban versenyző Györgyi Péter két-két vereség, és egy-egy győzelem után az ötödik helyen zártak. A továbbiakban a női birkózóké volt a főszerep. A Nagy Lajos vezette női szakág 7 versenyzővel állt rajthoz, egyedül az 55 kilóban nem volt magyar képviselő. A magyar lányok egy bronzérmet gyűjtöttek be. A 67 kilós Siroki Tímea egy vesztes, valamint egy győztes mérkőzés után állhatott a dobogó harmadik fokára. A Ceglédi VSE birkózóján kívül a 44 kilós Nagy Cintia valamint a 72 kilós Fekete Mónika egyaránt az ötödik helyen végzett az Európa-bajnokságon. 




Az idei kontinensviadal utolsó két napján a kötöttfogásé volt a főszerep. A számos tehetséges versenyzővel felálló magyar kötöttfogású csapat Sike András és Bacsa Ferenc vezényletével indult útnak Samokovba. A kemény felkészítő edzőtábor meg is hozta a válogatottnak az eredményt. A 74 kilós Lőrincz Viktor öt győztes mérkőzés után a dobogó legfelső fokára állhatott. Viktor a döntőig svájci, német, lengyel és örmény versenyzőket vert. A fináléban pedig a svéd Alexander Jersgren-t 1-0, 3-2 arányban múlta felül. Érdekesség hogy a Ceglédi Lőrincz Viktoron egyedül csak a döntőben tudtak pontot csinálni. Az olimpikon Lőrincz Tamás öccse, 2007-ben már a bronzéremig eljutott a kadet kontinensbajnokságon, ám pályafutása eddigi legjobb eredménye kétség nélkül az Bulgáriában szerzett EB aranyérme. Szintén kötöttfogásban a 96 kilós Rizmajer György is dobogóra állhatott Samokovban. Gyuri három megnyert valamint egy elvesztett mérkőzés után a jól megérdemelt harmadik helyen zárta az Európa-bajnokságot. 




*Magyar érmeseink mérkőzései:*

Kötöttfogás, 74kg (26 fő)
1/16 Lőrincz Viktor /HUN/ - Bossert Jonas /SUI/ (4-0, 1-0)
1/8 Lőrincz Viktor /HUN/ - Rotter Jan /GER/ (1-0, 1-0)
1/4 Lőrincz Viktor /HUN/ - Wolny Mateusz /POL/ (2-0, 1-0)
1/2 Lőrincz Viktor /HUN/ - Manukyan Rafik /ARM/ (3-0, 1-0)

*Döntő: Alexander Jersgren /SWE/ - Lőrincz Viktor /HUN/ (0-1, 2-3)*
Kötöttfogás, 96kg (20 fő)
1/8 Rizmajer György /HUN/ - El Mahdi Roccaro /ITA/ (2-0, 3-0)
1/4 Rizmajer György /HUN/ - Hasanov Araz /AZE/ (1-0, 1-0)
1/2 Rizmajer György /HUN/ - Efe Coskun /GER/ (1-4, 2-0, 0-1)
Bronzmeccs: Staradub Siarhei /BLR/ - Rizmajer György /HUN/ (0-1, 0-6)
Női, 67kg (10 fő)
1/4 Siroki Tímea /HUN/ - Makhynia Alina /UKR/ (0-2, 0-4)
Bronzmeccs: Siroki Tímea /HUN/ - Sotirova Nadya /BUL/ (0-2, 2-0, 2-0)​


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 16)

*Késmániások!*

Hej!

Küzdősport,rendben,de biztos akad itt fegyvergyűjtő...
Talán tudtok segíteni abban,hogy ez a kukri lehet-e eredeti nepáli darab? 35 cm,vastag acél,fája talán mahagóni,de nem értek hozzá.Vésetek:"133" "GORKHA ARMY" és két kukri keresztbe téve.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Július 17)

gyutacs írta:


> Hej!
> 
> Küzdősport,rendben,de biztos akad itt fegyvergyűjtő...
> Talán tudtok segíteni abban,hogy ez a kukri lehet-e eredeti nepáli darab? 35 cm,vastag acél,fája talán mahagóni,de nem értek hozzá.Vésetek:"133" "GORKHA ARMY" és két kukri keresztbe téve.


A fotók alapján akár igazi is lehet. Megvan hozzá a hüvely (tok) meg a kis segédkések?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 19)

*Sastin Marianna kiemelkedő sikere*
2010. 07. 18. 14.23


<RIGHT> 







*Sastin Marianna a birkózó Golden Grand Prix-sorozat bakui záró versenyén, az 59 kg döntőjében három menetben legyőzte a svéd Európa-bajnok Johanna Mattssont.*


Visszavágott a tavalyi fináléban elszenvedett vereségéért, és az aranyérem mellett a győzteseknek járó 10 ezer dollárt is átvehette.
Kiemelkedő sikert ért el első számú női birkózónk. A Vasas vb-ezüstérmese két Európa-bajnok, az azeri Ahmadli és a svéd Mattsson legyőzése mellett a szakág nagyhatalmát, Japánt képviselő ellenfelét két vállra fektette. A sorozat második állomásán, a svédországi Klippanban szerzett első helye, az Európa-bajnoki bronzérme és a mostani nagy sikere révén előkelő helyre került a szeptemberi moszkvai világbajnokság esélylistáján.
Moszkva után azonban váltania kell: a súlycsoportja nem olimpiai szám, így 2011-ben a 63 kg-ban kell kvótát szereznie.

*Selejtező: Sastin Marianna* – Oleszja Zamula (azeri) 0+:0, 0:2, 1:0

*Negyeddöntő:* *Sastin Marianna* – Kei Jamana (japán) tus az 1. menetben 3:0-nál

*Elődöntő:* *Sastin Marianna* – Szona Ahmadli (azeri) 5:0, 1:2, 5:2
*Döntő:* *Sastin Marianna* – Johanna Mattsson (svéd) 1:0, 0:2, 3:0


*Judah lebombázta Jose Armandot*
2010. 07. 17. 12.21


<RIGHT> 






A mexikói bunyós a 3. menetben egy brutális felütéstől padlóra került, majd olyan verést kapott, hogy a mérkőzésvezető beszüntette az egyenlőtlen küzdelmet.

 Judah megjelenése és remek győzelme újabb fordulatot hozhat az amúgy is méregerős kisváltósúlyú mezőnybe.


*Szobrot emelnek a bokszlegendának*
2010. 07. 17. 10.25


 <RIGHT> 







A Boksz Világtanács (WBC) címét 1978 és 1983 között, a Nemzetközi Bokszföderáció (IBF) övét pedig 1983 és 1985 között birtokló Holmesról készült alkotás közel három méter magas lesz és a legendás bokszoló éttermével és irodaházával szemben fog állni.
 A 60 éves Holmes pályafutása során 75 mérkőzésen lépett szorítóba, és 69 győzelem mellett mindössze hatszor kapott ki. 1978 júniusában lett világbajnok Ken Norton legyőzésével.
 Első vereségét pedig 48 győztes meccs után szenvedte el 1985 novemberében Leon Spinks ellen. Karrierje során legyőzte többek között Muhammad Alit is.

​
*Masters Fight Night Budapest 2010. október 30*
2010. 07. 16. 19.26


 <RIGHT> 


 


*Október 30.-án kerül megrendezésre a Masters Fight Night Budapest, melyet a nagy múltú Masters Gym hoz el hazánkba! *

A Masters Gym Németország egyik legnagyobb csapata, mely szomszédjaink legnagyobb gáláit hozza tető alá. Mivel a Masters Gym igazolt versenyzője Török Dániel, így a német vezetőség elérkezettnek látta az időt hogy gálát szervezzen Budapesten. A főleg K-1 szabályrendszerű mérkőzések lebonyolítására szakosodott promóció hazánkban rendezi első MMA tornáját!

*A gála helyszíne:* SportMax Hegyvidék Sportcsarnok, Budapest, XII. Csörsz utca 14-16
.
*A gála programja:*
Vladimir Tokataynov vs. Ferencz József - K-1 szabályrendszer 3x3 perc
Viktor Harder vs. Tóth Gábor - K-1 szabályrendszer 3x3 perc
Moritz Schacht vs. Nagy Tibor - K-1 szabályrendszer 3x3 perc
Tayfun Karci vs. Birics Tamás - K-1 szabályrendszer 3x3 perc
Alex Vogel vs. Balogh Norbert - K-1 szabályrendszer 3x3 perc
Bekim Hoxhaj vs. Hosszú Ferenc - I.K.B.O. Interkontinentális bajnoki címmérkőzés 5x3 perc
Gökhan Akus vs. Török Dániel – I.K.B.O. Európa-bajnoki címmérkőzés 5x3 perc

*MMA 8-as torna:
*Nagy Szabolcs
Zahari Vince
Dolog György
Besztercei Móric
Polgár Ádám
Halmi Viktor
Tógyer Ferenc
Soltész László
A 8-as torna párosítását a verseny sajtótájékoztatóján sorsolják a szervezők.




​​​


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 19)

FagyisSzent írta:


> A fotók alapján akár igazi is lehet. Megvan hozzá a hüvely (tok) meg a kis segédkések?



Nincsen semmi más.Kis segédkésekről még nem hallottam;a gurkáknál ezek készletben járnak?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Július 19)

gyutacs írta:


> Nincsen semmi más.Kis segédkésekről még nem hallottam;a gurkáknál ezek készletben járnak?


Ime:


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 20)

Köszönöm!Hát ez egészen hasonló,a mérete is körülbelül passzolhat.Ezeket az igen kicsi pengéket mire használják?


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Július 20)

A kis kés (karda) általános célú és éles.
A csakmak (chakmak) nem élezett és használható a kukri pengéjének igazitására, valamint tűzcsiholásra kovával.


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 23)

A Kung Fu kialakulásának legendája<o></o> <o> </o>
A Shaolin templom történetének legendája<o></o>
<o> </o>
Déli Shaolin irányzatLábat rajzolni egy kígyónak<o></o>
<o> </o>
A shaolin szent állataA Majomkirály<o></o>
<o> </o>
Szun Vu Kung lázadása<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Kung Fu kialakulásának legendája:<o></o>
Réges-régen Kínában, akkortájt mikor a Sárga Császár, Ch'in Si <o></o>
Huang Di élt egy sárkány jelent meg a birodalom területén. <o></o>
Fosztogatta a falvakat, elrabolta az embereket és feldúlt <o></o>
mindent, ami útjába került. A Császárnak - hogy megvédje <o></o>
országát - meg kellett küzdenie a sárkánnyal. A Császár <o></o>
hűséges írnokai lejegyezték harcuk minden mozdulatát. Az így <o></o>
leírt technikák szolgáltak alapul a kung fu kialakulásához és <o></o>
fejlődéséhez.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin templom történetének legendája:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin Kung-fu a világ egyik legismertebb harci művészete, <o></o>
amely több mint 1500 éves. Ez az első rendszerezett stílus, <o></o>
amely alapját képezi csaknem az összes ma létező küzdelmi <o></o>
irányzatnak. Szoros kapcsolatban áll a Chan buddhizmussal, <o></o>
kialakulása egy Bodhidarma nevű indiai szerzetes nevéhez <o></o>
fűződik.<o></o>
<o> </o>
 A Hegyet Kínában a Közép hegyeként ismerik. A Songshan-hegy <o></o>
Henan tartományban két nagy hegy között húzódik. A keleti <o></o>
Taishi-, a nyugati a Shaoshi-hegy. Gyakran hallhatunk Kínában <o></o>
a "Shaoshi-hegy 28 változásáról", a kínai nép ezzel a <o></o>
kifejezéssel utal a hegy különös és változatos formáira.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A legendák szerint az északi és déli dinasztiák korának <o></o>
(420-589) egyik évében (485) a hatodik lunáris hónap hatodik <o></o>
napján, három ember mászott a Shaoshi-hegyen, hogy örömüket <o></o>
leljék annak szépségében. Egyik dél felől vette útját, a másik <o></o>
északról, a harmadik pedig nyugati irányból érkezett.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A dél felől közeledő ember a földjósok (feng shui ren) <o></o>
jellemző öltözetét viselte, legalább hatvan éves volt, haj és <o></o>
szakálla ősz, fején, szürke karimás kalapot viselt. Kiugró, <o></o>
fekete gallér volt nyaka köré csatolva, szürke köpenye hátán a <o></o>
nyolc diagram ábrája volt hímezve, arany és ezüst színekben. A <o></o>
nyolc diagram közepén a Tai szimbóluma, fekete és fehér <o></o>
félhold egymásba fonódásában. Barack színű selyem övének <o></o>
rojtjai a járás közben előre-hátra himbálództak. Fehér <o></o>
harisnyája térde alatt volt megkötve. Fekete szatén cipőit <o></o>
selyemszalagokkal erősítette bokáihoz. Arca ráncos volt már, <o></o>
de tekintete bölcsességet sugárzott, szemöldöke kihangsúlyozta <o></o>
mélyen ülő szemeit. Hosszú, de nagyon vékony szakállt viselt. <o></o>
Körülbelül öt láb magas volt, magabiztosan és nyugodtan haladt <o></o>
felfelé útján. Kezében lévő okkersárga táskájában jóstükrét <o></o>
vitte, magában taoista szövegeket mormolt.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az északról jövő ember szerzetesi ruhában volt, majdnem hét <o></o>
láb magas, erőteljes testalkatú, széles vállú, olyan erősnek <o></o>
tűnt, mint egy medve. Fekete, lapos szatén sapkát, és szürke <o></o>
szerzetesi ruhát hordott, melyet csípőjénél aranysárga övvel <o></o>
kötött meg, és világossárga cipői voltak. Arca pirospozsgásan <o></o>
egészséges volt, szemöldöke fekete és vastag, lapos orra <o></o>
oroszlánéhoz hasonlított. Magas arccsontjai kiemelték vastag <o></o>
ajkát, állát erős fekete szakáll borította. A hátán lévő <o></o>
tokban éles, rövid kard volt, kezében vastag botot vitt, <o></o>
melynek végére acélkés volt erősítve, nyaka körül buddhista <o></o>
szerzetesi lánc lógott. Útja közben "Amiddha Buddha" nevét <o></o>
recitálta (Amitofo).<o></o>
<o> </o>
A nyugat felől érkező, a földesurak gazdag és pompás öltözetét <o></o>
viselte. Kalapja mélylila volt, közepén a jáde nagy békéjének <o></o>
fehér jelével. Fekete selyem köpenyét aranysárga fonal <o></o>
szegélyezte, e felett szorosan feszülő virágokkal hímzett <o></o>
lovagló inget viselt. Cipőit szalaggal erősítette lábaihoz. <o></o>
Kezében nagy, nyitott legyezőt tartott, mely tarka bambuszból <o></o>
készült, a legyezőn áramló írásjelek voltak. Szögletes arca, <o></o>
vastag ajkai, gömbölyű orra kiemelték rövid kecskeszakállát. <o></o>
Ahogy haladt, magában ismételgette: "Keress pénzt, hogy még <o></o>
gazdagabb lehess!"<o></o>
<o> </o>
A három ember valamivel a Liantian csúcs alatt volt, amikor <o></o>
hirtelen beborult, hűvös szél kezdett süvíteni, a völgyön <o></o>
keresztül felhőhullámok és sűrű köd közeledett egyre közelebb <o></o>
és közelebb. Erejüket megfeszítve, dacolva a kemény széllel <o></o>
vánszorogtak a csúcs irányába. A felhők és a köd váratlanul <o></o>
szürke világba burkolta az egész hegyet. Céljukat elérve már <o></o>
erősen izzadtak, teljesen kimerültek. Egy tizenkét láb hosszú <o></o>
szikla volt a csúcs tetején, amelyre le is estek holt <o></o>
fáradtan. Kis idő múlva hangokat hallottak a felhőkből. <o></o>
Felfelé néztek, és délkeleti irányban egy ősi kolostor <o></o>
körvonalai rajzolódtak ki. A kolostor valahogy olyan <o></o>
távolinak, de mégis valóságosnak tűnt. Hatalmas volt, kilenc <o></o>
udvara egymás mögött húzódott, a termek rendben sorakoztak. <o></o>
Vörös falai, sárga tetőcserepei, élénkpiros oszlopai és <o></o>
faragott tetőgerendái voltak, minden tetőnél hat faragott <o></o>
vadállat szobor állt a sarokban. Az ereszekből fémcsengők <o></o>
lógtak, melyek csilingeltek, ha fújt a szél. A tölgyek <o></o>
sötétzöldje és ciprusfák smaragdzöldje kiemelte a nagy <o></o>
fakapukat és a fakapuk előtt álló két kőoroszlánt. A kapu <o></o>
felett egy nagy tábla lógott: "Zhulin kolostor", más néven <o></o>
"Bambusz üreg kolostor".<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egy fiatal szerzetes állt a kolostor kapuja előtt, kezében <o></o>
seprűt tartva, egy idősebb szerzetes állt mellette. A fiatal <o></o>
szerzetes megkérdezte az idősebbtől: "Mester a Zhulin kolostor <o></o>
a mennybe emelkedett, de maradtak-e még vajon buddhista <o></o>
kolostorok a lenti világban?" Az öreg szerzetes szakálla <o></o>
rázkódott a nevetésben, és ezt felelte: "Hát persze, hát <o></o>
persze! Bár a Zhulin kolostor a mennyben van, de a lenti <o></o>
világnak még mindig ott van a Shaolin kolostor." "Van egy <o></o>
Shaolin nevű kolostor az emberi világban? Hol van?" - kérdezte <o></o>
a fiatal szerzetes álmélkodva. Az idős szerzetes kinyújtotta <o></o>
kezét és lefelé mutatva így szólt: "Nézd! A Shaoshi- hegyek <o></o>
északi lábánál, abban a fás ligetben van. A kolostortól <o></o>
északra láthatod az Öt Lélek Csúcsát, amint a többi csúcs <o></o>
körbeveszi. A kolostortól délre pedig a Kilenc Katlan Lótusz <o></o>
csúcsát. A Kilenc Katlan Lótuszától keletre van az öt hegy: <o></o>
Zászló, Dob, Kard, Pöröly és Harang, közelükben láthatod a <o></o>
Gyöngy Függöny forrásának vízesését, mely keleti irányban <o></o>
folyik el a kolostor mellett." "Oh, Mester, most nyár-közép <o></o>
van! Miért van a Shaoshi-hegyen még most is hó?" "Ez egy a <o></o>
Shaoshi természeti csodái közül. A felesleges csapadék azt az <o></o>
illúziót kelti bennünk, hogy a hegyen még mindig hó van."<o></o>
<o> </o>
A három ember a nagy dobformájú sziklán ülve minden egyes szót <o></o>
tisztán hallott, és letekintettek a Liantian csúcsáról abba az <o></o>
irányba, amelyre az idős szerzetes mutatott. Bizony valóban! A <o></o>
Shaoshi-hegyek északi lábánál egy hatalmas kolostor <o></o>
bontakozott ki lassan a felhők közül. Hét udvara volt és <o></o>
pompás csarnokai. Minden terem kapuja fölött tábla lógott, <o></o>
melyre gyönyörű aranysárga írásjelekkel fel voltak írva az <o></o>
egyes termek nevei, egymás után sorban, a főkaputól kezdve: <o></o>
Shaolin Kolostor, a Mennyek Urának Csarnoka, a <o></o>
Gyémántkeménységű Hősök Csarnoka, Az Apát Dolgozószobája, <o></o>
Bodhidharma Pavilon és az Ezer Buddha Csarnoka. A kolostoron <o></o>
kívül és belül egyaránt a fák nagyszerűen árnyékoltak a tűző <o></o>
naptól, bambusz és szilvafák is nőttek ott sűrűn. A három <o></o>
ember lenyűgözve bámult, mint legszebb álmukban, és útjuk <o></o>
során mondogatott szövegeiket ismételgették magukban. Amint <o></o>
hangjuk megtörte a csendet, a felhő azon nyomban eloszlott, az <o></o>
ég kiderült. Ismét letekintettek a hegy északi lábához, de a <o></o>
kolostornak már nyoma sem volt, csak az erdőt látták ott. Az <o></o>
emberek annyira álmélkodtak, hogy csak pislogtak egymásra. Kis <o></o>
idő múlva, miután visszanyerték érzékeiket, visszaindultak <o></o>
lefelé a hegyről, abba az irányba, amely felől jöttek. <o></o>
Miközben lefelé tartottak, a két szerzetes közötti párbeszéden <o></o>
tűnődtek, minél többet tűnődtek, annál jobban furcsállták az <o></o>
egészet. Mind halottak a Zhulin kolostor legendájáról, de a <o></o>
Shaolin kolostorról ekkor hallottak először. A kolostorra <o></o>
élesen vissza tudtak emlékezni. Egyértelmű volt számukra, hogy <o></o>
a hely hatalmas spirituális jelentőséggel bír. Elkezdték <o></o>
szövögetni a terveiket a hellyel kapcsolatban.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A földjós az ősei sírját akarta odaköltöztetni, így <o></o>
biztosítva, hogy leszármazottai mind nemesek, bölcsek és <o></o>
rátermettek legyenek. A földesúr saját kúriát akart <o></o>
felépíttetni a hegyen, mert hitt abban, hogy a hely <o></o>
szerencsével ruházza majd fel anyagiak tekintetében. A <o></o>
szerzetes úgy döntött, hogy a helyen kolostort épít, hogy <o></o>
táplálja ezzel az ősi Buddhák tanításának lángját. Amint <o></o>
visszatértek a hegy lábához, beállt az éjszaka. Visszatértek <o></o>
saját otthonaikba, és mindegyikük arra gondolt, hogy minél <o></o>
előbb valóra váltsa álmát.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A szerzetes hirtelen felriadt az éjszaka közepén, nem tudott <o></o>
visszaaludni, visszatért hát a Shaoshi északi lábához. A <o></o>
csillagfénynél meglátta, hogy azon a bizonyos helyen sűrűn <o></o>
nőnek a fák, és középen két ciprusfa áll egymás mellett. <o></o>
"Megérkeztem!" - mondta. Majd levette egyik saruját, és <o></o>
betette a két ciprusfa közé ásott lyukba, így jelölvén meg a <o></o>
helyet, majd hazatért.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A földjós az első kakasszóra kelt, nyomban visszatért a hegy <o></o>
északi lábához. Meglátva a két ciprusfát, letört egy faágat, <o></o>
és mélyen beszúrta a földbe a két fa közé. Miután megjelölte a <o></o>
helyet, ő is hazatért.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ahogy a Nap felemelkedett a hegyek fölé a földesúr <o></o>
kikecmergett ágyából, és komótosan visszaballagott a helyére, <o></o>
meg akarta azt jelölni saját tulajdonaként. Látta, hogy a két <o></o>
ciprusfa között egy faág áll ki a földből, ráakasztotta <o></o>
kalapját, majd hazatért.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Három nappal később az emberek visszatértek a helyre, ezúttal <o></o>
már saját munkásaikkal, hogy nekiláthassanak a munkálatoknak. <o></o>
Természetesen vitába keveredtek egymással. Nem tudtak volna <o></o>
dönteni, de szerencsére Xiao Wen császár épp ekkor látogatott <o></o>
a Shaoshi-hegyhez. Látva őket vitájukban, megkérdezte őket mi <o></o>
a civódás oka, majd azt, hogy mi alapján formálnak jogot a <o></o>
földterületre. A földesúr nyomban felelt: "A faágra akasztott <o></o>
kalap az enyém!" A földjós is válaszolt: "De a faágat én <o></o>
szúrtam a földbe!" "A sarumat elástam a két ciprusfa között a <o></o>
földbe!" - mondta a szerzetes. A császár szólt: "Mivel a kalap <o></o>
a faágra van akasztva, a faágat tűzték előbb a földbe, és <o></o>
mivel a faág a cipő közepébe van fúrva, teljesen nyilvánvaló, <o></o>
hogy a szerzetes volt itt először." A földesúr és a földjós <o></o>
erre szomorúan távoztak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A császár beszédbe elegyedett a szerzetessel, megtudta, hogy <o></o>
az Indiából jött, hogy terjessze Buddha tanítását, és akkor <o></o>
már Kínában vándorolt három éve. A császár maga is érdeklődött <o></o>
a buddhizmus iránt, és becsülte a szerzetes határozottságát. <o></o>
Megbízta a helyi hivatalnokokat, hogy segítsenek mindenben a <o></o>
szerzetesnek a kolostor felépítésében. A szerzetes a császár <o></o>
áldását kérte, és azt, hogy maga a császár adjon nevet a <o></o>
felépítendő kolostornak. A császár így szólt: "A hegyet <o></o>
Shaoshinak hívják, a két ciprusfát övező fás erdőség neve lin, <o></o>
legyen hát a kolostor neve Shaolin." Ekkor kezdődött a Shaolin <o></o>
története.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A történetet egy hetvenéves tanár, Liu Hngjin mesélte el 1958 <o></o>
októberében.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A valóságban a kolostor Xiao Wen császár építette egy Ba Tuo <o></o>
nevű indiai szerzetesnek 496-ban. A szerzetes járatos volt a <o></o>
harcművészetekben. A legenda szerint olyan gyors és erős volt, <o></o>
hogy a kerekes kútból a vizet nem kézzel tekerve húzta fel, <o></o>
hanem a kerék rugdosásával. A templomot a kút köré építették.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Egyéb legendák:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Déli Shaolin irányzat<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az északi templomban Tamo érkezése után szépen fejlődött a <o></o>
kung fut és a chan buddhista meditálást tanuló szerzetesek <o></o>
 hada. Elérkezett azonban a nap, amikor Tamo észrevette, hogy <o></o>
már öregszik és tudta, hogy egyvalakinek át kell adnia minden <o></o>
tudását, hogy az folytathassa munkáját. Kihirdette tanítványai <o></o>
között, hogy azt tanítja meg mindenre, aki a legszebb verset <o></o>
írja neki. A szerzetesek neki is láttak a feladatnak, de az <o></o>
egyikük, a hatodik tanítvány, nem tudott írni, ezért úgy <o></o>
döntött szóban mondja el versét Tamonak. A legszebb vers a <o></o>
hatodik tanítványé lett, de mivel nem írta, ahogy azt Tamo <o></o>
kérte, nem ő lett a kiválasztott, hanem a második tanítvány. <o></o>
Ezen nagyon megsértődött, és elment délre, hogy ott nyisson <o></o>
iskolát. A déli iskola sokáig sokkal virágzóbb volt mint az <o></o>
északi, mert a hatodik tanítvány jobb vezető volt és jobban <o></o>
tudott szólni az emberekhez. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Lábat rajzolni egy kígyónak<o></o>
<o> </o>
Volt egyszer egy nagy kung-fu mester, aki élete alkonyán járt, <o></o>
és a hagyomány megkövetelte, hogy kung-fu stílusának összes <o></o>
titkos tudását a legmagasabb rangú tanítványának adja át. Ám <o></o>
ebben az esetben a rangidősség nem csak a tanidő kérdése volt. <o></o>
A probléma, mellyel a mester szembekerült az volt, hogy két <o></o>
egyformán ügyes tanulója volt. Hogy választani tudjon köztük <o></o>
próbára tette őket. Azt az utasítást adta, hogy menjenek ki, <o></o>
és rajzoljanak egy állatot a porba. Az a tanítvány, amelyik <o></o>
leggyorsabban rajzol egy állatot, a melyet a mester azonnal <o></o>
felismer, mindent megörökölhet. A tanulók, ki-ki egy-egy botot <o></o>
megragadva gyorsan rajzolni kezdtek. Az első tanuló ösztönösen <o></o>
egy elnyújtott S betűt rajzolt gyorsan a porba. Ekkor <o></o>
felnézett, és látta, hogy a második tanítvány még mindig <o></o>
rajzol. Aggódva, hogy netán túl gyors volt, elkezdte rajzát <o></o>
egy sor cirkalmas vonallal díszíteni, melyek lábakat akartak <o></o>
ábrázolni. Amint éppen a harmadik lábat készült hozzárajzolni <o></o>
a másik tanítvány felegyenesedett, jelezve, hogy befejezte <o></o>
rajzát. A mester körbesétált, és kihirdette, hogy a második <o></o>
tanítvány a győztes. Az első tanítványhoz fordulva <o></o>
megkérdezte. "Miért folytattad, miután befejezted a rajzot, <o></o>
amely teljesen nyilvánvalóan egy kígyó volt?". A tanítvány <o></o>
válaszolt: "Azért mester, mert kígyóra gondoltam, és gyorsan <o></o>
lerajzoltam, akkor kétségem támadt, vajon rájössz-e mire <o></o>
gondoltam mi akar ez lenni.". "A kétely a lelkedben és a <o></o>
kételkedés, amit előadtál a pozíciódba kerül mint a stílus <o></o>
következő mestere.". Ettől kezdve a mondást, hogy "Ne rajzolj <o></o>
lábat a kígyóra", akkor használják, amikor értelmetlen <o></o>
megpróbálni fokozni valamit, ami már tökéletesen megfelelő.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A shaolin szent állata<o></o>
<o> </o>
Réges-régen Kínában hadurak állandó harcban álltak egymással. <o></o>
Az egyik uralkodó, békülés ürügyén, meghívta ebédre <o></o>
ellenségét. Mikor a vendég megérkezett, kisfiát titokban <o></o>
elrabolták, és megsütötték ebédre. A vendég jóízűen evett, <o></o>
majd az ebéd végén megkérdezte, hogy mit ettek. Az ellensége <o></o>
elmondta neki, hogy a fiát ette meg, mire a hadúr azonnal <o></o>
kihányta. Abból aztán egy kis nyúl lett és vidáman elugrált. <o></o>
Azóta a nyúl a shaolin szent állata, és kitagadnak bárkit aki <o></o>
kezet emel rá.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Majomkirály<o></o>
<o> </o>
Amikor a Mester Kószala tartományban alamizsna-kérő vándorútja <o></o>
során Nalakapána, azaz Nádszálból ivó nevű faluba érkezett, és <o></o>
a falu melletti lótusz-tó partján fekvő kétaka-erdőben <o></o>
időzött, a nádszálakkal kapcsolatban mondta el az alábbi <o></o>
történetet. Ugyanis akkortájt történt, hogy a Nalakapána <o></o>
melletti lótusz-tóban megfürdő szerzetesek a <o></o>
szerzetesnövendékekkel bambusznád-szálakat hozattak, hogy <o></o>
tűtartót készítsenek belőlük maguknak. De mikor látták, hogy <o></o>
minden nádszál belül végig üreges, bogok nélkül, a Mesterhez <o></o>
járultak, és megkérdezték: <o></o>
- Urunk, bambusznád-szálakat hozattunk, hogy tűtartót <o></o>
készítsünk belőlük, de ezek a nádszálak tövüktől hegyükig <o></o>
végig üregesek, bogok nélkül. Mi ennek az oka?<o></o>
- Szerzetesek, ez egy régebbi rendelésem következménye - szólt <o></o>
a Mester, és elmondta a múltbeli történetet:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Valaha ez az erdőszéli táj sűrű erdőség volt. Az itt lévő <o></o>
lótusz-tóban egy víziördög lakott, amelyik mindenkit felfalt, <o></o>
aki a vízbe belépett. Abban az időben a Bódhiszattva <o></o>
majomkirály volt, akkora, mint egy őzgida. Nyolcvanezer majom <o></o>
élén ebben az erdőben lakott, népét őrizve. Óvta a <o></o>
majom-csapatot:<o></o>
<o> </o>
- Kedveseim, ebben az erdőben méregfák és démonok-lakta tavak <o></o>
is vannak. Mielőtt olyan gyümölcsöt fogyasztanátok, amilyenből <o></o>
még nem ettetek, vagy olyan vízből innátok, amilyenből még nem <o></o>
ittatok, először engem kérdezzetek meg.<o></o>
- Jól van - ígérték meg azok. Egy napon olyan helyre érkeztek, <o></o>
ahol még nem jártak. Egész nap kóboroltak vizet keresve, és <o></o>
végül egy lótusz-tóra bukkantak. Azonban nem ittak a vízből, <o></o>
hanem leültek, és a Bódhiszattva érkezésére vártak. <o></o>
Megérkezett a Bódhiszattva.<o></o>
- Miért nem ittatok, kedveseim? - kérdezte.<o></o>
- A te érkezésedre vártunk.<o></o>
- Helyes, kedveseim - felelte a Bódhiszattva, körüljárta a <o></o>
tavat, és vizsgálta a lábnyomokat. Látta, hogy csak odavezető <o></o>
nyomok vannak, visszatérők nincsenek. Kitalálta, hogy <o></o>
szörnyetegek szállták meg a tavat.<o></o>
- Jól tettétek, kedveseim, hogy nem ittatok a vízből. <o></o>
Szörnyetegek szállták meg.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A víziördög látta, hogy nem ereszkednek le a vízhez. <o></o>
Meghasította a vizet, kiemelkedett belőle rémítő alakban, kék <o></o>
hassal, sápadt arccal, vérvörös kézzel és lábbal, és <o></o>
megkérdezte:<o></o>
<o> </o>
- Miért ültök itt? Ereszkedjetek le a vízhez, igyatok!<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ekkor a Bódhiszattva megkérdezte:<o></o>
<o> </o>
- Te vagy-e az itt lakó víziördög?<o></o>
- Igen, én vagyok.<o></o>
- Aki leereszkedik a vízhez, azt ugye elfogod?<o></o>
- Igen, elfogom. Aki ide leereszkedik, a madaraktól elkezdve, <o></o>
azt nem eresztem el. Benneteket is mindnyájatokat fel foglak <o></o>
falni.<o></o>
- Mi nem fogjuk hagyni, hogy felfalj.<o></o>
- De inni akartok a vízből.<o></o>
- Igen, inni fogunk a vízből, de mégsem fogunk zsákmányodul <o></o>
esni.<o></o>
- Hát akkor hogyan akartok inni a vízből?<o></o>
- Te azt hiszed, hogy le fogunk ereszkedni a vízhez, úgy <o></o>
fogunk inni belőle. Mi azonban nem megyünk oda, hanem <o></o>
mindegyikőnk, mind a nyolcvanezren, fogunk egy-egy nádszálat, <o></o>
s mintha lótusz szárán szívnánk vizet, úgy fogunk azzal vizet <o></o>
szívni a te tavadból. Így te nem tudsz felfalni bennünket.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Mester tehát megoldást talált, és ezt a verset mondta:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Odamenő nyomot látok, de visszatérő nyom sehol.<o></o>
Hát nádszálon szívjunk vizet, hogy ne vesszünk oda mi is.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Így beszélt a Bódhiszattva, és szólt, hogy hozzanak neki egy <o></o>
bambusznád-szálat. Felidézte a Tökéletességeket, hivatkozott <o></o>
az Igazság erejére, és belefújt a nádszálba. A nádszál <o></o>
véges-végig üregessé vált, anélkül, hogy a bogok megmaradtak <o></o>
volna benne. Így egymás után hozatta a nádszálakat, beléjük <o></o>
fújt, úgy adta tovább. Ezután körüljárta a lótusz-tavat, és <o></o>
megparancsolta:<o></o>
<o> </o>
- Minden itt növő nádszál végig üreges legyen!<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ez idő óta e tó körül növő nád mind üreges belül.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Bódhiszattva a parancs kimondása után fogott egy nádszálat, <o></o>
és leült a parton. A nyolcvanezer majom mindegyike szintén <o></o>
fogott egy-egy nádszálat, és körbeülték a tavat. Amikor a <o></o>
Bódhiszattva a nádszálon vizet szívott, a többiek szintén a <o></o>
parton ülve szívták a vizet. Így inni tudtak, anélkül, hogy a <o></o>
víziördög egyet is el tudott volna fogni közülük. Ekkor <o></o>
dühösen tanyájára távozott. A Bódhiszattva is visszatért az <o></o>
erdőbe kísérőivel.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Amikor a Mester befejezte a tanulságos történetet, mondván: <o></o>
"Szerzetesek, egy régebbi rendelésem következménye az, hogy <o></o>
ezek a nádszálak végig üregesek" -, utána a kapcsolatot is <o></o>
feltárta a születések között:<o></o>
<o> </o>
- Akkor Dévadatta volt a víziördög, Buddha gyülekezete volt a <o></o>
nyolcvanezer majom, a találékony majomkirály pedig én voltam.


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 23)

A kun fu története és jelentéseA Shaolin története<o></o> <o> </o>
A Shaolin Északi és Déli irányzataCímek, Rangok<o></o>
<o> </o>
Szerzetes generációk neveiHierarchiaShaolin Chung Hop Kuen<o></o>
<o> </o>
MesterekTanárokShao lin ji ben gong shi ba shi<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Magyar Shaolin Templom metodikája100 Kung fu fegyver<o></o>
<o> </o>
Qi GongBa Duan JinA Shaolinok Öt Alapszabálya<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kínai szavak jelentéseMondások<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Az Út<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mikor a szépet megismerik,<o></o>
Felbukkan a rút is;<o></o>
Mikor a jót megismerik,<o></o>
Felbukkan a rossz is;<o></o>
Lét és nem lét szüli egymást,<o></o>
Nehéz és könnyü megalkotja egymást,<o></o>
Hosszú és rövid alakítja egymást,<o></o>
Magas és mély kulcsolja egymást,<o></o>
Sok hang összeolvasztja egymást,<o></o>
Korábbi és késöbbi követi egymást.<o></o>
Ezért a bölcs<o></o>
Sürgés nélkül müködik,<o></o>
Szó nélkül tanít,<o></o>
Nézi az áramlást és hagyja, nem erölködik,<o></o>
Alkot, de müvét nem birtokolja,<o></o>
Cselekszik de nem ragaszkodik,<o></o>
Beteljesült müvét nem félti,<o></o>
S mert magának nem örzi,<o></o>
El sem veszíti.<o></o>
Tao Te King<o></o>
(Weöres Sándor fordítása)<o></o>
A Kung Fu története és jelentése:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A legenda állításainak ellent mondanak a történelmi adatok, <o></o>
melyek szerint a kung fu valójában ősi indiai <o></o>
harcművészetektől származtatható és körül-belül 4000 éve <o></o>
jelent meg Kínában. A szó jelentése meglepő lehet a nyugatiak <o></o>
számára, hisz nincs több köze a verekedéshez mint a <o></o>
festészetnek vagy az építészetnek. Így hangzik: Az előre <o></o>
eltervezett munka elvégzése, s a hosszú, kitartó munka <o></o>
eredménye és annak tökéletesítése. Ha például egy festő <o></o>
eltervezi, hogy lefest egy hegyet, és ez hosszan tartó kemény <o></o>
munkájába kerül, és befejezi akkor ez is kung fu. Kínában a <o></o>
harcművészeteket a Wu Shu szóval illetik. Mára több mint 300 <o></o>
különböző stílus alakult ki a kung fu-n belül, melyek közül öt <o></o>
alapstílussal a későbbiekben részletesen is foglalkozunk. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin története:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mielőtt a shaolin kung fu 1500 éves történelmét kezdenénk <o></o>
taglalni, vessünk egy pillantást a Templom alapítására és <o></o>
alapítójára. A legenda szerint, egy napon három ember indult <o></o>
neki, hogy megmásszon egy magas hegyet. Az egyik oldalon egy <o></o>
Taoista igyekezett felfelé, aki a Tao Te King tanításain <o></o>
elmélkedett. A hegy másik felén egy földesúr ballagott, és <o></o>
azon törte a fejét, hogy hogyan nyerhetne ki még több pénzt a <o></o>
földjeiből. Egy harmadik lejtőn pedig egy indiai Buddhista <o></o>
szerzetes menetelt a hegycsúcs irányába, közben maláját <o></o>
morzsolgatva Buddha nevét ismételgette. Mind a hárman <o></o>
elérkeztek egy kő párkányhoz, és mivel már nagyon magasan <o></o>
jártak úgy döntöttek, hogy itt megpihennek. Egyszerre beborult <o></o>
az ég és a felettük hömpölygő felhőben egy látomás tárult <o></o>
eléjük. Két szerzetes jelent meg, az idősebb mesélt a <o></o>
fiatalabbnak egy templomról ami a Shao hegy lábánál áll egy <o></o>
ligetben. A három ember jól látta a helyet ahová a szerzetes <o></o>
mutatott és elhatározták hogy másnap elmennek oda és <o></o>
megszerzik azt a helyet. A szerzetes nem tudott aludni így még <o></o>
éjszaka megkereste a templom helyét és két fa közé elásta a <o></o>
saruját, hogy megjelölje a területét, ahova buddhista iskolát <o></o>
akart építeni. A Taoista kora hajnalban kelt, elsietett arra a <o></o>
helyre és beleszúrta a botját a földbe a két fa közé, pont az <o></o>
elásott saruba. A földesúr dél körül kelt, szépen kiballagott <o></o>
a ligethez és kalapját ráakasztotta a leszúrt botra. Másnap <o></o>
mikor mind a hárman visszatértek a területükre, nagy <o></o>
veszekedés tört ki arról, hogy ki a jogos tulajdonos, hisz <o></o>
mindhárman megjelölték. Szerencsére pont arra járt Xiao Wen <o></o>
császár, így Őt kérték meg, hogy döntsön. Mivel a saru volt <o></o>
legalul, nyilvánvaló volt, hogy annak a tulajdonosa járt ott <o></o>
először, ezért a szerzetesnek ítélte a területet, azzal a <o></o>
feltétellel, hogy egy templomot épít oda. A szerzetes, akit <o></o>
egyébként Batuo-nak hívtak, örömmel tett eleget a feltételnek, <o></o>
és egy kút köré fel is építette a Shaolin templomot. Batuo <o></o>
később arról is ismertté vált, hogy a kútból 500 rúgással <o></o>
húzta fel a vizet. ( A teljes történet megtalálható a Legendák <o></o>
oldalon )<o></o>
<o> </o>
A i.u. 495-ben megalapított templom a környező ligetekről, <o></o>
fiatal erdőkről kapta nevét, hisz a "shaolin" szó jelentése <o></o>
 nem más, mint: "fiatal fák az erdőben", vagy "erdő fái" (Shao <o></o>
a hegy neve, Lin jelentése: erdő). Pontos helyét illetően <o></o>
Észak-Kínában helyezkedik el, Henan tartományban, Lao Yangtól <o></o>
45 km-re (Pekingtől 800 km-re délnyugatra), a Song hegységben, <o></o>
a Shao hegy lábánál, a Shaolin patak partján.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kevés olyan történelmi fogalom létezik, amely annyi vita, <o></o>
keveredés és ugyanakkor csodálat középpontja, mint a Shaolin. <o></o>
Hallhattuk már, ahogy neves egyetemi professzorok egyszerűen <o></o>
letagadják a Shaolin és "problémás gyermekei", a Tong-ok, <o></o>
létezését; Azt is mondják, hogy csak a kínai kormány által <o></o>
hitelesített dokumentumoknak lehet hinni, és hogy a templomok <o></o>
csak a régi regényírók kitalációi. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Ezen értekezés írói információikat az alábbi forrásokból <o></o>
gyűjtötték:<o></o>
<o> </o>
1. Olyan emberek elmondásából, akik a templomokban tanulták <o></o>
stílusukat és ott mester fokozatot értek el<o></o>
2. Olyan mesterektől, akik még a templom lerombolása előtt ott <o></o>
tanultak<o></o>
3. A templomi mesterek külsős tanítványai elbeszéléseiből.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az állításaik alátámasztásához szükséges információkat minimum <o></o>
három különböző személy elmondása alapján gyűjtötték. A <o></o>
mesterek nem kívánták, hogy megnevezzék őket, mivel politikai <o></o>
menekültek és féltik Kínában maradt családtagjaikat tettük <o></o>
esetleges következményeitől. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin rend születése Kr.u. 527-re tehető, amikor is egy <o></o>
indiai Buddhista mester, (egy brahman király, Sughanda <o></o>
harmadik fia) akit Boddhidharma-nak vagy kínaiul Tamo-nak <o></o>
hívtak megérkezett Kínába, mivel haldokló mesterének, Mu He <o></o>
Jia Ye-nek, ígéretet tett, hogy terjeszteni fogja a Chan <o></o>
Buddhizmust. Mikor Leung Császár meghallotta, hogy egy ilyen <o></o>
nagy ember érkezett, meghívta magához udvarába. A Császár <o></o>
rengeteg templomot, szobrot és szentélyt építtetett, és sok <o></o>
adománnyal támogatta a Buddhista egyházat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mikor Tamo eljött hozzá, a Császár három kérdést tett fel <o></o>
neki. Az első: "Annyi mindent adtam a Buddhista egyháznak. <o></o>
Közelebb jutottam ezzel a Nirvánához?(Mit kapok ezért?)" <o></o>
Boddhidharma válasza: "Nem jutottál közelebb, nem kapsz <o></o>
semmit." Ez nem tetszett a Császárnak, de azért feltette <o></o>
második kérdését: "Létezik Buddhista Isten ezen a földön?" A <o></o>
válasz: "Nem." A Császár ezek után ingerülten megkérdezte: "Ki <o></o>
vagy Te?" Erre Tamo azt felelte, nem tudja. A Császár ekkor <o></o>
elküldte a szerinte bolond embert.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Boddhidharma a hegyekben lévő Shaolin templom felé vette <o></o>
útját, hogy találkozzon a szutrákat fordító szerzetesekkel. <o></o>
Amikor megérkezett a templomhoz, Fang Chang, a főapát, nem <o></o>
engedte be attól tartva, hogy térítő, vagy külföldi bajkeverő, <o></o>
aki megrontja a szerzeteseit. Miután a szerzetesek <o></o>
elutasították egy közeli barlangba húzódott vissza. A legenda <o></o>
szerint kilenc évig meditált itt és ez alatt az idő alatt sem <o></o>
az ételt sem az italt nem fogadta el amit a szerzetesek <o></o>
hordtak fel neki. A sziklafalon, ami előtt meditált, a mai <o></o>
napig látszik árnyékának beégetett nyoma, és szemei kitartó <o></o>
nézésével lyukat fúrt a sziklába. Olyan mélyen tudott <o></o>
meditálni, hogy hallotta a hangyák sikítását. Egy nap <o></o>
meditáció közben véletlenül elaludt és ezért olyan dühös lett <o></o>
magára, hogy levágta szemhéjait. Tea cserje nőtt ki azon a <o></o>
helyen ahová eldobta őket, és ennek a teának a segítségével <o></o>
később a szerzetesek tovább ébren tudtak maradni.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A templombeli szerzetesek egyre gyakrabban jártak fel hozzá <o></o>
mert rájöttek, hogy milyen nagy mester Ő valójában, és arra <o></o>
kérték, tanítsa őket. Tamo mindig elutasító volt, de egyszer <o></o>
azt találta mondani, hogy majd tanítalak, ha piros hó esik. <o></o>
Erre az egyik pap, Ho Kai -későbbi első tanítványa- levágta a <o></o>
bal kezét ezzel bizonyítva a mester iránt érzett tiszteletét. <o></o>
Mivel tél volt, vére pirosra festette a havat, így Tamo <o></o>
tanítványaivá fogadta őket. A Császár is tudomást szerzett <o></o>
róla, hogy egy nagy tudású bölcs költözött a templomba, ezért <o></o>
elment meglátogatni. Mikor meglátta azonnal felismerte és <o></o>
elmesélte szerzeteseinek, hogy milyen zagyvaságokat válaszolt <o></o>
neki. A legbölcsebb pap erre azt mondta: Boddhidharma minden <o></o>
kérdésre tökéletes feleletet adott, hiszen a Buddhizmus <o></o>
lényege nem a külsőségekben rejlik, hanem a belső értékek <o></o>
felfedezésében; a megvilágosodást csak önerőből lehet elérni; <o></o>
és az hogy nem tudja, hogy ki Ő, azt jelenti, hogy a <o></o>
Buddhizmusban nagyon magas szintet ért már el, mivel arra kell <o></o>
törekedni, hogy felülemelkedjünk az egyénen. A Császár ennek <o></o>
hallatán megszégyenülten távozott.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mikor csatlakozott a szerzetesekhez megfigyelte, hogy <o></o>
nincsenek jó fizikai kondícióban. Napi programjuk nagy része <o></o>
megegyezett a középkori Ír szerzetesekével, ami abból állt, <o></o>
hogy órákon át asztalaik fölé görnyedve fordították a <o></o>
kézírásos szövegeket. Ebből kifolyólag a papoknak még a <o></o>
legalapvetőbb Chan Buddhista meditációkhoz sem volt megfelelő <o></o>
a fizikumuk. Hogy ezen változtasson, Tamo mozdulatsorokat <o></o>
tanított nekik és nap mint nap gyakoroltatta velük. (Indiában <o></o>
a királyi kasztban, minden fajta vallást és művészetet el <o></o>
kellett sajátítani, így Tamo a harcművészetekben is igencsak <o></o>
jártas volt. Innen, és az indiai hatha és raja jóga <o></o>
módosításaiból vette a gyakorlatait) Ezek a gyakorlatok <o></o>
fokozták a chi áramlását és fejlesztették az erőnlétet. Az <o></o>
indokínai ikonográfia 18 alapállatának mozgásán alapultak <o></o>
(pl.: tigris, szarvas, leopárd, kobra, kígyó, sárkány, stb.). <o></o>
Ezek lettek a Shaolin kung fu alapjai. Később a Pap 18 Ökle <o></o>
néven emlegették ezt az első gyakorlatot, sőt egyesek szerint <o></o>
a Ba Duan Jin is Tamo-tól származik.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Nehéz megállapítani, hogy mikor vált harcművészetté. A Shaolin <o></o>
templom elszigetelt helyen volt, ahol az átutazó banditák és <o></o>
kóborló vadállatok állandó problémát jelentettek, így a <o></o>
harcművészet az egészség megőrzésén túl már a templom védelmét <o></o>
is ellátta. Egy idő után ezeket a mozdulatokat, technikákat <o></o>
egy önvédelmi rendszerbe foglalták, és részletesen <o></o>
lejegyezték.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ahogy múlt az idő, ez a Buddhista irányzat egyre <o></o>
különlegesebbé vált a harcművészet oktatása miatt. Ez nem azt <o></o>
jelenti, hogy Tamo találta fel a harcművészetet, hisz az már <o></o>
évszázadok óta létezett Kínában. A zárt templomban viszont <o></o>
lehetségessé vált rendszerezni az oda bekerülő stílusokat, <o></o>
vagy új stílusokká formálni őket, így ezek kizárólag shaolinná <o></o>
váltak. Egy nagy probléma van, ami a nyugati történészeket <o></o>
foglalkoztatja: Hogyan fér össze a Buddhizmus erőszakot tiltó <o></o>
tanítása a shaolin legendás küzdelmi technikáival? A válasz: a <o></o>
shaolin gyakorlója sohasem lehet a támadó, és sohasem <o></o>
használhatja a leghalálosabb technikákat ellentámadásként. A <o></o>
kung fu tanulása az erőszak megértéséhez vezet, és így <o></o>
könnyebb elkerülni a konfliktusokat. A Buddhisták nem fogadják <o></o>
el a támadójuk kihívását, csupán saját technikáját fordítják <o></o>
ellene, nem bántanak senkit, csak nem engedik, hogy az ellenük <o></o>
irányuló támadás célba érjen.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin filozófia a Buddhizmusból indult ki, de aztán <o></o>
Taoista elveket is befogadott, így az akkori fő vallások <o></o>
keveréke lett. Újabb templomokat is építettek Henanban, amire <o></o>
azért volt szükség, mert a meglévő templomokat állandó <o></o>
támadások érték, mivel a császár és a helyi vezetők féltek a <o></o>
papok hadierejétől. Shaolin menekültek gyakran másik templomba <o></o>
mentek tanítani, vagy magántanítványokat fogadtak (in Pai). <o></o>
Előfordult az is, hogy új templom jött létre (Fukien, <o></o>
Kwangtung) de az is, hogy egy már meglévő templom vált <o></o>
Shaolinná (Wu-Tang, O Mei Shan). A politikai szerepet vállaló <o></o>
szerzetesek (mint a legendás Fehér Szemöldök és Hung Tze Kwan) <o></o>
sok kellemetlenséget és bajt okoztak a többi zárkózott <o></o>
szerzetesnek.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin Templomot négyszer égették fel: 1570-ben, 1640-ben, <o></o>
1723-ban és 1928-ban. Ezek közül az 1723-as volt a leghíresebb <o></o>
és egyben legbrutálisabb. Augusztus 11-én történt egy <o></o>
beépített mandzsu Bak Mei(Fehér Szemöldök), közrejátszásával. <o></o>
A Mandzsuk alattomos támadását (megmérgezték a vizet) csak öt <o></o>
pap élte túl, de ők nem hagyták kihalni a tradíciókat és a <o></o>
tudást. Kint kezdték tanítani a shaolin technikákat, majd a <o></o>
templom újjáépítése után visszatértek és az ország templomait <o></o>
járva gyűjtötték össze a Shaolin kung fu darabkáit. Az öt <o></o>
túlélő közül kettőnek a nevét is őrzik a feljegyzések. Hung <o></o>
Sin Qua és Funk Si Yu fejenként ezer mandzsuval végzett. <o></o>
Utóbbi arról volt ismert, hogy speciális edzése és fürdője <o></o>
hatására egész teste sérthetetlen volt, egyetlen pontot <o></o>
kivéve. Később sajnos ellenségeinek sikerült egy küzdelem <o></o>
során a magasba ugrasztani és végezni vele.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Templom modernkori történelme szinte kizárólag háborúkból <o></o>
állt. A Shaolin papok közül sokan csatlakoztak a nemzeti <o></o>
császárellenes mozgalmakhoz, ahol Bokszolóknak nevezték őket. <o></o>
Egyre több külföldi hatalom tört be Kínába és harcolt a <o></o>
Császárhű katonákkal, valamint a Nemzeti hadsereggel (ezek <o></o>
egyébként egymással is hadban álltak). Mivel taktikájuk az <o></o>
volt, hogy aki nem áll melléjük, az ellenség, a Shaolin <o></o>
 templomokat és szerzeteseket mindenki rutinszerűen irtotta. A <o></o>
papok közül rengetegen a hegyekbe, vagy külföldre menekültek <o></o>
és csak reménykedtek benne, hogy a shaolin tudása fennmarad, <o></o>
még ha a templomokat le is rombolták. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A kínai kormány 1970 körül kezdte meg a templomok <o></o>
újjáépítését, addig a lőgyakorlatokhoz használták célpontként. <o></o>
A szerzetesek visszatérte után a templom egy ideig zárva volt <o></o>
a külvilág előtt, de aztán megnyitotta kapuit és mára a kínai <o></o>
turizmus egyik központja.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin Északi és Déli irányzata<o></o>
<o> </o>
A két irányzat kialakulásának oka főként Kína óriási méretének <o></o>
köszönhető. Az észak Kínai területeken rengeteg sziklás magas <o></o>
hegy található, és jeges csúszós talaj, míg a távoli déli <o></o>
részeken meleg, lapos, mocsaras vidékek találhatók. Ezek a <o></o>
környezeti tényezők nagyban befolyásolták a kung fu más-más <o></o>
irányú fejlődését. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A shaolin rendszerben 72 templom van, melyek közül néhány <o></o>
északit és délit is bemutatunk:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Északi templomok<o></o>
<o> </o>
Song Shan (Henan)-A leghíresebb shaolin templom az észak kínai <o></o>
Henan tartományban található, a Song Shan hegységben, a Shao <o></o>
hegyek lábánál, a Shaolin patak partján. (Egy Lao Yang nevü <o></o>
kis hegyi várostól nem messze.) Ide érkezett 1500 éve Tamo, <o></o>
akinek a mai napig látható az árnyéka a sziklán az előtt a <o></o>
híres barlang előtt. Ez a templom a shaolin rend központja, és <o></o>
innen került ki a legtöbb shaolin nagymester. Itt élt és <o></o>
tanult 17 évig Shi Xing Hong. A templom hat szintes, és sok <o></o>
teremből áll. Az ötödik szintjén található a gyönyörű <o></o>
szoborterem. Minden terem ajtaja felett a terem nevét <o></o>
tartalmazó tábla lóg. Az első kapu feletti táblán a Shaolin <o></o>
Kolostor feliratot olvashatjuk. A második terem neve: Mennyek <o></o>
Urának Csarnoka, a harmadik terem neve: Gyémántkeménységű <o></o>
Hősök Csarnoka, a negyedik terem neve: Az Apát Dolgozószobája, <o></o>
az ötödik terem neve: Boddhidharma Pavilon. A legutolsó terem <o></o>
az Ezer Buddha Csarnoka, melyben az ősi szerzetesek lábnyomai <o></o>
látszódnak a terméskőbe mélyedve a sok gyakorlástól (ma bu).<o></o>
<o> </o>
Wutang, A tigris templom. Wutang városa közelében épült. <o></o>
Politikailag rendkívül instabil területen helyezkedik el, <o></o>
ezért érthető, hogy a polgárháborúk alatt egyik hadsereg <o></o>
kezéről a másikéra szállt. Ez egy nagyon öreg kolostor, melyet <o></o>
Kr. u. 800-ban csatoltak a shaolin rendhez.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mei Shan (Nagy Fehér Hegy)-Egy északi könyvtár és orvosi <o></o>
templom. Az elérhetetlen Szechuan tartományban helyezkedik el. <o></o>
Úgy hozatta be a tehetséges papokat, mint egy mai modern <o></o>
kutatóközpont tenné. A templom maga nagyon régi, eredetileg <o></o>
taoista lehetett. A shaolin rendbe Kr. u. 1500 környékén <o></o>
integrálták. A háborúk alatt céltáblának használták, de mára <o></o>
rendbe hozták, és panda rezervátumként üzemel.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Tai San Shi-A sáska templom. Nagyon nehéz volt megközelíteni, <o></o>
mivel 6600 hatalmas kőtömb lépcső vezet hozzá. Itt tanult Sifu <o></o>
Robert Lyons öt éven keresztül.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Déli templomok<o></o>
<o> </o>
Fukien-A déli központ, ahol Tamo hatodik tanítványa <o></o>
megalapította a déli irányzatot. Valószínűleg a henani <o></o>
templommal egy időben építették, de ez tiszta buddhista <o></o>
templom maradt egészen az 1600-as évek elejéig. A shaolin <o></o>
rendbe Kr. u. 650 körül került. Azokban az időkben, amikor a <o></o>
henani kolostor leégett vagy veszély fenyegetett, a nála <o></o>
sokkal nagyobb Fukien vette át a központ szerepét. A déli- <o></o>
sáskát, kígyót, sárkányt és a wing chun-t is itt fejlesztették <o></o>
ki. A templom a Bokszoló lázadáskor leégett, és csak 1980-ban <o></o>
találtak rá.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kwangtung-Sok nagyszerű harcost nevelt ez a kígyó templom. Az <o></o>
1700-as évek végén épült, eredeti shaolin templomnak, egy <o></o>
tengerre néző hegyoldalban, Shanghai mellett. A choy li fut <o></o>
kidolgozásának helyszíne. A Bokszoló lázadás alatt <o></o>
lebombázták.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kung fu 99 lépése kolostor-Taiwani - templom, mely a here qi <o></o>
gong mestereiről vált híressé. (Innen vitte fel mestere Sifu <o></o>
Robert Lyons a Tai San Shi be.)<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az első két északi és két déli templom papjai az alkarjuk <o></o>
belső felére égetett tigrissel(bal) és sárkánnyal(jobb) <o></o>
jelölték magukat, míg az O Mei Shaniak daruval(bal) és <o></o>
sáskával(jobb). <o></o>
<o> </o>
Szintek a templomokban<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin templomokban kevés szint van, ezek közül három fő <o></o>
szint a tanuló, a tanítvány és a mester. A tanulók vannak a <o></o>
legtöbben. Ők végzik a mosást, főzést, takarítást és az összes <o></o>
többi fizikai munkát is. Ennek fő célja, hogy emberségre és <o></o>
tiszteletre tanítsa őket, de arra is szolgál, hogy a mesterek <o></o>
megfigyelhessék őket, és kiválaszthassák azokat, akikre <o></o>
jövőben harcművészeti technikákat kívánnak bízni. Aki régebb <o></o>
óta van itt mint a többiek, de még ebben az osztályban, az <o></o>
idősebb testvér.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tanítványok olyan tanulók, akik méltónak bizonyultak arra, <o></o>
hogy tanulhassák a templomi harcművészetet. Ebben az <o></o>
osztályban 2-4 évet töltenek a tanítványok általában, és <o></o>
különösen részletesen tanulják a harci technikákat és a <o></o>
gyógyítást. A filozófiai alapokat már tanuló korukban <o></o>
elsajátították. Tanítvány korban már a shaolin etikai <o></o>
szabályzat szerint kell élniük és gondolkodniuk, és példát <o></o>
kell mutatniuk a fiatalabbaknak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tanítványok felett a mesterek állnak, akik már a templom <o></o>
teljes jogú szerzetesei. Ezt a címet azért kapták, mert a <o></o>
templom egyik stílusát teljesen sikerült elsajátítaniuk és <o></o>
tökéletesíteniük. A templom filozófiáját szintén olyan szinten <o></o>
tanulták meg, hogy tudásukat jól át tudják adni másoknak. A <o></o>
tanuló osztályok oktatásával foglalkoznak. Maguk között <o></o>
rangsort alakítottak ki, mely tükrözi a harcművészeti <o></o>
tudásukat és a filozófia iránti fogékonyságukat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o></o>
Címek:Rangok:<o></o>
Fiatal tanulóshi-di<o></o>
Idősebb tanulóshi-heng<o></o>
 A mester fiatalabb testvéreshi-su<o></o>
Mestershi-fu<o></o>
A mester idősebb testvéreshi-bo<o></o>
Nagymestershi-gong<o></o>
I. csík <o></o>
II. csík <o></o>
III. csík <o></o>
IV. csík <o></o>
V. csík <o></o>
VI. csík <o></o>
VII. csíkBuddha védelmezője<o></o>
VIII. csíkLohan / szerzetes<o></o>
IX. csík <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin szerzetes generációk nevei<o></o>
1. Fu Yu Hui Ju11. Zhou21. Qing31. De<o></o>
2. Hui12. Hung22. Jing32. Xing<o></o>
3. Zhi13. Pu23. Zhen33. Yong<o></o>
4. Zi14. Guang24. Ru34. Yan<o></o>
5. Jue15. Zong25. Hai35. Heng<o></o>
6. Zi16. Dao26. Zan36. Miao<o></o>
7. Ben17. Qing27. Ji37. Ti<o></o>
8. Yuan18. Tong28. Chun38. Chang<o></o>
9. Ke19. Xuan29. Chen <o></o>
10. Wu20. Zu30. Su <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Hierarchia:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A shaolin templom élén a főapát áll. Őt nyolc nagymester, vagy <o></o>
apát, követi, akik a templom dolgaiban döntenek. Utánunk <o></o>
száznyolc sifu következik, ők a tanárok és nevelők, és minden <o></o>
sifunak négy tanítvány tartozik hűséggel. Őket a sifu öt évig <o></o>
tanítja az alapokra, aztán kijelöli, hogy ki melyik stílust <o></o>
tanulhatja tovább.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Északi Shaolin Irányzat<o></o>
<o> </o>
Eredetét már a shaolin kung fu kialakulásánál tisztáztuk, <o></o>
hiszen először az északi shaolin fejlődött ki, és a déli ettől <o></o>
származtatható, egy legenda szerint. Központja a Song Shan <o></o>
templom. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Alapállásai, mozdulatai és technikái a terep, időjárási, és <o></o>
népsűrűségi viszonyoknak megfelelően alakultak ki. Északon sok <o></o>
a sziklás hegyes vidék, ezért a magas állások jellemzőek (ez <o></o>
nem azt jelenti, hogy pl. a ma bu magasabb mint délen, hanem <o></o>
azt, hogy inkább a magas állás típusokat favorizálják pl. <o></o>
egylábas daru). A küzdő felek ide-oda szökkennek, mivel a <o></o>
szikladarabok és a jég miatt nem tudnak stabilan megállni egy <o></o>
helyben sokáig.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mivel kisebb a népsűrűség, hozzá vannak szokva, hogy <o></o>
távolabbról küzdenek, mint a déliek. Jellemzőek a széles <o></o>
mozdulatok és a sok rúgás. A munkájuk kecses, de villámgyors, <o></o>
és gyakoriak a kitérések. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A zord időjárás miatt nagy, nehéz ruhákat hordanak az <o></o>
itteniek, így ha elesnek nagyon nehezen tudnak felállni, és <o></o>
ilyenkor a fagyhalál veszély fenyegeti őket. Ugyan ez a <o></o>
helyzet ha komoly sérülés szenvednek, ezért az északi kung fus <o></o>
inkább messziről elkerüli a konfliktust, de ha ez nem <o></o>
lehetséges akkor sem szeret komoly sérülést okozni, inkább <o></o>
kitér ellenfele elől amíg az meg nem unja vagy el nem fárad.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Déli Shaolin Irányzat<o></o>
<o> </o>
A déli vidéken rengeteg lapos rét és mocsár található, ezért, <o></o>
hogy ehhez alkalmazkodjanak, a déli shaolinok a mély, <o></o>
erőteljes, földhöz tapadó (elmozdíthatatlan) állásokat <o></o>
részesítik előnyben.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mivel itt nagy a meleg, a gyors, erős, de energiatakarékos <o></o>
mozdulatok a célszerűek.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A szűk sikátorok és nagy tömeg miatt, a mély állások, a gyors <o></o>
szűk támadások és a erőteljes drasztikus mozdulatok vannak <o></o>
előtérben. Jellemzőek a tépő, fogó technikák és a gyors földre <o></o>
húzások.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Shaolin Chung Hop Kuen / Shaolin kombinációs kéztechnikák<o></o>
<o> </o>
A stílust Si Gong Carter Wong és Sifu Robert Lyons alkotta <o></o>
meg, majd 1989-ben a shaolin templomban vizsgáztatták. Sifu <o></o>
Amerikában elkezdte tanítani az új stílust első tanítványának <o></o>
Darrol Lewis Sifunak. Röviddel ez után (1992) Sifu Robert <o></o>
Lyons Magyarországra hozta stílusát, és itthon kezdte oktatni <o></o>
első magyar tanítványait, Sifu Serflek Józsefet és csapatát. <o></o>
1997-ben felépült a Magyar Shaolin templom, mely a világon <o></o>
egyedülálló, hiszen Kínán kívül eddig nem volt más bentlakásos <o></o>
kung fu templom. A magyar csapat több látogatást is tett <o></o>
Kínában ahol felszentelt szerzetesekké váltak. 2001-ben Shi <o></o>
Deyang mester, a Song Shan templom apátja, felszentelte a <o></o>
Magyar templomot.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Shao lin ji ben gong shi ba shi / Tizennyolc mozdulatos <o></o>
alapgyakorlat<o></o>
1. gong bu xie xingíjállás ferdén<o></o>
2. ma bu dan bianlóállás vízszintes rúddal<o></o>
3. pu bu qie zhanglapulóállás tenyérvágás<o></o>
4. xu pu liang zhangüres állás megmutatjuk a tenyeret<o></o>
5. xie bu chong quanpihenőállás dinamikus ütéssel<o></o>
6. zheng ti tuiegyenes rúgás<o></o>
7. ce ti tuioldalra rúgás<o></o>
8. di tan tuialacsonyan csapódó rúgás<o></o>
9. gua mian jiaopofonrúgás<o></o>
10. dan pai jiaokülön csapódó rúgás<o></o>
11. wai bai jiaoköríves rúgás kifelé<o></o>
 12. hou deng tuihátrarúgás<o></o>
13. ji xing bukakas lépés<o></o>
14. xie zi weiskorpió farok<o></o>
15. gian sao tuielőre söprő láb<o></o>
16. teng kong er qi jiaolevegőbe emelkedő kétlábas rúgás<o></o>
17. teng kong xuan feng jiaolevegőbe emelkedő forgószél <o></o>
ugrás<o></o>
18. teng kong wai bai jiaolevegőbe emelkedő köríves <o></o>
rúgás kifelé<o></o>
<o></o>
Illusztrációk <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Magyar Shaolin Templom metodikája<o></o>
Az északi formák sorrendjeA déli formák sorrendje<o></o>
<o> </o>
1. Gong fu quan<o></o>
2. Xiao hung quan<o></o>
3. Tom pi quan<o></o>
4. Zhen quan<o></o>
5. Lohan quan<o></o>
1. Shi ba lohan quan<o></o>
2. Shaolin chung hop kuen<o></o>
3. Hu quan<o></o>
4. Bai he<o></o>
5. Vasalkar<o></o>
6. Chang quan<o></o>
7. Lohan quan<o></o>
8. Öt állat<o></o>
9. Lan quan<o></o>
10. Tamo quan<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
100 Kung fu fegyver<o></o>
<o> </o>
Négy Alap Fegyver<o></o>
1. SzablyaDao<o></o>
2. Kétélű kardJian<o></o>
3. BotGuan<o></o>
4. LándzsaQiang<o></o>
Hosszú fegyverek<o></o>
5. Tőr fejszeGe<o></o>
6. LándzsaMao<o></o>
7. Hosszú botos fejszeYue<o></o>
8. AlabárdJi<o></o>
9. Szimpla alabárdDan Ji<o></o>
10. Dupla fejű lándzsaShuang Tou Qiang<o></o>
11. Kígyó lándzsaShe Qiang<o></o>
 12. Kampós szimpla lándzsaLian Dao Qiang<o></o>
13. KaromZhua<o></o>
14. TollBi<o></o>
15. Buddha kezeFo Shou<o></o>
16. Szerzetesi bunkósbotChan Zhang, Zen Stick<o></o>
17. Szerzetesi ásójaChan<o></o>
18. Aranyérme ásóJin Qian Chan<o></o>
19. PiszkavasPa<o></o>
20. KapaChu Tou<o></o>
21. Tigris villaHu Cha<o></o>
22. Két ágú villaLiang Jian Cha, Két ágú villa<o></o>
vagy Niu Jiao Cha, Ökörszarv villa <o></o>
23. Repülő villaFei Cha<o></o>
24. Sárkány suhintó villaLong Xu Cha<o></o>
25. Három pontos-dupla lapos szablyaSan Jian Liang Ren <o></o>
Dao<o></o>
26. Hosszú nyelű szablyaDa Dao<o></o>
27. Kwan Dao<o></o>
28. Sas fejű szablyaYing lao Dao<o></o>
29. Hosszú nyelű szablyaPu Dao<o></o>
30. Ló csapó szablyaZhan Ma Dao<o></o>
31. Menny és Föld, Nap és Hold szablyaQian Kun Ri Yue <o></o>
Dao<o></o>
32. Kabócakar szablyaChan Zi Dao<o></o>
33. Mennyei lótusz, főnix farokTian He Feng Wei Tang<o></o>
34. Farkas lándzsaLan Qiang<o></o>
35. Farkasfog botLan Ya Ban<o></o>
36. Farkasfogú tüskés szigonyLan Ya Dang<o></o>
37. Ostor lécShao Zi Gun<o></o>
Rövid fegyverek<o></o>
38. Kilenc gyűrüs, széles szablyaJiu Huan Dao<o></o>
39. Kilenc horgos, széles szablyaJiu Gou Dao<o></o>
40. Déli, széles szablyaNan Dao<o></o>
41. Szellem fejű széles szablyaGui Tao Dao<o></o>
42. Fecskefarkú, széles szablyaYan Zi Dao<o></o>
43. Hosszú, széles szablyaZha Dao<o></o>
44. Egyenes átlyukasztott kardJian Ci<o></o>
45. Kígyó egyenes kardShe Jian<o></o>
46. KorbácsBian<o></o>
47. JogarJian<o></o>
48. KalapácsChui<o></o>
49. Nyolc sarkú kalapácsBa Ling Chui<o></o>
50. Acél legyező Tie Shan<o></o>
51. Füstölő vascső Tie Yan Dou<o></o>
52. Vas furulya Tie Di<o></o>
53. CintányérokBa<o></o>
54. Vas vonalzó Tie Chi<o></o>
55. Mankó vagy sétabotGuai<o></o>
56. LégycsapóFei Mao Dan<o></o>
57. PajzsDun<o></o>
58. Vízválasztó pajzsFen Shui Dun<o></o>
59. PadBan Deng<o></o>
60. Kétkezes széles szablyaShuang Shou Dao, Bagua Dao is<o></o>
61. Kétkezes egyenes szablyaShuang Shou Jian<o></o>
62. Toló tőr Chi Shou<o></o>
Lágy fegyverek<o></o>
63. Meteor kalapács <o></o>
Liu Xing Chui<o></o>
64. Kötél dárda<o></o>
Sen Biao<o></o>
65. Repülő súly <o></o>
Shuang Tao Fei Chui<o></o>
66. Anya és Fia kalapács<o></o>
Zi Mu Chui<o></o>
67. Három részes léc<o></o>
San Jie Gun<o></o>
68. Két részes léc<o></o>
Er Jie Gun<o></o>
69. LánckorbácsQi Jie Bian, hét részes korbács<o></o>
vagy Jiu Jie Bian, kilenc részes korbács<o></o>
70. Sárkányfej rúd <o></o>
Long Tao Gan Ban<o></o>
71. Kettős repülő karom<o></o>
Shuang Fei Zhua<o></o>
72. Négy részes sarlóSi Jie Tang<o></o>
Kettős fegyverek <o></o>
73. Kettős széles szablya<o></o>
Shuang Dao<o></o>
74. Kettős egyenes szablya<o></o>
Shuang Jian<o></o>
75. PillangókésekDie Shuang Dao, Pillangó dupla szablya<o></o>
Niu Jin Dao, Ökörfül élű szablya<o></o>
76. Fejsze<o></o>
Fu<o></o>
77. Sarló<o></o>
Lian Dao<o></o>
78. Kampó<o></o>
Gou<o></o>
79. Kilencfogú kampó<o></o>
Jiu Zi Gou<o></o>
80. Kettős alabárd <o></o>
Shuang Shou Ji<o></o>
81. Kettős tőr <o></o>
Shuang Bi Shou<o></o>
82. Karika vagy kerék<o></o>
Huan or Lun<o></o>
83. Vaskarika<o></o>
Shuo Huan<o></o>
84. Szarvasagancs tőr <o></o>
Lu Jlao Dao<o></o>
85. Vasfésű<o></o>
Tie Su Zi<o></o>
86. Vas evőpálcikák <o></o>
Tie Kuai Zi<o></o>
87. Átlyukasztott Emei <o></o>
Emei Ci<o></o>
88. Ló alabárd Ma Ji<o></o>
89. Egyszarvú, szaru kard<o></o>
Un Jiao Dao<o></o>
90. Mandarinkacsa ásó Yuan Yang Chan<o></o>
Rejtett és repülő fegyverek<o></o>
91. Arhat aprója<o></o>
Luohan Qian<o></o>
92. Repülő kés Fei Dao<o></o>
93. Repülő dárda Fei Biao<o></o>
94. KardhüvelyShu Jian<o></o>
95. Vas varangy Tie Chan Chu<o></o>
96. Repülő sáska kőFei Huang Shi<o></o>
97. Tanuló ecsete Pan Guan Bi or Zhaung Yuan Bi<o></o>
Bíró ecsete vagy Bajnok helye ecset<o></o>
98. Farkasfog kalapács Lan Ya Chui<o></o>
99. NyílDan Gong<o></o>
100. SzámszeríjLu<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o></o>
<o> </o>
Qi Gong<o></o>
<o> </o>
A qi energia amely átjárja a testet. Az ember feje tetején <o></o>
lévő Bai hui ponton lép be a testbe, és a talpon keresztül <o></o>
távozik. A Kínai orvoslás szerint a qi a tantien-ben <o></o>
raktározódik (a köldök alatt egy tenyérnyi távolságra).<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Tai qi olyan gyakorlatsor, amely mozgatja a qi-t a testben, <o></o>
és egészségesebbé teszi gyakorlóját.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Ba Duan Jin (nyolc brokáttekercs) gyakorlat, amellett, hogy <o></o>
egészségmegőrző hatása van, a szerzetesek szerint qi-t <o></o>
fejleszt (megnyitja a és összekapcsolja a hét pár meridiánt a <o></o>
testben).<o></o>
<o> </o>
A qi gong mesterek képesek arra, hogy a qi-t a testük egy <o></o>
pontjára irányítsák, ezáltal lényegesen ellenállóvá téve azt a <o></o>
fizikai hatásokkal szemben. Egyes gyakorlatok segítségével ez <o></o>
eredményesen gyakorolható. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Ba Duan Jin / Nyolc brokáttekercs<o></o>
1. Shuang shou tuo tian li san jiaoKét kézzel <o></o>
megmarkoljuk az eget<o></o>
2. Zuo you kai gong si she diaoBalra és jobbra <o></o>
kifeszítjük az íjat<o></o>
3. Tiao li pi wei dan ju shouA lép és gyomor <o></o>
harmonizálása külön<o></o>
emelt kezekkel<o></o>
4. Wu lao qi shang wang hou qiaoÖt baj, hét sérülés <o></o>
ellen hátrafelé nézünk<o></o>
5. Yao tou bai wei qu xin huoFejünk és farkunk <o></o>
mozgatásával <o></o>
megtisztítjuk a szívet és a tüdőt<o></o>
6. Liang shou pan zu gu shen yaoKét kézzel felmászunk a <o></o>
lábon (vese, dou)<o></o>
7. Zuan quan nu mu zeng qi liAz ököl megfeszítésével és <o></o>
mérges <o></o>
tekintettel <o></o>
8. Bei hou qi dian bai bing xiaoA sarok felemelésével és <o></o>
odacsapásával <o></o>
100 betegség tűnik el<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolinok Öt Alapszabálya<o></o>
1. Ne lopj<o></o>
2. Ne hazudj<o></o>
3. Ne paráználkodj<o></o>
4. Védd a gyerekeket<o></o>
5. Tiszteld az időseket<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o></o>
<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mondások<o></o>
Sose rajzolj lábakat a kígyónak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ha három napig nem olvastál, a beszéd íztelenné válik.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egy hangya akár egy egész gátat le tud rombolni.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ne attól félj, hogy lassan nősz, hanem inkább attól, hogy <o></o>
egyhelyben maradsz.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egy ügyes ember mögött mindig több ügyes ember áll.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Inkább egy hibás gyémánt, mint egy hibátlan kavics.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egyszerűbb gyertyát gyújtani, mint a sötétet átkozni.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A könyv olyan, mint egy kert, melyet a zsebedben hordhatsz.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Akinek tiszta a lelkiismerete, az sosem riad meg az éjféli <o></o>
kopogtatástól.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A szűklátókörű elme olyan, mint egy csukott könyv; csak egy <o></o>
papírtömb.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A varjak mindenütt feketék.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Szedd szét a hidat közvetlenül átkelés után.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Távoli víz nem olthatja ki a közelben lévő tüzet.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Távoli víz nem olthatja ki gyötrő szomjadat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ne alkalmazz csinos szolgákat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ha nem akarod, hogy mások megtudják, mit tettél, akkor inkább <o></o>
meg se tedd.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A ló szájára nem illenek rá a szamár ajkai.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Élvezd az életet. Később van, mint gondolnád.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Elegendő lapát föld: egy hegy; elegendő vödör víz: egy folyó.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Még a nyúl is harap, ha sarokba szorítják.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tapasztalat egy "fésű", melyet a természet ad az embernek, <o></o>
amikor már az kopasz.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ha árokba esel, bölcsebb leszel.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A legyek csak a megrepedezett tojásra szállnak. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Szád legyen éles, mint egy tőr, de szíved legyen lágy, mint a <o></o>
tofu.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az ki kérdez, öt percre tudatlan, de az ki nem kérdez örökre <o></o>
tudatlan marad.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ha 1 év jólétre vágysz, termessz gabonát. Ha 10 év jólétre <o></o>
vágysz, nevelj fákat. Ha 100 év jólétre vágysz, nevelj <o></o>
embereket.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ha meg akarod ismerni egy ember elméjét, hallgasd a szavait.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egy hüvelyknyi idő egy hüvelyk aranyat ér, de nem vehetsz meg <o></o>
egy hüvelyknyi időt sem egy hüvelyk aranyból.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Jáde kő értéktelen, ha nincs megcsiszolva; az ember <o></o>
haszontalan, ha nem tanult.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az 1000 kilométeres utazás is egy szimpla lépéssel kezdődik.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ne a lovat ítéld meg a nyergéről.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A törött karod hagyd az ingujjban.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tudás egy kincs, amely tulajdonosát mindenhova elkíséri.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Tedd boldoggá a közellevőket, és a távoliak is jönni fognak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az ki nem tanul sötét, mintha az éjszakában bolyongana.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A házastársak ezernyi dolgot mondanak egymásnak anélkül, hogy <o></o>
beszélnének.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Sose csinálj semmit állva, ha ülve is lehet, és ne csináld <o></o>
ülve, ha fekve is lehet.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ha nem fúj a szél, nincsenek hullámok.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mind a 36 lehetőség közül az elfutás a legjobb választás.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Akit egyszer kígyó mart meg, a kötél puszta látványától is megriad <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Nem hagyhatsz fel az evéssel csak azért, mert esetleg <o></o>
megfulladhatsz közben.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egy túlzsúfolt csirkefarmon kevesebb a tojás.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A leghalványabb tinta is jobb, mint a legjobb memória.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ne hullajts könnyet, csak ha már láttad a koporsót.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egy szimpla beszélgetés egy bölccsel többet ér 10 év <o></o>
tanulásnál.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egy mosoly 10 évvel hosszabbíthatja meg az életedet. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Az ütés a lábfejekben gyökeredzik, a lábszárban sarjadzik, a <o></o>
csípő irányítja, és az ökölben hat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Legyél jelen ott ahol vagy!<o></o>
<o> </o>
A formagyakorlat olyan, mint a mankó. Amíg az ember lába <o></o>
sérült, addig a mankó segíti, de amint meggyógyult, csak <o></o>
akadályozza. A forma addig segít, amíg új a mozgás, és kezdők <o></o>
vagyunk. De ha küzdelemre szeretnénk használni, csak <o></o>
akadályozni fog (és jól beverik az orrunkat).<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ha egy vasgolyót elindít egy ember, és a többiek a sorban jó <o></o>
ütemben hozzálöknek, akkor a golyó egyre gyorsabb lesz. Ha <o></o>
viszont rossz ütemben nyúlnak hozzá, akkor elveszti <o></o>
lendületét. (Hólabda-farönk)<o></o>
<o> </o>
A múltad meghatároz, de nem irányíthat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kung fu kell, hogy érted legyen, és nem te a kung fu-ért.<o></o>
<o> </o>
 Ha két tigris harcol, az egyik mindig megsérül. A másik meghal<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
"A Nagy Út nem nehéz, csak ne válassz és ne szeress.<o></o>
Ha nem gyűlölsz és nem szeretsz, fényesség vár felhő se lesz."<o></o>
(Seng Can) <o></o>
<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Július 23)

Mi a stílus?Tigris stílusSárkány StílusLeopárd stílus<o></o> <o> </o>
Kígyó stílusDaru stílusMás fontos stílusok<o></o>
<o> </o>
Északi Imádkozó Sáska stílusDéli Imádkozó Sáska stílus<o></o>
<o> </o>
Majom stílusRészeg stílusAz öt stílus összefoglalva<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin Kung-fu sílusai<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
"Ahol az akarat ott a mód is!"<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mi a stílus?<o></o>
<o> </o>
A stílus alatt, az olyan speciális harci gyakorlatokat tanító <o></o>
iskolát értjük, melynek saját edzőmódszerei, technikái vannak, <o></o>
és különleges támadásokat vagy védekezéseket helyeznek <o></o>
előtérbe. Általában a stílusok között lehetetlen minőségi <o></o>
különbséget tenni, de nagyon könnyű észrevenni, pl. a tigris, <o></o>
a daru vagy a majom stílus közti eltéréseiket. Ha a megfelelő <o></o>
stílus kiválasztására kerül sor, (ez egy modern kiváltság, <o></o>
mivel a tradíciók szerint mindig a mester jelölte ki a <o></o>
tanulandó stílust) meg kell találnunk azt, amelyik a fizikai <o></o>
 adottságainkhoz a legjobban illik, és amelyik érdeklődésünknek <o></o>
és használati céljainknak is megfelel. Nem tanácsos a kecses, <o></o>
szárnyaló daru stílust választani, ha annyira vagyunk kecsesek <o></o>
és hajlékonyak, mint egy teknős! Másfelől viszont a kung fu <o></o>
tanulása és gyakorlása javítani fogja fizikai képességeinket <o></o>
és éberségünket. Az sem szokatlan, ha egy bizonyos stílust <o></o>
elkezdő tanuló később átvált egy számára kedvezőbb stílusra. <o></o>
Akármilyen stílusról legyen is szó, az első évek alapjai <o></o>
majdnem mindegyiknél ugyan azok--állasok, ütések és rúgások-és <o></o>
ezek nem sokban különböznek egymástól kezdő szinten.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kemény vagy puha? Külső vagy belső?<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kemény/puha illetve a külső/belső fogalmakat nem könnyű <o></o>
leírni. Mivel olyanokat igyekszünk megemlíteni, amelyeket <o></o>
mindenki ismer, a tigris a kemény stílusra lenne jó példa, míg <o></o>
a Tai Chi puhára. Kemény stílusnak azt hívjuk, amelyben erő <o></o>
ellen erőt alkalmazunk; védést használunk az ütés ellen. A <o></o>
puha stílus ezzel ellentétben nem erőt használ, hanem eltéríti <o></o>
a bejövő támadást a céljától. A kemény és a puha technikáknak <o></o>
is sok haszna van. A gyakorló el is törheti az ellenfele <o></o>
karját egy védéssel, ha az akkora, mint ő, vagy kisebb <o></o>
termetű, de ha az ellenfél a nagyobb, akkor célszerűbb <o></o>
átirányítani a támadást. A külső stílus olyan, hogy főleg az <o></o>
erőre és a fizikai adottságokra alapoz, míg a belső stílus a <o></o>
chi-re és az időzítésre alapoz inkább, mint az erőre.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Mindezek mellett a `kemény/puha´ és a `külső/belső´ <o></o>
kifejezéseket kevesen emlegetik az idősebb harcművészek közül. <o></o>
Mindkét ikerfogalom csak nagyon nehezen különíthető el <o></o>
egymástól a valóságban és a mesterek általában elfogadják, <o></o>
hogy bármely különbség nagyrészt a szubjektív felfogásnak <o></o>
tulajdonítható. A kezdők a Yin-t és a Yang-ot általában két <o></o>
külön elemként kezelik. Valójában a fizikai és fiziológiai <o></o>
érvelés kimutatja, hogy ez lehetetlen. Az uniójuk (=Tao) híján <o></o>
egyik sem létezhet. A kemény technikát, mint például az <o></o>
egyenes ütést, az elme puha ereje vezérli, a chi belső <o></o>
komponensével együtt. Ugyanúgy az Tai chi legpuhább védése is <o></o>
megköveteli a kemény elem jelenlétét a fizikai kontaktusban és <o></o>
mozgásban, az ellenfél irányításával összhangban. Röviden: a <o></o>
puha és kemény technikák elkülönítésével foglalkozni annyi, <o></o>
mint elterelni a figyelmet a harcművészet elsajátításáról és <o></o>
az egyesített technikák megtanulásáról.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kung Fu Stílusok:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kung fu stílusokat három osztályba sorolhatjuk: 1. Shaolin <o></o>
templomi stílusok, 2. templomból származó, nem templomi <o></o>
stílusok, és 3. családi stílusok, avagy Pai. Az 1. osztályban <o></o>
azok találhatók, amelyeket gyakran és tudatosan tanítanak a <o></o>
templomokban; sok a shaolin előtti történelmi időkből <o></o>
származik. A 2. osztályba azok tartoznak, amelyek a templomból <o></o>
származnak, mint például a Wing Chun és a Hung Gar.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Sok mozdulat az állatok mozgását utánozza. Néhány rendszer <o></o>
csak egyetlen állat mozdulatait vette figyelembe, míg mások <o></o>
több állatból tevődnek össze. Az egy állatos rendszereknél <o></o>
minden védés, ütés és állás egyetlen állatot utánoz. Mindegyik <o></o>
rendszer más bizonyos szempontokból, hiszen minden állatot más <o></o>
és más természetűnek teremtettek. A legtöbb stílus azért nem <o></o>
volt túlságosan szabályos: az északi sáska például, sáska <o></o>
mellett, tigris kéztechnikát is alkalmaz és az általános <o></o>
északi lábmunkája is keveredik a majoméval.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Stílusok közti különbségek:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A stílusok általában specifikus edzés módszereket követtek <o></o>
(vannak kivételek). Például a sárkány technikákat az éberség <o></o>
és a koncentráció fejlesztésére dolgozták ki. Ezeket a <o></o>
mozdulatokat erő alkalmazása nélkül gyakorolták, mivel a <o></o>
hangsúlyt az alsó hassal való légzésre, illetve a test, elme <o></o>
és lélek koordinálására fektették. A mozdulatok lassúak, és <o></o>
folyamatosak (áramolnak), ezáltal a shaolin gyakorlói egy Tai <o></o>
Chi-hoz vagy Pa Kua-hoz hasonlatos mozgáskultúrához jutottak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigris mozdulatait azért fejlesztették ki, hogy a csontokat, <o></o>
inakat és az izmokat fejlessze. Ezeknek a mozdulatsoroknak a <o></o>
végrehajtásakor-a sárkánnyal ellentétben-a hangsúlyt az erőre <o></o>
és a dinamikus feszültségre fektetik. A mozdulatok rövidek, <o></o>
erőteljesek, de pattannak. Ezért a sárkány tökéletes <o></o>
ellentéte.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kígyó mozdulatait a türelem és a kitartás (tűrőképesség) <o></o>
fejlesztésére használják. A légzést lassan és mélyen, puhán és <o></o>
harmonikusan végzik. A mozdulatok áramlanak és hullámoznak, az <o></o>
ujjakra fókuszálva.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A daru mozdulatok a lélek, a kitartás és az irányítás <o></o>
művészetének fejlesztésére szolgálnak. A lényeg itt a könnyed, <o></o>
gyors lábmunka és az elhárító támadótechnikák alkalmazása. Az <o></o>
egylábas állásból történő mozgások elsajátítását jelentős <o></o>
mennyiségű meditáció előzi meg.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A shaolin rendszereket állatok mozgása alapján fejlesztették <o></o>
ki, és kettéosztották alacsony, és magas szintű rendszerekre. <o></o>
Az alábbi lista a honani templomban volt használatos a Ch'ing <o></o>
 dinasztia alatt. A shaolin alacsony rendszerei: a choy li fut, <o></o>
a daru, a kobra és a tigris voltak. A magas szintű rendszerek: <o></o>
a kígyó, a sárkány, a és az imádkozó sáska voltak. A két <o></o>
kategória közti főbb különbségek a mozdulatok gazdagságában és <o></o>
a chi alkalmazásában rejlettek.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az alacsony szintű rendszereket azért nevezték így, mert <o></o>
alapjaikat fizikai manőverek és valós földi állatok mozdulatai <o></o>
alkották. A choy li fut egy lovaglóállás nevű álláson alapul, <o></o>
melyet azért hívnak így, mert az állást felvevő ember úgy néz <o></o>
ki, mint ha lovagolna. A mozdulatok merevek és kemények, <o></o>
elsősorban az izomerőt használva vihetők jól véghez. <o></o>
Eredetileg csak három fajta rúgást alkalmaztak a stílusban, de <o></o>
újabban sok technikát átvettek az északi shaolinból. A legenda <o></o>
szerint délen, a lakóhajókon élőknek dolgozták ki, ahol <o></o>
szükség volt a stabil állásra és erőteljes kéztechnikákra. <o></o>
Története szerint két bokszmesterről nevezték el: Choy-ról és <o></o>
Li-ről. A Fut Buddhát jelent, amely a shaolin templom <o></o>
buddhista ráhatását szimbolizálja.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A következő rendszer a daru, amely a shaolin egyik <o></o>
tradicionális stílusa. Főbb fegyverei a hosszú távú rúgások és <o></o>
a speciális `daru csőre´ kéztartás. A kobra egy furcsa, mára <o></o>
már kihalófélben lévő stílus, melynek alapállása a fűből <o></o>
felemelkedő, nyitott csuklyás kobrát imitálja. A mozdulatok <o></o>
szigorúan defenzív jellegűek, de iszonyatosan hatásosak és <o></o>
gyorsak. A kobrát a gyors és végzetes mozdulatok jellemzik, <o></o>
hiszen ha egy kobra lecsap, addig nem enged, míg az ellenfele <o></o>
biztosan meg nem halt. Technikái nagyrészt kézmozdulatokból <o></o>
állnak, melyek a szemet és a torkot támadják. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin kung fu-nak öt alap stílusa van. Ezek a Tigris, a <o></o>
Sárkány, a Kígyó, a Leopárd, és a Daru.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Tigris stílus (Hu quan)<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigris, az izom képviselője a kung fu-ban, a Kínai <o></o>
történelem és mitológia fontos szereplője, így hát illendő, <o></o>
hogy az állat több harcművészeti stílust is ihletett. <o></o>
Félelmetessége, bölcsessége és kitartása legendás.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A stílus kialakulásának történetét legenda őrzi: <o></o>
<o> </o>
Réges-régen a Kínai emberek felfigyeltek rá, hogy milyen erős <o></o>
és veszélyes állat a tigris. Elhatározták, hogy ők is <o></o>
megtanultak így küzdeni, ezért tízen elindultak az erdőbe <o></o>
keresni egy tigrist. Mikor rábukkantak a csíkos vadállatra az <o></o>
egyikük megküzdött vele, míg a többi megfigyelte a harcot és <o></o>
lejegyezte mozdulataikat. Ha a harcos a küzdelem során <o></o>
meghalt, (ez általában így történt) másik lépett a helyére. <o></o>
Mindaddig akadtak újabb próbálkozók, míg nem sikerült a tigris <o></o>
technikáiról pontos, részletes leírást készíteni. Végül a <o></o>
hatásosnak bizonyult technikákból kialakítottak egy stílust, <o></o>
amely főleg támadó jellegű, erős, de villámgyors mint a <o></o>
tigris.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigris egészen Dr. Hua To idejéig vezethető vissza és <o></o>
tartalmaz néhány olyan eredeti kung fu gyakorlatot, amelyeket <o></o>
egészségmegőrzés céljából kezdtek tanítani. A harcművészeti <o></o>
stílus Burmából, az ősi bandasilat módszereitől <o></o>
származtatható. A Tigrist a shaolinban kötelező volt tanulni, <o></o>
mivel az összes pusztakezes és fegyveres harcformát magába <o></o>
foglalja. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Legtöbbször kemény külsőerős küzdelmi megközelítést alkalmaz, <o></o>
amely erővel reagál az erőre, és nagy valószínűséggel <o></o>
megbénítja vagy megöli ellenfelét a kontratámadás során. A fő <o></o>
kéztartásai az ököl és a tigriskarom (tenyér hátrafeszítve, <o></o>
ujjak behajlítva és szétfeszítve, mint egy tigris mancs). A <o></o>
rúgások alacsonyak vagy középmagasak és rettentő erőteljesek.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigrist többek között azért is tanulják, mert erősíti a <o></o>
csontokat, izmokat és az inakat. A stílus, nagymacskák <o></o>
mozgásához illően, a hangsúlyt az erőre valamint a dinamikára <o></o>
fekteti. Ezek a rövid, kemény és pattanó mozdulatokkal érhetők <o></o>
el. Valamennyi állatformához hasonlóan ennél is 'tigrissé' <o></o>
kell válni a gyakorláshoz.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Tigris család, igaz alacsony szintű rendszer, rengeteg <o></o>
kisebb stílust foglal magába, melyek közt van magas és <o></o>
alacsony szintű is. A család tagjai tradicionális sorrendben:<o></o>
<o> </o>
1. tigris9. shu tigris<o></o>
2. rák10. fehér tigris<o></o>
3. sas11. hó tigris<o></o>
4. pa kua12. birodalmi tigris<o></o>
5. leopárd13. részeg<o></o>
6. majom14. fehér sárkány<o></o>
7. hung gar15. fekete sárkány<o></o>
8. hong tigris16. fehér szemöldök<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ezek közül a tigris 85%-ban tartalmazza a család által <o></o>
kifejlesztett technikákat, a leopárd és a majom 5%-ban, míg a <o></o>
pa kua, a sas, a fehér tigris, a fehér szemöldök, és a sárkány <o></o>
1%-ban. A hong tigris, a sas, a leopárd és a majom elég <o></o>
eltérőek ahhoz, hogy önálló stílusként kezeljék őket. A hung <o></o>
gar, a shu tigris és a hong tigris együtt a shaolin tigris <o></o>
stílusát alkotják, melynek fegyverei a lándzsa és a tigris <o></o>
horog. A tigrisnek északi változatai is vannak, például a <o></o>
fekete tigris. (Az oroszlán egy furcsa stílus volt, melyet a <o></o>
tigris bekebelezett. A hatása az oroszlántánc képében jelenik <o></o>
meg, melyet előtte tigristáncnak hívtak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Tigris formák:<o></o>
1. A csillag öt csúcsa (kulcs fontosságú forma)<o></o>
2. Tigris és Öregember<o></o>
(Egy öregember tigriseket tanulmányozott, és azok <o></o>
befogadták őt maguk közé.<o></o>
Mikor az öregember és egy idős tigris meghaltak, <o></o>
egyetlen lény formájában reinkarnálódtak, egy félisten <o></o>
emberi testben.)<o></o>
3. Tigris és daru harca<o></o>
4. Lándzsa<o></o>
5. Hét lökés<o></o>
6. Hosszú íj és nyíl<o></o>
7. Eső<o></o>
8. A tigris kimereszti karmait<o></o>
9. A tigris bosszúja<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigrisben találkozunk először az idő és a rendszer <o></o>
fogalmával, vagyis azzal, hogy melyik rendszert mikor a <o></o>
legcélszerűbb alkalmazni. A tigris változatosságának <o></o>
köszönhetően majdnem minden szituációra van megfelelő <o></o>
rendszer. Az már csak a tapasztalaton és gyakorláson múlik, <o></o>
hogy meg tudjuk állapítani mikor melyiket célszerű alkalmazni.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Este és éjszaka a majom és a leopárd a leghatékonyabb, mivel <o></o>
ilyenkor a megtévesztő illetve vakító technikák értelmetlenek. <o></o>
E két stílus mozdulatai túl gyorsak ahhoz, hogy az ellenfél <o></o>
szeme hozzá tudjon szokni a halvány fénynél.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigris nappal, hegyvidékeken hatásos, de vizes talajon nehéz <o></o>
használni. Ilyen helyen érdemes átváltani leopárdra.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A fehér szemöldök meleg időben használható jól, amikor az <o></o>
ellenfél könnyen frusztrálható. A gyors, gazdaságos mozgással <o></o>
nehéz felvenni a versenyt ilyen körülmények között.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigris és rokonai (hung gar, hong tigris, fehér tigris) <o></o>
leginkább alacsony, izmos emberekhez illik. A fehér sárkány és <o></o>
a fehér szemöldök képzett gyakorlóknak valók, nemre való <o></o>
tekintet nélkül. A tigrisben mindenkinek van megfelelő stílus, <o></o>
igaz a nők választási lehetőségei a leopárdra, a majomra, a <o></o>
pak meire (fehér szemöldök) és a sárkányokra korlátozódnak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigris karmot úgy kell csinálni, mint ha egy zsák <o></o>
robbanószert markolnánk meg. Az öt ujjhegy csap le először, <o></o>
majd a karom megmarkolja, aztán az ujjhegy és az első izület <o></o>
közti rész széttöri a célterületet. A chi kibocsátás lehetővé <o></o>
teszi a célterület felrobbantását, masszív energiák öt kis <o></o>
felületre való kibocsátása által. A tigris stílus gyakorlóját <o></o>
fel lehet ismerni fekete ujjbegyeiről, melyekből rengeteg <o></o>
edzéssel kiölték az idegeket. Ha egy tigris mester lecsap <o></o>
ujjaival, az olyan, mint ha a tigris csapna oda. A tigris <o></o>
sokat bevállal, sokat támad és általában mélyen dolgozik. <o></o>
Villámgyors, elsöprő támadásokra képes. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Sárkány Stílus (Long quan)<o></o>
Meglovagolni a szelet<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Sárkány a szellem megtestesítője a kung fu-ban.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Bevezetés: Még jóval mielőtt Szent György megküzdött volna a <o></o>
szörnyeteggel, a Sárkány már befolyásos és hasznos szereplője <o></o>
volt a kínai kultúrának. A sokoldalú sárkány, mely több <o></o>
teremtmény, például a gyík, az óriáskígyó, és a kínai aligátor <o></o>
keveréke, valójában egy vízi szellem, aki az eső meghozásáért <o></o>
és a termés életben maradásáért felelős. A sárkány az Istenek <o></o>
szimbolikus őrzője és az igaz bölcsesség forrása. Ez utóbbi <o></o>
tulajdonsága nyilván abból adódott, hogy megfigyelték a <o></o>
hüllőket, melyek mindig nyugodtan feküdtek a napon, mintha <o></o>
folyton elmélkednének.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A sárkány két ősi elemet képvisel, a földet és a vizet, ezért <o></o>
az illúzió és az eső hatalmát birtokolja. Egy Taoista a <o></o>
sárkányban magát az utat látta-"a Sárkány csak azért fedi fel <o></o>
magát, hogy aztán köddé váljon"--. A Shaolin Buddhisták pedig <o></o>
a megvilágosodott igazság képét látták benne, amelyet érezni <o></o>
kell, de megfogni nem lehet. Olyan rendkívül idős embereket is <o></o>
hívtak sárkányoknak, akik jártasak voltak a gyógynövényekkel <o></o>
való életmentésben, a földművelésben és a kung fu-ban. Az ősi <o></o>
Kínában, az ezekben való jártasság sokszor az élet és halál <o></o>
közti különbséget jelentette, ezért az ilyen embereket nagyon <o></o>
nagyra tartották.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Stílus eredete: Az eredeti nyújtózkodó, csavarodó mozgás, <o></o>
mely a sárkánnyal (Lung) hozható összefüggésbe, Boddhidharma <o></o>
shaolinban tanított gyakorlatainak része volt. Az igazi <o></o>
rendszerezett harcművészet megjelenése körülbelül i. u. <o></o>
1565-re tehető, de valódi eredete bizonytalan. Két olyan <o></o>
legenda létezik, melyekkel érdemes foglalkozni: Az egyik azt <o></o>
állítja, hogy Wu Mui, a Shaolin szerzetesnő, alapította a <o></o>
stílust, félrevezető mozdulatokat használva egy ellenfele <o></o>
legyőzésére. A másik úgy hangzik, hogy egy Mui Fa San Yang <o></o>
nevű szerzetes elmélkedett a kung fu edzésről és álmodozott a <o></o>
védekező mozdulatokról, amikor egy csavarodó sárkány <o></o>
mozgásával szembesült és ez inspirálta. A megálmodott stílusát <o></o>
You Kueng Moon-nak keresztelte és Yang apátja, Tit Yang Sum <o></o>
Si, fejlesztette tovább. Mindkét történet a honani shaolin <o></o>
templomba helyezi az eseményeket. Azóta a sárkány két külön <o></o>
stílussá vált, az északira(1565) és a délire(1680). (a déli <o></o>
stílus, amelyet eredetinek tartanak, honanból került délre, <o></o>
míg az északi északon fejlődött ki miután a templomot 1570-ben <o></o>
leégették). Mind a kettő templomon kívüli variációkból tevődik <o></o>
össze, de elveiket és egyes tanegységeiket a shaolin <o></o>
templomból hozták és utána alakították családi stílusokká <o></o>
őket. 1972-ben új, együttes erőfeszítések kezdődtek, hogy <o></o>
rendszerezzék a shaolin stílusokat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Módszerek és filozófia: A sárkány szükségszerűen egy <o></o>
belsőerős, chi fejlesztő módszer, de a kezdeti edzésekkor még <o></o>
jobban hasonlít egy kemény külső stílusra, mint egy finom, <o></o>
hüllőszerű mozgásrendszerre. A mozdulatok tanulásakor a tanuló <o></o>
erőből üt, erőből véd és odacsapja a lábát az állásváltásokkor <o></o>
azért, hogy megtanuljon a megfelelő pozícióba érkezni egy <o></o>
mozdulatsor befejezése után. Egy idő után ez az erőből dolgozó <o></o>
módszer háttérbe szorul, mivel a fizikailag megerősödött test <o></o>
már képes a megfelelő folyamatos mozgásra. Ha eljön az ideje, <o></o>
majd ez a hüllőszerű simaság rejti el a támadást, rendkívül <o></o>
megnehezítve ezzel a védekezést az ellenfél számára. Miután <o></o>
elsajátította, hogyan kell az áramlás tiszta fizikai látszatát <o></o>
kelteni, a tanuló bevezeti a mély sziszegő hang hallatását, a <o></o>
chi áramlás edzésére. A belégzés csendes, de a kilégzés <o></o>
direkt, megfeszített és kontrollált. A belégzés könnyebbé <o></o>
teszi a testet a levegőben végzett gyakorlatokhoz, míg a <o></o>
kilégzés minden technikába erőt irányít. A blokkolástól <o></o>
eltekint, ezeket elhárító kis ütésekkel helyettesíti. A kezdő <o></o>
és a haladó tanulóban kevés a közös vonás. A legmagasabb <o></o>
szinten az ellenfél saját magát fárasztja ki, mert az <o></o>
elkerülés válik a sárkány fő védekezésévé. A chi irányítása <o></o>
rendkívül fejlett és a kitérések mértéke komoly kontroll alatt <o></o>
áll. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Azokat a formákat, melyek erre a stílusra jellemzők, három <o></o>
kategóriába lehet sorolni<o></o>
komplikáltságuk szerint:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Alap:Középhaladó:Haladó:<o></o>
1. Tizenhat lyuk1. Híd érintése<o></o>
(bevezeti a ragadó kezet)1. Szilvavirág ütés<o></o>
2. Háromszor megkerülni a hidat2. A mérges kígyó<o></o>
mozgatja a nyelvét2. A szilvavirág<o></o>
ütés hét módja<o></o>
3. A vakmerő tigris <o></o>
átmászik a falon3. Hua King ökle <o></o>
4. A mester megmentése<o></o>
egy oldalról4. Álló öt-forma <o></o>
5. Egy kard és hegy5. Kereszt álló öt-forma <o></o>
6. Nyomás és ütés négy oldalról6. Forgás horoggal és <o></o>
ütéssel <o></o>
7. Sas karom7. Öt ló visszatér<o></o>
az istállóba tenyér <o></o>
8. Híd törése <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Minden formában arra tanítanak, hogy ´lovagolj a szelen´; ez a <o></o>
kifejezés annyit jelent, kövess inkább mint vezess. Ne nyílj <o></o>
ki mielőtt ellenfeled kinyílna. A daruval ellentétben, ami <o></o>
szintén a kitéréssel taktikázik, a sárkány elsősorban a <o></o>
felsőtest kicsavarodásával tér ki, kevés állásváltást <o></o>
alkalmazva. A daru gyakran elugrik, hogy az egész teste új <o></o>
pozícióba kerüljön. Mind a két stílus pontos, meridiánokon <o></o>
levő célpontokra támad erős ütésekkel támad, de a sárkány <o></o>
gyakran használ még tigrisszerű ütéseket, karmoló technikákat, <o></o>
kígyószerű állásváltásokat és leopárdra jellemző <o></o>
ütés-kiugrásos támadásokat is, hogy meggyengítse ellenfelét. <o></o>
Szintén gyakran alkalmaz alacsony söprő technikákat, de ezek <o></o>
nem egyedülállóak; bármely stílus idősebb tanulói <o></o>
használhatják ezeket a legyengített ellenféllel szemben.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Leopárd stílus (Bao quan)<o></o>
A leopárd a csontokat képviseli a kung fu-ban.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A leopárd déli stílusként alakult ki, de befolyásolta az <o></o>
északi Párduc módszer. Egy 'puha' alrendszer keretein belül <o></o>
alkották, melynek feladata a gyorsaság és erő fejlesztése <o></o>
volt, mivel ez a leggyorsabb mozgásokat tartalmazó rendszer a <o></o>
tigris családban. Egy nagynevű Choy Li Fut mester fejlesztette <o></o>
ki (Mot), és a tigrishez csatolta mivel a saját stílusától <o></o>
eltérő volt a struktúrája és a támadási stílusa.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ugyan a láncot és korbácsot is használja néha, de fő fegyvere <o></o>
a leopárd ököl. Ezt úgy formálják, hogy ütni, felszántani vagy <o></o>
zúzni tudjanak vele, a kézfej sérülése nélkül; az anatómiailag <o></o>
gyenge pontokat támadja. Gyakori célpont a borda. A kéz hátát <o></o>
gyakran használja töréshez, míg a két első előretolt ujjal a <o></o>
szem támadja.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az alábbi formákat mind megtaláljuk a leopárdban:<o></o>
1. Hó leopárd<o></o>
2. A leopárd hajnalban<o></o>
3. A leopárd kimutatja karmait<o></o>
4. Párduc<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az első a Tibeti Hó Leopárd rendszerből származik, ezt <o></o>
önkényesen csatolták a Leopárd stílushoz. A második tigris <o></o>
lábmunka és leopárd kéztechnikák keveréke. A Párduc a <o></o>
legmagasabb szintű forma, mely a leopárdra jellemző összes <o></o>
rúgást tartalmazza és a harmadik leopárd formát használja <o></o>
alapul.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Kígyó stílus (She quan)<o></o>
A kígyó a chi szimbóluma.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Nagyon kevés írott anyag áll rendelkezésünkre a kígyó <o></o>
stílusról, pedig ez alapító rendszere a tradicionális <o></o>
Shaolinnak és a családi stílusoknak is, ezen kívül beépültek <o></o>
egy sor szélsőséges iskolába is, mint például a Pa kua-ba és a <o></o>
Tai chi chuen-be. Valószínűleg azért fordítanak ilyen kevés <o></o>
figyelmet a stílusra, mert technikái igen elterjedtek a kínai <o></o>
rendszerek körében. A kígyó stílus elhelyezkedése a shaolin <o></o>
rendszerben jellemző középszerű természetére ( a tigris és a <o></o>
daru felett, de a sáska és a sárkány alatt). Az alatta lévő <o></o>
stílusoktól az különbözteti meg, hogy bevezeti a körkörös <o></o>
mozgást a támadásaiban és védekezéseiben. E mozgás megjelenése <o></o>
jelenti a magasabb szintű stílusba való átmenetet. A köröket a <o></o>
Taoizmusban megjelenő Yin-Yang jel dinamikájához lehet <o></o>
hasonlítani. A körkörös támadásokat (Yin) az egyenes vonalú <o></o>
ellentámadások (Yang) egészítik ki. Ugyanígy az egyenes <o></o>
támadásokat körkörössel lehet ellensúlyozni.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kígyók körültekintő ragadozók, melyek régóta foglalkoztatják <o></o>
az embereket. Változatos természetük és vadásztechnikáik a <o></o>
stílusban is nagy hangsúlyt kapnak. A nagyobb egyedek <o></o>
összeroppantják prédájukat, vagy megfojtják azt, míg egyesek <o></o>
méregfogaikkal vadásznak. Sok kicsi színes kígyónak halálos a <o></o>
mérge, és a korai kínai emberek azt hitték, hogy a harapás <o></o>
által okozott gyors és titokzatos halál valamiféle varázslat. <o></o>
Ebbe a stílusba többek között a vipera és a kobra hatásos <o></o>
technikáit olvasztották be.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kígyó stílust valószínűleg az első lejegyzett harcművészeti <o></o>
rendszerek között hozták létre. Az, hogy nagy hangsúlyt kap a <o></o>
gyenge, chi meridián menti pontok támadása arra utal, hogy már <o></o>
ismerték és kitapasztalták ezeket a meridiánokat és fontosabb <o></o>
akupresszúrás pontokat, hatásaikkal együtt. (Egyes szakértők <o></o>
azt mondják, hogy ezeket a meridiánokat a szúnyogcsípések <o></o>
segítségével térképezték fel. Ahol a leggyakrabban fordulnak <o></o>
elő ott található a meridián. A csípések így sokszor más <o></o>
helyen keltenek kellemetlen érzést, mint ahol vannak.)<o></o>
<o> </o>
A modern kígyó stílus valójában régi stílusok keveréke, melyek <o></o>
mára kihaltak, technikai változatossága azonban tükrözi mind a <o></o>
három régi rendszer jellemzőit: <o></o>
<o> </o>
A vipera megfélemlítő csapásokból állt, melyek képesek voltak <o></o>
komoly pszichológiai sérüléseket okozni, azzal, hogy <o></o>
vérveszteséget idéztek elő, de nem okoztak életveszélyes <o></o>
sérülést. Az ismertető jele a nyelvcsapás volt-két ujjal mért <o></o>
ütés, nagyrészt artériákra és vénákra. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A kobra, ezzel szemben, nem erőltette a jól felismerhető, <o></o>
mutatós technikákat, hanem nagyon komoly ütéseket mért az <o></o>
idegekre és akupresszúrás pontokra. Jellemző kéztartása a <o></o>
nyitott kéz volt, melynél a hüvelykujjat a tenyér alá <o></o>
hajtották a dinamikus feszültség megőrzése végett. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A piton ezeken kívül a leopárd öklöt is használta a pontos <o></o>
ütésekhez, és fogótechnikákat is tartalmazott. A <o></o>
kígyótechnikák két univerzális jellemzője, pontok támadása <o></o>
nyitott kézzel és a karok tekergő mozgása melyek elterelik a <o></o>
figyelmet a támadás vonaláról. Hasonló mozdulatok gyakran <o></o>
megfigyelhetők a Wing Chun-ban például a Bi Jee (3) formában, <o></o>
melyben a technikák nagy része kígyó eredetű.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kígyó legtöbb gyakorlója felegyenesedő, mobil állást <o></o>
alkalmaz, és sokkal ritkábban használja a lóállást, mint <o></o>
legtöbb más stílus. A mobil állás könnyíti a robbanásszerű <o></o>
támadásokat és ellépéseket. Ráadásul a kígyók nem szeretik az <o></o>
'adok-kapok' játékot és nincsenek 'fej nélküli' támadásaik. <o></o>
Gyors, váltakozó kezes ütésekkel felpörgetik az ellenfelet, <o></o>
majd oldalra lépnek, visszatámadnak és beviszik az ütéseket. <o></o>
Vannak stíluson belüli eltérések, például egy Fukienben <o></o>
alakult kisebb irányzat a többivel ellentétben alacsony <o></o>
lábsöpréseket is alkalmaz (ezáltal kivételt képez a szabály <o></o>
alól, mely szerint söprések csak az északi stílusokra <o></o>
jellemzők).<o></o>
<o> </o>
A ragaszkodás az ártalmatlannak tűnő állásokhoz és <o></o>
robbanásszerű támadásokhoz, tette a kígyót ilyen félrevezetően <o></o>
egyszerűnek tűnő stílussá. Gyakorlóit arra tanítják, hogy egy <o></o>
pihenő pozícióból ugorjon át támadásba; nincsenek felkészülő <o></o>
állások, sem fenyegető mozdulatok. Ha megtámadják, a kígyó <o></o>
elhajol lebukik úgy, mint bárki más egészen addig, amíg meg <o></o>
nem lát egy nyitott támadási felületet. Az ütések ekkor <o></o>
gyorsan repülnek egymást követően, ugyan azt a nyílást támadva <o></o>
újra és újra. Ha az ellenfél ezek közül akár csak egyet is <o></o>
kivéd, a kígyó célpontot vált és folytatja a támadást. A <o></o>
rúgások alacsonyak és pattannak, célterületük a sípcsont, a <o></o>
térd és a lábfej.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Daru stílus (He quan)<o></o>
A daru az inakat jelképezi.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Fekete daru<o></o>
<o> </o>
"A darutól kecsességet és önkontrollt tanulunk". Ez a shaolin <o></o>
stílusok közül a második; története egészen a Hau dinasztia <o></o>
koráig vezethető vissza. Egy orvos, Dr Hua To, az egészség <o></o>
feljavítására kifejlesztett egy gyakorlat sorozatot, mely <o></o>
állat mozdulatokat utánzott, köztük egy madár mozgását is.<o></o>
Ez az egyszerű gyakorlatsor mára a fekete daru stílussá nőtte <o></o>
ki magát. A shaolin daru innen merítette kéztechnikáit. <o></o>
Rövidtávú boksz stílus, amely főleg magas emberekhez illik. <o></o>
Lényege az, hogy tartalmaz szorításokat és dobásokat, de <o></o>
eltörölte a kacifántos formákat, hogy az átlag emberek és a <o></o>
hadseregben szolgálók is tanulhassák.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A történelem szerint mozdulatai három stílustól származnak: <o></o>
egy ősi madár stílustól, a tigris stílustól és a kígyótól <o></o>
(csak a testmozgás). A gyakorlatok a jellemet és a lelkesedést <o></o>
voltak hivatottak fejleszteni. A stílus örökölte, és átvette a <o></o>
gólyaállást, jóval mielőtt a Fehér daru bemutatkozott volna <o></o>
Kínában.<o></o>
A shaolin létrehozott egy stílust, mely immár 60%-ban fehér <o></o>
darut tartalmazott és ezt az új stílust 20 formába rendezték. <o></o>
1968-ra ezek száma 8-ra csökkent, és mára csak 4 maradt fenn. <o></o>
Ezek: a bevezető gyakorlatok, az egyensúly gyakorlatok, és a <o></o>
 fekete daru kombinált technikái.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A formák nevei:<o></o>
1. névtelen<o></o>
2. A daru elhagyja a mocsarat<o></o>
3. Szintetikus ökölforma<o></o>
4. Megóvni a négy angyalt<o></o>
<o> </o>
Fehér daru (Bai He quan)<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ez a stílus tibeti eredetű. A legendája egy öregemberről szól, <o></o>
aki naponta egy tó partján elmélkedett. Egy nap éppen egy <o></o>
gyönyörű fehér darut nézett, mikor az erdőből hirtelen egy <o></o>
gorilla rontott ki és a madár felé vágtatott. Az ember attól <o></o>
tartott, hogy a madárnak vége lesz amint a majom eléri, és <o></o>
igencsak elcsodálkozott amikor a daru könnyedén kitért a <o></o>
gorilla minden egyes támadása elől, sőt csőrével messziről <o></o>
le-lecsapott annak létfontosságú szerveire. Végül a támadó <o></o>
megunta a fájdalmas játékot és fejvesztve menekült vissza az <o></o>
erdőbe. Az öregember ettől fogva minden nap a daru <o></o>
cselekedetein meditált. Egy nap aztán, mikor két rabló támadt <o></o>
rá, ő gondolkodás nélkül legyőzte mind kettőt. Később <o></o>
átgondolta a küzdelem részleteit rájött, hogy ő csak a daru <o></o>
mozdulatait utánozta. Elhatározta, hogy megőrzi, és <o></o>
fejleszteni fogja újdonsült technikáit, melyekből később <o></o>
kialakult a fehér daru stílus. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A rendszer főbb jellemzői a széles, szárnycsapásszerű <o></o>
mozdulatok, magas rúgások és a 'daru csőre'. Ez utóbbi egy <o></o>
különleges kéztartás, melyet az ujjhegyek összeszorításával <o></o>
formálunk.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Igaz, a tradicionális változata meglehetősen előnytelen a <o></o>
modern életben, de az évezredeken át javított, módosított <o></o>
változata a legnagyobb, legkeresettebb iskolák egyike.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Filozófiájának elemzése: Ez a tibeti stílus valószínűleg a <o></o>
legrégebbi klasszikus stílus, a kígyón kívül, a Shaolin Chuen <o></o>
repertoárjában. Alapjába véve három iskolája létezik-a Hop <o></o>
Gar, a Mot Gar és a Pak Hok-de ezekben több a hasonlóság, mint <o></o>
a különbség. A sáskával ellentétben a daru egyenes úton jutott <o></o>
el ideáig lámai eredetétől, először Boddhidharmán, majd a <o></o>
Shaolin Templomon keresztül terjedt.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A darut általában belső stílusként szokták emlegetni, bár a <o></o>
kezdeti edzés fizikailag is rendkívül megerőltető. Rendkívül <o></o>
hatékony rendszer, és bár nehéz elsajátítani megerőltető <o></o>
követelményei miatt, egykor a császári testőrség is <o></o>
alkalmazta. Csak hat eredeti forma létezik, de a modern <o></o>
iskolák már számtalan variációt alkottak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Küzdelmi filozófiája: Ezeknek az állatoknak a morfológiája nem <o></o>
alkalmas arra, hogy egy helyben állva megküzdjenek a <o></o>
ragadozókkal és győzedelmeskedjenek fölöttük. Ezért alakult ki <o></o>
az a jellegzetes kitéréses harcmodor, amely során a daru <o></o>
kimozdítja testét az egyenes támadás vonalából. A szárnyak <o></o>
elsősorban a támadások kivédésére szolgálnak, de fegyverként <o></o>
is megállják helyüket, ha gyorsan kinyitja őket a daru, sőt a <o></o>
rajtuk lévő hosszú karmok is ideálisak az ellentámadásra.<o></o>
<o> </o>
E stílus gyakorlója két alap kéztechnikát alkalmaz: a `daru <o></o>
csőrét´, melyet úgy formálunk, hogy mind a négy ujjunkat a <o></o>
hüvelykujjunk hegyéhez szorítjuk; ezzel pontokra támadhatunk, <o></o>
és a `daru szárnyát´, ami egy ujjal szántó technika. A nap <o></o>
ököl is gyakori kéztartás, de főleg a kezdők körében. Mikor a <o></o>
daru kitér a támadás elől, a törzse kifordul, hogy gyorsabban, <o></o>
erősebben tudjon csapást mérni ellenfelére, ezáltal a <o></o>
legkisebb érintéssel is fájdalmat okoz. A lábtechnikák szintén <o></o>
a kitérést, az elmozdulást segítik elő. Arra kényszerítik az <o></o>
ellenfelet, hogy kemény munkával kövesse a darut, akinek így <o></o>
lehetősége nyílik kifárasztania támadóját a határozott <o></o>
ellentámadás megkezdése előtt.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A daru szárnycsapásos technikái--melyek fel és lesöpréseikhez <o></o>
az egész kart igénybe veszik-nemcsak a támadó kezét vagy lábát <o></o>
hivatottak kimozdítani, hanem az egész testét. Ha megfelelően <o></o>
hajtják végre ezeket a technikákat, akkor kibillentik az <o></o>
ellenfelet az egyensúlyából, így az önkéntelenül felfed néhány <o></o>
támadható felületet.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A védésekből fogások, dobások, lökések és feltartóztatások <o></o>
alakulhatnak ki, de direkt visszatámadás is. A Fehér daru <o></o>
gyakorlói gyakran élő pajzsként bánnak ellenfeleikkel több <o></o>
támadó esetén, de még ilyenkor sem vesznek fel huzamosabb <o></o>
időre szilárd állást, állandóan ugrálnak, és soha nem <o></o>
korlátozzák saját mozgásszabadságukat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A fehér daru lábmunkája legendás. A célterülete a fejtől <o></o>
egészen a lágyékig terjed. A lábfej alsó részével történő <o></o>
rúgások nagyon hatékonyak csakúgy, mint a szétzúzó taposások, <o></o>
melyeket rövidtávon nagy sebességgel hajtanak végre. A stílus <o></o>
filozófiájának része, hogy meg kell szerezni az irányítást az <o></o>
ellenfél felett, és csak a végső esetben bántani. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A stílus egy nagyrészt lakhatatlan tibeti és kínai régióban <o></o>
jött létre és innen terjedt tovább. A felkészítő edzés igaz, <o></o>
kíméletlen, a helyi lakosoknak nem volt olyan nehéz, mivel már <o></o>
hozzászoktak a körülményekhez; ők inkább arra törekedtek, hogy <o></o>
feleddzék izmaikat, mivel a hideg elleni vastag ruhákban nehéz <o></o>
volt mozogni. Itt a legkisebb összecsapás is komoly ügynek <o></o>
számított, mivel ha valaki eszméletét vesztette az a fagy <o></o>
áldozatává vált. A kitérések a csúszós talaj (jég), és a <o></o>
nagyméretű agresszorok miatt váltak fontossá. Az alacsony <o></o>
lábsöprések szintén jellemzőek a stílusra, mivel a földre vitt <o></o>
ellenfél csak nagyon nehezen tudtak felkelni (ruha, jég, <o></o>
szél). <o></o>
<o> </o>
Az oktatás filozófiája: A gyakorló formák a hosszú, laza <o></o>
mozdulatokat helyezik előtérbe, melyek maximalizálják a <o></o>
sebességet és chi áramlást. A végeredmény hármas hatás: <o></o>
Bármely beérkező erő teljes elkerülése, az ellenfél feletti <o></o>
hatalom megszerzése nagyobb sérülés nélkül, és a bénító vagy <o></o>
(ritkán) gyilkos pontok feletti teljes hatalom.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A stílus csak hat formát ismer el, de ezek közt van kemény, <o></o>
külső fizikumot fejlesztő, és puha, belső chi áramoltató forma <o></o>
is, ezért kitűnő fejlődési lehetőséget nyújt az egystílusos <o></o>
tanulóknak.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Formák:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kezdők a `Fei hok sao kuen´-nel, avagy a `Repülő daru <o></o>
kézzel´ kezdenek. Ez majdnem teljes egészében kondicionáló <o></o>
gyakorlat, mely rengeteg mély és hosszú lóállást tartalmaz, és <o></o>
sok 90°-os szögből a testre mért ütést. Itt nagyon fontos a <o></o>
pontosság.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az új gyakorló kezdhet a `Lau sing sao´ azaz a `Hulló csillag <o></o>
kéz´ formával is, amely az egy lábon állás gyakorlására és <o></o>
 gyors kézmozdulatokkal való koordinálására fekteti a <o></o>
hangsúlyt. A rúgások használata ugyan visszafogottabb, mint a <o></o>
Repülő daruban, de az egyensúly fejlesztésére nagyszerű <o></o>
gyakorlat.<o></o>
Mire a tanuló elsajátítja e két forma valamelyikét, egyet lép <o></o>
felfelé a ranglétrán, nevezetesen a vakságot szimbolizáló <o></o>
fekete csíkról a piros csík szintjére, mely a napkelte <o></o>
jelképe. Most már kezdődhet a hosszú távú rúgások pontosítása, <o></o>
és a kitérő lábmunka elsajátítása. Az `Öt forma´ gyakorlatsor <o></o>
megtanítja a test megfelelő elhelyezkedését a támadás <o></o>
kivárásáig, és az állásváltást, mely után váratlan helyről <o></o>
indítható az ellentámadás. Valójában ez felkészíti a tanulót a <o></o>
több ellenféllel való küzdelemre és a chi fejlesztés <o></o>
kezdetére. Ekkor sárga csík, a fényesség, tulajdonosa lesz.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A `Pamut tű´ gyakorlat egy puha forma, mely sok daru alapú <o></o>
irányzatban használatos (pl.: hung gar). Arra tervezték, hogy <o></o>
megeddze az összes belső szervet és fokozza a chi energia <o></o>
áramlását. Olyan erőteljes és energia dús, hogy terápiás <o></o>
értéke magasabb, mint a Tai chi chuannak. A tanulónak több <o></o>
évig is eltarthat, amíg ezt elsajátítja, és utána égszínkék <o></o>
csík a jutalma.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A `Lau hon sao´ vagyis a `Buddha őrző kéz´ egy újabb külső <o></o>
forma, de ez már a stílus összes manőverét magába foglalja, <o></o>
ezért jól képzet, jó kondícióban levő egyént követel. Egyes <o></o>
részleteit kezdők is tanulják, de csak ebben az időben válnak <o></o>
mestereivé. <o></o>
<o> </o>
Ezt a `Dow raw sao´ magyarul `Kés kéz és láb´ forma követi. Ez <o></o>
a legfejlettebb belsőerős gyakorlatsor, ezért három szakaszban <o></o>
tanulják: az alap gyorsküzdelmi módszert egy hosszú meditációs <o></o>
módszer követi, majd végezetül egy szupergyors kondicionáló <o></o>
módszer kap helyet. Befejezése után a tanulóból igazi mester <o></o>
válik, aki immár ezüst csíkot hordhat.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ezek a formák változatlanok mióta Dorawkitan megalkotta őket. <o></o>
Elemei sok más stílusban is felismerhetők. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A Fehér Daru Előrehaladása<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Más fontos stílusok<o></o>
<o> </o>
Shaolin Chung Hop Kuen<o></o>
Shaolin kombinációs kéztechnikák<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin Chung Hop Kuen ötvözi az északi és déli irányzat <o></o>
elemeit. Lábmunkája déli, kéztechnikái azonban északi <o></o>
eredetűek. <o></o>
Hét fő stílus elemeit használva fejlesztették ki:<o></o>
<o> </o>
Öt állat:<o></o>
1. Tigris<o></o>
2. Sárkány<o></o>
3. Északi daru<o></o>
4. Déli daru<o></o>
5. Pillangó<o></o>
Két ököl stílus:<o></o>
6. Lohan quan<o></o>
7. Choy li fut<o></o>
<o> </o>
A stílus gyakorlói először a Chung Hop Kuen nevű <o></o>
formagyakorlattal ismerkednek meg. Majd ennek összes <o></o>
technikáját párokba állva begyakorolják.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az 1999-es magyarországi világbajnokság előtt, Sifu felkérte <o></o>
Shi Xing Hong mestert a Song Shan templomból, hogy készítse <o></o>
fel csapatát északi formákból és technikákból is.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Az Északi Imádkozó Sáska stílus (Tong long quan)<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az imádkozó sáska kung fu (tong long chuan) viszonylag fiatal <o></o>
találmány a harcművészetek időmértéke szerint, hiszen csak a <o></o>
Ming dinasztia utolsó szakaszában fejlődött ki, Kína északi <o></o>
részén. A történet szerint egy Wang Lang nevű Ming patrióta <o></o>
fejlesztette ki 1600-as évek elején. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A shaolin szerzetesek híre egész Kínában elterjedt, ezért <o></o>
érthető, hogy a csodálók mellett megjelentek a kihívók is. <o></o>
Wang is ez utóbbiakhoz tartozott, ezért elhagyta shantungi <o></o>
otthonát és a honani shaolin templomhoz ment, hogy próbára <o></o>
tegye a szerzeteseket. A szerzetesek a legalacsonyabb rangú <o></o>
testvérüket állították ki ellene. Megküzdöttek, de a szerzetes <o></o>
gond nélkül legyőzte Wangot, pedig ő is jó harcosnak <o></o>
számított. A kihívó szégyenkezve elkullogott és bevette magát <o></o>
az erdőbe. Amint búslakodva sétált egyszer csak egy heves <o></o>
küzdelemre lett figyelmes egy sáska és egy kabóca között. A <o></o>
sáska ügyesen kitért nála jóval nagyobb ellenfele támadásai <o></o>
elől, majd oldalról csapott vissza villám gyorsan. Végül a <o></o>
sáska legyőzte a másik bogarat. Ez annyira megtetszett <o></o>
Wangnak, hogy elhatározta, magával viszi a sáskát és tanul <o></o>
tőle. Ezentúl az ő mozdulatait utánozva fog küzdeni. Sokáig <o></o>
figyelte a rovart, és alakítgatta, gyakorolta új technikáit, <o></o>
majd visszatért a templomhoz és újra kihívta a szerzetest. <o></o>
Ezúttal az új technikát alkalmazva harcolt, és sikerült <o></o>
legyőznie a fiatal papot. Azonban mikor egy mesterrel is <o></o>
megverekedett, vereséget szenvedett, ezért visszavonult az <o></o>
erdőbe és tovább tanulmányozta az állatát. Egészen addig <o></o>
gyakorolt, míg olyan gyors lett, és olyan átszellemülten <o></o>
tudott küzdeni, mint ha sáska lenne. Ekkor ismét visszatért a <o></o>
templomhoz, és ezúttal már a mestert is legyőzte.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A szerzetesek elismerték, hogy jobb náluk és megkérték, hogy <o></o>
maradjon egy ideig a templomban és tanítsa meg nekik a <o></o>
stílusát. Cserébe a papok összerakták a sáska lábmunkáját, <o></o>
amely egy másik stílusból, a fehér majomból származik. Így <o></o>
együtt alakították ki a félelmetes, de igen népszerű sáska <o></o>
stílust.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Jellemzői: minden északi ágazatára jellemző a `sáska horog´ <o></o>
kéztartás, amely a sáska karjának alakját utánozza. Ezt <o></o>
általában pontos támadásokra, és védésekre használják, de a <o></o>
haladó tanulók megtanulnak rázárni vele az ellenfél kezére, és <o></o>
megragadó vagy vezető technikákat alkalmazni (soha nem tartják <o></o>
hosszan fogva = ellenfél elveszti egyensúlyát). Gyakoriak még <o></o>
a kéztővel és könyökkel okozott izülettörések. <o></o>
<o> </o>
A legtisztább formában a honani shaolin templomban oktatják a <o></o>
sáskát (a templomon kívüli ágazatokban, formákban, az idő <o></o>
múlása és távolságok, valamint a újítások miatt különböző új <o></o>
technikák, sőt új jellemzők jöttek létre), mivel itt <o></o>
gyűjtöttek össze minden olyan anyagot ami elveszett volna az <o></o>
idők során (kint el is veszett). A formák száma korlátozott és <o></o>
nehézség szerinti sorrendbe vannak rakva:<o></o>
<o> </o>
1. Pattogó lépés9. Fehér gibbon ellopja a barackot<o></o>
2. Négyfelé futás, ütés lépés10. Szilvavirág ököl<o></o>
3. Keménység elkerülése11. Szilvavirág zuhanó ököl<o></o>
4. Tizennyolc ős12. Szilvavirág kéz<o></o>
5. Ütés és csapás13. Nagyon fontos ököl<o></o>
6. Lo Han tudomány14. Hat harmónia ököl<o></o>
7. Kis körkörös ököl15. Hét csillag ököl<o></o>
8. Fehér gibbon kijön a barlangból16. megszakító forma<o></o>
<o> </o>
A megszakító formát nemrég rakták össze a fizikai erő és <o></o>
kondíció növelésére.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Déli Imádkozó Sáska stílus (Tong long quan)<o></o>
<o> </o>
Titokzatos eredetű stílus, melyet állítólag a Hakka kínaiak <o></o>
fejlesztettek ki, mivel a többi Kwangsi tartománybeli népek <o></o>
kirekesztették őket és ezért nagy szükségük volt az <o></o>
önvédelemre. A stílus Lámai tanok elemeit tartalmazza, és <o></o>
szorosan kötődik a Yin/Yang filozófiához. Gyakorlói jól <o></o>
képzettek a Dim Mak-ban (nem feltűnő, halálos érintés <o></o>
technika) és a gyógyítási művészetekben. Két iskolája alakul <o></o>
ki, a Chen és a Chow, de ezek annyira hasonlóak, hogy még a <o></o>
módszerük neve is egyezik: Bambusz erdő.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A déli sáskában is használatos a `sáska horog´, de itt ezen <o></o>
kívül még rengeteg kéztartás (kivéve a zárt ököl) és technika <o></o>
létezik, melyek közül egyik sincs kiemelve. A sáska ököl is <o></o>
ezek közt található. Ez a leopárd ütés módosított változata, <o></o>
melynél az ütőerő egyetlen ujjon keresztül hat. Az állások <o></o>
mélyek és erősen a földhöz tapadnak. Sokszor látható a térd és <o></o>
a könyök használata, valamint az erőteljes, alacsony rúgások. <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Majom stílus (Yuan quan)<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az önálló stílust az 1800-as években hozta létre egy Kau Sze <o></o>
nevű mester, azonban ismert tény, hogy a majom játékos <o></o>
mozgásának utánzása már sokkal előbb megjelent a shaolinban.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kau Sze mester hagyományos taoista neveltetést kapott, amibe <o></o>
beletartozik a harcművészet oktatása is. Egy Pi Kua nevű, igen <o></o>
kemény külső stílust sajátított el, melyben a fő hangsúly a <o></o>
kézmunkán volt. A fiatal mester testőri és karaván kísérői <o></o>
munkákat vállalt el, melyek során gyakran hasznosítania <o></o>
 kellett a harci technikákat, melyeket gyermekkorától fogva <o></o>
tanult. Egy alkalommal, mikor egy kis faluban pihentek meg, <o></o>
észrevette, hogy egy katona rátámad egy öregemberre. Kau Sze <o></o>
nem nézhette tétlenül az erőszakot, az öreg segítségére <o></o>
sietett. A küzdelem során megölt egy katonát, ezért bujkálni <o></o>
kényszerült. Egy ideig a Keng családnál (shaolin kung fu-t <o></o>
gyakoroltak) talált menedéket, és a fiukat elkezdte tanítani <o></o>
az általa gyakorlott stílusra. Egy nap kimerészkedett az <o></o>
utcára, elfogták és nyolc év börtönre ítélték. A börtönben <o></o>
sajátos riasztórendszer működött, tudniillik majmokkal volt <o></o>
teli az udvar és ezek rikácsoltak valahányszor mozgást <o></o>
észleltek. Egy nap Kau Sze mester zajongásra lett figyelmes. <o></o>
Történt ugyanis, hogy egy kobra betévedt az udvarra és az <o></o>
egyik majomnak szembe kellett szállni vele. A küzdelem a majom <o></o>
győzelmével végződött. Ezen felbuzdulva a mester elkezdte <o></o>
figyelni a majmok egymás közti csatáit, és feldolgozni a <o></o>
látottakat. Kidolgozott egy stílust, melynek alapja a játékos <o></o>
mozgás, ezen kívül rendkívül fontos jellemzője egy nagyon <o></o>
tudatos harcmodor, mégpedig a defenzív és offenzív küzdelem <o></o>
folyamatos váltakozása. Jellemzőik alapján csoportosította a <o></o>
majmok technikáit. Ezek alapján öt csoportot alkotott:<o></o>
<o> </o>
1. Kőmajom<o></o>
2. Famajom<o></o>
3. Részegmajom<o></o>
4. Félrevezető majom<o></o>
5. Majom lábujjhegyen<o></o>
<o> </o>
Miután kiszabadult a börtönből, visszament a Keng családhoz <o></o>
megköszönni segítségüket. Egy időre ottmaradt a családfő <o></o>
kérésére és a fiukkal együtt kidolgozták az új stílust. Később <o></o>
a shaolin `befogadta´ a stílust, és a shaolin majom <o></o>
 technikákkal gazdagított stílus itt vált ismertté. A majom <o></o>
stílus alapja a játékos agresszivitás<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Részeg stílus (Zui quan)<o></o>
<o> </o>
Ez a stílus a Majomból alakult ki. Az előbb említett majmok a <o></o>
fákról lehullott rothadó gyümölcsöket ették, és ezektől az <o></o>
alkohol befolyása alá kerültek. A részeg stílus lényege, hogy <o></o>
a támadót megtévessze, a dülöngéléssel és folytonos <o></o>
egyensúlyvesztéssel azt az illúziót keltve, hogy részeg és nem <o></o>
ura a mozdulatainak. Az ellenféllel elhiteti, hogy könnyű <o></o>
dolga lesz a küzdelem során. A támadások elől eldülöngélve <o></o>
elesve védekezik, majd pontos és gyors ellentámadásba lendül, <o></o>
miután újra visszatér a körkörös részeges mozgáshoz. A részeg <o></o>
kung fu mestere mindig körmozgást végezve halad és védekezik. <o></o>
Jellegzetes kéztartásával (mely a képen látható) képzeletbeli <o></o>
poharat tart.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Tipikus részeg kéztartás<o></o>
<o> </o>
Egyéb shaolin stílusok: Szív és értelem boksz (Xinyi quan); <o></o>
Cölöp kung fu (Mei Hua); Hét csillag (Qi Xing); Felbukó kutya <o></o>
(Di tang quan); Átütő kar (Tong bi quan); Vas kő (Jin tou <o></o>
quan); Nagy árvíz ököl (Da hong quan); Aranyharang (Jin zhong <o></o>
shi); Kutya (Gou quan); <o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
Az öt stílus röviden összefoglalva:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A százhetven technikai elemet öt stílus foglalja magába: <o></o>
sárkány, tigris, leopárd, kígyó és daru. Pai azt tanította, <o></o>
hogy az ember öt lényeges dologból áll: 1. szellemből, 2. <o></o>
csontból, 3. erőből, 4. chiből, 5. inakból. Ezeket a lényeges <o></o>
dolgokat összhangba kell hozni, és hatásos egységgé kell <o></o>
egybeolvasztani. Ezen belül meg kell teremteni a keménynek és <o></o>
a lágynak, belsőnek és külsőnek, lényegesnek és lényegtelennek <o></o>
a szintézisét.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A sárkány stílus a szellem művelését képviseli. Erőre itt <o></o>
nincs szükség. A chi a köldöktájékra összpontosul, a test <o></o>
pedig könnyed és eleven marad. A vállak legyenek egyensúlyban, <o></o>
az öt központ (a szív, a két tenyér és a két láb) szimmetrikus <o></o>
kapcsolatban álljon egymással. A mozgás a levegőben úszó <o></o>
sárkányéhoz hasonlatos, ami minden irányba képes mozogni.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A tigris stílus a csontokra ható gyakorlást képviseli. Légy <o></o>
erős, és tartsd a vállaidat és törzsedet szilárdan. Engedd, <o></o>
hogy a tested emelkedjen és süllyedjen, amikor chi-d kering, <o></o>
és tartsd nyitva a szemeidet. Ez a mozgás hasonló a dühös <o></o>
tigriséhez, amikor a fák közül kiugrik.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A leopárd stílus az erőt képviseli. Bár a leopárd nem néz ki <o></o>
olyan félelmetesnek mint a tigris, nagyobb erőkifejtésre <o></o>
képes. Mivel szeret ugrani, a törzse és az alsó végtagjai <o></o>
erősebbek, mint a tigrisé. Hajlítsd be az ujjaidat. Hogy <o></o>
majdnem ökölbe legyenek szorítva, légy erős és mély <o></o>
lovaglóállásból süllyeszd és emeld a testedet.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A kígyó stílus a chi kimunkálását példázza. Végezz egy nyugodt <o></o>
és ritmikus ki és belégzést. A kígyó chi-je egész testét <o></o>
elárasztja úgy, hogy amikor valamihez hozzáér, puhának tűnik, <o></o>
ami nélkülözi az erőt. Valójában azonnali erőkifejtésre képes, <o></o>
úgy, mint a legerősebb ember. A régi mondás szerint: "A <o></o>
legjobb acélt, mint kötelet lehet a cölöp köré tekerni". Ez <o></o>
példázza ezt a stílust. Az egész test állandó mozgásban van, <o></o>
lágy, de mégis erős, hajlékony, de mégis szilárd. A két ujjat <o></o>
úgy használják, mint a kígyó nyelvét.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A daru stílus az inak gyakorlását mutatja be. Az inak a <o></o>
lábakból erednek, de a szellem áthatol a testen. A vállakat <o></o>
mindig lazán kell tartani, és a lábak, kezek harmóniájára <o></o>
ügyelni kell. Az akaratnak nyugodtnak kell lennie, a tudat <o></o>
pedig a távolba irányul.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Az öt stílus elsajátítása szívós kitartást és állhatatosságot <o></o>
kíván, de ha sikerült, a test erőssé, a végtagok gyorsakká, a <o></o>
tekintet élessé válik, és a bátorság is megnő.<o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin Kung-fu sílusai:<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin Kung-fu három fő részből áll: pusztakezes <o></o>
formagyakorlatok és küzdelem, fegyveres formagyakorlatok és <o></o>
küzdelem és belsőerő, azaz Chi-kung.<o></o>
<o> </o>
1. Fegyverhasználat A Shaolin szerzeteseinek meg kellett <o></o>
tanulni a 18 kínai alapfegyver (hosszú bot, háromrészes bot, <o></o>
lándzsa, egyenes kard, széles kard, lánckorbács stb.) <o></o>
használatát, de emellett különleges fegyvereik is voltak (Da <o></o>
Mo botja, vasfurulya, acélvázas legyező stb.). A szerzetesek <o></o>
rendkívül jól ki tudták használni a természet adta <o></o>
lehetőségeket, így akár egy fapaddal is mesteri szinten meg <o></o>
tudták védeni magukat. Egy régi mondás szerint "A Shaolin <o></o>
legjobb fegyvere a mi éppen a keze ügyébe kerül."<o></o>
<o> </o>
2. Pusztakezes formagyakorlatok és küzdelem A Shaolin templom <o></o>
első gyakorlatának a "18 Lo Han kéz" (Söpa Lohan su) nev&ucirc; <o></o>
formagyakorlatot tartják. Egyesek szerint ez még egészen <o></o>
Bodhidharmáig vezethető vissza, mások szerint azonban egy <o></o>
Senhszi tartományból származó bűnöző, Csiu Jüe hozta létre, <o></o>
aki saját technikáit ötvözte a templomban tanult módszerekkel. <o></o>
Ez a stílus több változatban ugyan, de ma is létezik.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A templom második stílusaként számon tartott "Fekete Daru" <o></o>
gyökerei egészen a Han-dinasztia idején élt Hua To-hoz <o></o>
vezethetők vissza. Ez az orvos kifejlesztett egy olyan <o></o>
gyakorlatsort az egészség megőrzésére, melyben állatok <o></o>
mozdulatait kellett utánozni. Az állatok között megtalálható <o></o>
volt egy madár is. Akkor a gyakorlat neve az "Öt Állat Játéka" <o></o>
volt; az állatok tigris, szarvas, medve, méh, madár. A Fekete <o></o>
Daru mai formájában adja a Shaolin daru kézzel végrehajtott <o></o>
formagyakorlatait, és mint közelharc jellegű technika <o></o>
magas harcosok számára előnyös.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Kialakulását tekintve talán a Tigris stílus (Hu Quan) <o></o>
nevezhető a legkönyörtelenebbnek. Egy tigris mozgását nem <o></o>
lehetett egy szalmaszállal piszkálva megfigyelni, mint egy <o></o>
sáskát, vagy egy tópartról elmélkedve nézni, mint a darut. Ezt <o></o>
a "fanatikus" szerzetesek a következőképpen oldották meg: <o></o>
Tízen elmentek az erdőbe, és kerestek egy tigrist. Kilenc <o></o>
szerzetes kilenc oldalról rajztáblával a kezében <o></o>
elhelyezkedett a tigris körül, egy pedig puszta kézzel <o></o>
megtámadta a 4-500 kg-os állatot. Ezekben a küzdelmekben, <o></o>
kevés kivételtől eltekintve, általában a tigris győzött. A <o></o>
Shaolin pap feláldozta életét, hogy társai megörökítsék a <o></o>
tigris mozgását, és a templomba visszatérve kidolgozhassanak <o></o>
egy agresszív, támadásra összpontosító stílust, a "Tigris <o></o>
Ököl" stílusát.<o></o>
<o> </o>
Talán a legmisztikusabb a "Fekete Sárkány Ököl" (Hei Long <o></o>
Quan) stílusa. A mitikus sárkányt úgy képzelik el, mint valami <o></o>
kígyóhoz hasonló szárnyas lényt. A kínai sárkány a földet és <o></o>
vizet jelképezi. A Mennyei Birodalom korában a császári család <o></o>
jelképe volt, és a "Menny fiát" gyakran "Sárkány király" (Lung <o></o>
Wang) néven is említették. A Shaolin kolostor Chan buddhistái <o></o>
úgy vélik, hogy ez a jót ígérő termtmény kozmikus <o></o>
megtestesítője, amely jelenti a megvilágosodott igazság <o></o>
pillanatnyi, múló vízióját, amelyet végül és pillanatra a Chan <o></o>
mester észrevesz. Ez a büszke védőistenség lett a Shaolin <o></o>
templomi bokszolás öt nagyobb ágazata közül az egyik <o></o>
szimbólum. Wu Mui a Shaolin szerzetesnője, aki a sárkány <o></o>
stílus kidolgozója, egyike volt a templom utolsó tagjainak, <o></o>
mikor először gyújtották fel, és pusztították el 1570-ben. A <o></o>
sárkány önvédelmi stílus később északi és déli rendszerre <o></o>
szakadt.<o></o>
<o> </o>
A Shaolin templomban az oktatás csúcsának az "Imádkozó sáska" <o></o>
(Tang Lang Quan) stílus számít. Ezt csak a legkiválóbb <o></o>
tanítványoknak tanították meg, és ez így van ma is. <o></o>
Általánosan elfogadott, hogy a stílus alapítója egy Wang Lang <o></o>
nevű mester volt 1600 körül. Wang elhagyta szülőföldjét, <o></o>
Shantung tartományt, hogy csiszolja Kung-fu tudását a Shaolin <o></o>
templomban. a templomban tartózkodása során, miközben folyton <o></o>
elégedetlenkedett saját tudásával, véletlenül szemtanúja volt <o></o>
egy imádkozó sáska és egy kabóca küzdelmének, amely a sáska <o></o>
győzelmét hozta. Wang azonnal magával vitte a rovart, és <o></o>
elkezdte tanulmányozni. Munkája során egybeforrasztotta a <o></o>
sáska mozgáskultúráját korábban megszerzett tudásával, mindezt <o></o>
ötvözte a majomstílus lábtechnikájával, megalapítva ezzel az <o></o>
északi Imádkozó Sáska stílust. Wang óriási hírnevet szerzett <o></o>
új stílusában elért sikerei miatt, és nemsokára legyőzhetetlen <o></o>
harcosként tartották számon. Később tanítványai közül néhányan <o></o>
jelezték, hogy némi változtatást vezettek be az eredeti <o></o>
stílusban. Wang utasította őket, hogy szerezzenek be egy saját <o></o>
sáskát, és stílusukat ezen állatok sajátosságairól nevezzék <o></o>
el. Az idők folyamán a következő iskolák jöttek létre: Hét <o></o>
Csillag, Szilvafa Virága, Jelzés nélküli, Jádeköves Gyűrű, <o></o>
Ying Yang. Minden északi Imádkozó Sáska iskola közös jegye a <o></o>
sáskahorog használata, azaz a kéz és a kézfej oly módon való <o></o>
tartása, hogy az egy sáska ízeltláb végződéséhez hasonlítson, <o></o>
és amely egyaránt használható támadásra és védekezésre. A <o></o>
stílus gyakorlottabb alkalmazói megtanultak segítségükkel <o></o>
ráakaszkodni ellenfelükre, hogy átvehessék a kezdeményezést. A <o></o>
sáska továbbá szereti az izületeket - főleg a könyököt - <o></o>
roncsolni támadásaival. Eredeti formájában az északi Imádkozó <o></o>
Sáska stílus, ahogy azt a Shaolin kolostorban tanították, <o></o>
tartalmazza az összes úgynevezett "családi stílust", melyeket <o></o>
a templomon kívül oktattak, kiegészítve a Chi gyakorlatsorral. <o></o>
Az Imádkozó Sáska stílus a mai napig a legkeményebb, <o></o>
legfélelmetesebb Shaolin Kung-fu stílus. A kínai hadsereg <o></o>
napjainkban is alkalmazza a Sáska templom harcos szerzeteseit <o></o>
egy-egy nehezebb akciója során.<o></o>
<o> </o>
3. Qi-Gong A Shaolin papok legyőzhetetlensége nemcsak <o></o>
tökéletes Kung-fu stílusuknak, és a rengeteg edzésnek <o></o>
köszönhető, hanem annak is, hogy a harcművészetek közül, csak <o></o>
a Shaolin templomban foglalkoznak a harcos szerzetesek ilyen <o></o>
mélyen a buddhizmus tanaival. Ez akkora lelki békét, <o></o>
megnyugvást ad nekik, ami valóban legyőzhetetlenné teszi őket. <o></o>
Emellett ők művelik ki legtökéletesebben belső energiájukat, a <o></o>
Qi-t. Legendák keringenek azokról a szerzetesekről, akik úgy <o></o>
futnak, hogy nem hagynak lábnyomot, sétálnak a falon, <o></o>
felakasztják magukat egy kötélre, és sértetlenek maradnak, <o></o>
autó halad át testükön, torkukkal kardot, lándzsát hajlítanak <o></o>
meg, vagy éppen lebegnek. Ezek a képességek tették a Shaolin <o></o>
harcos szerzeteseket világhírűvé és legyőzhetetlenné, mind a <o></o>
múltban, mind napjainkban. 





Ugyan nem "küzdősport",de belefér.A rengeteg rohadt kis sárgaságért elnézést,fogalmam sincs,mit keresnek itt...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 25)

*Natura Parc Show: K-1 gála július 30-án Romániában*
*2010. 07. 24. 22.03*
<RIGHT> 
*Szabó István július 30-án a romániai Brasov városában megrendezésre kerülő gálán védheti meg Európa-bajnoki címét.*
A gálán K-1, MMA, Kick-box és Thai-box superfightokat rendeznek.


*Junior birkózó-világbajnokság - Tóth Rafael ötödik*
*2010. 07. 24. 21.24* 


<RIGHT> 



*


A 96 kg-os Tóth Rafael az ötödik helyen végzett szombaton a szabadfogásúak között a Budapesten zajló junior birkózó-világbajnokságon. A bronzmérkőzésen a török Fatih Yasarlitól kapott ki.
*​*
*A hazaiak ezzel továbbra is érem nélkül állnak.
A szövetség honlapja szerint az első menetben a junior Eb-harmadik török gyorsan 3 pontos előnyre tett szert. Ezután még ki is lökte Tóthot a körből, így már 4-0 volt a riválisnak, és ez maradt a menet végéig. Alig telt el pár másodperc a második két percből, amikor Tóth megint alulra került, ismét vezetett Yasarli. Tóth próbálkozott még, de nem talált fogást ellenfelén. 
Az 50 kg-osok között Molnár Róbert a 19., a 60 kg-ban Krasznai Máté a 20., míg 74 kg-ban Györgyi Péter a 20. lett. 
A vasárnapig tartó junior vb-n 65 ország legjobb 20 éven aluli versenyzői csapnak össze egymással a Syma Csarnokban.




*Törölték a Klicsko-Povetkin meccset - jön a "Nigériai Rémálom"*










*Szeptember 11-én, Frankfurtban mégsem kerül megrendezésre a Vlagyimir Klicsko – Alexander Povetkin összecsapás. Az ukrán WBO/IBF nehézsúlyú világbajnok így minden bizonnyal a másodvirágzását élő nigériai Samuel Peter ellen visszavágózik.*
Az oroszok olimpiai bajnoka, *Alexander Povetkin (19 győzelem – 0 vereség) *egy kemény, négy nehézsúlyú klasszist felvonultató „mini-torna” megnyerésével lett az IBF hivatalos kihívója, ám a bajnoki küzdelem csak nem akar összejönni. A Klicsko-Povetkin összecsapást 2008. végén kellett volna nyélbe ütni, de az orosz bunyós bokasérülése mindezt megakadályozta. A szeptember 11-i küzdelem elmaradása érdekes história. 

Mint arról korábban beszámoltunk, Povetkin betegségre hivatkozva nem jelent meg a mérkőzés hivatalos sajtótájékoztatóján, amit a bunyós stábja orvosi dokumentumokkal is igyekezett alátámasztani. Ám a Klicsko-csapatot mindez nem nyugtatta meg, és hivatalos kérelmet nyújtottak be a meccset elrendelő IBF szövetséghez, amiben kérték a küzdelem törlését. 




Az IBF közleménye szerint Povetkinnek részt kellett volna venni a mérkőzés promótálásában, mivel egy nehézsúlyú vb-meccs sikeres megrendezéséhez mindkét félnek – a maga módján - hozzá kell járulnia. Ehhez még hozzá kell venni azt a tényt, miszerint Povetkinnek a sajtótájékoztató előtt alá kellett volna írnia a szerződését, amely végül semmilyen formában nem történt meg, így az IBF nem csak elhalasztotta a kötelező címvédést, de meg is fosztotta a kihívói jogától az orosz bokszolót. Sőt, minden bizonnyal a ranglistáról is egy időre eltűnik Povetkin neve. 

Az ügy hátterében állítólag a Povetkin-csapaton belüli ellentétek állnak, melyekkel a K2 Promotions is valószínűleg tisztában volt. Tudni kell, hogy a Klicsko elleni összecsapást a *Sauerland Event* erőltette, míg a bokszoló személyes menedzsere, valamint a világhírű* Teddy Atlas* mester legalább egy évvel későbbi időpontban szerették volna Povetkint ilyen szinten megmérettetni. 

Minden bizonnyal Klicskóék is azért sarkalták lépésre a világszövetséget, nehogy az utolsó pillanatban ellenfél nélkül maradjanak – ami az ő szempontjukból több mint érthető! 

*Vlagyimir Klicsko (54 győzelem – 3 vereség)* így a ranglistán legmagasabban rangsorolt, és a mérkőzést vállaló ellenféllel köteles megküzdeni elrendelt címvédés keretén belül. Nem meglepetés, hogy ez a bokszoló a nigériai *Samuel Peter (34 győzelem – 3 vereség)*, aki márciusban egyébként is kvalifikálta magát az IBF-nél vb-címmeccsre. Hivatalos bejelentés még nincs, ám minden külföldi szaklap tényként ír az összecsapásról. ​<CENTER>



</CENTER>
A Klicsko-Peter párharc visszavágó is egyben, hiszen a két bunyós 2005. szeptember 24-én egyszer már megküzdött egymással. Akkor az ukrán egyhangú pontozással nyert, de azt sem szabad elhallgatni, miszerint Klicskóra háromszor is számolt a ringbíró. És Vlagyimir azóta nem volt padlón! 

A még mindig csak 29 éves Samuel Peter volt már világelső, méghozzá a WBC szövetségnél, ráadásul éppen Vlagyimir bátyja, *Vitalij Klicsko* detronizálta őt. Mindez még 2008. végén történt. Peternek ekkortájt már nem ment annyira a boksz, mint 2005-ben, súlya is 115 kg fölé kúszott, így 2009. márciusában Eddie Chambers is legyőzte pontozással. Ezt követően a nigériai átszerződött a *Top Rank* nevű vállalkozáshoz, ahol úgymond „gatyába rázták”, megszabadították a számottevő súlyfeleslegétől – s azóta 4 idő előtti győzelemmel bizonyította, hogy nem csak visszatért, de ismét komolyan kell számolni vele. 

Ha a Klicsko-Peter visszavágó fele annyi izgalmat hoz, mint 2005-ben, akkor már mindenki elégedett lesz a küzdelmet követően!



*Küzdősportok Világjátéka: 13 magyar versenyző készül*










*Kizárólag a világ élvonalába tartozó versenyzők vehetnek részt a Küzdősportok Világjátékán. Az augusztus 28. és szeptember 4. között rendezendő pekingi viadalra 13 magyar sportoló kapott meghívást, köztük a tajvani Világjátékokon aranyérmet szerzett karatésunk, S. Kovács Ádám.*
- Az a célunk, hogy a sportágak a világ érdeklődésének középpontjába kerüljenek, ennek érdekében versenyeznek együtt négy olimpiai és kilenc nem olimpiai sportág legjobbjai – hangsúlyozta Dr. Leyrer Richárd, a Nemzeti Sportszövetség alelnöke, aki a verseny egyik megálmodója. – Az elmúlt két év világ- és kontinenselsői meghívást kapnak erre a versenyre, sportáganként összesen 120 sportoló küzdhet meg az elsőségért. Külön öröm számunkra, hogy az induló országok közül mi vehetünk részt a legnagyobb küldöttséggel a Küzdősportok Világjátékán. Nagyon boldog vagyok, hogy hamarosan valóra válhat a közös álmunk, melyhez több magyar sportvezető nyújtott segítséget. Kapcsolatai révén Dr. Aján Tamás és Dr. Schmitt Pál is jó néhány olimpiai ikont állított az ügyünk mellé. Úgy érezzük, hogy mindenki igyekszik segíteni a magyar csapat minél jobb szereplését, a Hummel jóvoltából például egységes lesz a magyar csapat megjelenése, és a tajvani Világjátékokon is kiderült, hogy mennyit jelent mindez a sportolóknak.

*Magyar indulók:* S. Kovács Ádám (karate), Dubi Sándor (kendo), Görbics Gábor, Veres Richárd, Szendrei Barbara, Jároszkievicz Krisztián, Mórádi Zsolt, Imre Tamás, Gömbös László (kick-box), Kálló Györgyi (szumó), Bányai Evelin, Hollósi Csaba, Máthé András (FILA-grapping és pankráció).
A résztvevő sportágak: aikido (IAF), birkózás (FILA), judo (IJF), ju-jitsu (JJIF), karate (WKF), kendo (FIK), kick-boksz (WAKO), muaythai (IFMA), ökölvívás (AIBA), sambo (FIAS), sumo (IFS), taekwondo (WTF), wushu (IWUF).
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 26)

*Dr. Csábi Bettina: az üzleti élet más világ, mint a ring*
2010. 07. 09. 02.18


<RIGHT> 






*Az egykori profi boksz világbajnok, Dr. Csábi Bettina a szorító után az üzleti életben találta meg a kihívást, tapasztalatait felhasználva életmód- és táplálkozási tanácsokkal szeretné megkönnyíteni az arra fogékony emberek mindennapjait. *

A bajnoknő honlapunkon futó rovatában életmód- és étkezési tanácsokkal, remek receptekkel áll olvasóink



rendelkezésére. 
- Örömmel vettem Ezüstszegi József tulajdonos felkérését, hogy az xlsport.hu oldalon indítsunk egy ilyen rovatot – mondta Dr. Csábi Bettina. – Nem csak azért vállaltam, mert kedvelem Józsefet, de az is sokat számított, hogy a portálon rengeteg küzdősportokkal kapcsolatos hír jelenik meg. 
A profi boksz karrierjét veretlenül befejező bajnoknő két gyermek édesanyjaként is bombaformában van, versenysúlya, edzettségi állapota alapján akár a szorítóba is visszatérhetne. Ilyen lépést azonban már nem tervez, három éve ikrei, Száva és Kamilla töltik ki az életét. 
- Köszönöm, jól vannak a lányok – válaszolt Bettina, amikor az apróságok hogylétéről érdeklődtünk. – Élvezték a bölcsődét, de nem csak azért, mert anyukám volt a gondozónőjük. Imádják a közösséget, bízom benne, hogy az óvodában is így lesz, mindenesetre már nagyon várják. Főállású édesanyaként eddig csak a gyermekeimmel kellett foglalkoznom, ez nagy öröm számomra, hiszen a világ legjobb dolga az anyaság!
Bettina számára beindult a verkli, szembe kell néznie az üzleti élet kihívásaival. Nem téved ismeretlen terepre, már versenyzőként is az egészséges életmódot és a helyes táplálkozást népszerűsítő területeken tevékenykedett, dolgozott



marketingigazgatóként és más munkakörökben is. A szakemberek tanácsait felhasználva, az általa kidolgozott diétát szeretné megismertetni a nagyközönséggel. Sportolóként tudja, a koplalás nem megoldás, és az egészséges életmódhoz a megfelelő testmozgás is nélkülözhetetlen. 
- Diétánkkal januárban jöttünk ki a piacra, jól haladunk a népszerűsítésével, már az ország kétharmadán jelen vagyunk – mondta a Bokszhercegnő. – Szénhidrátcsökkentett termékcsaládunkkal, céltudatosan szabályozott étrendünkkel, életmódváltási tanácsainkkal minél több embernek szeretnénk irányt mutatni. Nem csak a hölgyek felé nyitunk, úgy hiszem, szénhidrátcsökkentett termékeink nagy segítséget jelenthetnek a cukorbetegeknek is, nyugodtan fogyaszthatják, belefér a számukra előírt napi szénhidrát mennyiségbe. Az élelmiszermérnökök által kialakított lisztkeverékünk teljes értékű fehérjeforrás, így a sportolók is bátran felvehetik étrendjükbe, nem kell félniük a plusz kilóktól. Versenyzőként én is odafigyeltem az egészséges táplálkozásra, a sportban csak legális eszközöket használtam, a táplálék az a plusz, amivel növelni lehet a teljesítményt. Termékeinkkel azokat célozzuk meg, akik fogyni szeretnének, odafigyelnek az egészségükre. 
Bettina kitűnő receptek is kínál, tisztában van vele, az étkezés egy fő örömforrás, az ízek élvezete nem elhanyagolhat



ó. Nem mostanában kezdte a főzőcskét, ha ideje engedte, sportolóként is szívesen állt a tűzhely mellé. Meggyőződéssel vallja, az ételeknek nem csak egészségeseknek, de finomaknak is kell lenniük, lisztkeverékük tökéletesen kiváltja a hagyományos lisztet, így megmarad az élvezeti érték.
A jogi diplomával is rendelkező csinos bajnoknőt a szorítóban nem csak kemény ütései jellemezték, mindig a fair play szellemében küzdött. Az üzleti életben azonban már szerzett keserű tapasztalatokat, rá kellett döbbennie, nem mindig a korrektség dominál. 
- Ha megbízom valakiben, ugyanezt elvárom tőle is – utalt életfilozófiájára Csábi Bettina. – Én mindig a jót feltételezem, de ez nem mindig jön be, most már óvatosabb vagyok. Kicsit felvértezett az elmúl időszak, ki kellett lépnem a sportolóként megszokott védőburokból, megtapasztaltam, az üzleti élet más világ, mint a ring. 
A kétgyermekes anyuka utoljára egy orosházi küzdősportgálán vett részt, már nem versenyzőként, Cséffalvay Péter menedzser és Csötönyi Sándor MÖSZ-elnök egy aranyszínű bokszkesztyűvel ismerte el világraszóló eredményeit, s búcsúztatta a ringtől. 




- A gyerekek miatt nincs időm boksz és más küzdősportesemények látogatására, ám a testmozgást nem hanyagolom el – jár elől jó példával az egykori klasszis. – Szakítok időt a mozgásra, a kutyánkkal egyórás hajnali futással kezdjü



k a napot. Nem csak fizikailag jó a reggeli tréning, de a fejem is kitisztul. Heti három alaklommal alakformáló edzést is tartok, a gyakorlások a thai-boksz és a boksz elemeire épülnek. Nincs zsák, nincs partner, de aki tisztességgel elvégzi a feladatokat, az az árnyékolásban is kellően elfárad. 
A londoni olimpia programjába a női ökölvívás is bekerült, a szebbik nem képviselői három súlycsoportban versengenek majd az érmekért. Ha Bettina maradt volna amatőr, s még aktív lenne, fix medálesélyesként utazhatna az angol fővárosba. 
*- Nagyon tisztelem az olimpiai eszmét, a játékokon elért eredményeket, de nincs hiányérzetem – jelentette ki. – Akkor lenne, ha a profi pályafutásomat nem veretlenül fejeztem volna be, nem szereztem volna világbajnoki öveket. Azt hiszem, a sportkarrierem úgy kerek, ahogy van! *​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 27)

*Női ökölvívás: tizenegy magyar indul Keszthelyen*
2010. 07. 26. 12.57


<RIGHT> 






*Tizenegy magyar sportoló lép szorítóba az 5. európai uniós női ökölvívó-bajnokságon, amelyet Keszthelyen rendeznek meg augusztus 3. és 8. között.*

Mivel a női ökölvívás - három súlycsoportban (51, 60 és 75 kg) - 2012-ben először szerepel az olimpiai repertoárban, az eseményt a megszokottnál jóval nagyobb érdeklődés övezi - hangzott el a viadal hétfői sajtótájékoztatóján.

Az uniós megméretésen összesen 118 bokszoló vesz majd részt, s a 11 magyar induló között ott lesz a kétszeres világ- és háromszoros Európa-bajnok Kovács Mária.

*"A női ökölvívás kinőtte a gyerekcipőjét" - nyilatkozta Kovács László szövetségi kapitány. "Nem szeretnénk bénító terhet helyezni a lányok vállára, de reméljük, hogy a hazai környezet erőt ad, s bízunk az érmekben."*

Az eddigi sportági EU-bajnokságokon összesen tíz magyar női bokszoló szerepelt, s közülük hatan 12 érmet nyertek.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 28)

*Vb-érmekért a judo őshazájában*​ 


*<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2010. július 28. szerda 00:00​*​

​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Noha még csak most hirdették ki a</B>

szeptemberi tokiói vb magyar in-
dulóinak névsorát, máris érzékeny
veszteség érte a férfi válogatottat.


Az idén a nehézsúlyban több érmet – köztük Eb-ezüstöt – nyerő, korábbi U23-as Európa-bajnok Bor Barna súlyos keresztszalag-sérülése miatt már biztos, hogy nem lehet ott a sportág őshazájában.
​




​​​

​
Bor Barna (fehérben) sérülés miatt nem indulhat Tokióban​

​
​A szakágvezetők szerint a többiek két-három érmet és több helyezést is szerezhetnek a 2012-es olimpiai kvalifikációs sorozat egyik legfontosabb versenyén.

Amikor a nemzetközi szövetség kimondta, hogy egy országból a legnagyobb versenyeken – az olimpiát kivéve – két versenyző is indulhat, már lehetett tudni, hogy a legújabb magyar sikersportág népes küldöttséggel képviseli magát a szeptemberben rendezendő tokiói világbajnokságon.

A szakágvezetők megtették javaslatukat, így az eredeti elképzelések szerint tizenhét sportolónk vett volna részt az egyik legfontosabb olimpiai kvalifikációs versenyen. Ám a sors, illetve egy súlyos sérülés közbeszólt.

*„Bor Barna, aki az idén szinte minden versenyen dobogóra állhatott, a moszkvai edzőtáborban súlyos térdszalag-sérülést szenvedett és Béres doktor már meg is műtötte. Barna legkorábban félév múlva edzhet teljes erőbedobással, így az egyik fő reménységünk máris kiesett a csapatból”* – árulta el a Népszavának Bíró Tamás, a férfiak szakágvezetője.

Persze, maradt még akár a végső győzelemre is esélyes versenyzőnk. A szakember szerint így is legalább két érem, illetve pontszerző hely megszerzése benne van a csapatban, elsősorban a két Ungvári-testvér – Miklós és Attila –, valamint a hatvan kilós Burján László vagy a korábbi Európa-bajnok Hadfi Dániel (100 kg) érhet oda a végelszámolásnál.

*„A két Ungvári annak ellenére érmes lehet, hogy a legsűrűbb súlycsoportban versenyeznek és az új rendszer alapján, hogy két versenyző indulhat egy országból, még az is előfordulhat, kilencven-száz induló is lesz ezekben a kategóriákban”* – folytatta Bíró.

A tizenhat magyar indulóból akár tizenöt is lehet, ha Béres doktor végül nem engedi indulni a hölgyek 48 kilós éremesély versenyzőjét, a tavasszal szintén térdszalag-szakadást szenvedő Csernoviczki Évát.

A női szakágvezető, Éva édesapja szerint a gyengébbik nem képviselőiben is benne van legalább két érem és egy pontszerző hely.

* „Az Európa-bajnokságon aranyérmes Mészáros Anett és Joó Abigél, valamint a szintén dobogós Karakas Hedvig Tokióban is odaérhet és ha Béres doktor Évit engedi indulni, akkor ő is pontot szerezhet.*

*Az ötvenkét és a hatvanhárom kilóban Maros Barbara és Szabó Franciska a junior világversenyekre fókuszál idén, pedig már mindketten szereztek pontokat a felnőtt világkupás viadalokon”* – jelentette ki Csernoviczki Csaba.

A szövetségi kapitány egyébként két érem és két pontszerző hely megszerzésével már elégedett lenne.

*„Remélem, Tokióban mindenkinek egyformán csúszik majd a tatami” – utalt az utóbbi időszak néha furcsa bírói ítéleteire.*
Ha belegondolunk, hogy a bécsi Európa-bajnokság előtt a két szakágvezető két-három éremben reménykedett, ugyanúgy, mint most... Aztán hét lett belőle.

Ugyanúgy, mint majd Tokióban?




​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></B>​ 

*Női boksz: Olaszországban jártunk*
2010. 07. 27. 18.41​ 

<RIGHT>


​ 

*A Boxe Piovese Club 25 éves fennállásának megünneplésére rendeztek 2 napos versenyt az Észak-Olaszországi Piove di Sacco-ban. A klub, és edzője Gino Freo nagyszerű eredményeket értek el a negyedszázad alatt. Legnagyobb sikerük Paolo Vidoz Sydney-ben szerzett olimpiai bronzérme, ez mellett még 2 EB arany, 1 Uniós Bajnoki arany és 23 olasz bajnoki cím szerepel a dicsőségtáblán.*​ 
Szombaton a férfiak csaptak össze Kassa csapatával, ahol a 10 meccses torna végeredménye 19:1 lett a házigazdák javára. Vasárnap a magyar lányokra várt a főtéren felállított ring, és az Észak-Olaszországi csapatok versenyzőiből összeállított olasz csapat. Az este 19 órakor kezdődő mérkőzéseket kb 300 ember nézte végig a téren a kávézók asztalai mellett, és a téren lerakott székekről. A helyszínen nézte végig a küzdelmeket Francesco Damiani is, a 80-as évek legendás nehézsúlyú bokszolója, a jelenlegi szövetségi kapitány. Damiani a mérkőzéseket követő banketten is végig ott volt velünk. Ez jól esett, mint ahogy az is, ahogy dicsérte, és sorolta a magyar fiúk moszkvai eredményeit. 
Nézzük a mérkőzéseket:
1. 48 kg Váry Lili - Vania Cappelletto
Junior lánykánk eredeti ellenfele nem tudott kiállni, így az olaszok egy 3 mérkőzéses felnőtt lányt neveztek meg ellenfélként Lilinek. A magyar lány higgadtan kezdett, rendre megkontrázta az olasz lány támadásait. Az ellenfél folyamatosan kapkodta be az egyeneseket, miközben válaszolni nem igazán tudott. A harmadik menetre érződött is a csalódottsága, hiszen addigra már érezhető volt, hogy az előzőleg könnyűnek gondolt meccs csúfos vereséggel ér véget, így az utolsó menetben már csak nyelte a pofonokat. A végeredmény egyhangú pontozásos magyar győzelem. Lili fiatal kora ellenére higgadtan fegyelmezetten bokszolt, a kapott utasításokat betartotta, ennek köszönhette győzelmét. 2:0
2. 54 kg Csombor Vivien - Elena Crivellaro
Következő junior lánykánk, az újpesti Csombor Vivien már elég nagy versenytapasztalattal rendelkezik, amit más küzdő sportokban szedett össze. Tőle az volt az elvárás, hogy próbáljon meg 3 menetet bokszolni. Az első menetben ennek megfelelően csak 1-2 ütéses kombinációkat ütött. Már ekkor látszott, hogy az ellenfele lelkes ugyan, de tudásban nagy különbség van köztük. A második menetben is a megbeszélt taktikát folytatta Vivien, azonban a menet közepén az olasz lány hirtelen egy elszánt támadást indított, így Vivien két pontos ütéssel be is fejezte a meccset. Vivien nagyon tehetséges, jó lenne őt több hazai versenyen látni! 4:0
3. 51 kg Uhrin Csenge - Eleonora Sponchia
Csenge bátran, harcosan küzdött 4 meneten keresztül a rutinosabb olasz lány ellen. Nyílt sisakos, őszinte bunyóját ki tudta használni Sponchia, így pontozással nyerte a mérkőzést. Csenge nagyon tehetséges lány, akinek minden adottsága megvan ahhoz, hogy 1-2 éven belül eredményes ökölvívó legyen. Amit Gál László kért tőle a sarokban, azt az ifi versenyző megtette, így nem kell szégyenkeznie az eredmény miatt. 4:2
4. 50 kg Balogh Csilla - Illaria Stivanello
Csilla ellenfele a 3 mérkőzéses helyi bokszoló volt. Csilla igazi harcosként rontott ellenfelére, látszott, hogy nagyon akar győzni. Sajnos ennek az lett az eredménye, hogy a negyedik menetre teljesen elfáradt, így a végén pontozással nyert a helyi lány. Csillán is, mint a legtöbb magyar lányon látszik az, hogy elég kevés meccset tudnak itthon bokszolni. Harcossága tetszett a közönségnek így vesztesen bár, de taps mellett hagyhatta el a ringet. 4:4
5. 54 kg Kovács Klára - Federica Marangoni
Két rutinos versenyző összecsapását láthattuk, hiszen mindkét lány 25 meccsel rendelkezik már. Az olasz lány folyamatosan jön előre, ezt már láttuk az Amazon Kupán is, így Kláritól azt kértük, hogy megelőző egyenesekkel , és leforgásból horgokkal dolgozza meg a lányt. Ez nem mindig sikerült neki, így elég szoros mérkőzés kerekedett a végére, amit a bírók úgy ítéltek meg, hogy Marangoni volt az aktívabb, így ő lett a győztese a mérkőzésnek. 4:6
6. 60 kg Pribojszki Kata - Valentina David
A nap legjobb mérkőzését vívta a két versenyző. Mindkét lány higgadt, intelligens ökölvívást mutatott be, a rutinos versenyzőket megszégyenítő technikai repertoárral. A mérkőzést a helyi lány nyerte, de ennél a mérkőzésnél éreztük egyedül, hogy egy kicsit lejtett a pálya. Valentina az Amazon Kupán 3:2 arányban maradt alul Pikács Mercivel szemben, ez most kiegyenlítődött. A tapsot mindkét versenyző megérdemelte. 4:8
7. 69 kg Bengernó Viktória - Silvia Bortot
Az olasz lány kicsit ducibb, és alacsonyabb volt a pécsi lánynál, így az volt a kérés Vikitől, hogy egyenesekkel, illetve leforgásból visszaütésekből gyűjtögesse a pontokat. Viktória maradéktalanul betartotta az edzői utasításokat, aminek meg is lett az eredménye. Egyhangú győzelmét az olaszok is elismerték. 6:8
8. 54 kg Vennes Dzsenifer - Iulia Luca
Dzsenifernek maradt a végén a helyi kedvenc versenyző, akinek már 33 mérkőzése volt, szemben Dzseni 11 mérkőzésével. Luca az Amazon Kupán is itt volt, és 3 mérkőzést nyert. Próbáltuk kielemezni a mérkőzéseit, de mindegyik meccsen más stílusban bokszolt. Bár a mérkőzést az olasz lány nyerte, Dzsenifer nem adta fel, még az utolsó menetben is elszántan rohamozta az ellenfelét. Aki már látta bunyózni, az tudja hogy nem áll tőle messze a harciasság. Ez sajnos csak arra volt elég, hogy a közönség szimpátiáját elnyerje. 6:10
A magyar csapat csupa fiatal versenyzőből állt össze, hiszen csak egy elit korú ökölvívó- Kovács Klára- volt a csapatban. A lányok végig harcosan küzdöttek, és mindent megtettek a győzelemért. Az hogy ez néha kevés volt az a rutintalanság számlájára írható, és nem az elszántság hiánya volt az ok. A szombati férfi meccsek 19:1-es eredménye után elfogadhatónak tartom a 10:6-os eredményt. Úgy gondolom, hogy ezek a lányok rövid időn belül felnőnek a mostani elit mezőnyhöz, és méltó ellenfelei lesznek a jelenlegi bajnokainknak. A csapatot Gál László és Seres Attila vezette, bíróként Szűcs Veronika utazott ki.​ 
*Gratulálok a lányoknak.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Kitört a női ökölvívás*
2010. 07. 29. 12.18 


 <RIGHT> 






*Európai Uniós Női ökölvívó Bajnokságra kerül sor Keszthelyen 2010. augusztus 3-8-ig. Dr. Kovács László szövetségi kapitány elemezte a helyzetet, és válaszolt az XLsport kérdéseire.*

*- Milyen felkészülésben van részük a lányoknak erre a nagyszámú nevezéssel büszkélkedő versenyre?*
Ez egy hosszabb felkészülés. Nem csak az Európai Uniós Bajnokságot emelném ki a felkészülésben, az egész folyamat a nőknél az a Világbajnokságra kell, hogy fókuszálódjon. Természetesen, ha a Világbajnokságot nézem, megelőző felkészülő és válogató versenyeken kell megfelelni. Jelen pillanatban július 1-től indult a felkészülés, ami egyesületi keretek között zajlott, most 25-én levonult a válogatott a tatai edzőtáborba, egy hetes összehozó központi edzésre és innen indulunk a versenyre. Ezt követően lesz egy hét egyesületi edzés, utána a felkészülés Tatán folytatódik 4 héten keresztül, ami a Világbajnokságra való felkészülést segíti elő.. Értelemszerűen az év kiemelt versenye a Világbajnokság, az Európai Uniós Bajnokság az válogató, felhozó, szintfelmérő verseny, aminek az eredménye nagyban meghatározza, hogy a Világbajnokságon hány fővel és kikkel veszünk részt. 
*- Hogyan látod a hazai és a nemzetközi női ökölvívás helyzetét ma?



*
A nemzetközi női ökölvívás nagyon megerősödött. Ez abban is megmutatkozik, hogy 2012-ben olimpiai sportággá avanzsálta magát, illetve bekerült a női ökölvívás az Olimpia programjába 3 súlycsoportban, 51, 60, 75 kg-ban. Nagyon sokat erősödött, ami nem csak abban látszik, hogy bekerült az Olimpiára, hanem, ha megnézzük ma a nemzetközi versenyeket, akkor nagyon sok olyan mérkőzés is kitűnik, ahol nem csak azokat a kezdetleges technikai elemeket használják a lányok, ami még az egyszerűbb időszakra volt jellemző, hanem már olyan bonyolult taktikai megoldásokat is láthatunk, amelyet a fiúversenyzők legjobbjaitól szoktunk látni. A hazai női ökölvívás is erősödött. Azt láttam, tapasztaltam, hogy mi nagyon erősek voltunk évekkel ezelőtt, volt egy hullámvölgy, amely talán egy kicsit máig is tart, de most már talán a lányok motiváltabbak lettek arra, hogy megfelelő belső indíttatással el tudják kezdeni akár más küzdősportágakból átszivárogva az ökölvívást, hogy ezen keresztül tudjanak érvényesülni, és az Olimpián is részt tudjanak venni. Ez egy nagyon fontos motivációs tényező lehet a későbbiekben és most is. A cél, hogy meglendüljön a magyar női ökölvívás és ismételten olyan szintre emelkedjen, mint régen volt. 
*- Hogyan látod az esélyeket a mostani Uniós Bajnokságra és később az Olimpiára?*



Nagyon nehéz ma esélyeket latolgatni, hiszen most 3 aktuális Világbajnok és 3 aktuális Európa bajnok vesz rész az Európai Uniós Bajnokságon. E mögött még van 6 olyan, aki Európai Uniós Bajnokság címvédője volt, több Világbajnok, Európa bajnok, helyezett, akik ugyan nem aktuálisak, de valamikor megnyerték ezt a címet. Tehát egy elég nehéz mezőnyről beszélhetünk. Azt is látni kell, mivel 2012-re készül mindenki, az országok ma a női ökölvívásban is keresik azt a csapatot, aki a kvalifikáción megfelelő erővel részt tud venni és kvalifikálni tudja magát az Olimpiára. Ma a rejtett emberek is, számunkra esetleg ismeretlen emberek is lehetnek olyanok, akik meglepetést tudnak okozni. Úgy gondolom, hogy az eredményt az hozhatja, aki megfelelően fel tudott készülni, tehát a munka. Akiben munka van, annak valamikor eredményt kell hozni. Nem hiszek abban, hogy valaki évekig dolgozik és soha nincs eredménye. A munka mellé párosul a szerencse is. Mondják, hogy az ökölvíváshoz kell egy kis szerencse, de ez csak munka mellett lehetséges. Gondolom, hogy aki ma végigdolgozta a felkészülést, egész évben ott tudott lenni és most július 1-től rendesen odahaza végigcsinálta ezt az első három hetes időszakot, és most velünk az 1 hetest, azoknak mindenképp valamilyen szinten eredményt kell hozni. Ez bárki lehet. Rajtunk kívül az ellenfél is beleszól ebbe az eredményességbe, de ha a verseny adott pillanatában jó állapotban leszünk, akkor lesz érmesünk és remélem, arany éremmel is fogunk hazajönni. 
Az Olimpia az egy más történet. Egy Olimpiát nem lehet összehasonlítani soha semmilyen más világversennyel. Az Olimpia meghittsége, eszméje, nehézségi foka, a világ figyelme egészen más világot hoz. Gondot okozhat egy olyan versenyzőnek is egy Olimpián való részvétel, akár egy világbajnoknak, aki még nem vett részt Olimpián, hogy nagyon nagy feladatnak tekintheti, ha nincs felkészülve mentálisan, és így még el is csúszhat. A felkészülésben nagyon sok olyan háttér tudományt hoztunk be, ami lehetőséget nyújt arra, hogy a versenyzőinket és nem csak a fiúkat, hanem a lányokat is, megfelelő háttér információval lássuk el, hogy pótolni tudjuk azokat a mentális dolgokat, ami egyébként hiányozna. Egybe tudjuk rakni a versenyzőket nem csak fizikailag, nem csak technikailag-taktikailag, hanem mentálisan is. Remélem ez az „egybe rakás” elegendő arra, hogy sikeresen vegyenek részt a felhozó és a válogató- kvalifikáló versenyen. Az Olimpián a versenyzők adott állapota az nagyon meghatározó, valamint az, hogy az adott pillanatban mennyit tud újítani újat alkotni, hiszen az Olimpián már olyan minőségű versenyzők állnak egymással szembe, ahol nagyon kicsi a különbség. Itt a versenyző önmagából tud hozni, ha olyan képességekkel rendelkezik, hogy ő ott rögtön meg tud újulni, valami újat tud behozni, és pont az lesz az, ami éppen az Olimpia megnyerését eredményezheti. 
*- Az Európai Uniós Bajnokság meglepetése, hogy az e



gyik nagy esélyes Ducza Anita visszalépett és nem indul. Hogy látod ezt az érdekes momentumot?*
Ez egy nagyon nagy szívfájdalmam és nagyon nagy csalódás volt számomra, hiszen nem tudtam megértetni akár áttételesen is azt, hogy Anita számára ez nagyon fontos lett volna. Ducza Anita és Kovács Mária nagy párharcot vív 75 kg-ban a 2012-es Olimpián való részvételhez. Ami két egyéniség párharca. Azt látni kell, hogy bizonyos nemzetközi versenyeken, és akár egy Európai Uniós Bajnokságon, a Világbajnokságon nem lehet egy súlyban két versenyzőt indítani egy nemzetből. Voltak olyan versenyek, ahol ezt a kettős indulást meg lehetett csinálni. A Magyar Ökölvívó Szövetség ezt a lehetőséget biztosította. Például Törökországban a Miniszter Kupán lehetőséget adott a két versenyzőnek, hogy részt vegyenek, mérkőzzenek meg idegen helyen, idegen bíróknál és győzzön a jobbik. Nézzük meg, hogy melyik az a versenyző, aki abban az adott állapotban a legjobb. Ezen a versenyen Kovács Mária nyert és egyben megnyerte a tornát is. Természetesen ezen a tornán nemcsak a Mari hozta az eredményt, hanem Anita is olyan versenyzőket vert meg, aki Világbajnok, Európa bajnok volt, így ő is tudta hozni magát. De azt látni kell, hogy egy Uniós Bajnokságon már egy súlyban nem indulhatnak. Mivel jelen pillanatban nem tudunk egy súlyban két versenyzőt indítani, azt javasoltam, hogy mivel potenciálisan 75 kg-ban Magyarországon és úgy néz ki, hogy Európában és a Világon meghatározó lehet Kovács Mária, ezért Marcsi 75 kg-ban, Ducza Anita pedig 81 kg-ban induljon. Anita ezt nem vállalta. Ezt azért tartom problémának, hiszen csak úgy tudtam volna nemzetközileg szinten tartani, ha indul a kijelölt versenyeken. Anitának nemzetközi mérkőzéseken eredményt kell ahhoz elérni, ha ő 75 kg-ban akar indulni Kovács Mari helyett. Amennyiben sikeresen szerepel a nemzetközi versenyeken 81 kg-ban, akkor természetesen minden olyan pozitív pontszámot, itt a kiemelési ranglistára gondolok, ahol világbajnoksági helyezést kell elérni, hozhatta volna a kiemelésre, és ő is megfelelő helyen tudott volna lenni akár 75 kg-ban. Mivel ez nem lesz meg nagy valószínűséggel, hiszen a női Európa Uniós Bajnokságon nem indul, ezért nem jelöltem a világbajnoksági indulók közé, ezért nem tudja megszerezni azokat a nemzetközi pontokat, nemzetközi tapasztalatokat, ami a jövő évi világversenyhez, és a jövő év utáni kvalifikációs tornához kell, így nem fog tudni kvalifikálódni nagy valószínűséggel, a 2012-es Olimpián. Esélybe és pozícióba sem hozta magát ahhoz, hogy részt tudjon venni 75 kg-ban az Olimpián. A válogatott „A” keretből felfüggesztettem ezen lépése miatt. 




*- Komoly felméréseket végzel az egész ökölvívó válogatotton, ami alapján most a lányok mérése folyik. A sportkórházban eddig is felmérték a versenyzőket, de te most külön is felméred a sportolókat az edzőtáborban. Mi ez a program és mi lehet az eredménye?*
M



inden korcsoport bekerül az edzők utcájába. Elérkezett ma a tudomány oda, hogy akár az edzők is komoly felmérésekkel, gépekkel, berendezésekkel tájékozott tudjon lenni, hogy a szervezet milyen állapotban van. Az edzők túlnyomó vagy kevés többségét be lehet csapni, de a szervezetet, a műszereket nem. Pontosan ezért hívtuk segítségül, hogy ne csak szubjektív oldalról legyünk tájékozottak a versenyzők állapotáról, hanem objektív mérésekkel, számokkal is lássuk, hogy az a terhelés nagysága, amit mi beterveztünk, az milyen változásokat vált ki a versenyző szervezetében. Amennyiben pozitív változásokat vált ki, akkor azt is lássuk, hogy az előre viszi a fejlődését, és azt is pontosan kell látni, hogy ha túlméretezzük a terheléseket, akkor melyik az a pont, amikor abba kell hagyni a terhelést és egy pihenő állapotot vagy egy egészen más típusú terhelést kell a versenyzőnek beiktatni ahhoz, hogy a megfelelő formaállapotot el tudjuk érni. Természetesen a lányok is megérdemlik, hogy ebben az eljárásban részt vegyenek. Fontos, hogy a szakmai munka minősége is olyan szintű legyen, ahogy a fiú válogatott készül, semmi különbség nincs a két válogatott között felkészülésben, követelményben, minőségben. Ezt a jó szintet is hozza Szuknai Zsuzsanna a vezetőedző, ő is igényes arra, hogy ezekkel a mérésekkel objektíven, pontosan tudja látni, hogy a versenyző lányok milyen állapotba kerülnek. Most folyik a terheléses teszt az edzőtáborban. Mindenki hozta az edzésnaplóját, itt leírták a lányok, hogy milyen edzést hajtottak végre. Ebből látjuk az otthoni edzés stratégiáját. Ezeket a mérések alapján ellenőrizzük, ami megmutatja, hogy mennyire volt az a munka hatékony a szervezet számára. Amikor megkapjuk ezeket a mérőszámokat, a fennmaradó időben, ebben az 1 hétben, ha a világbajnokságot nézem, akkor a hátralévő 6-7 hétben tudjuk módosítani azt az edzésmunkát, amit beterveztünk és személyre szabottá tudjuk tenni azt a terhelést, amit elképzeltünk a csapat számára. Amikor már látjuk a mérőszámokat, akkor egyénre lebontottá válhat, láthatjuk a finomságokat, láthatjuk, hogy kit lehet jobban terhelni, kit kell visszafogni. A Sportkórházban ugyanúgy folyik a felmérés. Jákó Péter doktor úr, aki a válogatott főorvosa, ugyanolyan figyelő tekintettel nézi a fiúkat és a lányokat. A világbajnokságra induló csapatnak 16-án úgy indul a felkészülési tábor, hogy egy klinikai és egy terheléses sportkórházbeli vizsgálaton vesznek részt a sportolók. A szakemberektől kapunk egy objektív információs csomagot arról, hogy az elmúlt időszak munkája, edzések, versenyek, milyen hatással voltak a versenyzők szervezetére. A kapott információk segítségével elkészítjük a világbajnokságig a felkészülés terhelési stratégiát. A stratégia elkészítése után már le tudjuk bontani azokat a kisebb elemeket, ami kifejezetten egy edzésre vonatkozik.


*Brazil ellenfele lesz Julio Cesar Chaveznek*

Több nagy név bedobása után a Top Rank végül a brazil Carlos Nascimento ellen bokszoltatja legközelebb Julio Cesar Chavezt. A fiatal mexikói titán 12 menetes találkozót vív a korábbi nagyváltósúlyú világbajnoki kihívóval szeptember 11-én hazájában. Chavez júniusban legyőzte a jónevű John Duddyt és ezt követően mindenki világbajnoki meccsen szerette volna látni a veretlen bokszolót, de a promotere inkább az újabb felhozómérkőzés mellett döntött.

*Francia ellenfelet kapott Balzsay*

A francia felhozóember, Aziz Daari ellen tér vissza a szorítóba Balzsay Károly, jelentette be a mai napon az Universum Box Promototion. *A nyolcmenetesre tervezett találkozóra az Universum és a német közszolgálati csatorna, a ZDF utolsó közös bokszrendezvényén kerül sor* *július 31-én,* melynek főmérkőzését a középsúlyú világbajnok Sebastian Zbik vívja az argentin Heiland ellen, míg a két Universumos Dimitri Sartison és Khoren Gevor egymás ellen húz kesztyűt a WBA nagyközépsúlyú címéért. A korábban a WBO nagyközépsúlyú címét birtokló Balzsay elmondta, hogy újult erővel kezdett neki a munkának, ami rendkívül sok örömet okozott új edzőjével, Michael Timmel az oldalán. A 37 éves Daari ellenfelei között olyan ismertebb neveket találhatunk, mint Vanes Martirosyan, Christophe Canclaux vagy Alexander Sipos.
* "Ha választani kéne hogy melyiktől kapjak egy pofont, lehet hogy inkább Sipostól kérnék."*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 30)

*Kiütötték a bokszolónőt, belehalt a balhorogba*​ 
*Adrienne Simmons az első női bokszoló, akit halálos ütés ért a ringben.*​ 
A vasárnapi orlandói küzdősportok bajnokságán Adrienne Simmonst ellenfele egy balhoroggal terítette le. Az utolsó menetben történt ütés után Simmons (34) földre csuklott, ekkor lefújták a mérkőzést, és a ringben gyors orvosi ellátásban részesült a nő. Pár perc múlva eszméletéhez tért, felült és kikísérték az öltözőbe. Ott azonban újra összeesett és légimentőkkel szállították az orlandói klinikára. *A kórházban azonban nem tudtak már segíteni rajta, hétfőn belehalt fejsérülésébe!*​ 
<TABLE class="picture centerpicture" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR><TR><TD class=greyboxbody>Adrienne Simmonst ellenfele az utolsó menetben ütötte ki
​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
A küzdő barátja panaszt emelt a szervezők ellen, mert elmondása szerint az orvosi segítség elégtelen volt, a vészhelyzetben pedig nem reagáltak időben, így a sportoló későn került megfelelő, szakorvosi ellátáshoz.​ 
Az ellenfél, Lindsay Sheer Facebook-on is kifejezte sajnálatát a történtekkel kapcsolatban, azt írta, hogy egy rész belőle is meghalt a baleset után. A Nemzetközi Kickbox Szövetség, a mérkőzésért felelős szervezet eddig nem reagált az üggyel kapcsolatban.
A Muay Thai válfajában mérkőzött meg Simmons és kihívója. Ez a hagyományos thai box, amelynek a lényege, hogy erőből ütik és rúgják egymást a harcosok, mezítláb mérkőznek, sok esetben még kesztyűt sem viselnek csupán egy bandázst a kezükön. A 16. századtól jegyzik történelmét, de állítólag már a 12. században is űzték. A küzdősport fénykorában az alkarokra akár törött üvegcserepeket is erősítettek, és súlycsoportra való tekintet nélkül engedték egymásra a bokszolókat. Szabad, szabályok nélküli küzdelemből alakultak ki a huszadik századra különböző regulák, melyek betiltották a lefejelést, illetve a földre került küzdőfél további ütését és rúgását.
A thai boxra jellemző támadás felismerhető a sípcsonttal combra és bordák közé mért rúgásokról, a könyökkel vagy akár térddel fejre mért ütésekről. Megengedett továbbá az úgy nevezett clinch, amikor a harcos karjaival öleli át ellenfelét, így szabad utat engedve a térdrúgásainak a másik felsőtestére.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Klicsko Peterrel bokszol*

*A nehézsúlyban három profi világbajnoki övet is birtokló Vlagyimir Klicsko a nigériai Samuel Peterrel bokszol szeptember 11-én, Frankfurtban.*

Az ukrán óriás menedzsmentje pénteken jelentette be a hírt, így eldőlt, hogy Peter küzdhet meg a korábbi kihívóként számon tartott orosz Alekszandr Povetkin helyett az IBF (Nemzetközi Bokszföderáció), a WBO (Boksz Világszervezet) és az IBO (Nemzetközi Bokszszervezet) bajnokával.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Július 31)

*Ökölvívás: Balzsay az ötödik menetben kiütötte francia ellenfelét*

<!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->*Balzsay Károly az ötödik menetben K. O.-val győzött a francia Aziz Daari ellen a hamburgi O2 Arenában rendezett gálán.*​<!-- .cikkhead --><!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} -->A tavaly több fájó vereséget is elszenvedő Balzsay fejében a visszavonulás gondolata is felvetődött, aztán mégis a folytatás mellett döntött.

A mostani felhozó mérkőzés nyolcmenetesre volt kiírva, de a korábbi nagyközépsúlyú világbajnok magyar bunyós már az ötödik menetben véget vetett az összecsapásnak francia ellenfele kiütésével.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 1)

*Profi ökölvívás: Sartison megvédte nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoki címét*

*Első ízben tette kockára WBA nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoki címét Dimitri Sartison. A kazah születésű, de Németországban élő bunyós ellenfele a szombat esti hamburgi O2 World arénában rendezett Universum-gálán klubtársa, a korábbi kétszeres világbajnoki kihívó örmény Koren Gevor volt, aki fölött pontozásos győzelmet aratott.*​<!-- .cikkhead -->A mértékadó Fightnews.com szaklap rövid beszámolója szerint a 30 éves Sartison jobbkezes ütéseire alapozva irányított a szoros, taktikai jellegű csatát hozó mérkőzésen, és végül 115:112, 117:109, 117:110 arányú, egyhangú pontozásos győzelmet aratott fordított alapállású kihívója felett.

Sartison ezzel 27-re növelte hivatásos győzelmeinek számát, és mindössze egy vereség csúfítja mérlegét, míg a korábban Felix Sturm és Arthur Abraham ellen is elbukó Gevor harmadik nekifutásra sem tudott világbajnoki címet szerezni.​


----------



## eorsi77 (2010 Augusztus 1)

Szerintetek mennyi idős korban érdemes elkezdeni valamilyen küzdősportot? A fiam 6 éves, szeretne kung-fu-zni, amit én támogatnék is, de nem tudom, nem korai-e még neki? Van ötletetek?


----------



## gyutacs (2010 Augusztus 2)

Ha nagyon szeretné,miért ne?Való igaz ugyanakkor,hogy ebben a korban még aligha fogja olyan komolyan venni,ami később akár azzal is járhat,hogy beleun és nem érdekli többet;de ha kifejezetten ezt akarja,akkor hajrá!Járj vele te is,ha van rá mód.


----------



## baknaffek (2010 Augusztus 8)

eorsi77 írta:


> Szerintetek mennyi idős korban érdemes elkezdeni valamilyen küzdősportot? A fiam 6 éves, szeretne kung-fu-zni, amit én támogatnék is, de nem tudom, nem korai-e még neki? Van ötletetek?



a kung fu-t ajánlatos minnél fiatalabb korban elkezdeni, mert ekkor a test még rugalmassabb, hajlékonyabb, nem korai


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 22)

*Harcsa Zoltán elődöntős az Ifjúsági Olimpián!*
2010. 08. 21. 17.30


<RIGHT> 





*A fiatal öklöző nagyon okos boksszal mutatkozott be az I. Ifjúsági Olimpián, és az elődöntőbe jutott.*


A 75 kg-osok között Harcsának a kazah Adlet Rakishev jutott ellenfelül, akit magabiztos ökölvívással küldött vigaszágra. A 6-1-es pontozásos győzelem után az elődöntőben az ausztrál Damien Hooper vár Szántó Öcsi bácsi tanítványára, aki 4-2-re verte ír vetélytársát.

_*Természetesen érzem az elvárásokat, de ez engem ösztönöz. Számomra ez azt jelenti, hogy tehetségesnek tartanak arra, hogy eredményt érjek el. Elszánt vagyok, hogy mindent kihozzak magamból.* - _nyilatkozta az XLsportnak Harcsa Zoltán.
A fináléba jutásért Zoli holnap húz kesztyűt.​


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Augusztus 22)

eorsi77 írta:


> Szerintetek mennyi idős korban érdemes elkezdeni valamilyen küzdősportot? A fiam 6 éves, szeretne kung-fu-zni, amit én támogatnék is, de nem tudom, nem korai-e még neki? Van ötletetek?


Javaslom ezeket a hozzászólásokat -> 154, 158


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 24)

*Elbúcsúzott a WMJA-világbajnokság*​
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2010. augusztus 24. kedd 00:00​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>





Szép magyar sikerekkel, két arany-,

öt ezüst- és egy bronzéremmel
zárult az utolsó WMJA-vb, amelynek
a kanadai Montreal adott otthont.​ 

A World Judo Masters Association 1999-ben a kanadai Wellandban rendezte meg az első veterán judo világbajnokságot, amelyen a korosztályos küzdelmi versenyek mellett a formagyakorlatok képviselői is vetélkedhettek.​ 

*




 

A Járdán, Vass páros a dobogó második fokán​​*
​
​​
A WMJA-világbajnokság az évek során igen népszerű eseménnyé vált, az indulói létszám bőven meghaladta az ezer főt, a masters-judósport teret nyert.​ 
A Nemzetközi Judószövetség (IJF) néhány éve tűzte célul maga elé, hogy a korosztály számára színvonalas világbajnokságot rendezzen, ennek először 2009-ben a németországi Sindelfingen, majd 2010 májusában Budapest adott otthont.​ 
Időközben a WMJA szervezete megállapodást kötött az IJF-fel, ennek értelmében 2010-ben rendezte meg az utolsó bajnokságát, vagyis a WMJA-vb története most véget ért.​ 
Az utolsó tornának ismét Kanada rendezhette, Montrealban a hősidőket idéző hangulatban versengtek az örökifjú judósok.​ 
A magyar színeket képviselő sportemberek közül Fazekas Csaba (M2-es kategória, +100 kg) megnyerte súlycsoportjának küzdelmeit, Járdán Tamás (M3, 66) az egyéni és a földharcküzdelmek mellett Vass Imre párjaként a dobástechnikák formagyakorlatában (Nage-no kata) és a földharctechnikák formagyakorlatában (Katame-no kata) egyaránt ezüstérmet szerzett.​ 
*




 

A Járdán Tamás, Vass Imre duó Flóri Miklóssal,
az IJF masters felügyelőjével​​*
​



Az M5-ös kategória 73 kilósai között az ötödik helyen zárt, az abszolútban ezüst-, súlycsoportjának földharcversenyében pedig aranyérmes lett Zatik József, aki az elmúlt években fontos tisztségeket töltött be a WMJA szervezetében.​ 
A magyar bronzérem Vass Imre nevéhez fűződik, az M3-as kategória 73 kilogrammos földharcküzdelmeiben szerezte.​ 
​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 25)

*Küzdősportok Világjátéka: Útra kész a magyar csapat*
2010. 08. 24. 15.57


<RIGHT> 






*Kizárólag a világ élvonalába tartozó versenyzők vehetnek részt az I. Küzdősportok Világjátékán. Az augusztus 28. és szeptember 4. között rendezendő pekingi viadalra 14 magyar sportoló kapott meghívást. A magyar küldöttség kedden csapatgyűlés keretében mutatkozott be a sajtó képviselőinek.*

A Nemzeti Sportszövetség nevében Dr. Gémesi György kívánt jó versenyzést a csapatnak. A szervezet elnöke emlékeztetett: egy esztendővel ezelőtt a tajvani Világjátékokon, a nem olimpiai sportágak közös eseményén is jól szerepelt a magyar csapat. „Az olimpián túl is van élet, és ezt jól példázza a Küzdősportok Világjátéka is” – hangsúlyozta az NSSZ első embere, aki hozzátette: 2017-ben Budapesten lehet a nem olimpiai sportágak világjátéka.
A Küzdősportok Világjátékának egyik megálmodója, Dr. Leyrer Richárd elmondta: 2005-ben Szöulban az AGFIS (Nemzetközi Sportszövetségek Szövetsége) ülésén merült fel először a közös verseny ötlete, melyhez végül négy olimpiai és kilenc nem olimpiai szervezet csatlakozott. „Minden sportág 120 kvótát kapott, összesen 1500 versenyzőt várnak a kínai fővárosba” – jelentette ki a Magyar Kick-Box Szövetség elnöke, aki a legnépesebb magyar csoporttal büszkélkedhet.

Dr. Mészáros János, a Magyar Karate Szakszövetség elnöke hangsúlyozta: a közös olimpiai és nem olimpiai viadal azt is jelképezi, hogy a két terület között van átjárás. „Fontos lenne, hogy a magyar sportigazgatás is észrevegye, hogy mennyire fontosak ezek a rendezvények az országnak, melyekre egyébként kvalifikálni nehezebb, mint ott jól szerepelni” – tette hozzá az NSSZ általános alelnöke.

A csapatot Szántó Éva, a Nemzeti Sportszövetség főtitkára mutatta be, aki kijelentette: az NSSZ jóvoltából egységes lesz a magyarok megjelenése, és az NSSZ Sajtószolgálata révén az esemény hazai népszerűsítésében is segít a szervezet.

*Magyar indulók*

Karate
Versenyző: S. Kovács Ádám
Edző: Andris Vasiljevs

Kendo
Versenyző: Dubi Sándor

Kick-Box
Versenyzők: Görbics Gábor
Veres Richárd
Szendrei Barbara
Jároszkievicz Krisztián
Mórádi Zsolt
Imre Tamás
Gömbös László
Kísérők: Dr. Leyrer Richárd, Dr. Páll Zoltán
Edzők: Király István, Katona Attila
Bírók: Szabó Gábor, Galambos Péter

Szumo
Versenyző: Kálló Gyöngyi
Makai Erika
Kísérő: Kollárik Mihály

FILA-Grappling és Pankráció
Versenyzők: Bányai Evelin - Grappling
Hollósi Csaba - Pankráció
Máthé András - Grappling és Pankráció
Vezetőbírók: Nagy Máté – Grappling és Pankráció
Papp Valér – Grappling és Pankráció

*A résztvevő sportágak
*aikido (IAF), birkózás (FILA), judo (IJF), ju-jitsu (JJIF), karate (WKF), kendo (FIK), kick-boksz (WAKO), muaythai (IFMA), ökölvívás (AIBA), sambo (FIAS), sumo (IFS), taekwondo (WTF), wushu (IWUF).


*Birkozó vb: 11 magyar indul majd*
2010. 08. 24. 11.57 


<RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Birkózó Szövetség (MBSZ) elnöksége elfogadta a szakágvezetők előterjesztéseit, így összesen 11 versenyző vesz majd részt a moszkvai birkózó-világbajnokságon.*

A szeptember 6-án kezdődő vb-re hat kötöttfogású, három szabadfogású és két női birkózó utazik.
Indul a vb-n az idei Európa-bajnokság négy magyar bronzérmese, a kötöttfogású Módos Péter (55 kg), Lőrincz Tamás (66) és Bácsi Péter (74), illetve az 59 kg-ban harmadik Sastin Marianna is, aki azonban az orosz fővárosban már az olimpiai kategóriában, 63 kg-ban szerepel.

*A magyar vb-csapat:*​*​kötöttfogás:​*Módos Péter (55 kg), Lőrincz Tamás (66 kg), Bácsi Péter (74 kg), Fodor Zoltán (84 kg), Németh Iván (96 kg), Deák Bárdos Mihály (120 kg)

*szabadfogás:*
Hatos Gábor (74 kg), Veréb István (84 kg), Ligeti Dániel (120 kg)

*nők:*
Szabó Emese (55 kg), Sastin Marianna (63 kg)​<CENTER><OBJECT id=ejha codeBase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/swflash.cab#version=6,0,0,0" classid=clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96b8-444553540000 width=468 height=60>
























<EMBED src="reklamok/vb_blog_cikkbe.swf" menu="false" quality="high" width="468" height="60" swLiveConnect="true" NAME="ejha" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" PLUGINSPAGE="http://www.marcomedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockWaveFlash"></EMBED></OBJECT></CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 26)

*Cselgáncs: három magyar a miami Vk-n*
2010. 08. 26. 03.46


<RIGHT> 






*Csütörtöktől szombatig Miamiban folytatódik a cselgáncsozók olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozata, ahol hárman képviselik a magyar színeket.*

A magyar szövetség szerdai tájékoztatása szerint Bürgés Milán (81 kg), ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor (81) és Farkas Bálint (100) utazott el Floridába.
Az egyesült államokbeli verseny lesz az utolsó megméretés a londoni játékokra közvetlenül kvalifikáló világbajnokság előtt, amelyet szeptember 9. és 13. között rendeznek Tokióban.


*Ifjúsági olimpia: női bokszot is akarnak*
2010. 08. 25. 10.55


<RIGHT> 






*A női ökölvívást is szeretné a következő, 2014-es ifjúsági olimpia programjában látni a nemzetközi szövetség (AIBA).*

"Úgy gondolom, hogy mindenkinek meg kellene adni a lehetőséget, hogy megmutassa tudását" - nyilatkozta szerdán Vu Csen-kuo, az AIBA tajvani elnöke a Szingapúrban zajló I. ifjúsági olimpia helyszínén hozzátéve, hogy a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) következő ülésén felveti a kérdést.

A női ökölvívás története során először 2012-ben, Londonban szerepel az ötkarikás játékok műsorán.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Profi ökölvívás: október 15-én debütál nehézsúlyban Antonio Tarver*


* Október 15-én tér vissza a szorítóba, és vívja meg első nehézsúlyú találkozóját a korábbi félnehézsúlyú profi ökölvívó világbajnok, Antonio Tarver.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->A floridai bunyós legutoljára 2009. májusában bokszolt, amikor is elbukott Chad Dawson ellenében. Tarver utolsó hat mérkőzéséből hármat elveszített és nagy kérdés, hogy 41 évesen mire lehet képes a királykategóriában. 


*Margarito megkapta az engedélyt, hivatalos a Pacquiao elleni meccs!*

Az utolsó akadály is elhárult a Manny Pacquiao vs. Antonio Margarito mérkőzés elől, hiszen a tegnapi nap során Texas állam hivatalosan is megadta a versenyzési engedélyt a mexikói bunyósnak. Margaritot 2009. év elején, a Shane Mosley elleni mérkőzés kapcsán felmerült csalási kísérlete miatt tiltották el, a bunyós azóta több kérelmet is beadott jogosítványa kiadása érdekében, azonban a Kaliforniai Atlétikai Bizottság minden alkalommal visszautasította őt. A volt váltósúlyú világbajnok ezután Texas bizottságához fordult, akik a napokban zöld jelzést biztosítottak neki. A Pacquiao vs. Margarito WBC nagyváltósúlyú világbajnoki mérkőzésre a Dallas Cowboys Stadionban kerül sor, november 13-án.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 27)

*Küzdősportok Világjátéka: Pekingben az első magyar csoport*
2010. 08. 27. 19.11


<RIGHT> 






*Megérkezett Pekingbe a Küzdősportok Világjátékán résztvevő magyar csapat első különítménye. A szumósok mellett a FILA-Grappling és Pankráció versenyszámban indulók, valamint S. Kovács Ádám, a tajvani Világjátékok aranyérmes karateversenyzője már a kínai fővárosban várja a megmérettetést.*


A szombati megnyitón a versenyzőket a pekingi Nemzeti Sportcsarnokba várják, mely a 2008-as olimpiára épült. Itt köszöntik a küzdősportolókat, köztük a magyarokat is. A mieink közül elsőként két szumósunk, Kálló Gyöngyi és Makai Erika kezdi meg szereplését, már szombaton.
Kizárólag a világ élvonalába tartozó versenyzők vehetnek részt az I. Küzdősportok Világjátékán. Az augusztus 28. és szeptember 4. között rendezendő pekingi viadalra összesen 14 magyar sportoló kapott meghívást. A Küzdősportok Világjátékának célja, hogy a sportágak a világ érdeklődésének középpontjába kerüljenek, ennek érdekében versenyeznek együtt négy olimpiai és kilenc nem olimpiai sportág legjobbjai. Az elmúlt két év világ- és kontinenselsői meghívást kapnak erre a versenyre, sportáganként összesen 120 sportoló küzdhet meg az elsőségért.
XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Harcművészeti fesztivál és Taiko Dobkoncert a Romániai Magyarságért Békéscsabán*
2010. 08. 28. 14.50


<RIGHT> 






*A különböző harcművészetek Békés megyei szerelmesei igazán nem panaszkodhatnak az őszi idényben. Szeptember 10-én ringes thai-boksz, kick-box, MMA küzdelmeken szurkolhatnak Békésen. Rá egy hétre, szeptember 19-én vasárnap Békéscsabán, a Városi Sportcsarnokban a nagy hagyományokkal rendelkező Viharsarok BUDO SE szervez és rendez BUDO Gálát, amely egyben a romániai magyarok megsegítését is szolgálja.*

A klub vezetője, Berek József II.DAN hatalmas energiákat mozgósítva szervezte a minden bizonnyal látványos bemutatót. A gálán részt vesznek a romániai Élesd képviselői, a Castrum Egyesület gyermek aikidosai is, akikkel nagyon jó a Viharsarok BUDO SE kapcsolata, hiszen Tatics Krisztián Milán I.DAN jár ki Békéscsabáról oktatni, egy képzési program keretében.
A fesztiválon többek között a Viharsarok BUDO SE különböző harcművész csoprtojait láthatják, meghívott vendégekkel kiegészítve. Így capoera, Wing Tzun, iado, aikido, Wu Tai Chi, WTF taekwon-do, hapkido, óvodás kick-box, kendo, Shinkendo , Kyokushin karate bemutatóknak tapsolhatnak a nézők. E gála keretében adják át sensei Zsiga Zsolt III.DAN orosházi kyokushin karate mesternek a Békés Megyei Harcművész Szövetség „Érdemes Mester” díját. Bemutatót tart Lajos Roland a magyarországi shinkendo vezető instruktora is.
Az egyéb művészetek sem hiányzanak majd, hiszen néptánc is színesíti a műsort.
Nagyon sokan várják a bemutató elején és végén a tradicionális japán dob, a taiko dobok koncertjét, amelyet a Kio-kito Taiko Együttes ad elő.
* A tervek szerint 14.00 – 17.35-ig tartó harcművészeti fesztiválra mindenkit szeretettel vár a rendező Viharsarok BUDO Sport Egyesület!*

XLsport -
​
​*Kensa Kikan Békéscsabán* 
2010. 08. 28. 13.07


 <RIGHT> 







*A Nippon Seibukan Dojo magyarországi képviselete „Kensa Kikan”-t, önvédelmi harcművészeti szemináriumot rendez Békéscsabán október 16 – 17-én, a Mester Klubban. Először oktat Magyarországon a Kyotó –i központú szervezet nyugati szekció vezetője, Hanshi dr.*

José Miguel Martinez Barrera IX.DAN, a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia spanyolországi vezetője, a Kokusai Budo Kyosujo elnöke. A tradicionális jujutsu, yawara jutsu nagymester, aki évente több alkalommal is ellátogat a kyotói Hombu-ban, türelmes oktató, és kiváló szakember. Ő ad majd tájékoztatást a 2011 szeptemberében Kyoto-ban megrendezésre kerülő Seibukan - Sai-ról, a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia világtalálkozójáról is.
Az edzéseken a romániai szervezet vezetője, Hanshi Robert Manole VIII.DAN is oktat majd, aki már régi ismerőse a magyarországi harcművészeknek, hiszen minden évben tavasszal szemináriumot tart a dél-alföldi régióban. Ő a kés használat a tanto jitsu nagymestere is, tehát érdemes lesz a gyakorlókést is elhozni.

Új vendégnek számít Renshi Dr. Ivica Zdravkovic V.DAN, a Nippon Seibukan Dojo szerbiai vezetője, aki jelentős klubhálózatot épített ki. Ő a Ken-Jutsu kiemelkedő oktatója,de számos más harcművész irányzatban is mesterfokozattal rendelkezik.. Szerb harcművész barátaink itt kapcsolódnak be a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia regionális vérkeringésébe.
A rendező Magyarország képviseletében Renshi Gregor László V.DAN igyekszik a rendező házigazda szerepét betölteni. – remélhetőleg sikerrel. Ebben a gyarapodó szervezet magyarországi tagjai is segítenek majd.
Szeretettel várja a Nippon Seibukan Dojo szervezete az érdeklődő harcművészeket Békéscsabára! Nem csak a japán harcművész irányzatok képviselőit, hanem mindazokat, akik érdeklődnek a ju-jitsu, karate, önvédelmi, eszközös technikák iránt. A BUDO iránt!!!

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 29)

*Sidorenko győzelemmel tért vissza*
2010. 08. 29. 16.00


<RIGHT> 






*Több mint egy éves kihagyást követően győzelemmel tért vissza a korábbi harmatsúlyú WBA világbajnok ukrán Wladimir Sidorenko. A 33 éves, korábbi Universum-bunyós Sidorenko szombaton Kijevben a WBC nagylégsúlyú nemzetközi bajnoki címének Silver változatát vette célba, ellenfele pedig a volt IBO címvédő tanzániai Mbwana Matumla volt.*

A találkozó masszív Sidorenko fölényt hozott, de az összecsapás elején az sok elsőkezes egyenest ütő afrikai öklöző vélhetően eltörte riválisa orrát, de pár menet leforgása alatt átlendült a sérülés okozta zavaron az ukrán bokszoló.
A testre is jól dolgozó és gyorsabb Sidorenko a találkozó záró felvonásában megpróbálta kiütni Matumlát, de ez nem sikerült, és végül a pontozókra maradt a döntés, akik egyhangúan (120-108, 120-108, 119-109 arányban) az ukrán öklözőt látták jobbnak.
xlsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 30)

*Kanada felé nyit a Golden Boy Promotion*​ 
*A Golden Boy Promotion is részt kíván szakítani az egyre erősődő* *kanadai bokszpiacból.* A kaliforniai óriáscég hosszú távú szerződést kötött a 4-0, 3KO-s mérleggel bíró MIchael Zewskivel, aki a vállalkozás első kanadai bokszolója. A 21 éves nagyváltósúlyú bokszoló várhatóan már szeptemberben bemutatkozik a Golden Boy egyik nagyszabású gáláján. Az Oscar De La Hoya vezette vállalkozás eddig elsősorban a latin ajkú bunyósokat alkalmazott, de az utóbbi időben egyre jobban foglalkozik az európai piacokkal is.​ 


<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">*Ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor Világkupa-ezüstérmes*


​</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right>​</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right>​</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>*



*

A floridai Miami adott otthont a judo Világkupa-sorozat újabb állomásának, amelyen negyven ország 255 sportolója lépett tatamira. A magyar színeket hárman képviselték, közülük ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor a 81 kilogrammosok között a dobogó második fokára állhatott fel.​ 
Ragyogó napot fogott ki a Kecskeméti JC judósa, ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor, aki az elődöntőig három ippongyőzelemmel menetelt, legyőzte az amerikai Bencosme-ot, a brazil Francát és a karibi bajnok kolumbiai Castrót.​ 
Az elődöntőben az orosz bajnoki címvédő Murat Sadov vazarival vezetett, innen tudott fordítani, s végül ipponnal nyerni a magyar versenyző.​ 
A fináléban a portugál Lima volt az ellenfél, mindketten egyszer tudtak korábban Vk-t nyerni, s mindketten éppen 2005-ben, akkor ifj. Nagysolymosi Bukarestben, Lima pedig Rómában nyert.​ 
A döntőben mindkét versenyzőt egyszer-egyszer intették, mielőtt Lima ipponnal megszerezte a győzelmet, s a vele járó aranyérmet, de ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor is elégedett lehet, hiszen az ezüstéremmel egy újabb lépést tett a londoni olimpia felé.​ 
“Nagyon jó napot fogtam ki, magam sem gondoltam volna, hogy ennyi munka után már most ilyen bomba formában leszek – vélekedett ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor.​ 
– Bízom benne, hogy sikerül átmenteni vagy még ennél is jobb formát hozni a közelgő világbajnokságon. Persze, ez a siker nemcsak az enyém, ha nincs Balogh Levente és a Szentkirályi Kft., akkor csak otthonról szemlélhettem volna a versenyt.​ 
Köszönöm Kovács Szilárd, Cseh József, Nedelkovics Dávid és Barcsik László elnökségi tagoknak, mert mindent megtesznek értem, hogy végig tudjak menni az olimpiai kvalifikációs sorozaton.”​ 

*



​​*

*Ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor (balról), Balogh Levente,​​*
*a Szentkirályi Kft. tulajdonosa és a KJC másik tehetsége,*
*Polyák Krisztina*​​
​


​
​
​

A nap két másik magyar indulója, Bürgés Milán (81, Szegedi JSE) és Farkas Bálint (100, FJC) egyarán csupán egy meccset vívhatott a floridai viadalon.​


​


​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Tragikus balesetben életét vesztette a birkózó szövetség titkára*
2010. 08. 30. 16.14
<RIGHT> 
*Közlekedési balesetben életét vesztette Béni István, a Magyar Birkózó Szövetség (MBSZ) titkára.*



*Barbados - Boksz a paradicsomban*
2010. 08. 30. 10.56


<RIGHT> 






*Amíg a versenyzők a felkészülés lázában égnek, addig Barbados fővárosában Bridgetownban azon dolgoznak, hogy méltó helyszínt biztosítsanak a VI. Női Ökölvívó Világbajnokságnak. A feladat nem semmi, hiszen az eddigi legnépesebb mezőny kel útra kb. 1 hét múlva, hogy eldöntsék, ki a világ legjobb női bokszolója.*
Erre szeptember 1-től az AIBA döntése alapján 10 súlycsoportban van lehetőségük. Az előzetes számok szerint 68 országból 350-360 fő nevezett a versenyre, ami rekord a világbajnokságok történetében. Edzőkkel, csapatvezetőkkel együtt a teljes létszám 600 fő. A legnagyobb érdeklődés természetesen az olimpiai súlyokban tapasztalható.

Pár info erről az egzotikus országról: 
Barbados a Karib-térség egy kis szigetállama, a Kis-Antillák legkeletibb tagja. Az ország 1966-ban nyerte el függetlenségét, addig Nagy-Brittania gyarmata volt.
Barbados éghajlata trópusi. Egész évben meleg van: 20-32 °C. Az esős évszak júliustól november közepéig tart. Ilyenkor van melegebb, a levegő páratartalma magas. Ez a trópusi viharok időszaka. Az ország lakossága 276000 fő. Bridgetown-ban 7000 fő lakik. Az ország fő bevételi forrása a turizmus. A homokos tengerpart, a korallzátonyok, és a luxusszállodák nagy vonzerőt jelentenek.

A házigazdák 2,5 millió dolláros költségvetésből rendezik meg az eseményt. A rendezésbe bevonták a környék vállalkozásait, megértetve velük azt, hogy ez egy jövőben megtérülő befektetés. Stephen Lashley , sportért felelős miniszter szerint a sport a gazdasági fejlődés egyik motorja. 

A házigazdák 6 súlycsoportban indítanak versenyzőt. A barbadosi lányokra már csak a hazai pálya miatt is érdemes odafigyelni. 

A vb-nek nemcsak saját weboldala (www.wwb2010.com), hanem saját indulója is van, ami az oldalról letölthető. A kabala figurát- Krisa a repülő hal- a képek között is láthatjátok. A csapatok szállása sem mindennapi. A Barbados Beach Club néhány képét felraktam, ezek a képek magukért beszélnek. A sportolóknak a helyszínen 24 órás edzési lehetőséget biztosítanak.

*A magyar csapat 8 versenyzővel vág neki a hosszú útnak. 
A versenyzők:*​*​*48 kg Ancsin katalin UBC
51 kg Mizsei Vivien KKF
54 kg Némedi Varga Csilla SGY
60 kg Pikács Mercédesz HSH
64 kg Papp Nikolett DBK
69 kg Nagy Bianka SZB
75 kg Kovács Mária PVSK
81 kg Nagy Tímea DVSC

xlsport


*Briggs: Klicsko a padlón fog fetrengeni*

*Október 16-án, Hamburgban teszi legközelebb kockára a WBC nehézsúlyú világbajnoki címét Vitalij Klicsko. Az ukrán bokszoló ellenfele az amerikai Shannon Briggs lesz, aki brutális kiütéses győzelmet ígér a rajongóknak.*

"Életem legjobb formájában vagyok. Azt tervezem, hogy gyorsabban kiütöm Vitalijt, mint azt Lennox Lewis tette velem tizenkét évvel ezelőtt" - mondta a korábbi nehézsúlyú világbajnok, akit Lewis annak idején az ötödik meneteben tett harcképtelenné. Briggs azóta két pontozásos vereséget szenvedett, legutóbbi három meccsét azonban KO-val nyerte meg, ami roppant magabiztossá tette a 2003 óta veretlen Klicsko elleni meccs előtt. "Vitalij a szorító padlóján fog fetrengeni és reménytelenül rázza majd a fejét, míg a bíró ki nem számolja" - ígérte meg szurkolóinak Briggs.
Dr.Izom​</BEVEZETO>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Szeptember 6)

*Hat magyar siker a Papp László emlékverseny döntőiben*
2010. 09. 04. 19.18


<RIGHT> 






*Hat súlycsoportban is magyar győzelem született az első alkalommal kiírt, hajdúszoboszlói Papp László ökölvívó emlékverseny szombati döntői során.*

A szervezők tájékoztatása szerint a hat ország öklözőinek részvételével megrendezett viadal fináléi sok nézőt vonzottak és remek hangulatban zajlottak.
Az egyik legnagyobb érdeklődés a júniusi, moszkvai Eb aranyérmesének, Bacskai Balázsnak a fellépését kísérte, s ő nem is okozott csalódást, a 69 kilósok A csoportjának döntőjében magabiztosan verte német riválisát.

Rajta kívül Ungvári István (49 kg), Nagy Krisztián (56), Nagy Péter (75), Szellő Imre (81) és Bouquet Bence (+91) nyert a hazaiak közül.

*A legjobb magyar ökölvívónak Bacskait választották*, míg a külföldiek közül a 91 kilóban diadalmaskodott horvát Stjepan Vugdelia kapta a díjat.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 9)

*Sorozatverekedés várja a magyar thai-bokszolókat*
2010. 10. 08. 18.43


<RIGHT> 






*Salgótarjánban, a hazai thai-box legkiválóbb művelőinek a közreműködésével, Fight Night Hungary néven szombaton rendezik meg a több tornából álló bajnokság első fordulóját.*

A gálasorozat jövő nyárig tart, és a selejtezőket a budapesti rendezésű döntő zárja. Az egyes állomásokon minden magyarországi régióból és különböző súlycsoportokban indulhatnak a versenyzők.
"A Fight Night Hungary mérkőzései az Európában viszonylag elterjedt euro-thai szabályrendszer szerint zajlanak, ami a versenyzőket tekintve biztonságos, a közönség számára pedig rendkívül szórakoztató, akciódús és látványos thai technikákban gazdag küzdelmeket tesz lehetővé" - jellemezte a szombaton rajtoló sorozatot Rehák György, az egyik főszervező, a magyarországi thai-box korábbi, nemzetközileg is elismert alakja.
A tervezett tornáknak Salgótarján után Budapest, Győr, Pécs, Szeged és Balatonfüred ad otthont a fővárosi nagydöntő előtt.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 11)

*Alvarez a WBA új nagyváltósúlyú világbajnoka*​ 

Megosztott pontozásos győzelemmel gyűjtötte be a WBA szervezet betöltetlen nagyváltósúlyú világbajnoki címét Rigoberto Alvarez. A Saul Alvarez testvéreként is ismert, és korábban nagyközép-, illetve középsúlyban bokszoló 32 éves mexikói öklöző az eddigi interim, azaz ideiglenes bajnok japán Nobuhiro Ishidával nézett farkasszemet szombaton éjszaka. A szoros, nagy küzdelmet hozó mérkőzésen nem történt leütés, és végül a hazai szorítóban küzdő Alvarez örülhetett, ugyanis a három pontozóból ketten őt látták jobbnak, és így a "Spanyol" becenevű bunyós derekára csatolhatták fel a Miguel Cotto szuperbajnoki státuszba helyezését követően gazdátlanná váló világbajnoki övet.​ 

*Profi ökölvívás: a visszatérő Thomas Ulrich kiütötte Gáspár Gyulát*​ 

*Tizenkilenc hónap kihagyást és két sokkoló K.O.-vereséget követően jól sikerült a korábbi háromszoros félnehézsúlyú profi ökölvívó Európa-bajnok Thomas Ulrich visszatérése.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->Az egykori Universum-bunyós a pozitív mérleggel bíró Gáspár Gyulával találkozott Hamburgban, és kiütéses győzelmet aratott a harmadik menetben.​ 

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">*Tizenhárom érmet szereztünk Porecben*
​</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right>​http://javascript<b></b>:void(0)</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right> ​</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right> ​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen align=center><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>*



*

Jól szerepeltek a magyar judósok a poreci masters Európa-bajnokságon, a mieink közül tizenhárman állhattak fel a dobogóra, Csihi János, Tamás László és Gyimes Nikolett (fenti képünkön) annak legfelső fokára.​ 

Harminchárom ország 509 judósa lépett tatamira a poreci masters Európa-bajnokság egyéni versenyei során, s az előzetes várakozásoknak megfelelően az orosz csapat szerepelt a legjobban: hetvenöt éremmel – közte harminckét arannyal – zártak az éremtáblázat élén.​ 
A husznonöt fős magyar válogatott is ragyogó teljesítményt nyújtott Horvátországban, a mieink három arany-, négy ezüst- és hat bronzéremmel az éremtáblázat hatodik helyén zárták a kontinensbajnokságot.​ 
*A magyar indulók közül csütörtökön* *Csihi János az M7-es kategória 66 kilósai között megvédte Európa-bajnoki címét, míg Tamás László az M5-ös kategória nehézsúlyú versenyzői között lett első. A harmadik aranyérmünket pénteken Gyimes Nikolett (F2, 70 kg) szerezte meg.*​ 
*Ezüstérmet szerzett*
 Novota Zsolt (M1, 100), Nagy-Hinst István (M6, 100), Milos Ildikó (F2, 52) és Vészi Klára (F2, 57).​ 
*A dobogó harmadik fokára állhatott*
 Göndöcs Attila (M3, 60), Győri István (M6, 90), Szaszkó Ákos (M1, 90), Zatik József (M5, 73), Husztiné Király Anita (F2, 70) és Szabó Szilvia (F2, 63).​ 


*



*
*Vészi Klára (balról) az Európa-bajnoki dobogón*


xlsport-DrIzom
​ 
​​
​​
​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## Esly (2010 Október 11)

*X. Nemzetközi Küzdősport Fesztivál "A visszatérés" 

Szentes 2010.10.02.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orhNfeh2FfA
*


----------



## kicsisziv_79 (2010 Október 12)

Gyereket mennyi idos kortol lehet sportoltatni?


----------



## AndiC (2010 Október 12)

kicsisziv_79 írta:


> Gyereket mennyi idos kortol lehet sportoltatni?


 
Hatéves korukban vittem el a gyerkőcöket először judozni. A II. hónapban a fiamnak meghúzódott a térde, annyira, hogy gipszbe tették. Na akkor megálltunk. 
És akkor kb 1 év múlva a két hálás tanitvány a nagymaminál bemutatta a 2 kemény hónap alatt tanultakat, természetesen egymáson, aminek az lett az eredménye, hogy a fiacskám 2 napig nem ment iskolába, mert a hugi úgy nyakon csapta, hogy nem birta a fejét mozgatni. 
Szentbeszédem megtartása után megtárgyaltuk, hogy több bemutatóra nem kerül sor, viszont japánul számolni szabad... 
A küzdősportokkal ugyan felhagytak, most úsznak és kosaraznak.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 12)

*Vlagyimir Klicsko szinte ismeretlen ellen kockáztatja vb-öveit *
2010. 10. 12. 13.26 


<RIGHT> 






*Mindhárom profi bokszvilágbajnoki övét kockára teszi december 11-i címmeccsén Vlagyimir Klicsko, aki azonban biztosra mehet: ellenfele tudniillik a gyakorlatilag ismeretlen Dereck Chisora lesz.*
A 34 éves, nehézsúlyú ukrán ökölvívó maga jelentette be kedden, hogy a németországi Mannheimben sorra kerülő összecsapásnak egyformán tétje a három nagy világszervezetnél - az IBF-nél, az IBO-nál és a WBO-nál - őrzött elsősége.
"Tudtam, hogy a rangsorban jó helyen állok, de így is alaposan meglepődtem, hogy megkaptam az esélyt Klicsko ellen" - reagált a bejelentésre a zimbabwei születésű, 26 esztendős brit nemzetközösségi bajnok. 
Az ukrán világbajnok mindenesetre nem becsüli alá riválisát:
"Chisora fiatal, gyors és nagy ütőerejű bokszoló. Az edzőm, Emanuel Steward külön felhívta a figyelmemet kvalitásaira, és emlékeztetett rá, hogy járt 1978-ban a nagy Muhammad Ali az akkor 24 éves Leon Spinksszel. Törekedni fogok rá, hogy én semmi esélyt ne adjak Chisorának."
Az ifjabbik Klicsko fivér - akinek bátyja, Vitalij szintén nehézsúlyú világbajnok - 58 profi mérkőzéséből 55-öt megnyert, s 3 veresége van, míg Chisora mérlege még hibátlan: eddigi 14 meccsét mind megnyerte, 9-et kiütéssel.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

*Nagy sikerrel zárult az I. Magyar Gyermek és Ifjúsági Brazil Jiu Jitsu Bajnokság*


*Közel kilencven versenyző részvételével, sikeresen lezajlott Tamásiban az Első Magyar Gyermek és Ifjúsági Brazil Jiu Jitsu országos bajnokság. Íme az eredmények*

Közel kilencven versenyző részvételével, sikeresen lezajlott Tamásiban az Első Magyar Gyermek és Ifjúsági Brazil Jiu Jitsu országos bajnokság. Íme az eredmények! 









A hazai résztvevőkön kívül két horvát bjj-klub is képviseltette magát. A 7-16 éves korosztály esetenként felnőtteket megszégyenítő harci hévvel küzdöttek. 


















Max Carvalho az esemény fővédnöke és bírája elismerően nyilatkozott a fiatalok felkészültségéről. 
Sajnos minden korosztályban még nem rendeznek Európa-bajnokságot az IBJJF tájékoztása szerint, de a legidősebb kategóriák győztesei a 2011. január végi Portugáliában, Lisszabonban megrendezendő felnőtt BJJ Európa-bajnokságon akár tatamira is léphetnek.










*I. Magyar Gyermek és Ifjúsági Brazil Jiu Jitsu*
*Országos Bajnokság*
_*(1.st Hungarian Kids and Junior BJJ Open )*_
2010. szeptember. 25.-26.

részt vevő csapatok/competitor teams:
Croatia Pavin Team
Croatia Vukovich Team
Orgovány Team
Vincze Ju Jitsu
Tatami Centrum
Gracie Barra Hadak Útja
Gracie Barra Tamási
Gracie Barra Szekszárd

*Eredmények/Results*
I./24kg
1.Tanner Hunor (Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)
2.Petrits Norbert (Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)
3.Lückl Levente(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)
4.Porga Gergely(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)

I./27kg
1.Gyalus Bence (Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)
2.Gombár Tamás (Tatami Centrum)
3.Németh Róbert(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)

I./30kg
1.Tóth Zoltán (Orgovány Team)
2.Király Balázs (Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)
3.Szűcs Péter(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)
3.Kovács Benedek (Gracie Barra Hadak Útja.Molnár Gábor)

I./34kg
1.Kalla Levente (Gracie Barra Hadak Útja Molnár Gábor)
2.Ipacs Kornél (Tatami Centrum) 
3.Dömötör Marcell (Gracie Barra-Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)

II./37kg
1.Domagoj Bunoza (Croatia-Vukovich Team)
2.Szabó Dániel (Gracie Barra Hadak Útja-Molnár Gábor)
3.Szőts Bence Ábel(Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)

II./50kg
1.Faragó Gábor (Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)
2.Illés Botond (Gracie Barra Hadak Útja-Molnár Gábor)
3.Heiter Bence(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)
4.Korsós Gergő(Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)

II./55kg
1.David Horvat (Croatia-Vukovich Team)
2.Takács Bendegúz (Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)
3.Kalla István(Gracie Barra Hadak Útja-Molnár Gábor)

III./51kg
1.Bogáncs Bence (Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)
2.Hrvoje Cicvarich (Croatia-Vukovich Team)

III./56kg
1.Bodor Norbert(Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)
2.Marton Máté(Vincze Ju jitsu)
3.Fazekas Dániel(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)

III./63kg
1.Dér István (Orgovány Team)
2.Tomislav Bunoza (Croatia-Vukovich Team)
3.Tornyai Richárd (Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)

III./68kg
1.David Zovko (Croatia-Vukovich Team)
2.Mario Vhrovac (Croatia-Vukovich Team)
3.Kemény Levente(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)

III./76kg
1.Denny Vukovich(Croatia-Vukovich Team)
2.Ivan Brajko(Croatia-Vukovich Team)
3.Domagoj Horvat(Croatia-Vukovich Team)
3.Bedő Botond(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)

III./+8okg
1.Almási Martin (Gracie Barra Hadak Útja-Molnár Gábor)
2.Kólya Roland (Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)
3.Németh Lajos(Gracie Barra Hadak Útja-Molnár Gábor)

IV./59kg
1.Marupitye Sunil (Vincze Ju jitsu)
2.Baranyai Zoltán(Gracie Barra Hadak Útja-Molnár Gábor)
3.Riba Adrienn(Vincze Ju jitsu)

IV./67kg
1.Bogáncs Gergő(Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)
2.Josip Simara(Croatia-Pavin Team)
3.Tóth Máté(Vincze Ju jitsu)
3.Schellenberger Patrik(Vincze Ju jitsu)

IV./75kg
1.Ughy Viktor(Vincze Ju jitsu)
2.Marosi Patrik(Vincze Ju jitsu)
3.Laboda Ferenc(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)

IV./+85kg
1.Szűcs Kristóf (Tatami Centrum)
2.Demeter Bendegúz(Vincze Ju jitsu)
3.Szűcs Dávid(Gracie Barra Tamási-Szőts Gábor)

Lányok/Girls
II./33kg
1.Tóth Anett (Orgovány Team)
2.Zsitvai Kata(Gracie Barra Szekszárd-Szőts Gábor)

II./45kg
1.Marija Pavlovich (Croatia-Pavin Team)
2.Adriana Vukovich(Croatia-Vukovich Team)
3.Annamarija Rusanac(Croatia-Pavin Team)

III. 
1.Luciana Pavin(Croatia-Pavin Team)
2.Sara Skok(Croatia-Pavin Team)

IV.
1.Iva Mihaj (Croatia-Pavin Team)
2.Mirna Sabo(Croatia-Pavin Team)

V. 
1.Iva Mihaj(Croatia-Vukovich Team)
2.Riba Adrien(Vincze Ju jitsu)

*Mayweather: Soha nem mondtam, hogy Pacquiao használ valamit*

Hosszabb hallgatás és a törvénnyel való összeütközés után a napokban megszólalt Floyd Mayweather Jr. A világ egyik legjobb bunyósának tartott amerikai egy rádiós műsor vendége volt, ahol főként a magánéleti dolgairól kérdezték, de természetesen az ökölvívás témakörét sem lehetett megkerülni. Szóba került többek között a novemberben Manny Pacquiaoval mérkőző Antonio Margarito, akit 2006/2007-ben Mayweather ellenfelének szántak, Floyd viszont - elmondása szerint - érezte, hogy valami nem tiszta a mexikói bunyós körül: _"Bizonyos időszakban rengeteg ember akart engem látni Margarito ellen. Azt mondták, kerülöm őt. Ez ugyanaz a csávó volt, akit később csaláson értek. Hangoztattam is akkoriban, hogy szerintem valami érdekes dolog folyik Margarito körül. Aztán meg is fogták őt, kiderült, hogy csal és gipszelt bandázzsal verte meg a riválisait. Nem tudom, egy ilyen ember hogy kaphatta vissza az engedélyét. Keményített bandázzsal állt oda bunyózni, egy ezzel kapott találat pedig rövidre is zárhatja az egész pályafutásodat."_ - mondta Mayweather, aki természetesen Manny Pacquiaora is kitért: _"Soha nem mondtam, hogy Pacquiao használ valamit. Én csak azt hangoztatom, hogy ha én csalok, vagy ő csal, akkor átverjük a rajongókat. Mutassuk meg a világnak, hogy az ökölvívás tiszta sport. Vállaljuk hát mindketten a teszteket!"._ 

Dr.Izom


*Aláírták a Klitschko vs. Chisora meccs szerződését*

A huszonhat éves, veretlen brit Derek Chisora lehet a következő, aki megpróbálja elvenni Wladimir Klitschko WBO/IBF nehézsúlyú öveit. A kihívó aláírta a szerződést, tehát immár biztossá vált, hogy a felek december 11-én, Mannheimben összecsapnak egymással. Chisora természetesen nagyon örül a lehetőségnek és meg akarja törni Klitschkoék uralmát: _"Ez most számomra a dicsőségről szól és arról, hogy az álmom valóra váljon, vagyis nehézsúlyú világbajnok legyek. Haye nem fog kiállni a Klitschko testvérekkel, amíg ők is bajnokok, de én készen állok a meccsre és megküzdök velük. Klitschkoék túl hosszú ideje uralják a súlycsoportot, és alig várom, hogy végre szorítóba lépjek Németországban és leoltsam Wladimirnél a villanyt. Vitali ott áll a háttérben, de elintézem őt is, mihelyst végeztem Wladimirrel. Wladimir egy jó, erős bajnok, kiváló technikával, de azt hiszem, be tudok mutatni valami újat, amivel legyőzhetem. Nem jöhet minden nap ilyen lehetőség, mint ez, el kellett hát fogadnom és higgyék el, csupán egy ütésre lesz szükségem."_ - mondta Chisora. A bunyós menedzsere, Frank Warren pedig elmondta, hogy a szerződés szerint, amennyiben a brit kihívó legyőzi Wladimir Klitschkot, legközelebb annak bátyja, a WBC övet őrző Vitali ellen kell kiállnia.​


----------



## FagyisSzent (2010 Október 13)

kicsisziv_79 írta:


> Gyereket mennyi idos kortol lehet sportoltatni?


Az én tapasztalatom, hogy kisgyerekek még sem fizikailag (csontozat még rohamosan fejlődik), sem szellemileg (figyelem) nem készek arra, hogy harcművészetet komolyan tanuljanak. 6 éves kortól legkorábban (a gyerek személyes adottságainak függvényében) lehet a küzdősportokat elkezdeni, akkor is inkább játékos formában a figyelemre és a fizikum fejlesztésére fókuszálva. Párhuzamos sportok űzése nagyon hasznos lehet: úszás, torna, olyasmi, ami az egész testet harmonikusan fejlszti. Tinédzserkorban aztán rá lehet állni a harcművészetekre teljes lendülettel.

Remélem, ez segit.


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 13)

kicsisziv_79 írta:


> Gyereket mennyi idos kortol lehet sportoltatni?


 

Sztem minden szülő....megtalálhatja a gyerekének megfelelő sportot...testmozgást....a szülők akik ismerik gyermeküket...feltétlen tisztába vannak...,hogy gyermekük...milyen irányultságú..mennyi a mozgásigénye...mennyire koordináltak a mozgással kapcsolatos érzékei...min ez korának függvényében...a gyerekek minden korukban...az az máskorukban változtathatják...a mozgásukat...a testalkatuk sokban számit...álltalában a gyerköcöknél már elég kiskorukban kiderülnek...,hogy pl a labdázást és az azzal összefüzödő mozgásokat kedvelik...,vagy esetleg a viz szeretete...stb...
Azt gondolom..,hogy *minden szülőnek bizony....egy szinten* *el kell vonatkoztatni magát...amikor is gyermekét sportoltatni szándékozik... és nagyon fontosnak tartom...,hogy szigoruan.... csak a gyerek tulajdonságait..., tehetségét...., kedvét szabad nézni... és soha nem a saját akaratunkat érvényesiteni...sőt igenis a gyereknek is vannak döntés jogai...ezért ugyan hagydöntse el maga...mit is szeretne sportolni...,ha már érez annyi ambiciót magába..,hogy szervezet körülmények között...szakemberek segitsége mellett mozogjon...és tehesse mindezt még akkor is...,ha soha nem lesz világbajnok...élsportoló...!* 
Azok a gyerekek...akik nem erőszaknak...és a szülők álltal választottat csinálhatják...jól fogják érezni magukat...ami elengedhetetlen a sportban is és annak mivelésében...kortól és nemtől független!
A gyerekeknek...kicsiknek és nagyoknak minden tetszik... a foci.., a judo..., a futás...., az úszás..., a kosárlabda...,a lóvaglás...,a balett...stb...hagyni kell választani Őket...és ha a választásuk változó...annak oka van...amit Ők maguk éreznek...hát változtassanak....

*Csak néhány pl:*

*babaúszás* (nem úszásoktatás!): 3 hónapos kortól..., vízhez szoktatás:1-2 éves kortól...
*egyéb iránt úszás:
*4-5 éves kortól
*foci:* 4-6 éves kortól...
*küzdősportok *– 6-8 éves kortól
*futás, atlétika:* 10-12 éves kortól
*balett –játékos előkészítő:*(megfelelő pedagógiai háttérrel!): 3-4 éves kortól
*kosárlabda:* 8-10 éves kortól
*búvárkodás:* 12 éves kortól 
*kajak-kenu:* 6-10 éves kortól
*kerékpározás:* 12 éves kortól

No ezek a szakemberek álltaliak optimális esetben....

Azt mondom ugy a gyerekeknek...,mint a korosabbaknak is...a sport...nélkülözhetetlen a szervezet egészséges fejlődéséhez...és az egészségünk szintentartásához...de nagyon fontos a gyerekek
szocializációjának is...


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 14)

*Erdős Attila Hollandiában meccsel*
2010. 10. 14. 03.41


<RIGHT> 







*Kemény mérkőzés vár Erdős Attilára, a Re-Gym 63,5 kilogrammos versenyzője október 16-án, szombaton Emmenben a holland WFCA bajnokság „B” kategóriájában vív thai-box ütközetet a 28 éves tapasztalt fighter, Hoessian ellen.*

Erdős Attilának nem lesz idegen a németalföldi környezet, korábban többször megmérettette már magát a holland WFCA bajnokság „C” osztályának küzdelmein, de a Re-Gym holland testvércsapatának, a Kurosaki Gym-nek edzőtáboraiban is tesztelte már tudását. 

A Re-Gym tehetsége korábbi jó teljesítményének köszönhetően október 16-án már egy szinttel feljebb, a „B” kategóriában vívhat mérkőzést. Az 5x2 percre tervezett találkozón egy 28 éves tapasztalt holland harcos, Hoessian ellen kell majd bizonyítania Emmen városában. Tudvalévő, a holland bajnokság minden osztályát kőkemény verekedés, óriási iram jellemzi, a mérkőzések ritmusa jelentősen eltér a más európai találkozókon megszokottakétól. A „szakmai akklimatizáció” miatt Erdős Attila a meccse előtt – más Re-Gym-fighterek társaságában – egyhetes hollandiai edzőtáborban vesz részt, a Super Pro Gym edzőtermében igyekszik majd minél többet szpárringolni. 
- A győzelem szándékával utazom ki, szeretnék olyan teljesítményt nyújtani, hogy három-négy mérkőzés múlva reális eséllyel pályázhassak arra, hogy az „A” kategóriában léphessek szorítóba – mondta Erdős Attila. – Remélem, a harcos stílust kedvelő holland közönség elégedett lesz a hozzáállásommal, a küzdőszellememmel, s alkalmasnak talál arra, hogy idővel egy osztállyal feljebb meccselhessek. Először azonban a „B” kategóriában kell bizonyítanom. Igyekszem a technikámat és a fizikai állóképességemet is folyamatosan csiszolni, rajtam nem fog múlni, hogy előrébb jussak. 
Erdős ellenfelét a Re-Gym holland testvérklubja, a Kurosaki Gym trénere, Kees Viser jól ismeri, a mester szerint a holland fiú fizikálisan nagyon kemény, ám Attila technikailag előtte jár, ezért jó esélye van a győzelem megszerzésére. Érdekesség, hogy a hollandiai gálán is Kees Viser áll majd Erdős Attila szorítósarkában, a Re-Gym vezetőedzője, Rehák György október 18-án a Magyar Kick Box Szövetség K-1 válogatott szövetségi kapitányaként Azerbajdzsánba utazik a WAKO Európa-bajnokságra. Rehák mester szerint, ha Erdős Attila fejlődése töretlen marad, egy év múlva a holland „A” kategóriás szintre juthat. A tréner úgy véli, a cél elérhető, de nem lesz könnyű, hiszen a holland mezőnyben számtalan klasszis található.​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 15)

*Magyarország - Szlovákia összecsapás a hétvégén!*
2010. 10. 15. 03.10 


<RIGHT> 






*Tokaj ad otthont annak a küzdősport gálának, ahol Magyarország és Szlovákia sportolói küzdenek meg egymással október 16-án.*


* K-1 , K-3, kick-box mérkőzések, és Karate, Jiu-Jitsu, Tai-qi, Judo és Kung-fu* bemutatók színesítik a programot. Az este díszvendége Bárdosi Sándor lesz, de nem hiányoznak majd a küzdősport gálákról ismert nevek a ringből sem. Zathureczky Zsolt, aki nemrég 16-os nemzetközi MMA tornát nyert Sopronban, most a ring sarokban segédkezik majd csapattársának, Kántor Tamásnak. A Havanna becenévre hallgató Pitbull növendék, egy szlovák ellenféllel fog küzdeni K-1 szabályrendszerben. A tokaji kick-box világbajnok és K-1 magyar bajnok Éltető Daniella is ringbe lép, ő is szlovák ellenféllel néz majd farkasszemet.

A gálán összesen nyolc amatőr, és nyolc profi mérkőzést láthatnak az érdeklődők. A rendezvény helyszíne Tokajban, a *Tokaji Ferenc Gimnázium Sportcsarnoka lesz, a kezdés időpontja 15 óra.*

*Párosítás:*
Nagy Zsolt vs. Lippai Péter (low kick)
Fodor Dávid vs. Fekete Attila (K-3)
Stadler Dániel vs. Szepesi Zoltán (K-1)
Herczku Miklós vs. Szilágyi Áron (K-1)
Koós Valter vs. Piskóti Richárd (K-1)
Pető László vs. Csuka Dániel (K-1)
Roma Dávid vs. Molnár Márk (K-1)
Szabó György vs. Turai Zoltán (K-3)
Szabó Ferenc vs. Mislai Károly (K-1)
Horváth Botond vs. Németh Ádám (K-3)
Szőke Ferenc vs. Balogh Szabolcs (K-1)
Dubomir Urban vs. TBA (Kickbox full Contact)
Éltető Daniella vs. Levicka Petra (Low-kick)
Szolomájer László vs. Bóbis István (K-1)
Kántor Tamás (Havanna) vs. Miroslav Gorik (K-1)
Franko Peter vs. Sándor András (K-1)
Gönczi Alex vs. Morvai Kevin (K-3) 


*Cselgáncs GP: kilenc magyar Rotterdamban*
2010. 10. 15. 02.35 


<RIGHT> 






*Nyolc férfi és egy női cselgáncsozó képviseli a magyar színeket a hétvégén a rotterdami Grand Prix-n, amely az olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozat állomása.*


A szövetség csütörtöki tájékoztatása szerint Burján László (60 kg), Ungvári Miklós (66), Gorjanácz Zsolt (66), Ungvári Attila (73), Taraba Sándor (73), Csoknyai László (81), Nagysolymosi Sándor (81), Hadfi Dániel (100) és Joó Abigél (78) utazik a 100 ezer dollár összdíjazású viadalra.

A holland kikötőváros kellemes emlékeket ébreszthet a magyarokban, mivel tavaly Mészáros Anett ott nyerte első világbajnoki ezüstérmét, míg 2005-ben Braun Ákos ott lett Európa-bajnok.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Kick-box: Az útirány: Baku!*
2010. 10. 15. 12.47


<RIGHT> 






*Október 18-án a magyar light-contact, low-kick és K-1 válogatott útnak indul Azerbajdzsán fővárosába Bakuba. Itt rendezik meg a WAKO Light-contact, low-kick és K-1 Európa-bajnokságát. A csapat érkezés után átesik a mérlegelésen, majd másnap kipihenheti az út fáradalmait.*

Kedden bírói szeminárium is lesz,majd délután a sok mindent meghatározó sorsolásra kerül sor. 20-án . szerdán egy minden bizonnyal ünnepélyes és látványos megnyitó után kezdődnek a selejtező küzdelmek, s folytatódnak csütörtökön is, ekkor már a közvetlen éremhez jutás a tét. Pénteken , 22-én a döntőbe jutásért vívnak, illetve lemegy a döntők egy része. Szombaton a döntők második része következik, s az ünnepélyes eredményhirdetés. 
A magyar light-contact válogatott Dunavarsányban készült az Európa-bajnokságra. Zrínyi Miklós edző elmondta, hogy nyugodt körülmények között tudtak készülni, azért is, mert a mostani válogatottba azok kerültek be, akik esélyesek lehetnek egy jó szereplésre. Sok volt a küzdelem, de az első héten nem hiányozhatott a kondíciót rendben tartó futás sem. A második héten a hagyományos kéz és lábtechnikai edzés került előtérbe, s elmaradtak a futások. A válogatottak előzőleg klubjukban futóprogram alapján készültek fel, így ez a fokozott megterhelés problémát nem jelenthetett. Mint mindig, Zrínyi Miklós mesteredző most sem jósolgatott. Sokat számít majd a sorsolás.A csapat rutinosabb, és a korábbi években eredményes része, Krempf Réka, Fenyvesi Márta , Dancsecs Bojána, Dancsó Zoltán valószínűleg a kiemeltek között lesz, de a tavalyi VB ezüstérmes Wágner Vivien, EB érmes Molnár Mónika is reménykedhet kedvező sorsolásban. Újoncokat is avat a magyar válogatott. Sélley Anna és Kovács Ádám mindent megtettek a felkészülés során. Hogy ez mire lesz elegendő, az majd eldől Bakuban. A light-contact válogatott névsora::

*Light-contact: Nők:*
* 
50 kg*. Kremmpf Réka (Esztergomi KBSE)
*55.kg.*Molnár Mónika (Esztegromi KBSE)
*60.Kg*.Wágner Vivien (Szigetszentmiklós-Tököl SE)
*65.kg.*Dancsecs Bojána (Castrum-Dinamica SE, Körmend)
*70 kg.*Fenyvesi Márta (Zoltek SE)
*+70 kg.* Sélley Anna (Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE)

*Férfiak*:

*57 kg*. : Kovács Ádám (Tigers SE, Szeged)
*63 kg*.Hirsch Viktor Zoltek SE)
*69 kg.* Takács Péter (Szigetszentmiklós-Tököl SE)
*79 kg.*Dancsó Zoltán (Kontroll SE, Szombathely)
*+94 kg*. Pödör Csaba (Copula Classic SE, Szombathely)
A válogatott K-1 szabályrendszerben induló részlegének munkájáról Rehák György szövetségi edző számolt be.Ő is azokat a versenyzőket választotta ki az utazók közé, akik a közelmúltban eredményeket hoztak, rutinosak és éremesélyesek. Egy hetes edzőtábor során ütemgyakorlatok, sparingok gyakorlásával a rövid távú „felpörgetés „ volt a cél, hiszen a versenyzők jó erőállapotban érkeztek a táborba. Rehák György általában jól tippel , a VB ezüstérmes Busai Gergelytől és társaitól kettő érmet vár. Nagyon harcos és motivált kis csapat utazik Bakuba.

*K-1 szabályrendszer: 
Nők: 48 kg.* Urbán Anett (Re-Gym)
*52 kg.* Balogh Mária (Unicentrál- Bull-s SE, Győr)
*81 *Busai Gergely (Megatech Tatabánya)
*+91* Zentai Máté (PTE PeAC RFC Pécs)

forrás: Gregor László
XLsport - 
​*Profi ökölvívás: Morales és Barrios decemberben mérkőzhet meg*


*December 18-án, Tijuanában visszatérése óta harmadik mérkőzését szándékozik megvívni Erik Morales, ellenfélnek pedig a korábbi nagypehelysúlyú profi ökölvívó világbajnokot, a szintén idén visszatérő Jorge Barriost szeretné megnyerni, akit szintén nagyon érdekel a lehetőség.*
​<!-- .cikkhead -->Morales végső célja még mindig a könnyűsúly és a Juan Manuel Marquez elleni mérkőzés, így a Barrios elleni találkozóra tervei szerint már 138 fontban kerülhetne sor. A mexikói legenda utolsó mérkőzésére 143 fontban került sor, és szerinte képes lesz könnyűsúlyba befogyasztani.


*Ungvári Miklós bronzérmet nyert a rotterdami cselgáncs-Vk-n*

*A 66 kg-os Ungvári Miklós bronzérmet nyert pénteken az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozatba tartozó rotterdami Grand Prix nyitónapján.*

Az MTK-Erzsébetváros kétszeres Európa-bajnoka az izraeli Dolev Dollberg, a portugál Sergiu Oleinic és a francia Florent Urani legyőzésével jutott be az elődöntőbe, ahol kikapott az olasz Francesco Faraldótól.
A 100 ezer dollár összdíjazású torna nyitónapjának másik magyarja, Gorjanácz Zsolt (66 kg) helyezetlenül zárt. Szombaton Ungvári Attilát (73), Taraba Sándort (73), Csoknyai Lászlót (81) és Nagysolymosi Sándort (81) szólítják tatamira a holland kikötővárosban, ahol 43 ország 293 résztvevője verseng.​</BEVEZETO>
Dr.Izom ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 16)

*Cselgáncs Vk: Csoknyai az ötödik lett 73 kg-ban*
2010. 10. 16. 16.42 <RIGHT>​ 




 

*A 73 kg-os Csoknyai László ötödik lett szombaton az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozatba tartozó rotterdami Grand Prix nyitónapján.*​ 
A verseny honlapja szerint a paksi dzsúdós a török Ahmet Sari és a cseh Jaromir Musil legyőzése után az elődöntőért vívott mérkőzésen vazaarival alulmaradt a holland Guillaume Elmonttal szemben. A 100 ezer dollár összdíjazású torna második napjának többi magyarja közül Ungvári Attila (73 kg), Taraba Sándor (73) és Nagysolymosi Sándor (81) egyaránt helyezetlenül zárt.
Pénteken Ungvári Miklós (66) bronzérmet nyert, vasárnap pedig az egyaránt Európa-bajnok Hadfi Dánielt (100) és Joó Abigélt (78) szólítják tatamira a holland kikötővárosban, ahol 43 ország 293 résztvevője verseng.​ 


<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Szumó vb: harmadik lett a magyar junior csapat*
2010. 10. 16. 18.20

<RIGHT> 
*Bronzérmes lett szombaton a varsói világbajnokságon a magyar junior szumóválogatott.*

A Mihályi Richárd, Papp György, Sárosi János, Bodorkos Dániel összeállítású együttes a bronzmérkőzésen 2-1-re verte Mongóliát.

*Egyéniben a 80 kg-os Papp György ötödik helyen végzett.
Vasárnap a felnőttek versenyével folytatódik a vb.
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Mti​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 17)

*Megsérült, de kibírta a meccs végéig Vitalij Klicsko kihívója*

*Az ukrán Vitalij Klicsko egyhangú pontozással győzte le kihívóját, az amerikai Shannon Briggset a Hamburgban rendezett, tizenkét menetes nehézsúlyú WBC világbajnoki címmérkőzésen.*

A meccs előtt a fogadóirodák és a szaklapok szavazásai sima, idő előtti Klitcsko-győzelmet jósoltak, szinte egyöntetű volt az a vélemény, hogy a 38 éves brooklyni bunyós csak a mérkőzés elején kaphatja el az ukrán bajnokot.
A Profiboksz beszámolója szerint a hamburgi gálán Klicsko kezdett agresszívabban, és több kemény jobbossal már az első menetben tudatosította passzív ellenfelével, hogy nincsen szándékában átadni a kezdeményezést.
A folytatás nyomasztó Klicsko-fölényt hozott, és a lassú, szellősen védekező kihívó a kevés indított - sok esetben testre irányuló - akciójából képtelen volt érdemben elérni a világbajnokot, aki mindkét kézzel pontos találatokat helyezett el Briggs fején.

A negyedik menet első másodpercében egy váratlan kombinációval ugyan kissé meglepte Briggs Klicskót, de a pillanatnyi fellángolást nem követte folytatás, és maradt az addig tapasztalt Klicsko-fölény. A címvédő az összecsapás ezen szakaszában némileg visszavett a támadásai intenzitásából, és nagyobb hangsúlyt fektetett a másodszándékú, azaz kontra akciókra, amivel párhuzamosan teret adott a kihívónak - aki viszont nem akart, vagy nem tudott ritmust váltani, és több kemény ütésbe is belenézett.
A mérkőzés közepére látványosan fogyni kezdett Briggs kondíciója, és a hetedik menetben Klicsko többször is megfogta az amerikait, aki szinte csodával határos módon talpon tudott maradni a szünetig (a gong pillanatában úgy tűnt, hogy Ian John-Lewis mérkőzésvezető fontolgatja Briggs leléptetését, de végül továbbengedte a találkozót).
A következő felvonásokban további nagy pofonokat kapott és meg is sérült a kihívó, de úgy tetszett, a nehézségek ellenére képes lehet arra, hogy kihúzza az összecsapás végéig, ami sikerült is neki.

A tizenkét menetet követően a pontozás és a győztes személyének kihirdetése már csak formalitás volt, és a 120-107, 120-107 és 120-105 arányú egyhangú döntés azt jelentette, hogy a 39 éves, Dr. Vasököl becenevű ukrán hatodik alkalommal is megvédte WBC nehézsúlyú címét, míg a vesztes, *Ágyúnak nevezett Briggs vigaszként feliratkozhatott azon kevesek közé, akik képesek voltak végigállni egy Klicsko elleni összecsapást.*

Dr.Izom​<SCRIPT language=javascript>prtnrPerjel ();</SCRIPT>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 18)

*Felföldi Szabolcs Kempo Freefight világbajnok!*
2010. 10. 17. 20.57

<RIGHT> 
*A lengyelországi Mikolowban került megrendezésre az IMAF Kempo világbajnokság, melyen Felföldi Szabolcs 3 győztes mérkőzés után világbajnok lett. A Hegylakó immáron kétszeres kempo világbajnok, hiszen 2007-ben a III. IKF világbajnokságon már első helyet szerzett full contact szabályrendszerben.



*

A mostani győzelem un. open combat freefight szabályrendszer, ami az MMA szabályrendszerhez hasonlít a legjobban. Kiskesztyűben mérkőznek, de földre vitel után nem lehet ütni és rúgni az ellenfelet. Szabolcs az első meccsét egy lengyel ellenfél (guillotin 1. menet), második meccsét egy ír ellenfél (guillotine 1. menet), harmadik meccsét, ami a döntő volt, szintén lengyel ellenfél (karprés 2. menet) ellen nyerte meg.
A világbajnoki aranyéremmel még nem teljes a lista, Felföldi Szabolcs kapta a „Világbajnokság Legtechnikásabb Sportolója” címet is.
*A magyar Kempo válogatott 6. helyezett lett a VB* *csapatversenyében,* *összesen 4 arany, 1 bronz, 1 negyedik, és 1 ötödik helyezést értek el. 
*​*
**Gratulálunk Hegylakónak, és a többi versenyzőnek!
*​*
*<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - Ezüstszegi József​<CENTER>

</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*WTF-Taekwondo: Tóth Balázs megnyerte a Belgrád Opent*
2010. 10. 19. 02.22 


<RIGHT> 






*Folytatta remek sorozatát Tóth Balázs. A magyar taekwondó-válogatott legeredményesebb tagja legutóbb a bonni Mesterek Kupáján győzött, ezúttal pedig a Belgrád Openen szerzett aranyérmet.*

A tizenötszörös magyar bajnok a döntőig svéd, szerb és horvát ellenfeleket győzött le a 87 kilogrammosok között. A fináléban pedig a szerb Marko Zivanovics következett, akit Tóth 15-1-re vert. 
A magyar világbajnoki bronzérmes taekwondóson kívül volt még egy magyar éremszerző Belgrádban: Dúcz Barbara az 52 kilogrammosok között második lett. A Belgrad Openen 23 ország 800 versenyzője vett részt. A taekwondósok jövő héten az országos bajnokságon lépnek küzdőtérre.


*Műtét vár Briggsre a nagy verés után*
2010. 10. 18. 15.10


<RIGHT> 




*Műtét vár Shannon Briggsre, aki szombaton pontozással alulmaradt Vitalij Klicskóval szemben a Boksz Világtanács (WBC) profi nehézsúlyú világbajnoki címéért kiírt hamburgi összecsapáson.*

A csata után kórházba szállított, 38 esztendős amerikainak - akit ukrán ellenfele 300-szor talált el - a bicepszét kell megoperálni, emellett több helyen eltört az arccsontja a szeme körül, és beszakadt a dobhártyája is.
Az idősebbik Klicsko-fivér, aki két vereség mellett profiként 41. győzelmét aratta, a pontozóknál 120-107, 120-107 és 120-105 arányban győzött. Briggs a hivatásosok között vívott 59. meccsén 6. vereségét szenvedte el. 


​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport -
​<CENTER>
</CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 19)

*Szumó-vb: Magyar sikerek Varsóban*
2010. 10. 17. 19.23 


<RIGHT> 






*A magyar felnőtt szumóválogatott egy-egy arany-, ezüst és bronzéremmel zárt vasárnap a varsói világbajnokságon.*

A Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának tájékoztatása szerint Libor Dezső a férfi nehézsúlyúak versenyében a többszörös világbajnok orosz Alan Karajevet verve lett világbajnok.
Libor Dezső felesége, Makai Erika a női nehézsúlyúak között szerzett ezüstérmet. A harmadik érem pedig Kálló Gyöngyi nevéhez fűződik, aki az open kategóriában szerezte meg a harmadik helyet.
Szombaton a junior csapat bronzérmes volt.

XLsport


​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=contentheading width="100%">*Kis Eszter nagy győzelme *​</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right>​http://javascript<b></b>:void(0)</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right>​</TD><TD class=buttonheading width="100%" align=right>​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen align=center><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>2010. október 20. szerda 00:00​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>



Folytatták jó szereplésüket a tatabá-
nyai Ippon Judo SE versenyzői: a fi-
atalabbak az ob-n, az idősebbek
Olaszországban jártak sikerrel. 


Az idősebb korosztály versenyzői az olaszországi Spilinbergóban léptek tatamira. A serdülők között Fábián Attila szerepelt kiválóan, megnyerte a +90 kilósok versenyét. A fináléban az olasz bajnok is fejet hajtott Csernoviczki Csaba tanítványa előtt.


*



​​*
​

Az ifjúságiaknál Horn Renáta a második helyen végzett, míg Salánki Evelin a dobogó legfelső fokára állhatott.

Szintén tatamira lépett Erdélyi Lilla, a szakosztály frissen igazolt U23-as válogatott sportolója. Lilla nem bízott semmit a véletlenre, magabiztosan nyerte a felnőttek között a 48 kilós súlycsoportot.

A fiatalabbak országos bajnokságon szerepeltek. A serdülő B-korosztályban Hadaró Balázs szerzett ezüstérmet, ami azért is dicséretes, mert diák A-korcsoportos lévén az idősebbeknél állhatott fel a dobogóra. Balázs két héttel korábban a saját korosztályában már begyűjtötte a bajnoki aranyérmet.

A diák B-korcsoportban a 49 kilóban induló Kis Eszter lett országos bajnok. Az ifjú hölgy eddig még nem veszített mérkőzést Magyarországon, így méltán érdemelte ki a bajnoki címet.

A fiúk 32 kilós súlycsoportjában Tornyi Dominik szerzett bronzérmet, ugyanitt Kis József a pontot érő ötödik helyen végzett.

*Nemzetközi verseny Spilinbergo, Olaszország*
*Nők. 48 kg:* 1. Erdélyi Lilla
*Ifjúságiak. Lányok. 48 kg:* …2. Horn Renáta. *63 kg:* 1. Salánki Evelin
*Serdülők. Fiúk. +90 kg:* 1. Fábián Attila

*Serdülő B-korcsoportos országos bajnokság, Cegléd*
*Fiúk. 44 kg:* …2. Hadaró Balázs

*Diák B-korcsoportos országos bajnokság, Budapest*
*Fiúk. 32 kg:* …3. Tornyi Dominik, 5. Kis József. *Lányok. 49 kg:* 1. Kis Eszter

*Az Ippon SE Tatabányáról*

A klub 2007-ben alakult, Csernoviczki Csaba vezetésével. Az akkori létszám mára többszörösére nőtt, jelenleg körülbelül kilencven sportoló látogatja az edzéseket. A szakmai munkát Csernoviczki Csaba, negyedik danos szakedző irányítja.

A klub legeredményesebb versenyzője Csernoviczki Éva, aki hetedik helyen végzett a pekingi olimpián, háromszor nyert U23-as Európa bajnokságot, felnőtt kontinensviadalon kétszer volt második, egyszer pedig harmadik helyezett.

Az edzések a TSC pálya mögött található tatabányai Küzdősportcentrum második emeletén vannak, kezdőknek kedden 17 órától, a haladóknak hétfőn, szerdán és pénteken 16.30 órától, az ifiknek, junioroknak és felnőtteknek pedig hétfőn, szerdán és pénteken 18.00 órától.


*Profi ökölvívás: David Haye lehet a következő - Vitalij Klicsko*


*A legutóbb Shannon Briggs ellen diadalmaskodó, s így a WBC (Bokszvilágtanács) világbajnoki övét megvédő Vitalij Klicsko ismét a WBA-bajnokot, David Haye-t akarja következő ellenfelének.*


<!-- .cikkhead -->„Szeretném kiütni Haye-t, hogy begyűjtsem az utolsó övet, amely még hiányzik a családi gyűjteményből. Én vagyok a legerősebb, az öcsémen kívül senki nem tud legyőzni. Még mindig rengeteg energia van bennem, ezért pár hónapon belül szeretnék ismét bokszolni" – nyilatkozta az ukrán klasszis. 

Klicsko gyors gyógyulást kívánt a meccsük után kórházba szállított Briggsnek.
„Remélem, hogy a legrosszabbakon túl van, és innentől már csak javul az állapota. Mielőbbi gyógyulást kívánok neki és azt, hogy térjen vissza a szorítóba. Nagy harcos, aki remek műsort képes produkálni. A legjobbakat kívánom neki!" – mondta Klicsko.
A David Haye elleni mérkőzéssel kapcsolatban Bernd Boente, Klicsko menedzsere elmondta: továbbra is tartják az általuk korrektnek vélt ötven-ötven százalékos részesedésről szóló ajánlatot.

Dr.Izom



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 20)

*Megalakult az MTK karateszakosztálya*
2010. 10. 20. 15.45


<RIGHT> 






*A tavalyi Világjátékokon győztes S. Kovács Ádám vezetésével megalakult az MTK karateszakosztálya, és az október 27-én kezdődő világbajnokságon induló hatfős magyar csapatból négy a kék-fehér klubot képviseli.*


S. Kovács Ádám a szerdai sajtótájékoztatón elmondta, hogy rajta kívül az Eb-bronzérmes Horváth Ottó és Hargitai Róbert, valamint a vb-5. Horváth Éva szerződött az MTK-hoz, de nem csak az élversenyzőkre szeretnének koncentrálni, így januártól megkezdődik a 100 fősre tervezett utánpótlásbázis kialakítása.
Deutsch Tamás, az MTK májusban megválasztott elnöke bejelentette, hogy nemrég megalakult a jégkorongszakosztály, a tervek szerint újraéled az atlétika és kosárlabda az 1888-ban alapított egyesületben, és hamarosan beindulhat a ritmikusgimnasztika-szakosztály is. A novemberre elkészülő, 2020-ig szóló fejlesztési stratégia egy sportiskola indítását is tartalmazza majd.
"A céljaink közé tartozik, hogy olyan sportágak is csatlakozzanak a klubhoz, amelyek eddig nem voltak az MTK-ban, s a nem olimpiai sportágak körét is bővítsük" - mondta a Fidesz politikusa, volt sportminiszter, aki ugyanakkor kiemelte, hogy új szakosztályt csak akkor hoznak létre, ha a meglévők működése biztosított. Ennek kapcsán megjegyezte, hogy szeretnék megerősíteni a klub két legeredményesebb szakosztályát, a vívást és a kajak-kenut. Hozzátette, amikor elnöknek felkérték, meglepődve hallotta, hogy az MTK idei költségvetése mindössze 142 millió forint.
Mészáros János, a karateszövetség elnöke, aki a sajtótájékoztatón nyújtotta át S. Kovács Ádámnak a versenyengedélyt, az MTI-nek elmondta, reálisan három érem megszerzése a cél a Belgrádban jövő szerdától vasárnapig tartó világbajnokságon.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 Október 21)

*Pitbull-sikerek Tokajban*
2010. 10. 21. 02.11


<RIGHT> 






*Remek színvonalú küzdősportgálát rendeztek a borsodi kisvárosban, a Tokaji Ferenc Gimnázium csarnokát megtöltötték a keményebb műfaj rajongói. A Sándor György vezette Pitbull Team négy fightere lépett ringbe, a nyíregyházi Roma Dávid két meccsen is bizonyította tehetségét. Az est díszvendége az olimpiai ezüstérmes birkózó, MMA Európa-bajnok Bárdosi Sándor volt. *


Szlovák és magyar versenyzők részvételével került megrendezésre a tokaji viadal, ahol kilenc amatőr és nyolc profi ütközetben mérték össze tudásukat a fighterek. A főmérkőzést a soroksári Pitbullok képviselője, Kántor „Havanna” Tamás vívta volna Miroslav Gocikkal K-1 szabályrendszerben, ám Sándor György tanítványa lázas betegség miatt nem tudott kiállni. Helyére nyíregyházi csapattársa, a tehetséges Roma Dávid ugrott be, aki zárt védekezéssel, pontos ütésekkel és rúgásokkal legyőzte szlovák riválisát. Roma sikerének értékét tovább növeli, hogy előtte egy amatőr mérkőzést is győzelemmel zárt, Molnár Márkot verte magabiztosan. 
A soroksári Pitbull Team legtehetségesebb harcosa, a 17 éves Turai Zoltán is folytatta sikersorozatát, a sportoló 12. mérkőzésén maradt veretlen, K-3-ban a második menetben fojtásfogással győzte le Szabó Györgyöt. 
Az ózdi Pitbullok képviselője, Szolomájer László is kitett magáért, profi K-1 viadalon Bódis Istvánt verte. 
Mindössze egy vereséget szenvedtek a Pitbull Team versenyzői, a soroksári Horváth Botond extramenetben kapott ki a K-3 szabályrendszerben megvívott mérkőzésen Németh Ádámtól.

*Amatőrök: 
*K-1: Roma Dávid (Pitbull Team Nyíregyháza) – Molnár Márk (Tokaj)
Turai Zoltán (Pitbull Team Soroksár) – Szabó György (Gönczi Team) K-3 
*Profik:
*K-1: Szolomájer László (Pitbull Team Ózd) – Bódis István (Hun Box Gyomaendrőd)
K-3: Horváth Botond (Pitbull Team Soroksár) – Németh Ádám (Gönczi Team) 
K-1: Roma Dávid – Miroslav Gocik (szlovák)
A soroksári Pitbullokat Sándor György, a nyíregyházi Roma Dávidot Kelemen Zsolt, az ózdi Szolomájer Lászlót Sós Lajos készítette fel. ​<CENTER></CENTER>



*Csak decemberben lesz a Galánta ** Koszovó B1 mérkőzés*
2010. 10. 21. 01.13

<RIGHT> 
*A koszovói csapat vízumproblémái miatt szombaton nem kerülhet megrendezésre a KO Galánta – Team Kosovo mérkőzés a BoxingONE Championship liga „B” csoportjában. A találkozót december 10-én pótolják.*

A koszovói csapat vezetői még az elmúlt héten tájékoztatták a B1 szervezőit a kellemetlen malőrről, amely abból adódik, hogy Szlovákia még nem ismerte el független államként a Szerbiából kivált, főleg albánok által lakott területet, így a koszovói polgárok csak igen nehézkesen kaphatnak beutazási engedélyt északi szomszédunkhoz. Ugyan a koszovói csapat tagjai rendelkeznek Magyarországra érvényes vízummal, és a Schengen-i egyezmény értelmében nincs ellenőrzés a magyar-szlovák határon, de az illetékesek nem akarták megkockáztatni, hogy a balkáni alakulattal szemben – egy esetleges közúti ellenőrzés során – illegális határátlépés miatt eljárást indítsanak. (Ami azonnali őrizetbe vétellel, majd idegenrendészeti eljárással járna.)
Jelen pillanatban úgy tűnik, hogy decemberre megoldódhatnak ezek a gondok, és az eredeti helyszínen, Galántán megküzdhetnek a csapatok. Ha mégsem, akkor Győrben vagy Komáromban lehet a küzdelem.
A galántai csapat vezetőedzője, „Tomi Kid” Kovács Tamás érthetően csalódottan beszélt a meccs elmaradásáról, ám örök optimista lévén, az eset pozitív oldalát is meglátta: „Kellemetlen, mert már a plakátok is elkészültek, és éppen kezdtük volna az intenzív médiakampányt. Ez a pénz most elúszott, de nem bánkódom, mert decemberben úgy léphetünk ringbe, hogy tisztában leszünk azzal, milyen arányban kell nyernünk a továbbjutáshoz!” – jelentette ki a galántai mester.
Mint ismert, a B1 liga „B”-jelű csoportjában két csapat fut versenyt a továbbjutást jelentő második helyért: a Vasas-Süllős-KSC-Btel vegyescsapat, valamint a galántai KO Box Club. A két alakulat egyenlő ponttal rendelkezik, s a segédpontjaik alapján is csak hajszálnyira vannak egymástól, így aki az utolsó mérkőzését nagyobb arányban nyeri meg, az jut tovább a DVSC mögött. Ebből a szempontból örülhet a Galánta, hogy a novemberi Vasas-KSC kontra DVSC összecsapás után, annak eredményének tudatában fogadhatják a Koszovót.

forrás: BoxingOne news​<CENTER></CENTER>

XLsport

*Briggs már jobban van a nagy verés után*
2010. 10. 20. 18.20


<RIGHT> 






*Négy nappal súlyos veresége után jobban van, és már nyilatkozott az őt kezelő hamburgi klinikán Shannon Briggs, aki szombaton pontozással alulmaradt Vitalij Klicskóval szemben a Boksz Világtanács (WBC) profi nehézsúlyú világbajnoki címéért kiírt összecsapáson.*


* "Nagyszerű csata volt. Még egyszer megcsinálnám - mondta a 38 éves amerikai öklöző. - Jól érzem magam, azok a hírek, hogy súlyos sérüléseim vannak, nem igazak."*

A csata után kórházba szállított Briggsnek - akit ukrán ellenfele mintegy 300-szor talált el - a bicepszét ugyanakkor pénteken meg kell operálni, emellett több helyen eltört az arccsontja a szeme körül, és beszakadt a dobhártyája is.
Az idősebbik Klicsko fivér, aki két vereség mellett profiként 41. győzelmét aratta, a pontozóknál 120-107, 120-107 és 120-105 arányban győzött. Briggs a hivatásosok között vívott 59. meccsén 6. vereségét szenvedte el.​<CENTER></CENTER>

​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 19)

*Dual Series női nemzetközi torna : második nap*
2010. 11. 19. 12.51

<RIGHT> 




*Az USA-ba zajló Dual Series nemzetközi női ökölvívó torna mai programja magyar - amerikai találkozóval kezdődött. *

Az olimpiai súlycsoportokban zajló tornán elsőként Mizsei Vivien lépett a szorítóba Cynthia Moreno ellen. Az 51kg-os súlycsoportban Moreno az első menetben jobbnak bizonyult, de Viviennek remek második menettel sikerült egy pontra csökkentenie hátrányát. Azonban a következő etapban megint csak a hazai versenyző bizonyult jobbnak. Az utolsó felvonás ugyan újra több eredményes magyar találattal bírt, de ez már nem volt elegendő a fordításhoz. A szoros mérkőzés a korábban VB bronzérmes és volt pánamerikai bajnok Moreno győzelmével zárult. Mizseinek sincs oka elkeseredni, hiszen jó teljesítményt nyújtott és lényegesen jobban bokszolt, mint a tegnapi mérkőzésén.
A 60kg-os kategóriában következett Pikács Mercédesz, akit Mikaela Mayer várt a kötelek között. A tapogatózó első menetet követően Mercédesz határozatlan támadásait látva hamar felbátorodott Mayer és magához ragadta az irányítást. Pikács ugyan igyekezett, hogy a mérkőzést a saját javára fordítsa, de ez sajnos nem sikerült, az amerikai most jobbnak bizonyult.
A magyar csapatból utolsóként a legnagyobb olimpiai súlycsoportban versenyző Kovács Mária csapott össze Alyssa DeFazzio-val immár másod ízben, hiszen tegnap már találkoztak és nagy aranyú magyar győzelem született. Azonban a piros 2-es elnevezést viselő hazai csapat 75kg-os versenyzője Tiffanie Hearn megbetegedett, így DeFazzio ugrott be helyettesíteni. A visszavágónak is tekinthető mérkőzésen sem volt nagyobb sikere a new yorki lánynak, bár a pontozás szorosabb mérkőzést mutatott Kovács ma is egyértelműen jobbnak bizonyult.
Az öt ország részvételével folyó verseny a hazaiak számára fontos megméretetést jelent. Mi sem bizonyítja jobban, hogy a verseny helyszínére még a mérkőzések kezdete előtt ellátogatott Leila Ili is, aki a bemelegítő teremben beszélgetett a bokszolókkal és az ökölvívásra buzdította a lányokat. A sportág itteni népszerűségét mutatja az is, hogy az internetes oldalukon lévő élő közvetítést egy millióan nézik esténként.

*Holnapi párosítás:
*51kg Mizsei Vivien – Christina Cruz (USA)
60kg Pikács Mercédesz – Caroline Barry (USA)
75kg Kovács Mária – Lisbet Vargas (USA)


​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 21)

*Dual Series női nemzetközi torna : harmadik nap*
2010. 11. 21. 05.40

<RIGHT> 




*A harmadik naphoz és a harmadik magyar-amerikai találkozóhoz érkezett a Dual Series elnevezésű nemzetközi ökölvívó torna. Az olimpiai súlyokban zajló kaliforniai megmérettetésen a vendég csapatok minden nap másik amerikai trió-val találkoznak a szorítóban. Rajtunk kívül Lengyelország Spanyolország és Kanada vesz részt a versenyen, utóbbi kettő egy vegyes csapatot alkot.*

Háromra emelkedett Kovács Mária amerikai győzelmeinek száma
Ma újból a program végére kerültek a magyar lányok. A sort természetesen az 51kg-os Mizsei Vivien kezdte, aki Christina Cruz ellen húzott kesztyűt. Vivien jól kezdett, támadásaival rendre talált, bár védekezésbeli hiányosságait ellenfele jól kihasználta, így kiegyenlített első két menetet láthattunk. A harmadikban azonban az amerikai látványosabb találataival előnyre tudott szert tenni és bár a kiskunfélegyházi lány nagyot hajrázott az utolsó menetben, az eredményhirdetésnél Cruz kezét emelték fel. 
A 60kg-os súlycsoportban következett Pikács Mercédesz Caroline Barry elleni mérkőzése. A Honvéd Sas-hegy versenyzője mérkőzésről-mérkőzésre jobb teljesítményt mutat. Barryvel szemben végig határozottan bokszolt, küzdött. Kiegyenlített küzdelem jellemezte a mérkőzést, amelyben minimális különbséggel az amerikai bizonyult jobbnak.
Utolsóként lépett a kötelek közé Kovács Mária Lisbet Vargas ellen. A PVSK versenyzője végig uralta a mérkőzést, az USA nemzeti bajnokságának második helyezettje nem jelentett komolyabb akadályt Marcsinak. Előnyét folyamatosan növelve 12:0-ra verte a portlandi bokszolót.
Holnapi párosítás:
Mizsei Vivien - Tyrieshia Douglas USA
Pikács Mercédesz – Stephanie Han USA
Kovács Mária – Kalitha Mars




*Újra kick-box Európa-bajnokság előtt!*
2010. 11. 20. 14.29

<RIGHT> 






*A jövő héten hétfőtől szombatig a görögországi Loutrakiban rendezik meg a Semí-contact, Full-contact, kick-light és zenés formagyakorlat kick-box Európa-bajnokságot. A versenyre befejezte felkészülését a magyar kick-box válogatott, a szakvezetők nagy várakozással fordulnak a közelgő esemény felé.*

*Király István*, a semi-contact válogatott szövetségi edzője elégedett csapatával.
*A felkészülés vége felé jár a válogatott. Hogyan sikerült megvalósítani azt, amit a felkészítő edzőtáborra eltervezett?
*Az idén minden idők legfiatalabb magyar semi - contact válogatottja utazik ki Görögországba. A semi- contact rohamléptekkel fejlődik s az is mutatja, hogy hasonlóan több népszerű sportághoz, ahol komoly megmérettetések vannak, egyre fiatalabbak nyerik a versenyeket. Ez nagyon nagy lehetőséget ad egy edzőnek, de nagy óvatosságot is igényel, mert hiba esetén maradandó károkat is okozhat egy szakember. Próbálom kihasználni a tehetségüket, megfelelő stratégiával összekötve.
Az összeszokás időszakán régen túl vagyunk, még soha ilyen ráhangolódást nem tapasztaltam 2005 óta, ami óta ezt a csapatot vezetem. Fiatalok, elképesztően terhelhetőek, várják a tudást. A magyar „pontfighting-nak nincs mit félnie a jövőtől, mert ezek a fiatalok az elkövetkező években ott lesznek a Világ elitjében. 15 olyan fiatal, akikre számíthatunk a jövőben. Ez a tábor nem csak az Európa-bajnokságról szól, hanem arról, hogy kialakult egy olyan csapat, amelytől a jövőben komoly sikerek várhatóak. 
A táborban az eddigi edzéselméletemet alkalmaztam, de nem ülhetünk a babérjainkon. Még a sikerben sem tudok „fürdeni”, mert már a hibákat nézem, hogy a következő megmérettetésre ki tudjuk javítani,hogy egy lépéssel előrébb legyünk. Most is van egy új stratégiánk, amit a fiatalok könnyen elsajátítottak, ráhangolódtak. Kíváncsi leszek, az újdonságot hogyan tudjuk áttenni. A legfontosabb tényező, amire súlyt fektettem, az önbizalom növelése. Ez a fiataloknál elősegíti a normális küzdőstílust., s remélem, hogy öregbítik a magyar pontfighting hírnevét. Válogatott edzőként nagyon elégedett vagyok.
*Akármennyire is fiatal a csapat, esélyesként utaznak ki legtöbben. Nem nyomasztja Őket az esélyesség?
*Nagy szerencse, hogy a pekingi Világjátékok után vagyunk. Ott nagy nyomás nehezedett ránk, mind a táborban, mind a versenyen. Ez az esélyesség terhe volt, egy mentális csapda. Most szándékosan kizártam ezt a terhet, erősítettem bennük,hogy együtt vagyunk, hogy Magyarországért hajtunk. Ez a tisztességes munkát elvégzők érzése, azoké, akik rendszeresen napi háromszor edzenek. Még a legfiatalabbal is el tudtam fogadtatni azt, hogy milyen munkát végzett, milyen lemondással járt… nagyon komolyan hatott Rájuk. Most más, mint Pekingben volt. Nincsenek utolérhetetlen elvárások,hanem az a cél, tegyenek mindent, ami elvárható, ami Tőlük telik. Így nyugodtan harcolnak majd, s a jobb fog győzni. S ezért az esélyeink még jobbak, mint tavaly voltak.
*Katona Attila*, a full-contact válogatott szövetségi edzője hasonlóan Király Istvánhoz, elégedetten zárta a debreceni felkészítő tábort.
*Hogyan sikerült a szakmai célok megvalósítása a táborban?
*Úgy érzem,maximálisan,köszönhetően a versenyzőknek,akik kétszáz százalékosan teljesítettek. Az utóbbi évek legjobb full-contact válogatottja utazik most. Legjobb hangulatban, motivált állapotban megyünk a ringbe. Voltak holtpontok, de ez természetes, és próbáltuk áthidalni más edzésmunkával, könnyített edzésekkel, de úszás és termálfürdő is kiegészítette a tábori munkát. A napi három edzéseket az első időszakban a fizikai képzés uralta, futás, kondícionálás, zsákolás. Zömében fiatal a csapat, akik „húzták” egymást az edzéseken, mindenki bizonyítani akar, olyan elszánt a hangulat, hogy ez mire lesz elég…? Az az elvárás, hogy a maximálisat hozza ki magából.
*Sérülés elkerülte-e a csapatot?
*Az edzésen igen, de többen a magyar bajnoki döntőben, profi mérkőzésen összeszedtek kisebb sérüléseket. Sándor Kornél szája, Szabó Laci bordája érzékeny a mai napig. A szűk egy hét elegendő lehet a gyógyulásra.
*Kik lesznek a válogatott húzóemberei?
*Mentálisan Görbics Gabi, aki vezéregyéniség, felnéznek rá a fiatalok. Mindenki példaként néz rá. .Szabó Laci pozitív személyiség, Benedek Zsolt szerénységével tűnt ki, Laszák Zoli nagyon szorgalmas volt… Sándor Kornél és Hosszú Ferenc rutinja is nagyon fontos, Brunner Tihamér pedig… abszolút kiszámíthatatlan, bárkit képes legyőzni.
*Tippjeid az Európa-bajnokságra?
*Babonás vagyok,nem szoktam tippelni. Ezek a srácok a Világ élvonalához tartoznak, és bárkit képesek lehetnek legyőzni. Sokat számít a szerencse, a sorsolás, a bíráskodás. Erősek az oroszok, ukránok, akiknek nagy a mérkőzés tapasztalatuk, de technikailag hiszem, hogy nem jobbak a mieinknél, és akarásban sem. A rutin, az adott szituációban döntő lehet. Bárki bármire képes lehet, hiszen szinte mindenki szerzett címeket a felnőttek vagy a juniorok között. Egy biztos, mindenki a tudása maximumát adja majd.
A felnőtt Európa-bajnokságok történetében először szerepel a kick-light, a félerejű combrúgásos folyamatos szabályrendszer, mondhatni kísérleti jelleggel. A magyar válogatott is indít egy kis létszámú csapatot, amelyet Zrínyi Miklós mesteredző, szövetségi kapitány irányít. A csapat a következő összeállításban indul majd el.:női 50 kg.: Molnár Mónika (esztergomi KBSE), férfi 63 kg. Buják Tamás (Esztergomi KBSE), 79 kg. Dinnyés Zoltán (Beremendi Építők SE)
*Hogyan készültetek fel?
*Móni és Tomi két hete napi kettőt edzett. A Zoli is többször együtt edzett velünk.
*Milyen mezőny várható?
*Az olaszok, németek, horvátok a light-contact válogatottjukból hoznak majd ide versenyzőket.
*Milyenek az esélyeink.?
*A light-contactra építjük a felkészülést, de dolgoztunk combra is. Kis létszámú a kick-light a válogatott, lennének többen is, de most a saját költségünkön veszünk részt az EB-n. Kísérleti jellegű, de most kell lépnünk. A magyar kick-box nem engedheti meg magának azt, hogy erről a küzdelmi szabályrendszerről lemondjon. Az aero-kick-boxing is hozott annak idején nem is egy aranyérmet, és dicsőséget Magyarországnak.

*A magyar válogatott hétfőn indul repülőgéppel Athénba, majd onnan Loutrakiba. *Még aznap lemérlegel a csapat. Kedden kerül sor a sorsolásra és a bírói értekezletre. Szerdán, a megnyitó után elkezdődnek a selejtezők, amelyek csütörtökön folyatódnak. Pénteken rendezik meg a döntők első részét. Szombaton kerül sor a döntők második részére és vidám búcsúztató, „Sayonara Party” zárja az Európa-bajnokságot.



*Döntetlen a magyar-szlovák válogatott bokszmeccsen*
2010. 11. 20. 22.04

<RIGHT> 



*


Döntetlennel ért véget szombaton a szlovák és a magyar bokszválogatott találkozója a felvidéki Galántán.


Kisváltósúlyban az Eb-ezüstérmes Káté Gyula leiskolázta az ugyancsak nyitrai Matus Babiakot, utána viszont a debreceni Nagy Péter simán kikapott Tomás Hrabovecktől, így megint egál volt az állás (6-6).
A 69 kilósok között az Európa-bajnok Bacskai Balázs parádézott. Az első menet végén számoltak szlovák ellenfelére, majd a második etap elején Dávid Gazi edzője fel is adta a reménytelen küzdelmet. 
A nehézsúlyú meccsen megint egyenlítettek a szlovákok, Darmos legendás balhorga "otthon maradt", a 21 éves nyitrai Sandro Dirnfeld pontosabban ütött, olyannyira, hogy a Vasas Eb-bronzérmesére számoltak is a második menetben. A vége 14-5-ös hazai siker lett, és ezzel 8-8 volt az eredmény.

A középsúlyú párharc Harcsa Norbert fölényét hozta, 9-1-re győzött, így a befejező szupernehézsúlyú meccsen múlt, hogy győz-e a magyar válogatott, vagy a szlovákok harcolják ki a számukra óriási sikert jelentő döntetlent. Végül utóbbi forgatókönyv jött be, mivel a Galánta melletti egyik faluból származó Stefan Sliz az első menetben remekelt, s utána hiába jött fel Bouquet Bence, 11-8-ra győzött a riválisa, ezzel 10-10 lett a csapattalálkozó végeredménye.

Eredmény:
Szlovákia-Magyarország 10-10*​*
​49 kg: Matus Zubko-Ungvári István 0-16
52 kg: René Rajkó-Kalucza Norbert 6-12
56 kg: Filip Barak-Nagy Krisztián 12-7
60 kg: Tomás Vano-Varga Miklós 6-5
64 kg: Matus Babiak-Káté Gyula 3-16
81 kg: Tomás Hraboveck-Nagy Péter 16-7
69 kg: Dávid Gazi-Bacskai Balázs Gazi feladta a 2. menetben
91 kg: Sandro Dirnfeld-Darmos József 14-5
75 kg: Marian Sisák-Harcsa Norbert 1-9
+91 kg: Stefan Sliz-Bouquet Bence 11-8
​*Az Eb-bronzérmes Ungvári István és a pekingi olimpikon Kalucza Norbert biztosan győzött kassai, illetve révkomáromi ellenfelével szemben, utána viszont egy papírforma és egy váratlan eredménnyel 4-4-re egyenlítettek a házigazdák. Az Eb-bronzérmes Varga Miklós 6-5-ös veresége felborzolta a kedélyeket, mert ugyan a hajdúsámsoni fiú többet ütött a nyitrai Tomás Vanónál, mégis a vérző orrú szlovákot hozták ki győztesnek a pontozók.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - ​


----------



## denghez (2010 November 21)

van egy baranta csoport a facebookon
[HIDE] http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_122951131096696&ap=1 [/HIDE]


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 23)

*Cselgáncs Vk: Csernoviczki ötödik lett Abu-Dzabiban*
2010. 11. 22. 16.50

<RIGHT> 






*Csernoviczki Éva ötödik lett hétfőn az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozatba tartozó Abu-Dzabi Grand Prix-n.*

A nemzetközi szövetség honlapja szerint a tatabányai Eb-ezüstérmes egy örmény rivális legyőzése után ipponnal kikapott a hatszoros Vk-első orosz Ljudmila Bogdanovától.
A szerdán záruló viadalon 54 ország 291 dzsúdósa lép tatamira, a magyar küldöttség öt férfiból és két nőből áll.


*Cselgáncs: két arany az U23-as Eb-n*
2010. 11. 22. 11.50 

<RIGHT> 






*Ungvári Attila és Joó Abigél aranyérmes lett, Krizsán Szabolcs pedig a dobogó második fokára állhatott hétvégén a szarajevói U23-as cselgáncs Európa-bajnokságon.*

A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a ceglédi Ungvári (73 kg) öt ellenfelét - közülük hármat ipponnal - legyőzve szerezte meg az elsőséget, míg a 78 kilogrammos Joó (KSI SE) címvédőként jutott el ismét az Eb-sikerig, mind a négy ellenfelét ipponnal verve. A honvédos Krizsán (81) tavalyi ezüstérme után ezúttal ismét második lett.
A magyarok a németek és az oroszok mögött a harmadik helyen végeztek az éremtáblázaton.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 26)

*Kick-box Eb: Tízen a döntőben*
2010. 11. 26. 08.33

<RIGHT> 






*A görögországi Loutrakiban, ahogyan ez várható volt, egyre izgatottabb a hangulat. Közeledik a végelszámolás, a finálé, és ennek megfelelően a számolgatás. Nos, a magyar válogatottnak könnyű a helyzete, hiszen tíz versenyző várja azt, hogy a dobogó legmagasabb fokára léphessen, s eljátsszák neki a magyar Himnuszt. A tartalmas és izgalmas csütörtöki nap sok mindenre választ adott. A semi-contact válogatott magabiztosan menetel a végső győzelem felé.*

Az újonc Varga László technikai K.O.-val verte az olasz világbajnokot, Manuel Espositot, és a döntőbe jutott, csakúgy, mint egy másik újoncunk, Zelenai Dávid, aki szintén egy címvédőt, a svájci Michel Deciant vert ki. Hanicz Nelly a második helyen kiemelt lengyel Dorothea Godzinát búcsúztatta. Szóval, ennyit a papírformáról. Természetesen a többiek is odatették magukat: Veres Richárd fölényesen nyerve jutott fináléba csakúgy, mint a Gömbös László , Kondár Anna, és Mórádi zsolt.(Zsolti a régi riválist, az olasz Stella Neri-t „tette helyre” . Persze, voltak izgalmas pillanatok is, mint Imre Tomi első érvényes találatért vívott küzdelme a görögök legjobbja, Angelopoulos ellen. De a többiekre sem lehetett panasz.. 
A bronzérmes helyen végzett Veres Alex, Jóni Andrea, Nagy Henrietta, Csikós Péter is megtett mindent, és emelt fővel léphetett a dobogó harmadik fokára. A semi-contactos döntősök mellett Molnár Mónika várja azt, hogy a magyar kick-light szabályrendszer első Európa-bajnoki címét megszerezze. A full-contactosoknál az újonc Laszák Zoltán alulmaradt ugyan az ukrán Roman Shyger ellen, de bronzérme nagyon kellemes meglepetés. Görbics Gábor rendkívül balszerencsés, hiszen a döntőbe jutásért mind a három pontozó bírónál vezetett, amikor a versenyorvos sérülése miatt beszüntette mérkőzését, és így maradt Gabinak a bronzérem. 
A hosszúra nyúlt csütörtöki versenynap eredményeit Gere Márton tudósító jóvoltából tudjuk ismertetni, időrendi sorrendben, kommentálásával:

*Semi-contact:
*Veres Alex - Bartos Baczynski Lengyelország 9-8
Alex megverte, az utolsó másodpercekben fordított a pekingi világjátékokat is megjárt , VB és EB érmes lengyel fiú elleni mérkőzést. 
Imre Tamás - David Rasmussen (Dánia)11-3 Iskolabunyóval a legjobb 4 közé!!!
Veres Richárd - Leclarca Dieter (Farnciaország) 16-10
Jároszkievicz Krisztián - Alexander Glushkov (Oroszország) 18-9 Törpe könnyeden a 4 között!!!
Gömbös László - Morten Spissoy (Norvégia) 20-12 Reális az ekkora különbség a norvég legenda ellen!
Zelenai Dávid - Rene Perz (Németország) 4-3 Idegölő mérkőzés volt.
Csikós Péter - Fatsis Georgios (Görögország) 12-2 technikai K.O.!
Mórádi Zsolt - Emmanuil Dimitrov (Bulgária) Hosszabbítással 8-7 Zsolt nagyon kemény csatában lett elődöntős!

*!! Full-contact:*
Szabó László - Pavol Garaj (Szlovákia) 0-3 Nagyon szoros meccs, nagyon kemény ellenfél
Sándor Kornél - Damian Lawniczak (Lengyelország) 0-3
Laszák Zoltán - Arsic Sokol (Szerbia) 2-1 Zoli is a legjobb 4 között, megvan az első ringes érmünk!!!
Görbics Gábor - Mirzaev Konstantinos (Görögország) 3-0 Hatalmas különbséggel a legjobb 4- ben Gabi is, már érmes!
Kick-light negyeddöntő 
*-74 kg*
Dinnyés Zoltán - Aleksey Lenberg (Oroszország) 0-3 Zoli becsülettel hajtott de az orosz jobb volt.
Buják Tamás-Maxim Aysin (Oroszország) 0-3 A light-contact világbajnok egy picit jobb volt technikailag, és ezt a bírók díjazták.

*Elődontők*

*Semi contact*
*-57 kg
*Varga László - Manuel Esposito (Olaszorság) 12-5 Laci le „tko-zta az aktuális világbajnokot és így van döntőben.
*-63 kg* Veres Alex - Mihail Gerasimov (Orosország) 7-13
Alex 3. helyen végzett, sajnos az orosz klasszis ma jobb volt nála.
*-69 kg
*Veres Richárd - Klemenj Juvan (Szlovénia) 15-6
Ricsi hozta a kötelezőt a rutinos szlovén ellen, így jutott a döntőbe
*-74 kg
*Gömbös László - Egor Ryabchikov (Oroszorság) 16-6
Gömbi harmadik menetben , lerohanta a fiatal oroszt, újabb emberünk tko-val a döntőben
*-79 kg
*Mórádi Zsolt - Stella Neri (Olaszország) 11-4 Zsolti is a döntőben, az eredmény nem tükrözi a meccs nehézségét!
*-84 kg* Imre Tamás - Andreas Angelopoulos (Görögország) 11-11 Hosszabbítás 13-13
Első érvényes találattal:14-13
Tomi izgalmas meccsen, komoly ellenszélben verte a görögök legjobbját, így van a döntőben
*-89 kg
*Jároszkievicz Krisztián - Drew Neal (Nagy-Britanna) 17-15
Törpés, „rafkós” küzdelemmel a döntőben , most éppen a kategória világbajnoka volt az elhárított akadály.
*-94 kg* Zelenai Dávid - Michel Decian (Svájc) 5-2
Dávid újoncként döntőzik , ráadásul a címvédőt iktatta ki a döntőbe jutásért!!!
*+94 kg* Csikós Péter - Andrea Ongaro(Olaszország) 7-9

*Nők: -55 kg
*Hanicz Nelly - Dorota Godzina (Lengyelország) 6-4 Nelly az első női döntősünk!!!
*-65 kg* Nagy Henrietta - Ina Grindheim (Norvégia) 6-12
Heni igy a 3. helyen zárt újoncként,
* -70 kg
*Kondár Anna - Erika Boselli (Olaszország) 12-6
Panni enervált 2 menet után káprázatos harmadik menettel a döntőben!
*+70 kg
*Jóni Andrea - Ana Znaor (Horvátország) 13-16
A fizikailag joval erősebb többszörös EB és VB győztes horvát lány első két menetes előnyét Andi nem tudta mar egalizálni , így a vége újoncként egy fényesen csillogó bronz!

*Full contact*
*-63,5 kg
*Görbics Gábor - Giuseppe di Cuia (Olszország) 0-3
A második menetben az orvos sérülésre hivatkozva beszüntette a meccset, pedig Gabi tisztán vezetett mindhárom pontozonál es sokkal jobb volt ellenfelénél. Igy o is a 3. helyen végzett
*-71 kg
*Laszák Zoltán - Roman Shyrger (Ukrajna) 0-3 Nagyon szűk különbség, sajnos az ukrán srác rúgott egy pontot érőt döntetlennél az utolsó másodpercben és ezzel fordított, így Zoli harmadik lett nagyon szép küzdelemmel és munkával!​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 27)

*Kick-box karate Eb: négy magyar aranyérem a döntők első napján*
2010. 11. 27. 12.08

<RIGHT> 






*A döntők első napján négy aranyérmet szereztek a magyar versenyzők a kick-box karate Görögországban zajló Európa-bajnokságán.*


A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint Lutrakiban öt versenyző volt érdekelt a pénteki finálékban. Közülük a kick-light kategóriában érdekelt *Molnár Mónika, valamint a semi-contactban szereplő Varga László (57 kg), Veres Richárd (69 kg) és Hanich Nelly (55 kg) tudott nyerni. *Kondár Anna (70 kg) volt az egyetlen, aki kikapott a fináléban, s így második helyen zárta a kontinensviadalt.
A szombati zárónapon szintén öt magyar küzd majd meg az aranyéremért.
Az Athén melletti városban a WAKO szövetség full-contact, semi-contact, kick-light, zenés formagyakorlat és aero-kick-box kategóriákban írt ki versenyeket, amelyeken összesen 22 magyar indult.
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 November 29)

*IFMA VB 2010 - az első magyar győzelem!*
2010. 11. 29. 12.55

<RIGHT> 







*A Rehák György vezette magyar muaythai válogatott szerencsésen megérkezett Bangkokba. A világbajnokságon ezúttal közel 90 országból több mint 600 sportoló vesz részt, óriási kihívást állítva a szervezők elé.*

Az ünnepélyes megnyitót - amelyen a királyi család is képviseltette magát - követően lezajlott a sorsolás. A magyar versenyzők a következő ellenfelekkel mérkőznek:

*67 kg, B kategória* - Simon László - Alesso Arduini(ITA) - a súlycsoportban 23 versenyző indul
*71 kg, B kategória* - Muskotály Bálint - Kieran Walsh (AUS) - a súlycsoportban 19 versenyző indul
*81 kg, A kategória* - Busai Gergely - Mario Valentic (CRO)- a súlycsoportban 13 versenyző indul
*+91 kg, B kategória* - Zentai Máté - Jacob Farmer (NZ) - a
súlycsoportban 9 versenyző indul

*Az első mérkőzéseket november 28-án, vasárnap vívták, a mieink közül Simon László és Busai Gergely került sorra. Laci nagy tempót diktálva a második menetben térd KO-val győzte le olasz ellenfelét, így a tizenhatos táblára került,* következő ellenfele az új-zélandi Ricky Campbell, akivel már a nyolc közé jutásért küzdenek. Gratulálunk, és szurkolunk, hogy a továbbiakban se hagyjon alább a lendület!
Busai Gergely harcos meccsen egyértelmű fölényben volt a horvát bunyóssal szemben, de sajnos a balszerencse megakadályozta a továbbjutást. A negyedik menetben támadás közben egy fordulóütés után, egy rossz lépés következtében sérült Gergely térde, és feladni kényszerült a mérkőzést. Így, bár Gergelytől mindenképp érmet várt a szakágvezető Rehák György, sajnos búcsúznia kellett.

Holnap, november 30-án a másik két magyar fiú is szorítóba lép, sok szerencsét kívánunk nekik is!​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*Ökölvívó ob: a legjobbak is indulnak*
2010. 11. 30. 14.04

<RIGHT> 






*Az idén Moszkvában Európa-bajnok Bacskai Balázs (69 kg), a második Káté Gyula (64 kg) és harmadik Darmos József (91 kg) is részt vesznek az amatőr férfi ökölvívók Nagykanizsán december 8-án rajtoló országos bajnokságán.*

A magyar szövetség (MÖSZ) keddi, budapesti sajtótájékoztatóján Csötönyi Sándor elnök arról beszélt, hogy a bajnokságokon rendre megmutatja magát egy-két feltörekvő fiatal, s az idei eseménytől is azt várja, hogy több tehetséges bokszoló kemény küzdelemre készteti a legjobbakat.
Kovács László szövetségi kapitány jelezte, hogy az idei lesz az első ob, amelyen már nem 11, hanem csupán tíz súlycsoportban rendeznek mérkőzéseket. Az alsóbb súlycsoportokban történt összevonások - elmondása szerint - kifejezetten kedvezően hathatnak majd a pekingi játékokon is szerepelt Kalucza Norbertre, aki rendszeresen küzd a fogyasztással, s mostantól 51 helyett 52 kg-ba kell "beférnie", aminek az ob-n ő az első számú esélyese.
Kategóriájában a bajnokság két legnagyobb favoritja egyértelműen Bacskai, illetve a tavalyi világbajnokságon bronzérmes Káté Gyula. A kispesti 64 kilósról a szakvezető elmondta, hogy sérülései folyamatos kezelést, rehabilitációt igényelnek, ennek ellenére ott lesz a viadalon.
Nagykanizsán minden nap 15 órakor kezdődnek a mérkőzések, így szombaton (december 11.), a döntők napján is, amikor a szervezők több szórakoztatóprogrammal is várják a közönséget.
A keddi eseményen Csötönyi Sándor és Papp László, Debrecen alpolgármestere aláírta a jövő februári, 55. Bocskai István emlékverseny megrendezéséről szóló szerződést. A kontinens egyik legrangosabb viadalára ezúttal várhatóan a sportág olyan uralkodó nemzetei mint Kuba, Oroszország és az Egyesült Államok is elküldik legjobbjaikat, de várhatóan többek között Németország és Anglia válogatottja is ringbe lép a megyeszékhelyen.
A nemzetközi szövetség végrehajtó bizottságába néhány hete beválasztott MÖSZ-elnök szerint a jövő évi verseny jelentőségét emeli, hogy néhány hónappal később olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot rendeznek Bakuban, így ez lesz azon kevés viadalok egyike, melyen a nemzetközi élmezőny felmérheti, hol tartanak a riválisok.
Csötönyi Sándor elégedetten beszélt a magyar bokszolók 2010-es teljesítményéről. Mind a férfiaknál, mind a nőknél érmekkel tértek haza a nemzeti együttesek az év fő eseményeiről, s a korosztályos világversenyeken is rendre volt magyar dobogós. Az elnök bízik benne, hogy 2011-ben hasonlóan eredményes lesz a sportág, s a férfi kvalifikációs vb-n egy-két bokszoló kiharcolja helyét a londoni olimpiára.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport 


*A víz, a lazaság és a sanchin dachi*
 
Az egyensúly, a mozgás, a gyorsaság, az erő, a test középpontjának helyes érzékelése. A karate alapfogalmai. Hogyan lehet ezt együtt fejleszteni? Hát egy tálcával és egy pohár vízzel. Először óvatosan, hogy ki ne boruljon, aztán pedig sorversenyben.




​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 1)

*IFMA VB 2010 - Muskotály Bálint és Zentai Máté a négy között*
2010. 12. 01. 18.30 <RIGHT> 






*Muskotály Bálint a harmadik napon, november 30-án az ausztrál Walsh Kierannal mérkőzött. Jól használta ki gyorsaságát, test és fejrúgásokkal, és kéz kombinációkkal dolgozott elsősorban, főként külharcból küzdve. Négy menetben pontozásos győzelmet szezett, ami azt jelentette, hogy nyolc közé jutott.*

A mai napon pedig folytatódott a küzdelem, a kanadai Peter Arbeau ellen, aki a belorusz Pavel Budnikot búcsúztatta a nyolc közé jutásért. A kanadai versenyző erős fizikumú, sokat clinchelő harcos volt, aki ellen Bálint a pontos kéz és lábtechnikákat és a megfelelő távolság megtartását kellett, hogy alkalmazza, sikerrel! 
Az első menetben támadó stílusban kezdett Bálint, sok testrúgással, kéz- és térdkombinációkkal. A második menetben kissé visszavett a tempóból, de ebben a menetben egy hátsókezes ütéssel pontosan betalált, és a kanadai versenyzőre számolni is kellett. A harmadik és negyedik menetre már belharcban is jól dolgozott, térddel és könyökkel is talált, egy ollózó ugrótérdrúgás következtében a kanadai szemöldöke is felrepedt. 
Újabb pontozásos győzelmét követően már az elődöntőben bunyózik december 2-án, a kínai Zhang Xiaolong ellen lép majd szorítóba. 
A nehézsúlyú B-kategóriában Zentai Mátéra az előző évhez hasonlóan új-zélandi ellenfél várt, november 30-án mérkőztek a négy közé kerülésért. Jacob Farmer erős fizikumú, de technikailag nem túl képzett versenyző, aki ellen a gyors kontratámadásokból indított akcióktól vártuk a sikert. Máté remekül használta ki adottságait, a fordított állású, hosszúkezű magyar srác pontos keresztütésekkel, fogadó könyök és térdtechnikákkal dolgozott, hátsó balegyenessel már az elejétől többször betalált. A második menettől már vérzett az ellenfél orra, ami a harmadik menetben egy jólsikerült térdrúgást követően el is törött, és a bíró a sérülés miatt beszüntette a küzdelmet. 
Máté az elődöntőben az üzbég Jobirbek Tashpulatov ellen küzd majd, szintén holnap, december 2-án.




Pokorádi Balázs, Bangkok, 2010.12.01.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 2)

*Kickbox: Ismét Szegeden lesz a Mikulás Kupa*
2010. 12. 02. 09.56​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Immár hagyományosan a TIGERS KBSZ SE rendezi meg szegeden a Kickbox Mikulás Kupát, mely idén december 5-én a Juhász Gyula Főiskola sportcsarnokában kerül lebonyolításra. Kovács Sándor, a verseny szervezője elmondta, hogy több országból vár versenyzőket, és ismét egy szinvonalas, pörgős rendezvényt láthatnak a versenyre kilátogató érdeklődők.*​ 
Verseny információk:
Verseny rendezője: TIGERS KBSZ SE, Combat “D” SC
Helyszín: Juhász Gyula Főiskola sportcsarnok
Cím: Szeged,Topolya sor
Időpont: 2010. december 5.
Mérlegelés időpont: 2010. december 5. 08.00-10.00 óráig
Mérlegelés helyszín: Juhász Gyula Főiskola sportcsarnok​ 
*Program :*​ 
*December 5. 10.30 órától:*
Geoview Mikulás kupa *semi-contact, light-contact, kick light mérkőzések.*
A helyszínen a rendezőség büfét üzemeltet!
Védőfelszerelés vásárlási lehetőség
SAP és 4 fighting ruházat és védőfelszerelés​ 
*Senior Grand Champion:*
30 évnél idősebb edzők és nem aktív versenyzők, övfokozat megkötés nélkül.​ 
*Semi-contact*
*Cadett II. és Junior Grand Champion:*
*Övfokozat megkötés nélkül, fiúk és lányok.*​ 
*Semi-contact*
*Senior és utánpótlás Grand Champion menetidő: 1x2 perc, a döntő 2x2 perc*​ 
*XI. GEOVIEW MIKULÁS KUPA*​ 


<CENTER></CENTER>
XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 3)

*A Strikeforce-nak nem érdeke Gerald Harris leigazolása*
2010. 12. 02. 22.32

<RIGHT> 






*Maiquel Falcao-tól elszenvedett veresége miatt az UFC kidobta Gerald Harrist a múlt héten, de a legtöbb szurkolója reménykedett benne, hogy újra felemelkedhet a Strikeforce-al.*

Azonban a Strikeforce vezérigazgatója, Scott Coker azt nyilatkozta a hétfői The MMA Hour-nak, hogy a szövetségnek nem érdeke a „Hurrikán” leigazolása.
„Beszéltem az embereimmel róla, vagy inkább ők beszéltek róla nekem” Mondta Coker Harris leigazolásáról. „Megnéztem a mérkőzést (Falcao ellen) nem tudtam hogy ítéljem meg. Azután meséltek nekem a hátteréről, múltjáról, és a dolgokat amiket most mondasz, hogy ez az ember egy kiváló atléta, akinek rengeteg lehetősége van, és csak rossz volt a fellépése vagy túl megfontolt volt, és így próbálta megnyerni a mérkőzést. ”
„Jelenleg azon harcosok felé vagyunk elkötelezettek, akikkel most szerződés alatt állunk, és biztosra akarunk menni, hogy benne lesznek a legjobbak között a következő két-három évben. Nem úgy értem, hogy nem ülünk le tárgyalni vele később, de jelenleg azt mondanám, hogy azokkal törődök most, akik most vannak.”
A Strikeforce szervezet legerősebb mezőnye vitathatatlanul a középsúly, olyanok képviselik mint Ronaldo „Jacare” Souza, „Mayhem” Miller, Tim Kennedy, Robbie Lawler, Cung Le és Matt Lindland.
A Falcao-tól elszenvedett veresége Harris-nek az előző tizenegy meccséből az első volt. A 31 éves sportoló 17-3-as mérleggel büszkélkedhet, és olyanokat győzött le mint John Salter, Mario Miranda és David Branch az első három UFC küzdelmében.​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport - ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 7)

*Cselgáncs: nemzetenként két versenyző indulhat az Eb-ken is*
2010. 12. 06. 12.24​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Az Európai Cselgáncs Szövetség (EJU) követi a világszövetség idén bevezetett gyakorlatát, miszerint a világbajnokságon egy súlycsoportban országonként két versenyző indulhat.*​ 
A judoinfo szaklap hétfői híradása szerint az EJU kijevi kongresszusa kimondta, hogy jövőre már ez a szabály vonatkozik valamennyi korcsoport Európa-bajnokságára is.
Eldőlt az is, hogy Európa jövőre öt csapatot indíthat a férfiaknál a párizsi egyéni világbajnokságot követő csapat vb-n, a rendező Franciaország mellett az isztambuli kontinenstorna utáni csapat Eb dobogós együttesei szereznek részvételi jogot. A nőknél hat válogatott képviselheti Európát a csapat vb-n, ezek a címvédő Hollandia és a házigazda Franciaország mellett a csapat Eb dobogósai közül kerülnek ki.​ 

<CENTER></CENTER>



*Pacquiao áprilisban bokszol legközelebb*
2010. 12. 06. 20.25​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*A jelenkor legjobb profi ökölvívójának tartott Manny Pacquiao április 16-án lép ismét kötelek közé.*​ 
A profiboksz értesülései szerint a Boksz Világtanács (WBC) jelenlegi nagyváltósúlyú világbajnokának következő összecsapására - amelyet Las Vegasban rendeznek majd meg - három ellenféljelölt van: Shane Mosley, Andre Berto és Juan Manuel Marquez.
A Fülöp-szigeteki klasszis legutóbb a mexikói Antonio Margaritóval bokszolt, akit egyhangú pontozással győzött le.​ 

<CENTER></CENTER>




XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 11)

*Ökölvívó ob: Bacskai villámgyorsan végzett*
2010. 12. 10. 19.08

<RIGHT>






*A legjobbak igazi erődemonstrációt tartottak a férfi ökölvívók Nagykanizsán zajló országos bajnokságának elődöntőiben, melyből valamennyi esélyes bejutott a szombati döntőkbe.*

A mezőny ismeretében a válogatott húzóembereinek elvben nem jelenthetett gondot a fináléba jutás, s mint ahogy a selejtezőket és a negyeddöntőket is magabiztos boksszal hozták, pénteken sem okoztak csalódást.
A 69 kg idei Európa-bajnokának, Bacskai Balázsnak, illetve a pekingi olimpikon Kalucza Norbertnek (52 kg) szinte bemelegedni sem volt idejük a ringben, miután mindketten már az első menetben befejezték meccsüket. Előbbi Nagy Bencét verte döntő fölénnyel alig két perc alatt, utóbbi riválisának, Ungvári Sándornak pedig edzője dobta be a törülközőt, megvédve tanítványát egy komoly sérüléstől.
"Az volt a cél, hogy mind a négy meccset magabiztosan lehozzam, három már megvolt, remélem a holnapi is meglesz - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Bacskai, aki hamarosan a német bajnokságban is bemutatkozik majd.
A pekingi játékok ötödikjének, Szellő Imrének (81 kg) a szerdai és a csütörtöki meccséhez hasonlóan szintén nem kellett végigbokszolnia meccsét, mert Hosszú Ferenc két menetet becsülettel végigküzdött ellene, a harmadik három percre azonban már nem engedték vissza a sarokból.
A 60 kg-ban összecsapott egymással az idei moszkvai Eb-n egyaránt szerepelt Varga Miklós és Ráth Miklós, a nagy küzdelem azonban elmaradt. A mérkőzés az első perc után nagyon egyoldalúvá vált, a kategória 2008-as kontinensbajnoki bronzérmese, Varga óriási fölényben volt végig, az orosz fővárosban az 57 kg-ban szerepelt Ráth nem tudta követni, megfelelően lereagálni kombinációit, egyre másra kapta a tiszta ütéseket, s ugyan végigállta a háromszor három percet, ám az óriási különbség a pontozásban is meglátszott (17-3).
A többiekhez képest kifejezetten nehéz dolga volt a világbajnoki bronzérmes, legutóbbi két Eb-n második Káté Gyulának (64 kg) és a kétszeres Eb harmadik Darmos Józsefnek (91 kg) is. Szántó Imre tanítványa, Káté riválisa, Görbics Gábor nagyon keményen bokszolt, s ugyan a tudáskülönbség végig látható volt, nagy erőbedobásra késztette a magyar válogatott csapatkapitányát (6-1). Darmos még nehezebb helyzetben találta magát Amin Kadri ellen, azonban ennek nem csupán riválisa, hanem saját pontatlansága is az oka volt. A Vasas nehézsúlyúja sokszor meggondolatlanul indított, s így rengetegszer a levegőt ütötte. Az utolsó menet elején csupán 2-1-re vezetett, ám a hajrában kihasználta, hogy Amin ereje teljesen elfogyott, s így ő is bejutott a döntőbe (7-3).

*A finálékat szombaton 15 órától rendezik a nagykanizsai NTE csarnokban.*

*Holyfield januárban is bokszol*
2010. 12. 10. 08.08

*<RIGHT>*
*



*


*A dán Brian Nielsen elleni, márciusra tervezett találkozója előtt januárban is kötelek közé lép Evander Holyfield, volt profi világbajnok nehézsúlyú ökölvívó.*

*A 48 éves, legendás amerikai öklöző a nála tíz esztendővel fiatalabb bahamai Sherman Williamsszel méri össze erejét a West Virginia államban található Greenbrier Resortban. Az összecsapást január 22-én rendezik.*
*A 45 éves Nielsennel március 5-én, Koppenhágában néz majd farkasszemet Holyfield, aki eddigi 55 profi meccséből 43-at nyert meg.*​
<CENTER></CENTER>




*ASE-sikerek Triesztben *​*
<TABLE class=contentpaneopen><TBODY><TR><TD class=createdate vAlign=top colSpan=2>​</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top colSpan=2>





Mindent vittek az Atomerőmű SE​*

*sportolói a múlt hétvégi meg-*
*hívásos versenyen az olasz-*
*országi Triesztben. *​ 
A diák korcsoporttól kezdve a felnőtt korosztályig összesen harmincegy paksi judós vett részt a kétnapos viadalon, a számos egyéni érem mellett a gyermek és a felnőtt csapat, valamint az összetett elsőséget is megszerezték.​ 

*



​​
​
​​*​
A fiatalok számára kiváló lehetőség volt ez a tapasztalatgyűjtésre, hiszen csak ritkán van alkalmuk az idősebbeket versenyzés közben látni. E mellett pedig ki is próbálhatták magukat a fölsőbb korosztályokban.​ 
A diák korúak az ifjúságiak között, az ifik a junioroknál, a juniorok pedig a felnőtt mezőnyben is tatamira léptek. A junior Kiss Norbert így saját korosztályán kívül a felnőttek versenyét is megnyerte a súlycsoportjában.​ 
Illetve néhányan magasabb súlycsoportokban is versenybe szálltak. Csoknyai László például a 81 és a 90 kilogrammosok versenyében egyaránt diadalmaskodott. Igaz, hogy olimpiai kvalifikációs pontjai nem gyarapodtak ez által, de szinten tarthatta így versenyformáját.​ 
*



​​
​
​*


A népes paksi társaságnak talán a hazavezető út jelentette a legnagyobb kihívást, ugyanis rendkívüli hóviharral találták szembe magukat.​ 
A vendéglátó olaszokon és az ASE sportolóin kívül szlovén, horvát és osztrák judósok kaptak a meghívást a versenyre.​ 
A kapcsolattartásért paksi részről Braun Ákos felelt, aki elismerést is átvehetett ezért a szervezőktől. Rajta kívül Hangyási László csapatvezető, Dobai László, Keszthelyi László és Kun Szilárd kísérte el a versenyzőket.​ 
*Nemzetközi torna, Trieszt*

*Felnőtt. Férfiak. 66 kg:* …3. Haáz Levente.
*73 kg:* 1. Kiss Norbert, …3. Kárpáti Gábor.
* 81 kg:* 1. Csoknyai László, 2. Köller Milán. 
*90 kg:* 1. Csoknyai László.​</B>*+100 kg:** …*2.
 Ömböli Renátó.

*Csapat: 1. Atomerőmű SE*

*U20. Férfiak. 66 kg: …3. Haáz Levente. *
*73 kg: 1. Kiss Norbert, 2. Kovács Botond, …5. Kárpáti Gábor.*
* 81 kg: 1. Köller Milán. *
*90 kg: 1. Horváth Adrián, …3. Hosszú András.*

* +90 kg: 1. Ömböli Renátó*
*U17. Fiúk. 46 kg: 1. Gard Balázs, …3. Lukácsi Vajk. 50 kg: 1. Szőke Attila.*
* 55 kg: 1. Gard Richárd. *
*60 kg: 1. Zimmermann László, …3. Haklik Levente.*

* 73 kg: …2. Farkas Krisztián, 3. Ádám Attila.*
* +81 kg: 1. Hosszú András.*

* Lányok. 40 kg: 1. Pupp Réka.*
* 63 kg: 1. Kiss Vivien*

*U15. Fiúk. 55 kg: 1. Windischmann Bence, 2. Hosnyánszki Dániel, 3. Akkermann Gergő. 60 kg: 1. Zimmermann László, …3. Fritz János. Lányok. *

*40 kg: 1. Pupp Réka.*

* Csapat: 1. Atomerőmű SE*
*U13. Fiúk. 55 kg: …2. Lacza Erik, …5. Kövér Bence. 60 kg: 1. Fritz János. +66 kg: …3. Schveigert József. *

*Lányok. 57 kg: 1. Sárosi Sára*​

​​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 16)

*A rendőrök vitték el Petrányi ellenfelét*
2010. 12. 15. 08.35 

<RIGHT> 






*Szokatlan időpontban, és mint utólag kiderült, túl kevés nézőt befogadni képes helyszínen került lebonyolításra az esemény, melynek egyik főmérkőzése, a Petrányi Zoltán – Tóth László nehézsúlyú Magyar-bajnoki és UBO Európa-bajnoki címmeccs elmaradt. *



Már tegnap számítani lehetett a kellemetlenségre, hiszen hétfőn csak az egyik bokszoló, *Petrányi Zoltán* állt mérlegre. Történt, hogy *Tóth László* lakásának ajtaján néhány napja egyenruhások kopogtattak, és nem egy csapat postás volt, de nem is a Mikulás kért audenciát. A többit hagyjuk, de az tuti biztos, hogy Tóthnak a „hűvös” szóról per pillanat nem a télies időjárás jut az eszébe… 
Ennek ellenére a közönség nem maradt izgalmak nélkül, mi több, kifejezetten izgalmas összecsapásokat is láthatott a publikum. A *Borovics Zoltán – Techeres Ion Alexandru* mérkőzés nagyon egyoldalú küzdelmet hozott, a román bokszoló már a nyitó menetben kétszer padlóztatta ellenfelét, aki a következő körben az első komoly pofontól eldobta magát, így Baranyi János ringbíró beszüntette a meccset (TKO2). *Hafner Ferenc* (3 győzelem – 0 vereség) szintén gyorsan végzett, ő *Balogh Gábort* állította meg a második menetben, egy olyan meccsen, ami az első pillanattól kezdve egyoldalú küzdelmet hozott. ​<CENTER class=fullnewsbigtext>



</CENTER>
Jó volt viszont a *Marosi György* (5 győzelem -0 vereség) kontra *Patakfalvi Róbert* küzdelem. A thai bokszos alapokkal rendelkező romániai bokszoló az első menetben még tartotta a lépést Marosival, talán még egál is volt az első három perc, ám a következő szakaszban elvesztette a fonalat, köszönhetően ellenfele bombáinak. Marosi annyira megverte Patakfalvit, hogy azzal több mérkőzést is nyerni lehet. A meccset Patakfalvi ringsarka adta fel, mert bár a bokszoló nem került padlóra, szinte öntudatlanul nyelte a pofonokat (TKO2). 

Nehézsúlyban az egyiptomi származású kanadai *„Ramy” El Fetouh* megszerezte első profi győzelmét, miután sima, egyhangú pontozással legyőzte Somogyi Jánost. Cirkálósúlyban *Orsós István* szintén pontozással nyert a debütáló Nagy István Barna ellen, méghozzá egy kifejezetten őszinte, nyíltsisakos mérkőzésen. ​<CENTER class=fullnewsbigtext>



</CENTER>
A *BoxingONE* amatőr ligát figyelemmel követők bizonyára tudják, hogy a csapatbajnokságban Team Rybnik néven egy lengyel csapat is szerepel. Nos, úgy tűnik, hogy az amatőr alakulat némileg gyengült, ugyanis egyik legjobbjuk, a kétszeres lengyel országos bajnok *Kamil Mlodzinski* profinak állt, és Budapesten kezdte el új karrierjét. A Gregorz Proksa által edzett kisváltósúlyú fiatalember négy menet alapján sima, egyhangú pontozásos győzelemmel jutott túl a tűzkeresztségen. Ellenfele *Lakatos Károly* (9-26-1) volt. ​<CENTER class=fullnewsbigtext>



</CENTER>
Beszámolónkkal időrendi sorrendben haladtunk, és eljutottunk az első címmeccshez. Kispehelysúlyban került megrendezésre egy UBO vb-címmeccs, ahol a fiatal *Szebelédi Renáta* (7 győzelem – 8 vereség) és a rutinos, szülés után visszatért *Insperger Gabriella* (4 győzelem – 9 vereség) csapott össze. Szebelédi, aki thai bokszban több vb-övvel rendelkezik, igen keményen odaállt, s már a második körben kétszer padlóztatta ellenfelét, egyszer testen, egyszer fejen. A harmadik menetet, ilyen előzmények mellett, mondhatjuk eseménytelennek is, ám a negyedik kör elején Insperger ismét padlózott, ami után Baranyi János mérkőzésvezető beszüntette a küzdelmet (TKO4). Az UBO övét Petrányi Zoltán, és Győryné Tóth Zsuzsanna csatolta az ifjú bajnoknő derekára. ​<CENTER class=fullnewsbigtext>



</CENTER>
Nagyváltósúlyban *Molnár Attila* (19-18-6) és *Varga János* (9-7) csapott össze a Magyar-bajnoki címért, amely párharc nagyszerű küzdelmet hozott. Molnár egy bevállalós verekedő, aki folyamatosan előrefelé, míg Varga ezen az estén távolról, jobb lábmunkáját kihasználva próbált bokszolni. Az első menet alapján még Vargának állt a zászló, de Molnár a következő körben már utolérte, és többször komolyan megsorozta. Úgy tűnt, hogy Varga a folytatásban teljesen szétesik, hiszen a harmadik, majd a negyedik menetben is számolni kellett rá, de Molnár az ötödik körtől fáradni látszott. A hatodik menet már szoros küzdelmet hozott, majd a 7-ben Varga jobbnak látszott, sőt, egyszer testen meg is csípte ellenfelét. A nyolcadik menetben Molnár elgyötörtnek tűnt, Varga viszont ficánkolt, mintha csak most kezdődött volna a mérkőzés. Ám a menet legvégén csattant az ostor: Molnár egy óriási testütéssel kínálta meg ellenfelét, aki ettől azonnal elterült, és eltorzult arcából látszott, nem lesz képes felállni. Így is lett, Flórián Béla mérkőzésvezető kiszámolta a fiatal bokszolót (KO8). ​<CENTER class=fullnewsbigtext>



</CENTER>
A rendezvény kilencedik mérkőzésén *Nagy József* (23-7) és *Halász Gábor* (27-15) küzdött cirkálósúlyban, méghozzá egy Magyar-bajnoki kvalifikációs mérkőzésen. „Hóhér” szinte az egész mérkőzésen dominált, kemény ütésekkel rázta meg ellenfelét, de a szép akciók a mérkőzés felétől el-elmaradtak, sok volt a dulakodás, és a kisebb nagyobb szabálytalanság. A vége egyhangú (98-92, 100-90, 97-94) pontozásos Nagy József győzelem 10 menetben.
Szerettünk volna bővebben foglalkozni a *Hubert László – Varga István* cirkálósúlyú Magyar-bajnoki és UBO vb-meccsel, ám „Dupla” másként „rendelkezett”. Egészen pontosan az történt, hogy 57 másodperc alatt kiütötte ellenfelét, aki ilyen rövid idő alatt kétszer is padlóra került, mindkétszer testütéstől. Komoly erődemonstráció volt Hubert részéről, amely UBO vb-övet ért cirkálósúlyban.​<CENTER class=fullnewsbigtext>



</CENTER>
Mindent összevetve, a bevezetésben említett apró kellemetlenségeket elfelejtve, remek eseményt hozott tető alá Petrányi Zoltán és a Profibox Promotion. Reméljük, hogy jövőre a „Hét eleji csetepaté” továbbgondolása is megtörténik…

XLsport​


----------



## zozo90X (2010 December 17)

Valaki tudna ajánlani olyat, ami mások megvédésére a legalkalmasabb?


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 23)

*Kellemes Karácsonyi Ünnepeket!*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2010 December 28)

*December 31: Fields Dynamite párosítás*
2010. 12. 28. 10.47

<RIGHT> 
*Szokás szerint december 31-én kerül megrendezésre a Fields Dynamite küzdősport gála, ahol MMA és K-1 szabályrendszerben mérkőznek meg egymással a versenyzők.



*


Idén sem hiányoznak a nagy nevek a gáláról, A K-1 2010-es világbajnoka Alistai Overeem is ringbe lép MMA szabályrendszerben.
A párosítás:
Marius Zaromskis vs. Kazushi Sakuraba
Shinya Aoki vs. Yuichiro Nagashima
Tatsuya Kawajiri vs. Josh Thomson
Bibiano Fernandes vs. Hiroyuki Takaya
Alistair Overeem vs. Todd Duffee
Gegard Mousasi vs. Keijiro Maeda - K-1
Kazuyuki Miyata vs. Caol Uno
Tetsuya Yamato vs. Akiyo Nishiura - K-1
Jerome Le Banner vs. Satoshi Ishii
Hayato Sakurai vs. Jason High
Hideo Tokoro vs. Kazuhisa Watanabe
Ikuhisa Minowa vs. Hiroshi Izumi
Sergei Kharitonov vs. Tatsuya Mizuno
Shinichi Suzukawa vs. Bob Sapp
Andy Ologun vs. Furuki Katsuaki
​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport ​


----------



## csibirkas (2011 Január 4)

Karacs Attilával mi van? Hónapok óta nem hallani felőle.


----------



## csibirkas (2011 Január 4)

Kyoztam 10 évet, ezen keresztül próbálkoztunk Muay-thai, illetve Shidokan stílussal is. Érdekel minden, full-contact jellegű szabályrendszer, és számos nem-sport jellegű hm. is. Bár rendszeres eddzésekre már nincs időm, némi itthoni mozgással azért igyekszem formában tartani magam.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 7)

*Vlagyimir Klicsko április 30-án bokszol Chisorával*


<RIGHT> 



*


Vlagyimir Klicsko, a Nemzetközi Bokszföderáció (IBF), a Boksz Világszervezet (WBO) és a Nemzetközi Bokszszervezet (IBO) nehézsúlyú világbajnoka április 30-án védheti meg címét a brit Dereck Chisora ellen.
*​*
*
A két bokszoló eredetileg tavaly december 11-én csapott volna össze egymással Mannheimben, ám az ukrán bajnok sérülése miatt a találkozó elmaradt. Ezt követően sokáig kérdéses volt a címmérkőzés sorsa, ám a felek szerdán meg tudtak egyezni az új időpontról.
"Ez egy késői karácsonyi ajándék, nagyon boldog vagyok" - kommentálta a hírt a 27 éves, eddig csupán 14 profi mérkőzéssel rendelkező, ám veretlen Chisora.
A megállapodással szinte biztossá vált, hogy a fiatalabbik Klicsko-testvér (55 győzelem, 3 vereség) a közeljövőben nem küzd meg a Boksz Világszövetség (WBA) bajnokával, a szintén brit David Haye-jel.
A negyedik nagy szervezet, a Boksz Világtanács (WBC) koronáját Vlagyimir bátyja, Vitalij birtokolja.​<CENTER></CENTER>




*A Nippon Seibukan Akadémia szemináriuma Budapesten*


<RIGHT> 




*Budapesten, a Honvéd Küzdősport Centrumban rendezte meg első harcművész szemináriumát a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia magyarországi képviseletének ju-jutsu csoportja.*


Pospischil Tamás VI.DAN vezetésével 49 résztvevő gyakorolta nihon tai-jitsu és nihon ju-jutsu technikákat jó hangulatban. A vizsgaanyagot is megismerhették a résztvevők. A Nippon Seibukan Aakadémia első ízben rendezett szemináriumot Budapesten, s ez jól sikerült. A rendezvényt meglátogatta renshi Gregor László shidoin, a szervezet magyarországi országképviselője, Borbíró Zoltán fuku- Gasparik Róbert. titkár is. A tartalmas hétvégét emléklapok átadása zárta. A képviselet az év folyamán tavasszal Békéscsabán nemzetközi harcművész szemináriumot, ősszel nemzetközi Kensa Kikant rendezett. 
A magyarországi képviselet munkáját egyesület foglalja keretbe és segíti majd. A Nippon Seibukan Akadémia Magyarországi Egyesülete Békéscsabán alakult meg december végén.. Elnöke a képviselet vezetője, Gregor László lett, elnökségében a Nippon Seibukan Akadémia tagjai kaptak helyet: Pospischill Tamás, Haba József, Verebics Hajnalka és Gasparik Róbert.
​<CENTER>



</CENTER>javascript:; 



XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 14)

*Thai-box: IFMA válogató verseny a 2011-es nemzetközi versenyekre*
2011. 01. 14. 07.05 

<RIGHT> 






*A válogatóverseny győzetesei jogot szereznek a 2011-es évben magyar válogatottként a nemzetközi IFMA versenyeken való részvételre (Európa Kupa: Drezda, Németország; Európa-bajnokság: Antalya, Törökország; Világbajnokság: Taskent, Üzbegisztán).*

*Időpont és helyszín:* 2011.02.05, Szentendre, II. Rákóczi Ferenc Általános Iskola és Gimnázium 
2000 Szentendre, Rákóczi u. 6.
Mérlegelés és orvosi vizsgálat: a verseny napján, reggel 8-10 óráig
*Sorsolás: 10:00 – 11:00
Mérkőzések kezdete: kb. 12 óra*


*Bunyó Kecelen*
2011. 01. 14. 07.16 

<RIGHT> 






*Jó kis csetepatéra van kilátás február 26-án Kecelen: a Bács Team Kecel által megrendezésre kerülő viadalon olyan remek harcosok lépnek ringbe, mint a Magyar K-1 GP-győztes Rácz Dénes, az MMA-bajnok, a keceliek földharcedzője, Halmi Viktor, de nem hiányoznak majd a helyi menők sem, Vikker Dániel, Imre Zsolt, Árvai Zsolt és Benkő László is kesztyűt húz. Megmutatja tudását a dunaújvárosiak muay-thai vb-bronzérmese, Muskotály Bálint is, csak úgy, mint a kecskemétiek harcosa, Szuhányi Gyula.*

Vancsik Nándor nem szorul bemutatásra a küzdősportrajongók előtt, az egykori kitűnő, eredményes fighter versenyzőként többször megtöltötte a keceli városi sportcsarnokot. Ma már azonban tanítványait helyezi előtérbe, edzőként a versenyzők felkészítésére, és a gálák szervezésére koncentrál. Tehetséges sportolókban nincs hiány Kecelen, Vikker Dániel, Imre Zsolt, Árvai Zsolt és Benkő László jó erőt képvisel, a harcosok bárki ellen győzelmi eséllyel léphetnek szorítóba. A Magyar K-1 GP-győztes Rácz Dénes és az igen tehetséges dunaújvárosi Muskotály Bálint mellett Vancsik Nándor rájuk építi a február 26-ra tervezett rendezvényt. A programban a tervek szerint 25 mérkőzés szerepel, a kapunyitásra 17 órától kerül sor, a nézők ültetőmérkőzésekkel hangolódhatnak a 18 órától kezdődő főmérkőzésekre. A szervezők adnak a körítésre is, a csaták között táncosok, rapperek szórakoztatják majd a nagyérdeműt. Később a gála szervezője, Vancsik Nándor részletes fightcarddal és esélylatolgatóval szolgál az érdeklődőknek. ​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport  ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 19)

*A nagy visszatérés: 100 kilóval nehezebb ellenfelet készül kiütni a magyar thai bokszoló*
2011. 01. 18. 05.52 

<RIGHT> 
*2011 márciusában ismét megmutatja a magyar thai-boksz legenda, hogy nem csak a húszéveseké a világ! 390 megnyert és csupán egyetlen elveszített meccsel a háta mögött, a Hell Energy 46 éves bokszolója, Kunkli Tivadar még egyszer utoljára ringbe száll. A tavalyi, második visszavonulása után egy meghökkentő kihívás vette rá az újbóli visszatérésre. Az utcai harcosok között és a thai-boksz sportágban is hírnevet szerző fighter a 100 kilóval (!) nehezebb Bob Sapp ellen – veszi fel ismét a kesztyűt.*






A tavalyi, „It’s Showtime” gála szervezői egy szinte nevetségesnek tűnő ötlettel keresték fel a 2010-ben, már másodjára visszavonult Kunkli Tivadar thai-bokszolót. Vakmerő ötletük lényege, hogy Tivadar vállalja a szinte Dávid és Góliát harcát megidéző küzdelmet Bob Sapp ellen! Kunkli lelki szemei előtt rögtön megjelent a félelmetes külsejéről és botrányos mérkőzéseiről híres bokszoló, akit a közönség több amerikai filmes produkcióban is láthatott már (Electra, Csontdaráló, Vér és csont), hiszen színészi ambíciókkal is rendelkezik. A „Szörny” becenévre hallgató Sapp nem mindennapi adottságokkal rendelkezik, 194 centiméteres magasságához 170 kilogramm párosul, szinte zsír nélkül. Azok számára azonban, akik ismerik Kunkli kíméletlen erejét és kitartását, talán nem meglepő, hogy a világviszonylatban is egyedülállónak számító mérkőzésre – a hol a küzdő felek közötti súlykülönbség 100 kilogramm lesz – Tivadar válasza egyértelmű igen volt! 
Óriási kihívás előtt áll most a thai bokszban Európa- és világbajnoki címmel egyaránt rendelkező sportoló, aki mozgalmas pályafutása során az utcai harcosok között is hatalmas tekintélyt vívott ki magának. Tivadar a mérkőzésre való felkészülését egy hónappal ezelőtt kezdte el, januártól pedig már naponta kétszer edz, amit saját bevallása szerint csak úgy lehet bírni, hogy ha az ember napközben alszik egy kicsit. „Az ember szervezetét nem lehet átverni! Amióta elkezdtem a napi két edzést, nincs olyan tagom, ami ne fájna, amiben ne lenne izomláz!” – vallotta be őszintén az ezrek által példaképként tisztelt sportoló. Állóképességének maximalizálásához Tivadar fut, úszik és Sapp-hez hasonló adottságú – 130-140 kilós, 2 méter magas – ellenfelekkel



küzd. Egy normál meccsre való felkészüléssel szemben az a legfőbb különbség, hogy minden eszköz – a bokszzsáktól a rúgópárnáig –, amin Tivadar edz, két méter magasságra van felemelve, hiszen a szikár, inas borsodi veteránnak ebben a magasságban kell majd bevinnie találatait. A szigorú edzéstervben egyedül hétvégén engedélyez pihenőt magának, amikor kedvenc hobbijának, a quadozásnak szenteli idejét.
Az év mérkőzésének számító megmérettetés menet nélküli lesz, ami azt jelenti, hogy csak kiütéssel, vagy feladással fejeződhet be. A normál muay thai meccsekhez hasonlósan a „könyök/térd fejre” szabály él (azaz könyökkel és térddel fejre is lehet támadni), de földharc nincs. 
Arra a kérdésre, hogy a thai-boksz világában mennyire számít az életkor, a küzdősportolók körében komoly elismerést kivívó veterán azt válaszolta: „az életkor előre haladtával az ember egyre több tapasztalatra tesz szert, ami a fizikai felkészültséghez hasonlóan fontos tényező, hiszen a meccs kimenetele nagyrészt fejben dől el. A fiatalabbak hajlamosak hamarabb feladni.”
A saját bevallása szerint is utolsó meccsére készülő Tivadart családja és barátai is nagyon féltik, és noha támogatják „őrült” vállalkozását, rajta kívül kevesen hisznek abban, hogy győztesen hagyja majd el a ringet.

*Névjegy:
Kunkli Tivadar
*Született: 1964. 06. 19., Miskolc
Magasság/súly: 178 cm/70 kg
*Eredményei: thaibox világbajnok 1993, Európa-bajnok 1990, 6x magyar bajnok
*Mérlege: 390 mérkőzés / 389 győzelem / 1 vereség

*Bob Sapp
*Született: 1974. 07. 22., Colorado Springs
Magasság/súly: 194 cm/170 kg
Eredményei: K1 Grand Prix-győztes 2005
Mérlege: 38 mérkőzés / 21 győzelem / 16 vereség / 1 döntetlen


*B1 elődöntők Aradon és Székesfehérváron*
2011. 01. 18. 20.41

<RIGHT> 






*Folytatódik, méghozzá az elődöntőkkel folytatódik a BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai ökölvívó csapatbajnoki liga 2010-es kiírása. A B1 illetékesei az ünnepek alatt is folyamatosan tárgyaltak, és végül megegyezésre jutottak a mérkőzések helyszíneiről, és időpontjairól.*


Tavaly tavasszal rajtolt a 2010-es kiírás, és a nyolc csapat két csoportban küzdött a rájátszást jelentő helyekért. Így alakultak ki az elődöntők párosításai. Ezek alapján a címvédő DVSC csapata a román újonccal, az aradi székhelyű Silva Lazar Motoril BC-vel csap össze. A másik párosítás sokkal pikánsabb, hiszen tavaly a KO Gladiator szerezte meg az ezüstérmet, mely alakulat magyar színekben, győri székhellyel indult, és ért el szép sikereket. Ám tudni kell, hogy (fél)hivatalosan ez egy vegyescsapat volt, amelyet a győri Gladiator, valamint a felvidéki KO Galánta bokszolói alkottak. Ezzel szemben a mostani kiírásban külön csapattal indult a két egyesület, Győri Gladiator és KO Box Club Galanta néven, és a sors úgy akarta, hogy elődöntőben egymással küzdjenek a fináléért.
A B1 vezetősége kijelölte az elődöntők helyszíneit, amely döntés nem kedvezett a csoportgyőztes magyar csapatoknak, hiszen a DVSC idegenben, míg a Gladiator semleges pályán küzd.
A Silva Lazar-DVSC küzdelemre január 29-én, Aradon kerül sor. Előzetesen arra lehetett számítani, hogy



Temesváron lesz a mérkőzés, ahol legutóbb 4000 néző tekintett meg egy csoportküzdelmet. Ebből a szempontból az aradi helyszín bizonyára kedvezőbb a debreceniek számára, ám ezzel Szabó Sándor klubvezető (DVSC) nem teljesen ért egyet, mivel véleménye szerint az elődöntőn hasonlóan nagy közönség jöhet össze, mint pár hónapja Temesváron.
„Sokkal nehezebb helyzetben vagyunk, mint tavaly, de nem csak azért, mert idegenben kell kivívnunk a döntőbe kerülést. Az ellenfelünk ugyanis nagyon erős, a fél román válogatott náluk bokszol, és köztük több olyan ökölvívó van, akik világversenyekről éremmel tértek haza. Az idegenbeli mérkőzés, és az erős ellenfél együtt teheti nehézzé a továbbjutást” – mondta Szabó Sándor, aki hozzátette, nagyon bízik a bokszolóiban, mert mindenki azért dolgozik, hogy a tavalyi sikert megismételjék.
Mint az ismert, a magyar amatőr válogatott jelenleg Kubában edzőtáborozik, s a nemzeti csapat keretében számos debreceni kiválóság kapott helyet. Ez vajon előny, vagy hátrány a DVSC-nek a B1 elődöntője szempontjából? Valamint február elején (9-13-ig) Debrecen városa ad otthont a Bocskai István Emlékversenynek, melyen a DVSC-s bunyósoknak szinte kötelező a jó szereplés. Erről is kérdeztük a klubvezetőt.
„Od



a, vissza… inkább előny, mint hátrány a kubai edzőtábor, hiszen a bunyósok felkészülése szempontjából jónak mondható a válogatott programja, viszont az átállással lehet egy kis gond” – fogalmazott Szabó Sándor. „A Bocskai Emlékverseny tényleg határeset, mert 10-11 nappal a torna előtt még belefér egy kemény sparring, ellenben a Boxingone elődöntője számunkra többet jelent, mint egy sparring.”
A másik feldöntőre, melyet a "Mester vs. Tanítványa" címmel is emlegethetnénk, február 18-án, Székesfehérváron kerül sor. Az ARÉV Sportcsarnokban megrendezésre kerülő eseményt a helyiek szervezik, nem titkoltan azért, hogy a megyeszékhely ökölvívó élete felpezsdüljön. A szervezők részéről Turós Arnoldot, a remek profi bokszolót szólaltattuk meg.
„Eleve nagyon jó a kapcsolatunk Nagy Zoltánnal, és folyamatosan, a helyszínen követtük figyelemmel a Boxingone bajnokság fejlődését” – mondta a szervező. „Nagyszerű kezdeményezésnek tartjuk a csapatbajnoki sorozatot, és szerettük volna, ha a B1 Székesfehérváron is bemutatkozzon. Természetesen a végső célunk az, hogy saját csapattal induljunk a bajnokságban, ám ahhoz kell még néhány év, amíg az általunk nevelt ökölvívók elérik azt a szintet, amit a liga megkövetel.”
„Tavaly két bokszgálát szerveztünk Székesfehérváron, melyeket mi sikeresnek ítéltünk meg” – folytatta Turós. „A fejlődéshez viszont olyan színvonalas mérkőzések, és olyan körítés kell, melyet itthon csak a Boxingone bajnokságban láttunk. Fontosnak tartom azt is, hogy a figyelmet rátereljük az ökölvívásra, úgy is, hogy helyi bokszolók az előmérkőzés során megmutatják magukat a közönségnek.”
A székesfehérvári elődöntő felvezető programjában tehát a helyi bokszolók mutatják meg tudásukat, majd a csapatbajnoki küzdelem után profi mérkőzések is lesznek. Ezek szervezése még folyamatban van, ám Turós Arnold reményei szerint a fehérvári Molnár Attila nagyváltósúlyú Magyar-bajnoki címvédő mérkőzésen léphet ringbe.

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)

*Mészáros Anett ismét megsérült, de az Eb előtt visszatérne*


<RIGHT> 



*


Ismét megsérült Mészáros Anett, a Honvéd cselgáncsozója, aki a szeptemberben Tokióban elveszített világbajnoki döntő óta nem versenyez.
*​*
*
"Múlt héten, az ausztriai edzőtáborban a mellettem küzdők ráestek a javulófélben lévő lábamra, ezúttal a térdem bánta" - nyilatkozta szerdán az MTI-nek. "Ősz óta a combommal bajlódtam, most a térd jött, legközelebb talán a bokám megy ki... Szóval bicegek, combközéptől bokáig rögzítő van a lábamon, de így is naponta kétszer edzek. A tatamira persze nem megyek fel, elég furcsa is lenne így bádogemberként, csak erősítek."
Ami a kilátásokat illeti, az Európa-bajnok dzsúdósnak várhatóan hat hetet kell kihagynia.
* "Én már február elején a párizsi Grand Slamen is indultam volna, de edzőm, Toncs Péter közölte, hogy már lemondta az utazást. Talán a düsseldorfi Grand Prix-n vagy utána Prágában térek vissza, az áprilisi, isztambuli Eb-ig mindenképpen szeretnék versenyezni."
* Mészáros a második helyen áll a 70 kg-osok világranglistáján, így jelenleg nem forog veszélyben az olimpiai kvótája. A londoni játékokra a 2012. május elsejei rangsor első 14 helyezettje kvalifikálja magát.


Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 28)

*Tomasz Adamek szeptemberben megmérkőzhet az egyik Klicskóval*


<RIGHT> 



*


Vlagyimir és Vitalij Klicsko megállapodott Tomasz Adamek képviselőivel, így valamelyikükkel szeptemberben profi nehézsúlyú világbajnoki címért lép szorítóba a lengyel bokszoló.

*​*
*A kategóriát évek óta uraló ukrán testvérpár szerdán közölte: a pontos részleteket ugyan csak a közeljövőben tisztázzák, ám az biztos, hogy Lengyelországban, a 2012-es labdarúgó Európa-bajnokság egyik stadionjában lesz majd a mérkőzés.
"Adamek nagyon tapasztalt, gyors, kellemetlen ellenfél - nyilatkozta Vitalij, a Boksz Világtanács (WBC) bajnoka. - Nem számít, végül melyikünk küzd majd meg vele, a lényeg, hogy nem szabad lebecsülni."
A 34 éves Adamek korábban félnehézsúlyban és cirkálósúlyban is világbajnok volt, s öt eddigi nehézsúlyú meccsén győzött. A lengyelek kedvence 44 profi mérkőzéséből 43-at megnyert, egyetlen vereségét 2007-ben az amerikai Chad Dawsontól szenvedte el, aki megfosztotta őt a WBC félnehézsúlyú koronájától. Adamek ezt követően lépett fel a cirkálósúlyúak közé.
Vitalij Klicsko legközelebb március 19-én, a kubai Odlanier Solisszal csap össze, míg a Nemzetközi Bokszföderáció (IBF), a Boksz Világszervezet (WBO) és a Nemzetközi Bokszszervezet (IBO) bajnoki címét birtokló öccse, Vlagyimir április 30-án száll ringbe a brit Dereck Chisora ellen.
Adameknek tavasszal még szintén lesz egy meccse, s amint azt a fivérek jelezték, ha ők mindketten, vagy a lengyel elveszíti soron következő találkozóját, a Klicsko-Adamek mérkőzésre nem kerül sor.

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 29)

*Csötönyi Sándor az EUBC irányítói között, Szófiáé a boksz Eb*


<RIGHT> 



*


Csötönyi Sándort, a magyar szövetség elnökét a Nemzetközi Ökölvívó Szövetség (AIBA) európai konföderációjának (EUBC) ötfős irányító testülete, a Büro tagjai közé választották a szervezet végrehajtó bizottságának Isztambulban zajló ülésén.
*​*
*
A pénteken kezdődött tanácskozáson megválasztották az EUBC bizottságainak tagjait, s a szavazáson minden magyar jelöltre "áldását adta" a vb, így a marketing és PR-bizottságot Gáll András vezeti majd a jövőben, míg Jákó Péter az orvosi, Faragó Beatrix a női, Simon Péter pedig az ifjúsági bizottság munkájában vesz majd részt.
"Ennyit jelent, hogy az AIBA végrehajtó bizottságában is bent vagyok, így minden jelöltünket megválasztották" - kommentálta a döntéseket az MTI-nek Csötönyi Sándor Isztambulból.
A pénteki ülésnapon az is eldőlt, hogy mely város rendezi majd idén a férfi Európa-bajnokságot. A prezentációk után a két jelentkező, Szófia és Ankara képviselői kisebb számháborúba bonyolódtak, Szófia 30 euró/fős, teljes ellátást tartalmazó szállásdíjat ajánlott, a törökök pedig 25 euróig mentek le. A közjáték utáni voksoláson végül meglepetésre mégis a bolgár főváros nyert 6:4 arányban.

*A szófiai kontinensviadalra június 11. és 18. között kerül sor.

*​*
*
Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 7)

*A legjobb magyar tekvondós aranyérmet szerzett Svédországban*
2011. 02. 07. 15.38

<RIGHT> 



*


Tóth Balázs aranyérmet nyert a nehézsúlyúak között a WTF-tekvondósok hétvégi, svédországi világranglista-versenyén.
*​*
*
A trelleborgi viadalon az olimpiai programban is szereplő koreai küzdősport jelenlegi legjobb magyarja sorrendben német, szerb, finn és olasz ellenfelet legyőzve szerezte meg az első helyet. 
A Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának hétfői híre szerint Tóth február közepétől Iránban kéthetes edzőtáborozáson vesz részt, és elindul az iráni világranglista-versenyen is.
A világbajnoki bronzérmes sportoló az ötkarikás kvalifikációs versenyeken eddig 80 kg-ban indult, a 2012-es londoni olimpiára feljogosító kvótáért azonban abszolút kategóriában száll harcba.


*Cselgáncs Vk - Joó és Csoknyai bronzérmes Párizsban*

<RIGHT> 



*


A 78 kg-os Joó Abigél és a 81 kg-ban szereplő Csoknyai László bronzérmet nyert vasárnap a cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat párizsi, 154 ezer dollár összdíjazású Grand Slam-viadalán.
*​*
*
A KSI tavalyi Európa-bajnoka, Joó egy holland és egy kubai riválist ipponnal búcsúztatott, majd a négy között hosszabbításban kikapott a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Lucie Louette-től.
A paksi Csoknyai egy kanadai, egy japán és egy francia ellenfélen át jutott be az elődöntőbe, ahol viszont már nem bírt Guillaume Elmonttal, a holland világbajnok vazaarival verte őt.
A harmadik helyért mindkét magyar versenyző 1500 dollárt kapott.
Ami a nap többi magyarját illeti, Krizsán Szabolcs (81) és Farkas Bálint (100) helyezetlenül zárt.
A szombati nyitónapon Csernoviczki Éva (48) és Ungvári Attila (73) ezüstérmet nyert, Karakas Hedvig (57 kg), Baczkó Bernadett (63) és Taraba Sándor (73) viszont helyezetlenül végzett a francia fővárosban, ahol 80 ország 516 dzsúdósa versengett.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 11)

*Bocskai István-emlékverseny - Magyar sikerek Debrecenben*
2011. 02. 11. 07.48 

<RIGHT> 




*


Komoly magyar sikerek születtek a Debrecenben zajló 55. Bocskai István ökölvívó emlékverseny csütörtöki napján, miután összesen hét hazai versenyző jutott be az elődöntőbe.
*​*
*
A szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a 60 kg-osok között szereplő Török János a nap mérkőzésén a román Marin Dragos legyőzésével jutott tovább. Az Európa-bajnok Bacskai Balázs (69 kg) magabiztosan mutatkozott be, de Lakatos István (49 kg), Nagy Krisztián (56 kg) és Varga Miklós (60 kg) is szép versenyzéssel került a legjobb négy közé. 
Az esti programban előbb a 18 éves Harcsa Zoltán (75 kg), az ifjúsági olimpia bronzérmese élete első felnőtt nemzetközi versenyén második győzelmét szerezte meg, majd zárásként Bouquet Bence (+91 kg) szoros csatában verte a cseh Dominik Musilt, s ezzel már ő is biztos érmes. 
A tavalyi viadalon döntős, 52 kg-os Kalucza Norbertnek ugyanakkor nem sikerült továbbjutnia, ugyanis kiszámolták a moldáviai Alexander Riscan elleni összecsapáson. 
Az Oláh Gábor utcai csarnokban 20 ország 118 versenyzője lép szorítóba, köztük 13 magyar egyesület legjobbjai. Még nagyobb is lehetett volna a mezőny, de négy ország sportolóit helyhiány miatt már nem tudták fogadni a rendezők.




*Cselgáncs Hungária Kupa - Rekordlétszám, nem lesz "testvérháború"*

<RIGHT> 



*


Minden eddiginél több résztvevővel rendezik meg hétvégén a cselgáncsozók olimpiai kvalifikációs sorozatába tartozó Hungária Kupát a budapesti Körcsarnokban.
*​*
*
Az esemény csütörtöki sajtótájékoztatóján Tóth László, a szövetség (MJSZ) elnöke kifejtette, hogy eddig 47 ország 328 dzsúdósa jelezte részvételét, amire még nem volt példa a verseny 45 éves történetében.
"Súlycsoportonként négy magyar indulhat, és mivel mind a hét kategóriában van elég emberünk, 28 hazai versenyzőt neveztünk" - tette hozzá az MJSZ-vezető. "A legnehezebbeknél az Eb-ezüstérmes Bor Barna lába még nem jött rendbe, így ő kihagyja az erőpróbát."
A kétszeres Európa-bajnok Ungvári Miklós jelezte, hogy ezúttal nem fogyaszt le 66 kg-ra, hanem öccse, Attila súlycsoportjában (73 kg) indul, és ha a sorsolás összehozza őket, visszalép a mérkőzéstől testvére javára.
"Nekem nem számít a 73 kilóban szerzett pont, arra jó leszek, hogy tisztítsam az utat Karvaly előtt" - mondta az MTK-Erzsébetváros büszkesége. "Mivel neki számít ez a verseny is, természetesen továbbengedném őt, de persze később behajtom rajta."
A 100 kg-ban Eb-aranyérmes Hadfi Dániel szívesen elevenítette fel körcsarnokbeli emlékeit:
"Itt kezdődött minden, fiatalon még a lelátóról néztem a döntőket, aztán 2004-ben jött az áttörés, amikor harmadik lettem. Most, az elmúlt másfél év eredménytelensége után ismét plusz lökést adhat a pályafutásomnak a Hungária Kupa."
Nagy György MJSZ-főtitkár elárulta, hogy tavaly az európai szövetség kijevi konferenciáján az utóbbi négy év legjobban és legszínvonalasabban szervezett versenyének választották meg a budapesti viadalt.
A program mindkét napon 10 órakor kezdődik, az éremcsatákra 15 órától kerül sor a Sporttelevízió élő közvetítésében. Szombaton a 60, a 66 és a 73 kg küzdelmeit rendezik, míg vasárnap a 81, 90, 100 és +100 kilósokat szólítják tatamira. Az érdeklődők ingyen juthatnak be a Körcsarnokba.


*Lajos Roland Shinkendo mester Békéscsabán!*

<RIGHT> 




*A Viharsarok BUDO SE évek óta visszatérő vendége a magyarországi Shinkendo,japán kardvívás vezető főinstruktora,Lajos Roland. A mostani hétvégén a hagyományos szemináriumi oktatáson kívül övvizsgákra is sor került. A péntek esti edzés igen csak éjszakába nyúlt,mert Lajos Roland Sensei nagy kedvvel és türelemmel oktatott, magyarázott. *

Nem csak a technikai elemeket és a kardvívás támadó - védő kombinációit ismerhették meg az éreklődők, hanem betekintést nyertek a japán lovagi kultúra, a BUSHIDO világába is. E sorok írója a pénteki edzésen vett részt, és nagy élményt élt át, a szeminárium hangulatának és az oktatás színvonalának köszönhetően. Szombaton folytatódtak
az edzések, az un. Toyama ryu katákat gyakorolták a résztvevők délután a Shinkendo páros küzdelmi gyakorlatokból (tachiuchi) tanultunk még néhány újdonságot. Az övvizsga követelményeit a vizsgázók sikeresen teljesítették. Remélhetőleg a házigazda Viharsarok BUDO SE és a főszervező Nehéz -Zsíros Csaba jövőben is meghívja Lajos Roland Mestert Békéscsabára.




Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 26)

*Kecel, február 26.: Győztesen vagy hordágyon*


<RIGHT> 






*Nagy bunyóra készülnek február 26-án Kecelen, a városi sportcsarnokban 17 órától kezdődő Bács Team-rendezvényen több küzdősportstílus – kyokushin karate, MMA, thai-box, K-1, K-3 – hazai legjobbjai lépnek ringbe. Meccsel a Magyar K-1 GP-győztes Rácz Dénes, az MMA-bajnok Halmi Viktor, a kecskeméti Szuhányi Gyula, de nem hiányoznak majd a helyi menők, Vikker Dániel, Imre Zsolt, Árvai Zsolt és Benkő László sem.*


Figyelemfelhívó a szlogen, remélhetőleg a résztvevőknek kórházi kezelésre nem lesz szükségük, de abban biztosak lehetnek a keceli sportcsarnokba kilátogatók, hogy éles küzdelmeken, jó bunyókon szurkolhatnak majd. A szervezők monstre programmal várják a küzdősportok rajongóit, az egykori kitűnő bajnok, a ma már edzőként tevékenykedő Vancsik Nándor ütős kis gálát igyekszik tető alá hozni. Harcos versenyző-palánták bemutatóival indul a keceli sportcsarnokban február 26-án, szombaton 17 órától kezdődő viadal, majd húsz mérkőzés következik, a szünet után pedig a hét kiemelt csata küzdelmein drukkolhatnak a szurkolók. 
Csemegézzünk kicsit a főmérkőzések listáján: zúzós fighterekben nem lesz hiány, szinte mindegyik találkozón nagyjából egyenlő tudású felek csapnak össze. 
A nehézfiúk K-1-es bunyóján Szuhányi Gyula Czene László ütés- és rúgásállóságát tesztelné, ám ehhez valószínűleg a gazdagon tetovált, kidolgozott izomzatú riválisának is lesz egy-két keresetlen szava. 
A kőkemény keceli Benkő László Bognár Szabolccsal méri össze erejét MMA-szabályrendszerben, míg ugyancsak a helyi Bács Team-et erősítő Árvai Zsolt Vidákovics Patrikkal találkozik K-1 stílusban. Árvait „Betonfejű” néven ismerik a szakmában, kemény legény kell ahhoz, hogy padlóra küldje. A több stílusban is magyar bajnoki címmel rendelkező fiatal Vidákovics márpedig ezért utazik Kecelre. Két nagyágyú is szerephez jut a rendezvényen, a rövid pihenő után visszatérő, s újra nagy terveket szövögető K-1Magyar GP-győztes Rácz Dénes megszokott stílusában, egy moldáv harcossal ütközik, de az MMA-bajnok, Halmi Viktor ellenfele is Moldovából érkezik. Viktor nagy respektnek örvend arrafelé, egy chisinaui gálán az egyik helyi menőt, Ivan Zavtonét rendezte le. 
Vikker Dánielre is forró percek várnak szombat este, Vancsik Nándor tanítványa a debreceni Zahari fivérek legifjabbikával, az igen tehetséges Kristóffal veszi fel a harcot az MMA szabályai szerint. A két fiatalembernek van elszámolni valója egymással, a Hajdúságban úgy tartják, Zahari jobb volt Vikkernél a „Pokol kapuja” rendezvényen, ám sérülés miatt fel kellett adnia a küzdelmet, így a győzelem a keceli srácé lett. Kettőjük küzdelme presztízscsata lesz a javából. Ha a Vikker-Zahari meccset presztízscsatának minősítettük, akkor az est főmérkőzésének számító Imre Zsolt-Ács László ütközetre valami ütősebb elnevezést kellene kitalálnunk. Hangzatos jelzők helyett inkább a tények: a tavalyi keceli rendezvény főmérkőzésén a helyi kedvenc, Imre Zsolt vereséget szenvedett Ácstól, hatalmas volt a versenyző csalódása, az érte szurkoló publikumé nem különben. 
A február 26-i MMA-csata igazi vérre menő küzdelem lesz, Imre Zsolt nagyon készül, egyszerűen nem engedheti meg magának, hogy vesztesen hagyja el a csarnokot. Biztosak lehetünk benne, hogy utolsó energiatartalékait is mozgósítani fogja Ács legyőzése érdekében. Az is tuti, hogy Ács László sem adja majd olcsón a bőrét, sőt eltökélt szándéka, hogy megismétli korábbi sikerét. 
A programban a tervek szerint 27 mérkőzés szerepel, a kapunyitásra 17 órától kerül sor, a nézők a gyerekek küzdősport bemutatóival hangolódhatnak a 18 órától kezdődő mérkőzésekre. A húsz csatát rövid szünet követi, majd a hét főmérkőzés kerül megrendezésre. A szervezők adnak a körítésre is, az ütközetek között táncosok, rapperek szórakoztatják majd a nagyérdeműt. Az ünnepélyes megnyitón az ismert rapper, Fankadeli és a keceli Incidens tagja, Gabesz közösen adja elő a Bács Team új indulóját. 

*A bemutató mérkőzések résztvevői:* Tagai Zoltán, Pálinkás Milán, Farkas Ferenc, Scharer Réka, Szabó Fanni, Vancsik Lúcia 

*Megnyitó 
*Fankadeli, Gabesz – Bács Team-induló

1. K-1 95 kg Petes Gábor VS Schneider Roland 
2. Karate 80 kg Juhász Imre VS Iván István 
3. MMA 65 kg Tóth Andor VS Breszkó Miklós 
4. MMA 65 kg Kurcz Róbert VS Aczél Miklós 
5. MMA 63 kg Váczi Vivien VS Petneházi Kitti 
6. MMA 80 kg Németh Pál VS Füri Róbert 
7. K-1 69 kg Sörfőző Tamás VS Sinkovicz Attila 
8. MMA 58 kg Vicze Lilla VS Lévai Anikó 
9. K-3 67 kg Csizovszki Tamás VS Lucza Gábor 
10. K-1 80 kg Koncz Bence VS Krasznai Roland 
11. MMA 75 kg Vimpek István VS Balla Ferenc 
12. MMA 78 kg Somogyi Ákos VS Sütő Zoltán 
13. K-1 71 kg Schnobl Krisztián VS Blum Richárd 
14. K-1 71 kg Horváth Ádám VS Varga Ákos 
15. K-1 95 kg Papp Gábor VS Bodor Attila 
16. MMA 75 kg Sasvári Viktor VS Szilágyi Attila 
17. K-1 81 kg Gubik Márton VS Szabó Alex 
18. K-1 57 kg Tohai Péter VS Szőke László 
19. MMA 81 kg Király Csaba VS Bagdi Antal 
20. MMA 76 kg Németh Richárd VS Soós Ádám

*Szünet*

1. K-1 100 kg Szuhányi Gyula VS Czene László 
2. MMA 75 kg Benkő László VS Bognár Szabolcs 
3. K-1 76 kg Árvai Zsolt VS Vidákovics Patrik 
4. MMA 81 kg Halmi Viktor VS Moldáv TBA
5. K-1 81 kg Rácz Dénes VS Moldáv TBA
6. MMA 75 kg Vikker Dániel VS Zahari Kristóf 
7. MMA 81 kg Imre Zsolt VS Ács László

Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Február 27)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Karakas ötödik Prágában*
2011. 02. 26. 22.30 

<RIGHT> 



*


Az 57 kg-os súlycsoportban versenyző Karakas Hedvig ötödik helyen végzett az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat prágai állomásának szombati versenynapján.
*​*
*
A kategória másik magyarja, Szabó Katinka, valamint Baczkó Bernadett (63 kg) - a nemzetközi szövetség honlapja alapján - helyezetlenül zárt a cseh fővárosban.

A férfiak varsói viadalán ugyancsak nem termett babér Burján Lászlónak (60) és Gorjanácz Zsoltnak (66).


*Vasárnap* Varsóban *Csoknyai László (81), Nagysolymosi Sándor (81), Krizsán Szabolcs (81), Bürgés Milán (81), Madarász Tamás (90), Vér Gábor (90), Hadfi Dániel (100), Farkas Bálint (100) és Bor Barna (+100), Prágában pedig Szabó Franciska (70) lép tatamira magyar részről.

*​*
*
Xlsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Szombaton minden eldől a B1-ben*
2011. 03. 16. 18.39

<RIGHT> 






*Szombaton, Galántán rendezik a BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai ökölvívó csapatbajnoki liga döntőjét. A helyi K.O Galánta a DVSC csapatát látja vendégül.*


A B1 történetének leghosszabb sorozata fejeződik be a hétvégén, hiszen a nyolc csapatot felvonultató európai bajnokságban két csoportra osztották az indulókat, akik oda-vissza megküzdöttek egymással. Ez minden alakulatnak 6-6 alapszakaszbeli mérkőzés jelentett, ahonnan 2-2 csapat jutott be a rájátszásba.
A Galánta-DVSC döntőnek két nagyon fontos érdekessége van. Egyrészt, hogy a címvédő magyar csapat a ligaújonc mátyusföldiekkel csatázik az újabb aranyért. Másrészt, és ennek ellenére, a két gárda már nagyon jól ismeri egymást, ugyanis az alapszakaszban már kétszer is megküzdöttek, hiszen ugyanabból a kvartettből jutottak be a rájátszásba.
A csoportküzdelmes során mindkét mérkőzést, otthon és idegenben, a debreceniek nyerték. Galántán 8:6 arányban diadalmaskodtak, majd az ideges hangulatú debreceni visszavágón 9:5-ra végeztek.
A papírforma tehát még idegenben is DVSC aranyérmet jelez, ám sutba dobhatjuk az elemzéseket, hiszen a rájátszás és a döntő egy külön kategória, ahol mindenki kettőzött erőbedobással küzd.
A K.O Galánta teljesítménye már az alapszakasz során is jelentős javuláson ment át, úgymond felvették a B1 liga ritmusát, s igazi csapatként küzdöttek minden egyes pontért. Az elődöntőre viszont jelentősen megerősítették a keretüket, méghozzá Litvániából, ahonnan két ifi-olimpiai aranyérmest igazoltak, Petrauskas Evaldas (60 kg) és Kuncaitis Ricardas (64 kg) személyében. Ők – a korábbi hírek szerint – Galántán is a felvidéki csapat rendelkezésére fognak állni.




De ilyen galántai erősítések mellett se feledjük, hogy a hajdúságiakat soha, semmilyen körülmények között nem szabad leírni, hiszen példás csapategységgel rendelkeznek, fiatalok, elszántak, és mindig képesek meglepetést okozni. Jól látszott ez az elődöntőben is, ahol idegenben, szinte a komplett román válogatott ellen vívták ki a döntőbe jutást.
A két csapatvezető még a szokásosnál is titkolózóbb, s nem szeretnének a csapatuk összetételéről olyan titkokat elárulni, melyekre az ellenfél fel tud készülni. A két főtréner, Kovács Tamás (Galánta) és Deél István (DVSC) természetesen egyaránt tiszteli a szombati ellenfelet, sportszerű küzdelmet, és győzelmet várnak, ám az erősítésekkel, csapatösszeállítással kapcsolatban nem sikerült érdemi információt szerezni tőlük.

*Viharzóna Békéscsabán*
2011. 03. 16. 12.24 

<RIGHT> 






*Nagy csatákat vívott a békéscsabai Szent István Egyetem tornacsarnokában ringbe lépő húsz pár, a K-1-, K-3-, am. MMA- és MMA-szabályrendszerben ütköző bunyósok „kiszolgálták” a teltházas, szakértő közönséget. Az est két kiemelt mérkőzésén villámgyőzelem született: Dolog György MMA-ban Dana Rómeót, míg Rácz Dénes K-1-ben a szerb Luca Stajicot intézte el rövid úton.*

Az előzetes fightcardot ismerve borítékolható volt, hogy Juhász Attila és az Ász Promotion ütős estét kínál a békéscsabaiaknak. Annál is inkább, mert a megye több harcosa is lehetőséget kapott a küzdelemre. A Szent István Egyetem tornacsarnokát megtöltő nézők nagy része szakértő szemmel nézte az eseményeket, persze, a kemény fiúk mellett a megszokott csinos hölgyek sem hiányoztak, szóval volt látvány bőven.




- Jól sikerült a gála, a promotion egyik legjobb rendezvénye volt, amit eddig szerveztünk – kezdte Juhász Attila. – Azért úgy érzem, még ennél is tudunk ütősebb rendezvényt összehozni. Azon leszünk, hogy ezt valóra is váltsuk. Kiemelném a békéscsabai gála kitűnő hangulatát és a közönség hozzáértését. Az utolsó meccseken már állva szurkoltak a nézők, persze, volt is miért, a fiúk szórták az ütéseket, rúgásokat. 
A K-1 Magyar Nagydíj-győztes Rácz Dénes gyorsan lerendezte szerb riválisát, az előzetes információk alapján kemény Stajic enervált volt, a csabai harcos pedig nem kegyelmezett neki. Az egyik legjobb magyar MMA-fighterként emlegetett Dolog György is felpörgette a tempót Dana Rómeó ellen. A másik nagy békéscsabai kedvenc, a tetoválások szerelmese, Petrovszki Attila igazolta agresszív stílusát, földön(!) verte az egykori dzsúdós romániai magyar Fecsert. Beszterce Móric is győzött, Gál sérülés miatt feladta a mérkőzést. A kick-bokszos Szabó László is hozta magát, akárcsak Sőrés Sándor.




*Az eredmények: *
K3 KISS SÁNDOR VS. *PETŐ LÁSZLÓ
*K3 JUHÁSZ JÓZSEF VS. *SINKA ZSOLT 
*AM.MMA *ZAHARI VINCE* VS SÜTŐ ZOLTÁN 
M.MMA STIJACIC SZTEVAN VS. *SZILÁGYI ATTILA* 
AM.MMA *RADNÓTI DÁNIEL* VS. BAGI ANTAL
AM.MMA *LENGYEL GÁBOR* VS. VÁMOS CSABA
AM.MMA TASKÓ RODRIGÓ VS. *FÜLÖP DÁNIEL* 
AM.MMA SZABÓ RÓBERT VS. *KISS KÁROLY* 
AM.MMA* NEDRAU DÁNIEL*VS. MUHARI ERIK
AM.MMA TÓGYER FERENC VS. *ÖKRÖS SÁNDOR
*AM.MMA MISLAI KÁROLY VS. *JUHÁSZ DÁVID
*AM.MMA *JUHÁSZ NAGY PÉTER* VS. BALLA ZSOLT
K1GÉCEI RÓBERT VS. *FÉNYES ZSOLT
*AM.MMA BENKŐ LÁSZLÓ VS*. KÁLUCZ MARTIN
*AM.MMA RADNÓTI LÁSZLÓ VS. *SŐRÉS SÁNDOR
*K-1 *SZABÓ LÁSZLÓ* VS. VIDÁKOVICS PATRIK
AM.MMA *BESZTERCE MÓRIC* VS. GÁL IMRE
AM.MMA *PETROVSZKI ATTILA* VS. FECSE SZILÁRD
MMA *DOLOG GYÖRGY* VS. DANA RÓMEÓ
K1 *RÁCZ DÉNES* VS. LUCA STAJIC 

XLsport



​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 17)

*Összecsap Dávid és Góliát, a Papp László Sportarénában*
2011. 03. 17. 09.42 

<RIGHT> 






*Hivatalossá vált az évszázad összecsapásaként is emlegetett Kunkli Tivadar-Bob Sapp mérkőzés időpontja. A Hell Energy thai-boxoló büszkesége, Kunkli Tivadar 2011. május 1-jén, a Papp László Sportarénában csap össze a „Szörnyként” is becézett, több mint 170 kg-os óriással.*


Eddig még soha nem látott sporteseménynek lehet tanúja a magyar közönség májusban. 390 megnyert és csupán egyetlen elveszített meccsel a háta mögött, a Hell Energy 46 éves fightere, Kunkli Tivadar még egyszer utoljára ringbe száll. A tavalyi, második visszavonulása után egy meghökkentő kihívás vette rá az újbóli visszatérésre. A kihívó nem más, mint a rettegett, Kunklinál 100 kg-mal nehezebb MMA harcos, Bob Sapp. A színészi ambíciókkal is megáldott sportolót itthon többek közt az Electra, Csontdaráló, és a Vér és csont című filmekből is ismerhetjük. 




Hatalmas várakozás előzi meg a meccset, hiszen nem mindennapi ellenfelekről van szó. Kunkli Tivadar Európa- és világbajnok magyar thai-bokszoló mozgalmas pályafutása során az utcai harcosok között is hatalmas tekintélyt vívott ki magának. A közel négyszáz meccs alatt óriási rutint és tapasztalatot szerzett, ami reményeink szerint ellensúlyozni tudja a szokatlanul nagy fizikai különbséget. A félelmetes külsejéről és botrányos mérkőzéseiről híres Sapp közel 2 méter magas, több, mint 170 kg és 10 évvel fiatalabb, mint Tivadar. 

*Nem tűnik túlzásnak tehát, ha Dávid és Góliát sorsdöntő csatájához hasonlítjuk a mérkőzést! 

Kunkli Tivadar* _hónapok óta elszántan készül az összecsapásra, naponta kétszer keményen edz; fut, úszik, Sapp-hez hasonló termetű, 130-140 kg-os edzőtársakkal küzd. De nem csak a testét erősíti a mérkőzésre, lélekben is felkészül:* „A meccs kimenetele nagyrészt fejben dől el”-* mondja._ 

A saját bevallása szerint is utolsó meccsére készülő Tivadart családja és barátai is nagyon féltik, és noha támogatják „őrült” vállalkozását, rajta kívül kevesen hisznek abban, hogy győztesen hagyja majd el a ringet.

*A Kunkli Tivadar - Bob Sapp mérkőzés a K-1 Rules Budapest Tournament fő meccse lesz a Papp László Sportarénában. 

*



A versenyeket évről évre óriási média- és szurkolói érdeklődés övezi. A ringbe lépő versenyzők eredményei, tudása, felkészültsége garancia arra, hogy a nézők kiemelkedő sportélményekkel gazdagodjanak. Az eseményt idén a Kunkli-Sapp mérkőzés kornázza majd meg. A meccs időpontjára vonatkozóan több különböző dátum látott már napvilágot, és a szurkolók egyre türelmetlenebbül várták a hivatalos bejelentést, mikor és hol láthatják a miskolci veteránt Sapp ellen megmérkőzni.

*Nos, úgy tűnik, az érdeklődőknek nem kell tovább találgatniuk, immár hivatalos: a mérkőzés 2011. május 1-jén kerül megrendezésre, a Papp László Sportarénában. 

*A közel egy év kihagyás után újra ringbe szálló MMA harcos a március 14-i meccsén csúnyán kikapott, Sapp alig másfél percig bírta ciprusi ellenfele rohamait, majd földre kerülve már csak védekezni tudott, de azt sem sokáig. 

*Kunkli Tivadar 
*Született: 1964. 06. 19., Miskolc 
Magasság/súly: *178 cm/70 kg 
*Eredményei: thaibox világbajnok 1993, Európa-bajnok 1990, 6x magyar bajnok 
Mérlege: 390 mérkőzés / 389 győzelem / 1 vereség 

*Bob Sapp* 
Született: 1974. 07. 22., Colorado Springs 
Magasság/súly: *194 cm/170 kg 
*Eredményei: K1 Grand Prix-győztes 2005 
Mérlege: 38 mérkőzés / 21 győzelem / 16 vereség / 1 döntetlen





​


----------



## ejepetya (2011 Március 20)

Én részemről a Wing Tsun kung fu-t űzöm már egy jó ideje.
Mondjuk az nem küzdősport, mert sportszerűnek nem nevezhető.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Március 26)

*Súlyemelő Eb - Négy magyar indul Kazanyban*





*


Négy magyar - két férfi és két női - versenyző áll rajthoz a súlyemelők áprilisi, oroszországi Európa-bajnokságán a hazai sportági szövetség (MSSZ) vezetésének döntése szerint.
*​*
*
Az *április 11. és 17.* között esedékes kazanyi kontinensviadalon a gyengébb nem képviseletében a 2004-es, athéni olimpia ezüstérmese, Krutzler Eszter, továbbá Nagy Nikoletta, a férfiaknál pedig Baranyai János és Gyurkovics Ferenc próbál szerencsét.
"Úgy volt, hogy a szegedi ólomsúlyú, Nagy Péter is csapattag lesz, csak sajnos megsérült, így az Eb helyett neki is a novemberi, párizsi olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság lesz az idei esztendő fő versenye - mondta Pátrovics Géza szövetségi kapitány az MTI-nek csütörtökön. - A vb-re koncentrálunk elsősorban, ám az Európa-bajnokság is igen fontos számunkra, s reményeink szerint lesz részünk sikerélményben is. Ez azt jelenti, hogy csapatunkból éremközeli eredményt produkálhatnak akár mind a négyen Kazanyban."
A szakvezető hozzátette, hogy Nagyhoz hasonlatosan helye lett volna az Eb-válogatottban még Magát Krisztinának is. Ám tartják magukat ahhoz az elnöki ajánláshoz, hogy egy versenyző egy évben lehetőleg ne induljon kettőnél több világversenyen, s mivel Magát - lévén dobogóesélyes - rajthoz áll az Universiadén, az egyetemisták-főiskolások nyári csúcsvetélkedőjén, a vb-csapatnak pedig eleve biztos pontja, az áprilisi Eb-t kihagyja.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 5)

*Birkózó Eb - Arany nélkül is kiemelkedő magyar szereplés*
2011. 04. 04. 15.47

<RIGHT> 



*


A nagy világversenyes 100. győzelem ugyan nem jött össze, ennek ellenére két ezüst- és három bronzérmével kiemelkedően szerepelt a magyar birkózó válogatott a vasárnap zárult dortmundi Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*"Nagyon jó volt magyarnak lenni Dortmundban - mondta az MTI-nek Gáspár Tamás, a magyar szövetség főtitkára. - Öt érem, négy ötödik hely azt hiszem, önmagáért beszél."
Az 1986-ban világbajnok sportvezető szerint a jelenlegi válogatott mindhárom szakágban nagyon jó erőkből áll, s a dortmundi szereplés kis szerencsével akár jobb is lehetett volna.
"Lőrincz Tamás és Bácsi Péter csak egy hajszállal maradt le az aranyról, emiatt kicsit csalódottak voltak. Én mindkettőjüknek azt mondtam, hogy a látottak alapján ők birkóztak a legjobban, csak éppen nem nyertek, de majd legközelebb sikerül - nyilatkozta a főtitkár. - Azért is mondtam, hogy akár még jobban is alakulhatott volna ez az Eb, mert az öt érmesen kívül Kiss Balázst csak súlyos sérülése állította meg, és Sastin Marianna is nagyon közel volt a dobogóhoz. Elégedettek vagyunk a sportolóinkkal, akiknek ezek az eredmények erőt kell, hogy adjanak, egyben pedig jelzik, hogy jó úton járunk."
A kötöttfogás 96 kg-os kategóriájának 2009-es világbajnokával, a most, egyéves eltiltása lejárta után visszatért Kiss Balázzsal kapcsolatban hétfőre kiderült, hogy eltört a bordája.
"Sajnos most hosszú ideig pihennie kell - mondta az MTI-nek Struhács György szakágvezető. - Sajnálom őt, látom, hogy megviselte a dolog, ami nem csoda, kicsit sok ez már neki a +jóból+. Azért én úgy gondolom, össze fogja szedni magát, és a szeptemberi világbajnokságon ereje teljében lesz majd ott."
Gáspár Tamáshoz hasonlóan a három érmet szerzett kötöttfogásúak irányítója, illetve két kollégája, Gulyás István, a szabadfogásúak és Vatai László, a nők kapitánya is elégedett volt tanítványaival. Utóbbi annak ellenére is, hogy elmaradt az éremszerzés.
"Tényleg jól birkóztak a lányok. Marianna az elődöntőben tulajdonképpen maga vesztette el a meccset, nem az ellenfele nyerte meg. Ő győzni ment Dortmundba, s én biztos vagyok benne, hogy legközelebb ezt a bolgár lányt lemossa majd a szőnyegről. Nagyon el van keseredve, alig lehet vele beszélni, de azzal biztatom, hogy nem ezen a versenyen kellett csúcsformában lennie, hanem majd a szeptemberi vb-n" - nyilatkozta az MTI-nek Vatai László.
Az Eb-n a kötöttfogásúaknál Lőrincz (66 kg) és Bácsi (74 kg) ezüstje mellett a veterán Deák Bárdos Mihály bronzérmes lett, ezzel pályafutása 11. világversenyes medálját gyűjtötte be. A szabadfogásúaknál a tavalyi vb-n is harmadik Hatos Gábor (74 kg) és a 21 éves Ligeti Dániel (120 kg) lett harmadik.

*A magyar birkózók rövid pihenés után kezdik majd meg a felkészülést az olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságra, melyet szeptember 12. és 18. között rendeznek meg Isztambulban.

*​*
*

*Sotakan karate Eb - Juhász Zoltán a legjobb magyar*

<RIGHT> 



*


Juhász Zoltán lett a legeredményesebb magyar versenyző az egri sotokan karate Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
Juhász Ferenc 6 danos mester, a magyar szövetség elnöke vasárnap elégedetten értékelte a hazai szereplést. Juhász a junioroknál egyéni ezüst- és bronzérem mellett katában csapatban arany, kumite mixben bronzérmet nyert. 
A SKDUN szervezet (Shotokan Karate Do of United Nations) első kontinensviadalán 23 ország 600 versenyzője képviseltette magát a Kemény Ferenc Sportcsarnokban. 

Szombaton formagyakorlatokban (kata) 14 érmet, köztük két aranyat szereztek a magyar versenyzők.
A világszövetség 18 éves történetében három esztendeje szerepelnek a magyar sotokanosok.

* A vasárnapi győztesek:
*​*
**Kumite egyéni, férfiak:* Chelesi Julian (román)
*Nők:* Chinca Gieordiana (román)

*Férfi csapat:* Románia, 3. Magyarország

*Női csapat:* Románia,* 3. Magyarország (Dihen Réka, Jakab Gabrialla, Jakab Zsuzsanna)*
* 
Mix csapat:* Románia, *3. Magyarország (Eged László, Dihen Károly, Jakab Zsuzsa, Jakab Gabriella, Juhász Ákos, Bátka Krisztián, Juhász Zoltán)
*​*
*
XLsport
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 9)

*Leyrer Richárd a sportágak NOB-elismeréséért tevékenykedhet*
2011. 04. 08. 15.33


<RIGHT> 



*


Leyrer Richárd, a magyar kick-box karatésok szövetségének elnöke figyelemre méltó feladatot kapott a SportAccordnál: a nemzetközi sportági világszövetségeket tömörítő szervezet londoni közgyűlésén az egyik igen fontos munkabizottság vezetését bízták rá.

*​*
*A Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) Sajtószolgálatának pénteki híre szerint Leyrer, aki az NSSZ alelnöke is, annak a bizottságnak az élére került, amely azon dolgozik, hogy bővítse a Nemzetközi Olimpiai Bizottság (NOB) által elismert sportágak körét.

_ "Örömmel kezdem meg ezt a munkát. Az olimpián kívüli sportágaknak nagyon fontos, hogy a NOB elismerje őket, ezért fog ez a bizottság az irányításommal dolgozni - mondta Leyrer Richárd, aki beszámolt arról is, hogy a Nemzetközi Kick-Box Szövetség (WAKO) megerősítette pozícióját a SportAccordon belül. - A WAKO norvég főtitkárát, Espen Lundot delegáltuk a Nemzetközi Sportszövetségek Szervezetének elnökségébe, akit be is választottak a vezető testületbe."
_​_
_
*Kick-box Diákolimpia Csepelen!*
2011. 04. 08. 08.36

 <RIGHT> 
_

_


*Csepelen, közel 300 versenyző részvételével rendezték meg a 2011 évi Általános és Középiskolás Kick-box Diákolimpia döntőjét, a Halker-Király Team rendezésében. A versenyt a kerület alpolgármestere nyitotta meg, s öt páston kezdődött el a nagy viadal, amely egyben az egyik válogatóversenynek számított a szeptemberi, az olaszországi Lignano-ban megrendezendő utánpótlás Európa-bajnokságra.*

A már megszokott izgalmas küzdelmeket láthatták a nézők, számos klub versenyzője szerzett aranyérmet. Többen dupláztak is, hiszen két szabályrendszerben is elsők lettek, és ez az eredmény sokat számít a ranglistán elfoglalt helyezésekben. Az is örömteli,hogy több új név is felbukkant, s nyert, például kellemes meglepetést jelentettek a csepeli Dragon Team versenyzői,akiket eddig nem nagyon láthattunk versenyeken. Az is előfordult, hogy a korábbi évek utánpótlás válogatottjai közül is zsenvedtek vereséget, jeléül annak, hogy idén is kiélezett küzdelmek várhatók az utánpótlás válogatottba kerülésért.

*A legtöbb aranyérmet a rendező Halker-Király Team nyerte, kiváló semi-contact eredményeinek köszönhetően .*

A Diákolimpia nagy hagyományokkal bír, s remélhetőleg, jövőre is megrendezésre kerül, rangjához méltóan.


XLsport
​
​


----------



## gulyamoc (2011 Április 14)

Én inkább a harcművészetek híve vagyok. Az utcán nincsenek szabályok.


----------



## gulyamoc (2011 Április 14)

Van egy mondás: az utcán nem osztanak fair play díjat.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Április 29)

*Barátból ellenfél - szombaton román párviadal a B1-ben*
2011. 04. 28. 17.58

<RIGHT> 






*Szombaton a „B-jelű” csoport második mérkőzésével folytatódik a BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság, éspedig egy igen pikáns mérkőzéssel.*

A tavalyi évadban még csak egy román együttes, az Arad szerepelt a ligában. akik a temesváriakkal közösen alkottak erős, az elődöntőig menetelő csapatot. A 2011-es szezonban viszont már mindkét erdélyi város önállóan nevezett, Arad Motorul és Timisoara Lions néven.
Az elválás egy természetes folyamat része volt, hiszen mindkét városban nagy az érdeklődés a minőségi amatőr ökölvívásra, amelyet régiónkban az B1 liga képvisel. A barátság megmaradt a két vezetőség között, de ma már riválisok is, amely a csapatépítés idején nyilvánvaló lett.
A temesváriak ugyanis kihasználták azt a helyzeti előnyüket, hogy vezetőedzőjük egyben a nemzeti csapat szakmai munkájáért is felelős, így lényegében az elsőkörös választás joga az „Oroszlánokat” illette. Ugyanakkor az aradi klub saját keretét igen erős, válogatott bokszolók alkotják, ezért nem lehet azt mondani, hogy gyengültek volna a tavalyi bajnoksághoz képest – már csak azért sem, mert mindössze három olyan bunyós lépett ringbe a temesváriak színeiben két hete a Galánta ellen, akik tavaly is bokszoltak a B1-ben. Közülük is csak a 69 kg-os Biea volt az alapember.

*A Timisoara Lions felállása a Galánta ellen (2011)
56 kg: Andreaiana Razvan
60 kg: Marin Dragos 
64 kg: Daniel Badulescu
69 kg: Flavius Biea 
75 kg: Bogdan Juratoni 
81 kg: Cezar Juratoni 
91 kg: Bogdan Niculae*
*Az aradiak tavalyi kerete (2010)
57 kg: Holiartoc Daniel /Morar Julian / Andreaiana Razvan
60 kg: Marin Dragos / Holiantruc Daniel
64 kg: Popescu Georgian / Ripanu Ciprian
69 kg: Biea Flavius / Popescu Georgian
75 kg: Rosu Catalin
81 kg: Cristofor Alexandru / Stoia Ruben
91 kg: Gananau Petrisor*

Mint az látható, csak Flavius Biea, Andreaiana Razvan és Marin Dragos neve szerepel mindkét listán, akik közül csak a korosztályos világbajnok Bieát nevezhetjük „pótolhatatlan” veszteségnek. A hírek szerint Silva Lázár csapatfőnök nem is akarta pótolni Flavius Bieát, hanem a legtöbbször 64 kg-ban versenyző Popescúval „akarja megveretni”. Ha tényleg létrejön a Biea-Popescu összecsapás, az a B1 történetének egyik legnagyobb presztízsharca lesz.

* Az „A”-csoportban vasárnap kezdődnek a küzdelmek, amikor a Ry-Ki Grizzly a Prostejov Bulls otthonába látogat.*


*Három bronzzal zárták a magyar lányok a korosztályos boksz vb-t*
2011. 04. 28. 16.25

<RIGHT> 



*


Mindhárom magyar elődöntős bronzérmet szerzett csütörtökön a junior és ifjúsági leányok első ökölvívó-világbajnokságán, Antalyában.
*​*
*
A magyar csapat tájékoztatása szerint a 15-16 évesek között, azaz a junior korosztályban szereplő Nagy Kornélia Kitti (54 kg) az orosz Szvetlana Hilcsenkótól kapott ki szoros meccsen, míg Csősz Nikolettet (64 kg) a svéd Ida Lundblad győzte le a fináléba kerülésért rendezett találkozón.


* Az ifjúságiaknál (17-18 évesek kategóriája) Váry Lili a 48 kg elődöntőjében a tavaly junior Eb-t nyert orosz Szvetlana Dmitrijevával csapott össze, s veszített.
*​*
*
* A magyar csapat így három bronzéremmel zárta a világbajnokságot.

*XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 1)

*A válogatott tagságért is küzdenek majd a ZBK Kempo Felnőtt Országos Bajnokságon.*
2011. 05. 30. 08.33 

<RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Zen Bu Kan Kempo Sportszervezet égisze alá tartozó felnőtt országos bajnokságnak ad otthont 2011. június 4-én a kecskeméti Messzi István Sportcsarnok. Az ob egyúttal kvalifikációs verseny is lesz a ZBK Kempo válogatott kerettagságért.*

Stojan Ivkovic, az NB I-es kecskeméti férfi kosárlabda csapat szakmai igazgatója, és Növényi Norbert olimpiai bajnok birkózó, MMA világbajnok is kilátogat a Messzi István Sportcsarnokba annak érdekében, hogy személyes jelenlétével is népszerűsítse a Zen Bu Kan Kempo stílusirányzatot, illetve az idén megalakított kecskeméti kempo klubot.
A ZBK Kempo Felnőtt Országos Bajnokságot 1995 óta minden évben megrendezik, a hírős város viszont először lesz házigazdája e nívós eseménynek. Márhoffer Márton (2. dan) főszervező optimista és bízik abban, hogy az elkövetkező években újabb és újabb nagyszabású ZBK Kempo versenyt tudnak majd elvinni Magyarország – sport tekintetében is – egyik dinamikusan fejlődő városába.
A főszervező azt szeretné, ha Budapesthez, Székesfehérvárhoz, Debrecenhez, Pécshez és Egerhez hasonlóan az alföldi településen is egyre többen ismerkednének meg hazánk egyik legkomplexebb küzdősportjával, mely a manapság rendkívül népszerű profi ketrecharc amatőr megfelelője.

A tavaly, Vácon tartott felnőtt országos bajnokságon rekordot döntött az „A” Viadalban (full-contact), vagyis a versenykiírás legkeményebb szabályrendszerében indulók száma. 
Idén várhatóan a helyi klub sportolóin és a fentebb említett városok egyesületein kívül még Győrből, Veszprémből, Nagykátáról, Gyöngyösről, Tatabányáról, Vácról, Sárosdról és Csákvárról is érkeznek kempósok.

Az ob egyben kvalifikációs „állomásként” is funkciónál, vagyis az ott elért eredmények alapján nagyobb eséllyel lehet bekerülni a Magyar ZBK Kempo válogatott keretébe. 

*A 2011. évi nemzeti csapat képviseli majd hazánkat a következő, 2012 márciusában, a portugáliai Lisszabonban rendezendő kempo világbajnokságon.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 4)

*Utánpótlás Eb-érmek szumóban*
2011. 06. 03. 17.40 

<RIGHT> 






*J**ó kezekben van az utánpótlás (is) a szumósoknál! A magyarok ugyanis 4 aranyat, 5 ezüstöt és 10 bronzot nyertek az ukrajnai Lutskban megrendezett utánpótlás Európa-bajnokságon.*

Az U12-es korosztályban Pataki Sámuel, az U14-ben Lajsz Patrik, míg az U 18-asoknál Sárosi János szerzett aranyérmet, emellett az U18-as fiúcsapat is Európa-bajnok lett. 
A sportágban az utóbbi időben több sikert is elkönyvelhettek a versenyzőké és a sportvezetők. 
Felnőtt szumósaink rendre jól szerepelnek a világversenyeken, Kollárik Mihályt közben megválasztották az Európai Szövetség elnökének, és Magyarország elnyerte a 2012-es Európa-bajnokság rendezési jogát.




*Európai Uniós Női Ökölvívó Bajnokság- elődöntő*
2011. 06. 04. 08.45 

<RIGHT> 






*Amilyen sikeres napot zárt a negyeddöntőben a magyar csapat a katowicei Európai Uniós Bajnokságon, annyira rosszul alakult az elődöntő. Az öt elődöntős versenyzőnk közül egyedül a 81kg-os Nagy Tímeának sikerült bejutnia a fináléba.*

A sort Némedi Csilla kezdte, aki a hazai Sandra Drabik-kal került szembe. Nem volt egyszerű dolga Csillának, hiszen a verseny folyamán már kiderült a hazaiak legyőzhetetlenek tűnnek. A tíz bokszolójukból tíznek sikerült az elődöntőbe jutnia. A pontozók itt sem tétlenkedtek egy kiegyenlített első menetet követően már három ponttal vezetett a lengyel, s a különbség a következő menetben is növekedett. A soproni versenyző egyértelműen hozta a harmadik menetet, de Drabik előnye tovább nőt. A lengyelnek ekkora már akkora vérömleny volt a bal szeme alatt, hogy a szemét sem tudta kinyitni. A hazai versenyorvos azonban tovább engedte a mérkőzést. Csilla az utolsó menetben elkeseredetten próbált véget vetni a mérkőzésnek, de nem tudta elég pontosan eltalálni a lengyelt, így a mérkőzés hazai győzelemmel végződött. S bár ez kevés vigasz Drabik a sérülése miatt biztosan nem bokszolhat a döntőben.
A délelőtti programban húzott még kesztyűt a 81kg-os Nagy Tímea, akinek az ír Lauragh O’neill-t kellett legyőznie. A kisebb, de masszív felépítésű ír harcosnak mutatkozott azonban Timi ügyesen kimozogta vagy megfogadta egyenesekkel, így nem tudta érvényesíteni akaratát. Határozott ütéseivel egyre jobban elvette az ír kedvét a támadástól, miközben jelentős előnyre tett szert. Nagy arányú pontozással jutott be a döntőbe, ahol természetesen lengyel ellenféllel találkozik Sylwia Kusiak személyében.
Délután lépett szorítóba Ancsin Katalin. Az 51kg-osok között neki is lengyel ellenfél jutott. A hazaiak legeredményesebb női ökölvívója Karolina Mihalczuk. A lengyel világ és Európa bajnok rögtön nagy iramot kezdett diktálni, amelyhez Kata nem tudott alkalmazkodni és csak sodródott a küzdelemmel. A következő menettől ugyan már fel tudta venni a tempót és néhányszor meg is lepte a lengyelt, a lényegesen tapasztaltabb Mihalczuk azonban most jobbnak bizonyult. Kata büszke lehet a bronzérmére, hiszen két nyert mérkőzéssel jutott el idáig és minden tőle telhetőt megtett.
Következett a 75kg-osok között Kovács Mária a holland Nouchka Fontjin ellen. A magas vívós hollanddal már kétszer is találkozott a szorítóban és mindkét alkalommal Marcsi hagyta el győztesként azt. Most azonban egy nagyon fegyelmezett és rendezett Fontjin-nal találta szemben magát, aki minden hibát kihasznált. Kovácsnak pedig nem ment a bunyó, nem érezte a távolságot, erőlködött. Így gyakran eldobálta az ütéseket, míg közben ellenfele hosszú egyenesekkel gyűjtögette a pontokat. S bár néhányszor sikerült eltalálnia egy-egy nagy ütéssel megrendítő erejű egyik sem volt, így a tavalyi címvédőnk a dobogó harmadik fokára állhat fel.
Utolsóként a +81kg-os súlycsoportban versenyző Sándor Lilla küzdött meg a szintén lengyel Anna Slowik-kal. Tavaly a keszthelyi Uniós Bajnokság döntőjében találkoztak és akkor Slowik kezét emelték a magasba. Sajnos most sem történt ez másként és bár Lilla jobban bokszolt ellene, mint korábban védekezésbeli hiányosságai miatt ebben a kategóriában is a lengyel jutott tovább.
Ugyan a hét folyamán jelentősen lejtett a pálya a hazai versenyzőknek( különös tekintettel a sorsolásra) egyetlen külföldi résztvevő sem gondolta volna, hogy előfordulhat az, ami most megtörtént. Lengyelországnak mind a tíz versenyzője bejutott a bajnokság döntőjébe, ami nem feltétlen a lengyel csapat erejét tükrözi.


*Bajnokok Éjszakája négy címmérkőzés szombaton, Győrben*
2011. 06. 03. 17.28 

<RIGHT> 






*A szombati győri BoxingONE Championship forduló nem csak az amatőr ökölvívásról fog szólni, mivel a Profibox Promotion remek programot hozott össze, négy profi Magyar-bajnoki címmérkőzéssel*. 
​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038572&rnd_val=95252663671"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>​<CENTER></CENTER>


XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 10)

*Rossz időpontban, fontos Eb előtt a férfi bokszolók*


<RIGHT> 



*


Jövő péntektől - időzítését tekintve nem a legszerencsésebb időpontban, három hónappal az olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokság előtt - Ankarában kerül sor az idei felnőtt férfi ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságra, mely elsősorban éppen a vb miatt "kötelező" a legjobb versenyzők számára.
*​*
*
"Tavaly még szó sem volt idei Eb-ről, melynek az időzítésével szakmailag és emberileg sem értek egyet, de fontos ott lenni, mert a vb-kiemelésénél a kontinensviadalon elért eredményeket is számításba veszik - mondta Csötönyi Sánor elnök a Magyar Ökölvívó Szakszövetség (MÖSZ) szerdai sajtótájékoztatóján. - Érthető módon nem mindenki lesz csúcsformában, hiszen az idei csúcseseményt ősszel rendezik, így nem is fogom a szívembe szúrni a tőrt, ha nem érünk el olyan eredményeket, mint tavaly Moszkvában."
Az Eb-csapat a következő:

*49 kg: Lakatos István (KSC)
52: Kalucza Norbert (DVSC)
56: Nagy Krisztián (Szolnoki MÁV)
60: Varga Miklós (Harangi SE)
64: Káté Gyula (Unió Kispest)
69: Bacskai Balázs (Vasas-Süllős)
75: Harcsa Zoltán (Unió Kispest)
81: Szellő Imre (KSC)
91: Darmos József (Vasas-Süllős)
+ 91 kg: Bernáth István (DVSC)*

A sajtóesemény másik témája a hónap másik kontinensviadala, a *június 27-től Keszthelyen sorra kerülő junior fiú Eb *volt.

Simon Péter, a szervezőbizottság vezetője elmondta, hogy vélhetőleg minden idők legnagyobb Eb-je lesz, melyen 33 ország több mint 400, 15-16 éves bokszolója méri majd össze tudását.




*Dzsúdós doppingügy - Ungvári Attila kétéves eltiltása*


<RIGHT> 



*


A Nemzetközi Cselgáncs Szövetség (IJF) doppingvétség miatt kétéves eltiltással sújtotta a 73 kg-os súlycsoportban érdekelt Ungvári Attilát, aki így nem indulhat a londoni olimpián.

*​*
*A versenyző ártatlannak vallja magát és fellebbez az ítélet ellen - tájékoztatta szerdán a szövetség (MJSZ) az MTI-t. Nagy György főtitkár hozzátette: a magyar szövetség - szemben Ungvárival - nem fellebbez, mert akár súlyosbíthatják a büntetést.
A nemzetközi szövetség - az Inforádió értesülése szerint - májusban döntött a kétéves eltiltásról, de a magyar szövetség ezt az információt eddig nem hozta nyilvánosságra.
Ungvári Attilának januárban a bakui Világkupán, majd februárban a budapesti - neki aranyérmet hozó - Hungária Kupán adott mintájában találtak doppinglistás anyagokat, a szteroidok közé tartozó sztanozololt és a vízhajtók csoportjába sorolt furoszemidet, de elmondása szerint más valaki szándékosan rakott tiltott szereket italába. Ezért a szövetség feljelentést tett ismeretlen tettes ellen.
A mostani döntés értelmében a magyar cselgáncsozó büntetése 2013. március 7-én jár le. Az IJF akkor törli az eltiltást, ha a magyar rendőrség perdöntő bizonyítékokat szolgáltat Ungvári ártatlanságáról. 
Az IJF mellékbüntetésként Ungvári három eredményét - a Hungária Kupa első, a párizsi Grand Slam-viadal második és a bakui Vk harmadik helyezését - törölte. 
Amikor kiderült, hogy az Eb-bronzérmes Ungvári mintáiban doppingszereket találtak, bátyjával, Miklóssal és edzőjükkel, Bíró Tamással együtt önkéntesen hazugságvizsgálatnak vetette alá magát, amely az ártatlanságát támasztotta alá.

Taraba Sándor, az UTE ugyancsak 73 kg-os versenyzője - akit nem neveztek meg, de több alkalommal körülírtak, hogy köze lehet az ügyhöz - ugyancsak poligráfos vizsgálatok eredményeivel kívánta cáfolni az ellene felmerült vádakat. A május 3-án tartott sajtótájékoztatón jogi képviselője felsorolta a március 18-án és április 9-én elvégzett hazugságvizsgálati eljárások során elhangzott, az érintettséget vizsgáló kérdéseket, leszögezve, hogy a 27 éves sportoló valamennyire nemmel válaszolt.



​<SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038748&rnd_val=42243860109"></SCRIPT><CENTER>




</CENTER>XLsport ​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 12)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Helyezetlenül zártak a magyarok*
2011. 06. 12. 04.44

<RIGHT> 



*


Helyezetlenül zártak a magyar versenyzők a cselgáncsozók olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozatának tallinni, illetve lisszaboni versenyeinek szombati napján.
*​*
*
A nemzetközi szövetség honlapja szerint a férfiak Tallinnban léptek tatamira, itt a 73 kg-os súlycsoportban Taraba Sándor egy győzelem után a második meccsén kapott ki, és búcsúzott, vasárnap a 100 kg-osok között Farkas Bálint lesz érdekelt.

* A nők Lisszabonban küzdenek, *itt _*Karakas Hedvig (57 kg), Baczkó Bernadett (63 kg), Gáspár Eszter (63) esett ki ideje korán. Vasárnap Szabó Franciska (70 kg) és Joó Abigél (78 kg)*_ lesz érdekelt a portugál fővárosban.


​<CENTER><SCRIPT type=text/javascript><!--//<![CDATA[ var aff_ad_slot = 2519; var aff_ad_width = 468; var aff_ad_height = 120; var rnd_val = Math.floor(Math.random()*99999999999); var aff_url = 'http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php'; document.write("<scri" + "pt type='text/javascript' src='" + aff_url); document.write("?sid=" + aff_ad_slot); document.write ("&loc=" + escape(window.location)); document.write("&rnd_val=" + rnd_val); document.write("'><\/scr" + "ipt>");//]]>--></SCRIPT><SCRIPT type=text/javascript src="http://tr.affiliate.hu/show_js.php?sid=2519&loc=http%3A//www.xlsport.hu/showcikk.php%3Fscid%3D1038889&rnd_val=91938862890"></SCRIPT>XLsport </CENTER>


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 14)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Joó Abigél ezüstérmes Lisszabonban*
2011. 06. 13. 05.01

<RIGHT> 



*


A 78 kg-os Joó Abigél ezüstérmet nyert vasárnap a cselgáncsozók olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozatának lisszaboni állomásán.
*​*
*
A nemzetközi szövetség honlapja szerint a KSI Európa-bajnoka ippongyőzelemmel lépett túl az orosz Anasztaszja Dmitrijeván és a német Annika Heisén, majd az elődöntőben ugyancsak idő előtt "végzett" a lengyel Daria Pogorzeleccel. A fináléban a nemzetközi eredmény nélkül álló német Heide Wollerttel találkozott, a rendes mérkőzésidő értékelhető akció nélkül zárult, így jöhetett az aranypontig tartó hosszabbítás, melynek utolsó percében a német feldöntötte Joót, és jukóval nyert.


* A portugáliai verseny másik magy*
*arja, Szabó Franciska (70 kg) helyezetlenül zárt, csakúgy, mint a férfiak tallinni erőpróbáján Farkas Bálint (100 kg).
*​*
*

*Hat éremmel zárták a tavaszi szezont a kick-boxosok*



*



*
*Az olaszországi Riminiben zárták le a tavaszi szezont a magyar kick-boxosok. A BestFighter elnevezésű Világkupán Király István, a Halker-KiralyTeam vezetője a magyar versenyzőknek megengedte, hogy csak a Grand Champion kategóriában induljanak, azaz a mieink a saját súlycsoportjukban nem léptek küzdőtérre.*

A férfiaknál meggyőző magyar fölény alakult ki a hajrára, a legjobb négyben ugyanis csak csepeliek jutottak be. Végül Jároszkievicz Krisztián győzött megelőzve Imre Tamást, és a két bronzérmest, Veres Richárdot és Gömbös Lászlót.

*A nőknél egy érmet szereztek a magyarok: Kádas Adrienn a harmadik helyet szerezte meg a Grand Champion kategóriában.
*​*
**A hatodik érmet a magyar férfi csapat szerezte meg, miután a második helyen zárt*

*



*​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Június 24)

*Ökölvívó Eb - Szellő Imre bronzérmes *
2011. 06. 24. 02.00

<RIGHT> 



*


A 81 kg-osok között szereplő Szellő Imre 18-8-as pontozásos vereséget szenvedett az ír Joe Wardtól a csütörtöki elődöntőben, így bronzérmes lett az ankarai ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*
A magyar félnehézsúlyú bokszoló egy angol és török rivális legyőzésével jutott el a legjobb négy közé, ahol azonban Ward megállította. 
A első menet kiegyenlített küzdelmet hozott, egyik öklöző sem mutatott extrát, azonban Ward volt kicsit pontosabb. A pihenőre ő mehetett el 4-2-es előnnyel. A második szakaszban már egyértelműbb volt az ír fölénye, aki rendszeresen jobban jött ki az ütésváltásokból, a közelharc után szinte mindig pontos ütésekkel tudott bontani, így nem volt meglepő, hogy az utolsó menetet már kifejezetten nagy, hétpontos előnnyel kezdhette. A szinte kilátástalan helyzetben lévő kecskeméti öklöző hátránya tudatában nagy erőket mozgósított, de riválisa jól kontrollálta a meccset, így a magyar nemhogy fordítani nem tudott, de közelebb sem került hozzá, s összességében Ward megérdemelt győzelmet aratott.

*"Dühös vagyok magamra, mert tudom, nagy lehetőséget szalasztottam el, ezért fáj ez a vereség. Igazából nem tudtam mit kezdeni Ward bujkálós stílusával. Hiába próbáltam laza, de egyben kemény is lenni, ez most nem működött"* - nyilatkozta Szellő.
A 27 éves Szellő veresége ellenére is pályafutása egyik legnagyobb sikerét érte el Ankarában, ugyanis első világversenyes érmét szerezte meg a felnőttek között.

A magyar csapat számára ezzel befejeződött a kontinenstorna. Szellő bronzérme mellett korábban hárman küzdhettek éremért, ám Lakatos István (49 kg), Káté Gyula (64 kg) és Bernáth István (+91 kg) is kikapott a keddi negyeddöntőben.


*A magyar öklözőknek az Eb után nem lesz sok pihenőjük, mivel az év főeseményét, a bakui olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságot szeptemberben, három hónap múlva rendezik.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 20)

*Cselgáncs, vk: Krizsán Szabolcs harmadik Salvadorban*


<RIGHT> 






*Amerikában folytatódott az olimpiai kvalifikációs sorozat, a salvadori Világkupán Krizsán Szabolcs a dobogó harmadik fokára állhatott, Farkas Bálint ötödik, Csoknyai László, Karakas Hedvig és Baczkó Bernadett pedig hetedik lett.*

Nem kezdődött jól a mieink számára a közép-amerikai Világkupa-viadal, hiszen két világbajnoki bronzérmesünk, Karakas Hedvig (57, Miskolci VSC) és Baczkó Bernadett (63, KSI SE) is a hetedik helyen végzett, előbbi egy győzelem után a szlovén Dzukictól és a kanadai Melancontól kapott ki, míg Baczkó Bernadett ugyancsak egy győzelemmel és két vereséggel lett hetedik, ő a horvát Miskovic és a brazil Minakawa előtt volt kénytelen fejet hajtani.
A 73 kilogrammban Taraba Sándor (UTE) egy győzelemmel és egy vereséggel esett ki, hasonlóan járt a 81 kilogrammosok között ifj. Nagysolymosi Sándor (Kecskeméti JC).

Két másik 81 kilósunk azonban helyezett lett, Csoknyai László (Paksi Atomerőmű SE) egy győzelem után a későbbi aranyérmes olasz Cianótól kapott ki, így került a vigaszágra, ahol az ellenfele Krizsán Szabolcs lett. A Honvéd-Kipex fiatalja két győzelem és egy vereség után jutott el idáig, s ő jutott tovább a magyarok párharcából, hogy aztán a bronzmérkőzésen ippont érő két vazarival győzze le a vb-ezüstérmes olasz Francesco Bruyere-t. Krizsán Szabolcs negyven ranglistapontot kap a bronzérem mellé, ez még sokat érhet majd a végelszámolásnál.

A 100 kilogrammosok között induló Farkas Bálint (Honvéd-Kipex) ezúttal is eljutott a bronzmérkőzésig: a nyitómeccsen felülmúlta Puerto Ricói ellenfelét, majd kikapott a német Behrlától. A vigaszágon Farkas Bálint jobb volt a marokkói Fikrinél, a bronzmérkőzésen pedig az amerikai Vashkulat volt az ellenfél, sajnos őt már nem sikerült legyőzni, így Farkas Bálint az ötödik helyen fejezte be a tornát.

*Az olimpiai kvalifikációs sorozatban most rövidebb szünet következik, legközelebb augusztus végén Párizsban, az idei világbajnokságon lehet majd pontokat gyűjteni.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 26)

*III. Női Ökölvívó Ifjúsági és Junior Európa Bajnokság Orenburg 2011*

<RIGHT> 






*Sűrű az idei év az ökölvívóknál, hiszen a 2012-es Londoni Olimpiai Játékok miatt előrehozták az EB-ket. A férfiak így az EB-ről esnek be a VB-re, és nincs ez másként a junioroknál sem. *

A lányoknál a világbajnokság megelőzte az EB-t, és kicsit hosszabb szünetet is kaptak, de a program így is zsúfolt. Augusztus 29-én kezdődik az utánpótlás EB az oroszországi Orenburg városában, ahol már harmadszor lépnek ringbe a 15-16 és 17-18 éves amazonok.
Az oroszországi kontinensviadalra nemhivatalos források szerint eddig 15 ország jelezte részvételi szándékát: Magyarország mellett Anglia, Finnország, Hollandia, Írország, Lengyelország, Moldova, Oroszország, Örményország, Románia, Svájc, Svédország, Szerbia, Törökország és Ukrajna. A házigazda oroszok biztos hogy teljes csapattal indulnak, várhatóan Törökország, Lengyelország és Ukrajna sem szakít ezzel a hagyománnyal. Az előző EB-n nem vett részt Moldova, Örményország, Románia és Svájc, míg egyenlőre úgy tűnik hiányozni fog Németország, Portugália, Bulgária, Dánia és a tavalyi házigazda Franciaország is.
Az első EB-t 2088-ban rendezték Bulgáriában, ahol a juniorok között az 52 kg-os kategóriában Mizsei Vivien ezüstérmet szerzett. Erről a versenyről még Pikács Mercédesz és Dobrádi Csilla is bronzéremmel tért haza, Pikács a junior 63 kg, míg Dobrádi az ifjúsági 46 kg-ban állhatott fel a dobogóra.
A következő EB 2010-ben került megrendezésre a franciaországi Calais-ban, ahol Pikács az ifik között is begyűjtött egy bronzérmet. Mellette még az ifi 81 kg-os súlycsoportban Monostori Klaudia állhatott fel a dobogó harmadik fokára.
Az idei évet jól kezdték lányaink, hiszen Antalya-ban 54 kg-ban Nagy Kitti és 63 kg-ban Csősz Nikolett a juniorok, a 48 kg-os Váry Lili pedig az ifik között szerzett bronzérmet, ami biztató előjel lehet az EB-re. Rajtuk kívül még éremesélyesek lehetnek az ifik között a 60 kg-os Vetró Gabriella és a 64 kg-os Bengernó Viktória, valamint a junior VB-t sérülés miatt kihagyó soproni Wurst Nikolett is, aki 48 kg-ban érhet oda a dobogóra.
A magyar csapat pontos öszzetételéről, létszámáról egyenlőre nincsenek információ.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 30)

*Junior ökölvívó vb - Herczeg döntős Asztanában*
​*Az 54 kg-os Herczeg Norbert bejutott a szombati fináléba a kazahsztáni junior ökölvívó-világbajnokságon.​*

A magyar szövetség pénteki tájékoztatása szerint az Európa-bajnok kecskeméti versenyző az elődöntőben 23-17-es pontozással győzte le az ukrán Borisz Kaplint.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Július 31)

*Junior ökölvívó vb - Herczeg Norbert ezüstérmes*

<RIGHT>​*Az 54 kg-os súlycsoportban szereplő Herczeg Norbert ezüstérmet szerzett a kazahsztáni junior ökölvívó-világbajnokságon.​*

A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a kecskeméti versenyző a szombati fináléban 10-10-et bokszolt a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Bekzsan Kilatbelijevvel, ám a segédpontokkal 56-52-es vereséget szenvedett.


 *A junior Európa-bajnok Herczeg a magyar küldöttség egyetlen érmét szerezte a világbajnokságon.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Kovács "Koko" István közlekedési balesete*
2011. 08. 03. 06.06 

<RIGHT> 




*


Közlekedési balesetet szenvedett Kovács "Koko" István olimpiai, világ- és Európa-bajnok, profi világbajnok volt ökölvívó.
*​*
*
A Magyar Ökölvívó Szakszövetség tiszteletbeli elnöke és a Boksz Világszervezet (WBO) európai alelnöke - aki augusztus 17-én lesz 41 éves, kedd este a 70-es főút budapesti szakaszán karambolozott, de a balesetben senki sem sérült meg.





*Nagy meccs vár Jóni Mátéra*


<RIGHT> 






*A budapesti Papp László sportarénában megrendezett nemzetközi küzdősportgála után újabb rangos viadalon léphet ringbe Jóni Máté, a Hungarian Pitbull Fighters szigethalmi reménysége egyik legnagyobb hazai riválisával, Gönczi Alexszel méri össze erejét 3x2 percben a debreceni Főnix csarnokban augusztus 13-án.*

*A 12 éves, "Cunami" becenévre hallgató Jóni Mátét* korosztálya legjobbjai között tartják számon, az édesapja által edzett tehetségre azonban nagyon nehéz feladat vár az augusztusi, debreceni rendezvényen, régi riválisával, Gönczi Alexszel ütközik. A két fiú már hat alkalommal csapott össze, négyszer Máté, kétszer Alex kezét emelte magasba a mérkőzésvezető. A srácok tudásának elismerését jelzi, hogy a debreceni Fight Code-gála szervezői is lehetőséget biztosítanak számukra, a harcosok a 18 órától kezdődő ültető programban mutathatják meg tudásukat.

*A küzdősportokkal hét éve foglalkozó, a K-1 világbajnoki cél megszerzését célul kitűző Máté mögött eddig 43 mérkőzés áll, 36 sikert számlál, 12 esztendős korára tekintélyes eredménylista áll mögötte. Négy magyar bajnoki címmel, WAKO világkupa-győzelemmel, ISKA vb-bronzzal és Eb-ezüsttel rendelkezik, ötszörös K-3-győztes, Sanda világkupa aranyérmes.*

XLsport

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Sorsoltak a kadet Európa-bajnokságon *
2011. 08. 09. 04.33

<RIGHT> 






*A kadet Európa-bajnokságot a szabadfogásúak kezdik meg (kedd-szerda), majd következnek a hölgyek (csütörtök-péntek), majd a kötöttfogásúak zárnak (szombat-vasárnap).*

100 versenyző mérlegelt a szabadfogásúak első versenynapjára.

*42 kg (16 induló).* A váci Csölle Krisztián az 1-es számot húzta, de mivel ebbe a súlycsoportba 16 versenyző mérlegelt, selejtező nem lesz.
1 Csölle Krisztián
2 Giorgi Pasikasvili (grúz)
3 Szadig Szadigov (azeri)
4 Rusztam Karakanov (orosz)

*50 kg (20).* Balatoni Bence Oroszország válogatottjával birkózik a nyolc közé jutásért.
5 Balatoni Bence
6 Borisz Szemjonov (orosz)
7 Sota Pancsulala (grúz)
8 Tomas Baracevicius (litván)
58 kg (21). Balog Viktor litván ellenféllel birkózik.
5 Benediktas Buktus (litván)
6 Balog Viktor
7 Tobias Schröder (német)
8 Csen Elijahu (izraeli)

*69 kg (23).* Szabó Noé, kadet Európa-bajnoki ötödikünk görög ellenféllel mérkőzik a nyolcaddöntőben.
5 Hrisztosz Szavulidisz (görög)
6 Szabó Noé
7 Samil Szadullajev (azeri)
8 Ryszard Machmudow (lengyel)

*85 kg (20).* A szigetszentmiklósi Tomin Márton épphogy lecsúszott a tábláról, kénytelen lesz selejtezőt vívni.
13 Tomin Márton
14 Alfio Interbartolo (olasz)
15 Parviz Akundov (azeri)
16 Illia Hvozd (fehérorosz) 


*Kunkli Tivadar is ott lesz a debreceni Főnix Csarnokban augusztus 13-án*


<RIGHT> 




*Bob Sapp legyőzője ezúttal díszvendégként, a ring mellől szurkol majd egykori tanítványának*

Budapest, 2011. augusztus 8. Az idén tavasszal a budapesti Papp László Sportarénában megrendezett – a Bob Sapp-Kunkli Tivadar presztízscsatával fémjelzett – küzdősport gála olyan sikeresnek bizonyult, hogy nem volt kérdéses, a K-1 európai vezetője, Igor Juskó a K-1 Fight Code 105 kilogrammos kontinentális selejtező megrendezését is ugyanarra a magyar szervezőcsapatra bízza.
Augusztus 13-án tehát újra K-1-es gladiátorok csapnak össze, ezúttal a debreceni Főnix Csarnokban, a város szakértő közönsége előtt. A nála száz kilóval nehezebb amerikai Bob Sappet legyőző magyar thai-boksz veterán, Kunkli Tivadar – minthogy májusi, legemlékezetesebb meccse után visszavonult – ezúttal a köteleken kívül foglal majd helyet és élőben szurkolja végig egykori tanítványa és jó barátja, Zilai Sándor muay-thai világbajnok mérkőzését. 
Bizonyára az az 5500 néző, aki májusban jegyet váltott a hatalmas érdeklődésre számot tartó, a 100 kilógrammos súlykülönbség miatt egyedülálló mérkőzésre, soha nem fogja elfelejteni, hogyan ütötte ki Kunkli Tivadar – alig több mint másfél perc alatt –ellenfelét, az amerikai nehézfiút. A mérkőzés óta jól megérdemelt „nyugdíjas” napjait töltő borsodi harcos, bár volt több korábbi visszavonulása már, egyelőre nehezen tudja elképzelni, hogy akadhat olyan ellenfél, illetve olyan kihívás a jövőben, amelyre képtelen lesz nemet mondani.
Most azonban bizonyos, hogy csupán a díszvendég szerepkörre vonatkozó megtisztelő felkérést fogadta el, így rajongóinak be kell érniük azzal, hogy a Hell Energy fightere a ring mellől drukkol majd barátjának. „Sanyival jó pár éve ismerjük már egymást, hiszen már akkor lejárt az edzéseimre, amikor Debrecenben tartottam tréningeket. Együtt edzettünk anno az első thaiföldi mesterrel, aki eljött hozzám Magyarországra, és megmutatta nekünk, hogy igazából mi is az a thai-boksz. Azóta is jó barátságban vagyunk.
Amikor versenyre készült, mindig lejött hozzám, edzettünk pár alkalommal, megnéztük, hogy áll a felkészüléssel.” Zilai Sándor WPKC muay-thai nehézsúlyú profi világbajnok augusztus 13-án ismét profi muay-thai szabályok szerint méretteti meg magát, vagyis könyök és térd használata is engedélyezett fejre, a 3x3 perces menetek alatt. A hajdúsági fighter két évvel ezelőtt ugyan már visszavonult az aktív versenyzéstől – többek között térdszalag sérülése miatt – azonban most nem tudott nemet mondani az újabb kihívásnak, ugyanis saját bevallása szerint a küzdősport nem egy olyan dolog, amit az ember könnyen abba tud hagyni. 
Minden bizonnyal a két kiváló sportoló, Kunkli Tivadar és Zilai Sándor sok éve tartó barátsága – az őket összekötő sporton kívül – hasonló gondolkodásmódjukon és hihetetlen elszántságukon, valamint a végsőkig kitartó, a leglehetetlenebb szituációkban is magától értetődő küzdeni akarásukon alapul. Talán az sem véletlen, hogy a tokaji születésű thai-bokszoló májusi második visszatéréséhez hasonlóan, Zilai is elfogadott egy visszatérő meccset, a közel két méter magas, 106 kilogrammos horvát Mario Jagatics ellen.
A K-1-ben, muay-thai-ban és MMA-ban is otthonosan mozogó, tapasztalt, jó vérű horvát harcos elleni mérkőzés semmiképpen sem ígérkezik könnyű menetnek, de a hét hetes felkészülés alatt Sándor mindent megtesz, hogy szokásához híven ezt a meccset is idő előtt, ellenfele látványos kiütésével fejezze be. 
A barátjának szurkoló Kunkli Tivadart épp a nyáregyházi pályára, quad edzésre tartva értük utol, hogy megkérdezzük, milyen várakozásokkal tekint a debreceni eseményekre: „Bizonyára furcsa érzés lesz, hogy ezúttal nem a színfalak mögött, a többi, megmérettetésre várakozó sportoló között fogom majd nézni a mérkőzést, hanem a VIP szektorban ülve.
A kitűnő mérleggel rendelkező barátom, aki a 120 mérkőzéséből csupán néhányat veszített el, győzelmeinek 80 százalékát pedig K.O.-val vitte véghez, a Főnix Csarnokban is nevéhez méltón fog küzdeni és meg fogja mutatni a horvát srácnak, hogy milyen is az a magyar virtus.”- mondta el Kunkli Tivadar.

_*A debreceni gálát komoly nemzetközi érdeklődés kíséri, a 21 órától lebonyolításra kerülő Fight Code-csatákat a világ több mint hatvan sportcsatornája közvetíti.*_

_* Augusztus 13-án tehát kár lenne kihagyni az izgalmasnak ígérkező estét, jegyek korlátozott számban még kaphatók a Főnix Csarnokban, a debreceni Tourinform irodában és a Kölcsey Központban.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 14)

*Cselgáncs , vb: Tizenhárom magyar lép a tatamira *
2011. 08. 14. 12.46 

 <RIGHT> 






*Tizenhárom cselgáncsozó képviseli a magyar színeket az augusztus 23-án kezdődő olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon Párizsban.*

A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint hét férfi és hat női versenyző utazik a vb-re, amely a szerezhető pontok szempontjából a legfontosabb állomás lesz az ötkarikás kvótáért zajló sorozatban. 
Az egyéni küzdelmek keddtől szombatig tartanak, a vasárnapi csapatversenyben nem vesznek részt a magyarok.
A francia fővárosban a világbajnokságok történetében először fordul elő, hogy súlycsoportonként ketten indulhatnak egy országból, így nemzetenként immár 28 dzsúdós léphet tatamira.

*A magyar vb-keret: (zárójelben az olimpiai kvalifikációs világranglista hely)*

*férfiak:
60 kg: Burján László (39)
66 kg: Ungvári Miklós (10)
81 kg: Csoknyai László (24), Nagysolymosi Sándor (40)
100 kg: Farkas Bálint (38), Hadfi Dániel (47)
+100 kg: Bor Barna (9)*


*nők:
48 kg: Csernoviczki Éva (5)
57 kg: Karakas Hedvig (9)
63 kg: Gáspár Eszter (49), Baczkó Bernadett (53)
70 kg: Mészáros Anett (5)
78 kg: Joó Abigél (6)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*MUAY BORAN CHAIYA WANARAT Szeminárium*








Szakszövetségünk és Magyar Muaythai Egyesület szervezésében *Szeptember 3.-*án Magyar származáú Thaiföldi mester vezetésével MUAY BORAN CHAIYA WANARAT stílus szemináriumot tartunk a edzők és segédezők részére.

A Muay Chaiya az egyik legismertebb és legősibb Muaythai stílus. Ezen belül a Wanarat az egyik kevésbé ismert.
A ma élő egyik nagymestere Ajarn Mud, akit a második képen a háttérben láthatunk.

*A szemináriumot a Thaiföldön élő Magyar Göncz Péter "Muay Chaiya Péter" tartja.*


*A BoxingONE Championship őszi menetrendje*








*A nagysikerű, magyar kezdeményezésű közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnoki sorozat, a BoxingONE Championship egy rövid nyári szünet után a hétvégén folytatódik. Írásunkban az őszi szezon menetrendjét ismertetjük.*

Mint ismert, a ligában indult nyolc alakulatot idén is két 4-4 fős csoportra osztották a szervezők, melyeken belül mindenki mindenkivel, oda-vissza megküzd.

* A csoportok jelenlegi állása.*
*„A”-jelű csoport
*​*
**1. Komárno Sharks (szlovák) – 15 pont
2. Prostejov Bulls (cseh) – 9 pont
3. Ry-Ki Grizzly (lengyel) – 9 pont
4. Patent Gladiator (magyar) – 7 pont*

*„B”-jelű csoport
1. Timisoara Lions (román) – 15 pont
2. Debrecen Thunders (magyar) – 12 pont
3. Arad Motorul (román) – 9 pont
4. Galánta Kids (szlovák) – 6 pont*

Az alapszakaszt követően a csoport első két helyezettje jut be a rájátszásba, ahol a csoportelsők a másik kvartettben 2. helyen végzett alakulatokkal csatáznak a döntőbe jutásért. Az elődöntőket és a döntőt – melyeket jövő januárban rendezik – a magyar DigiSport csatorna élőben fogja közvetíteni, míg az összes csoportmeccset felvételről sugározza.


*A BoxingONE liga őszi menetrendje
*​*
**Augusztus 21: Arad Motorul vs Galánta Kids (Varfurile)
Szeptember 3: Ry-Ki Grizzly vs Prostejov Bulls (Rybnik)*​*​Október 15: Debrecen Thunders vs Timisoara Lions (Debrecen)​​Október 16: Prostejov Bulls vs Komárno Sharks (Prostejov)
Október 22: Galánta Kids vs Timisoara Lions (Galánta)
Október 23: Ry-Ki Grizzly vs Komárni Sharks (Kielce)
November 5: Prostejov Bulls – Patent Gladiátors (Prostejov)
November 12: Galánta Kids – Debrecen Thunders (Galánta)
November 19: Arad Motorul vs Debrecen Thunders (Arad)
November 26: Patent Gladiators vs Ry-Ki Grizzly (Győr)
December 10: Timisoara Lions vs Arad Motorul (Temesvár)
December 16: Komárno Sharks vs Patent Gladiators (Rávkomárom)​​*

*A csapatokkal történt előzetes egyeztetések szerint az elődöntők 2012. január 14-én, illetve 21-én lesznek, míg a döntőre január 28-án kerül sor. Ezek helyszíne természetesen nincs kijelölve, hiszen még csak sejthető, hogy mely csapatok lesznek érintve a rájátszás küzdelmeiben.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 20)

*Demonstrációs Nap Szeghalom-Várhelyen*








*A Békés Megyei Harcművész Szövetség az utóbbi években nyáron rendezi meg hagyományos harcművész találkozóját, a Demonstrációs Napot. Az eddigi rendezvényeket Battonyán tartották meg, a helyi Barátság SE taekwon-dosai kiváló házigazdák voltak.*

Az idén Békés megye északi részén, a Sebes-Körös partján, a Szeghalomhoz közeli Várhelyi Ifjúsági Táborban gyűltek össze azok, akik az irányzatok és a klubok közötti barátságot, s egymás harcművészete iránti érdeklődést tekintették fontosnak. 
A házigazda a szeghalmi Senshi Kyokushin Karate Egyesület volt, ami nem csoda, hiszen a klub vezetője, sensei Kovács Lajos III.DAN volt annak idején a Demostrációs Nap „ötletgazdája”. A megnyitókor Gregor László VI.DAN, a Békés Megyei Harcművész Szövetség elnöke köszöntötte a résztvevőket, majd Wertheim Albert ezredes, a Secret-Őr Vagyonvédelmi KFT. szakmai igazgatója adta át az „Érdemes Mester” címmel járó Kupát Lévai Péter Kung-fu mesternek. 
A bemelegítést Mráz Tamás III.DAN taekwon-do mester tartotta. Ezután Gregor László kick-box kéztechnikai edzést tartott. Kis pihenő után következett az aikido alapú önvédelem, melyet Dobóvári Erik I.DAN, a Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE Aikido Szakosztályának vezetője irányított. Az ebéd előtt Krajcsó István IV.DAN ITF taekwon-do mester a különböző rúgástechnikákat és kombinációkat oktatta.
Az ebédszünet alkalmat adott arra, hogy a kipihenjék az edzések és a meleg időjárás fáradalmait. A délutáni edzést Lévai Péter kung-fu mester tartotta, nagy sikert aratva. S a napot a kyokushin edzés zárta, ami szintén hagyománynak számított. Kovács Lajos mester különböző combrőgás fajtákat tanított, majd- Irány a folyó! Zengett a part a Kiai-tól, majd egyenes rúgásokat rúgva masírozott be a majd 70 résztvevő a vízbe. Rúgások, ütések, birkózás- mindez nagyon jó hangulatban.
A Demonstrációs Napot az emléklapok átadása zárta. Mire véget ért a ceremónia, a ruhák majdnem megszáradtak. A Demonstrációs Napot a megyei szövetség jövőre is megkívánja rendezni. A következő klubok képviseltették magukat Várhelyen: Senshi Kyokushin Karate Egyesület, Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE All-Style Karate és Kick-box Szakosztály, Hegyesi SE Füzesgyarmat Kick-box, Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE ITF Taekwon-do Szakosztály, LP Kungf-fu, Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE Aikido Szakosztály, Barátság SE, Battonya ITF taekwon-do.

* A Békés Megyei harcművész Szövetség legközelebbi programjai: *​_​_​*Szeptember 18 , Szeghalom: Nyílt Területi Kyokushin Karate Bajnokság,
Szeptember 24 Békéscsaba BUDO Gála
Október 1 Békéscsaba, Andó László Emléverseny (nyílt ippon shobu nemzetközi karate verseny)
Októbeer 8 Kondoros, II.Osztályú kick-box Bajnokság és Veterán Bajnokság*


*Kadett birkózó-vb - A huszadik magyar aranyra várva*


*



**


A magyar kadett birkózók eddig 73 érmet, köztük 19 aranyat szereztek a világbajnokságok történetében, és Szombathelyen a huszadik győzelem elérésében bízik a válogatott.
*​*
*
A jövő keddtől vasárnapig tartó vb pénteki sajtótájékoztatóján elhangzott az is, hogy az Aréna Savariában jelen állás szerint 53 ország közel 700 versenyzője lép szőnyegre, de a létszám még nőhet.
Az 1994-ben és 1995-ben születettek vb-jén - amelyen külön engedéllyel 1996-os birkózók is szerepelhetnek - indulók közül többen részt vettek a múlt heti varsói Eb-n is. Onnan négy bronzérmet hoztak haza a magyarok.​*A vb-n kedden, szerdán, csütörtökön és pénteken 13 órakor kezdődnek a selejtezők és vigaszági küzdelmek, a döntőkre és helyosztókra 18:30-kor kerülnek sor. *

*Szombaton és vasárnap reggel 9 órakor van a rajt, a finálékat 14:30-tól bonyolítják le. A nemzetközi szövetség azért engedélyezte a délelőtti programot, hogy a fiatalok megtekinthessék a látványosságokban gazdag szombathelyi Történelmi Karnevált.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Cselgáncs-vb: Mészáros Anett bronzérmet szerzett Párizsban*

*A 70 kg-os Mészáros Anett bronzérmet nyert a párizsi olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs-világbajnokság pénteki versenynapján.*

A Honvéd Európa-bajnoka – aki az előző három vb-n két ezüstöt és egy bronzot szerzett – a svájci Juliane Robra, a salvadori Veronica Mendoza, a luxemburgi Lynn Mossong, a japán Kunihara Joriko és a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Lucie Decosse után a szintén Európa-bajnok, kétszeres vb-harmadik szlovén Rasa Srakával csapott össze, akivel 2–2-re állt a különpárharcuk. Az ötödik csata egy-egy intéssel indult, majd sokáig meddő tusakodás folyt, de fél perccel a vége előtt eldőlt a találkozó. A 24 éves magyar földhöz teremtette ellenfelét, az akcióra előbb a szlovénnak írtak jukót, majd vazaarit, aztán a döntés Mészáros neve mellé került, ám a bírók hamarosan visszaminősítették jukóra. Sraka lenn maradt a földön, a lábát fájlalta, és ugyan megpróbálkozott a folytatással, 17 mp-cel a mérkőzésidő lejárta előtt jelezte: feladja a küzdelmet.

*Mészáros sorozatban negyedik vb-jén állhat dobogóra, és a magyar cselgáncssport 15. bronzérmét szerezte.*

* A keddi nyitó napon a 48 kg-os Csernoviczki Éva is harmadik lett, így a magyar küldöttség két medálnál tart Párizsban.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 27)

*Profi ökölvívás: Balzsay Károly ismét világbajnok!*

*Balzsay Károly egyhangú pontozással legyőzte a hazai közönség előtt bokszoló ukrán Sztaniszlav Kastanovot, így elhódította a Bokszvilágszövetség (WBA) nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoki címét. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*Cselgáncs, vb: Mészáros Anett bronzérmes, Joó Abigél hetedik*








*Mészáros Anett pályafutásának negyedik világbajnoki érmét szerezte meg pénteken Párizsban: a Honvéd-Kipex klasszisa a dobogó harmadik fokára állhatott fel! Joó Abigél a hetedik helyen végzett.*






*Kadett birkózó-vb - Török Zsolt ezüstérmes*





*


Török Zsolt ezüstérmet szerzett szombaton a Szombathelyen zajló kadett birkózó-világbajnokságon, a kötöttfogásúak 85 kg-os súlycsoportjában.






*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*"Hegylakó" kész a harcra!*








*Kemény bunyó vár* *Felföldi Szabolcsra* *október elsején a soroksári sportcentrumban, a gála főmérkőzésén a jó képességű moldáv Ion Cojocaruval veszi fel a küzdelmet. "Hegylakó" dolgozik keményen, nem izgulja túl a felkészülést, úgy véli, hogy ki a jobb, az úgy is a ketrecben dől el. A rendezők mindenkit szeretettel várnak a "Pitbullok éjszakájára", a jegybevételből és adományokból a Sándor György vezette Pitbull Team utánpótlását támogatják.*


*Kick-box Európa-bajnokság előtt!*








*Elindult a visszaszámlálás! A hét végén, szeptember 2-9 között az olaszországi Lignano Sabbiadoro-ban, a Palazetto Dello Sportban rendezik meg a Junior és Kadett Kick-box Európa-bajnokságot. A WAKO (World Association of Kickboxing Organisation) világversenyén több, mint 1200 versenyző indul, köztük a Magyar Kick-box Szakszövetség válogatottja. *


*Boxingone - Egy lépés a továbbjutás felé*








*Nagy lépést tehet a továbbjutás felé az a csapat, amelyik győzni tud a BoxingONE Championship szombati fordulójában, Lengyelországban, ahol a helyi Ry-Ki Grizzly a cseh Prostejov Bulls csapatát látja vendégül.*

Két héttel az őszi rajtot követően az „A”-csoportban is beindul a pofongyár. A kvartettből kiemelkedik a felvidéki Komárno Sharks (Révkomáromi Cápák), amelynek csoportelsősége – annak ellenére, hogy még három mérkőzésük hátravan – gyakorlatilag borítékolható, hiszen olyan klasszisokat foglalkoztat, mint Varga Miklós, Káté Gyula, Nagy Krisztián, Klasz Árpád, Szellő Imre, Darmos József és a Harcsa-fivérek. Ám a csoport második helyéért, amely még rájátszást ér, nagy lesz a tülekedés.
Az alábbi csoportállásból jól látható, hogy a Grizzly-Bulls mérkőzés sorsdöntő lesz mindkét gárda szempontjából.

*Az „A”-jelű csoport jelenlegi állása*​*​1. Komárno Sharks (szlovák) – 15 pont 
2. Prostejov Bulls (cseh) – 9 pont 
3. Ry-Ki Grizzly (lengyel) – 9 pont
4. Patent Gladiator (magyar) – 7 pont​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Birkózás: megoperálták Fodor Zoltánt*
2011. 09. 02. 05.11

 <RIGHT> 






*Súlyos sérülést, térdkeresztszalag-szakadást szenvedett Fodor Zoltán az FTC olimpiai ezüstérmes kötöttfogású birkózója, tegnap délelőtt már meg is operálták a Sportkórházban. Az kizárt, hogy rajthoz álljon a szeptember 12-én rajtoló, isztambuli – olimpiai kvalifikációs – világbajnokságon. A szövetség elnöksége az esetleges helyettesítőjéről a keddi, csapatjelölő ülésén dönt.*

Nagyon balszerencsés Fodor Zoltán, hiszen tavaly is nem sokkal a vébé előtt szenvedett lovaglóizom-sérülést, és nem utazhatott el a csapattal Moszkvába. Most már az első vizsgálatok alapján is kizárható volt, hogy részt vehessen az isztambuli olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságon. Struhács György, a kötöttfogású válogatott szakágvezetője arról tájékoztatott, hogy a versenyzőnek a tatai edzőtáborban kifordult a térde, és már az első szemrevételezés után is nyilvánvaló volt, hogy súlyos szalagsérülést szenvedett; ma délelőtt dr. Tállay András főorvos a Sportkórházban meg is operálta.

Struhács tájékoztatása szerint Fodor olyan keresztszalag-szakadást szenvedett, hogy a sérült felület egy részét műanyaggal kellett pótolni, ugyanakkor más (oldal)szalagon is szükség volt korrekciós beavatkozásra. A jelen állapot szerint öthetes, a dr. Bakanek György keretorvos által előírt rehabilitáció után a ferencvárosi birkózó ismét edzésbe állhat, de hatalmas léptekkel kell haladnia, hogy a jövő év elején a kvalifikációs sorozatban ki tudja harcolni a londoni indulás jogát.

*A szövetség elnöksége a szeptember 6-i ülésén jelöli ki a magyar vébécsapatot, akkor dől el: helyettesíti-e valaki az olimpiai ezüstérmest. Tavaly a kecskeméti Dajka Zsolt ugrott be helyette.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Küzdelmek Éjszakája VI. - Ketrecharc Dunaharasztiban*


*Felföldi Szabolcs "Hegylakó" nem csak versenyezni készül. Szeptember 10-én Dunaharasztiban szervez ketrecharcgálát, ahol tíznél több profi küzdelem látható majd, Horvátországból érkező csapat ellen.*


*Secret-Őr Kupa - nyílt Kyokushin Karate Verseny Versenykiírás*


*Regionális gyermek, serdülő, ifjúsági, junior, felnőtt, nyílt Kyokushin Karate Verseny szeptember 18.-án Szeghalmon a Városi Sportcsarnokban.*


*Harcművészeti Fesztivál az egészséges ifjúságért*


*2011. szeptember 24-én Békéscsabán, a Városi Sportcsarnokban BUDO Gálát rendez a Viharsarok BUDO SE és a Békés Megyei Harcművész Szövetség.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*Serdülő lányok és az ökölvívás*
2011. 09. 08. 06.40

 <RIGHT> 






*A női ökölvívás olimpiai programba kerülése óta az egész világon megnőtt a sportág ázsiója, az országos szövetségek komoly anyagi és szakmai ráfordításokat eszközölnek a folyamatos fejlődés fenntartása érdekében. A legutóbbi hírek szerint-amiről az oldalon is beszámoltunk- a női ökölvívás az Ifjúsági Olimpia programjába is felvételt nyert, ami újabb pontszerzési lehetőség a kluboknak.*

Az országos szövetségek felismerték az utánpótlás jelentőségét ebben a sportban is, ezért egyre lejjebb viszik a versenyzői korhatárt. Németországban már 11-12 éves korú lányoknak is rendeznek nemzetközi versenyt (Girl Box Cup, Hamburg), a serdülő korú lányok versenyeztetése pedig már-már evidens dolognak számít.

Magyarország a sportág születésétől fogva az élmezőnybe tartozott, az első világbajnokságról 1 arany és 5 ezüstéremmel tértek haza amazonjaink. Azóta folyamatosan csúszunk lefelé a ranglistán, és ha most nem teszünk valamit ez a tendencia fog folytatódni. Világos, hogy ezt megfordítani csak megfelelő mennyiségű és minőségű utánpótlás kinevelése és fenntartása mellett tudjuk.

*Dr. Kovács László:* Ökölvívó ABC c. könyvében pontosan leírja, hogy bizonyos képességek fejlesztését már 11-12 éves korban el kell kezdeni. Ilyen például a fizikai képességek megalapozása és a sportághoz szükséges akarati-lelki tulajdonságok kialakításának megkezdése. Ebben a korban jellemző a gyors mozgástanulás és a sportok iránti nagyfokú érdeklődés. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy a 15-16 évesen kezdő sportolót már egyrészt nehéz élsport szintű munkára rábírni, másrészt a többi sportág már évekkel megelőzve lehalászta a sportosabb, tehetségesebb gyerekeket.

Ezért tartjuk fontosnak, hogy a lányok is versenyezhessenek serdülő (13-14 éves) korcsoportban, mert a sportághoz való kötődés a fiatalkorban megszerzett sikerélményeknek az eredménye. Figyelembe kell azt is venni, hogy a 13 éves lányok biológiailag sokkal fejlettebbek a velük egykorú fiúknál, így a sport terén is sokkal jobban terhelhetőek.

Ezért írtuk meg a mellékletben letölthető kérelmet a MÖSZ felé, amit eddig 21 egyesület képviselője írt alá. Mivel a kérelmet szeptember 13.-án szeretnénk átadni a Szövetség részére, és addig nem tudunk mindenkivel személyesen találkozni, ezért arra kérjük azon egyesületek képviselőit, akik egyetértenek a levélben leírtakkal, hogy ezt e-mailben jelezzék felénk és azokat csatoljuk a kérelmünkhöz.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Románia nem kvalifikálhat ökölvívókat a 2012-es Olimpiára!*
2011. 09. 09. 06.34 

 <RIGHT> 






*Bekövetkezett az, amivel a Nemzetközi Amatőr Ökölvívó-szövetség (AIBA) fenyegette román tagszervezetét (FRB): az AIBA kizárta a FRB-t, így a román amatőr bokszolók nem állhatnak rajthoz semmilyen nemzetközi versenyen. A Román Olimpiai Bizottság (COSR) a bejelentés nyomán közölte, minden támogatást megvon a román bokszszövetségtől.*

A 2008-as pekingi olimpia óta húzódó vitában azért telt most be a pohár a nemzetközi szövetségnél, mert Rudel Obreja, a FRB elnöke az utolsó felszólítás ellenére sem mondott le tisztségéről. Az AIBA augusztus 31-éig adott határidőt román tagszervezetének arra, hogy új elnökválasztást írjon ki, ám ez nem történt meg, ezért most életbe léptették a legsúlyosabb büntetést.

A botrány akkor robbant ki, amikor a három évvel ezelőtti ötkarikás játékokon a román elnök azt nyilatkozta, a bíráskodásokat a nemzetközi szövetség előre lerendezte. Emiatt Obreját eltiltották, és mivel nem tartotta be a döntést, 2010 januárjában 11 éves büntetést kapott, amit idén márciusban 5 évre csök



kentettek. Ekkor megtiltották a román bokszolók versenyzését is, ezt azonban később felfüggesztették, ugyanakkor jelezték, ha Obreja nem mond le, szeptember elején érvénybe lép a kizárás.

Obreja ártatlannak tartja magát, de nyolc hónapja minden elnöki teendőt átruházott a főtitkárra. Ugyanakkor jelezte, a korábban kiírt, október 28-ai tisztújításig ő marad az elnök, ugyanis az AIBA „nem válthat le erőszakosan egy demokratikusan megválasztott elnököt”.

Nem így gondolja Octavian Morariu, a Román Olimpiai Bizottság elnöke, aki szintén lemondásra szólította fel Obreját. A COSR vezetője megpróbálta menteni a menthetőt, és azt kérte az AIBA-tól, hogy Obreja lemondása esetén legyen türelemmel egészen az október végi tisztújításig. A feltétel azonban nem teljesült, így a nemzetközi szövetség, ha néhány napos késéssel is, de kizárta tagjai sorából a FRB-t. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a román bokszolók semmilyen nemzetközi versenyen nem vehetnek részt, így a 2012-es londoni olimpiára sem kvalifikálhatják magukat. A 2008-as pekingi olimpián még két bokszoló képviselte Romániát: Georgian Popescu a 60 kg-os súlycsoportban a negyeddöntőig jutott, míg Ionuţ Gheorghe 64 kg-ban a nyolcaddöntőben torpant meg. 
Az AIBA legközelebbi viadala a szeptember 22-én kezdődő bakui világbajnokság. A kizárás több mint 20 férfi és női felnőtt versenyzőtől és legalább kétszer ennyi ifjúsági korú bokszolótól veszi el azt a lehetőséget, hogy a nemzetközi porondon is megmutathassa magát, de a támogatások megvonásával felmerül a veszély, hogy a belföldi felkészülés és a versenyek megszervezése is ellehetetlenül. Dina Melinte, az Országos Sport- és Ifjúsági Hatóság elnöke ugyanakkor reményét fejezte ki, hogy megtalálják azt a módozatot, amely szerint a sportklubok továbbra is kapjanak állami támogatást. 
Eközben Rudel Obreja ismét kijelentette, megtámadja az AIBA döntését a lausanne-i Sportdöntőbíróságon. „Arra kérem majd a nemzetközi ítészeket, hogy amíg nem döntenek, függesszék fel a kizárást, és arra is engedélyt kérek, hogy ez idő alatt a román bokszolók az olimpiai zászló alatt versenyezhessenek. Ez volt az AIBA utolsó fegyvere, amellyel arra tudnak kényszeríteni, hogy távozzak. Ők rúgnak bele a sportolókba, ők áldozzák fel őket, nem én” – reagált Obreja azokra a szakmabeliektől érkező, összhangban lévő kijelentésekre, melyek szerint önfejűségével tönkretette a román ökölvívást. 

A galaci születésű, 46 éves sportvezető többszörös román bajnok bokszoló, aktív pályafutása során Eb-ezüstöt és vb-bronzérmet is szerzett, ám arról vált igazán híressé, hogy ő érte el a fejvédős amatőr boksz első KO-ját, az 1984-es Los Angeles-i olimpián. Sportvezetőként 1990 óta tevékenykedik, a román szövetség élére 2004-ben került. Sportvezetőként a nemzetközi szervezeteknél is szép karriert futott be, több tisztség betöltése után 2007-ben az AIBA alelnökévé választották.


*AIBA: Visszanyalt a fagyi, beszélni kell a problémáról?*


[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]*Nem tudta megfélemlíteni az AIBA (Nemzetközi Amatőr Ökölvívó-Szövetség) Rudel Obrejat, így hogy nyomást gyakoroljon, kizárta Romániát a nemzetközi versenyeken való részvételből. A lobby jól működik, az állam be is jelentette, hogy megvon minden anyagi támogatást a román szövetségtől, így nem csak a versenyeken való részvétel, hanem a szövetség működése is komoly veszélybe került.*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_Az AIBA jól időzített. Érthetetlen lenne mindez, ha figyelembe vesszük, hogy októberben amúgy is tisztújítás lesz Romániában, de így most már a fentiek tudatában aligha fogják újraválasztani a kegyvesztett elnököt. Ha a szervezet vár a döntéssel, akkor az újraválasztott Obreja nagyobb tekintéllyel szállhatna szembe vele, most már azok sem fognak mellé állni, akik amúgy támogatták volna a regnáló elnököt. _[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_Sok sportág van, ahol a világversenyeken rendkívül sok esetben merül fel a bírói csalások, félrepontozások, leléptetések száma, de ez kirívóan magas a küzdősportok esetében, és a leghangosabb kinyilatkozások az amatőr bokszban vannak. Az utóbbi években szinte alig volt olyan nemzetközi verseny, ahol ne lett volna visszhangja a paktumot kötött, egymást támogató bírói döntéseknek, és ez így volt Pekingben is, az Olimpián. _[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_A fórumokban ilyenkor rendre a vezetőséget szidják, hogy nem működik a sportdiplomácia, pedig dehogynem… csak kicsiben. A sportvezetők ahelyett, hogy nagy hanggal kiállnának, és érvényt szereznének az igazságnak, maguk is különböző paktumokat kötnek. Ha ellenünk pontozott „A” ország, akkor én megegyezek „B” országgal, és majd mi együtt „A” ország ellen pontozunk, természetesen egymásnak viszonozva a kölcsönös gesztust. Itt már csak az a kérdés, melyik országhoz tartozik több „haver” akik benne vannak a mutyiban, az az ország jobb helyezést fog elérni. Itt nincs célfotó, a bíró vonogathatja a vállát, ő láthatta másképp is azt az ütést, vagy védekezést. Sajnos hiába feltételezem azt, hogy a bírók többsége tisztességesen teszi a dolgát, emelt fővel áll fel a bírói asztaltól, ha egy-egy beavatott ember éppen „sportdiplomáciai okokból”, a vezetőség utasítására –kérésére- kicsit jobban odafigyel a pontozó lapra, amikor az ominózus „A” ország sportolója van a ringben. _[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_Hogy lehet ezt nagyban csinálni? Pont úgy, ahogy Obreja elmondta Peking után: A véletlenszerűen kiválasztott bírókat lecserélték, így olyan bírók pontoztak egyes meccseken, akiket a számítógép helyett a szövetség ültetett be pontozni. Mi történt a bejelentés után? Obrejat felfüggesztették a delegációból, kitették a szálláshelyéről, majd vizsgálatot indítottak - ellene._[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]_Hogyan lehetne elejét venni a hasonló eseteknek? Sehogy. Látjuk, ha valaki felemeli a hangját, akkor a szövetség lesújt, és nem a bűnös bűnhődik, hanem a sportoló, aki most motiválatlanul mihez kezd magával? Mi a szarért edzett éveken keresztül, ha sportvezetők mutyija miatt nem indulhat világversenyen? Persze meg lehet ezt oldani okosban, elképzelhető, hogy néhány román versenyző állampolgárságot vált, és bár nem érti majd a himnusz szövegét,de büszkén áll majd a dobogón, hacsak le nem pontozza „A” ország pontozója._[/FONT]

XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 10)

*Kovács István a pekinginél jobb szereplést vár Londonban*





*


Kovács István, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnökségi tagja szerint a pekingi teljesítményénél mindenképpen jobban kell teljesítenie a magyar küldöttségnek a jövő évi londoni nyári játékokon.

*​*
*Az olimpiai bajnok, amatőr és profi világbajnok korábbi ökölvívó elmondta, hogy szerinte a 2008-as egy rosszul sikerült verseny volt magyar szempontból, s azt* "túl tudjuk és túl is kell szárnyalni".
*​*
*
_*"Én egy 120-130 fős induló csapattal elégedett lennék, de nem csak az indulók létszáma fontos, hanem az is, hogy ebből a 120-130 főből legyen legalább hat-nyolc aranyérem-esélyes sportolónk - mondta a londoni olimpiát előkészítő bizottság vezetője. - Lehet egy nagyon fényes olimpiánk, akár hat-nyolc aranyéremmel, de az is lehet, hogy Pekingnél alig valamivel jobb eredményt érünk el."
*_​_
_Az esélyesekkel kapcsolatban azon véleményének adott hangot, hogy a kajak-kenusoktól is többet lehet remélni a pekinginél, de többek között sportlövészetben, ökölvívásban és cselgáncsban is lehet aranyérmese Magyarországnak, s az úszóktól is vár aranyat a sportvezetés. Azt ugyanakkor hangsúlyozta, hogy senki ne várjon olyan sikereket, mint Pekinget megelőzően:
*"A londoni olimpia még nem arról fog szólni, amit a magyar sportszeretők elvárnának, vagy amit megszoktak a korábbi olimpiákon. Nem lesz aranyeső és nem leszünk ott a világ közvetlen élvonalában sem."
*​*
*

*Kovács István a csapat leendő öltözékéről elárulta, hogy már biztosan Magyarország és nem a Hungary felirat díszeleg majd rajtuk.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Birkózó-vb - Két orosz és egy japán aranyérem a harmadik napon*
2011. 09. 15. 04.33

<RIGHT>​*Két orosz és egy japán aranyérem született a vasárnapig tartó isztambuli olimpiai kvalifikációs birkózó-világbajnokság szerdai versenynapján.​*

*Eredmények:
kötöttfogású 74 kg (47 induló), világbajnok:
--------------------------------------------
Roman Vlaszov (Oroszország)
2. Selcuk Cebi (Törökország)
3. Neven Zugaj (Horvátország) és Arszen Dzsulfalakjan (Örményország)
...8. Bácsi Péter
*​*
**a döntőben:
Vlaszov-Cebi 2-0 (1-0, 2-0) 

**női 48 kg (40 induló), világbajnok:
-----------------------------------
**Obara Szakamoto Hitomi (Japán)
2. Marija Sztadnyik (Azerbajdzsán)
3. Csao Sasa (Zhao Shasha, Kína) és Zsuldiz Esimova Turtbajeva (Kazahsztán)
*​*
**a döntőben:
Obara Szakamoto-Sztadnyik 2-1 (2-3, 1-0, 1-0)

**női 51 kg (23 induló), világbajnok:
-----------------------------------
**Zamira Rahmanova (Oroszország)
2. Otgonceceg Davaszuh (Mongólia)
3. Patimat Bagomedova (Azerbajdzsán) és Jessica MacDonald Bondy (Kanada)*​*
a döntőben:
Rahmanova-Davaszuh 2-1 (2-3, 5-0, 2-0)
​
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 18)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Karakas Hedvig bronzérmes Taskentben*
2011. 09. 18. 09.14

 <RIGHT> 



*


Karakas Hedvig bronzérmet nyert szombaton a cselgáncsozók taskenti olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-versenyén.
*​*
*
Az 57 kg-os súlycsoportban szereplő magyar dzsúdós vietnami és üzbég ellenfél legyőzésével jutott el az elődöntőig, ahol - a verseny honlapja szerint - kikapott az orosz Irina Zablugyinától. Ezt követően, a harmadik helyért rendezett összecsapáson jukóval kerekedett felül a dél-koreai Kim Jan Din.

*Az üzbegisztáni viadal másik magyar indulója, a 100 kilós Farkas Bálint vasárnap lép tatamira.

*​*
*

*Mayweather kiütötte Ortizt*
2011. 09. 18. 10.07

 <RIGHT> 



*


Az amerikai Floyd Mayweather vasárnap hajnalban Las Vegasban kiütötte honfitársát, Victor Ortizt, ezzel elhódította a Boksz Világtanács (WBC) váltósúlyú világbajnoki címét.
*​*
*Tájékoztatás szerint a nagy érdeklődéssel várt találkozó tapogatózó első menettel kezdődött, majd a második menettől a pontosabb és jobban védekező Mayweather percei következtek. 
A negyedik menetben Joe Cortez bíró intéssel büntette a szándékosan fejelő Ortizt, akit ezt követően Mayweather egy bal-jobb kombinációval kiütött.

* A 34 éves Mayweathernek ez volt a 42. profi mérkőzése, mérlege továbbra is százszázalékos.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 20)

*Minden sport alapja*
2011. 09. 20. 04.51 

 <RIGHT> 






*A Felix Promotion sportolóinak nemcsak az a fontos, hogy ők maguk sikereket érjenek el, hanem az is, hogy kedvet csináljanak a fiataloknak a sportoláshoz.*


Kelemen Balázs az ökölvívás, Nguyen Anasztázia az atlétika mellett kampányolt a hétvégi Nagy Sportágválasztón, amelyre ezúttal is több ezren voltak kíváncsiak. 
A két sportoló közreműködött a rendezvény megnyitásában is: Szuper Leventével ők hárman sütötték el másodszor a hatlövetűt, amely a rendezvény kezdetét jelezte. 
Anasztázia elvitte az idén szerzett három érmét az eseményre, kiosztott jó néhány autogramot, beszélt a terveiről, arról, hogy megcélozza a 2016-os olimpiai részvételt, hogy miként edz és miért ajánlja az atlétikát.
_„Mert az atlétika minden sport alapja”_ – foglalja össze tömören, de velősen, majd elmegy kézilabdázni (mert régen játszott), utóbb pedig szaltózott néhányat a szőnyegen, általános tetszést aratva. 
Kelemen Balázs együtt vonult a színpadra Erdei Zsolttal, ők ketten nyomós érveket tudtak felsorakoztatni a küzdősportok mellett, az ökölvívás népszerűségét mutatja, hogy negyed órán keresztül osztottak autogramot apró bokszkesztyűkre. Erdei ezután ringbe szállt és gyerekekkel bunyózott, Kelemen pedig szurkolt, biztatta a riválisokat. 
*Összefoglalva: jól telt a hétvége a Felix Promotion sportolóinak – s őszintén remélik, a gyerekeknek is.*




​XLsport​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 27)

*Muay thai VB: Éltető Daniella aranyat ért Taskentben is! *
2011. 09. 27. 07.33 


 <RIGHT> 
*A kétszeres világbajnokot, a 18 éves orosz muay harcos Anastasia Vasilievat sikerült a harmadik menet elején KO-val a padlóra küldenie Daniellának.*​*






A tokaji lány -63,5 kg-ban, a sajátjánál egyel nagyobb súlykategóriában lett világbajnok.
​
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*Majka kihallgatásával folytatódott a Kótai Mihály-ügy pere*
2011. 09. 28. 03.14 

 <RIGHT> 




*


A médiában Majka néven ismertté vált Majoros Péter harmadrendű vádlott kihallgatásával folytatódott kedden a Pesti Központi Kerületi Bíróságon az a büntetőper, amelyben Kótai Mihály bokszolót és egy társát zsarolással, Majkát pedig önbíráskodással vádolja az ügyészség.
*​*
*
Viccesnek találom ezt az egészet - mondta vallomásában Majoros Péter (Majka), aki kifejtette: nem érzi bűnösnek magát. Tagadta, hogy fenyegető kijelentéseket tett volna, állítása szerint erről csak a vádiratból értesült. Azt elismerte, hogy járt a sértett édesanyjának lakásán és ott "emelkedett hangnemben" folyt vita a kölcsöne visszafizetéséről, de határozottan visszautasította, hogy a sértett megölésével fenyegetőzött volna. 
A Budapesti X. és XVII. Kerületi Ügyészség vádirata szerint a sértett 2003-ban ismerkedett meg Kótai Mihállyal, akivel megállapodott abban, hogy a bokszoló nagyobb összeget fektet a sértett cégébe és ezt a pénzt 2-3 hónap múlva 10 százalékos haszonnal kapja vissza. A sértett így 9 millió forinthoz jutott. Kótai a pénzt 2005 végén a kamatokkal együtt egyben kérte vissza, de ezt a sértett nem tudta visszafizetni. 
Kótai ekkor közölte, hogy másoktól kell kölcsönkérnie, s ezeknek az újabb kölcsönöknek a kamatait szintén a sértettnek kell fizetnie. A férfi eleinte eleget tett a sportoló kérésének, majd amikor már kamatos kamatokat kellett volna fizetnie, ellenszegült. 
Kótai ekkor azt mondta: így azok az emberek sem fogják megkapni a pénzüket, akiktől ő kért kölcsön, és ők veszélyesek. Ilyennek mutatta be az ügy másodrendű vádlottját is, akivel a vád szerint 2007-től kezdődően telefonon és személyesen is fenyegették a sértettet és családját azért, hogy összesen mintegy 200 millió forintot fizessen nekik. 
A másodrendű vádlott az ügyészség vádja szerint 2007 augusztusában telefonon azt mondta a sértett egyik családtagjának, hogy "ő már volt börtönben, és nem riad vissza semmitől, tragikus vége lesz annak, ha nem fizet". Három hónappal később az ügyészség szerint azt is mondta, hogyha nem fizeti meg a sértett a Kótaival szemben fennálló tartozását, a feleségét megerőszakolja, a sértettnek pedig "vége lesz".
Kótai 2007 év végén a vád szerint megfenyegette, majd bántalmazta a sértettet a tartozás kiegyenlítése érdekében, illetve közölte vele: "ha nem fizetsz, megöllek, szétverlek, kinyírlak". 
Kótai 2007 decemberében Majka társaságában megjelent a sértett édesanyjának lakásán és a vád szerint közölte vele, amennyiben a fia nem fog fizetni, "két keresztfát ácsol, és először őt fogja a keresztfára feszíteni, hogy a fia lássa, hogyan szenved, majd a fiát is keresztre feszíti, végül mindkettőjüknek alágyújt". Majka pedig azt mondta, ha a sértett nem adja meg a tartozást, akkor őt is és az édesanyját is minden nap zaklatni fogja, ő lesz a legkellemetlenebb ember az életükben, nem lesz menekvés előle. Azt is közölte, hogy amennyiben nem kapja vissza a pénzét, a sértettet és az édesanyját is "megöleli". Ez utóbbi kijelentését Majka - a bíróságon tett vallomása szerint - ironikusnak szánta, arra célozva, hogy nincs eszköz a kezében a pénze visszaszerzéséért. A sértett ugyanakkor keddi kihallgatásán azt mondta: egyértelmű fenyegetésként élte meg a történteket. Arra a bírói kérdésre, hogy miért nem fordult Majka ügyvédhez, azt mondta: éveken át tartó pereskedés és az azzal járó ügyvédi költség miatt ugyanúgy nem jutott volna hozzá az összeghez. 
A sértett a keddi meghallgatásán többször ellentmondásba keveredett korábbi vallomásával, például arról sem nyilatkozott egyértelműen, hogy Kótai befektetésként vagy kölcsönként adott neki pénzt. Szintén ellentmondásosan fogalmazta meg a Majka által Kótainak adott pénz ügyletét is, amelyben ő kezességet vállalt. Egyik alkalommal tartozáskövetelésnek nevezte, míg másik alkalommal kölcsönnek. Nem sikerült tisztázni a bíróság előtt azt sem, hogy a vádbeli, Kótainak kifizetett 220 millió forintos összeg milyen tételekből áll össze. Az egyik védő és a bíró összesítése szerint 58,5 millió forintot fizetett ki különböző kölcsönökből Kótainak. Eleinte arra hivatkozva nem akart beszélni arról, kiktől kapott pénzt, hogy életveszélyes fenyegetést kaptak a kölcsönzői, később már arra a bírói figyelmeztetésre hivatkozott, hogy tanúként önmagát nem köteles bűncselekménnyel vádolni. 
*Arra a bírói kérdésre, miért nem tett feljelentést a jogtalannak vélt követelés miatt, illetve ha megromlott a viszonya Kótaival, a sportoló miért vállalt kezességet egy 2007-es járművásárlásához, a sértett azt mondta: hol ilyen, hol olyan volt a viszonya a sportolóval és bízott benne, hogy ez az ügy rendezhető és vége lesz egyszer. 
A sértett többórás vallomására a vádlottak végül nem reagáltak, ez a következő tárgyaláson várható.

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*Ökölvívó-vb - Szellő Imre magabiztos sikere*
2011. 09. 28. 17.02 

 <RIGHT> 



*


Szellő Imre az esélyeknek megfelelően magabiztos győzelmet aratott a svéd Katende Kennedy ellen a férfi amatőr ökölvívók olimpiai kvalifikációs világbajnokságának szerdai versenynapján, s ezzel bejutott a 81 kg-os kategória legjobb 32 versenyzője közé.
*​*
*
Az idei Európa-bajnokság bronzérmesétől a szakma sikeres bemutatkozást remélt, s ő nem is okozott csalódást, menetről menetre növelte előnyét, s végül 21-10-es pontozással győzött.

*A 16 közé kerülésért Szellő a vasárnap délutáni - magyar idő szerint 12 órakor kezdődő - programban lép majd kötelek közé az ukrán Olekszandr Gvozdik ellen.
*​*
*
*A viadal harmadik napján még egy magyar, Kalucza Norbert érdekelt: a debreceniek 56 kilósa magyar idő szerint 15:15 óra körül kezd majd, riválisa az elefántcsontparti Koffi Yoboue lesz.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 1)

*Ökölvívó-vb - Káté simán győzött*





*


A pénteken egyedüli magyarként ringbe lépett Káté Gyula győzött a 32 közé jutásért rendezett mérkőzésén a Bakuban zajló olimpiai kvalifikációs férfi ökölvívó-világbajnokságon.

*​*
*Az 64 kg-ban szereplő, a legutóbbi vb-n harmadik Káté 24-14-es pontozással győzte le a fehérorosz Jevgenyij Ramaskevicset. A magyar bokszoló a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért vasárnap lép a kötelek közé.

*Szombaton két magyar küzd meg a 32 közé kerülésért: a 60 kilós Varga Miklós a grúz Nikoloz Izoriával, míg a 75 kg-os Harcsa Zoltán a salvadori José Bernallal találkozik.*
​*Nagy Tibor a csúcson! *
2011. 10. 01. 01.00

 <RIGHT> 
_*



*_


*Nagy Tibor a hétvégén a WKF szervezet cirkálósúlyú világbajnoka lett Tino Groth ellen. A korábbi cikkben láthatjátok a mérkőzés felvételét, most pedig élmenybeszámolót olvashattok arról az estéről.*


Nem lehet azt állítani, hogy a hazai K-1 úttörője, az ex-Kyokushin bajnok Nagy Tibor, motiválatlanul indította volna élete talán legfontosabb összecsapását...
A két hónapos, igen intenzív felkészülés utolsó napjai már rendkívül feszülten teltek. Nagy és csapata tisztában volt a mérkőzés fontosságával, és ennek a súlyát és terhét Tibi körül szinte mindenkinek kitartóan viselnie kellett. Egy negyed évszázad hihetetlen mennyiségű munkájára kerülhetett korona ennek a nyáriasan meleg szeptemberi napnak az éjszakáján.

A felkészülést most is, mint az utóbbi pár évben minden alkalommal, Sensei Stefanovics József felügyelte és olyan stratégiát próbált megalkotni, ami teljes mértékben Tibi erősségeire épít.
Az ellenfél, Tino Groth egy rendkívül tapasztalt többszörös Vb. cím birtokos, jó amatőr boksz múltú német fiú volt. Tino elképesztően atletikus testalkatú, jó szellemű bunyós benyomását keltette, akinek a fazonja és a stílusa igen sokat sejtető volt.

A csapat, aki Tibi szurkolótáborának keménymagját alkotja, most sem hagyta cserben az egri srácot. Gyerekkori barátok, edzőtársak, sparring partnerek, barátnő, testvér, anya... mindenki ott volt, akik nélkül szinte lehetetlen lett volna ilyen makacsul végigcsinálni ezt a 25 évet. Ismét temérdek mennyiségű poén záporozott, így a hangulat nem hagyott kívánni valót maga után most sem.

Eljött azonban a pillanat, amikor Tibi már maga akart maradni. Szinte libabőröztünk a bemelegítés utolsó fázisában, mikor a lehető legélesebben csattantak már a kombinációk és legpontosabb fókusszal pattantak a comb- és fejrúgások. Érezni lehetett, hogy rendkívüli formában van a Bajnok.
A WKF Szervezet Európa-bajnokságának döntői után, az este utolsó és egyben a legfontosabb mérkőzését Nagy Tibor és Tino Groth vívta. Tibi rendívül határozottan kezdett és a taktikának megfelelően, külső és belső combrúgásokkal bombázta ellenfele mindkét lábát, akinek ezek a rúgások szinte rögtön problémát jelentettek.
A bokszoló múltú Groth, szinte azonnal fogásba menekült és ebből a pozícióból, bordára irányuló köríves térdrúgásokat engedett el. A vezető bíró gyorsan reagált és szétválasztotta Őket.

Ez a küzdő táv ismét Tibi bődületes dinamikájú combtámadásainak kedvezett. A balhorog - jobb - belső, hátsó combrúgás kombináció elemi erővel csapódott a német srác térd ízületei környékére, aki kétségbeesetten próbálta ezeket kéz összetételekkel kontrázni, majd ismét fogásba menekült
Ekkor már a blokkoló bal lábszárán is teniszlabdányi duzzanat éktelenkedett. Tibi kitartóan rúgta a belső combot, amit a menet vége felé, blokkoló láb alatt, irgalmatlan erővel talált el, így Groth a földre huppant. Ha Kyokushin küzdelem lett volna a mérkőzés, Tibi már minimum wazaari-val (fél pont) vitte volna az első menetet. Megszólalt a gong és a német alig tudott visszavánszorogni a sarokba.
Stefanovics Sensei az aktuális, szünetbéli utasításokra tért rá éppen, mikor a hangosbeszélő bejelentette, hogy a németek feladták a meccset, mert olyan mértékű sérülést szenvedett versenyzőjük, ami már komolyan veszélyeztette volna az egészségét.
_* 
A magyar szekció felrobbantotta a csarnokot! Ennyi sikoltozó, ujjongó baráti arcot, ennyi őszinte örömöt régen tapasztaltunk már. Mindenki ölelgette az éppen mellette lévőt, majd rohanás a ringbe, hogy a nap, illetve az elmúlt negyed évszázad hősét is a szívére ölelje.*_
​_
​_


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 2)

*Ökölvívás: Hernandez padlóztatta az IBF világbajnokát és elvette az övét*

*Harmadik alkalommal tette kockára cirkálósúlyú világbajnoki profi ökölvívó címét Steve Cunningham, a kőkemény amerikai csapattársa, az utóbbi időben egyre meggyőzőbb formát mutató Yoan Pablo Hernandez ellen húzott kesztyűt a szombat esti Sauerland-gálán, amelyet technika döntéssel 2-1-re a kubai nyert meg, így megszerezve első világbajnoki címét.*

Az izgalmasnak ígérkező találkozót a sokak által alulértékelt ütőerővel bíró kubai kezdte jobban és a nyitó menet vége felé egy remek balhoroggal padlóztatta a világbajnokot. A címvédő a kicsit nagyvonalúan számoló bírónak is köszönhetően összeszedte magát, de a következő menetben sem tudott mit kezdeni a pontos balkezesekkel operáló kubaival. A következő felvonásban egy kemény összefejelés után azonban megjött az amerikai önbizalma és kíméletlen találatokkal módszeresen építette le a túl korán fáradni látszó és ritmusát vesztő Hernandez pontelőnyét.
Utóbbi egy újabb fejelés után durván felszakadt a homlokán, így a hetedik három percre már nem engedte ki a ringorvos. A szabályok szerint lepontozták a találkozót, melyet technika döntéssel 2-1-re a kubai nyert, aki első világbajnoki címét szerezte. Cunningham természetesen elégedetlenkedve vette tudomásul a döntést, megfeledkezvén arról, hogy tavaly ő is egy hasonló sérülésnek köszönhette, hogy megtarthatta címét.
Az előprogramban megrendezésre kerülő *Gabriel Campillo–Karo Murat* összecsapásnak az IBF interkontinentális címe és kihívói jog a világbajnok ellen volt a tétje.
A végére feltámadó Murat igazi adok-kapokká varázsolta a jó iramú találkozót, és bár az utolsó három percben alaposan meg is fogta a spanyolt, ennek ellenére a mérkőzést javarészt irányítása alatt tartó Campillo győzelmét prognosztizálták a pontozólapok. Melyek igencsak hosszú számolása végül nem sejtetett sok jót Gabrielnek, de legalább nem vereséggel kellett távoznia.

*A* *végeredmény: 115:113, 111:117, 114:114.*

A berlini istálló alaposan melléfogott az ellenfélválasztással, hiszen a pár évig Veres Lászlóval készülő lengyel felhozóember, *Grzegorz Proksa *gyakorlatilag agyba-főbe verte a közelmúltban önmagához képest remek mérkőzéseket produkáló német *Sebastian Sylvestert*.http://www.profiboksz.hu/​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 3)

*Ökölvívó-vb - Négyből két továbbjutó*





*


A vasárnap szorítóba lépett négy magyar közül kettő - Káté Gyula és Bacskai Balázs - továbbjutott, azaz a legjobb 16 között is ringbe szállhat majd a bakui olimpiai kvalifikációs férfi ökölvívó-világbajnokságon.
*​*
*
A legutóbbi vb-n harmadik, 64 kg-os Káté a második mérkőzésén 27-17-re győzte le kanadai riválisát, Yves Ulysse-t, míg a tavaly Európa-bajnok, a világranglistán éllovas, 69 kilós Bacskai - aki erőnyerőként csak most kapcsolódott be a küzdelmekbe - ugyancsak magabiztosan, 22-9-re győzött a venezuelai Gabriel Maestre ellen.
A 81 kg-ban érdekelt Szellő Imre, az idei, ankarai Eb bronzérmese 25-11-es vereséget szenvedett az ukrán Olekszandr Gvozdiktól, így búcsúzott a legjobb 32 között, egyúttal számára - legalábbis most - elúszott a kvótaszerzés lehetősége. Tavasszal, az isztambuli selejtezőn lehet majd javítani.
Nem sikerült a vasárnapi fellépés a plusz 91 kg-os Bouquet Bencének sem, akit a román Mihai Nistor az első menetben kiütött. A magyar bokszoló percekig nem tudott felkelni, ám végül a saját lábán hagyta el a szorítót.​
*Káté a kazah Danyijar Jeleusszinovval mérkőzik kedden, s ugyanezen a napon lép fel ismét Bacskai is, akinek egyelőre nincs meg az ellenfele.
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 4)

*Ökölvívó-vb - Hárman csatlakoztak Kátéhoz és Bacskaihoz*


*



**


Varga Miklós, Harcsa Zoltán és Darmos József csatlakozott hétfőn a már korábban továbbjutott Káté Gyulához és Bacskai Balázshoz, így a keddi nyolcaddöntők során öt magyar lép majd ringbe a bakui ökölvívó-világbajnokságon. Az újabb mérkőzés megnyerése - Darmost kivéve - mindannyiuk számára az olimpiai kvóta megszerzését is jelentené.
*​*
*A nap Ungvári István (49 kg) papírforma vereségével (2-12) indult a kínaiak ötkarikás és többszörös világbajnoka, Cou Si-ming ellen, ezt követően azonban szép magyar sikerek követték egymást a bakui sportcsarnokban.
A 2008-ban Eb-bronzérmes, hajdúsámsoni Varga (60 kg) a nap egyik leglátványosabb meccsét vívta az algériai Abdelkader Sadival. Kicsit visszafogottan kezdett, ám a két ponttal elveszített első menet után nagyot javult, s a második szakasz végére megfordította a meccset, majd kétpontos előnyéből egyet megtartott, így végül 19-18-ra nyert.
Őt követte a mindössze 18 esztendős Harcsa (75 kg), aki egészen kiemelkedő boksszal rukkolt ki a hatodik kiemelt francia Michel Tavares ellen. Szántó Imre tanítványa már az első menetben is jobbnak tűnt, ám három perc után még 2-2 volt az állás, a második szakaszban aztán már a pontozókat is meggyőzte pontos, látványos kombinációival. A sokszor, ám nagyon pontatlanul ütő Tavares nem tudott mit kezdeni a magyarral, aki végül fölényesen győzött 16-10-re.
Az esti programban Kalucza Norbert (56 kg) és Darmos (91 kg) szinte egyszerre lépett szorítóba, előbbi az ausztrál Luke Boyd, utóbbi pedig az albán Christian Demaj ellen. A kétszeres Eb-bronzérmes Darmos óriási küzdelemben gyűrte le riválisát: az első két menet után egy ponttal vezetett, az utolsóban pedig hiába volt láthatóan nagyon fáradt, óriási szívvel küzdött, s győzött 20-18-ra. Kalucza szintén szoros meccset vívott, ám ő két ponttal kikapott, így számára véget ért a vb.
Kedden Varga a tadzsik Madadi Nagzsibekovval, Harcsa az ukrán Jevgen Hitrovval, Darmos a hazaiak Eb-győztesével, Tejmur Mammedovval, míg a vasárnap 16-ba jutott, legutóbb bronzérmes Káté (64 kg) a kazah Danjar Jeleusszinovval, a tavaly Európa-bajnok Bacskai (69 kg) pedig az amerikai Errol Spence-szel csap össze a nyolc közé kerülésért. Mivel a két legfelső súlycsoportot kivéve a többi kategóriában az első tíz kap londoni indulási jogot, egy keddi siker biztos kvótát jelentene Darmoson kívül minden magyarnak.
* A kétszeres Eb-bronzérmes nehézsúlyúnak az első hatban kell végeznie az ötkarikás szereplés lehetőségéért.
*​*
*



*Zen Bu Kan Kempo: Eger Kupa 2011 *
2011. 10. 04. 07.33 

* <RIGHT> *
*



*


*Október 22-én kerül megrendezésre az Eger Kupa, a Zen Bu Kan Kempo Szövetség hagyományos versenye.*

*Időpont: 2011. október 22. szombat 9 óra
**Helyszín: Eger Városi Sportcsarnok, Eger, Érsek kert
 
Verseny rendezője: Agria Kempo Karate Sportegyesület Eger
Főszervezők: Nagy Ferenc Jácint, Szabó József
A verseny főbírája: Vincze Gábor, 3. dan
Szakmai fővédnökök: Lévai László, Hanshi; Papp Valér, Renshi
*​

*Vikingektől a kommandósokig, avagy szeptemberi Sambo-s eredmények*
2011. 10. 04. 07.09

 <RIGHT> 






*A Magyar Sambo Harcművészeti Szakszövetség idén is tiszteletét tette a Lengyel Összharcművészeti Szövetség és a World Martial Arts and Defensive Sport Federation fesztiválján (szeptember 23-24, ŻYWIEC ) A kis magyar csapatot a Muay thai és Combat sambo képviseletére kérték fel.*

Idén is nemzetközi hírű mestereket hívtak meg a szervezők különböző stílusokból, ezzel is segítve a Lengyel harcművészeti élet fejlődését.

*Az instruktorok Németországból, Svédországból, Hollandiából és Litvániából, és Magyarországról érkeztek.
*• *Krishna Gopal – Hollandia
• Hans Hohn, Helmut Weigelt – Németország
• Stanislaw Majchrzak, Ryszard Bochm, Wieslaw Pikor – Lengyelország
• Johan Pettersson, Sven Henrikson – Svédország
• Imre Papp – Magyarország
• Egidijus Stankevicius – Litvánia*

A zywieci sportcsarnok négy bírkózószőnyegén zajlott egyszerre az oktatás hat órán keresztül. Kifejezetten érdekes volt látni, ahogy pl. MMA versenyzők késharcot tanulnak a Litván különleges erők kiképzőjétől, vagy Aikido-sok tanulnak Thai-bokszot és Sambo-t a magyaroktól. 
Mint várható volt, az eseményen megjelent a lengyel küzdősport élet krémje. 
Mindenki elismeréssel, és lelkesedéssel fogadta a magyarok tanítását, ami valószínüleg nem csak a Lengyel- Magyar barátságnak köszönhető.
A program részeként Blázer Frank Magyar MMA bajnok még egy Free fighting edzőmérkőzést is bevállalt egy tőle 25 kilóval nehezebb lengyel ellenféllel, kemény dominanciát mutatva.
A rendezők előtt le a kalappal, mind a szállás és ellátás, mind a lebonyolítás terén. Bárcsak lehetne ilyen rendezvény hazánkban!
Jelentjük, az új edzőterem elkészült, tehát aki az orosz MMA stílussal, vagy Thai-boksz-al szeretne foglalkozni, várják szeretettel! (XIV. Fogarasi út- Bibor utca sarok, Harcművészeti központ. A Stadionok metrómegállótól 5 perc séta, vagy egy megálló a 80/A trolival)
A tervek szerint egy héttel később Helmut Weigelt nagymester megtisztelő meghívását fogadták volna el a németországi Budokan Saalfeld tizenötödik jubíleumi szemináriumán , de ezt egy nem várt esemény sajnos meghiúsította.


<IFRAME height=396 src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/G5oA9xU-1Zg" frameBorder=0 width=540></IFRAME>​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 4)

*Ökölvívó-vb - Káté negyeddöntős és olimpiai kvótás*
2011. 10. 04. 11.33

 <RIGHT> 



*


Káté Gyula nagyszerű teljesítménnyel bejutott kedden a 64 kilósok negyeddöntőjébe, ezzel olimpiai indulási jogot szerzett a bakui ökölvívó-világbajnokságon.

*​*
*Szántó Imre kétszeres vb-bronz-, kétszeres Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes, kétszeres Eb-harmadik tanítványára nagyon nehéz feladat várt, mivel a kvótáért a kiváló képességű kazah Danjar Jeleusszinovval kellett megküzdenie, aki a korábbi meccsein nagyon meggyőző volt.
A meccs nem okozott csalódást semmilyen szempontból, a kazah jól mozgott, a magyar válogatott csapatkapitánya azonban az elején talán kicsit meglepte őt, az első másfél percben több nagyon tiszta és szép ütést "helyezett el" a fején. A folytatásban feljavult ugyan Jeleusszinov, mégis a menet végi szűk, mindössze 4-3-as Káté-vezetés egyértelműen a kazahra nézve volt hízelgő.
A második menet kiegyenlített küzdelmet hozott, Káté nem kapkodott, várt a megfelelő pillanatra, ám ütésindításaiba így is néha belevert Jeleusszinov, akinek különösen a bal keze volt veszélyes. A magyar öklöző ugyanakkor ebben a szakaszban is higgadt volt, s amikor közel tudott kerülni riválisához, rendre tisztán talált, ennek ellenére némileg meglepő volt 10-7-es előnye.
Az utolsó három percben Káté már nagyon szépen kézben tartotta a meccset, ellenfele hiába próbált hosszabb kezeivel messziről ütni, Káté szinte mindig jókor lépett a kazah ütőtávján belülre, s gyönyörű jobb csapottakkal "lépegetett" a londoni kvóta felé, amit végül teljesen megérdemelten, 17-11-es pontozással szerzett meg.
"Iszonyatosan nehéz meccs volt, nem szeretem a kazahhoz hasonló, sokat mozgó bokszolókat, ráadásul bal kezes is, de szerencsére megcsináltam - mondta lihegve a meccs után a harmadik olimpiája előtt álló Káté, akinek viccelődni is maradt ereje. - Edzőm, Öcsi bácsi tegnap azt mondta szaggassam szét Jeleusszinovot, én meg megígértem, hogy olyan leszek mint egy zárt tésztaszaggató. Nehéz volt, sajnos egy-két bal horogba bele is néztem, amiért kaptam némi dorgálást, de nagyon örülök, hogy győztem."
Káté az éremért szerdán a brazil Everton dos Santosszal mérkőzik meg, ám a magyar ennél már távolabbra tekint:
"Őszintén szólva én már a sima éremnél többet akarok, van már két bronzom világbajnokságról, most mindenképpen döntőbe szeretnék jutni."
*A keddi folytatásban a délutáni programban Harcsa Zoltán az ukrán Jevgen Hitrovval (13:15 ó körül), Darmos József (91 kg) pedig a hazaiak Eb-győztesével, Tejmur Mammedovval (14 ó körül) mérkőzik, míg helyi idő szerint este előbb Varga Miklós (60 kg) a tadzsik Madadi Nagzsibekovval (16:15 ó) a tavalyi Európa-bajnok Bacskai Balázs (69 kg) pedig az amerikai Errol Spence-szel (18 ó körül) csap össze a nyolcba kerülésért.* Mivel a két legfelső súlycsoportot kivéve a többi kategóriában az első tíz kap londoni indulási jogot, a siker biztos kvótát jelent Darmoson kívül minden magyarnak.

*A kétszeres Eb-bronzérmes nehézsúlyúnak az első hatban kell végeznie az ötkarikás szereplésért.
*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 9)

*Kálló Gyöngyi ezüstérmes lett Lengyelországban*
2011. 10. 09. 12.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Magyar ezüstérem a szumósok Lengyel Nagydíján. A nehézsúlyú Kálló Gyöngyi az open kategóriában végzett másodikként a Krotoszynban megrendezett viadalon.*


A Világjátékok-résztvevő Kálló egy roppant erős mezőnyben szerezte meg az ezüstérmet. A Nemzeti Sportszövetség Sajtószolgálatának információi szerint négy világbajnok és négy Európa-bajnok is indult Lengyelországban.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 19)

*Súlyemelő-vb - Részvételi csúcs: 101 országból 715 versenyzőt neveztek*





*


Óriási mezőnyt, 101 országból 715 versenyzőt neveztek a november 5. és 13. közötti, párizsi olimpiai kvalifikációs súlyemelő-vb-re, ez részvételi világrekordot jelent - jelentették be a budapesti központú, Aján Tamás személyében magyar elnök irányította világszövetség (IWF) keddi nemzetközi sajtótájékoztatóján.
*​*
*
A rendkívüli érdeklődés annak szól, hogy zömmel a francia fővárosban kelnek el végleg a jövő nyári londoni olimpiára szóló kvóták, a tavalyi, törökországi és az idei világbajnokság pontversenyének összesítésével kialakuló rangsor alapján mind a férfiaknál, mind pedig a nőknél.
Aján Tamás kiemelte, hogy nagy világbajnokságra, éles küzdelmekre számít az idei csúcseseményen, amely kiemelkedő jelentőségű a 106 éves, és Európában egyedüli budapesti székhelyű, ma már 189 tagországot számláló sportági világszövetség történetében. 
Ádámfi Attila, az IWF versenyigazgatója emlékeztetett rá, hogy a 2012-es ötkarikás játékokon összesen 260 súlyemelő - 156 férfi és 104 nő - állhat rajthoz, s a két kvalifikációs vb-n együttesen 147 férfi, s 98 női kvóta talál gazdára, a csapatversenybe beszámító egyéni eredmények után járó pontszámok összegzése alapján. A pontversenyben a férfiaknál az első hat helyen végzett nemzetek egyformán 6, a 7-12. helyezettek 5, a 13-18.-ak 4, míg a 19-24. pozíciót elfoglalók 3 emelőt indíthatnak a brit fővárosban. A nőknél a pontverseny első kilenc helyezettje 4 kvalifikációs helyet szerez, a 10-16. helyezettek 3-at, a 17-21.-ek pedig 2-t. Megjegyezte, hogy a múlt esztendei, antalyai világbajnokságon a magyar férfi válogatott nem jutott a 24-ek közé, a női válogatott viszont a csapatsorrendben a 18. lett, ami két londoni rajtjogot jelent, ha Párizsban is sikerül megőriznie pozícióját. A várható nehézségeket előrevetíti ugyanakkor ama tény, hogy a franciaországi vb-n induló hét magyar emelő közül a legjobb, az olimpiai ezüstérmes Krutzler Eszter is csupán a 13. a súlycsoportjában a nevezések alapján. 
A sajtótájékoztatón jelen volt francia vendég, a vb szervezőbizottságát vezető Jean-Paul Bulgaridhes elmondta, hogy a kísérőkkel együtt 1200 résztvevős mamutmezőnnyel számolnak, az emelők a Párizs központjától mintegy 30 kilométerre fekvő - minősítése szerint varázslatos - Dome Disney Village-ban vetélkednek kilenc napon át a minél jobb helyezésekért. 

Kérdésekre válaszolva Ungár Mónika, az IWF jogi ügyekben illetékes szakembere elmondta, hogy a *2004-es athéni olimpián doppingvétségért ezüstérmétől megfosztott és eltiltott Gyurkovics Ferenc a párizsi vb-n versenyezhet ugyan, ám - a nemzetközi szövetség 2003-ban hozott szabálya alapján - soha többé nem indulhat ötkarikás játékokon, így Londonban sem.*
​*Vető Gábor a GBU bajnoka*


*



*


*Ugyan egyelőre „csak” egy kisebb szövetségnél, de vb-övet szerzett a feltörekvő kisváltósúlyú reménység, Vető Gábor.*

 A tökéletes mérlegű várpalotai fiatalember szombat este a svájci Burgdorf-ban lépett szorítókötelek közé, éspedig az ugandai Michael Kizza (22 győzelem – 7 vereség) ellen. 
*Küzdelmük tétje a GBU nevű szervezet vb-öve, valamint a német nemzetközi bajnoki cím (GBA) volt kisváltósúlyban. *

*Nos, Vető fantasztikusan bokszolt, hiszen már a 2. perc végén kiütötte az afrikai fightert, így a magyar bunyós derekára csatolták az öveket. Vető Gábor új rekordja: 26 mérkőzés, ebből 26 győzelem (20 KO/TKO).*


*Női ökölvívó Eb - Kovács Mária a nyolc között*





*


A 75 kg-os Kovács Mária bejutott a legjobb nyolc közé kedden a rotterdami női ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságon.
*​*
*A hazai szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a világbajnoki bronzérmes magyar bokszoló 18-14-re verte a német Andrea Strohmaiert.
Befejezte szereplését ugyanakkor Némedi Varga Csilla (54 kg) és Rácz Irén (57): előbbi nyolc ponttal vezetett, ám a harmadik menetben döntő fölénnyel kikapott az ír Ciere Smith-től, míg utóbbi 13-5-re maradt alul a török Malkoc Nagehannal szemben.
​
*Korábban a 48 kg-ban szereplő Böde Anita a szerb Mirela Barudeziggel csapott össze a nyolc közé kerülésért, s 13-12-es pontozással nyert.
*​*
*

*Cselgáncs Vk - Joó Abigél aranyérmes Abu-Dzabiban*





*


A 78 kg-os Joó Abigél aranyérmet nyert kedden az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat Abu-Dzabiban rendezett versenyén.
*​*
*

A KSI Európa-bajnoka portugál és mongol ellenfélen keresztül jutott be a legjobb négy közé, ahol vazaarival verte a dél-koreai Dzsong Gjong Mit. A döntőben aztán az a holland Marhinde Verkerk várt rá, akit első három találkozójukon legyőzött, de augusztusban, a párizsi világbajnokságon kikapott tőle. Az ötödik csata a 21 éves magyar fölényét hozta, aki a meccs derekán vazaarit érően vitte földre vb-első riválisát, majd egy perccel a vége előtt, a második belső combdobásra már ippont kapott. Joó ezzel ötödik Világkupa-versenyét nyerte meg, és abu-dzabi sikeréért ötezer dollárral gazdagodott.
Ami a többieket illeti, a viadal honlapja szerint Farkas Bálint (100) és Bor Barna (+100) egyaránt helyezetlenül zárt a zárónapon.

​


​*​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 20)

*Női ökölvívó Eb: Nagy Tímea már biztosan érmes, Nagy Bianka kiesett*​ 

*A 81 kg-osok között szereplő Nagy Tímea szerdán bejutott az elődöntőbe, így már biztosan érmet szerez a rotterdami női ökölvívó Európa-bajnokságon.*​ 

<!-- .cikkhead -->*A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint Nagy Tímea a legjobb nyolc között az ír Lauragh O’Neillt győzte le 16:7 arányú pontozással.*​ 
*Nagy Tímea* lesz a magyar küldöttség egyetlen érmese, ugyanis a szintén negyeddöntős, a 69 kg-os súlycsoportban szereplő Nagy Bianka 13:9-re kikapott az ukrán Marija Badulinától.​ 
A szerdai negyeddöntőben korábban Kovács Mária (75 kg) és Böde Anita (48 kg) is búcsúzott. A csütörtöki szünnap után *pénteken az elődöntőkkel folytatódik a kontinensviadal.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 25)

*Elkezdődött a Kick-box Világbajnokság!*
2011. 10. 25. 07.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Macedónia fővárosában, Skopje-ban 61 ország 804 versenyzőjének részvételével elkezdődött a WAKO Light-contact,Kick-light,K-1,Low-kick Világbajnoksága. A résztvevő nemzetek minden földrészről képviseltették magukat, s ennek megfelelően a szervezők módosították a programot, és egy nappal korábbra tették a selejtezők kezdetét. *

Négy tatami küzdőtér és három ring várja a sportolókat, akiknek elhelyezése nem kis gondot jelentett a szervezőknek. Megtartották a bírói kar szokásos eligazítását is, Galambos Péter, Szabó Gábor, Tóth Gábor és Gregor László bíráskodik majd a világbajnokságon. A magyar válogatott a vasárnapi sikeres mérlegelés után a közeli Tetovo városban kapott szállást. 
Hétfőn a mérlegelésre és a sorsolásra is sor került, s íme , egy kis ízelítő a listából:

*K-1 Szabályrendszerben *
*60 kg.ban Habbas Antoine – Dino Kavara (Horvátország) a nyolc közé jutásért,
71 kg-ban Horváth László – Christian Zahe (Olaszország) a nyolc közé,
86 kg-ban Marlok Solt – Majid Fallah (Irak) a nyolc közé, Low-kick-ben
*​*
**57 kg-ban Kiss Gábor - Baurzhan Kudaibergenov (Kazahsztán) a nyolc közé,
67 kg-ban Vásony Márton – Mario Katic (Horvátország) a nyolc közé,
71 kg-ban Vásony Ferenc - Damir Mukovic (Montenegro) a 16 közé,
75 kg-ban Horváth Gyula – Bocar Samba (Franciaország) a *
*nyolc közé, Light-contact szabályrendszerben
*​*
**57 kg.-ban Kovács Ádám - Aleksandr Bakirov (Oroszország) a nyolc közé,
63 kg-ban Pesti Benedek - Darren Chapman (Nagy-Britannia) a nyolc közé,
74 kg-ban Andó László - Zhikov Petar (Bulgária) a nyolc közé,
79 kg-ban Zsarkó Dániel Péter - Georg Parth Ausztria) a 16 közé,
84 kg-ban Dancsó Zoltán - Aaron McAleer (Kanada) a nyolc közé,
89 kg-ban Irimi Norbert – Sanjin Dedic (Horvátország) a nyolc közé *
*Női 50 kg-ban Molnár Mónika - Stasa Lubej (Szlovénia) a nyolc közé,
55 kg-ban Dr.Megyeri Csilla - Kateryna Solovej (Ukrajna) a nyolc közé,*

*Kick-light szabályrendszerben
*​*
**63 kg-ban Buják Tamás - Darko Stojanovski (Makedónia) a nyolc közé,
74 kg-ban Dinnyés Zoltán - Aivar Gafurov (Oroszország) a nyolc közé,
55 kg-ban Dr.Megyeri Csilla - Amandine Mudry (Franciaország) a nyolc közé jutásért küzd majd.* 

Hirtelenjében ezek a mérkőzések várhatók az elkövetkező két napban, de még ezt nem lehet tudni, hiszen a napi programok összeállítása késő éjjelig folytatódik. Este is érkeztek csapatok, s így a sorsolás sem „szentírás”.Mindenesetre nem ígérkezik ez a világbajnokság sem „sétagaloppnak”, a szakvezetők bíznak abban, hogy mindenki teljes erőbedobással küzd majd.
A sorsolás a közepesnél valamivel rosszabb, hiszen többen már az első körben a két kiemelt valamelyikével csapnak majd össze. S remélhetőleg, továbbjutnak a következő körbe.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 26)

*Kick-box Világbajnokság, Skopje: felemás kezdés!*
2011. 10. 26. 07.39

 <RIGHT> 






*A macedóniai Skopje-ban elkezdődtek a kick-box világbajnokság selejtező küzdelmei. A magyar csapat több tagja lépett küzdőtérre. Sajnos, a tatamisok szereplését nem sok szerencse kísérte. *

Közülük talán Kovács Ádám állt legközelebb a továbbjutáshoz az orosz Alexander Bakirov ellen, de pörgős három menet után a pontozóknál 1:1 alakult ki, míg a harmadik bíró az oroszt hozta ki a mérkőzés végén. A többiek vereséget szenvedtek: 63 kg-ban Pesti Benedek - Darren Chapman (Nagy-Britannia) ellen, 79 kg-ban a frissen taekwon-do Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes, de rendkívül fáradt Zsarkó Dániel Péter Georg Parth Ausztria) ellen, 89 kg-ban Irimi Norbert a horvát Sanjin Dedic ellen egy sokáig emlékezetes, light-contact-hoz képest „véres” csatában, az erőtlenül küzdő Molnár Mónika a szlovén Stasa Lubej ellen, 55 kg-ban Dr.Megyeri Csilla az ukrán Kateryna Solovej ellen. A ringben is akadtak idegölő események. Low-kick-ben 57 kg-ban a Kiss Gábor - Baurzhan Kudaibergenov (Kazahsztán) mérkőzésen Gabi becsülettel küzdött, de ez a kazah fiatalember nagyon jó volt, remekül használta a kezét. 71 kg-ban Vásony Ferenc a montenegrói Damir Mukovic ellenében egy dulakodós küzdelemben maradt alul. Aztán jöttek a magyar győzelmek. Habas Antoine az egész versenynap leggyorsabb K.O., győzelmét aratta Dino Kavara (Horvátország) ellen, hiszen fél perc küzdelem után egy hatalmas térdrúgással vetett véget a küzdelemnek. 86 kg-ban a Marlok Solt – Majid Fallah (Irán) mérkőzés örömteli győzelmet hozott. (A mérkőzést megtekintette Dr.Leyrer Richárd, a Magyar Kick-box Szakszövetség elnöke, akit a kedd délelőtti tisztújító közgyűlésen újra a WAKO alelnökének választottak meg – egyhangú szavazással.) 71 kg-ban a Horváth László – Christian Zahe (Olaszország) mérkőzésen az utolsó pontok döntöttek-nekünk! Ezzel a fiúk a legjobb nyolc közé jutottak. Szerdán egész napos küzdelemre kell felkészülnie a mezőnynek, hiszen számos selejtezőt bonyolítanak le. 

*A szerdai
**párosítások: 
*​*
**Light-contact:
**74 kg-ban Andó László - Zhikov Petar (Bulgária) a nyolc közé,
+94 kg.:Wappel Tibor – Andrii Badora (Ukrajna) a nyolc közé,
84 kg-ban Dancsó Zoltán - Aaron McAleer (Kanada) a nyolc közé,
+70 kg. Miskolczi Anett – Andrea Ivas (Horvátország) a legjobb négybe
*​*
*
*Kick-light
63 kg-ban Buják Tamás - Darko Stojanovski (Makedónia) a nyolc közé,
74 kg-ban Dinnyés Zoltán - Aivar Gafurov (Oroszország) a nyolc közé,
79 kg. Zsarkó Dániel Péter - Patry Zdrojewski (Lengyelország)
55 kg-ban Dr.Megyeri Csilla – Ravoula Audry (Franciaország) a nyolc közé
+7 kg. Fenyvesi Márta – Ismaila Muciaccia (Olaszország)
*​*
*
*K-1 szabályrendszer
81 kg. Hosszú Ferenc – Dimitrij Valent (Beloruszia) a nyolc közé Low-kick szabályrendszer
67 kg-ban Vásony Márton – Mario Katic (Horvátország) a nyolc közé,
75 kg-ban Horváth Gyula – Bocar Samba (Franciaország) a nyolc közé*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 28)

*Kick-box Világbajnokság: tizenhatan a négy között!*
2011. 10. 28. 09.58

 <RIGHT> 






*Úgy látszik, a Skopje-ban zajló kick-box világbajnokságon napról napra jobbak az eredmények, csak el ne kiabáljuk! A csapat több tagja ma már az érmes helyre, a legjobb négy közé bejutásért küzdött. Még a tegnapi nap történéseihez tartozik, hogy délután rendezték meg a megnyitó ünnepséget, amelyet megtekintett Dr.Bencze József, Magyarország skopjei nagykövete is. *

Természetesen az állami televízió stábja is kivonult, és este hosszú összefoglalót sugárzott a délután legérdekesebb mérkőzéseiről. A kamerák a csütörtöki versenynapon is kin voltak, hogy elsősorban – ami természetes – a hazai sikerekről számoljanak be. Kick-light-ban ez nem sikerült például a Zsarkó Dániel Péter - Robert Varga (Macedónia) mérkőzésen, ahol Zsarkó „Peti” egy elemi verést osztott ki a hazai harcosnak, a találatjelzőn alig fért már a sok elért pont. Ezzel a négybe jutott. Emeljünk még ki néhány igazán emlékezetes küzdelmet! Dr.Megyeri Csilla úgy küzdött Vladmira Smelkova (Szlovákia) ellen, hogy megint hatalmas szívvel, (fel) támadva hozta az eredményt, Ő is a négybe került, teljesen megérdemelten! Light-contactban Andó László egy hihetetlen nagy csatát vívott a horvát Andrej Gudaccal, s ez nem csoda. 
Megismétlődött ugyanis a 2009 évi, belgrádi junior világbajnoki döntő. Ott a harcias horvát versenyző nyert, most ugyanilyen minimális különbséggel Andó László győzött s jutott a négybe. 
Wagner Vivien is meggyőzően nyert a svájci Hofer ellen, bár , amikor „lecsavarta” egy fordulásos fejrúgással, megijedtünk, hogy nehogy leléptetés legyen a vége. Dancsó Zoltán, a csapat emblematikus versenyzője a horvátok Európa-bajnoki címvédőjével, Boján Miskovic-cal vívott egy fordulatos, drámai és szoros ütközetet.Nem sokkal, de Dancsó Zoltán hozta mérkőzést, és bejutott a négybe. A ringesek is odatették magukat.Bodacz Patrik egy remek, nagy iramú mérkőzésen verte a kazah Akhmetovot.Habash Antoine sem akárkit győzött le, hiszen az azerbajdzsániak nagyon kemények. A szoros mérkőzésen végül is az Ő kezét emelték fel az azeri Elnur Daryagir ellenében. Összegezve a pénteki versenynap előtt !

*Akiknek csütörtökön nem sikerült a mérkőzésük, de emelt fővel jöhettek le a küzdőtérről:* *Dancsecs Bojána, Gelesits Tibor, Csete Melinda, Buják Tamás, Máthé Attila, Horváth László, Marlok Solt. *

*Akik a legjobb négybe
került:Light-contact:* *Andó László, Wagner Vivien, Fenyvesi Márta, Dancsó Zoltán, veterán light- contact:Koszogovits Mihály, Tóth István, Mayer Gábor,Kick-light: Dr.Megyeri Csilla, Pődör Csaba, Zsarkó Dániel Péter, Miskolczi Anett, Fenyvesi Márta, Molnár Mónika K-1 szabályrendszer:Bodacz Patrik, Habash Antoine, Brunner Boglárka, , Ez azt jelenti, hogy Ők bronzérmesnél rosszabbak már nem lehetnek. *Természetesen nem elégszenek meg ezzel, hanem igyekeznek minél nemesebb színűre váltani. Hogy ez sikerül-e, az elválik pénteken és szombaton.​*A pénteki párosítások a világbajnoki döntőbe jutásért:
Light-contact
*​*
**74 kg. Andó László - Jason Godin (Franciaország)
84 kg. Dancsó Zoltán - Igor Prykhodko (Ukrajna)
60 kg. Wágner Vivien - Lilia Sharapova (Oroszország)
70 kg. Fenyvesi Márta - Karin Edenius (Svédország)*

*Veterán light-contact a döntőbe jutásért:
*​*
**84 kg. Koszogovits Mihály - Nikolai Kuzhakov( Oroszország)
94 kg. Mayer Gábor - Slavov Slavi (Bulgária)
+94 kg. Tóth István - Mikael Bäcksträm (Svédország)*

*Kick-light a döntőbe jutásért: 
*​*
**50 kg. Molnár Mónika - Ida Sihvonen (Svédország)
55 kg. Dr.Megyeri Csilla - Figen Dikbayir (Törökország)
65 kg. Miskolczi Anett - Paulina Frankowska (Lengyelország)
70 kg.Fenyvesi Márta - Katarina Vilhanova (Szlovákia)
79 kg.Zsarkó Dániel Péter - Alexey Lenberg (Oroszország)
+94 kg.Pődör Csaba - Michal Wszelak (Lengyelország)*

*K-1 szabályrendszer a döntőbe jutásért:
*​*
**57 kg. Bodacz Patrik – Vedat Uruc (Törökország)
60 kg. Habash Antoine – Beaubrun Desty (Franciaország)
65 kg.Brunner Boglárka – Halasi Éva (Szerbia)
*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 29)

*Tóth Krisztián győzött Belgrádban*
2011. 10. 29. 12.00

 <RIGHT> 






*A tizenhét esztendős dzsúdóst, Tóth Krisztiánt senki nem tudta megállítani a belgrádi Szerb Openen, amely idén az Európa-kupa sorozat állomása volt.*

szomszédunk fővárosában a felnőtteknek és az utánpótlásnak megrendezett tornán tizenhárom magyar versenyző lépett tatamira, heten éremmel zárták az Opent. Közülük is kiemelkedik a KSI SE fiatal tehetsége, Tóth Krisztián, aki sorrendben szerb, német, szlovák és végül újra szerb ellenfelet legyőzve végzett a 81 kilogrammos súlycsoport élén (húsz fő indult ebben a kategóriában). A döntőben a Balkán-bajnok Ivezicset győzte le.

A huszonegy éves *Czirjenics Miklós*, a Honvéd-Kipex 100 kg-ban tatamira lépő versenyzője egészen a fináléig menetelt, ott azonban a román származású U23-as Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmes Matei megállította, *így a dobogó második foka jutott a magyar dzsúdósnak.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 30)

*Kick-boksz-vb: Fantasztikus magyar szereplés Szkopjéban*
2011. 10. 30. 15.00​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Elsöprő magyar sikerekkel zárult a Szkopjéban megrendezett kick-boksz világbajnokság. A macedón fővárosban a magyar válogatott öt világbajnoki címet gyűjtött be – tudta meg a Nemzeti Sportszövetség dr. Leyrer Richárdtól, a Magyar Kick-Boksz Szövetség elnökétől, aki a nemzetközi szövetség alelnöke, és az európai szövetség első embere is egyben. *​ 

A győzelmeken túl két ezüstéremmel, és kilenc bronzéremmel térhet haza a csapat, melynek egyik élharcosa ezúttal is Dancsó Zoltán volt, aki hatodik alkalommal lett világbajnok light-contactban. 
A 84 kilogrammos Dancsón kívül ugyancsak a light-contactosok között Andó László (74 kg), és Wágner Vivien (60 kg), a veterán light-contact kategóriában Koszogovits Mihály (84 kg), valamint a kick-lightos mezőnyben Miskolczi Anett (65 kg) lett első.​ 
*Aranyérmesek*
*Light-contact:*​ 

*Wágner Vivien (60 kg)*
*Andó László (74 kg) *
*Dancsó Zoltán (84 kg)*​ 

*Veterán light-contact:*
*Koszogovits Mihály (84 kg) *​


*Kick-light:*
*Miskolczi Anett (65 kg)*​ 
*Ezüstérmesek*
*Kick-light:*​ 

*Molnár Mónika (50 kg)*​ 

*K-1:*
*Habash Antoine (60 kg)*​ 

*Bronzérmesek*​ 
*Kick-light:*
*Dr. Megyeri Csilla (55 kg)*
*Fenyvesi Márta (70 kg)*
*Zsarkó Dániel Péter (79 kg)*
*Pődör Csaba (+94 kg)*​ 

*K-1:*
*Bodacz Patrik (57 kg)*
*Brunner Boglárka (65 kg)*
*Veterán light-contact:*
*Mayer Gábor (94 kg)*
*Tóth István (+94 kg)*​ 

*Light-contact:*
*Fenyvesi Márta (70 kg)*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Október 31)

*Cselgáncs open világbajnokság - Bor Barna ezüstérmes*


*Olimpiai és világbajnok ellenfeleket legyőzve ezüstérmet nyert Bor Barna a cselgáncsozók nyíltkategóriás világbajnokságán, az oroszországi Tyumenyben.*

Vasárnapi tájékoztatás szerint a nehézsúlyú magyar dzsúdós aranypontos csatában maradt alul a döntőben az üzbég Abdullo Tangrijevvel szemben.
A kétszeres Eb-ezüstérmes Bor Barna az Afrika-bajnok tunéziai Fajszal Dzsaballahot aranypontos csatában vazarival győzte le. A legjobb 16 között a japán Kamikava Daiki következett, aki tavaly bírói döntéssel győzte le a francia szuperklasszist, Teddy Rinert a tokiói világbajnokság open döntőjében. Ezúttal viszont jukóval alulmaradt, így a magyar dzsúdós jutott be a negyeddöntőbe, ahol a 2001-ben duplázó, 2005 óta már háromszoros világbajnok orosz Alekszandr Mihajlin volt az ellenfele. Bor Barna végig irányítva taktikus győzelmet aratott rutinos rivális felett, ezzel már elődöntőben volt, ahol pazar győzelmet aratott az olimpiai bajnok, kétszeres világbajnok japán Szuzuki Kejdzsi felett. A neves ellenfél igazán be sem tudott melegedni, harmincnyolc másodperc alatt megvolt a magyar ippon.
Következett a finálé, ahová a másik ágról az üzbégek olimpiai ezüstérmese, a háromszoros vb-bronzérmes, ötszörös Ázsia-bajnok Abdullo Tangrijev jutott be. Vele korábban öt rangos tornán is összecsapott a magyar judós, három vereség mellett 2007-ben Hamburgban, illetve legutóbb, a 2009-es moszkvai Grand Slam-tornán ő volt a jobb.
A mérlegen nem sikerült javítani, de ehhez csak hajszál hiányzott. Az első öt percben Bor Barna irányított, az egyre fáradtabban mozgó Tangrijevnek csak egy kívülről indított dobása hozott izgalmakat. A hosszabbításban aztán egy összekapaszkodásból az üzbég jött ki jobban, ipponra dobta a magyar cselgáncsozót, ezzel megszerezte az aranyérmet.
A paksi Atomerőmű SE versenyzője a hatodik magyar cselgáncsozó, aki, világbajnoki döntőben szerepelt. Eddig csak Kovács Antal 1993-ban és Braun Ákos 1995-ben tudott nyerni. Bor Barna egyúttal a hatodik magyar vb-ezüstérmet gyűjtötte be.
A tyumenyi viadalon a dobogó harmadik fokára a paksi judós két legyőzöttje, a japán Szuzuki Kejdzsi és az orosz Alekszandr Mihajlin állhatott, a győztes huszonöt, az ezüstérmes tíz, a két bronzérmes pedig öt-ötezer dollárt vehetett át az érme mellé.
A nők versenyét szombaton bonyolították le, abban a kínaiak olimpiai bajnoka, Tung Ven megszerezte hetedik világbajnoki címét. A dobogó második fokára az orosz Tea Donguzasvili, a harmadikra pedig a japán Szugimoto Mika és Hasigucsi Nanami állhatott fel.​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 2)

*A Takács nővérek mestermunkát végeztek Cipruson*





*


Taroltak a korosztályos súlyemelőmesterek világbajnokságán a Takács nővérek: Mária és Erika is vb-győztesként térhetett haza Ciprusról.
*​*
*
A honi női súlyemelés emblematikus alakjainak édesapja, Takács István mesteredző - akit a Magyar Edzők Társasága eddigi munkásságának elismeréseképpen a múlt héten arany plakettel tüntetett ki, kedden elmondta, hogy idősebbik lánya, az egykori sokszoros vb- és Eb-érmes immár hetedik alkalommal érdemelt ki masters-világbajnoki címet, és Limasszolban mester-világcsúccsal győzött a plusz 75 kg-osok kategóriájában, a 45-49 évesek korosztályában. 
Szakításban 75 kg-ot teljesített, majd lökésben 95, összetettben pedig 170 kilóval már új rekordokat is felállított Takács Mária, aki a REAC Sportiskola versenyzője, főállásban pedig a hazai szövetség főtitkára. Régi fogásnemi világcsúcsa 93, összetettben pedig 167 kg volt.
Húga, a magyar női súlyemelés egyetlen összetett világbajnoka, a versenyzői pályafutását hosszú szünet után nemrég felújító 

*Takács Erika szintén remekelt: ő ugyancsak a legnehezebbek súlycsoportjában a 39-44 esztendősek között diadalmaskodott. A Kecskeméti TE emelője a 67 kilogrammos szakítás után a második fogásnemben 91 kg-ig jutott, így összetettben 158 kilós – az újrakezdést tekintve új egyéni csúccsal – nyert.

*​*
*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 5)

*Arreola már most visszavágna Klicskónak*






[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0]*Chris Arreola szombaton Rafael Butler ellen lép szorítóba, azonban az *[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]*ökölvívás*[/SIZE][SIZE=+0]* világában már most az a hír terjed, hogy az amerikai bokszoló szeretne ismét megmérkőzni Vitalij Klicskóval.*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]2009. szeptember 26-án Arreola simán kikapott Klicskótól, jövőre pedig lehetséges, hogy ismét megmérkőzhet az ukrán óriással. Arreola azóta hét mérkőzésen lépett szorítóba, Tomasz Adamek ellen pedig egyhangú vereséget szenvedett.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]"Amikor Manny Quezada ellen nem kiütéssel nyertem, rájöttem, hogy máshogyan kell tréningeznem, ha valóban bajnok akarok lenni. Klicsko is jobb kondícióban volt nálam, amikor 2009-ben megmérkőztünk, de okosabban is bokszolt. Nem szabad annyi ütést bekapnom. Legutóbb úgy ütött, mint edzésen szokás a zsákot" – idézi a bet365.com Arreolát.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+0] [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]Az amerikai pályafutása során eddig 35 mérkőzést nyert meg, ebből 28-at KO-val. A 30 éves bunyós szerint ki kell használnia Klicsko lassúságát, ha nyerni akar ellene. Arreolának azonban Butlerre kell figyelnie elsősorban, még akkor is, ha [/SIZE][SIZE=+0]sportfogadás[/SIZE][SIZE=+0] szempontjából igen sima győzelmet jósolnak az amerikai javára.[/SIZE]


*Súlyemelő-vb - Máris van világcsúcs: 93 ország versenyzői indulnak*
2011. 11. 05. 03.00

 <RIGHT> 



*
Még az első versenynapot sem kellett megvárni ahhoz, hogy világcsúcs szülessék a franciaországi súlyemelő-vb-n: a pénteki hivatalos regisztráció szerint abszolút rekordot jelentő módon 93 országból neveztek a sportági csúcsvetélkedőre, amely szombattól jövő vasárnapig tart.
*​*
*
A Párizshoz közeli Disneylandnek, a mesevárosnak sátortetős csarnokában összesereglő mamutmezőny legkiválóbbjai ezúttal nem csupán vb-érmekért viaskodnak, a rendkívüli érdeklődés - az 550 emelő részvétele - annak is szól, hogy ezúttal a londoni olimpiai szerepléshez kellő, s még hiányzó pontok is begyűjthetők a férfi és női vb-n.
A résztvevő nemzetek száma még magasabb is lehetett volna, egészen pontosan elérhette volna a százat - s akkor az indulók létszámát tekintve is világrekord születik -, ha a rajt előtt közvetlenül az Aján Tamás személyében magyar elnök irányította nemzetközi szövetség (IWF) vezető testülete nem zár ki hét országot is a vb-ről. Ám ez történt: az elnökség döntése értelmében távozniuk kell a franciaországi világbajnokságról Bulgária, Ciprus, Katar, Omán, Sierra Leone, Srí Lanka és Szaúd-Arábia csapatainak, összesen félszáz versenyzőnek, mivel szövetségeik - sokadszor - nem tettek eleget a whereabouts-előírásnak, azaz megszegték a súlyemelők hollétére vonatkozó bejelentési kötelezettségüket, ami az ellenőrök által meg nem lelt versenyzők esetében doppingvétséggel ér fel.
"Elfogyott a türelem, nincs további tolerancia!" - jelentette ki az IWF pénteki kongresszusán a notórius kibújókra kirótt súlyos döntést magyarázva Aján Tamás, aki annak a korábbi határozatuknak a megerősítésére is emlékeztetett, amely szerint az ötkarikás játékokon doppinggal rajtavesztett súlyemelő soha többé nem indulhat olimpián. 
Kellemesebb része volt az ülésnek a különböző elismerések átadása, s ennek is volt magyar vonatkozása: a korábbi országos bajnok, Európa-bajnoki ezüst- és bronzérmes szombathelyi Nagy Róbertet beválasztották a sportági hírességek, a Hall of Fame tagjai közé. 
A nevezési listák lezárásával eldőlt, hogy az öt magyar női versenyző közül a legkorábban Nagy Nikoletta lép fel, ő a 63 kg-osok között a B csoportban lép majd pódiumra kedd délben.​
*A magyarok vb-menetrendje:
*​*
*
*november 8., kedd: 
női 63 kg, B csoport, 11:30 ó - Nagy Nikoletta
*​*
*
*november 9., szerda:
női 69 kg, B csoport, 14 ó - Krutzler Eszter
*​*
*
*november 10., csütörtök:
női 75 kg, B csoport, 13 ó - Bazsó Bianka, Szepesi Martina 
*​*
*
*november 12., szombat:
női plusz 75 kg, C csoport, 9 ó - Magát Krisztina
férfi 105 kg, B csoport, 11:30 ó - Gyurkovics Ferenc
*​*
*
*november 13., vasárnap:
férfi plusz 105 kg, A csoport, 16:30 ó - Nagy Péter

*​*
*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 9)

*Súlyemelő VB*

*Súlyemelő-vb - Női 63 kg: orosz győzelem, Nagy 17.-ként végzett*





*


Az orosz Szvetlana Carukajeva győzött a franciaországi súlyemelő-világbajnokságon a női 63 kg-ban, ahol a 31 indulót felvonultató mezőnyben Nagy Nikoletta kétmázsás összetett eredményével a teljes rangsorban a 17. lett. A férfi 69 kg-os versenyében a 2010-es junior-világbajnok kínai Tang Tö-sang (Tang Deshang) végzett az élen összetettben.
*​*
*

A keddi versenynap kora esti programjában, a 10 fős A csoport küzdelmében a 2009-es vb-második, idei Eb-ezüstérmes Carukajeva szakításban egy kilós "többlettel" 117 kg-ra javította a világcsúcsot. Bár lökésben be kellett érnie az ezüsttel, az összetettben így is az övé lett az elsőség. Ebben segített neki, hogy a fogásnemben világrekorder kazah Maiya Manezától belenyomás miatt elvették a befejező gyakorlatát, amelyet új csúcson, 147 kilón hajtott végre. Ha megadják, ő a lökés mellett az összetett világbajnoknője is, így viszont az orosz vetélytársé lett a végső diadal. 
A kategória délben rendezett B csoportos vetélkedőjén a magyar csapatból elsőként dobogóra lépő ózdi Nagy Nikoletta szakításban 88, lökésben 112, ezáltal összetettben 200 kg-ig jutott. Ez a végső sorrendben - mindkét fogásnemben, akárcsak az összetettben - a 17. helyre volt elegendő. 
A honfitársak közül legközelebb Krutzler Esztert szólítják, ő a szerda délutáni műsorban, a 69 kg B csoportjának 14 órakor kezdődő versenyében indul.


*eredmények:
férfi 69 kg, összetett, világbajnok:
------------------------------------
Tang Tö-sang (Tang Deshang, Kína) 341 kg (szakítás 155 kg, lökés 186 kg)
2. Oleg Csen (Oroszország) 336 (156, 180)
3. Vu Csao (Wu Chao, Kína) 335 (150, 185)

szakítás, világbajnok:
----------------------
Mete Binay (Törökország) 157 kg
2. Csen 156
3. Tang 155

lökés, világbajnok:
-------------------
Tang 186 kg
2. Vu 185
3. Von Dzsong Szik (Koreai Köztársaság) 182

*​*
**eredmények:
női 63 kg, összetett, világbajnok:
----------------------------------
Szvetlana Carukajeva (Oroszország) 255 kg (szakítás 117 kg, lökés 138 kg)
2. Maiya Maneza (Kazahsztán) 248 (109, 139)
3. Oujang Hsziao-fang (Ouyang Xiaofang, Kína) 246 (113, 133)
*...17. Nagy Nikoletta 200 (88, 112)

*szakítás, világbajnok:
----------------------
**Carukajeva 117 kg - világcsúcs 
2. Oujang 113
3. Maneza 109
*...17. Nagy Nikoletta 88

*lökés, világbajnok:
-------------------
**Maneza 139 kg
2. Carukajeva 138
3. Roxana Daniela Cocos (Románia) 136
*...17. Nagy Nikoletta 112

​
​*Soltész Laci a ProFC bajnoki övéért száll harcba MA Oroszországban*






*Élete eddigi legfontosabb MMA mérkőzése vár Soltész Lászlóra: az oroszországi Ufában november 9-én megrendezésre kerülő ProFC 37 elnevezésű gálán a szervezet 77 kilogrammos bajnoki címéért az orosz Magomed Saadulaev ellen lép ketrecbe. *

Kevés magyar vegyesharcos jutott eddig ilyen lehetőséghez, hogy egy rangos szervezetnél vívhasson címmérkőzést. Soltész László itthon többször letette névjegyét, de a chisinaui négyes tornán 84 kilogrammban is mattolta a mezőnyt, kivívva az orosz szervezők elismerését. Lacira decemberben oroszországi elődöntő vár ebben a kategóriában, ám addig megszerezheti a ProFC 77 kilogrammos súlycsoportjának bajnoki övét is. Ehhez „mindössze” annyit kell tennie, hogy legyőzi az imponáló, 13-1-es mutatóval rendelkező Saadulaevet. 
*- Nagyon örülök, hogy vége a vízum körüli tortúrának, s indulhatok Ufába – mondta megkönnyebbülve Soltész László, miután hétfő délelőtt az orosz nagykövetség debreceni konzulátusán minden papírt beszerzett.* *– A szervezőknél a moldáv gálán kerültem képbe, ők egy kemény ellenfelet kerestek Saadulaevnek, mert az eredeti rivális visszamondta a meccset. Láttam videót Saadulaevről, tőlem alacsonyabb, kemény, zömök srác, jól birkózik, de az ütései is rendben vannak. Örülök a lehetőségnek, jó formában vagyok, a saját súlyomban versenyezhetek. Győzelem esetén hatalmasat léphetnék előre, nem csak én, de nagyképűség nélkül mondhatom, az egész magyar MMA. Bizakodó vagyok, szeretnék győzni!
* 
Sportolónk, a Magyar MMA Szövetség főbírója, a szegedi Laczkó Balázs társaságában hétfőn 23:30-kor indul repülőgéppel Moszkvába, majd átszállással Ufába. 

*A címmeccsre szerdán kerül sor. *​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 12)

*Súlyemelő-vb - Iráni győztest avattak a férfi 85 kg-ban*
2011. 11. 12. 07.00

 <RIGHT> 



*


- Az iráni Kianoush Rostami győzött a férfi 85 kilogrammban, a súlyemelők franciaországi kvalifikációs világbajnokságának péntek esti versenyében.
*​*
*

A korábbi Szalai György-tanítvány, aki az olimpiai bronzérmes magyar emelő segítségével lett junior-világbajnok, szakításban harmadikként végzett - itt a fogásnemi világcsúcstartó fehérorosz Andrej Ribakov nyert -, lökésben és összetettben viszont már biztosan söpörte be az aranyakat. A második fogásnemben és összeredményét tekintve is a második helyen zárt az idei Eb-3. Benjamin Hennequin, a hazaiak nagy kedvence, akinek sikerét a Párizshoz közeli Disneyland versenycsarnokában telt ház, vagy másfél ezer ember ünnepelte zajosan és hosszasan. 
A verseny meglepetését a kínai Lu Jong (Lu Yong) okozta, a 2008-as olimpiai bajnok tudniillik - miután szakításban eleve csak 5. lett - mindhárom lökésgyakorlatával kudarcot vallott, s kiesett összetett eredmény nélkül. 

*eredmények:
férfi 85 kg, összetett, világbajnok:
------------------------------------
Kianoush Rostami (Irán) 382 kg (szakítás 173 kg, lökés 209 kg)
2. Benjamin Hennequin (Franciaország) 378 (170, 208)
3. Adrian Zielinski (Lengyelország) 376 (174, 202)

szakítás, világbajnok:
----------------------
Andrej Ribakov (Fehéroroszország) 178 kg
2. Zielinski 174
3. Rostami 173

lökés, világbajnok:
-------------------
Rostami 209 kg
2. Hennequin 208
3. Yoelmis Hernandez Paumier (Kuba) 205
*​*
*


*London 2012 - Bacskainak döntőznie, Darmosnak győznie kell Isztambulban a kvótához*





*


A felső súlycsoportokban nagyon nehéz dolguk lesz a magyar ökölvívóknak az európaiaknak kiírt jövő áprilisi ökölvívó olimpiai kvalifikációs tornán, amelyen a 69 kg-os Bacskai Balázsnak döntőznie, míg a 91 kg-os Darmos Józsefnek győznie kell az ötkarikás szerepléshez.
*​*
*

A nemzetközi szövetség (AIBA) egy hónappal a bakui kvalifikációs világbajnokság zárását követően, szerdára készítette el a 146 még - versenyen - megszerezhető ötkarikás indulási hely kontinensek és súlycsoportok közötti megoszlását, amely alapján Európának 26 kvótája maradt.
A 2010-es Európa-bajnok Bacskai és a kétszeres Eb-bronzérmes Darmos József mellett a kvótaszerzésre legnagyobb magyar esélyesnek tartott Szellő Imrének némileg könnyebb a helyzete, neki már a harmadik helyezés is londoni repülőjegyet ér. Ugyanakkor a magyar csapat a vb után még azzal számolt, hogy 81 kg-ban öt hely lesz kiadó.
A pekingi olimpián már szerepelt Kalucza Norbertnek jó esélyei lehetnek Törökországban, az ő kategóriájában ugyanis már az elődöntőbe jutás is biztos kvótát jelent majd.
Magyarország jelenleg három londoni indulót mondhat magáénak: Varga Miklós (60 kg), Káté Gyula (64 kg) és Harcsa Zoltán (75 kg) már a bakui világbajnokságon biztosította helyét a 2012-es nyári játékokon.

*Az isztambuli kvalifikációs tornán kiosztható kvóták:
**-----------------------------------------------------
**49 kg - 5 hely
52 - 3
56 - 4
60 - 4 (Varga Miklós kvótás)
64 - 1 (Káté Gyula kvótás)
69 - 2
75 - 1 (Harcsa Zoltán kvótás)
81 - 3
91 - 1
+91 - 2
*​*
*​*XIV. Hivatalos Amatőr Muaythai Magyar Bajnokság








2011. november 26.-án A Magyar Muaythai Szakszövetség és a Szegedi Küzdősport klub megrendezi a XIV. Hivatalos Amatőr Muaythai Magyar Bajnokságot.
Felnőtt és Junior kategória.

Helyszín: Szeged, Csonka János Műszaki Szakközép Iskola. Temesvári Krt.36.

Mérlegelés és nevezés : nov. 26-án 08h-10,30h-ig.

A verseny nyílt, bármilyen stílusú egyesület versenyzője nevezhet aki elfogadja a versenyszabályokat.

Érdekesség még, hogy két bajnokság zajlik egy időben, egy helyen!

Az MMA Szövetség is ekkor, és ugyan itt rendezi bajnokságát. 


Tehát lehet nevezni Muaythai és MMA szabályrendszerben is.

Mindenkit sportbaráti szeretettel vár a vezetőség!
​
​*


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 17)

*Jót csatáztak a harcosok Szarvason!*
2011. 11. 17. 08.13

 <RIGHT> 




*A szarvasi városi sportcsarnokban rendezték meg a Szarvasi Fight Club „Harcosok csatája 2” küzdősport gálát, amely keretében K-1, ökölvívás és MMA mérkőzéseket láthatott a szép számú nézősereg.*


14 mérkőzést láthattak a nézők, s a legizgalmasabb és leglátványosabb az utolsó, a Vidákovics Patrik-Pethes Viktor K-1 mérkőzés volt. A jól szervezett verseny méltóan szolgálta a harcművészet ügyét. 

*Eredmények: *
*

*


*1; KALDERÁS ERIKA (SZOLNOK) – NAGY REGINA (GYOMAENDRŐDI HUNBOX SE) NŐI ÖKÖLVÍVÁS 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: KALDERÁS ERIKA 
2; SZAKÁLOS TAMÁS (GYOMAENDRŐDI HUNBOX SE) – KRÁTKY PÁL (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE) K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: KÁTKY PÁL 
3; KATONA ATTILA ( MEZŐTÚRI THAI BOX KLUB) – KOVÁCS ÁKOS (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE)K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: KATONA ATTILA 
4; PERLAKY GÁBOR (BAJAI KICK-BOXING SE) – DEZSŐ ZOLTÁN (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE)K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: PERLAKY GÁBOR 
5; RÁCZ ANDRÁS ( MEZŐTÚRI THAI BOX KLUB) – KONDACS DÁVID (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE)K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: RÁCZ ANDRÁS 
6; SZŰCS ÁDÁM ( MEZŐTÚRI THAI BOX KLUB) – SZEBEGYINSZKI PÉTER (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE) K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: SZEBEGYINSZKI PÉTER 
**

**7; CSONGRÁDI MÁTÉ (KOKO GYM PÁPA) – SZEKERA MIHÁLY (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE)K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: CSONGRÁDI MÁTÉ 
8; TÓTH KÁROLY ( MEZŐTÚRI THAI BOX KLUB) – KONDACS ATTILA (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE) K-1 2X2 PERC, GYŐZTES: TÓTH KÁROLY 
9; KERECSÉNYI GERGŐ (KOKO GYM PÁPA) – BAE JANG HO (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE)K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: KERECSÉNYI GERGŐ 
10; MOLNÁR KÁROLY (KOKO GYM PÁPA) – KISS GERGELY (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE)K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: KISS GERGELY 
11; SEBŐK DÁNIEL (KOKO GYM GYŐR) – LOSONCZI IMRE (SZARVASI FIGHT CLUB SE) K-1 2X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: SEBŐK DÁNIEL 
12; BÁNFALVI GÁBOR (BAJAI KICK-BOXING SE) – VÁRADI TAMÁS (GYOMAENDRŐDI HUNBOX SE)K-1 3X2 PERC ; GYŐZTES: VÁRADI TAMÁS 
13; HEGEDŰS ANDRÁS (SÁRKÖZI MMA FIGHT TEAM) – GÁL IMRE (KÖRÖSTARCSAI OUTLAW TEAM)MMA 3X2 PERC; GYŐZTES: HEGEDŰS ANDRÁS 
14; VIDÁKOVICS PATRIK (BAJAI KICK-BOXING SE) – PETHES VIKTOR (HATVANI THAI-BOX CLUB)K-1 3X3 PERC; GYŐZTES: PETHES VIKTOR*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 20)

*U23-as cselgáncs Eb - Tóth Krisztián arany-, Gáspár Eszter bronzérmes*
​*A 81 kg-os Tóth Krisztián arany-, míg a 63 kg-os Gáspár Eszter bronzérmet nyert az oroszországi Tyumenyben zajló U23-as cselgáncs Európa-bajnokság szombati napján.*

Az európai szövetség honlapja szerint a mindössze 17 éves, friss magyar bajnok Tóth fehérorosz, litván és olasz ellenfélen keresztül jutott be a négy közé, ahol ipponnal verte az orosz Sztanyiszlav Szemenovot. Az örmény Artyom Bagdaszarjan elleni döntő óriási csatát hozott, s végül a KSI dzsúdósa jukóval bizonyult jobbnak, megszerezve a magyar dzsúdósport 14. aranyát az U23-as Eb-k történetében.
A miskolci Gáspár osztrák, portugál és holland rivális legyőzésével verekedte be magát az elődöntőbe, ahol kikapott a lengyel Halima Mohamed-Seghirtől. A bronzcsatában a hazai közönség előtt szereplő Tatyjana Kazenyukkal nézett farkasszemet, és ipponnal nyert, így ő állhatott fel a dobogó legalsó fokára.
A középső versenynap többi magyarja, azaz Krizsán Szabolcs (81) és Szabó Franciska (70) helyezetlenül zárt.

*A pénteki nyitónapon Zámbori Bence arany-, míg az ugyancsak 66 kg-os Gorjánácz Zsolt bronzérmet nyert az utánpótlás Eb-n.*


*Vasárnap:*
*Kersics Dávid (90), Kaszás András (100), Cirjenics Miklós (100), Juhász Ádám (+100) és a 78 kg-ban címvédő Joó Abigél lép tatamira a nyugat-szibériai városban, ahol 37 ország 314 cselgáncsozója verseng.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 24)

*Kick-box Világbajnokság: Elkezdődnek a selejtezők Dublinban.*









*Megérkezett a magyar kick-box válogatott a WAKO semi-contact és light-contact világbajnokságára,,Dublinba, és érkezés után szerencsésen átesett a mérlegelésen is. Amúgy az írek nagyon készültek erre az eseményre. Ez az első alkalom, hogy Írország ad otthont a WAKO Kick-box Világbajnokságnak.*


Csúcspontja annak a 20 éves nemzeti és nemzetközi munkának amelyet az Ír Kick-box Szövetség a sportág fejlesztése érdekében végzett .Az esemény támogatói az Ír Kick-box Szövetség, az Ír Harcművészeti Szövetség, a Failte Igazgatósága és Dublin Város Tanácsa. Jellemzi a világbajnokságot, hogy az eseményen 140 rendező és 65 nemzetközi bíró működik majd közre 51 ország 901 versenyzőjének küzdelmében, több mint 500 fős a kísérők létszáma és jelentős a nemzetközi média részvétele. Nem csoda, hiszen Írországban és a világon egyre népszerűbb a kick-box. A világon több, mint 2 millióan űzik ezt a sportot. A WAKO-t elismerte a Sport Accord , a kick-box sport egyike a Sport Accord által elismert 13 küzdősportnak. Jelenleg a WAKO kick-boxnak 128 tagországa van, amelyből 84 az országuk sportminisztériuma , Olimpiai Bizottsága által elismert nemzeti szövetségnek számít. 
Visszatérve a mérlegelésre a magyarok közül mindenki hozta a versenysúlyát, s így a figyelem a keddi sorsolásra irányult. Több versenyzőnket kiemelték, ettől függetlenül még a kiemeltekre is kemény összecsapások várnak. Ezek szerdán elkezdőnek, a következő mérkőzésekkel:​
*Semi-contact: 
*​*
**69 kg. Veres Alex - Blake Waters (USA) a 8-ba
74 kg. Gömbös László - Sascha Gräske (Németország) a 8-ba.
79 kg. Mórádi Zsolt – Alex Lane (Usa) a 8-ba.
84 kg. Rédei János – Neri Stella (Olaszország) a 8-ba
89 kg. Imre Tamás - Mutasem ElHamut (Törökország) a 8-ba.
94 kg,. Jároszkievicz Krisztián - Jason O'Grady (Nagy-Britannia) a 8-ba
+94 kg.Csikós Péter – Pfilip Salugin (Oroszország) a 8-ba
*​*
*
*Nők:
55 kg. Hanicz Nelly – Dana Rüger (Svájc) a 8-ba
60 kg.Busa Andrea – Tina Koder (Szlovénia) a 8-ba
*​*
*
*65 kg. Kádas Adrienn – Adelheid Rumpl (Austria) a 8-ba
*​*
**+70 kg. Kondár Anna - Mariastella Gioe (Olaszország) a 8-ba*

*Full-contact: 
63, 5 kg. Görbics Gábor – Giuseppe di Cuia (Olaszország) a 8-ba
67 kg. Németh Ádám –Niall Mc Dermot (Írország) a 8-ba
75 kg. Szabó László - Morgan Legal (Franciaország) a 16-ba.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 28)

*Kick-box: Kádas Adrienn világbajnok!kiss*


*



*


*Dublinban a pénteki napon a full-contact versenyzők a döntőbe jutásért küzdöttek, míg a semi-contact szabályrendszerben elkezdték a döntőket. *

A fullosok közül Görbics Gábor nagy csatát vívott az orosz Szergej Lipinecs-csel. Az orosz a mérkőzés elején „talált” néhány pontot, s hiába indult be rá jellemző módon Görbics, a bírókat ez nem hatotta meg. Így bronzéremmel térhet haza.
 Nem járt szerencsésebben Kulacsik Mirkó sem, aki sérülése miatt szintén bronzérmes helyen végzett. Így eldőlt, hogy a full-contact csapat két bronzéremmel gazdagította a magyar válogatott éremgyűjteményét.
A semi-contactos lányok ma küzdötték le döntőiket.
Kondár Anna +70 kg-ben az orosz Irina Murasova elleni mérkőzéssel kezdte meg a döntőket a mai napon. Mint ilyenkor lenni szokott, az első mérkőzés nagy idegeskedések mellett indul be. Nem történt ez ma sem másképp!Sajnos Panni nem tudott a túlzott elvárásaitól könnyen bunyózni és így kétszer meg tudta lepni őt orosz ellenfele. Ez pedig elég volt, nagy szomorúságunkra! Így Anna a gyönyörűen csillogó ezüstérem boldog tulajdonosa lehetett, mindezt egy olyan mezőnyben, ahol súlycsoportonként, legalább 8 versenyző aranyesélyes volt!
Nagy Henrietta 70 kg-ban csodálatosat küzdött angol világbajnok ellenfelével, Bev Sturzakerrel akiről azt kell tudni, hogy a világ egyik legjobb versenyzőjének tartják Végig fej-fej mellett tudott Henrietta maradni, és a közönség a nagy esélyes angol lány biztatásáról átállt a nagyon rokonszenvesen, hatalmas akarással küzdő magyar lány mellé. Sajnos az angol lány tartani tudta szerény, de biztos előnyét, így Heninek is meg kellett elégednie az ezüsttel. 
Veres Mercédesz 50 kg-ban végig vezette a mérkőzést az olasz Giulia Cavallaro ellen, hihetetlen technikákkal szerezte folyamatosan a pontokat. Egészen a legvégéig, a harmadik menet végéig kitartott a lendület, ahol egy pillanatnyi kihagyás, s ez bizony elég volt a nagyon rutinos ellenfélnek, aki kihasználta ezt, és 8 másodperccel a vége előtt megfordította a mérkőzést. A válogatott egyik újonca így is fényesen megállta a helyét.

*65 kg-ban Kádas Adrienn úgy szerzett aranyérmet a cseh Blanka Sindlerova ellen, amiről sokáig fognak beszélni a sportot szeretők, hiszen ez a fiatal lány olyat hajtott végre, ami még ebben a szakmában sem túl gyakori. *

*Gyakorlatilag, a teljes ismeretlenségből zúzta szét a felnőtt mezőnyt, simán és könnyedén magamögé utasítva mindenkit, és lett 17 évesen felnőtt világbajnok!!kiss *

*Begyűjtötte ezzel az első világbajnoki aranyérmet Dublinban, s reméljük, a szombati döntőkön még számos aranyérem születik majd.*
​
*Női ökölvívó ob - Kovács Mária 11. aranyérme*





*


A 11. bajnoki aranyérmét szerezte meg vasárnap Kovács Mária a Hodmezővásárhelyen rendezett női ökölvívó országos bajnokságon.
*​*
*
*A világ- és Európa-bajnok sportoló* az olimpia műsorán is szereplő 75 kg-ban győzött, miután a fináléban egyértelmű győzelmet aratott az idei Eb-n 81 kg-ban bronzérmes Nagy Tímea ellen.
"A tizenegy aranyérmem közül a tavalyit és az ideit szereztem meg a legnehezebben, tavaly Ducza Anita, idén Nagy Tímea kemény ellenfél volt" - nyilatkozta a magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint Kovács Mária, aki bízik abban, hogy a májusi kínai világbajnokságon kivívja az olimpiai kvalifikációt. "Elsősorban támadószellemben kell javulnom, arra kell törekednem, hogy megsemmisítsem az ellenfelet, talán ez az úgynevezett gyilkos ösztön az, ami még hiányzik belőlem." 

*A döntők eredményei:
48 kg:
Böde Anita (Edőcs István B. K.)-Váry Lili (Vecsés) 5-0
51 kg:
Ancsin Katalin (KSI)-Beri Krisztina (DVSC) 4-1
54 kg:
Némedi Varga Csilla (Soproni Gyevát)-Vennes Dzsenifer (Vecsés) 5-0
57 kg:
Rácz Leila (MTK)-Csáki Éva (Hódmezővásárhely) 3-2
60 kg:
Szabó Beáta (University Boksz Club)-András Nikoletta (Tatabánya) 5-0
64 kg:
Papp Nikolett (MTK)-Dobos Zsuzsanna (Soproni Gyevát) 5-0
69 kg:
Nagy Bianka (Szeged)-Oláh Eszter (Egri Sportiskola) 5-0
75 kg:
Kovács Mária (PVSK)-Nagy Tímea (DVSC) 5-0
81 kg:
Monostori Klaudia (Szolnoki Damjanich)-Angeli Cserne (Szeged) 5-0
+81 kg:
Angyal Afrodité (Hódmezővásárhely)-Ipacs Patrícia (Egri Sportiskola) döntő fölény az 1. menetben
*​*
*


*Ungvári győzött a tamperei bokszversenyen*





*


A 49 kg-os Ungvári István vasárnap megnyerte a Tamperében rendezett nemzetközi ökölvívótornát.
*​*
*

A magyar csapat tájékoztatása szerint 2008-ban Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes hajdúsámsoni bokszoló a fináléban az észt Kirill Serikovot győzte le 20-9-es pontozással.
A torna másik magyar döntőse a 91 kg-ban szereplő Deél Szabolcs volt, aki a harmadik menetben feladással kapott ki az angol Warren Baistertől.​
*A két finalistán kívül Kalucza Norbert (56 kg) és Nagy Péter (81 kg) is dobogóra állhatott, miután az elődöntőig meneteltek, s ezzel bronzérmet szereztek.
*​*
*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 November 29)

*Kábítószer-túladagolás miatt életveszélyben a bokszvilágbajnok* 


*Túladagolta magát kábítószerrel és kritikus állapotban szállították kórházba Shannan Taylor profi bokszvilágbajnokot hétfő reggel Sydneyben.*

A 39 esztendős, középsúlyú ausztrál ökölvívó a beszámolók szerint évtizede küzd drogproblémákkal, és profi pályafutása alatt már több ízben részt vett - a jelek szerint azonban eredménytelenül - leszoktató programokban. A ringben azonban legutóbb sikerrel lépett fel: októberben a thaiföldi Sintung Kietbusaba legyőzésével a WBF (Boksz Világalapítvány) világbajnoka lett, de ugyanennél a szervezetnél birtokolta már a vb-övet 2004-ben (akkor nagyközépsúlyban) és 2007-ben is.

*Az agresszív támadó stílusáról ismert Taylor 1992-ben kezdte karrierjét a hivatásosok között, s eddigi 65 mérkőzése közül - három döntetlen és tíz vereség mellett - 52-t megnyert, közte 37-et kiütéssel.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 8)

*Ökölvívó ob - Több mint százan a 88. boksz ob-n*
2011. 12. 08. 07.30

 <RIGHT> 






*Megkezdődtek szerdán a 88. férfi amatőr ökölvívó országos bajnokság küzdelmei Szombathelyen, ahol 42 klub 108 versenyzője lép szorítóba.*

A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint ez az utóbbi öt év "legnépesebb" ob-ja, mely szombatig tart a Haladás Rohonci úti csarnokában.
Nincs ugyanakkor a 108 induló között a válogatott erősségének számító Varga Miklós és Szellő Imre. A 60 kg-osok között idén világbajnoki negyeddöntős, s ezzel olimpiai kvótát szerzett Varga jelenleg a félprofi WSB-sorozatban érdekelt milánói klubjával készül jövő heti, moszkvai fellépésére, míg a szintén az olasz csapat kötelékébe tartozó, idei Európa-bajnoki bronzérmes Szellő Imre kézsérülése miatt nem vehet részt a versenyen.
A szerdai program mindjárt meglepetéssel indult, miután papírsúlyban (49 kg) a 2009-es magyar bajnok Kanalas Róbert segédpontokkal kikapott Nádori Tibortól, igaz, a csarnokban többen, így Csötönyi Sándor, a szövetség elnöke is másképp látta a mérkőzésen történteket, mint ahogy a pontozók, s véleményének hangot is adott.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 10)

*Cselgáncs Vk, Tokió - Csernoviczki ötödik*
​*Csernoviczki Éva az ötödik helyen végzett a 48 kg-os súlycsoportban a cselgáncsosok olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupáján, a tokiói Grand Slam-viadalon.

A magyar versenyző a holland Birgit Ente legyőzése után a negyeddöntőben kikapott a később harmadik helyen záró belga Charline Van Snicktől.

A japán fővárosban zajló Vk-n még két magyar, Nagysolymosi Sándor és Krizsán Szabolcs vesz részt, egyaránt a férfi 81 kg-os között.​​*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 12)

*London 2012 - Nagy Péter nyert a súlyemelők olimpiai tesztversenyén*








*Nagy Péter nyert a brit fővárosban, a londoni olimpia hivatalos súlyemelő tesztversenyének számító vasárnapi viadalon az ólomsúlyúak mezőnyében.*

A szegediek idei Universiade-győztese 396 kilogrammos összetett eredménnyel végzett az élen, megelőzve többek között a kategória legjobbjainak sorába tartozó lengyel Bartlomiej Bonkot és német Almir Velagicet is. 
A novemberi, franciaországi világbajnokságon nyolcadik magyar emelő - amint arról Bökfi János, a válogatott szövetségi kapitánya a helyszínről az MTI-nek beszámolt - öt jó gyakorlattal rukkolt ki, szakításban 178, lökésben pedig 218 kilót teljesítve.
A plusz 105 kilósok tíz versenyzőt felvonultató küzdelmében indult egy másik magyar, a hat jó fogást bemutató Gyurkovics Ferenc is, aki 173 és 202 kg-os fogásnemi eredménnyel, összetettben 375 kilóval az ötödik lett. 

*A jövő nyári londoni ötkarikás súlyemelő-vetélkedőnek otthont adó ExCel csarnokban rendezett, afféle előolimpiának tekintett eseményen rajthoz állt egy magyar női emelő is:* *Magát Krisztina a plusz 75 kilogrammosok között, a B csoportban a negyedik lett 215 kg-os összproduktummal úgy, hogy csak az utolsó lökését rontotta el 121 kilón, előtte azonban öt jó gyakorlattal 97, illetve 118 kilogrammot teljesített.*


​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 13)

*Aranyérem megszerzésében is bizakodik a cselgáncsozók elnöke!*
2011. 12. 13. 07.05 

 <RIGHT> 






*Az elmúlt évtizedekben egyre inkább belelendültek a magyar cselgáncsozók. Kovács Antal barcelonai aranya mellett olimpiai ezüst- és bronzérmek, világ- és Európa-bajnoki érmek jelzik: jól áll a sportág. Ezt az összképet a pekingi, gyengébb szereplés sem tudja elhomályosítani, hiszen az utóbbi három évben ismét komoly eredményeket értek el legjobbjaink. *

A jelenlegi helyzet, az olimpiai esélyek taglalása előtt a szövetség elnökének, dr. Tóth Lászlónak (képünkön) az egyéni pályafutásáról is szót ejtettünk. 
„Gyerekkoromban úszással, kézilabdával és kajakozással is próbálkoztam Győrben, mielőtt végleg elköteleztem magamat a cselgáncs mellett” - emlékezett dr. Tóth László. „A győri Bercsényi Miklós Gimnáziumban - ahol a Borkai Zsolt, MOB elnökünk feletti évfolyamban tanultam - rengeteget kaptam Tóth Béla testnevelő tanáromtól, akinek tanácsára sokat futottam. Meggyőződésem, hogy elsősorban ennek a felkészítésnek köszönhetően a lábam soha nem volt sérült. Maga a sportág pedig azért tetszett, mert a test test elleni küzdelem során igen jó mozgáskultúrára lehetett szert tenni. Ráadásul szemtől szemben versenyezve, le lehetett győzni az ellenfelet.”

*- Pályafutása során a 86 kilós súlycsoportban kétszer volt felnőtt bajnok. A Japánban, Kobe városában megrendezett Universiadén pedig az abszolút kategóriában az előkelő 5. helyen végzett, majd 1988-ban visszavonult. Hogyan alakult ezt követően a sportággal a kapcsolata?*
„Előbb sporttársaim beválasztottak az U. Dózsa elnökségébe. A kilencvenes évek elején a Budapesti Judo Szövetség alelnöke lettem, 1998-ban pedig az országos szövetség elnöki megbízatását is megkaptam. Nagy megtiszteltetésnek érzem, hogy az európai szövetség 2001-ben pénztárosává választott meg, s ezt a tisztséget a mai napig is én látom el.”

*- Jogász, három nyelven beszél, s üzleti tevékenysége mellett sok időt áldoz sportágára. Miként látja a judo jelenlegi helyzetét? *
„Szerencsére az utóbbi években jó irányba fejlődik a sportág. A szabályok ugyanis a korábbi dzsungelharccal szemben a technikás judót helyezik előtérbe, miközben a lábfelszedéseket kiiktatták. Persze a változtatások nem mindenkinek jöttek jól. Európa-bajnokunk, Hadfi Dániel például éppen ezért kénytelen visszavonulni, mert neki a korábbi keretek sokkal jobban engedték az ő stílusát kibontakozni.”

*- 2007-ben hatalmas sikernek számított, hogy a Rio de Janeiroban volt világbajnokságról négy versenyzőnk is bronzéremmel térhetett haza. Pekingben viszont csak négy hetedik hely jutott - miért?*
„Az alapvető hiba a pszichés felkészülés elrontásában keresendő. Legjobbjaink ugyanis nem felejtették el, amit korábban tudtak. Az egyszeri kisiklást bizonyítják a Pekinget követő világversenyek eredményei is, amelyek közül a 2010-es, bécsi Európa-bajnokság emelkedik ki a hét magyar éremmel, ami egyben a Nemzetek pontversenyének első helyét is eredményezte számunkra.”

*- Elképzelhetőnek tart egy ilyen, kiugróan eredményes szereplést a londoni olimpián is?*
„Természetesen egy-egy ilyen, sikersorozatot követően is meg kell maradnunk a realitások talaján. Csernoviczki Éva, Karakas Hedvig, Mészáros Anett és Joó Abigél, illetve Ungvári Miklós, Csoknyai László és Bor Barna egyaránt esélyes lehet az érmes helyezésre. Jómagam több dobogós helyezésben reménykedem, s ezen belül egy aranyérem megszerzésében is bizakodom.” 

*- A magyar cselgáncsozás nagy elismerését jelenti a napokban meghozott döntés, amelynek értelmében 2013-ban Európa-bajnokságot rendezhetünk.*
*„Óriási siker ez számunkra, hiszen az 1981-ben, Debrecenben, csak a férfiak számára megrendezett kontinensbajnoksággal szemben ez alkalommal a férfiak és a nők után a csapatok vetélkedését is mi bonyolíthatjuk el. Ráadásul úgy kaptuk meg a rendezés jogát, hogy fő riválisunk, London visszalépett a javunkra.”*​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 20)

*Balzsay: Bacskai ott lehet Londonban*








*Balzsay Károly szerint az angyalföldi ökölvívók kitettek magukért a múlt heti országos bajnokságon, Bacskai Balázs pedig jó eséllyel pályázik az olimpiai kvótára. *

A Vasas-Süllős Ökölvívó Szakosztály igazgatójaként tevékenykedő sportember, aki a Boksz Világszövetség (WBA) nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoka, különösen a csapatversenyben elért első helyre büszke. „A szombathelyi ob volt az első olyan nagy megmérettetés, amelyen egy egész szakosztályért szorítottam. Embert próbáló volt, a bajnokság végére rekedtre kiabáltam magam” – kezdte Balzsay.
„Öt döntősünk volt, három aranyat és két ezüstöt szereztünk, valamint miénk lett a csapatelsőség is. A Vasas ezzel bebizonyította, hogy egy dinamikus, lüktető egyesület, és továbbra is az élvonalban van a helye. Ez persze akkor válik teljessé, ha Bacskai Balázs áprilisban olimpiai indulási jogot szerez, amire minden esélye megvan” – hangsúlyozta a világbajnok. 
Az olimpiai kvalifikációs versenyt Isztambulban rendezik meg tavasszal, ahol a döntősök kapnak kvótát.​

*A Vasas-Süllős Ökölvívó Szakosztály színeiben ők szereztek érmet a szombathelyi országos bajnokságon: 
*​*
**Arany:
**69 kg – Bacskai Balázs
91 kg – Darmos József
+91 kg – Kurtucz Csaba
*​*
*
*Ezüst:
52 kg – Berna Dávid
60 kg – Fodor Milán *​


----------



## TmintTibi (2011 December 22)

TH6777 írta:


> *Arreola már most visszavágna Klicskónak*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ez egy jó cikk!! Azért megnézném a végkifejletet!


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 29)

*"Hóhér" ismét nemzetközi övért bokszol*
2011. 12. 29. 03.48

 <RIGHT> 






*A korábban három súlycsoportban is komoly nemzetközi sikereket elért Nagy „Hóhér” József ismét nemzetközi bajnoki címért lép ringbe. *


A Profibox Promotion ökölvívója december elején – Bozai Gyula legyőzésével – interim Magyar-bajnoki övet szerzett a Ramada Pláza Hotelben, majd nem sokkal később Ukrajnából kapott ajánlatot a menedzsment, hogy a feltörekvő grúz Iago Kiladze (17-0) ellen lépjen kötelek közé, éspedig a WBA interkontinentális övéért. 

*A küzdelem 2012. január 10-én, Donyeckben lesz. *

*A mérkőzésen a korábban Czékus Zoltánt egy menet alatt kiütő Kiladze címvédőként bokszol.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2011 December 30)

*Doppingoláson érték az olimpiai bajnok török súlyemelőt* 

*Pozitív doppingtesztet produkált Nurcan Taylan, a törökök olimpiai bajnok súlyemelője.*

A 28 éves versenyző szervezetében egy október 26-án elvégzett szűrés mutatott ki tiltott anyagot, melyről nem adott bővebb felvilágosítást az ország szövetsége. A B próba megerősítette az első vizsgálat eredményét.

A 2004-es athéni játékokon győztes, majd a tavaly vb-n 48 kg-ban világcsúccsal aranyérmes *Taylan négyéves eltiltásra számíthat, ebben az esetben nem indulhat jövőre a londoni olimpián.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 2)

*BÚÉK!*

*"Tomi Kid" január végén visszatér*
2012. 01. 02. 02.31

 <RIGHT> 






*Közel egy esztendőnyi csöndet tör meg január 27-én a legismertebb felvidéki profi ökölvívó, „Tomi Kid” Kovács Tamás, hiszen a nyugat szlovákiai Trnava városában ismét kesztyűt húz. *

*A WBO-nál félnehézsúlyú Európa-bajnoki övvel is rendelkező veretlen klasszis a rutinos német Steve Kroekel (16-17-2) ellen vív egy nyolc menetre tervezett mérkőzést.*



*BoxingONE elődöntők Révkomáromban és Győrben*
2012. 01. 02. 05.21

 <RIGHT> 






*Januárban befejeződik a BoxingONE Championship 2011-es szezonja, éspedig az elődöntőkkel és a fináléval. A B1 hivatalos tájékoztatása szerint január 13-án, a révkomáromi sportcsarnok ad otthont az első elődöntőnek, ahol a helyi „Komárno Sharks” a „Debrecen Thunders” csapatát látja vendégül.*


*A győztes ellenfele a január 20-án, Győrben megrendezésre kerülő „Patent Gladiators” – „Timisoara Lions” összecsapás nyertese lesz az egy héttel később esedékes döntőben.* 

Az elődöntőket és a döntőt a DigiSport csatorna számos országban, így Magyarországon is élőben közvetíti.


​


----------



## Misi1973 (2012 Január 2)

Szia! Én futok, és közben hasizomgyakorlatokat és fekvőtámaszt csinálok, régebben karatéztam, de egy véletlen folytán eltörtem a kezem és abba kellett hagynom. Sajnáltam nagyon, de lehet , hogy újra össze kéne szednem magam és beiratkozni valamilyen küzdősoortágra, csak nem tudom, hogy milyenre.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 6)

*Nagy "Hóhér" József egyre biztatóbb formában*
2012. 01. 06. 02.14

 <RIGHT> 






*A korábban közép-, nagyközép- és cirkálósúlyban is rangos nemzetközi címeket begyűjtött interim Magyar-bajnok Nagy „Hóhér” József gőzerővel készül a jövő keddi, Ukrajnai fellépésére.*


Az ökölvívó Donyeckben a veretlen grúz Iago Kiladze-t (17-0) igyekszik majd megszabadítani a WBA interkontinentális címétől. A Profibox Promotion bunyósa igyekezett maximálisan kihasználni a rendelkezésére álló felkészülési időt, amely ezen a héten egy budapesti edzőtáborozással zárul. 

Petrányi Zoltán menedzser ugyanis az óbudai Gilda Max Fitness boxtermébe szervezte a sparringokat. A hét közepéig a nehézsúlyú Farkas Gáborral 6 illetve 8 menetet kesztyűzött „Hóhér”, míg csütörtökön már az olimpiai bronzérmes Béres Zoltán segítette a hajdúsági ökölvívó felkészülését. 

*„Kiladze nem egy kellemetlen stílusú ellenfél, aki ellen lehet keresnivalója Józsinak” – mondta ottlétünkkor Petrányi Zoltán. „Nem azt mondom, hogy győzni is fogunk, de győzni utazunk Ukrajnába.” 
* 
*Az ökölvívó formája egyébként egyre biztatóbb, a szerdai sparring második felében már javult a pontossága, s a kombinációk is egyre inkább ültek.*​​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 8)

*Mayweather egyelőre nem vonult börtönbe*


*Bírói engedéllyel júniusra halaszthatta 90 napos börtönbüntetése letöltésének megkezdését a profi boksz kiemelkedő figurájának számító Floyd Mayweather Jr., akit decemberben ítéltek el családon belüli erőszak miatt.*

A 34 éves amerikai ökölvívónak azért kell bűnhődnie, mert 2010 szeptemberében alaposan helybenhagyta ex-barátnőjét, akit ráadásul két gyermekük szeme láttára vert meg.

*A jelenleg váltósúlyban világbajnok, s eddigi 42 profi meccsét kivétel nélkül megnyerő Mayweathernek eredetileg pénteken kellett volna megkezdenie a kiszabott büntetés, de egy szerződéssel lekötött összecsapásra hivatkozva halasztást kért, s azt meg is kapta egy Las Vegas-i bírótól.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 10)

*Szili István: ukrajnai edzőtábor után szlovákiai meccs*
2012. 01. 10. 03.12

 <RIGHT> 






*A Svájcban profiskodó középsúlyú Szili István (13 győzelem – 0 vereség) gőzerővel készül az idei első összecsapására, éspedig Ukrajnában, ahol két hetet tölt edzőtáborozással. *


*„Kharkivban vagyok, ahol nagyon jó amatőr és profi ellenfelekkel tudom végezni a kesztyűzéseket” *– nyilatkozta a monokli.com –nak a veretlen kiválóság, aki január 27-én lép legközelebb kötelek közé. „Tomi Kid gáláján bokszolok nyolc menetet” – folytatta. *„Jó formában vagyok, november közepe óta folyamatosan készülök.” *


*Január 27-én, Trnavában lesz az a profibox gála, melyen hosszú kihagyást követően ismét kesztyűt húz a legeredményesebb felvidéki hivatásos ökölvívó, „Tomi Kid” Kovács Tamás.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 10)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Négy magyar a Mesterek Tornáján*
2012. 01. 10. 16.43

 <RIGHT> 






*Négy magyar cselgáncsozó vesz részt hétvégén az Almatiban sorra kerülő Mesterek Tornáján, amely az olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozat egyik legfontosabb állomása.*


A 200 ezer dollár összdíjazású kazahsztáni viadalon minden súlycsoportban a világranglista legjobb tizenhat versenyzője léphet tatamira kiemelt kvalifikációs pontokért: egyetlen megnyert meccs szinte egy Világkupa-győzelemmel ér fel, az arany pedig többet ér egy világbajnoki ezüstnél.

*A szupertornán a szövetség hétfői tájékoztatása szerint a vb-ezüstérmes, világranglista-ötödik Bor Barna (+100 kg, Paksi Atomerőmű SE), az ugyancsak ranglistaötödik, vb-bronzérmes Csernoviczki Éva (48, Ippon Judo Tatabánya), a rangsorban tizenegyedik, vb-bronzérmes Karakas Hedvig (57, UTE), illetve az Európa-bajnok, a világranglistán ötödik helyezett Joó Abigél (78, KSI SE) indul majd.

*A mezőnyben alanyi jogon hat magyar dzsúdós lehetne ott, de a világranglistán hatodik, kétszeres vb-ezüstérmes, Európa-bajnok Mészáros Anett (70 kg, Honvéd-Kipex) és a háromszoros Európa-bajnok, vb-bronzérmes, a világranglista tizenötödik helyén álló Ungvári Miklós (66, Tatabánya) sérülés miatt nem vállalta a részvételt.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 15)

*Nagy Péter vb-érmest vert, de a "Cápák" a finalisták *
2012. 01. 15. 03.04 <RIGHT> 








*Telt ház előtt került megrendezésre a BoxingONE Championship – közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság – első elődöntője, melyet péntek este Révkomáromban rendeztek, és a helyi „Komárno Sharks” a „Debrecen Thunders” gárdáját látta vendégül.*


Remekül megszervezte az elődöntőt a révkomáromi csapat, hiszen bár előzetesen is telt házat jósolt Győrfi Roderik csapatfőnök, de a kezdés előtt húsz perccel „pánikszerű” pótszékezésbe kellett kezdeniük, miután meglátták a pénztárak előtt kígyózó hosszú sorokat. Így a hét közepén jósolt 1000-1100 néző helyett, miután kiürítették az összes raktárt, 1300-1400 főre duzzadt közönség előtt vonulhattak ringbe a csapatok. 


Alaposan átalakult, sőt tovább erősödött a „Cápák” kerete, mivel révkomáromiak által foglalkoztatott magyar válogatott ökölvívók – az olimpiai felkészülés jegyében – Tunéziában edzőtáboroznak, így a pótlásukat meg kellett oldaniuk. Ez a pótlás egyben erősítés lett, miután négy litván válogatott klasszis érkezett a felvidéki csapathoz, akik között világbajnoki érmes és ifi olimpiai bajnok is volt, ráadásul tavaly mindannyian megnyerték hazájuk bajnokságát, de érkezett válogatott versenyző Csehországból is. Az utolsó „mohikán” Klasz Árpád volt, akinek a szerepléséhez a kezdetek óta ragaszkodik Győrfi György vezetőedző, és aki ez alkalommal meg is kapta az úgynevezett „dzsóker jelet”, vagyis az ő mérkőzése nem két, hanem három pontot ért.


A debreceniek is változtattak, miután a 69 kg-ban versenyző Bacskai Balázs szintén elutazott Tunéziába, de Deél István csapata házon belül oldotta meg a pótlását, méghozzá úgy, hogy kicsit megkeverték a csapatukat. A terv az volt, hogy Görbics Gábort küldik fel, hogy Klasz Árpáddal meccseljen, míg 64 kg-ban az ifi magyar bajnok Herczeg József kapott lehetőséget;75 kg-ban Tóth József helyett ez alkalommal a 17 éves Kontra Csabában bízott a szakvezetés. 


56 kg-ban Kalucza Norbert és Lakatos Krisztián csapott össze. Kalucza ugyan lassan kezdett, de úgy tűnt, hogy az első két menetben baranyai ellenfele nem tudott előnyt kiharcolni. A hajdúságiak 2008-as olimpikonja a harmadik menetben nagyon megverte ellenfelét, klassziskülönbség volt a két ökölvívó között, így még a hazai csapatvezetők is meglepődtek, amikor döntetlent hirdettek az ítészek. (1:1) Ezen a meccsen a Debreceniek fontos pontokat vesztettek, hiszen Kalucza „dzsókerként” volt nevezve a csapatbajnokira. 


60 kg-ban Török János hozta a jól ismert remek védekezését, de borzasztóan keveset vállalt, ritkán válaszolt a cseh Velky Patrik támadásaira. A nagy számok törvénye alapján Velky ütései néha célt értek könyök alatt, vagy a két kesztyű között, így – bár a harmadik körben egyszer intették a cseh ökölvívót – megérdemeltnek mondható győzelmet aratott. (3:1) 64 kg-ban Herczeg József csak egy percig tudott partiban lenni a litvánok zömök, ifi olimpiai bajnok klasszisával, Petrauskas Evaldas-szal. A révkomáromiak „vendégbunyósa” egy hatalmas jobbcsapottal tett pontot az összecsapás végére. Számoltak a padlózó Herczegre, ami után Deél István mester feladta a kilátástalan küzdelmet. (5:1) 


75 kg-ban Kontra Csaba és az eredetileg egy súllyal lejjebb versenyzőKavaliauskas Egidius csapott össze. Lassan csordogált a mérkőzés, a litván egy-két alkalommal megrázta magát, ami elég volt a biztos győzelméhez. (7:1)


81 kg-ban fantasztikus győzelmet aratott a debreceni alakulat, hiszen a friss felnőtt Magyar-bajnok Nagy Péter remek ökölvívást bemutatva legyőzte a litvánok vb-bronzérmes (2007) és olimpiai résztvevő klasszisát (2008),Semiontas Daugirdast. (7:3) Péter a harmadik menetben „számoltatott” is a révkomáromiak bunyósára. 


91 kg-ban Deél Szabolcs nem bokszolt jó formában, az ünnepek alatt a súlya is egy kicsit elszaladt, így nem tudott mit kezdeni Subacius Vitalius-szal. Pedig egy jó formában, tökéletes kondícióval rendelkező Deél komoly meglepetést is okozhatott volna a világversenyeken edződött litván ellen. (9:3) 


A gálát élőben közvetítő DigiSport kérésére került utoljára a 69 kilós mérkőzés, amely során Klasz Árpád (Komárno) és Görbics Gábor (Debrecen) csapott össze. Igazi presztízsharc volt a ringben, de Klasz nagyobb technikai tudását, és remek lábmunkáját kihasználva dominált, és magabiztosan nyerte az este legjobb párharcát. (12:3) 


*Eredmények, Debrecen - Komárno *

*56 kg: Kalucza Norbert* – Lakatos Krisztián 1:1 *
*60 kg: Török János – Vekly Patrik 0:2 *
*64 kg: Herczeg József – Petrauskas Evaldas 0:2 *
*69 kg: Görbics Gábor – Klasz Árpád* 0:3 *
*75 kg: Kontra Csaba – Kavaliauskas Egidius 0:2 *
*81 kg: Nagy Péter – Semiontas Daugirdas 2:0 *
*91 kg: Deél Szabolcs – Subacius Vitalius 0:2 *


(A mérkőzéseken három szerb, és egy-egy szlovák, illetve magyar bíró működött közre.) 


A „Komárno Sharks” 12:3 arányban megérdemelten jutott be a január 27-i fináléba, de az ellenfelük kiléte csak a jövő pénteki „Patent Gladiátors” – „Timisoara Lions” mérkőzésen, Győrben dől el. Mindenesetre Győrfi Roderik a pénteki mérkőzést követően azonnal beadta a komáromiak pályázatát a nagydöntő rendezésére, ami az elődöntőt elnézve remek opció a BoxingONE liga irányítóinak is.

*Hivatalosan annyit tudni, hogy mivel a temesváriak is jelezték szándékukat a rendezésre, így a január 20-i második elődöntőt követően derülhet ki, hogy hol lesz a finálé – miközben a győriek egy esetleges továbbjutásuk esetén is készek vendéként küzdeni a „Cápákkal”. *
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 24)

*Pacquiao "fele-fele" meccset akar Mayweatherrel *
2012. 01. 24. 05.02 

 <RIGHT> 







*Évek óta hiába várjuk, hogy összejöjjön a Manny Pacquiao – Floyd Mayweather összecsapás, miután az ökölvívók képviselői képtelenek megegyezni a részletekről. Most arról van szó, hogy június 9-én esetleg végre megküzdjön egymással a két, jelenleg váltósúlyú világsztár. *


Ehhez viszont most az kéne, hogy az amerikai elfogadja Pacquiao anyagi követelését, miszerint a bevételeket 50-50 százalékban osszák meg egymás között. 


A filippínó elmondása szerint javaslata korrekt, hiszen a legutóbbi mérkőzésén ő* 1,4 millió* PPV előfizetést „adott el”, míg leendő riválisa *1,25 milliót*. 

*Amennyiben Mayweather nem fogadja el Pacquiao érvelését, és többet akar, akkor a filippínó a fenti időpontban mással küzd meg. *

*Mayweather nem sokkal később jelezte is, hogy neki nem felel meg az ajánlat.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 25)

*Pénteken új bajnoka lesz a BoxingONE-ligának *
2012. 01. 25. 02.00

 <RIGHT> 






*Pénteken, a révkomáromi sportcsarnokban kerül megrendezésre a BoxingONE Championship 2011-es kiírásának döntője, melynek során a helyi „Komárno Sharks” a győri „Patent Gladiators” csapatát látja vendégül. A közép-európai amatőr ökölvívó csapatbajnokság döntőjét a DigiSport 20 órától élőben sugározza.*


A két gárda egyazon csoportban küzdött az alapszakasz során, s bizony a győrieknek van miért revánsot venni a felvidéki csapaton. Először 2011. július 9-én, a Rába-parti városban találkoztak, s a magyar válogatott klasszisok sorát foglalkoztató „Cápák” 14:2 arányban diadalmaskodtak. A visszavágó valamivel szorosabb volt (11:5), ám az a mérkőzés lényegében már tét nélkül került megrendezésre, hiszen tavaly december 17-én mindkét alakulat úgy lépett szorítóba, hogy biztos volt a továbbjutásuk.

Az elődöntők során a szinte teljesen új csapattal kiálló révkomáromiak 12:3 arányban lelépték a „Debreceni Villámokat” (Debrecen Thunders), míg múlt pénteken a győriek 11:5-re legyőzték a „Temesvári Oroszlánokat” (Timisoara Lions). Utóbbi párharc – a simának tűnő végeredmény ellenére – az utolsó pillanatig nyitott volt, hiszen ha a temesváriak az utolsó meccsen (64 kg) nyertek volna, úgy a csapatok 8:8-ra végeznek, s a jobb alapszakaszbeli helyezésüknek köszönhetően a románok készülhetnének a fináléra.


A döntő egyértelmű esélyese a felvidéki csapat, még akkor is, ha óriási hiba lenne a győriek lebecsülése. Tény viszont, hogy a „Cápák” pénteken már számíthatnak az elmúlt két hetet Tunéziában töltő magyar válogatott kiválóságokra, akik ellen a Kárpát-medencében aligha lehet felvenni a versenyt. Ám ez az esélylatolgatás azonnal borulhat, amennyiben Nagy Zoltán a döntőre nem egy, hanem legalább három „bundesligás” klasszist állít csatasorba. (A két csapatvezetővel, Győrfi Roderikkel és Nagy Zoltánnal szerdán beszélgetünk.) 


*A pénteki BoxingONE Championship nagydöntőt a DigiSport csatorna, Magyarországon és Szlovákiában is, 20 órától élőben közvetíti a komárnói városi sportcsarnokból.* 

*A magyar közvetítés Meronka Péter és Szalma Zoltán szakértő tolmácsolásában kerül képernyőre.* ​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 29)

*Nem lesz magyar tekvondós az olimpián *
2012. 01. 29. 00.09​ 
<RIGHT>


 

*Nem lesz magyar tekvondós a londoni olimpián, miután a sportág utolsó kvalifikációs versenyén nem sikerült kvótát szerezni.*​ 

A Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) tájékoztatása szerint Kazanyban szombaton Tóth Balázs (+80 kg) és Kotsis Edina (57 kg) lépett a küzdőtérre. Mindkét magyar a második fordulóig jutott, és ott fejezte be a viadalt. Súlycsoportonként az első három versenyző szerzett indulási jogot a londoni játékokra.​ 
*Pénteken Dúcz Barbarának (48 kg) és Székely Norbertnek (58 kg) sem sikerült a kvótaszerzés.*



*Cselgáncs Vk - Karakas hetedik Szófiában* 


*Az 57 kg-os Karakas Hedvig hetedikként zárt szombaton az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat szófiai állomásán.*

A nemzetközi szövetség honlapja szerint az UTE versenyzője örmény és amerikai ellenfelét is legyőzte, majd azonban megállította őt a német Viola Wa:chter. A vigaszágon nem sikerült a javítás, a vb-bronzérmes Karakas kikapott az orosz Irina Zablugyinától, és így hetedik lett.
A bolgár fővárosban szerepelt többi magyar, Maros Barbara (52 kg) és Baczkó Bernadett (63) egyaránt helyezetlenül zárt.
Ennyi babér sem termett egyelőre a Tbilisziben küzdő férfiaknak: az első napon Gorjanácz Zsolt (66) és Zámbori Bence (66) is egy-egy vereséggel búcsúzott.

*Vasárnap a grúz fővárosban Csoknyai László (81), Krizsán Szabolcs (81) és Farkas Bálint (100) lép tatamira, Szófiában már nem lesz magyar érdekelt.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Január 30)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Farkas ötödik Tbilisziben*








*A 100 kg-os Farkas Bálint ötödikként zárt vasárnap az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat tbiliszi állomásán.*


A nemzetközi szövetség honlapja szerint a magyar dzsúdós izraeli és brit ellenfelét is legyőzte, majd megállította őt az ukrán Artem Blosenko. A vigaszágon előbb megverte az örmény Hakob Arakeljant, majd a bronzmérkőzésen alulmaradt a grúz Irakli Koblianodzével szemben, így ötödik lett.

A grúz fővárosban vasárnap szerepelt többi magyar, Csoknyai László (81) és Krizsán Szabolcs (81) egyaránt helyezetlenül zárt.

*Szombaton ugyanott Gorjanácz Zsolt (66) és Zámbori Bence (66) is egy-egy vereséggel búcsúzott, míg a szófiai női versenyen az 57 kg-os Karakas Hedvig hetedikként zárt, Maros Barbara (52 kg) és Baczkó Bernadett (63) pedig helyezetlen lett.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 3)

*Rácz Félix ellenfelet keres Kelemennek *
2012. 02. 03. 03.51

 <RIGHT> 






*A Felix Promotion feltörekvő nagyközépsúlyú reménysége, Kelemen Balázs az idei esztendőben „robbanthat”, hiszen a 2011-ben sikerrel megvívott öt mérkőzésével eljutott oda, hogy menedzsere, Rácz Félix már bátran gondolkodhat „nagyobb feladatokban” is. A Felix Promotion névadó tulajdonosa éppen ezért ellenfelet keres védencének.*

A 33 éves egykori magyar válogatott ökölvívó profi karrierje során már 12 győzelmet „ütött össze”, vagyis már bátran gondolkodhat egy nagy szövetségnél megvívandó interkontinentális címmérkőzésben is. Ám menedzsere szem előtt tartja a magyar ökölvívás érdekeit, így szívesen megmérettetné Kelement egy Magyar-bajnoki címmeccsen. Feltéve, ha egy megfelelő kihívó vállalja a megmérettetést.

„Mivel Kelemen Balázsnak szeretném megszervezni március elején a Magyar-bajnoki címmérkőzést, még a nyári interkontinentális vagy „Europe” mérkőzés előtt, és nem találok számára ellenfelet, a következőre gondoltam” – kezdte Rácz Félix, aki ajánlatot tett a súlycsoportban bokszolni tudó magyar profiknak:

„Magyar bokszberkekben mindenki hangzatos mondatokkal, már-már a menetet megtippelve mondja meg, hogyan verné meg Balázst, viszont valamiért mégsem állnak ki ellene...” – folytatta. „Ezért arra gondoltam, hogy megpróbálom megtörni a jeget, kicsit motiválni a „szájzsákolókat” ebben a nehéz gazdasági helyzetben. Szóval, ha van olyan magyar ökölvívó, aki megoldandó feladatként tekint Balázsra, annak a következő ajánlatot tenném:

Ha valaki legyőzi Balázst, és megnyeri a Magyar-bajnoki övet, a cím mellé kap tőlem kerek félmillió, azaz 500 ezer forintot. Ennyi pénzt tudomásom szerint még senki nem kapott egy magyar bajnoki címért itthon 2006 óta, amit egyébként szintén a mi irodánk fizetett ki. Ha döntetlent bokszol, amit ugyancsak értékelnék,, akkor négyszáz-ezret kap. Ha viszont kikap, nem kap semmit!”

Rácz Félix a következőkkel magyarázta, illetve egészítette ki ajánlatát.

*„Úgy gondolom ez egy fair ajánlat, ha már úgyis biztosak a győzelmükben. Ha úgy gondolják, hogy zsebben a meccs, akkor én a zsebükbe helyezem a pénzt. A kritériumok csupán azok, amik egy magyar bajnoki címmérkőzés megvívásához szükségesek: Magyar állampolgár, magyar licence, megfelelő mérkőzésszám a címhez, valamint pozitív rekord, rendben lévő orvosik.”*

Kelemen Balázs felkészülése egyébként töretlen, 
*február 11-én például nyilvános sparring-mérkőzést vív majd több ellenféllel, a győri Yakuzza-gym ringjében.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 6)

*Magyarország nyerte a csapatversenyt a tököli kempo világbajnokságon*
2012. 02. 06. 08.19

 <RIGHT> 






*Magyarország győzelmével zárult a X. Juhász Ferenc Kempo Emlékverseny és Nyílt Kempo Világbajnokság, melyet Tökölön rendeztek a hétvégén. A csapatverseny második helyét Ukrajna, a harmadikat pedig Románia szerezte meg.*


Több mint négyszázan léptek tatamira, illetve szorítók közé az idén jubileumot ünneplő, a néhai kempo mester, Juhász Ferenc emlékét őrző verseny három napja alatt, mely során két kontinensről tíz nemzet budokáit látta vendégül a tököli sportcsarnok. A hazaiakon kívül németek, portugálok, oroszok, ukránok, csehek, románok, horvátok és szlovákok képviselték Európát, a brazil csapat révén pedig egy dél-amerikai ország is részt vett a világbajnokságon.
A programban pénteken a technikai – kata, fegyveres kata, szinkron kata, önvédelem - , szombaton a light-contact és chikara curabe, míg vasárnap a full „B”, full „A”, valamint a törés versenyszámok kaptak helyet. A vb-t a helyszínen tekintette meg Bárdosi Sándor olimpiai ezüstérmes birkózó, és Nagy „Csonttörő” János világbajnok bokszoló, akik saját edzéseiken is rendre hasznosítják a kempo stílus különféle technikáit.
Felföldi Szabolcs profi MMA világ-és Európa-bajnok a full-contact kategóriában ismét bizonyította hírnevét: valamennyi meccsét megnyerve világbajnoki címet szerzett a 77-84 kg-os súlycsoportban. „_Minden tudásomra szükségem volt, mivel rendkívül jól felkészült ellenfeleket kaptam. Az utólag igen hasznosnak tűnő, szűk két hónapos felkészülésemnek köszönhetően sikerült begyűjtenem az újabb világbajnoki címemet_ – Felföldi 2007-ben és 2010-ben már nyert ebben a kategóriában –, _aminek most nagyon örülök_.”
A Magyar Kempo Szövetség által rendezett emlékverseny és vb mindhárom napján nagy érdeklődés kísérte a kemény, férfias küzdelmeket.

*A csapatverseny végeredménye:
1. Magyarország
2. Ukrajna
3. Románia
4. Horvátország
5. Németország
6. Szlovákia
7. Portugália
8. Brazília
9. Oroszország
10. Szlovénia*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 8)

*Kovács László: "Az olimpiai kvótások tornáján 2-3 éremben reménykedem" *
2012. 02. 08. 05.47 

<RIGHT> 






*A szerdán Debrecenben kezdődő 56. Bocskai István Emlékversenyen az előzetes nevezések szerint több olimpiai és világbajnoki érmes – sok esetben aranyérmes – bokszoló vesz részt, ám könnyen előfordulhat, hogy a párizsi légiközlekedési dolgozók négynapos sztrájkja miatt például a francia fővárosban veszteglő kubai, marokkói és tunéziai válogatott nem tud a mérlegelésre és a sorsolásra Debrecenbe érni.*


Csötönyi Sándor, a Magyar Ökölvívó Szakszövetség elnöke a karibiak távolmaradását katasztrófának minősítette. Ugyanakkor az elnök és Kovács László szövetségi kapitány a világ legerősebb amatőr ökölvívó versenyének tartja a Bocskait, és mindketten 2-3 magyar érmet várnak.

Nem akármilyen mezőny gyűlhet össze a szerdán kezdődő 56. Bocskai István Emlékversenyen. Eddig 22 ország 134 bokszolója adta le a nevezését, akik között olimpiai, világ-, és kontinensbajnokok sora található még úgy is, hogy a mostoha időjárás és a párizsi légiközlekedésben dolgozók négynapos sztrájkja miatt több csapat, például a kubai sem biztos, hogy a francia fővárosból képes lesz eljutni Debrecenbe.

„A Bocskai István Emlékverseny a világ legerősebb amatőr ökölvívó tornája, éppen ezért katasztrófával érne fel, ha a Párizsig már eljutó kubai válogatott nem tudna Magyarországra utazni. A karibiakon kívül Afrika két legerősebb válogatottja, a tunéziai és a marokkói is a francia fővárosban vesztegel, és a légi közlekedésben dolgozók sztrájkja még két napig tart. Igaz, a mi csapatunk is foghíjas, hiszen a londoni kvótával rendelkező Káté Gyula vállát megoperálták, míg a szintén olimpiai résztvevő Varga Miklós, illetve a londoni szereplésért küzdő Szellő Imre a félprofi WSB-bajnokságbeli elfoglaltságuk miatt nem indulhat el. Ettől függetlenül két-három érmet várok a fiúktól, akik közül Bacskai Balázs és Darmos József akár aranyat is szerezhet” – jelentette ki a Párizzsal szinte állandó telefonkapcsolatban lévő Csötönyi Sándor.

Az éremvárás tekintetében egyetért az elnökkel a szövetségi kapitány is. Kovács László úgy véli, a Bocskai az olimpia évében kiváló nyitóverseny, amelyen a világ legjobbjainak nagy része jelezte is az indulását.

„Bármelyik súlycsoportot nézzük, mindegyikben van legalább két-három klasszis ökölvívó, ugyanis a mezőnyben található olimpiai, világ-, és kontinensbajnok, illetve számtalan érmes. Sőt, talán a legkifejezőbb, ha azt mondom, a londoni kvótások tornája lesz az idei Bocskai, és az itteni jó szereplés jó alapot adhat a további munkához” – fogalmazott Kovács László.

A kapitány szerint a verseny arra is alkalmas lesz, hogy felmérjék, hol tartanak most, kiszűrjék a még meglévő hiányosságokat. Utóbbiak kijavítását szinte azonnal megkezdik a magyar válogatott tagjai, akik hétfőtől tatán edzőtáboroznak. Ahogy Kovács László mondta, orrvérzésig.

„Valóban a Bocskait követően kezdjük meg a londoni menetelésünket a tatai edzőtáborral, és ezt maximum csak versenyekkel fogjuk megszakítani az olimpiáig. A Bocskain abban bízom, hogy a magyar résztvevők valamennyi súlycsoportban helytállnak, illetve 52 kilóban Dobráditól és Kaluczától, 75 kilóban Harcsától, valamint 91 kilóban Darmostól nem elképzelhetetlen az éremszerzés, míg Bacskai Balázsnak a mezőny erősségétől függetlenül meg kell a 69 kilót nyernie. Kellemes meglepetést rajtuk kívül az 56 kilósok mezőnyében nagy és Könnyű okozhat, valamint a szupernehézsúlyban induló Kutrucz jó bunyóval odaérhet a legjobbak közé” – állította a szövetségi kapitány.

Kovács László jó hírrel is szolgált a vállműtéten átesett Káté Gyuláról. 
*A londoni indulónk körülbelül egy hónapig csak pihenhet, illetve fizikoterápiás kezelésekre járhat, és regeneráló edzéseket végezhet, ám utána bekapcsolódhat a válogatott olimpiai felkészülésébe.*
​


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 16)

Ufc fight now!!!


----------



## Zsolti08 (2012 Február 16)

Micsoda kuzdelem volt,nagyon jo meccseket lattam!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 19)

*Káté Gyula: "Két hét múlva dől el, mikor térhetek vissza" *
2012. 02. 19. 02.22 

 <RIGHT> 






*Az egyelőre pihenésre ítélt kisváltósúlyú bokszoló leendő ellenfeleit térképezte fel az 56. Bocskai István Emlékversenye.*


Noha vállműtéte miatt csak a ring sarkából figyelhette a 2012-es esztendő legnagyobb hazai rendezésű amatőr ökölvívó tornáját, a Debrecenben rendezett 56. Bocskai István Emlékversenyt a már biztos olimpiai résztvevőnk, Káté Gyula (64 kg), azért a súlycsoportjának küzdelmeit végignézte. A kétszeres vb-bronzérmes, négyszeres EB-érmes bunyós ringbe való visszatéréséről az orvosok döntenek a két hét múlva esedékes kontrollon.

Az 56. Bocskai István Emlékversenyen az olimpiai kvalifikációs trabzoni verseny egyik felkészülési állomásán válogatottunk összesen hat éremmel zárta a tornát. Ám ez a mérleg biztos, hogy jobb lehetett volna, ha a magyar amatőr ökölvívás elmúlt időszakának legeredményesebb versenyzője, Káté Gyula is szorítóba léphetett volna.

*„A jobb vállam porckorongja már annyira szétment, hogy a biztos olimpiai felkészülésem és részvételem miatt úgy döntöttünk, nem halogathatjuk a műtétet. Minden remekül sikerült, és lassan letelik a két hét teljes pihenőm, és a jövő héttől már elkezdhetem az óvatos mozgást. A gyógytorna mellett kocoghatok, és ha nem jelentkezik semmi fájdalom a vállamban, akkor a következő héten már rendes futóedzéseket is végezhetek majd” – fogalmazott a 64 kilóban már londoni kvótával rendelkező ökölvívó.*

*Két hét múlva kell kontrollra mennie, és ott fog eldőlni, mikor térhet vissza a ringbe.*

*„Ha minden jól alakul, akkor a felülvizsgálatot követően elkezdhetem az óvatos edzéseket a szorítóban is, és fokozatos terhelés mellett öt-hat hét múlva már teljes intenzitással készülhetek életem harmadik olimpiájára”* – árulta el Káté Gyula.

Mindenesetre ez az időszak és az 56. Bocskai István Emlékverseny arra pont jó volt, hogy a ring mellől vagy éppen a nézőtérről megfigyelhesse leendő olimpiai riválisait.

*„A tornát megnyerő brit Thomas Stalker rengeteget fejlődött az elmúlt időszakban, Debrecenben is szinte leiskolázta az orosz Vitalij Dunajcevet. Mindkettőjükre Londonban is figyelni kell majd, főleg Stalkerre, hisz ő hazai szorítóban bokszol majd. Ám úgy érzem, egy egészséges, jó formában lévő Káté Gyula képes mindkettőjüket legyőzni” *– jelentette ki az élete első olimpiai érmére hajtó magyar versenyző.


*Birkózás: Egy magyar világbajnok olimpiai arany előtt?*








*Kiss Balázs birkózó világbajnoknak eddig nem volt szerencséje az olimpiákkal, de reméli, Londonban sikeres lesz.*


A 29 éves birkózó már a második diplomáját is megszerezte a vendéglátóipari főiskolán, de most csak a londoni olimpiára koncentrál.


Elmondta, úgy érzi, egyre jobb formában van, megnyerte a Magyar Nagydíjat, tehát mindenképpen esélyesnek gondolja magát egy olimpiai éremre, az sem idegesíti, hogy sokan aranyat várnak tőle.

*Most kezdődnek a kvalifikációs versenyek, három ilyen torna lesz, de a 96 kilós világbajnok birkózó úgy tervezi, hogy már az elsőn megszerzi az olimpiai részvételi jogot.*



*Cselgáncs Vk - Ungvári csomag nélkül, Karakas gyors búcsúja*








*Utazási problémák miatt nem léphetett tatamira Ungvári Miklós (66 kg) az olimpiai kvalifikációs cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozatba tartozó düsseldorfi Grand Prix szombati napján.*


Egyik edzőjének, Csernoviczki Csabának a tájékoztatása szerint a háromszoros Európa-bajnok péntek reggel repült volna Németországba, ám a rossz időjárás miatt járata végül csak 19:30 órakor indult el. A csomagja, benne a dzsúdóruhájával, azonban nem érkezett meg, így le kellett mondania a szombati részvételt.

Érdekes, hogy az ugyancsak londoni kvótára hajtó Csernoviczki Éva (48 kg) csak vasárnap utazik ki edzőtáborba, mégis szerepel a neve a GP szombati programjában.

A nyitónap egyetlen magyarja, az olimpiai kvalifikációt érő helyen álló Karakas Hedvig (57) hamar befejezte szereplését, miután első meccsén jukóval kikapott a kazah Lenarija Mingazovától.

*Vasárnap Csoknyai László (81), Nagysolymosi Sándor (81), Farkas Bálint (100), Bor Barna (+100) és Joó Abigél (78 kg) lép tatamira Düsseldorfban, ahol 86 ország 557 versenyzője küzd az érmekért.*



*Négy évre eltiltották az olimpiai ezüstérmes ukrán súlyemelőnőt*

*Doppinghasználat miatt négy évre eltiltotta a Nemzetközi Súlyemelő Szövetség (IWF) Olha Korobkát.*

Az ukrán versenyző a tavaly novemberi, párizsi világbajnokságon három harmadik helyet szerzett a legnehezebb női kategóriában, a plusz 75 kg-ban, de lebukását követően az IWF törölte eredményét.
A 27 éves Korobka, aki 2015 novemberéig nem versenyezhet, a 2008-as pekingi olimpián ezüstérmes volt, és Ukrajna egyik legfőbb éremvárományosaként indult volna a nyári, londoni ötkarikás játékokon is.
*A Reuters úgy tudja, hogy vétkességének bejelentése után Korobka elhagyta a csapat edzőtáborát, trénerét, Vaszil Kulakot pedig - az ukrán média szerint - elbocsátották állásából.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 21)

*Szerdán bejelentik a Balzsay-Sartison gálát *
2012. 02. 21. 06.45

 <RIGHT> 






*Az ugyan már közismert volt, hogy az újjászervezett Universum Box-Promotion április 21-én, Schwerin-ben rendezi azt a profibox gálát, melyen Balzsay Károly (24-2) a sérüléséből felépült korábbi bajnok Dimitrij Sartison (27-1) ellen védi WBA nagyközépsúly „reguláris” vb-övét, de a vállalkozás eddig csak szűkszavúan kommentálta a fejleményeket.*


Nos, a hamburgi vállalkozás szerdára hívta össze a gálát hivatalosan bejelenteni hivatott sajtótájékoztatót, aminek a meghívója azt is tartalmazta, hogy Jürgen Brähmer, valamint Juan Carlos Gomez is kötelek közé lép a boxeseményen.


*A sajtótájékoztatón Balzsay személyesen nem lesz jelen, hiszen Lengyelországban edzőtáborozik,* ellenfele viszont – a meghívó alapján – ott lesz a sajtóeseményen.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 25)

*Huck kiütést ígér, Povetkin csak győzelmet *

2012. 02. 25. 05.00 <RIGHT> 
​








*Szombaton este Stuttgartban rendezik az Alexander Povetkin – Marco Huck nehézsúlyú WBA bajnoki címmérkőzést, melynek utolsó sajtótájékoztatóját szerdán rendezték.*


*„Készen állok arra, hogy nehézsúlyú bajnokká váljak”* – mondta a cirkálósúlyból fellépő Huck (34-1). „Nem vállaltam volna ezt a küzdelmet, ha nem hinnék magamban. Povetkin jó, de meg tudom őt verni. Egyszer már sparringoltunk, és neki erről rossz emlékei lehetnek. Szombaton én leszek az új bajnok. Padlón végzi.”

Huck ugyan megpróbálta provokálni Povetkint, de a 32 éves orosz teljesen nyugodt maradt, nem ült fel a bosnyákból lett német próbálkozásainak.


*„Először is, meglepődtem Huck kihívásán, mert korábban még soha nem bokszolt nehézsúlyban. De boldog vagyok, hogy megvédhetem a címem, bárki is az ellenfél. Nagy formában vagyok, és győzni fogok”* – jelentette ki az olimpiai bajnoki címmel is rendelkező Povetkin (23 győzelem – 0 vereség).
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*Maidana nagyon kikapott Alexandertől*

2012. 02. 27. 03.17
 <RIGHT> 








*Vasárnap hajnalban Saint Louisban (USA) rendeztek egy profibox gálát, melynek főmérkőzésén a helyi „hős” Devon Alexander (23-1) lényegében maximális különbséggel, pontozással legyőzte a WBA „reguláris” kisváltósúlyú bajnokát, René Marcos Maidanát (31-3). *

*Alexander remekül bokszolt a tíz menetes mérkőzésen, és 100-90, 100-90 és 99-91 arányban diadalmaskodott. *

*A meccset váltósúlyban rendezték, így a vereség nem érintette Maidana vb-övét.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Február 27)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Csoknyai bronzérmes Prágában*

 2012. 02. 27. 09.37
 <RIGHT> 








*A 81 kg-os Csoknyai László bronzérmet nyert vasárnap a cselgáncsozók olimpiai kvalifikációs Világkupa-sorozatának prágai állomásán.*


A viadal honlapja szerint a paksi dzsúdós német, román és örmény ellenfelét legyőzve jutott a legjobb nyolc közé, ott azonban kikapott a grúz Gviniasvilitől. A vigaszágon ipponnal "elintézte" a moldovai Bocant, majd a bronzmérkőzésen hat másodperccel a vége előtt jukót érően vitte földre a grúz Ciklaurit, így megszerezte a magyarok egyetlen dobogós helyét a cseh fővárosban.

A szintén 81 kg-os Nagysolymosi Sándor, Krizsán Szabolcs és Tóth Krisztián helyezetlenül zárt. Szombaton a 66 kilóban indult Gorjanácz Zsolt, Zámbori Bence és Juracsek László sem jutott tovább az előcsatározások során.
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 7)

*Hubert László "Dupla" visszavágót akar!*


2012. 03. 07. 05.46 
<RIGHT> 








*Sokak számára meglepetés született a múlt csütörtöki „Gentlemen Fight Club” nevű rendezvény főmérkőzésén, hiszen Nagy József legyőzte az esélyesebbnek tartott Hubert „Dupla” Lászlót a cirkálósúlyú Magyar-bajnoki címmérkőzésen.*


Ha lehetett volna fogadni az összecsapásra, akkor ez volt az a mérkőzés, ahol valószínűleg sokan sok pénzt tettek volna „Dupla” győzelmére – s végül mindenki üres zsebbel, lógó orral távozhatott volna a fogadóirodákból. A „Hóhér” művésznévre hallgató bunyós ugyanis régen nem látott összeszedett ökölvívást bemutatva, legyőzte Hubertet a 9. menetben, TKO-val.A mérkőzés krónikájához tartozik, hogy „Hóhér” a második körben egyszer már „számoltatott” ellenfelére, ám „Dupla” nagy erőket mozgósítva a meccs hajrájára behozta a lemaradását, így meglepetés volt, hogy hirtelen mégis idő előtt vége lett a meccsnek. A monokli.com először a nagy küzdelemben alulmaradt bokszolót kereste meg, hogy értékelje a látottakat.

„Hibáztam a második menetben, ami után elkezdtem kapkodni. Úgy gondolom, hogy ha akkor nem hibázok, meg tudtam volna nyerni a mérkőzést.” – kezdte az összecsapás értékelését Dupla. „Nem jött ki belőlem, ami bennem volt, és nem tudtam azt bokszolni, amire készültem. Görcsös voltam, és szétnyomott a teher. Én így érzem” – jelentette ki, majd sportszerűen az ellenfelet is méltatta. „Máshogy bokszolt, ahogy azt vártam. Ügyes volt.”

Hubert László a küzdelem után sok mindent átgondolt, értékelt, amit megosztott lapunk olvasóival is. Ami a legfontosabb: „Dupla” visszavágót szeretne!

„Nagyon sok mindent másképp csinálnék egy második mérkőzésen” – mondta Hubert, majd kitért arra, hogy mindenképp szeretne egy visszavágót. „Szeretném a visszavágót. Remélem Józsi is úgy gondolkodik, hogy a sport és a sportszerűség miatt még egyszer össze kell csapnunk. Sportszerű mérkőzés volt, előtte és utána is sportszerű nyilatkozatokkal.”

sportág iránti alázatáról ismert budapesti ökölvívó elmondta, hogy legszívesebben azonnal ringbe lépne, de erre azért egy kicsit várnia kell, még akkor is, ha néhány hónap ebben a sportágban nem a világvége.

*„Minél hamarabb szeretném a visszavágót. Menedzserem, Petrányi Zoltán említette, hogy június elején lesz a következő Gentlemen Fight Club forduló, amin jó lenne, ha ismét Józsi ellen szólítanának ringbe”* – fogalmazta meg várakozásait Hubert.

Mindenesetre mi szurkolunk, hogy létrejöjjön a két cirkálósúlyú klasszis második összecsapása, hiszen az első csata olyan izgalmakat, fordulatokat hozott, amire bátran rámondhatjuk, hogy „visszavágóért kiált.
” Reméljük, hogy ezt a kiáltást minden érdekelt meghallja…
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 10)

*Rekordnevezés a jubileumi karatebajnokságra*


2012. 03. 10. 07.02 <RIGHT> 
​








*A határidő jövő csütörtöki lejárta előtt már félszáz hazai kyokushin- és knockdown-klub 150 versenyzője nevezett a március végi knock-down magyar bajnokságra, amelynek ünnepi jelleget ad, hogy idén negyvenéves a honi karate.*

A rekordjelentkezésről hírt adó Kalmár Árpád főszervező, a Magyar Karate Szövetség média- és marketingvezetője az MTI-nek pénteken elmondta, hogy a budaörsi városi sportcsarnokban formagyakorlat és kyokushin küzdelem versenyszámokban rendezik meg a jubileumi ob-t, amely négy férfi és három női súlycsoportban zajlik, és kiemelt díjazású esemény lesz.

*A március 31-i verseny védnökének kérték fel többek között Borkai Zsoltot, a Magyar Olimpiai Bizottság elnökét, Czene Attila sportszakállamtitkárt, Simicskó István honvédelmi államtitkárt és Tarlós Istvánt, Budapest főpolgármesterét.*​​


----------



## saba3 (2012 Március 10)

én Kyokushinkai-ra jártam még gyerekként vagy öt évet. Akkor rengetegen jártunk el edzésre, de ma már a szakág sincs meg abban a formában, és az edzőteremben is csak fociznak. Ez vajon miért van így?


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 11)

*Birkózó Eb - Deák Bárdos ötödik*


2012. 03. 11. 02.13 <RIGHT> 
​








*Deák Bárdos Mihály ötödik lett szombaton a kötöttfogásúak 120 kg-os kategóriájában, a belgrádi birkózó Európa-bajnokságon.*


Maróthy István, a magyar szövetség szakmai alelnöke arról tájékoztatta az MTI-t, hogy a 37 éves, ötszörös világbajnoki ezüstérmes, 2001-ben Eb-győztes sportoló az első menetet egy ponttal bukta el az örmény Jurij Patrikejev ellen, a másodikban pedig ellenfele lefojtotta őt, így tusvereséget szenvedett.

*A tavaly Eb-harmadik Deák Bárdos lecsúszott a dobogóról, ám nem zárta érem nélkül a napot a magyar csapat, mivel Módos Péter az 55 kg-osok között második lett.*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Március 12)

*Birkózó Eb - Lőrincz Viktor bronzérmes*


*Lőrincz Viktor bronzérmet szerzett vasárnap a kötöttfogásúak 84 kg-os kategóriájában a belgrádi birkózó Európa-bajnokságon.*

A magyar szövetség honlapja szerint a 21 éves versenyző a bronzcsatában nagy küzdelemben az észt Eerik Aps ellen bizonyult jobbnak három menetben. A beszámoló alapján a korábban junior Eb-aranyérmes Lőrincz elsősorban jobb állóképességének köszönhetően győzött.
Lőrincz bravúros győzelemmel kezdett a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért, ugyanis két menetben nyert a világbajnoki bronzérmes finn Rami Antero Hietaniemi ellen, de a következő körben már nem bírt a bolgárok világbajnokával, Hriszto Dijanov Marinovval. Legyőzője ugyanakkor beverekedte magát a döntőbe, így Lőrincz vigaszágra került.
A folytatásban a magyar versenyző a dán Christian Brix Röd ellen simán diadalmaskodott, majd a grúz Vladimer Gagasidze már nagyobb erőbedobásra késztette, de háromszor két percben végül őt is felülmúlta, s így küzdhetett a harmadik helyért.
A zárónap másik két magyarja, a 66 kg-os Korpási Bálint és a 74 kg-os Szabó Martin egy-egy 32 között elszenvedett vereséggel kiesett.

*Lőrincz a magyar küldöttség ötödik dobogós helyezését szerezte meg Belgrádban, miután kedden a szabadfogású Wöller Gergő (66 kg) bronzérmet nyert, majd csütörtökön a szintén szabadfogású Ligeti Dániel (120 kg) második, Hatos Gábor (74 kg) harmadik lett, míg a kötöttfogásúknál szombaton Módos Péter (55 kg) lett ezüstérmes.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 21)

*Balzsay nehezebb szombati ellenfelénél*







*

Balzsay Károly, a Boksz Világszövetség (WBA) nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoka nehezebb ellenfelénél, a kazah származású, de német színekben versenyző Dimitri Sartisonnál, akivel szombaton Schwerinben vív címvédő mérkőzést.*


A Nemzeti Sportszövetség (NSSZ) tájékoztatása szerint a pénteki mérlegelésen a 32 éves magyar bokszoló 76 kg-ot, míg kihívója 75,40 kg-ot nyomott.

Balzsay amatőrként kétszer is megküzdött mostani ellenfelével, mindkét alkalommal a magyar öklöző bizonyult jobbnak.

Balzsay az ukrán Sztaniszlav Kastanov augusztusi legyőzésével szerezte meg a WBA-övét, és a mostani lesz az első címvédő találkozója. A 26 eddigi profi meccséből 24-et megnyert magyar korábban, a WBA előtt a Boksz Világszervezet (WBO) nagyközépsúlyú világbajnoka is volt. 

A szintén 32 esztendős Sartison 29 profi csatán van túl, amelyből 28-at megnyert, s csupán egyszer kapott ki.


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Április 22)

*Birkózó olimpiai selejtező - Bácsi győzött, Lőrincz Tamás kikapott*

2012. 04. 22. 02.03 <RIGHT> 







*

Az első párokban rendezett magyar-azeri "rangadókon" a 74 kilós Bácsi Péter győzött, a 66 kg-os Lőrincz Tamás kikapott a birkózók Szófiában zajló olimpiai selejtezőjén, melynek második, szombati napján egy szabad- (120) és öt kötöttfogású súlycsoport küzdelmeit bonyolítják le.*


Az egymás melletti szőnyegeken zajló harcban Bácsi az idei Európa-bajnokkal, Rafig Huszejnovval, Lőrincz pedig a 2005-ben Eb-aranyérmes és 2008-ban olimpiai ezüstérmes Vitalij Rahimovval találta magát szembe a nyolcaddöntőbe jutásért. A két magyar ellentétes előjelekkel várta a küzdelmet, ugyanis Bácsi épp az idei Eb-n kikapott riválisától, viszont Lőrincz legutóbbi három összecsapásukat megnyerte.

Bácsi nem kezdett jól, egyperces tusakodás után ledöntötte őt Huszejnov, de amint állásból folytatódott a küzdelem, óriási elánnal megindulva kitolta riválisát a szőnyegről (1-1), így a menet utolsó pontját szerezve előnybe került. A sok fogyasztás miatt kritikus első meccsen Bácsin ezúttal nem látszott meg az energiahiány, a folytatásban is lendületes maradt, s újabb kitolással jutott túl nehéz ellenfelén (1-0). Ez azért is bíztató, mert Huszejnovnál - papíron - már csak könnyebb vetélytársak következhetnek, elsőként a grúz Zurabi Datunasvili, a tavalyi junior vb ezüstérmese. Bácsinak még három összecsapáson kell diadalmaskodnia a kvótáért.

Lőrinczék szőnyegén másfél percig nem történt értékelhető akció, s elsőként Rahimov ment le térdelő helyzetbe: a magyar pörgetési kísérletéből kibújt, így a mögékerülésre és a parterhelyzet kivédekezésére egy-egy pontot kapva az azeri nyerte a menetet (0-2). A folytatásban pedig a kitolási próbálkozásból is kiszabadult, melynek következtében Lőrincz került a küzdőtéren kívülre. A magyar azonban nem adta fel és másodjára "kirakta" a szőnyegről Rahimovot, ezzel övé lett a második két perc (1-1). A mindent eldöntő harmadik menetben ismét nem volt értékelhető akció, s megint Rahimov térdelt le: Lőrincz bár ezúttal kiemelte őt, nem tudta már eldobni, így kiesett, mert a parterhelyzet kivédekezésével Rahimov nyert (0-1).

A kötöttfogásúaknál a 60 kilós Kozák István és a 84 kg-os Lőrincz Viktor, továbbá az egyetlen szabadfogású birkózó, Ligeti Dániel a sorsolás következtében később kezd, nekik három meccset kell nyerniük a londoni indulási jog kivívásához.

Minden súlycsoportban csak a döntősök jutnak olimpiai kvótához, azaz aki vereséget szenvedett a fináléba vezető úton azoknak még két lehetőségük maradt, hogy megváltsák londoni repülőjegyüket: jövő hétvégén a kínai és a két hét múlva esedékes helsinki kvalifikációs verseny.


​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 13)

*Nagy bunyóra készülnek Romániában*

*Superkombat WGP 11* 
<right>
</right>
<right>
</right>




*



Október 20-án Románia legismertebb küzdősportolói lépnek ringbe a Superkombat WGP 11 selejtezőjében. A Magyarországon is jól ismert nevekkel beharangozott gála helyszíne még nem ismert, tárgyalások folynak arról is, hogy esetleg nem Romániában lesz megtartva a verseny.*​

*A fight card még nem teljes, de akik biztosan ott lesznek a selejtezőben:**

Sebastian Ciobanu* a Local Combat gálákról ismert sportoló, 30 mérkőzésből 21-et megnyert.*

Goran Radonjic* Montenegro legismertebb harcosa, WAKO amatőr európa-bajnok.*

Daniel Sam* Angliából érkezik, már részt vett a Superkombat 9 selejtezőben.*

Andrei Stoica*Európa egyik legtehetségesebb harcosa, utoljára a Superkombat 10 selejtezőben küzdött Bulgáriában.*

Lungu Sándor* a legnehezebb harcos a mezőnyben, utoljára Bob Sappet győzte le K.O.-val MMA szabályrendszerben.








_*

Az eddigi selejtezőkben már kvalifikálta magát** Catalin Morosanu, Raul Catinas és Benjamin Adegbuyi.*_*


Az elődöntő november 10-én kerül megrendezésre, a döntőt december 8-ra tervezik.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 23)

*Csötönyi Sándor: "Egyik sportág sem bírná el, ha legjobbjait ennyiszer elvinnék"*

*

*_*A Magyar Ökölvívó Szakszövetség elnöke szerint az elmúlt négy esztendő eredményei bebizonyították, tehetségekben továbbra sincs hiány Magyarországon *_


2012. 08. 23. 07.51 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>




*

Már eltelt egy kis idő London óta, így eljött az ideje annak, hogy kiderüljön, az elmúlt négy év eredményei mennyit is érnek Harcsa Zoltán (75 kg) olimpiai pontszerzése fényében. Csötönyi Sándor, a Magyar Ökölvívó Szakszövetség elnöke úgy véli a mögöttünk hagyott ciklus eredményeire igenis büszkék lehetünk, noha sokan a múlt és a magyar ökölvívás tradíciói alapján ítélik meg a válogatott jelenlegi teljesítményét.


Mint elmondta, a bírálóknak azt is figyelembe kell venniük, hogy egyetlenegy sportág sem veszítette el annyiszor a legjobbjait az elmúlt két évtizedben, mint éppen az amatőr ökölvívás, és ezeket a kész bokszolókat nem lehet egyik pillanatról a másikra pótolni. Be kell látnia mindenkinek, az elmúlt négy esztendőben igenis erőn felül teljesített a sportág. Bizonyos változások ugyan lesznek a válogatott körül, de Csötönyi továbbra is bizalmat szavaz a jelenlegi stábnak.*​*
- Elnök Úr! Amikor az utolsó magyarként Harcsa Zoltán ötödikként végzett a londoni olimpián, azt mondta, kell egy kis idő, hogy objektívan lássa a magunk mögött hagyott négy esztendős ciklust. Eljött már az értékelés ideje?**
Csötönyi Sándor:

-* Noha még túl közeliek az élmények, azért az elmúlt napokban már kiértékeltem magamban a nemrég véget ért olimpiai ciklust. Az elmúlt négy esztendő eredményeivel igenis elégedett vagyok, ugyanis 12 év után újra lett a sportágnak Európa-bajnoka Bacskai Balázs személyében, érmeket szereztünk a világversenyeken felnőtt és junior, vagy ifi szinten is, valamint a 2011-es bakui világbajnokságon három sportolónk is kivívta az olimpiai indulás jogát. Igaz, több kvótát nem sikerült szereznünk, de végül a 19 éves Harcsa Zoltán ötödik helyével pontszerzőként zárt a válogatottunk Londonban.
*- A sportban, főleg nálunk Magyarországon sokan mindent az olimpiában, azon belül is az elnyert érmekben tudják csak elsősorban értékelni…**
Csötönyi Sándor: 

-* Ez nem jó szemlélet, ráadásul az ökölvívásban a kvalifikációs szisztéma sem jó, hiszen ennek köszönhetően nagyon sok olyan ökölvívó nem jutott el Londonba, akinek a tudása alapján nemhogy a ringben, hanem egyenesen a dobogón lett volna a helye. Csak egy példa, hogy megértse. Ha ez a rendszer lett volna érvényben, mondjuk a 2000-es, Sydney-ben rendezett nyári játékok előtt, akkor sem Erdei Zsolt – későbbi bronzérmes –, sem pedig Balzsay Károly nem jutott volna ki az olimpiára. 
 *- Két alkalma így is volt a bunyósainknak kiharcolni a kvótát, még sem éltek vele a már említett trión, Varga Miklóson, Káté Gyulán és Harcsa Zoltánon kívül. Ennek mi volt az oka?**
Csötönyi Sándor:

-* Két dolgot említenék. Az egyik, hogy egyetlen más sportágból sem távozott el a szinte a teljes élgárda az elmúlt majd két évtizedben, mint az amatőr ökölvívásunkból. De nézzük meg nyugodtan, hiszen nem uborkákról beszélünk, hiszen Kovács Kokó István, Erdei Zsolt, Kovács Attila, Kótai Mihály, Nagy János, Balzsay Károly, Hidvégi György, vagy éppen a két Bedák, Zsolt és Pál, profiként is fantasztikus karriert csinált, és ezt magyar ökölvívóként érték el. Egy ideje szinte reménytelen megtartani a legjobbjainkat, hisz a mai amatőr ökölvívásban nincs olyan anyagi háttér, ami nálunk tartaná őket. A másik dolog, hogy a jelenlegi, igenis sokra hivatott válogatottat olyan balszerencse hullám érte utol, hogy arra szavak is alig vannak. Dobrádi Zsolt agyhártyagyulladása, Nagy Krisztián betegsége, Káté Gyula három műtétje csak az idén és az emiatti meccshiány, Bacskai Balázs a legfontosabb versenyeken, majd kézműtétje, Szellő Imre kéz-, és Darmos József több orrműtétje, vagy éppen Bernáth Pista kilenc hónapos kihagyása trombózisa miatt – ezt még hallgatni, felsorolni is borzalmas. Nos, akik bírálnak minket a „csak” ötödik hely miatt, azok ezeket mind vegyék számításba. Kérdezem én, melyik másik sportág bírta, bírná mindezt el? Ráadásul a lányoknál a nagy generációból egyedül Kovács Mária maradt aktív, akinek nagyon sok volt a 11 kilós fogyasztás, és így nem tudott a valós tudásának megfelelően teljesíteni, és kijutni Londonba Kizárólag a múltunk és a tradícióink miatt lehetnék elégedetlen a londoni pontszerzéssel.
 *- És erre jön, hogy az elmúlt évtized legeredményesebb bokszolója, Káté Gyula visszavonul…**
Csötönyi Sándor:

-* Gyula kiváló versenyző, aki ráadásul az egyik kedvencem. Nagyon sajnálom, hogy így döntött, és mindenképpen biztosítani fogjuk számára a lehetőséget arra, hogy a sportág berkein belül maradhasson. 
*- Az, hogy egy ország sikeres legyen egy adott sportágban, azaz egy olimpián érmet, érmeket tudjon szerezni, ahhoz az kell, hogy a háttér nyugodt és anyagilag megalapozott legyen. Lehet, hogy éppen ez hiányzott?**
Csötönyi Sándor: 

-* Az egyesületek nagyon nehéz helyzetben vannak, ugyanis megszűntek azok a bázisszervek, amelyek biztonságot nyújtottak a bokszolóknak, és így csak és kizárólag a sportra tudtak figyelni. Jelenleg azonban csak az tud hasonló módon készülni, aki érmet szerez valamelyik felnőtt világversenyen. Ennek ellenére az elmúlt négy év is bebizonyította, tehetségekben nincs hiány.*
- A szakszövetségnek nem az lenne feladata, hogy ezt a nyugodt hátteret megteremtse?**
Csötönyi Sándor:

-* Az első és legfontosabb, hogy mivel az egyesületek önálló jogi személyek, így a szövetség ezen a téren nem tehet semmit. De azért senki se higgye azt, hogy a szövetség és annak vezetői csak ölbe tett kézzel ücsörögtek az elmúlt négy esztendőben. Biztosítottuk az összes korosztályban, hogy teljes csapattal indulhassanak a világversenyeken. Az utánpótlás tehetségeinek biztosítottuk a versenyeken, edzőtáborokban a fejlődés lehetőségét. Az edzőképzésben is a maximumra törekedtünk, és ennek köszönhetően az elmúlt három év alatt 75 új edzői diplomát adtunk ki. Több mint száz új bíró tett szakvizsgát, valamint erőn felül működtettük itthon a versenyrendszerünket. A klubokat is megpróbáltuk a lehetőségeknek megfelelően segíteni, például részt veszünk mindhárom állami programban, amelynek következtében 29 klubnak tudtunk különböző mértékű anyagi támogatást nyújtani, valamint 12 millió forint műhelytámogatást adtunk tíz egyesületnek a saját költségvetésünk rovására. Ezen felül 850 pár kesztyűt, 350 fejvédőt és különböző felszereléseket juttatunk el az egyesületeknek az elmúlt négy évben. Higgye el mindenki, a válság a mi sportágunkat sem kímélte.
 *- A szavaiból azt veszem ki, mennek tovább az úton, változtatásokra nincs szükségük, ha valami csoda folytán sok pénz ömlene a sportágba, megint a régi szép idők jöhetnének el…**
Csötönyi Sándor: 

-* Ha csak erre várnánk, akkor bizony nagy hibát követnénk el. Nem mondom, hogy nem jönne jól az említett csoda, de addig is mindent megteszünk azért, hogy bokszolóink eredményesen szerepeljenek. Noha a válogatottat felkészítő stábban nem tervezek változásokat, legfeljebb kibővítjük a legjobbakkal dolgozó edzők számát, a klubedzőknek is megadjuk a lehetőséget, hogy a keret mellett dolgozhassanak. A sportághoz kötődő, korábban bizonyító menedzsereket nevezünk ki valamennyi korosztály mellé, és a külföldi tanulmányutak támogatásával még hatékonyabbá szeretnénk tenni a továbbképzéseket. Szoros és jó kapcsolatra törekszünk a médiával, és szeretnék új szerződést kötni valamelyik televízióval a versenyeink közvetítéséről. És ami a legfontosabb, mindent megteszünk azért, hogy a kellő feltételeket biztosítsuk a bokszolóink versenyeztetéséhez. Megköszönöm mindenkinek az áldozatos munkáját, és abban bízom, hogy a bírálatok és nemtelen támadások helyett közösen teszünk ezért a sportágért.

_*Remélem, hogy aki beszáll az amatőr ökölvívás hajójába, az teljes erőből, és a többiekkel azonos irányba akarja húzni az evezőjét.*_​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 26)

*Demonstrációs Nap Szanazugon - képek*



2012. 08. 26. 17.26 <right> 
</right>
<right>
</right>


​*

Már majdnem úgy tűnt, hogy a szép hagyományokkal rendelkező Békés megyei harcművészeti rendezvény, Demonstrációs Nap elmarad. Az eredeti helyszínen különböző okok miatt nem lehetett most megtartani. Szinte az utolsó pillanatban változtatta meg a helyszínt a szervező Békés Megyei harcművész Szövetség, és így kerültek a megye budokái a Fehér - és a Fekete - Körös találkozásánál található népszerű fürdő és kiránduló helyre, Szanazugba. *

*
Maga a szintér, a gyermek és ifjúsági tábor nagy harcművész hagyományokkal bír, hiszen sok évvel ezelőtt majd tíz évig itt rendezték meg az All-Style Karate (Kick-box) megyei táborát. Számos más harcművész klub is itt készült, hiszen a Demonstrációs Nap előtt két héttel például a hódmezővásárhelyi taekwon-dosok edzettek itt Máté Zoltán VI.DAN vezetésével.** 
Magát a Napot azért is lehetett idehozni, mert programja jól illeszkedett egy tábor utolsó napjához. A Békéscsabai Kistérségi Életfa Szociális Szolgáltató Központ pályázati támogatást nyert a TÁMOP „Esély az esélyekhez” program keretében, és ebben az integrációt segítő táborban kapott otthont a harcművész program. Vagyis a különböző manuális művészeti foglalkozások - festészet, agyagozás, fafaragás, gyöngyfűzés, bőrdíszművesség – mellé mint művészeti ág, a harcművészet is felsorakozott. Ráhangolásként a táborlakók előző este részt vettek Gregor László táborvezető japán útjáról szóló élménybeszámolóján.** 

*

* 

A Demonstrációs Nap megnyitóján Shihan Gregor László VI.DAN, a Békés Megyei Harcművész Szövetség elnöke, s egyben házigazda köszöntötte a megjelent harcművészeket, táborlakókat és a szép számmal ott lévő érdeklődő szülőket .Gasparik Róbert III.DAN tartotta a bemelegítést, majd egy igazi „sztár” edzése következett. Debreczeni Dezső V.DAN, aki hétszeres világbajnokként és nyolcszoros Európa-bajnokként a WAKO kick-box jelenlegi legeredményesebb amatőr versenyeredményével rendelkezik a világon, kick-box edzést tartott. Persze, az összes foglalkozásra jellemző, hogy inkább az egyszerűbb elemeket adták át, hiszen számos irányzatból voltak jelen és amatőr érdeklődők is edzettek óriási lelkesedéssel. A kick-boksz edzés már megadta a Nap további sikerét.** 
A kick-boxot az ITF taekwon-do követte, amit a Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE ITF Taekwon-do Szakosztályának vezetője, Krajcsó István IV.DAN tartott, a rúgástechnikákra koncentrálva. A Békéscsabai Lakótelepi SE négy harcművész edzője is itt volt, így nem csoda, hogy meglátogatta a tábort a több, mint 500 tagot számláló nagy egyesület elnöke, Lovas István Úr is. Az ITF taekwon-do edzés is jól megmozgatta a csapatot.**
Majd jött az aikido, a „lakótelepis”, frissen II.danos Dobóvári Erik mester irányításával. Itt az önvédelmi technikák uralkodtak, s nagy sikert arattak. A gyerekek és a szülők egy része az ebédszünetben faggatta is Erik mestert, hogy hol tudnának elkezdeni aikidozni.**
Ebéd után Lévai Péter 3.fokozatú Wing-Tzun mester tartott tréninget, a már eddig megszokott sikerrel. A fiatal edző még Dummy-t, a fabábut is összeszerelte, s gyakorló késekkel, botokkal fűszerezte a foglalkozást, ami lekötötte még a nehezebb figyelmű laikusokat is.** 
A Napot Gregor László VI.DAN karate edzése zárta le, amely az alaptechnikák átismétlése után a combrúgások védésére és egy ütés-védés ellentámadásra épült.** 
A résztvevők kiemelkedően jó hangulatban zárták a Demonstrációs Napot, emléklapok átvételével. Ahhoz képest, hogy későn alakult ki minden, a rendezvény elérte célját: a harcművészet megszerettetését, a japán, kínai, koreai harcművész kultúrába „beleízlelést” és a klubok és irányzatok közötti jó barátság elmélyítését.

Külön köszönet illeti a 
Békéscsabai Kistérségi Életfa Szociális Szolgáltató Központ dolgozóit, akik végig jelen voltak, segítették a táborlakók edzésmunkáját segítő felügyeletükkel. 

Ha jövő évben, előre tervezve, ismét ez a helyszín és e tábor adna otthont a Napnak, örülnének a rendezők!*​






​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Augusztus 28)

​*Először rendeznek hazánkban sumo csapatbajnokságot*


​2012. 08. 28. 09.58 <right> 
</right>​<right>
</right>





*

Szeptember 9-én** sporttörténelmi pontjához érkezik a magyar szumósport. Először rendeznek hazánkban országos csapatbajnokságot, melynek a Pest megyei Dág ad otthont.
*
*Újabb fontos esemény következik a hazai szumósport életében szeptember 9-én. 
**
A Dágon rendezendő I. Sumo Országos Csapatbajnokságot a felnőtt korosztály számára hirdették meg, de juniorok szintén elindulhatnak a megmérettetésen.*
*

A verseny több érdekességgel is szolgál majd: egyrészt minden csapatban lennie kell egy nőnek, másrészt valamennyi párharc két nyertes menetig tart - árulta el Klányi János szervező. Elsősorban a sportág és az újonnan életrehívott csapatbajnokság szabályrendszerének népszerűsítése a cél *- tette hozzá Klányi.

*
A viadalon részt vesznek a magyar női és férfi válogatott tagjai is, akik augusztus 18-án megkezdték a felkészülést az októberi, hongkongi világbajnokságra.

Az első csapat ob dobogós helyezettjei pénzdíjazásban részesülnek.*

​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 9)

*Ismét megvédte címét Vitalij Klicsko

*




*Könnyedén megvédte a Boksz Világtanács (WBC) nehézsúlyú világbajnoki címét Vitalij Klicsko a német Manuel Charr ellenében.*

A címmérkőzést Moszkvában, az Olimpijszkij sportarénában tartották szombat éjjel húszezer néző előtt.

Az összecsapás azonban rövidnek bizonyult: sérülés miatt már a negyedik menetben leléptették Charrt. Miután a menet vége előtt 56 másodperccel Klicsko balhoroggal eltalálta az ellenfél jobboldali szemöldökcsontját, Charr szemöldöke felszakadt, és az orvos úgy ítélte meg, hogy túl erős a vérzés, nem folytatódhat a mérkőzés.

A szíriai születésű, német színekben versenyző 27 éves Charr dührohamot kapott és botrányt rendezett: fenyegette ellenfelét és a bírókat is, és segítőinek kellett lefogniuk, hogy megakadályozzák a verekedést.

*A 40 éves ukrán Vitalij Klicsko immár 45. összecsapását nyerte meg - ebből 41-t kiütéssel - profi karrierje 47 találkozójából, legutóbb februárban pontozással győzött a brit Dereck Chisora ellen.*

*Charr profi karrierje során először szenvedett vereséget, a korábbi 21 összecsapása mindegyikében győzött.*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 10)

*Dénes Mercédesz bronzérmes a junior vb-n*​



<right>
</right><right></right>*A kötöttfogású Lám Bálint világbajnoki címe után Dénes Mercédesz (48 kg) is érmet szerzett a pattayai junior-világbajnokságon. A 18 éves érdi birkózó a bronzmeccsen simán, 3:0-ra győzte le a lengyel Sara Jezierzanskát.

*A női verseny második napján Dénes Mercédesz és Jäger Szimonetta képviselte a magyar színeket. Elsőként a dorogi Jäger lépett szőnyegre, a dél-koreai Kim ellen selejtezett, ám három menetben kikapott, és búcsúzott is a versenytől. Remekül menetelt azonban az érdiek kivállósága, Dénes Mercédesz a 48 kilósok között. Első két mérkőzését magabiztosan hozta török és svéd ellenfelével szemben, az elődöntőben azonban a vietnami legyőzte, így bronzért birkózhatott a lengyel Jezierzanskával, akit két menetben legyőzött, és a remek harmadik helyezést érte el.

*A magyar versenyzők mérkőzései

Selejtező
55 kg: Kim Kjeong-eun (koreai) - Jäger Szimonetta 0:1, 4:1, 4:2

A koreai a következő körben az ukrán versenyzőtől szenvedett vereséget, így Szimonetta kiesett a versenyből.

Nyolcaddöntő
48 kg: Dénes Mercédesz - Busra Kenger (török) 1:0, 1:0

Negyeddöntő
48 kg: Dénes Mercédesz - Victoria Emma Jeppsson (svéd) 1+:1, 1:0

Elődöntő
48 kg: Vu Thi Han (vietnami) - Dénes Mercédesz 3:1, 1:0

Bronzmérkőzés
48 kg: Dénes Mercédesz - Sara Jezierzanska (lengyel) 1:0, 3:0

Végeredmény

48 kg (21 induló). 

Döntő: 

Irie - Vu 2:0, 4:0


Világbajnok: 

Juki Irie (Japán), 

2. Vu Thi Han (Vietnám), 

3. DÉNES MERCÉDESZ (MAGYARORSZÁG) 
és Nagyezsda Fjodorova (Oroszország), 

5. Sara Jezierzanska (Lengyelország) és Emilia Alina Vuc (Románia)


55 kg (22). 

Döntő: 

Murata - Zhong 0:3, 1:0, 4:0

Világbajnok:

Kanako Murata (Japán), 

2. Xuechun Zhong (Kína), 

3. Petra Olli (Finnország) és Tetjana Kit (Ukrajna), 

5. Fernandez Jimenez (Venezuela) és Kathrin Neumaier (Németország),... 

14. Jäger Szimonetta*​


----------



## szamo74 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Tay box egy kicsit keményebb szerintem a kung-fuval szemben!


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 24)

*Két magyar bronzérem a junior cselgáncs Eb-n

**
Két magyar bronzérem született hétvégén a horvátországi Porecben rendezett junior cselgáncs Európa-bajnokságon.*












A magyar szövetség tájékoztatása szerint a *44 kilós Pupp Réka és az 57 kg-os Szabó Katinka* állhatott fel a kontinensbajnoki dobogó harmadik fokára.​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

*Klicsko méltatja meggyilkolt dél-afrikai ellenfelét

*





*Legnehezebb ellenfelének nevezte Vitalij Klicsko a dél-afrikai Corrie Sanders ex-világbajnok ökölvívót, aki fegyveres rablótámadás áldozatává vált szombat este Pretoria közelében.
*

*"Ő volt a legnehezebb ellenfél, akivel valaha megküzdöttem. Gyors volt és veszélyes, sosem feküdt nekem a stílusa" 
- mondta a 41 éves ukrán nehézsúlyú világbajnok, aki 2004-ben "bosszulta meg" öccsének, Vlagyimirnak az egy évvel korábbi, Sanderstől elszenvedett KO-vereségét.*
*
Sanders, a WBO szervezet korábbi bajnoka - aki egy vendéglőben kapott végzetes gyomorlövést egy családi ünnepség közben - 42 győzelemből és négy vereségből álló mérleggel vonult vissza 2008-ban.


*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 27)

*Szumó - Megvan a 70. jokozuna

*




*
A mongol Harumafudzsi lett a japánok ősi sportjának, a 2000 éves szumónak a 70. jokozunája, magyarul nagybajnoka, egyúttal az ötödik olyan nem a szigetországban született versenyző, aki kiérdemelte e legmagasabb címet.*

Harumafudzsit a japán szumószövetség vezérkara ítélte méltónak rá, hogy megkapja a titulust, miután a 28 esztendős versenyző a múlt héten zárult viadalon - az előző csúcsszintű tornához hasonlóan - mind a 15 ellenfelét legyőzve végzett az élen. A vele szemben alulmaradtak közt volt honfitársa, Hakuho is, aki 2010 februárjától - egy harmadik mongol, Aszasóriu akkori visszavonulása óta - mostanáig egyedüliként viselte a jokozuna címet.

*Immár megint ketten vannak, ám Japánban aligha örül mindenki felhőtlenül ennek a ténynek, mivel a tradicionális nemzeti sportnak 2003 óta nincsen japán nagybajnoka, a legnagyobb elismerést hosszú évek óta kizárólag külföldről érkezett kiválóságok tudják kiharcolni.*

*Az Ulanbatorban Davaanyam Byambadordzs néven született Harumafudzsi előtt a hawaii illetőségű Akebono, a szamoai születésű Muszasimaru, továbbá a már említett Aszasóriu és Hakuho lett nem japán létére a legmagasabb rangú szumós.

*



​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

​*Csibész a zsaruk között*







*A Syma csarnokban szeptember 29-én nagyszabású Budo és küzdősportgálát rendez a Terrorelhárítási Központ, a viadalon több mint háromszáz zsaru ütközik karatéban, full-contactban és dzsiudzsicu földharcban a BM-bajnokság keretein belül. Ringbe lép a bombaerős K-1 TEK válogatott, de kakukktojás is lesz a rendőrök között, a „Debreceni Csibész” művésznéven ismert kitűnő fighter, Balogh Norbert is kesztyűt húz a rendezvényen.*


Tavaly a világ egyik legerősebb K-1 szabályrendszerű sorozatában, a Fight Code Dragonsban jutott a 72,5 kilogrammos kategória világbajnoki négyes döntőjébe Balogh Norbert. A „Csibész” a debreceni viadalon sem vallott szégyent, nagy csatára késztette a későbbi győztes fehérorosz Jurij Beszmertnit.

Az idén sajnos nem sikerült a versengés európai fináléjába jutnia a Zilai Sándor által trenírozott sportolónak, a Papp László sportarénában a Fight Code európai kvalifikációs tornáján vereséget szenvedett az olasz Marco Re-től. A debreceniek közkedvelt „Csibészét” nem törte le az elvesztett derbi, továbbra is a rá jellemző, megalkuvást nem tűrő mentalitással gyakorol a tréningeken.

- Csalódott voltam az olasz srác elleni meccs után – emlékszik vissza májusi bunyójára Balogh Norbert. – Nem volt jó az időzítés, fizikálisan nem volt gond, de fejben nem voltam toppon. Tanultam a vereségből. Eltökélt vagyok, készülök tovább, folyamatosan edzésben tartom magam. Jól megy a bunyó a szpárringokon, de már hiányzik a küzdelem, ezért is mondtam örömmel igent a szeptember 29-i mérkőzésre.

Akárcsak Zilai Sándor, Balogh Norbert sem meccspénzért megy a Symába. A sporttársak iránti tiszteletből vállalja a fellépést, tréneréhez hasonlóan ő is sokat szpárringol küzdősportos zsarukkal mérkőzései előtt.
- 72,5 kilogrammban, K-1 szabályrendszerben meccselek – mondta Balogh Norbert. – Kemény ellenfél vár rám, Luka Whelan muay-thai iskolán nevelkedett, hat meccsből ötször győztesen hagyta el a szorítót. Ha lehetőségem lesz rá, szeretnék újra rangos nemzetközi sorozatban szerepelni, s ott minél jobb eredményt elérni. A budapesti bunyó remek felkészülési lehetőség lesz. 

Szeretném feledtetni a múltkori vereséget, csak a siker elfogadható számomra. Győzni megyek a Symába!

A 300 forintos belépő ára jelképes, a gála bevétele a rendőrárvákat támogató alapítvány számlájára kerül. A rendezők szeretettel várnak minden érdeklődőt!

*Tervezett program:

9:00 TEK Főigazgatójának megnyitója
Selejtező mérkőzések kezdete

15:00 Fővédnök köszöntője
Döntők, bemutatók

17:00 Kihívásos mérkőzések
Karacs Attila, Novák Jenő, Rácz Dénes, Török Imre

*
​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 3)

*

Tyson külön engedéllyel kapott új-zélandi vízumot

**Noha az ottani törvények szerint nem kaphatott volna beutazó vízumot Új-Zélandra Mike Tyson, a hatóságok egyedi elbírálás után mégis elfogadták a korábbi nehézsúlyú profi bokszvilágbajnok kérelmét.*

*Súlyos bűncselekményekért elítélt személy elvileg nem kaphatna beutazási engedélyt az országba, ám John Key miniszterelnök elmondta, hogy az illetékes hivatalnak van lehetősége egyes esetekben külön elbírálni az igényt. 

A kormányfő jelezte, mivel Tysont 20 éve ítélték el nemi erőszak miatt, s csupán 20 órát fog náluk tölteni, nem gördítenek akadályt érkezése elé.*

*A 46 éves amerikai exbokszoló élménybeszámolót tart majd Új-Zélandon októberben.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 13)

*Cselgáncs Vk - Ungvári Miklós ezüstérmes Abu-Dzabiban

*





*
Az olimpiai ezüstérmes Ungvári Miklós a második helyen végzett pénteken a cselgáncs Világkupa-sorozat Abu-Dzabiban rendezett Grand Prix-versenyén.*

A 73 kg-ban indult magyar dzsúdós - aki hétfőn ünnepli 32. születésnapját - első mérkőzésén ippongyőzelmet aratott a moldovai Victor Scvortov felett, majd ugyancsak idő előtt "végzett" az üzbég Mirali Saripovval.

Az elődöntőben a mongol Odbajar Ganbaatarral találkozott, és már a 36. másodpercben ipponnal véget vetett az összecsapásnak. 

*A fináléban Murat Kodzokov volt az ellenfele, ám az orosz vazaarival jobbnak bizonyult.*
*
Érme mellé Ungvári háromezer dollárt kapott.*

*A 27 ország 132 versenyzőjének részvételével zajló GP másik magyarja, a 81 kg-os Nagysolymosi Sándor az ötödik helyen végzett.*​


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 15)

*

Nagy Péter ezüstérmes a súlyemelő Elnök Kupán

**Nagy Péter ezüstérmes lett a súlyemelők második alkalommal kiírt oroszországi Elnök Kupáján, amely egyik állomása a magyar elnök, Aján Tamás irányította nemzetközi szövetség (IWF) égisze alatt zajló Világkupa-sorozatnak.*

*A szentpétervári Grand Prix vasárnapi zárónapján a szegedi óriás az ólomsúlyúak mezőnyében állhatott fel az eredményhirdetéskor a dobogó második fokára 407 kilogrammos összteljesítményének köszönhetően. *

A másfél mázsás, csaknem kétméteres magyar emelő összesen öt jó gyakorlattal szakításban 187, lökésben 220 kilóig jutott, így érdemelte ki az ezüstérmes pozíciót és a második hellyel járó háromezer dolláros pénzdíjat.

A joghallgató Nagy - aki tavaly Universiadét nyert és világbajnoki 8. lett, a londoni olimpián pedig 11. helyen végzett - a 2011-es, első oroszországi Elnök Kupán is indult, akkor, Bjelgorodban bronzérmet szerzett a plusz 105 kilósok kategóriájában.

A múlt évi GP védnöke az akkori államfő, Dmitrij Medvegyev volt, az idei Vk-viadal patrónusának szerepét az új orosz elnök, Vlagyimir Putyin vállalta.​


----------



## kfcs[45] (2013 Január 11)

Én + a ketrec harcosokat!


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Szeretem a szumót nézni sajnálom hogy az eurósport már nem tűzi műsorra újra


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Régebben karatéztam de egy sérülés miatt abba kellet hagynom


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 4)

Szeretem a küzdősportokat, de sajnos a legtöbb már filozófiai alap nélkülivé vált napjainkban,
így nem sokban különböznek a kutyaviadaloktól.


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 4)

*<bevezeto>Befejezi profi pályafutását Balzsay Károly, a Boksz Világszervezet (WBO) és a Boksz Világszövetség (WBA) korábbi világbajnoka.



</bevezeto>*
A 33 éves bokszoló hétfői sajtótájékoztatóján jelentette be, hogy nem folytatja pályafutását. Indoklásként közölte: döntésében szerepet játszott klubjának, a német Universumnak a csődje, illetve több kisebb nagyobb-sérülése, és mint mondta, úgy érzi, a tavaly áprilisi, világbajnoki címmeccsen mutatott produkciójánál már nem tudna jobbat nyújtani. A korábbi kétszeres profi világbajnok mostantól az edzősködésre koncentrál.
Balzsay amatőrként háromszor volt korosztályos magyar bajnok, míg a felnőttek között hétszer nyert bajnoki aranyat. Juniorként is és felnőttként is Európa-bajnoki ezüstérmet szerzett. 17 győztes profi meccs után 2007 novemberében a WBO interkontinentális bajnoka lett, majd 2009 januárjában az orosz Gyenyisz Inkin legyőzésével megszerezte a szervezet világbajnoki övét. Címét 2009 augusztusában elveszítette, majd néhány hónap múlva második vereségét is elszenvedte a profik között, ám karrierjét sikeresen tudta folytatni: 2011-ben a WBA világbajnoka lett. Utolsó mérkőzését tavaly áprilisban vívta a német Dimitri Sartisonnal, akit a 12. menetben technikai KO-val legyőzött, így megvédte vb-címét. A meccsért járó pénzét viszont azóta sem kapta meg az Universumtól, amellyel jelenleg is perben áll.


----------



## SpongyaBob:) (2013 Február 5)

*Február 4-től indul Erdei Zsolt hamburgi edzőtábora*

A két súlycsoportban is világbajnok profi ökölvívó, Erdei Zsolt (33(18 )–0–0) 2013. március 30-án lép újra szorítóba, ezúttal Európában, Monacoban. A „Monte-Carlo millió dolláros szupernégyes” elnevezésű négyestorna első fordulójában Madár az orosz származású Denis Grachev (12(8 )–1–1) ellen mérkőzik meg, míg a másik találkozón Edwin Rodriguez (22(15)–0–0) és Ezequiel Osvaldo Maderna (19(13)–0–0) csaphat össze. A győztesek ezt követően július 13-án találkoznak egymással. Erdei február 4.-től, hétfőtől már Németországban, Hamburgban folytatja felkészülését régi edzője, Fritz Sdunek irányítása mellett.
Erdei Zsolt: „Nem titok, már régóta bombáztak ezzel az ajánlattal, így időben elkezdtem az edzéseket, már több hete gőzerővel készülök a márciusi meccsemre. Igaz nincs sok idő a meccsig, de bízom benne, hogy elegendő lesz a formába lendüléshez. Jó ideje nem bokszoltam, nyilván olyan formába nem tudok ilyen rövid idő alatt kerülni mint a Byron Mitchell ellen, de mindent megteszek. Most azonban úgy döntöttem, hogy itthon „magányos harcosként” egyedül kezdem meg a felkészülésemet és az erőnléti alapozásomat, mert az elmúlt időszak magánéleti történései miatt úgy éreztem erre van szükségem, és nehezen viselnék el bárkit magam mellett. Természetesen a szakmai felkészítésemet továbbra is Fritz Sdunek felügyeli, így hétfőtől megkezdjük a közös munkánkat Hamburgban. Ott edzünk két hetet, majd hazajövök, és itt folytatjuk a felkészülés további részét, szintén Sdunek mester irányításával, aki elvállalta, hogy idejön hozzám Magyarországra, hogy közel lehessek a gyermekemhez. A szakmai felkészülés tehát ugyanúgy fog zajlani, ahogy eddig megszokott volt. A mérkőzés hetében utazunk ki Monacoba, és bízom benne, hogy győztesként térünk onnan vissza.”


Információink szerint személyi változások is történtek az Erdei Teamben, ugyanis már nem tartozik a csapathoz Christof Hawerkamp menedzser, valamint a korábbi pletykákkal ellentétben továbbra is élő szerződése van Zsoltnak Lou DiBella promóterrel és Greg Leon tanácsadóval.


Forrás: Erdei Zsolt menedzsment, Magyarország


----------



## leibigab (2013 Április 12)

Hát Madár közben sajnos kikapott...(jobb volt, de lepontozták)


----------



## spamszuro99 (2013 Április 29)

Lehet, ha többet kockáztat, akkor nyer.


----------



## HU-hu (2013 Augusztus 20)

SpongyaBob:) írta:


> Szeretem a küzdősportokat, de sajnos a legtöbb már filozófiai alap nélkülivé vált napjainkban,
> így nem sokban különböznek a kutyaviadaloktól.


Igen erős általánosítás.... 
I <3 Ju-Jitsu!


----------



## Katalina (2016 November 24)

Kedves látogatóink !
Köszönöm, hogy 2013. közepéig éltettétek a szumóként induló, de menet közben küzdősporttá változtatott fórumot. 
Semmi baj - mondom én, mert szeretek néhányat közülük -, de nem én indítottam a fórumot. 
Azt is látom, hogy néhányan csak ugródeszkának használták, 1-2 hozzászólás erejéig - ezzel sincs probléma. 
Bízom benne, h. minden ide tévedő jól érezte magát. A szumót továbbra is szeretem, nézem - már nem tévén, hanem interneten - és mindig is szeretettel gondolok Zsófira, aki elültette bennem ennek a különleges sportnak az őszinte szeretetét.
Remélem egyszer még összehoz minket az élet valahol, valahol-valamikor. 
Üdv. minden sportot kedvelő fórumozónak: Katalina


----------



## TmintTibi (2016 December 22)

Katalina írta:


> Kedves látogatóink !
> Köszönöm, hogy 2013. közepéig éltettétek a szumóként induló, de menet közben küzdősporttá változtatott fórumot.
> Semmi baj - mondom én, mert szeretek néhányat közülük -, de nem én indítottam a fórumot.
> Azt is látom, hogy néhányan csak ugródeszkának használták, 1-2 hozzászólás erejéig - ezzel sincs probléma.
> ...


Régebben én is néztem sok szumó mérkőzést,főleg euro sporton, de sok más sport is érdekel még pl jéghoki,box,K1 stb...egyéb fittness tevékenységek.


----------



## stalkerwalker (2017 Május 7)

náluk a suliban volt önvédelemi oktatás


----------



## Urseph (2017 Július 21)

A cselgáncs nagyon jó, igazából egy nagy egész részeként, alapnak tökéletes.


----------



## Abaka111 (2017 Október 17)

Judoztam rendészeti suliban 3 ÉVIG UTÁNA KIS K1, meg kicsi karate, de már nem.


----------



## Manóca108 (2022 November 1)

mulam7peace írta:


> *Wrestling WWE*
> 
> Szerintem a küzdösportok közé tartozik a WWE , wrestling , ugy tünik szinszkedes es show elemekkel tarkitott kuzdelmek . Mindig a végere ugy tünik nekem kialakul valami izgalmas küzdelem. Kedveceim : John Cena , klasszikus Hulk Hogan , Batista .


Szerintem te a pankrációra gondolsz.  A birkózásban valódi küzdelmek vannak.


----------

